#ubuntu-de 2011-09-12
<sash_> frank_: Ist da vielleicht ein FS drauf, das in deiner updatedb unter PRUNEFS dabei ist? Oder du mountest mit bind und hast die Option in der Datei? Paste mal deine /etc/updatedb.conf und die Ausgabe von mount, bitte.
<Gamoder> Hallo - kennt jemand einen PDF-Reader, der folgendes kann: Ich möchte 2 Seiten auf einer A4-Seite drucken,und zwar beidseitig und so, dass alle Blätter zusammengelegt ein «Buch» ergeben
<sash_> Gamoder: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/von-einem-pdf-ein-a5-booklet-drucken.-wie-geh/#post-1543949
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/633k8y2 |        Von einem PDF ein A5 Booklet drucken. Wie geht das anständig unter Linux? › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<bekks> Gamoder: Das hängt nicht vom Reader, sondern vom Druckertreiber ab.
<LigH> Guten Morgen
<LigH> Kennr ihr einen leistungsfähigeren GUI-Editor für die grub.cfg als den StartUp-Manager? ... Der kann ja noch nicht mal Untermenüs korrekt verarbeiten (seit dem letzten Kernel-Update für 11.04 sind da "ältere Versionen" als Untermenü dazugekommen).
<bekks> vi
<bekks> In Bunt: gvim
<LigH> Nun ja, eher ... nicht-quelltext-basiertes Editieren. Denn das erfordert ja schon mal wieder eine längerfristige EInarbeitung.
<bekks> grub2 wird nun mal über solche "quelltexte" konfiguriert.
<LigH> Schon klar. Aber hätte ja sein können, dass es Software gibt, die diese Konfigurationsdatei auch hinreichend sicher und komfortabel manipulieren kann.
<LigH> Der englische Channel hat gerade den "Grub Customizer" vorgeschlagen - werd ich mal schauen.
<geser> die grub.cfg wird eh automatisch generiert, da würde ich nicht direkt an der grub.cfg editieren wenn die Änderungen erhalten bleiben sollen
<LigH> Es geht mehr so um das "überhaupt können". Beispielsweise habe ich mehrere OS parallel, aber die Stelle zu finden, wo ich den Standard-Boot-Eintrag ändern kann, ist schon nicht gerade offensichtlich für mich; geschweige denn den richtigen Wert. Und wenn der StartUp-Manager die Submenüs nicht richtig versteht, traue ich ihm das auch nicht mehr zu...
 * bekks benutzt grub
 * sash_ auch.
<LigH> Schön ... für diejenigen, die schon läääängst wissen, wie es geht, ist es gaaanz einfach ...
<LigH> Aber wer sich erst einarbeiten muss, der braucht dafür länger, als er es danach je verwendet.
<geser> LigH: mit "Standard-Boot-Eintrag" meinst du den Eintrag, der automatisch gestartet wird? das kann man in /etc/default/grub einstellen (GRUB_DEFAULT)
<LigH> Ja, dachte ich mir; aber nach den Untermenüs weiß ich nicht, welche Nummer da rein muss.
<geser> oh, das ist eine gute Frage. Ich weiß leider nicht ob es möglich ist einen Untereintrag per Default zu starten
<LigH> Deshalb hoffe ich mal, grub-customizer wird sich da durchfinden...
<LigH> Nein, es soll ja kein Untereintrag sein.
<LigH> Ich fürchte nur, der StartUp-Manager zählt Untermenü-Einträge als normale Einträge mit, und ich verzähle mich beim manuellen Durchschauen.
<LigH> So, installiert ist er ...
<LigH> Ja, der sieht gut aus.
<LigH> Hoffen wir mal, dass ich ihn nun nicht mehr regelmäßig brauche... :D
<LigH> Schönen Tag noch. \o
<BigKing> Morgen.. mein Firefox kann keine Videos mehr (z.B. von Youtube) anzeigen, weil irgendwas jetzt in HTML5 dargestellt ist...
<BigKing> brauche wohl auch ein Update von Flashplayer... 
<BigKing> aber eigentlich habe ich FlashPlayer installiert und aktuell... lief sonst immer.
<BigKing> Was wurde da verändert bzw. hat jmd ne Idee, warum ich nicht mehr Videos schauen kann :-(
<dadrc> http://www.youtube.com/html5 ← html5-einstellungen von youtube; http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ ← flashversion
<BigKing> h.264 fehlt
<sash_> Firefox supported das afaik ja auch nicht, oder?
<dadrc> Richtig, gehört so.
<deem> mein unison meckert dauernd über manche dateien. kann es sein, dass da die umlaute unison stören? wenn ja, wie kann ich das einstellen, dass der die umlaute ignoriert oder die codierung ändert? http://pastebin.com/Pe6SqrZu
<deem> auf meinem system werden die umlaute richtig dargestellt. nur in unison nicht
<Nothing[DE]> jemand da der sich mit der installation und konfiguration von grub auf nem usb-stick auskennt? muss leider glei ne dummheit machen und Win installieren -.-'
<deem> warum willst du grub auf nen usb stick installieren und warum sollte windows installieren eine dummheit sein?
<Nothing[DE]> naja.. sonst hab ich immer Win als erstes installiert.. da ist das mit grub hinterher ja kein problem... jetz hab ichs jahre nimmer gebraucht und deswegen auch nich aufm pc... 
<deem> also willst du grub auf den usb stick packen, weil du angst hast, nachdem du windows installiert hast ist er nicht mehr da?
<deem> ,grub2? Nothing[DE] 
<shetlandpony> Nothing[DE]: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<deem> da steht drin, wie die grub wiederherstellst, nachdem du windows installiert hast
<Nothing[DE]> natty hatt doch grub2 oder? ;)
<deem> wenn du das installiert hast, ja. wenn du nichts verändert hast auch ja. allerdings kann natty auch grub1 haben
<Nothing[DE]> hab zwar schon nen tut gefunden.. aber irgendwie trau ich dem nich so ganz... da wird noch lenny als ausführendes system angegeben ^^
<Nothing[DE]> ja das mit der livecd und chroot kenn ich... aber gibts ne möglichkeit mir mein grub irgendwie vorher auf nem stick zu sichern.. das ich das hinterher nichtmehr machen muss?
<Nothing[DE]> hab ja hier nen 128mb stick.. ist ja wie geschaffen für sowas ^^
<koegs> ,shell dd? Nothing[DE]
<shetlandpony> Nothing[DE], Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<koegs> aber ich halte es für sinnvoller windows zu installieren und dann wie im wiki grub wieder zu installieren
<Nothing[DE]> naja... die überlegung war ja hinterher grub auf sda zu haben für linux boot und nur mit dem stick würde sich "leicht" windows booten lassen
<Nothing[DE]> issn bisschen kompliziert.. aber ich hoffe jemand kann mir folgen ;)
<Nothing[DE]> ham da jetz en neues programm für die arbeit..... das alte lief mit wine problemlos... aber das neue lässt sich noch nichmal installieren -.-'
<Nothing[DE]> da = hab O_o
<Nothing[DE]> ich sollte mehr schlafen
<Nothing[DE]> ach verflucht -.-
<sdx23> ,bot? Nothing[DE] 
<shetlandpony> Nothing[DE]: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Nothing[DE]> gnarf X_x
<Nothing[DE]> jetz hab ich echt versucht mich mit nem script zu unterhalten ....
<sdx23> wie koegs schon sagte, mittels dd kann man den mbr sichern, steht im Wiki. Sinnvoller aber in der Tat einfach Windows auf eine vorbereitete Partition installieren und danach mittels chroot Grub neu instlalieren, dann wird auch ein Eintrag für Windows erstellt.
<Nothing[DE]> in sonem zustand sollt ich echt die finger vom mbr, grub und co. lassen ;)
<Nothing[DE]> jau... dann werd ich das wohl so machen... ich werd mich hüten euch zu wiedersprechen ;)
<deem> wenn ich eingebe "sudo upd<tab><tab>" sollte mir die shell doch alle befehle die mit "upd" anfangen auflisten. das tut sie aber nicht mehr. ohne sudo listet er mir die befehle auf, aber vorher ging das auch mit sudo.
<Nothing[DE]> bei mir gehts auch mit sudo 
<deem> Nothing[DE]: das hilft mir kein stück :P
<Nothing[DE]> *lach*
<Nothing[DE]> irgendwie der autocomplete oder wie sich das schimpft vermurkst?
<deem> nope
<deem> nennt sich bash completion
<Nothing[DE]> meinte ich ^^
<Nothing[DE]> http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/bash-completion-auch-mit-sudo-befehlen/ <--- das hat mit damals mit meinem arch weitergeholfen... keine ahnung ob da bei dir der hund begraben ist
<Nothing[DE]> hab ich noch ur-alte bookmarks :D
<sdx23> deem: Was hast du getan, bevor das so war?
<deem> ok. hat sich erledgit. bash_completion war in der bash.bashrc deaktiviert und das hat noch nen schönen zusatz der sich "&& ! shopt -oq posix" schimpft. der war natürlich in meiner .bashrc nicht drin. jetzt hab ich es in der bash.bashrc wieder einkommentiert und tada! läuft =)
<jokrebel> nevchen: Deine Cloak geht immer noch nicht so wie sie soll.
<kraut> moin
<kraut> jemand eine idee, warum ich eine festplatte mit verschlüsselter partion (cryptsetup) nicht mehr einhängen kann? http://pastebin.com/f3wMjKwb
<kraut> das device erstelle ich wie folgt: cryptsetup -c aes-cbc-plain -s 256 -h ripemd160 create ext320g /dev/disk/by-id/ieee1394-0010b9210061b69d:00045c:0000-part1
<jokrebel> kraut: Ich bin leider nicht paranoid genug um sowas z nutzen, aber bevor Du gar keine Antwort bekommst: Vielleicht hilft Dir ja das Wiki weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/system_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<dAnjou> wo speichert apt-get install -d die pakete hin?
<jokrebel> kraut: Oder auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<dAnjou>  -> /var/cache/apt/archives
<kraut> jokrebel: ich hab jetzt aus verzweiflung die partition gekickt und neu formatiert.
<kraut> jokrebel: den meldungen zu urteilen ist die komplett im eimer
 * ppq nutzt sowas nur gemäß http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS#Erstellen
<mgolisch> ich garnücht
<mgolisch> so geheime sachen gibts auf meinem computer nicht
<jokrebel> kraut: IIRC kann man da schon auch mal Fehlermeldungen erhalten die auf den ersten Blick wie ein Festplattenfehler aussieht. Aber wenn Du nun neu formatiert hast ist vermutlich eh alles "rum ums Eck"
<kraut> jokrebel: ja, ist zum glück nur eine backup partition, allerdings nervig, da die sachen über 10 mbps WAN wieder reingeholt werden müssen
<Sypherify> Hey bei mir startet mein neuer Pc erst nach ca. 20 min wieder. Er kann nicht direkt neustarten woran kann das liegen?
<e2b> Welche SSD 128 GB (Sata 2) ist empfehlenswert? Samsung 470, Crucial m4, OCZ Vertex 3? Ist schnelle Garbage Collection wichtig?
<ppq> e2b: komm mal rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<e2b> oh sorry, da war ja was :/
<jokrebel> gn8
<Denny_Crane> huhu
<Denny_Crane> kann mir mal wer mit meiner nvidia helfen? ich versuche schon die ganze zeit meinen zweiten monitor zu aktivieren aber immer dann wenn ich xinerama an mache startet mein x-server nicht richtig
<Fuchs> 1) Du willst nicht xinerama 
<Fuchs> 2) wenn Du dauerhaft zwei Monitore hast:  gksu nvidia-settings,   einrichten, save to x config file
<Denny_Crane> was will ich den wenn ich zwei screens habe und fenster hin und her ziehen will mit ner nvidia? ;)
<Denny_Crane> kann ich damit auch fenster zwischen zwei screens hin und her bewegen=
<Fuchs> 3) wenn Du immer wieder wechseln musst: disper 
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> kannst Du 
<Denny_Crane> das hab ich aber schon eingerichtet und nun kann ich auf meinem zweiten screen noch nicht mal ein fenster verschieben... geschweige denn von display1 auf 2 verschieben :(
<Fuchs> welche Fensterverwaltung? 
<Fuchs> das muss gehen
<Denny_Crane> fensterverwaltung linux
<Denny_Crane> arg
<Denny_Crane> wrong windows
<Denny_Crane> ähm ich hab ein gnome
<Fuchs> sagt mir noch zu wenig 
<Denny_Crane> cool der rafft noch nicht mal wenn ich was in screen2 tippe xD
<Fuchs> ps aux | egrep -i "metac|comp" 
<Fuchs> das klingt nicht danach, als sei das gescheit konfiguriert 
<Denny_Crane> läuft compiz
<Denny_Crane> is auch ein aktuelles ubuntu 11.04
<Fuchs> dann ist vermutlich compiz komisch konfiguriert 
<Fuchs> das laeuft definitiv, wenn mit nvidia-settings sauber eingerichtet (sauber -> nicht xinerama) 
<Denny_Crane> ^
<Denny_Crane> ^^
<Denny_Crane> und wie richtige ich nu compiz ein?
<Denny_Crane> ich versteh sowieso nicht das er da rumzickt...
<Fuchs> ccsm ist in der Regel ein guter Ansatz, 
<Fuchs> vorher wuerde ich aber mal mit metacity testen, ob es nicht an der Monitoreinstellung liegt
<Fuchs> metacity --replace & disown 
<Fuchs> wenn es damit geht: compiz falsch konfiguriert. Wenn es da auch nicht geht: Monitore falsch konfiguriert. 
<Denny_Crane> muss ich dafür root sein?
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> wenn, dann schreibe ich es
<Denny_Crane> aye ;)
<Denny_Crane> ah compiz is schuld die sau :)
<Denny_Crane> mit metacity klappt es
<Denny_Crane> ich kann zwar nichts auf den zweiten screen ziehen aber ich sehe zumindest mal buttons auf screen2
<Denny_Crane> und kann auch text eingeben :)
<Fuchs> das Ziehen muss auch gehen
<Fuchs> sicher, dass Du in die richtige Richtung ziehst? 
<Denny_Crane> ja
<baccenfutter> wie setze ich die default locale auf de_DE.UTF-8 fuer das >gesamte system< wenn ich nur ein terminal zur verfuegung habe? also wirklich alles, insbesondere gnome
<Fuchs> Denny_Crane: ich nicht
<Fuchs> Denny_Crane: probier die anderen Richtungen
<Denny_Crane> Fuchs: already done ;)
<Fuchs> Denny_Crane: mach mir mal einen nvidia bugreport, und dann hab Geduld, bin nun naemlich leicht abwesend
<mekeor> hallo. wie heißt das gnome-programm mit dem man "drucker hinzufügen" kann? (ich meine das hier: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/16/28/Cups-PDF.png )
<Denny_Crane> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/THwF9mRd
<mekeor> oh; ich glaube es heißt "cups-pdf" oder so.. richtig? (siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Druckwerkzeuge )
<Denny_Crane> Fuchs: danke ich habs :)
<Denny_Crane> fehler lag bei mir... hab nicht twinview gesagt sondern das er alles einzeln machen soll
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, sorry, wie gesagt, gerade leicht beschaeftigt
<Denny_Crane> Fuchs: np np :)
 * mekeor wüsste zu gerne, ob das auf http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/16/28/Cups-PDF.png dargestellte standart-gnome-programm für drucker "cups-pdf" heißt ;-(
<sdx23> mekeor: tut es nicht. cups-pdf ist ein virtueller Drucker, der pdf-Dokumente erstellt.
<mekeor> sdx23: wie heißt es dann?
<sdx23> mekeor: ohne jetzt ein gnome hier zu haben: eventuell gnome-printer-add oder gnome-cups-add
<mekeor> hm..
<mekeor> JUHU!
<mekeor> sdx23: "system-config-printer-gnome" --> DANKE
<sdx23> hm, auchgut.
<Halpha8> Hallo ich bekomme es nicht hin ein SSL Zertifikat zum laufen zu bringen. Es lässt sich der Apache nicht mehr neustarten, hat jemand Ahnung davon und wenn ja kann mir jemand helfen?
<guntbert> Halpha8: meine Kristallkugel tut auch nicht mehr so - bitte gib uns mehr Details - inbesondere die Fehlermeldung vom apache
<k1l> ,wf? Halpha8 
<shetlandpony> Halpha8: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Halpha8> Das wär gut wenn ich noch eine bekommen würde:). Vorhin hatte ich ein angebliches trusted Zertifikat, das lief nicht, da kam die Meldung: Unable to read server certificate from file
<Halpha8> Jetzt kommt keine Meldung mehr, jetzt nutze ich ein .pem file (selbst erstellt) vorhin eine .crs und eine .key
<guntbert> Halpha8: schau einmal in /var/log/apache2 nach, da gibt es logs
<Halpha8> jup da bin ich momentan drin, nur ein Neustart liefert keine neuen Einträge mehr
<mekeor> ist SSL nach dem DigiNotar-Hack nicht ohnehin sinnfrei? =) // *trollala*
<Halpha8> mir eigentlich egal, Kunde will es also muss es rein:)
<Fuchs> mekeor: schieb das sonstwohin, danke 
<Halpha8> Noch jemand Lust mir beim SSL Zertifikat Problem zu helfen?
<mekeor> Fuchs: ich hab vllt ein wenig geschärzt, aber das ist kein grund sich zu beleidigen. danke.
<mekeor> s/schärzt/scherzt/
<shetlandpony> mekeor meant: Fuchs: ich hab vllt ein wenig gescherzt, aber das ist kein grund sich zu beleidigen. danke.
<mekeor> danke, shetlandpony :)
<sdx23> Halpha8: Pfadangaben geprüft? Rechte? So ins Blaue geraten, wenn du schon keine Logs beschaffst.
<Halpha8> Es ist ja nichts mehr im log ausser die alte Meldung: [Mon Sep 12 21:11:51 2011] [error] Init: Unable to read server certificate from file /etc/ssl/certs/xxxx.de.csr
<Fuchs> Halpha8: und wenn Du den apachen mal manuell startest, statt ueber den Service? 
<Fuchs> Halpha8: ist er dann ausgabefreudiger? 
<kleinerdrache> welches paket liefert mir eine "ServerSocket.h" für c++ ?
<Fuchs> kleinerdrache: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ServerSocket.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=natty&arch=any << 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/6z97y8q | Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- ServerSocket.h
<Halpha8> Fuchs: ich starte das ganze halt über /etc/init.d/apache2 restart. Ist das Falsch?
<Fuchs> Halpha8: welches Ubuntu ist das (Version?) 
<Fuchs> und nein, an sich nicht falsch, es ginge mir halt darum, an Fehlermeldungen zu kommen
<Halpha8> Fuchs: Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<Halpha8> das ganze läuft auf einer JiffyBox
<Fuchs> Halpha8: dann: im Prinzip nicht zu verkehrt, aber schau mal in dem Skript, wie der Apache gestartet wird, und versuch es von Hand, um ggf. an mehr Informationen zu kommen
<Halpha8> Fuchs: wie starte ich denn den anders wie über den /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ? Bin jetzt in der apach2 file fürn start nur da werd ich null schlau draus
<Fuchs> Halpha8: ich habe nun gerade keine solche zur Hand, pastebin? 
<Halpha8> http://pastebin.com/nRcWQhvG
<alamar> Halpha8: das skript verwendet apache2ctl 
<Halpha8> Alamar: ok und das heisst:)?
<alamar> du kannst apache2ctl auch manuell direkt aufrufen mit start bzw. einen configtest damit ausführen
<Halpha8> Alamar: jetzt werd ich überfordert, ich teste mal :D gleich wird alles Tod sein
<alamar> Halpha8: ich hab grad mein backlog überflogen, wie bindest du das zertifikat ein, was landet in der error logdatei von apache wenn du versuchst zu starten? existiert das eingebunde zertifikat unter dem pfad den du in der konfiguration angibst?
<alamar> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/SSL mal angeschaut?
<Halpha8> alamar: Jap da bin ich die ganze Zeit drauf. Leider gibt die Log gar nichts mehr bis auf eben: [Mon Sep 12 21:11:51 2011] [error] Init: Unable to read server certificate from file /etc/ssl/certs/xxxx.de.csr
<Halpha8> Der Pfad stimmt
<alamar> ls -la /etc/ssl/certs/xxxx.de.csr 
<alamar> die rechte können dann kaputt sein
<alamar> läuft deine apache installation in einem chroot? 
<Halpha8> Kann das jemand gegen Bezahlung machen der Ahnung davon hat und sich einigermaßen gut ausweisen kann :D?
<Halpha8> ne apache ist einfach drauf gekloppt ohne irgendwas drum herum;)
<Halpha8> alamar: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 631 2011-09-12 21:38 /etc/ssl/certs/xxxx.de.csr
<alamar> funktioniert ein aufruf in der art: "openssl x509 -in /etc/ssl/certs/xxxx.de.csr -text -noout"
<alamar> momentmal, warum eigentlich csr?
<Halpha8> weil ich das teil vom chef bekommen habe;)
<Halpha8> alamar: ich hab auch schon eins selbst gebaut, das war dann einmal ein crt und einmal eine pem
<alamar> crt und pem ist okay aber IMHO ist csr was anderes
<Fuchs> signing request
<Halpha8> alamar: das heisst das crt ist auf jeden Fall falsch?
<alamar> das csr file
<Fuchs> daraus sollte wohl noch ein Zertifikat werden
<Halpha8> alamar: jup sorry meinte ich ja
<alamar> das schickst du an eine CA damit die dir ein zertifikat ausstellen 
<alamar> das csr file
<Fuchs> sicher, dass Du nicht auch ein .crt hast? 
<Halpha8> alamar: na super... 4 Stunden investiert dass mir mein Chef eine Falsche Datei gibt. Jup ganz sicher hier liegt nur eine .key und eine csr rum
<alamar> tja versuch macht klug.. ;) arbeitszeit wird doch immerhin bezahlt ;)
<Halpha8> alamar: jup klar, nur arbeiten und es kommt nix bei raus mag ich nicht;) kennt ihr trotzdem jemanden der das als Dienstleistung macht und das gut und nicht all zu teuer;)?
<ThreeM> was denn?
<alamar> sowas könnt ihm im offtopic channel ausmachen 
<alamar> ihr
<alamar> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<alamar> oder im query..
<Halpha8> ThreeM: SSL Zertifikat einbauen;) danke alamar ich wechsel mal auch dahin
<alamar> np ;) 
<funkeyy> nabnd zusamm!
<orst3n> nabend!
<orst3n> ich würde ubuntu gern auf einem netbook installieren. aber ich habe grade keinen usb stick zur hand.
<orst3n> kann ich das image auch unter der vorhanden windows installation mounten und von dort aus auf eine leere partition installieren
<orst3n> ?
<ppq> nicht so wie du es beschreibst, nein
<Funfood> es gibt doch eine installations datei für ubuntu unter win oder?
<Funfood> wubi hiess das?
<orst3n> ich meine mich zuerinnern das das mit ner normalen debian cd funktionierte
<ppq> ja, wubi, aber das ist keine schöne sache
<ppq> du könntest über's netzwerk installieren
<ppq> das ist zwar umständlich, aber leichter als von windows aus grub zu installieren und damit dann von der ubuntu .iso zu booten
<ppq> am einfachsten wäre es natürlich, einen stick zu organisieren :) oder eine sd-karte, wenn du nen kartenleser hast
<ThreeM> externe hdd geht auch afaik
<ppq> joa
<orst3n> ja ich habs heut schonma mit nem stick gemacht aber ubuntu 11.04 mit unity usw läuft nich so ganz rund auf dem ding
<orst3n> denk xfce variante is besser
<orst3n> :)
<orst3n> muss ich notfalls bis morgen warten der installer willls xubuntu nur direkt in windows installieren ohne eigene parititon oO
<ppq> ah, da läuft schon ein ubuntu drauf? das ist gut
<orst3n> ja
<ppq> du kannst einfach von dort aus das paket 'xubuntu-desktop' installieren
<ppq> zur not aus einem tty heraus
<orst3n> ahjo auch ne variante.
<orst3n> ich machs ma
<orst3n> thx
<orst3n> soweit hab ich schon wieder nich gedacht...
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren damit kannst du dann die alte unity-oberfläche runterschmeißen
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren#Xubuntu
<orst3n> zwar schade die unity oberfläche is recht schön auf sonem kleinen netbook aber was solls
<Pod_escape> salute
<orst3n> hat nur 1.6ghz und 1gb ram.
<orst3n> atom
<Pod_escape> auf zum atem
<Pod_escape> warum nur...brachte nokia kein n9 mit ihrem atom raus....
<Pod_escape> kagge
<Pod_escape> das wär das ultrahandy
<ThreeM> nix
<orst3n> ok alles so funktionert, danke nochma
<orst3n> +i
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-13
<Cyber1005> huhu, kann mir einer erklären was mit dem befehl /pfad/zum/ordner gemeint ist? bräuchte dazu ein beispiel wen es geht
<grossing> wo hast du das her?
<skynix> Cyber1005: /home/cyber/meinordner/
<skynix> beispielsweise
<grossing> das ist kein sondern eher ein Platzhalter
<Fussel> das ist kein befehl, das ist ne ortsbeschreibung zu ner datei ( /dein_rechner/home/du/undsoweiter)  z.b.
<skynix> du sollst wohl den pfad angeben , wo sich ein bestimmter ordner befindet
<Fussel> huch *raushalt*
<Cyber1005> ja es ist so ich will das program weborf testen deswegen brauchte ich ein beispiel
<skynix> hi Fussel , np
<skynix> Cyber1005: kenn ich nicht , welchen ordner will er denn haben ?  müßtest ihn doch nur suchen
<Cyber1005> also heist das wen ich auf den Desktop zu greifen will heist der befehl /home/cyber/Desktop ?
<grossing> das ist *kein* Befehl!
<skynix> Cyber1005: oder wenn dort daten gespeichert werden sollen oder sonst was , ja
<Cyber1005> skynix, soll ne art webserver für zwischendurch sein. war zumindest dem linux heft zu entnehmen
<skynix> kein befehl !  klar
<skynix> nur eine pfad angabe . aber wozu das weiß ich natürlich nicht . 
<Cyber1005> lol manchmal stellt man sich immer etwas schwer an
<skynix> Cyber1005: da giebt es sicher howto für . hast mal gegooglet
<Cyber1005> ja gegooglet hab ich aber leider is mein english nicht mehr das beste
<skynix> meist zeigt google direckt ubuntu forum links wo alles erklährt ist
<skynix> Cyber1005: wie heißt dieser webserver ?
<Cyber1005>  weborf
<Cyber1005> so heist das ding
<skynix> Cyber1005: such mal bei google unter    ubuntu forum weborf        oder       ubuntu weborf 
<skynix> da ist massenhaft erklährungen , hilfen, usw
<Cyber1005> oh dann hab ich nicht richtig gesucht. böses hirn
<skynix> ok, es kommt immer drauf an wie man die suche eingiebt bei google :-/
<skynix> oder such nach     weborf howto
<Cyber1005> das stimmt auch wieder
<grossing> oh ja, schon die Reihenfolge kann  viel ausmachen
<Cyber1005> ok werde ich mal suchen und berichten
<skynix> ..   ubuntu weborf howto
<skynix> da sind massenhaft anleitungen :-)
<Cyber1005> ok danke da weis ich jetzt wie ich noch besser suchen kann
<ch4r0s> moinsen
<ch4r0s> kleine testnachricht vom android ^^
<ch4r0s> morgen zusammen
<ch4r0s> mal wieder ein problem
<ch4r0s> versuch mir grad nen film anzuschauen via totem
<ch4r0s> blöd nur, weil das ding alle paar minuten automatisch beendet wird
<ch4r0s> habs via terminal gestartet für ne fehlermeldung aber der sagt nur "Abgebrochen"
<bullgard4> ch4r0s: Und dmesg sagt nichts dazu?
<bullgard4> ch4r0s: Und ~.xsession-errors auch nichts?
<bullgard4> ch4r0s: Und ~/.xsession-errors auch nichts?
<ch4r0s> @bullgard4: nehm grad einfach vlc, der hat solche probs nicht
<bullgard4> ch4r0s: So etwas nennt man "workaround". Wenn Du das Problem später einmal "richtig" lösen willst, dann analysiere diese beiden Logs.
<ch4r0s> @bullgard4: werd ich machen nur momentan will ich den angefangen film zuende bringen^
<ch4r0s> ^^
<bullgard4> Klar. --  Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<cilly> Hallöchens.
<cilly> Ich hab noch ein ganz wichtiges Anliegen, bitte zeichnet mit bei der Petition gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung: http://zeichnemit.de/
<cilly> Und sagt es allen weiter, wir brauchen noch einige Stimmen.
<cilly> Danke.
<ch4r0s> @bullgard4: fehler gefunden, totem verträgt sich nicht mit compiz
<sdx23> cilly: bitte nicht hier, danke.
<bullgard4> ch4r0s: Das war einmal ein Problem im Jahre 2008. '~$ lsb_release -a'?
<cilly> sdx23: oki
<thomas001> hallo, ich will ein /home verschlüsseln aber habe ein paar fragen, die mir die ubuntu wiki irgendwie nicht beantworten konnte, wird das normale benutzer passwort zum verschlüsseln verwendet? und kann man swap nun so verschlüsseln, dass hibernate funktioniert? danke
<sash_> thomas001: 1. Kommt drauf an. 2. Ja.
<thomas001> sash_, zu 1. kann man also so einstellen?
<sash_> thomas001: Es kommt darauf an, welche Verschlüsselung du benutzt. Wenn du diese Home-Verschlüsselung, die bei Ubuntu während der Installation angeboten wird, benutzt, wird wohl das User-Passwort genutzt, sowei ich weiß. Nutzt du LUKS/dm_crypt, kannst du das selber vergeben.
<thomas001> sash_, ich hätte einfach ecryptfs-migrate-home probiert...aber dm-crypt klingt besser, aber aufwändiger ;)
<sash_> Zu den Themen sollte es einiges im Wiki geben. Stichworte: verschlüsseln, LUKS, ecryptfs
<sash_> "Klingt besser"? O.o
<sash_> Es ist ein anderes Konzept.
<thomas001> performanter klingts ;)
<sash_> Denke nicht, dass man das so sagen kann. Wegen dm <> DTM? Hrhr
<sash_> Wenn du schon dabei bist, solltest du dir direkt anlesen, wie du die Sachen von ner Live-CD wieder mounten kannst, falls dein System mal nciht bootet oder so.
<thomas001> okay, danke
<mat619> Mahlzeit! Der rsyslogd meines 10.04.3 Servers loggt nicht mehr, nachdem er immer gegen 7:15-7:30 Uhr zuletzt "rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightweight' loggt. Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
<mat619> Googlen brachte einen Bugreport aus 2009 hervor, der das beschreibt, aber das Problem soll angeblich gefixt sein. Forenposts wie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1384521&page=2 und http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=123547 sprechen eine andere Sprache... :(
<CalebRip> Moin, ich suche die Manpages für C++ cstdio u.a. Die Pakete „build-essential libstdc++-dev manpages-dev“ sind bereits installiert. Weiß jmd. wo ich die Manpages finden kann?
<mat619> Finde das leicht beunruhigend, ich mein ist ja NUR der Systemlogdienst, der offenbar in der Defaultkonfiguration (welche ich nutze) buggy ist.  *rolleyes*
<LetoThe2nd> CalebRip: /usr/share/man ist ein guter startpunkt.
<CalebRip> Bei http://packages.ubuntu.com habe ich auch schon nach Paketen gesucht die cstdio enthalten und wo im Pfad *man* enthalten ist.
<CalebRip> LetoThe2nd, „apropos cstdio“ hat leider auch nichts ausgespuckt.
<LetoThe2nd> CalebRip: du bist zu c++-verseucht. "man stdio" tut wunderbar.
<k1l_> mat619: schau mal unten im bugreport. nen fix scheint es noch nciht zu geben. scheint aber daran zu liegen,. dass der besitzer zu root wechselt und deswegen nicht mehr schreiben kann
<k1l_> btw bei meinem lucid server passiert das nicht
<CalebRip> LetoThe2nd, ah vielen Dank! Das ist auch mit kompatible?
<LetoThe2nd> CalebRip: bitte neu formulieren, frage nicht verstanden.
<CalebRip> LetoThe2nd, ist das äquivalent zu der cstdio Bibliothek?
<mat619> k1l_: kann ich ausschließen, syslog ist noch Besitzer von /var/log/syslog.
<k1l_> mhh, dann wüsste ich auch nichts weiter
<LetoThe2nd> CalebRip: nein. nicht äquivalent. "cstdio" ist nur der "c++-compilermässige" name für die stdio.h.
<mat619> Mich ärgert das maßlos. wenn das beim Desktop passiert, okay, verschmerzbar. Aber in meinem Fall ist das eine VM-hosting Maschine, die ich nicht mal eben durchbooten kann.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( one more reason to really know c before tinkering with c++. )
<apollo13> indeed
<CalebRip> LetoThe2nd, vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
<mat619> Mich wundert auch die zeitliche Nähe der HUPs, da zwischen 7:15-7:30 auf dem Server keinerlei cronjob läuft von dem ich wüsste
<LetoThe2nd> CalebRip: have fun. und vielleicht mal das kapitel zum thema "c-c++ interopabilität" in deinem c++-buch lesen. sehr hilfreich.
<mat619> Außerdem liegen die Zeiten schon ein gutes Stück außeinander, teils von Tag zu Tag bis zu 12 Minuten... wirkt fast willkürlich!
<CalebRip> LetoThe2nd, Ja mit den Strukturen muss ich noch viel lernen.
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Hat jemand von euch schonmal einen PDF Vergleichstool benutzt und kann mir eines empfehlen?
<fr00d> Ich schreibe meine Diplomarbeit in Latex und möchte meinen Korrekturlesern die Möglichkeit geben die Unterschiede zwischen den unterschiedlichen Versionen, die ich Ihnen zuschicke schnell zu erkennen.
<sdx23> fr00d: moin. diffpdf, sieht zwar altmodisch aus, tut aber seinen Zweck
<ch4r0s> hi@all
<ch4r0s> hab mal wieder 2 probleme
<ch4r0s> das 1. ist etwas wichtiger für mich deswegen fang ich damit mal an
<ch4r0s> ich hab mein /home verschlüsselt
<ch4r0s> alles kein problem, funktioniert, ich werde beim booten nach dem pw gefragt
<ch4r0s> nun wollt ich ne sd-karte mit dem keyfile bestücken und bin nach dem uusers howto vorgegangen, natürlich mit meinen anpassungen
<ch4r0s> aber er will beim booten dennoch mein pw wissen
<ch4r0s> wo ist mein denkfehler
<ch4r0s> btw, ich hatte das ganze schonmal getestet und da bekam ich die meldung, statt des crypt_pw das luks_pw einzugeben
<ch4r0s> welcehs natürlich das gleiche ist
<ch4r0s> '/war
<Stine> Hallo zusammen!
<Stine> Entschuldigt, wenn ich hier so feueralarmmäßg poste.. mir ist etwas ganz schlimmes passiert :-/    Ich habe ein Share-Verzeichnis ins home-Verzeichnis gemountet mit "sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /home/stine"     Nun sind alle Dinge aus dem Homeverzeichnis weg, weil da die gemounteten Sachen liegen. Ist nun alles weg oder kann man das retten?  Bitte nicht auslachen ^^'
<sdx23> Stine: ein mount "verdeckt" quasi das, was eigentlich da war. Sobald man unmountet, sieht man das vorherige wieder.
<joschi> Stine: `sudo umount //server/share` oder `sudo umount /home/stine` (wenn /home/stine keine eigene partition bzw. kein eigenes filesystem ist) sollte das problem beheben
<spY|da> lieber eine ganze festplatte verschluesseln, oder lieber einen truecrypt container so gross wie die festplatte erstellen? 
<dAnjou> Stine: das ist eine sehr berechtigte frage. deswegen hätte dich keiner ausgelacht
<Stine> Danke für eure liebe Hilfe!! Das Problem ist, dass umount sagt: "umount: /home/stine: device is busy."
<joschi> spY|da: geschmackssache. ich verschlüssle gerne das ganze blockdevice
<spY|da> du musst aus home raus dann geht das
<spY|da> cd / 
<spY|da> sudo umount /home/stine
<dadrc> Ein TC-Container kann man dafür im Zweifelsfall besser umziehen
<dadrc> *einen
<ch4r0s> @joschi: wie startest beim boot, via keyfile oder via pw eingabe?
<joschi> ch4r0s: `
<joschi> ch4r0s: ?
<joschi> ch4r0s: ah, jetzt. ich habe das an mein benutzerkonto via pam_mount gehängt
<Stine> spY|da: Die Meldung bleibt leider die gleiche. :-/ Auch wenn ich nicht im Verzeichnis bin.
<joschi> ch4r0s: sprich passworteingabe
<ch4r0s> @joschi: ich hab meine home partition verschlüsselt, beim booten fragt der mich das pw, (soll er ja auch), nur will ich m...
<ch4r0s> @joschi: da warst schneller
<joschi> Stine: auch wenn du //server/share aushängst?
<spY|da> Stine, boote neu im zweifel
<ch4r0s> @joschi: ich will mir dafür ne sd karte einrichten mit keyfiles, aber irgendwie will er nicht
<Manni_> Hallo kurze Frage: warum klappt ssh host free -m wenn ich es in der konsole abfeuere aber über ein alias in der bashrc nicht?
<ch4r0s> @joschi: bin nach uusers how2 vorgegangen
<Stine> spY|da: Daran dachte ich auch schon... hab aber ein bisschen Angst, dass das home-Verzeichnis dann gar nicht mehr gefunden wird ^^"
<joschi> Stine: nö, das ist schon ok. du hast ja nichts überschrieben, sondern nur "überlagert"
<spY|da> wie bereits sdx23 sagte, ist dein richtiges homeverzeichnis lediglich verdeckt
<Stine> okay... dann versuche ich das mal.  Mein Blutdruck ist unter der Decke :-D
<joschi> Manni_: was heißt funktioniert nicht? wie sieht das alias genau aus?
<Manni_> kriege folgenden fehler : sh: Can't open xx@xxx   || In der bashrc steht alias ramotrs='ssh otrs free -m'
<spY|da> Manni_, was willst du denn machen? 
<joschi> Manni_: und wie rufst du das dann genau auf?
<Stine> spY|da: joschi: Dann starte ich jetzt mal neu. Ganz liebes Dankeschön auf jeden Fall schon mal! :-)
<Manni_> joschi: ich sage einfach ramotrs sprich aliasnamen
<Manni_> spY|da: ja nen free -m auf dem host per ssh absetzen wenn ich ssh otrs free -m in die konsole eingeben klappt das auch wunderbar
<spY|da> joschi, verschluessel ich nur die partition sdb1 oder das ganze sdb? 
<joschi> spY|da: kommt darauf an, was du tun willst
<joschi> spY|da: wenn du eh nur 1 partition auf sdb anlegen würdest, kannst du auch gleich das ganze sdb verschlüsseln, statt eine partition sdb1 über ganz sdb anzulegen und diese zu verschlüsseln
<spY|da> ich hab nur sdb1 
<spY|da> also mach ich sdb 
<ch4r0s> nun denn ich starte noch mal neu und teste nochmal
<ch4r0s> nope
<ch4r0s> hat nicht funktioniert
<ch4r0s> keiner eine idee
<ch4r0s> ?
<ch4r0s> ich kann doch nicht der einzige sein der sein home verschlüsselt hat und nen stick zum entschlüsseln verwenden will...
<ch4r0s> noch jmd anwesend?
<ppq> hast du dein keyfile in der /etc/crypttab angegeben?
<ppq> btw, du kannst das auch einfach über libpam-mount machen, dann wird dein login passwort als passphrase zum entschlüsseln genommen. muss dann natürlich identisch sein
<ppq> so wird das home zwar erst beim einloggen gemountet, aber das ist ja kein problem
<ch4r0s> so, nun bin ich soweit das mein home automatisch entschlüsselt wird über die sd karte
<ch4r0s> aber mein swap, welches eigentlich die gleichen einstellungen hat, muss ich immernoch von hand entschlüsseln -.-
<ch4r0s> why?
<sdx23> das wird dir kaum jemand sagen können, ohne die Konfiguration gesehen zu haben.
<ch4r0s> abgearbeitet nach dem uusers wiki dazu
<ch4r0s> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/System-Entschl%C3%BCsselung_mit_SD-Karte_oder_Passwort
<shetlandpony> ch4r0s's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ffarhh |        System-Entschlüsselung mit SD-Karte oder Passwort › System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<ch4r0s> genau das
<ch4r0s> aber swap will nicht
<ch4r0s> home funktioniert
<ch4r0s> @shetlandpony: sonst noch eine idee wo der denkfehler sein kann
<ch4r0s> ?
<prinzhf> Hallo, ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin Ubuntu 11.04 zu installieren. Jedes mal "kernel panic". Auch der Versuch über Distributionsupgrades diesen Fehler zu umgehen schlug fehl. Nun habe ich mich damit abgefunden, dass ich wohl auf 11.04 (evtl auch auf 11.10) verzichten muss und sitze hier gerade vor 10.04. (Heruntergeladen von ubuntu.com (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS)) und möchte gerne wissen, wie sinnvoll oder ratsam es ist, auf version 10.10 upzugr
<prinzhf> aden, was ja funktionieren würde, denn das habe ich schon getestet.
<dadrc> Der einzige Grund wär, wenn du unbedingt eine neuere Version von 'nem Programm brauchst, die es für 10.04 nicht gibt
<dadrc> Sonst würd ich bei der Auswahl eher bei 10.04 bleiben
<prinzhf> Gut, dann denke ich ich bleibe bei 10.04 bis ich zu dem von dir genannten Punkt komme. :) 
<dadrc> prinzhf, sonst könntest du mal gucken, ob dein Bug bei Launchpad bekannt ist und es vielleicht einen Workaround gibt
<prinzhf> Mit Auswahl meinst du, dass wenn ich zwischen 10.04 und 10.10 zu wählen habe, eher 10.04 wählen sollte? Ich habe mich auch gefragt, inwiefern ich mit einem Dist-upgrade gegen die Update-Politik verstossen würde^^
<dadrc> Wär zumindest meine Entscheidung, ja.
<prinzhf> ja, ich glaube ich habe da inzwischen etwas entdeckt. Da ist der Stand aber der, dass bisher keine Lösung vorhanden ist. Werde aber natürlich immer mal wieder nachsehen
<prinzhf> danke :)
<dadrc> Gerne -- wenn der Bug übrigens bekannt ist, stehen die Chancen gut, dass der Fehler mit 11.10 nicht mehr auftritt
<spucky> moin
<spucky> ich brauch da mal Hilfe bzgl. raid mit ubuntu
<spucky> Folgendes Problem: Ich habe ubuntu via alternate-cd auf ein hw raid0 installiert. 2 Platten á 1TB, also insgesamt 2TB. Leider konnte ich kein grub installieren, zumindest nicht auf den raid, weil der nicht als /dev gelistet war
<spucky> ergo: kein grub, kein Start ins System. Um trotzdem die Installation erstmal abzuschließen habe ich dann grub auf /dev/sda installiert, was natürlich für den Start immernoch nichts bringt, weil ja versucht wird nen Bootloader auf dem raid zu finden.
<spucky> Dachte jetzt, ich könnte ja einfach grub nachträglich via live-system installieren. Im Live-System wird allerdings zwar eine 2TB Festplatte erkannt, leider ist die aber angeblich unformatiert und so kann ich sie nicht mounten um grub zu installieren ...
<spucky> irgendwelche Ideen? Könnte es evtl. klappen, wenn ich grub während der Installation auf nem USB-Stick installiere?
<alamar> spucky: als welches device wird der hardware raid erkannt?
<spucky> im live-system als /dev/dm-0 unpartitioniert ... also ... Laufwerksverwaltung listet es unter Perepheriegeräte
<alamar> ah das ist aber nur pseudo hardware raid
<spucky> bzw. dort wird eine 2TB-Festplatte gelistet
<spucky> alamar: heißt?
<koegs> booten von nem dmraid (software bios raid) ist kompliziert, soweit ich das grad lese
<k1l_> spucky: wenn da kein richtiger hardware controller läuft ist das nur nen software raid aka fake raid. also wenn es nur der mainboard chip ist, dann ists nur nen fake raid
<spucky> koegs: wie kompliziert? Mithilfe von nem sysadmin durchführbar? ^^
<spucky> wenn das eh nen fake raid ist, bringt mir dann der hw raid überhaupt was? Oder kann ich genausogut auch weiter sw raid machen wie vorher?
<koegs> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/SataRaid <- klingt mir kompliziert genug um auf software raid0 zu verzichten
<koegs> benutz doch lieber mdadm anstatt das bios, es müssen eh beide auf die CPU zurückgreifen
<spucky> ok, empfiehlt mir mein sysadmin auch gerade ^^
<koegs> ansonsten würd ich aber auch sagen: auf raid0 ganz verzichten, soviel bringt das auch nicht
<spucky> was ist denn mdadm genau und wie muss ich nun eigentlich vorgehen, wenn ich das doch noch nutzen will?
<koegs> ,mdadm? spucky
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mdadm
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/software-raid
<spucky> koegs: Danke, aber sw-raid hatte ich ja wie gesagt bereits. Das funktioniert ja auch soweit.
<koegs> dmraid = fakeraid, mdadm = software-raid
<koegs> was willst du?
<spucky> koegs: ah, verstehe ... sry
<alamar> übrigens fakeraid wird seit 2.6 eigentlich nichtmehr unterstützt und nur manche controller werden über den device mapper eingebunden
<alamar> du fährst mit softraid immer besser als mit fakeraid
<spucky> koegs: Ich habe es noch nicht so ganz verstanden ... muss ich diesen ganzen Kram mit mdadm überhaupt machen oder hat das am Ende den gleichen Effekt/Nutzen wie die einfache sw raid-konfiguration über die alternate-cd?
<koegs> die alternate-cd nutzt mdadm fürs software raid, aber bitte vorher das Raid im Bios ausschalten
<spucky> koegs: alles klar. Danke für die aufschlussreichen Antworten :)
<spucky> wenn ich jetzt eh wieder nen sw-raid mache, kann ich dann nicht eigentlich auch den raid nur 1,5TB groß machen (2x750GB) und auf den Rest nen weiteres System packen? z.B. Windows 7 zum testen?
<PBeck> hi
<approach> hi@all
<approach> ich bekomme nach ca. 30 min ein komplettes frezze out vom System, sprich es bleibt vollständig hängen, strg+alt+f2 hilft auch nicht um in die console zu switchen
<approach> nach dem restart habe ich die syslog angeschaut
<approach> die letzte ausgabe war etwas mit pulse audio
<approach> wobei ich jedoch denke das die Grafikkarte probleme macht :-/
<approach> den schließlich ist das eine ati karte :-/
<approach> hat jemand ideen was zu tuhen ist?
<ppq> approach: wieso hast du die grafik im verdacht? um das zu checken: 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' bzw 1.log
<LetoThe2nd> approach: wenn du die grafik im verdacht hast, auch mal /var/log/Xorg.0.log begutachten, oder nach dem crash von ner livecd aus ~/.xsession-errors
<approach> die Xorg.0.log sieht recht in ordnung aus
<approach> siehe, http://pastebin.com/a4SWfdTi
<dstaar> Hey, was nutzt ihr für MTA, MDA die klassische Kombination Postfix / Courier oder gibt es noch andere lohnenswerte alternativen?
<ppq> approach: dann auch noch die 1.log, das ist dann das vom vorigen x-start
<approach> ppq, hehe ok :-)
<dadrc> dstaar, wenn du den Grund nennst, wieso du Alternativen suchst, kann man dir wahrscheinlich besser helfen
<approach> http://pastebin.com/e3rr9w5Q
<approach> ppq, System ist frisch aufgesetzt
<approach> hab davor debian genutzt
<dstaar> Der Grund ist trivial ich bin gerade kurz davor meinen ersten MTA, MDA aufzusetzen und wollte schauen ob es neben den genannten Tools noch gelungene Alternativen gibt die man sich anschauen "muss".
<approach> dstaar, dovecat
<approach> ppq, diff sagt mir die datein seien gleich ;-/
<approach> ppq, es muss am sound oder graka liegen, hatte nebenbei nur ein shred prozess ;-)
<ppq> approach: es kann auch noch an defektem ram liegen, das kann die wildesten probleme verursachen. überprüf das doch mal. im grub bootmenü hast du nen memtest86+ eintrag, lass das mal ne stunde laufen
<dstaar> ok dovecat, bringt das tool besondere Vorteile? 
<approach> ppq, gute idee werde ich mir mal nachher ausprobieren
<approach> dstaar, dovocot is only a MDA
<approach> dstaar, schau dir die funktionen an, wir wissen nicht was deine anforderungen sind
<approach> Wie stark/gut muss eine Grafikkarte sein um HDMI output auszugeben in fullhd => 1920p?
<sash_> approach: Kann man so nicht sagen.
<ppq> *jede* desktop-grafikkarte mit hdmi kann 1080p ausgeben
<approach> sash_, möchte mit der Karte nicht zocken nur Full HD Pornos anschauen ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: naja, arg pauschalisiert
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: das bezog sich nicht auf videos, sondern auf bild allgemein, das kann tatsächlich jede
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: jede, die du _heute_ kaufen kannst. nicht _jede_ .
<LetoThe2nd> ;-)
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: ja, daher die einschränkung "mit hdmi"
<ppq> prove me wrong ;p
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: überlesen, punkt für dich :(
<ppq> approach: jedenfalls: zum videos decoden muss die karte und der treiber vaapi/vdpau können. ODER ne ausreichend schnelle cpu vorhanden sein, die das übernimmt
<dstaar> Das einzige was meine anforderungen sind, ist im Grunde eine einfache Wartbarkeit und Konfiguration, es soll lediglich für den privaten Gebrauch sein. 
<approach> ppq, wenn ich die videos mit meiner jetztiger wiedergabe, dann kommen kleine schlieren
<approach> als ob er zu langsam rechnet
<ppq> approach: welche grafikkarte, welcher treiber, welche cpu? und dann kann es auch noch am monitor liegen.
<approach> Graka: HIS HD2600XT/512MB/GDDR3
<approach> CPU: 6400+ dual
<approach> treiber: fglrx
<approach> monitor: ist ein samsung fernseher 
<ppq> mplayer und vlc können mit vaapi die gpu zum video decoden nutzen. ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob das die hd2xxx schon unterstützen. recherchier das doch mal.
<ppq> kann außerdem sein, dass die mplayer/vlc builds deiner ubuntuversion das nicht können, in dem fall kannst du mal andere testen
<ppq> oder, alternativ: mplayer-mt, dann kannst du multithreaded die cpu zum decoden nutzen, bei zwei kernen dürfte das schon ne menge bringen
<ppq> mplayer-mt dürfte weniger aufwand sein grad
<ppq> übrigens: mplayer2 kann das noch etwas besser
<ppq> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer2-on-ubuntu-using-ppa.html achtung: fremdquelle
<approach> ppq, ist mplayer nur über die console ausführbar
<ppq> approach: es gibt diverse GUIs
<ppq> die beste ist smplayer
<ppq> https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/smplayer
<ppq> funktioniert auch mit mplayer2 - dazu einfach den binary namen in den einstellungen von "mplayer" zu "mplayer2" ändern
<approach> hehe klingt gut
<approach> DESCRIPTION
<approach>        SMPlayer is a GUI media player based on Qt 4, using mplayer(1) as its backend.
<approach> hört sich gut an
<approach> ppq, danke ich 
<approach> mach erstma restart
<approach> nächste platte shred ;-)
<jokrebel> pAt__: Verbindungsprobleme?
<pAt__> jokrebel: eher der Versuch meinen registrierten Nick zu bekommen, da er gerade von jemanden verwendet wird
<ppq> pAt__: /msg nickserv ghost hierdeinnickname hierdeinpasswort
<ppq> und: /msg nickserv set enforce on
<ppq> dann wird jemand, der sich nicht innerhalb von 30sec für deinen nick identifiziert, automatisch umbenannt
<pAt__> danke ppq, das ghost Kommando, muss ich das jedesmal eingeben?
<ppq> pAt__: jedes mal wenn jemand deinen nick hat, ja. aber wenn du das nicht gerade selbst bist (bzw. ein ghost von dir), wird enforce das vermeiden in zukunft
<pAt__> ich habe aber nun immernoch nicht meinen registrierten Nick
<ppq> nach dem ghosten musst du dich natürlich mit /nick umbenennen
<pAt_> danke ppq, nun klappts :)
<Jarris> wie kann man sich in der shell die kodierung einer text datei anzeigen lassen? danke schonmal
<rumpe1> Jarris, probier mal "file <datei>"
<jokrebel> Jarris: Mittels des File-Befehls
<jokrebel> hm
<Jarris> vielen vieln dank, bin im welt weiten netzt nicht daruf gestoßen...
<kaiwa_> JOIN
<schweegi> In welchen Ordner müssen nochmal Kernelmodule?
<Fuchs> vermutlich /lib64/modules/`uname -r`/* 
<Fuchs> aber ich mache mir Sorgen, wenn Du sowas fragst. Warum? 
<schweegi> Fuchs:  Weil ich ein acpi-call Modul dort reinkopieren muss. Habe zwar ein deb-Paket gefunden mit DKMS-Unterstützung, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das acpi-call des deb-Pakets nutzen kann. Drum habe ich mein eigenes. 
<Fuchs> dann siehe meine erste Antwort 
<schweegi> Fuchs: reicht es aus, es in den Ordner des aktuellen Kernels zu kopieren oder muss ich davon ein Unterverzeichnis noch nehmen?
<Fuchs> sollte imo ausreichen, wobei nacher ein depmod -a ggf. noch gescheit sein koennte
<schweegi> Fuchs: Danke, habe es erledigt. Hoffe es funktioniert jetzt. Habe in der /etc/rc.local eingetragen das es via "insmod acpi_call.ko" beim Start in den Kernel geladen werden soll
<Fuchs> denk daran, dass D ues bei einem neuen Kernel neu bauen musst
<schweegi> habe ich durch die letzte kernel-panic gemerkt, seitdem passe ich bei Updates sehr gut auf ob sich da irgendein Kernel-Update zwischengemogelt hat..
<schweegi> weiß hier noch jemand wie ich bei einer Intel-Grafik VSync aktiviere?
<linuxius> hallo! ich versuche gerade evolution mit meinem handy zu syncen. Habe die Idee mit MultiSync, habe auch die MAC-Adresse und den Channel rausgefunden. Das Telefon meldet kurz "Telefon-Zugriffsanfrage"  die Verbindung klappt dann aber nicht (Multisync meldet Connection failed). Habe ich ein Rechte-Problem? (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402592/)
<jokrebel> gn8
<piupiumbra> Hi :) Hat jemand von euch schon einmal Software über das Software-Center gekauft und kann mir den Prozess genau beschreiben?
<piupiumbra> Keiner?
<DreamThief> piupiumbra: ich kans noch nicht getan, kann dir da leider keine auskunft drüber geben
<piupiumbra> Schade. Trotzdem Danke. :)
<soof> hi, ich hab ubuntu 10.10 server, an dem pc ein adaptec raid controller. laut dmesg erkennt der meine platte und bindet die hdd als /dev/sg0 ein, nur kann ich mit fdisk nicht auf /dev/sg0 zugreifen.
<BuZZ-T> soof: sudo ?
<soof> BuZZ-T: bin als root per sudo su angemeldet, wenn ich fdisk /dev/sg0 mache passiert nichts
<BuZZ-T> ah
<guntbert> soof: hat nichts direkt mit deinem problem zu tun, aber verwende in Zukunft sudo -i wenn du *unbedingt* eine root-shell brauchst
<soof> okay
<guntbert> soof: versuch einmal sudo fdisk -l
<guntbert> und dann sudo fdisk /dev/sg
<guntbert> blödsinn
<guntbert> ich hab noch nie ein /dev/sg0 gesehen :-)
<Fuchs> SCSI 
<Fuchs> oder IDE mit einem Treiber, der tut als waere es SCSI 
<soof> [    1.296110] scsi 0:1:7:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<guntbert> Fuchs: ah ja, wie /dev/sr0 für die CD, jetzt hab ichs
<Gamoder> Gibt es eigentlich eine «bessere»  Zwischenablage (wie glaub ich klippy) für Gnome?
<Fuchs> glipper? 
<timac> hi
<timac> hat jemand eine ahnung von eclipse mit android sdk und adt?
<Fuchs> nein
<timac> die wiki-anleitung funktioniert so bei mir nicht, weil eclipse beim installieren von adt immer irgendwelche pakete fehlen
<Wedelwolf> nein is auch offtopic
<Fuchs> timac: aber wenn Du die konkrete Frage stellst, dann kann Dir vielleicht jemand helfen 
<timac> egal ob ich aus den quellen oder manuell installiere
<Fuchs> timac: welche Pakete vermisst er? 
<timac> tu ich doch gerade, fuchs ;) wollte die frage bloß einleiten
<timac> hm. kommt drauf an mit welcher version, habs leider nicht notiert
<Fuchs> timac: weil ADK selber hat auch eine Minipaketverwaltung, die aktuelle Pakete nachziehen muss
<Fuchs> timac: waere interessant zu wissen
<timac> einmal war ein wst-paket dabei, waren aber auch andere zum teil
<timac> Wedelwolf: wieso?
<Wedelwolf> ist ja keine direkte ubuntu-frage 
<timac> okay, auch wieder wahr. aber jedenfalls funktioniert die ubuntuusers-wiki anleitung nicht vernünftig ;)
<Fuchs> timac: ist schon okay, wenn es sich um ein Ubuntusystem handelt 
<Fuchs> timac: allerdings ist eine Hilfe ohne konkrete Fehlermeldungen meist schwierig. Bitte das naechste mal aufschreiben, dann noch mal hier melden :) 
<timac> ja, bin gerade dabei die fehlermeldung zu reproduzieren :)
<Fuchs> prima
<timac> http://nopaste.info/1ab6a7e895.html
<timac> das ist die fehlermeldung#
<Fuchs> hrm, da scheint das automagische Aufloesen von Abhaengigkeiten in Eclipse nicht zu tun, 
<Fuchs> http://androidcommunity.com/forums/f4/missing-org-eclipse-wst-sse-core-0-0-0-while-installing-sdk-for-eclipse-3-5-a-28714/  << 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3yp2x73 |  missing  org.eclipse.wst.sse.core 0.0.0  while installing sdk for eclipse 3.5
<timac> ja, hab ich auch schon gesehen
<timac> bezieht sich allerdings auf die apt-installation, ich hab manuell die aktuelle version installiert
<timac> und http://code.google.com/intl/es/eclipse/docs/faq.html#wstinstallerror zufolge (bzw http://code.google.com/intl/es/eclipse/docs/install-eclipse-3.7.html) soll man das google eclipse plugin installieren
<timac> was wiederum fehlermeldungen wirft ;)
<timac> sekunde
<Fuchs> oeh
<timac> http://nopaste.info/9b2796cdad.html
<Fuchs> egal wie Du eclipse installiert hast, 
<Fuchs> Du solltest sicherstellen, dass in der Paketverwaltung von Eclipse die noetigen Quellen angegeben sind, dass es sich Abhaengigkeiten selber holen kann
<timac> ah
<timac> ja
<timac> die quelle enablen hat gereicht: http://download.eclipse.org/releases/indigo/
<Fuchs> prima
<mrkramps> wenn ich umgebungsvariabeln für die locales änder möchte, muss ich dann de_DE.UTF-8 oder gemäß der Ausgabe von locale -a de_DE.utf8 verwenden? die dokumentation ist gerade nicht eindeutig
<sdx23> Ersteres.
<mrkramps> sdx23: ist es dann normal, dass bei der ausgabe von locale die unveränderten variabeln als en_US.utf8 angezeigt werden und die geänderten als de_DE.UTF-8?
<sdx23> mrkramps: "unverändert"? Also wenn nirgendwo was gesetzt wurde, sollte da nicht "en_US.utf8" stehen.
<mrkramps> sdx23: gesetzt sind die ja bei mir
<sdx23> Es sei denn Ubuntu ist dazu übergegangen seltsame Dinge zu tun.
<mrkramps> sdx23: systemsprache ist en_US, aber einige der variabeln wollte ich gerne in deutsch haben
<mrkramps> und soweit ich das gerade einem bugreport entnehme, geht tatsächlich beides
<apollo13> klar geht beides
<apollo13> solang du $LANG nicht danach setzt
<sdx23> ist mir nun auch neu, die kleinschreibweise ohne -
<mrkramps> sdx23: scheint eine macke der ubuntu-devs zu sein… womit wir wieder bei seltsamen Dingen sind
<mrkramps> ohne Endung soll scheinbar auch funkionieren…
<apollo13> naja kommt immer drauf an was in deiner locale.gen steht
<apollo13> aber probiers einfach aus, wenns nicht geht ist das recht deutlich zu erkennen ;)
<apollo13> zum testen kannst ja einfach programme mit LANG=de_AT.utf8 starten und schaun obs deutsch ist
<mrkramps> apollo13: LANG erkennt der dabei gar nicht… zwar gibt es im gegensatz zu de_DE mit .utf8 und .UTF-8 keine fehlermeldung, aber er startet das programm immer noch mit en_US
<mrkramps> wenn ich LANGUAGE=de_DE verwende, dann klappt das
<ch4r0s> nabend zusammen
<mrkramps> diese variabel habe ich aber auch irgendwie erst seit lucid oO
<apollo13> hier klappt LANG=de_AT.utf8 sowie de_AT.UTF-8
<apollo13> wenn es bei dir nicht geht ist die ubuntu locale config wohl broken
<mrkramps> apollo13: gleiche version?
<apollo13> nö
<mrkramps> hat sich vielleicht irgendwas geändert - müsste man mal jemanden fragen, der auch lucid verwendet
<apollo13> moment, mal schaun ob die maschine in der firma rennt
<apollo13> geil über ssh -X in die firma bekomm ich die dinger weder mit LANGUAGE/LANG noch LC_ALL auf deutsch
<mrkramps> vielleicht ist die sprache da nicht installiert?
<apollo13> türlich
<ohhi> moin leutz
<ohhi> ich krieg grad einen an der waffel : wenn ich xinit eintippe startet sich ne bildbearbeitung
<ohhi> um genau zu sein xinit display --  :1 startet "image magick" woran liegt das ? 
<mrkramps> oO
<ohhi> -.-
<mrkramps> also der nimmt nur den teil mit dem "display" bei dir aus dem befehl
<mrkramps> ohhi: der befehl scheint mir so eh falsch zu sein
<mrkramps> das müsste eher xinit -display :1 -- sein
<mrkramps> wobei… jetzt lüge ich
<ohhi> hm so benutz ich den eigentlich schon länger , aber ich versuchs mal
<mrkramps> ohhi: ansich müsste deiner nicht verkehrt sein, sry… aber spontan würde ich behaupte, es müsste -display statt nur display sein
<ohhi> ja ne so machts keinen sinn
<alamar> ja du rufst xinit mit display auf
<alamar> display startet imagemagick
<alamar> der cmdline switch ist -display
<ohhi> meins funst alles andere findet keinen freien bildschirm
<alamar> was hast du denn überhaupt vor?
<ohhi> einfach nur nen 2.ten wm starten
<ohhi> mit -display geht der befehl iwie nich, ziemlich sinnfrei
<alamar> du kannst in deiner /etc/X11/Xwrapper.conf bei allowed_users=console anstatt console anybody eintragen. aber eventuell gibts einen saubereren weg
<dAnjou> wtf, vlc UND totem schmeißen mir speicherzugriffsfehler vom der dvd THOR
<dAnjou> alle anderen gingen bisher problemlos
<alamar> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zwei_Xserver
<mrkramps> ohhi: lass das display mal ganz weg und starte das mit :$ xinit -- :1
<MissBubbles> schlafen schon alle?
<ppq> so gut wie
<ppq> *gähn*
<MissBubbles> hmm... schade 
<MissBubbles> -.-
<MissBubbles> ich will ja ooch niemanden wecken ^^
<ppq> frag einfach ;)
<MissBubbles> was sollsch n fragen ?? ^^ ich hab keine fragen.. ich hab dieses ganze irc-ding erst entdeckt... dank ibash xD und wollt einfach ma schauen, wer so für meine lachattacken verantwortlich war
<MissBubbles> xD#
<ppq> in einem ubuntu-supportchannel? :o
<ppq> aber gut
<MissBubbles> ja sonst schlafen schon alle deutschsprachigen menschen 
<MissBubbles> xD
<ppq> es gibt ja noch #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;)
<MissBubbles> ok... und den find ich so wie ich den hier gefunden hab? ^^
<MissBubbles> man ich bin manchma so blond -.-°
<ThreeM>  einfach /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ohhi> ja mein netz will auch nicht so richtig
<mrkramps> MissBubbles: /j #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<MissBubbles> aaaaaah danke ^^
<MissBubbles> dann ma noch ne ruhige nacht ^^
<ohhi> heheh ich habs 
<ohhi> aber mit $(display) o_O
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> ohhi, normalerweise sollte das mit :$ xinit /path/to/wm -- :1 problemlos funktionieren - zumindest beschwert sich mein Xserver hier nicht darüber
<alamar> ohhi: entweder du führst den befehl von der konsole aus (nach einem login..) xinit -display :1 (bzw. die nummer des displays)
<alamar> oder du änderst es in der Xwrapper.config wie oben schon gesagt 
<ohhi> sry ich hab vorhin pingput gehabt war also gar nich on >_<
<ohhi> wo find ich eig die xwrapper.conf ?
<mrkramps> alamar: haben die das irgendwann mal geändert?
<ohhi> oder muss ich die anlegen ?
<mrkramps> ohhi:$ locate Xwrapper.conf
<alamar> /etc/X11/
<alamar> mrkramps: ka ob es bei ubuntu jemals anders war 
<alamar> ich kann auch nur für 10.04 gerade sprechen, aber da ist es auf console konfiguriert und da muss mans dann so angehen wie gesagt (entweder von der konsole aus halt oder eben ändern) 
<mrkramps> alamar: aso, jetzt verstehe ich, was du meinst
<ohhi> ich hätt ja auch einfach display durch die wm ersetzen können ...
<ohhi> ey ich bin soeben klüger geworden
<mrkramps> und jetzt raffe ich auch, was eigentlich ohhi's problem war
<mrkramps> ohhi: den xserver hat er bei dir also gestartet, nur automatisch imagemagick's display gleich mit
<ohhi> nun eigentlich is mir gerade augefallen das xinit alle programme startet die als argument angegeben werden
<ohhi> xinit dolphin zb geht auch
<mrkramps> ist sinn der sache
<alamar> ohhi: man ruft xinit auch optional mit einem client parameter auf
<ohhi> nur versteh ich nicht wieso display image magick startet das hat er sonst nie 
<alamar> steht alles in der manpage (man xinit)
<ohhi> >_<
<mrkramps> ohhi: vielleicht hattest du es bis dato einfach noch nicht installiert?
<ohhi> 1. das und 2. display hat vorher auf garnichts verwiesen also wär xinit -- :1 richtig gewesen
<ohhi> jetz muss ich den kerl prügeln der geschrieben hatt ich soll da display tippen das hab ich iwio inem forum gesagt bekommen
<lila> #braunglasmafia
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-14
<mirkone> Hi Ihr, schaut euch mal dieses Problem an : http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/richtige-home-patition-wird-nicht-mehr-richtig-erk/ ich frage hier für einen Kollegen an, vielleicht fällt euch ja etwas dazu ein
<shetlandpony> mirkone's url: http://tinyurl.com/6f6vqrs |        Richtige home-Patition wird nicht mehr richtig erkannt › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<dadrc> mirkone, irgendwie steht da nirgends, wie das Home verschlüsselt ist. Aber solange du das weißt, kannst du von einer Live-CD booten, die Partition mounten, die Daten runterkopieren und irgendwo sicher
<dadrc> n
<mirkone> dadrc: wird beim mounten nach dem passwort gefragt?
<mirkone> wie gesagt, ist nicht mein Problem, ich denke er hat nur die Verschlüsselung bei der Instalklation aktiviert
<dadrc> Kann man auf jeden Fall irgendwie angeben, ja
<skynix> moin @ all
<mirkone> skynix: morgens
<mirkone> dadrc: das mit der Live-CD habe ich schon vorgeschlagen, funktionierte nicht 
<mirkone> dadrc: wüsste auch nicht wie genau, alles verzwickt etwas
<mirkone> dadrc: aber im IRC sind ja so einige Freaks ;) da kam ich auf die Idee einmal hier zu fragen
<dadrc> mirkone, von der Live-CD geht das ziemlich sicher.
<dadrc> Eventuell nicht mit einem Klick, aber mounten kann man das irgendwie, wenn die Partition noch heile ist
<mirkone> dadrc: irgendwie das ist die Frage
<dadrc> mirkone, wenn du an dem Rechner sitzt, kann dir hier sicher jemand helfen, aber ohne zu wissen, wie das verschlüsselt ist, nützt das ganze nicht viel
<mirkone> aber wie im beitrag zu lesen ist die Partitionstabelle irgendwie verwurstelt
<dadrc> Mit 'ner Live-CD kann man die Kiste trotzdem booten und gucken, was da so drauf ist
<mirkone> leider kann ich das schlecht von ferne aus testen, eigentlich müsste es ja auch möglich sein die Festplatte in ein externes gehäuse zu schieben
<mirkone> und denn von einem anderenb rechner aus mounten
<dadrc> Zum Daten sichern müsste das auch gehen, ja
<mirkone> naja ich beobachte das hier mal, vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag, aber ich habe da schon Ideen
<mirkone> danke schonmal dadrc 
<dadrc> Wenn er das mit dem Installer gemacht hat, ist hier eine Anleitung zum Retten der Daten
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<dadrc> Bitte vorher komplett lesen, falls du/ihr das versucht
<mirkone> ich bin gespannt, ich hoffe das ist beim ihm kein Datenmatsch
<mirkone> das er mit Hand irgendwas umbenannt hat
<mirkone> und so
<LupusE> hi
<s|gnal> Hi! Ich habe auf Xubuntu 11.04 per Hand einen neuen Benutzer angelegt aber anscheinend wird beim Login dessen .bashrc nicht ausgeführt. Wie kann ich das fixen?
<LupusE> gehoert die .bashrc denn dem user, bzw hat er die rechtr
<LupusE> e drauf?
<LupusE> ,autostart? s|gnal 
<shetlandpony> s|gnal, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<s|gnal> LupusE: Rechte hat er
<LupusE> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/bashrc  <- dort ist ien test beschrieben, was passiert, wenn du den machst?
<s|gnal> LupusE, ok, ich lese erst mal. Danke.
<RAMZi> wenn ich eine persistene installation auf einem usb stick habe, kann ich die einfach an verschiedene pcs klemmen, und er erkennt jedesmal aufs neue die entsprechende hardware und installiert die treiber ?
<ppq> RAMZi: er installiert keine treiber, er lädt die benötigten kernelmodule :)
<sdx23> "installiert die treiber"? Er wird die verwenden, die er hat.
<ich_bins_nur> morgen
<ich_bins_nur> irgendjemand hier der sich mit wie sagt man dazu ? hmm massen kopiererei auskennt? ;) ich hab hier einen ordner mit zich unterordnern... in jedem ordner befindet sich ne log datei... die möcht ich aus den unterordnern raushaben und in den übergeordneten haben...da das mit klickerei echt nervenaufreibend ist, wollt ich mal fragen ob sich sowas irgendwie leichter bewerkstelligen lässt?
<LetoThe2nd> ich_bins_nur: da solltest du alles nötige finden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/find
<LetoThe2nd> ich_bins_nur: stichwort: "aktionen"
<s|gnal> ich_bins_nur: sowas in der art sollte gehen: find . -name "*.log" -exec cp {} .. \;
<s|gnal> ich_bins_nur: ohne Gewähr.
<ich_bins_nur> super ;) den rest sollt ich hinbekommen
<s|gnal> Mein Problem mit der .bashrc konnte ich lösen, jetzt würde ich gerne noch an der richtigen Stelle die Locale Umgebungsvariablen für meinen Benutzer setzen. Würde man das in der .bashrc machen?
<ich_bins_nur> echt doof wenn man weiß das linux sowas können müsste aber einem nie die befehle innen schoß fallen :)
<LetoThe2nd> ich_bins_nur: das in-den-schoss-werfen übernehmen wir gern, solange du dann auch brav die entsprechenden seiten liest und kein komplett vorgekautes teil willst :-)
<ich_bins_nur> LetoThe2nd: nur dann wenn ich absolut aufm schlauch steh... aber eigtl. komm ich ganz gut mit learning by doing zurecht
<LetoThe2nd> dann ists ja gut :-)
<ich_bins_nur> gibts hier unter linux eigtl. für so kleine scripting sachen gui's ? ala tkinter für python? wäre ja durchaus nützlich für nautilus scripte... (zumindestens für das was ich mir grad innen kopf gesetzt hab ^^)
<ich_bins_nur> weil ich glaub des is bissl doof für nen simplen input extra python und module laden zu lassen
<dadrc> Für Rückfragen und so?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zenity
<ich_bins_nur> hatt sich erledigt Zenity
<ich_bins_nur> grad gefunden ;)
<ich_bins_nur> so dann setz ich mich mal dran mein erstes nautilus script zu basteln ;) 
<vectory> hi, hab grad aus dem ruhezustajd hichgefahren, jetzt hängt der screensaver
<vectory> maus ist eingefroren und der screensaver hufo_tunnel hängt mit cpu 60% und prio 30
<vectory> was kann ich tun, außer die xsession neu zu starten?
<vectory> http://pastebin.com/vnnijthW
<ich_bins_nich> ich hab ne kleine frage zu dem beispiel zenity script vom wiki.... entweder mach ich was falosch beim pasten oder irgendwie ist mein zenity anders ^^
<ich_bins_nich> gleich bei dem ersten teil "--warning" sollte es ja ok und abbrechen button erstellen laut wiki und dem bild dazu.... bei mir hab ich aber nur nen ok button
<ich_bins_nich> das ist doch irgendwie am sinn und zweck vorbeigeschossen oder?
<dadrc> ich_bins_nur, Erläuterungen lesen
<ich_bins_nur> verdammt xD
<ich_bins_nur> ist dennoch verwirrend :P
 * vectory startet x neu und wechselt den screensaver
<vectory> neuer screensaver = kein screensaver
<vectory> wenn das dann immer noch hängt nach dem suspend 2 disk, bin ich ratlos
<ich_bins_nur> wenn ich in nem bash script nen syntaxfehler in ner zeile bekomme die garnicht existiert ... woran kann das liegen?
<dadrc> An einem Syntaxfehler in einer vorherigen Zeile
<dadrc> (auch bekannt als: Ohne Quellcode können wir nur raten)
<ich_bins_nur> dadrc: sorry... war grad abgelenkt... hatt sich aber erledigt.... war anscheinend en falsch gesetzter tab... ;)
<Thermi> grr
<Thermi> erstmal xchat wieder konfigurieren -.-
<sb3> Grüße, kennt ihr ein gute Netzwerk Analyse tool mit den ich die komplette Netzwerk Topologie scannen kann und ggf. als Grafik bekomme?
<LetoThe2nd> sb3: nein, und sowas ist auch bestenfalls partiell möglich.
<Thermi> Yes.
<Thermi> Dual Monitoring rocks :>
<LetoThe2nd> sb3: nmap/zenmap ist vermutlich immer noch das, was der sache am "nächsten" kommt.
<Hulk> hallo
<Hulk> mal ne Frage zu ffmpeg:
<sb3> zenmap ist garnicht so schlecht stelle ich gerade fest, manchmal ist es halt doch hilfreich sich auf grafische oberflächen zu bewegen ;D
<Hulk> ich will ein name.flv zu einer name.mp3 Datei konvertieren. Wenn ich jetzt aber ffmpeg -i name.flv name.mp3 eingebe bekomme ich den Fehler: "name.flv: No such file or directory"
<Hulk> was mache ich falsch, dass er die Datei auf der Arbeitsfläche nicht findet?
<dadrc> cd Desktop
<LetoThe2nd> Hulk: und in welchem ordner bist du?
<Hulk> danke
<alip2890> hallo, was ist der korrekte md5 hash für die natty narwhal iso? steht der irgendwo auf der ubuntu seite?
<LetoThe2nd> alip2890: google... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<alip2890> danke
<Hulk> das mit dem konvertieren klappt irgendwie noch nicht... wenn ich ffmpeg -i music.flv music.mp3 eingebe dann kommt folgender Fehler: "music.flv: Invalid data found when processing input"
<Hulk> im oberen Drittel von dem Text steht was von: "WARNING: library configuration mismatch"
<Thermi__> hey
<Thermi__> weiß jemand von euch, wann enigmail für Thunderbird 3.1.13 kommt? 
<Thermi__> TB meint, die aktuelle version von enigmail, die im Repository liegt sei inkompatibel.
<{Axxes}> hallo jemand hier der Wavemaker benützt?
<ring0> ,frag? {Axxes} 
<shetlandpony> {Axxes}: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<cyberkukuk> Hallo community, ich habe ein siemens sl2-141-i router und komme mit nem win system problemlos per wlan ins internet. wenn ich jetzt aber irgend ein linux verwende ubuntu knoppix usw, komme ich zwar auf den router aber nur 1 sekunde ins internet danch routet er mich nicht weiter die network manager zeigen ne normal verbindung an. per ifconfig zeigt er auch keine fehler es zeigt das die 
<cyberkukuk> verbindung besteht doch ich komme nicht ins net. weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?
<Thermi__> cyberkukuk, bekommst du eine DNS-Auflösung?
<cyberkukuk> wie kann ich das denn feststellen ? er kommt ja kurz ins internet, aber nur ein paar sekunden.
<Thermi__> das merkt man unten links wenn er "schlage nach" anzeigt
<Thermi__> geht auch übers Terminal
<Thermi__> weißt du, ob du die IP über DHCP zugewiesen bekommst?
<cyberkukuk> ja ich bekomme die ip per dhcp
<MrRagga> cyberkukuk: ping 8.8.8.8 tut?
<cyberkukuk> und wenn ich aus den repositorys packete hole, bekomme ich nur ein paar packete bis er dann irgendwann abbricht
<cyberkukuk> was läuft den über 8.8.8.8 ?
<MrRagga> cyberkukuk: geht der ping, ja oder nein? 
<minIRC> cyberkukuk: geht der ping, ja oder nein? 
<MrRagga> minIRC: lol
<subz3r0> hi. will gleich mal nen versuch starten von 10.10 auf 11.04 zu upgraden. Muss ich sonst noch großartig was backupen ausser mein home?
<subz3r0> wie läuft das bei so nem upgrade eigentlich mit den installieren programmen? (bsp: openvpn)
<subz3r0> +t
<zsh4310> Solange die aus den Quellen und nicht aus den PPAs kommen werden die mit geupdatet. Die PPAs werden beim Update meines Wissens nach deaktiviert. Wenn das Programm so installiert wurde, bleibt das natürlich erhalten
<subz3r0> das hört sich doch mal gut an, also mein home backupen und ab gehts =)
<subz3r0> wollte eigentlich auf die nächste die bald kommt upgraden, allerdings hab ich gelesen es geht immer nur auf die nächste
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: /etc könnte noch sinnvoll sein mit ins backup zu nehmen.
<subz3r0> demnach müsste ich 10.10 -> 11.04 --> 11.xx?
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: völlig richtig.
<zsh4310> Stimmt auch so, nur die LTS lassen so updaten, von LTS zu LTS.
<subz3r0> hät ich mal die lts genommen ... ;/
<zsh4310> Dann hätteste doch bis 12.04 gewartet um zur nächsten zu kommen.
<cyberkukuk> der ping zeigt 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=17 ttl=128 time=49.9 ms
<cyberkukuk> 59 packets transmitted, 59 received, 0% packet loss, time 58122ms
<cyberkukuk> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 47.598/50.424/55.956/1.532 ms
<subz3r0> hoffe nur das update schiesst mir nicht mein verschlüsseltes lvm ab
<s|gnal> Hi! Ich möchte gerne einen einfachen Clipboard Manager installieren. Kann da jemand was empfehlen? Ich benutze übrigens ein Xubuntu mit Xmonad als WM, falls das relvant ist.
<subz3r0> LetoThe2nd, ich wollte nun das backup mit "luckybackup" machen. oder kannst du was besseres empfehlen? Hatte das schon mal für mein Home auf meinem netbook benutzt, ging gut von der hand damit
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: nie gehört. ich bin da altmodisch und benutze cp oder rsync
<subz3r0> wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist luckbackup nur ne gui für rsync, also setzt auf rsync auf
<subz3r0> LetoThe2nd, hätte noch ne frage bezüglich rsync. Ist es schlimm(für die rechte) wenn ich auf nem ntfs laufwerk backupe?
<k1l_> ja
<subz3r0> hi k1l_ 
<subz3r0> gehen die Rechte dabei wieder verloren?
<zsh4310> Ja.
<subz3r0> darn
<k1l_> ja
<zsh4310> NTFS unterstüzt die garnicht.
<k1l_> ,backup? subz3r0 
<shetlandpony> subz3r0, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<zsh4310> Deswegen ist es ja auch unmöglich Ubuntu auf ner NTFS-Partition zu installieren.
<k1l_> zsh4310: wir hatten mal wen, der das echt gemacht hat. lief dafür auch relativ "gut" :)
<zsh4310> Das geht doch aber nur mit irgendwelche Spezialtreibern?
<subz3r0> mhh
<subz3r0> hab nur ne ntfs pladde zur hand zum backupen...ffs
<k1l_> subz3r0: schau doch mal in den link vom bot. der nennt auch einige möglichkeiten wie z.b. packen des backups
<subz3r0> bin dabei =)
<k1l_> zsh4310: hier tauchte jemand auf, dessen system nur fehler ausspuckte etc. bis einer gemerkt hat, dass es daran lag verging schon ne weile
<jokrebel> hi
<zsh4310> Ja klar, weil das eigentlich keiner macht, da man entweder die Standard-Einstellungen bei der Installation hat oder sich damit gut genug auskennt um zu wissen das da nur sowas rauskommt.
<subz3r0> spricht was dagegen das backup auf mein netbook per samba auszulagern?
<subz3r0> dazu steht im wiki nichts
<zsh4310> Würde eigentlich ja gehen.
<zsh4310> Wenns ext oder sowas ist passt das ja auch mit den Rechten.
<k1l_> subz3r0: wenn du es packst, kannst du es "hinsichern" wo du willst.
<alxxor> moin
<cyberkukuk> hatt keiner ne idee woran das liegen kann?
<xy> Hallo, ich hab ein problem. 
<xy> Bei wird immer wenn ich mich anmelde zuerst das neue Design (schwarz mit weißer Schrift) aufgebaut
<xy> Nach einigen Sekunden jedoch ändert es sich zum alten Design (Hellgrau; weiße Schrift)
<xy> ich benutze ubuntu 11.04 auf VMware Player (host: 64bit; die ubuntumaschine: 32bit)
<xy> in den VM-Einstellungen ist "Accelerate 3D Graphics" aktiviert
<xy> Weiß jemand eine Lösung?
<alles-wird-gut> hallo, sagt mal die repositorys sind bei xubuntu ubuntu kubuntu etc. alle gleich, dass entscheidende ist die version richtig?
<alles-wird-gut> hallo, sagt mal die repositorys sind bei xubuntu ubuntu kubuntu etc. alle gleich, dass entscheidende ist die version richtig?
<alles-wird-gut> upss sorry
<zsh4310> Genau, es sind die gleichen Repos nur andere Programme die vorinstalliert sind.
<alles-wird-gut> und ubuntu 9.04 ist deaktiviert worden?
<zsh4310> Sonst könnte man ja nicht xubuntu bsp. auf nem Ubuntu installieren.
<zsh4310> Ja ist es aber schon länger.
<alles-wird-gut> okay
<alles-wird-gut> was mach ich da, kann ich einfach die repos von 10.04 nehmen?
<k1l_> alles-wird-gut: hast du noch 9.04?
<zsh4310> Du musst updaten auf 9.10 und dann auf 10.04.
<zsh4310> Die von 9.04 kannste nicht einfach ersetzen.
<k1l_> 9.10 ist ja auch schon aus dem support.
<zsh4310> Kann man dann überhaupt updaten?
<alles-wird-gut> k1l_; ne, ich nicht aber ein kumpel hat irgendeine kiste bekommen. Die lässt sich jetzt nicht mehr updaten/upgraden...
<k1l_> ja, mind. mit den historischen quellen.
<k1l_> alles-wird-gut: http://www.mynethome.de/2011/05/28/upgrade-ubuntu-server-9-04-jaunty-to-10-04-lucid-lts/  das sieht nach nem guten weg aus.
<shetlandpony> k1l_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3d9now3 | Upgrade Ubuntu Server 9.04 Jaunty to 10.04 Lucid LTS | mynethome.de
<alles-wird-gut> danke pony ;)
<alles-wird-gut> ich meine k1l_ 
<womml> Hallo, ich habe mir laut dieser Anleitung eine Bluetooth-GPS-Maus installiert und über das Desktop Bluetooth Tool erfolgreich eingerichtet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothGPS Da ich nun testen möchte ob der gpsd damit kommunizieren kann, benötige ich das /dev/Gerät Wie bekomme ich heraus welches es ist?
<alles-wird-gut> wie ließt man die cpufrequenz aus..
<schweegi> Ich kann die Helligkeit nicht mehr regeln. Warum? Es hat bis gestern funktioniert. Im GDM kann ich die Hellgkeit noch regeln, nach dem Login nicht mehr. Hat jemand ne Lösung?
<ppq> womml: sicher, dass deine maus einen GPS-(satelliten-)empfänger hat? :D
<schweegi> Irgendwie gehen die FN-Tasten nicht mehr für die Helligkeit und xbacklight funzt auch nicht. 
<ring0> alles-wird-gut, wie wäre es hiermit? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung
<womml> ppq, ganz sicher :D deswegen ists ja eine gps maus
<ppq> womml: ok, ist mir grad neu, dass es sowas gibt :)
<ppq> sicherlich nützlich, falls man sie mal verlegt ;p
<schweegi> ppq: er meint keine richtige maus, sondern sowas hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPS-Maus
<ppq> aah.
<ppq> danke für die erleuchtung
<womml> ;) die Frage ist jetzt nur, wie bekomme ich heraus welches Gerät es ist?
<schweegi> ist der per USB dran? müssste da nicht die Ausgabe von lsusb was zeigen?
<womml> der bluetooth dongle ist per usb dran, lsusb gibt mir ein Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) 
<[404]NotFound> kurze frage: muss ich bei neuen udev-regeln neu starten oder reicht "service udev restart"?
<beaver74> [404]NotFound> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UDEV ,Abschnitt 'Neustart des udev-Systems' .. sollte auch für die aktuelle Ubuntu gelten
<[404]NotFound> ah, danke beaver74 
<beaver74> gern, [404]NotFound 
<[404]NotFound> sehe ich das richtig, das gilt nur für vom kernel erkannte geräte? oder auch für per libUSB angesprochene?
<beaver74> kann ich nciht genau sagen, aber ich glaube es gilt auch für am USB angeschlossene Geräte, die udev verwaltet
<[404]NotFound> bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob meine udev-regel fehlerhaft ist oder irgendwas anderes
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<MRMR> Hallo
<ch4r0s> nabend zusammen
<MRMR> Heute ist windoff 8 erschienen meint ihr das es die linux welt verändert oder ein Flop wie Vista wird
<k1l_> ,ot? MRMR 
<ch4r0s> flop
<shetlandpony> MRMR: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<zsh4310> Wie schnell ihr immer seid.
<MRMR> zsh4310 hast recht 
<jokrebel> MRMR: Wie schon eben erwähnt. Plaudereien bitte neban. Danke!
<jokrebel> *nebenan
<spY|da> gibts eigentlich nen update von 11.10 beta auf 11.10 final? 
<spY|da> oder kommt das per paketmanagment einfach durch neue pakete 
<zsh4310> Man kann die Beta immer aktualisieren.
<jokrebel> ,oneiric? spY|da
<shetlandpony> spY|da: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<King_S> kurze frage: wo im homeverzeichnis werden die standard session vom login manager gespeichert?
<spY|da> kommt auf den loginmanager an 
<King_S> lxdm
<RedNifre> Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen Ubuntu ständig updaten und eine neue Version auf eine leere Festplatte zu installieren?
<RedNifre> Vielleicht in der Theorie nicht, in der Praxis schon? :)
<jokrebel> RedNifre: wie meinen?
<zsh4310> An sich gibts keinen Unterschied.
<zsh4310> Die Software ist die gleiche.
<King_S> habe heute mit alter /home lubuntu installiert, nur lxdm will beim autologin eine nicht vorhandene gnome-2d session starten :/
<spY|da> King_S, ich glaube in $HOME/.profile 
<rumpe1> King_S, userspezifisch hab ich meine settings für gdm wohl in /var/cache/gdm/$USER/dmrc
<King_S> spY|da: ich schau mal nach ^^
<fail2ban_tzdata> hi, ich hab ein problem, fail2ban arbeitet nicht, ein einmaliges dpkg-reconfigure tzdata, dann tut es. Aber wie kann man das dauernd saven?
<King_S> spY|da: in der .profile sind nur die LANG variablen drin
<King_S> rumpe1: analog schau ich dann mal bei lxdm rein...wobei das ja der mountpoint / ist und der neu ist..
<King_S> rumpe1: also nen lxdm verzeichnis gibt es da nicht ^^ es muss auf jedenfall irgendwo in /home/<benutzer> liegen..
<matthias_> hi. kennt jemand ein recovery tool für ext3/ext4 festplatten? GUI ist nicht unbedingt nötig, aber es wäre nicht schlecht wenn es intuitiv wäre ;)
<jokrebel> matthias_: Ich vermute das Dich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/datenrettung in die richtige Richtung führt.
<dreamon> Wo kann ich die Anzahl der Kerne begrenzen?
<k1l_> afaik gibts da nichts "klick-zack daten wieder da". 
<k1l_> dreamon: für was?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> hat einer eine idee, wie man tzdata dazubringt, alles zu changen? nach jedem neustart ist es futsch, und fail2ban kann die log nicht auswerten, ubuntu 11.04
<dreamon> k1l_, Grub zeigt mir 15Kerne an.. da verliert man beim STarten den überblick
<k1l_> dreamon: du meinst kernel?
<dreamon> k1l_, Korrekt
<k1l_> ,kernel? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ich hab schon /usr/share/zoneinfo/meinezone kopiert nach /etc/localtime  nützt auch nix...!
<dreamon> k1l_, Ja schon.. deinstallieren.. Aber kann man es nicht auf eine Menge begrenzen so das er automatisch runterwirft..
<matthias_> jokrebel: danke, gibt einige nützliche tools, die ich mal ausprobieren werde :)
<ring1> matthias_, dd_rescue und photorec hat hier bisher immer einen guten dienst getan. verzeichnisstruktur und dateinamen sind dann allerdings weg.
<King_S> habe es wohl, es war die ~/.dmrc
<jokrebel> matthias_: Gerne - und viel Erfolg!
<k1l_> dreamon: wäre mir nicht bekannt. grub2 übrigens sortiert die alten kernel automatisch in einen unterordner
<matthias_> ring1: dateinnamen sind nicht so wichtig, bin schon froh wenn ich die daten wiederherrstellen kann
<dreamon> k1l_, Auf dem Rechner ist 10.04 drauf ;)
<ring1> matthias_, na dann, viel glück :)
<k1l_> dreamon: auch der kann grub2
<matthias_> ring1: danke :)
<dreamon> k1l_, Aber er hats nicht in den Untereintrag gelegt. Muß wohl doch ein unterschied sein?
<matthias_> jokrebel: danke :)
<k1l_> dreamon: für den sonderfall, dass man 15 kernel haben will musst du dir dann wohl ein grub script anpassen oder bei natty klauen.
<dreamon> k1l_, Es gibt aber ein Programm wo man es einstellen kann.. glaube ubuntu tweak oder so.. der killt dann also was älter ist als X Kernels
<fail2ban_tzdata_> dpkg -L | grep linux    dann haut man die alten einfach mir   dpkg -r  pakete raus
<fail2ban_tzdata_> grub passt sich an
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ubuntu 11.04 macht es
<fail2ban_tzdata_> automatisch
<k1l_> dreamon: so viele kernel updates gibts nun auch nicht. und eben hiess es noch du brauchst alle 15 und willst keinen löschen
<fail2ban_tzdata_> dafür kann es die timezone nicht setzen, schrott dring, fail2ban funtz ned
<dreamon> k1l_, Nene.. ich meinte es sind ca 15 drin.. will nur ein paar haben.. vielleicht die letzten 2 oder so
<k1l_> fail2ban_tzdata_: welches ubuntu? (warscheinlich vserver?) welche fehlermeldung?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ich hab es in vern VBOX ja, aber auch auf nem richtigen R520 Server, genau das gleich bild, keine Fehlermeldung, es erkennt einfach die auth.log nicht vom date her
<fail2ban_tzdata_> vermutlich läuft fail2ban im glauben an die falsche uhrzeit
<k1l_> fail2ban_tzdata_: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata   probiert?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ja das nützt genau so lange der rechner läuft, reboot ist es futsch die einstellung
<fail2ban_tzdata_> cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/meinezoneda.. /etc/localtime hat auch nix gebracht
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ein richtiger scheiss fehler in ubuntu 11.04
<jokrebel> gn8
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ich komm später wieder cy
<Hulk> kennt jemand ein Programm mit dem ich meine webcam zum laufen kriege?
<ring1> Hulk, was genau ist denn das problem?
<Hulk> ich schließe die cam an und nichts passiert...
<Hulk> es handelt sich um eine Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000
<guntbert> Hulk: check, was lsusb hergibt, und was (während du sie ansteckst) in /var/log/syslog landet
<ring1> Hulk, laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Peripherie#Logitech wird deine webcam out-of-the-box unterstützt
<Hulk> ja, sie wird erkannt
<Fuchs> dann suchst Du ggf. ein Programm wie cheese
<Hulk> und wie hilft mir das was über die cam in der syslog drinsteht weiter?
<Hulk> mom
<Hulk> funktioniert mit cheese! Danke!!!!
<ring1> Hulk, in syslog oder messages kannst du erkennen, ob es fehler beim anschließen deiner hardware gibt
<ring1> Hulk, aber scheint ja alles in butter zu sein :)
<Hulk> Das solche Programme immer so komische Namen haben müssen...
<ring1> Hulk, eine suche nach "webcam" auf ubuntuusers.de hätte dich auch ruckzuck ans ziel gebracht
<Hulk> ich bin da leider beim überfliegen nicht auf cheese gestoßen
<fail2ban_tzdata_> also ist schon lustig, warum ich jail.conf editiere ;) es reagiert so nach 8 anmeldungen ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> fail anmeldungen
<fail2ban_tzdata_> naja
<fail2ban_tzdata_> naja dann lassen wir das so stehen. Es tut solala ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> aber vielleicht hat es was, was euch freude macht ;)  http://linuxwiki.de/media2mp3
<fail2ban_tzdata_> wandelt alles, egal .ogg .flv .mp4 etc.. nach mp3 ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> und trägt noch ein id3tag titel ein ;)
<Fuchs> fail2ban_tzdata_: Werbung gerne woanders
<Fuchs> das ist ein Supportkanal
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Fuchs: take it easy ist nur ein wiki und nur ein kleiner noname script
<Fuchs> fail2ban_tzdata_: wenn das jeder machen wuerde, wuerde hier der Support untergehen. Wenn Du es bewerben willst, dann bitte woanders. Besten Dank. 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Fuchs: ich wüsste nur gerne warum fail2ban so lakt
<Fuchs> fail2ban_tzdata_: ohne irgendwelche Logs oder Fehlermeldungen: schwer zu sagen
<fail2ban_tzdata_> in debian gleich grundinstall mit openssh-server, wenn ich da 3 max faillogin definiere, dann hält sich das system dran
<fail2ban_tzdata_> kopfkratz
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Fuchs: ich werde es noch versuchen besser zu untersuchen die tage
<Fuchs> gute Idee. Wenn Du Meldungen aus Logfiles hast, umso besser
<Fuchs> ohne ist es fast unmoeglich zu helfen
<fail2ban_tzdata_> als ob fail2ban etwas langsam die auth.log auswertet oder s..
<fail2ban_tzdata_> so
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/689540/
<Fuchs> setz das Loglevel hoch und schau, ob Du aus dem Log schlau wirst
<Fuchs> /var/log/fail2ban.log for Fail2ban v0.8.4-SVN  << das
<Fuchs> mit tail -f solltest Du das live mitschneiden koennen bei Deinen Versuchen
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ich hab mal debian webmail geschrieben und da auf tail -f um die spam und virus attacken zu verfolgen ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> angegeben ;) klar
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ich frag mich ob ich ein ubuntu webmail schreibe, das iso charset ist ja anderst, und ein dienst muss man mehr enablen in den configs
<fail2ban_tzdata_> hmmm..
<fail2ban_tzdata_> oder ob man an soviel intution der user glaubt ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> s/intution/initution
<Haasee> Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem man mit hilfe der grafischen Oberfläche eine gesicherte Verbindung übers Internet zum heimischen Rechner herstellen kann? 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Haasee: datenübertragung, installiere openssh-server und nimm entfernt auf windows winscp
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Haasee: oder du willst ein vpn bauen (virtualprivat network)  Server?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Haasee: wenn du openssh-server installiert hast zuhause, und laptop hat auch ubuntu kannst im nautlius eine ssh Datenverbindung anlegen. Die bleibt und klickbar, für datenaustausch ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> nautilus
<Haasee> ja, letzteres habe ich mir als Bastelprojekt vorgestellt ohne genau zu wissen wie ich es realisieren soll. Also Daten via Internet auf den heimischen PC oder NSLU2 hinte dem heimischen Router schicken usw.
<Haasee> Auf den Stick am Route komme ich schon via NAutilus und Dyndns. Aber eine solche Verbindung ist doch nicht gesichert, oder?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Haasee:  dann musst zuerst eine domain haben, resp. fest IP Adresse, oder fummelst was mit dyndns.com  damit es gratis ist, damit immer weisst wie deine ip ist zuhause
<fail2ban_tzdata_> dann musst in deinem router 22 portforwarden (oder NAT) nach diesen Server
<sdx23> Haasee: Nautilus sagt erstmal ehr wenig über das genutzte Protokoll.
<fail2ban_tzdata_> dann geht es locker, nur noch openssh-server installen
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Haasee:  wenn du dein server hinter nem router vom provider hast, dann bitte ich dich ins query zu kommen
<Haasee> meinst du FTP? Das funktioniert. Der Stick steckt in der fritzbox. Den NSLU2 muß ich mir noch anschaffen. Habe aber bisher nur eine vage Vorstellung davon, wie das funktioniert
<fail2ban_tzdata_> FTP ist out
<fail2ban_tzdata_> tot
<fail2ban_tzdata_> nicht verschlüsselt
<fail2ban_tzdata_> es genügt dass du apt-get install openssh-server machst auf dem Rechner zuhause, dann kann der schon alles
<fail2ban_tzdata_> das genügt
<fail2ban_tzdata_> jetzt geht es an die Router Kiste vom provider
<fail2ban_tzdata_> log dich ein, das www ding da
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ach nee, das ist mir too mutch today ;)
<sdx23> (abgesehen davon, dass das so dann ehr unzureichend abgesichert ist)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> wiso, willst key übertragung machen?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> sdx23: ?
<Haasee> ich schau mir mal openssh-server an... Danke erst einmal.... Den eigentlichen Rechner freizugeben habe ich mich bisher nicht getraut....
<k1l> richtig, standardkonfig im offenen netz ist nicht sher clever. zudem besitzt drr gute das geraet noch gar nicht
<fail2ban_tzdata_> geht ja nur um ein port 22 das du in den router eintragen musst
<Haasee> was ich gelesen habe war immer mit herumfummelei mit Schlüsseln und so.. davor scheue ich mich ein wenig weil ich null Ahnung habe
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Haasee:  Router:     fixe ip vergabe an deine Kiste über Netzwerkkarte MAC Adresse angeben. Dann fix portforward 22 an diese IP
<sdx23> zum Absichern sollte man dann mindestens: root ssh verbieten. allen usern ssh verbieten, die's nicht brauchen. den usern, die's nur zum Dateien übertragen brauchen scponly geben.
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Haasee: Router: kann dein Router den dyndns.com service bedienen? geh auf die Homepage , beantrage ein Host free.   haasee.dyndns.org z.b ,   und trägst das in ein Router ein.
<sdx23> alternativ gäb's noch webdav.
<fail2ban_tzdata_> kommt an wie gut der Router ist ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> mir wurde das mit den router zu blööde ;)
<Haasee> hatte ich doch geschrieben: Das funktioniert. Es ging mir um die Verschlüsselung der Übertragung
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ich mach das direkt in der linux kiste ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> achso..  dann nur openssh-server installen  ,  die Clienten  winscp für win,  oder mit nautilus oder gftp kann es auch ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Haasee: wähl einfach ein gutes user passwort für Haasee  ;))
<fail2ban_tzdata_> lange spezial zeichen ;)
<Haasee> Die überlegung war auch, nicht ständig einen großen PC laufen zu haben. Ein Kollege erzählte mir, dass ma sowas auch mit einem NSLU2 machen könne
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Haasee:  und install noch apt-get install fail2ban  ok ;))
<fail2ban_tzdata_> da hab ich keine Ahnung, weil ich kisten miete ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ich will ja etwas upload, und nicht das heimische scheiss netz ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Haasee: wenn du openssh-server installt hast, kannst auch putty von win nehmen,    haasee@haasee.dyndns.org anmelden,  Translation auf UTF-8  hast ne shell vom PC zuhause ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> putty googelst ;)
<Haasee> genau..... oder später mal mit einer heimische Webcam schauen wie das wetter zuhause ist....
<fail2ban_tzdata_> FTP ist tot, out, never use!
<C_A_M> oder ne qnap nas 
<Haasee> ok... es gibt viel zu lesen... Danke erst einmal.
<C_A_M> oder synology auch nicht schlecht
<Haasee> FTP bot der Router (Fritzbox 3270) an
<fail2ban_tzdata_> das ist unverschlüsselt, kann jeder die daten lesen
<fail2ban_tzdata_> darum fummeln wir mit linux  :)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689540/
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Haasee: guck das paste , dann machst 5900 port an deine kiste und kannst von aussen auf dein screen ;) wobei ich das nicht so schlau finde ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> aber nur um zu veranschaulichen, warum ftp nicht so gut ist ;)
<schweegi> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich VSync aktiviere?
<Haasee> DAs paste sagt mir nicht unbedingt was. HAbe bisher versucht mit "shrew" auf die Box zuzugreifen. AVM stellt aber zum Verschlüsseln nur ein Windows-Werkzeug zur Verfügung. Das soll zwar auch gehen aber ich habs nicht ans Laufen bekommen
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Haasee: haste 22 portforwarded oder per NAT an deine interne Kiste geleitet? 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> dann  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fail2ban_tzdata_> dann kennst die IP von zuhause?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> dann winscp in win   oder nautilus  und die verbindung tut
<fail2ban_tzdata_> verschlüsselt man
<fail2ban_tzdata_> so simpel ist das
<T2k3> .o0(dyndns ??)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> frag Haasee  , nicht mich, ich mach das nicht mehr in den routern
<Haasee> ok. Werde mir das morgen ma anschauen.... Hauptsach ich muß nicht irgendwelche Dateien editieren wo ich nicht weis was ich da eigentlich mache. Auf die Idee, das ohne die Box zu machen bin ich bisher überhaupt noch nicht gekommen..
<fail2ban_tzdata_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689540/
<fail2ban_tzdata_> sorry
<fail2ban_tzdata_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689588/
<T2k3> fail2ban_tzdata_: ich hab hier nen Atom mit Debian als Router, mich juckt das net aber hörte sich an als würde Haasee das brauchen 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> das ist der weg wie ich die router nicht konfigen muss für die aufgabe ;)
<schweegi> läuft XFCE standardmäßig auf Compiz-Basis?
<T2k3> nope außer du richtest es ein 
<T2k3> die haben da nen eigenen WM
<schweegi> achso.. denn bei Compiz wüsste ich nun wie ich VSync aktiviere
<fail2ban_tzdata_> T2k3: das wäre das richtige, aber Haasee  ist beginner 
<T2k3> fail2ban_tzdata_: naja dyndns kann jeder router oder was meinst du? ^ ^
<fail2ban_tzdata_> mein router hat es nicht updatet, weil zulange die gleiche ip
<fail2ban_tzdata_> losing account ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> so ich mach cron.weekly nen change für eine minute ;) etc.. die fummelei kannst nur in linux machen ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> sowas
<Haasee> T2k3: Das hatte ich vor. Auf den  NSLU2 sollte Debian drauf... und daran sollte die externe Platte laufen, auf die ich von außen zugreifen möchte...
<Haasee> Aber das ist noch Zukunftsmusik..
<T2k3> hmm kay, Linux wurde auch net an einem Tag geschrieben 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> jo sag ich auch
<T2k3> fail2ban_tzdata_: ja kenn ich, hatte mal was wo ich nen Router alle X Stunden mal per cron neustarten musste weil Hardware im Arsch und neue zu teuer 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> T2k3:  media2mp3 ist lustig im linuxwiki.de   tipp ;)
<T2k3> sieht nett aus, hab hier für sowas meist aber tragtor in verwendung 
<T2k3> wie kommste da jetzt drauf? 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> meine fummelei, tragtor? url?
<T2k3> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tragtor
<T2k3> KlickiBunti ^^
<schweegi> T2k3: Kann man Compiz gefahrlos in xfce integrieren? Wenn ich dort das Compositing und so ohne Stabilitätsverlust einstellen kann ist das super..
<fail2ban_tzdata_> macht das id3TAG-Titel aus dem Dateinamen? so Stapelanwendung?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> hehe verwenden die gleich tools wie ich ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> es gibt noch winff
<fail2ban_tzdata_> also da ist media2mp3  doch überlegen
<T2k3> schweegi: sollte kein Problem machen, wobei ich net weiß ob du da noch nachfummeln musst damit das auch beim starten anläuft stat xfce-wm
<fail2ban_tzdata_> echt ;)
<schweegi> T2k3: alles klar ich probier das mal aus, Danke ;) 
 * fail2ban_tzdata_ geht qualmen balkonien ;)
<T2k3> fail2ban_tzdata_: jetzt wo dus sagst ... wobei tragtor kann auch mehrere verarbeiten, ist halt nur nicht so doll um scripte zu bauen 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> T2k3: mit dem medi2mp3 kann man auch gut andere bauen;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> movie2dvd  guck mal im linuxwiki.de
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ne der titel eintrag ist mir wichtig, weil ich viel youtube für tochter saug, und nur mp3 brauch dann
<fail2ban_tzdata_> und dann soll das automatisch abgehen ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ich rauche mal eine
<fail2ban_tzdata_> oder den movie2ipod gibt es auch ;)  dann wandle ich einfach die video auf ipod videoformat ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> unter handy hab ich auch noch was da in dem wiki da
<fail2ban_tzdata_> T2k3:  den script kannst jetzt echt missbrauchen mit deinen codec zeilen ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> _geschenkt_
<ring1> ,ot? fail2ban_tzdata_ 
<shetlandpony> fail2ban_tzdata_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<T2k3> geht das wieder los ... @fail2ban_tzdata_ thx für die Tipps
<fail2ban_tzdata_> T2k3: ist ja soviel los hier :)
<SuperTux88> #FAIL :)
<T2k3> fail2ban_tzdata_: ich bins leid mich mit der ot/no-ot Volsfront zu kloppen
<fail2ban_tzdata_> :P
<T2k3> wollen wir wetten wie lange es braucht bis einer gekickt wird? ^^
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ich darf nicht sagen, was das bewirkt, so nach Freud Theorie ;)
<T2k3> Freud ist überbewertet :D
<SuperTux88> OMG, OT :D
<ring1> wo ist das problem, hier einfach nur support fragen zu stellen?
<SuperTux88> wo ist das problem hier nachts um halb 2 wenn nix los ist einfach mal ein bisschen smalltalk zu machen?
<ring1> es gibt regeln, an die man sich hält. ganz einfach
<T2k3> ring1: anders rum, warum hopsen so Leute wie du oder bekks immer hervor wenn man mal 2-3 Zeilen über was anderes als Fragen verliert? 
<ring1> es gibt regeln, an die man sich hält. ganz einfach
<alamar> SuperTux88: das ist wie mit einer roten ampel, auch wenn keine sau da ist darf man nicht drüber fahren und was draußen die stvo ist, ist hier das channelregelwerk ;)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> also dieser wiederholte Satz erinner mit jetzt echt an die Sinetologen Taktik ;)
<soxor> Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich Software nur für bestimmte Benutzer installieren kann so das auch nur diese darauf zugreifen können 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> T2k3: das wiederholte gleiche aufsagen giltet doch als flushen nicht?
<C_A_M> ich hänge in so einigen support kanälen herum und so streng wie hier ist es in keinem was das allgemeine plaudern angeht
<T2k3> naja bei ner Ampel macht das Sinn, von IRC-toten hab ich aber noch nix gehört ^^
<SuperTux88> :)
<C_A_M>  roten ampel überfahre ich grundsätzlich nachts
<SuperTux88> also wenn keiner kommt fahr ich bei der roten ampel auch immer drueber, macht ja kein sinn zu bremsen, 2 sek stehen und dann wieder loszufahren
<C_A_M> zwar nicht mit 200 sachen aber....
<fail2ban_tzdata_> und die Oma kann ja springen ;)
<T2k3> fail2ban_tzdata_: glaube schon, wobei ich da kein Beleg finde gerade
<C_A_M> hehehe
<soxor> Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich Software nur für bestimmte Benutzer installieren kann, so das auch nur diese darauf zugreifen können geht das nur unter /usr/local ???
<T2k3> soxor: naja musst die rechte entsprechend setzen, wobei ich glaube über apt ist das nicht drin 
<laffert> Hab gehört, hier gibts ne interessante OT-Diskussion?
<SuperTux88> ueber apt-get installieren und dann die rechte aendern
<T2k3> oder halt in deren Home-Ordner unter bringen 
<soxor> sind die Programme dann auch nicht mehr sichbar in der GUI ??? 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> soxor: dafür kreierst ne gruppe evtuelle?  addgroup soxor
<laffert> Sind Sie dir Wurst?
<laffert> *die
<SuperTux88> du meinst im menu?
<soxor> Ja das meine ich 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> soxor:  adduser dieserUserdarf  soxor      user an die gruppe soxor beifügen
<soxor> Ok super werde mir das mal anschauen Danke :-)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> soxor:    chmod 754 /usr/wo du das programm hinstust scheiss egal, aber local/bin ist ok
<T2k3> das ist net soooo einfach, da musste die Menus entsprechend anpassen, weil ubuntu beim installieren da über python-scripts das alles anpasst 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> chown root.soxor  /usr/local/bin/deinprogramm
<fail2ban_tzdata_> sollte tun soxor  ;)
<Lasall> soxor: schaue dazu auch mal auf askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28619/how-do-i-install-an-application-by-deb-file-for-a-single-user-only
<shetlandpony> Lasall's url: http://tinyurl.com/6fo3rez | installation - How do I install an application by DEB file for a single user only? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<laffert> Boar, ihr habt hier ja ne ganze Menge Leute gebannt, sehe ich gerade
<C_A_M> wie, wo sieht man das ?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ihr, i do not that:)
<laffert> evtl /ban bei dir
<C_A_M> jo, nette liste muss ich mir mal merken den befehl
<laffert> Wenn du Hansi heißt, hast du verkackt.
<laffert> hansi!*@* b
<laffert> Ich troll mich mal ins Bett
<laffert> trololololol
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-15
<brummel444> hi, ich hatte gerade probleme mit dem paket libc6-dev, hab es dann (ging nur mitsamt abhängigkeiten) deinstalliert. jetzt würde ich es gerne neu installieren aber ich erhalte folgende meldung von apt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402612/ (ubuntu 10.04)
<brummel444> hat jemand nen ratschlag was ich tun kann?
<Lasall> brummel444: sind fremdquellen aktiv?
<brummel444> mom ich schalte die mal aus, warum meinste?
<Lasall> weil du probleme mit deinen abhaengigkeiten hast
<brummel444> also jetzt sind nur die originalen in der sources list gleicher fehler
<Lasall> hm, welches system? du hast lucid? es soll eine version aus natty installiert werden.
<brummel444> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS"
<Lasall> zeige einfach mal die Quellen: grep '^[[:space:]]*[^#[:space:]]' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list bzw. apt-cache policy, wenn du nicht kopieren kannst
<brummel444> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402617/
<Lasall> mache mal: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<brummel444> ich hab vor ein paar tagen mal die 11.04 quellen drin gehabt, weil ich neuere pakete gebraucht habe.. aber seitdem wieder die alten.  mit dem befehl will er diverse pakete entfernen linux-headers usw.. 
<brummel444> hab die jetzt mal autoremoved, aber kann libc6-dev immer noch nicht installieren, gleiche meldung
<Lasall> apt-get -f install hast du laufen lassen?
<brummel444> jo
<brummel444> was bedeutet denn: libc6-dev: Hängt ab: libc6 (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8) aber 2.13-0ubuntu13 soll installiert werden
<Lasall> ehrlich gesagt hast du da nicht geschickt gehandelt. und -f install hat wirklich keine fehler ergeben?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> in debian kann man moderne qullen einbauen, in ubuntu sollte man das unterlassen
<Lasall> das bedeutet, dass das eine installiert ist/sein soll (und zwar fuer andere schon installierte pakete), aber dein jetziges paket eine andere (niedrigere) version will
<fail2ban_tzdata_> dpkg --configure -a    gibt das repariert?
<soxor> brummel444 hast du schon mal apt-cache depends probiert ??
<brummel444> von dem libc paket?
<soxor> ja 
<brummel444> sieht man die abhängigkeiten
<brummel444> ich geh die mal durch, gute idee
<brummel444> fail2ban: passiert nichts.. 
<Lasall> dann haette auch schon -f install gemeckert
<fail2ban_tzdata_> apt-get install libc6-dev -f
<fail2ban_tzdata_> aber was hart ist und danger, ich übernimm keine verantwortung
<brummel444> gleiche meldung.. 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> aber man hängt auch nicht fremquellen aus andern versionen in ein ubuntu, tut man nur in debian  :)
<Lasall> brummel444: hast du ein backup?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ist und danger:  apt-get install libc6-dev --force-yes
<brummel444> jo hab ein backup.. aber noch nie wiederhergestellt^^
<fail2ban_tzdata_> oder man schreibt es nach dem install die optionen, versuch es wie du willst, ich übernimm keine verantwortung ,)
<brummel444> auch gleiche meldung wie am anfagn: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402612/
<brummel444> hab ich eine umögliche situation hergestellt? häng da was gegenseitig voneinander ab?
<Lasall> :)
<Lasall> ja
<brummel444> wollte eigentlich nur nen neuen druckertreiber installieren.. ^^verdammt.. die nacht wird lang
<brummel444> ich mache täglich ne rsync sicherung, wenn ich das wiederherstellen möchte, reicht es dann einfach alles zurück zu synchen?
<Lasall> meistens ja
<brummel444> kann man eigentlich einfach ein paket entfernen ohne dessen abhängigkeiten zu entfernen?
<Lasall> ja
<Lasall> mit dpkg
<Lasall> das kannst du ja mal probieren (wuerde ich an deiner stelle so machen)
<Lasall> das kostet dann allerdings auch zeit
<brummel444> das verträgt sich auch mit apt-get ?
<Lasall> ja
<Lasall> dpkg liegt dem zugrunde
<Lasall> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<fail2ban_tzdata_> brummel444: hast doch ne sicherung, also mach mal --force-yes
<brummel444> du meinst  apt-get install libc6-dev --force-yes ? hab ich probiert.. keine änderung
<fail2ban_tzdata_> weiss einer warum die prism54 blacklistet ist?
<brummel444> mal so nebenbei gefragt, wenn ich in der shell history zurückgehen möchte, aber die anfangsbuchstaben weiss, gibts da nicht so ein tool mit dem man dann nur die commands anspringt die mit diesen buchstaben beginnen?
<Lasall> grepe doch durch die history. ansonsten strg+r. die history liegt evtl unter .bash_history
<vectory> !f
<vectory> startet den letzten gestarteten befehl, der mit f beginnt
<vectory> echo !f wenn man wissen will welcher das war
<brummel444> cool, danke beides gut^^.. greppen war so umständlich
<vectory> oder halt strg+r :D
<brummel444> jo mein ich.. !f und strg+r, hab beides nicht gekannt.. und nochmal strg+r kann man weiter gehen.. cool
<vectory> ai, wusst ich auch noch nicht
<soxor> gute n8 wünsche euch allen schöne Träume
<brummel444> nacht
<RAMZi> bekomm ich treiber probleme unter ubuntu mit billig drahlos keyboards/mouse aus dem discounter ?
<RAMZi> +t
<Peter_Bilt> ich habe ein problem heute
<Peter_Bilt> grub-gfxpayload-lists hängt ab von grub-pc (>= 1.99~20101210-1ubuntu2); aber:
<Peter_Bilt>   Paket grub-pc ist noch nicht konfiguriert.
<Peter_Bilt> das kam bei sudo dpkg --install grub-gfxpayload-lists_0.4_amd64.deb raus
<skynix> moin @ all
<bullgard4> skynix: Guten Morgen!
<Peter_Bilt> guten abend
<joschi> RAMZi: i. d. R. nicht.
<joschi> Peter_Bilt: welche ubuntu-version (Ausgabe von `lsb_release -a` in einem pastebin posten; siehe channel topic)? welche grub-version (`dpkg -l grub-pc`)? und woher hast du das DEB-Paket?
<Peter_Bilt> joschi: problem ist gelöst
<Peter_Bilt> grub geht mir langsam auf die nerven
<Peter_Bilt> bugs bugs nur bugs!
<Peter_Bilt> den schrottigen natty grub musste ich auch schon gegenüber oneric ersetzen
<Peter_Bilt> versuche mal natty auf einem md raid1 zu installieren -> fail
<LetoThe2nd> Peter_Bilt: gehst du zum sinnlosen ranten bitte irgendwo anders hin? und wenns um 11.10 geht - #ubuntu+1 oder +ubuntu-de-+1, hat schon seinen grund warum das noch  _nicht_ released ist. danke.
<Peter_Bilt> ranten?
<Peter_Bilt> ist das wort eine neuschöpfung von dir?
<LetoThe2nd> Peter_Bilt: ranten: sich den frust über irgendwas von der seele quatschen, obwohls keiner hören will.
<Peter_Bilt> ich bin nicht frustriert, ich teile nur meine erfahrungen mit. kritik ist ja objektiv
<Peter_Bilt> LetoThe2nd: also wenn du mir etwas sagen willst, dann bitte deutsch!
<LetoThe2nd> Peter_Bilt: objektiv nützlich wäre, deine erfahrungen in sinnhaften bugreports den entwicklern zu geben, anstatt hier sachen wie "09:16 < Peter_Bilt> bugs bugs nur bugs!" loszulassen.
<Peter_Bilt> LetoThe2nd: es ging um die fehler von grub, und dass die fehler im upstream noch immer nicht erhältlich sind
<Peter_Bilt> deshalb schrieb ich ja dass ich eine grub version von oneric installieren musste, ein normaler user wäre damit sicherlich überfordert
<LetoThe2nd> "es geht darum, dass die fehler im upstream immer noch nicht erhältlich sind" ach so. ich dachte immer, der sinn wäre über den upstream möglichst keine fehler zu kriegen. kann mich aber auch täuschen.
<Peter_Bilt> fehlerfreie version
<LetoThe2nd> Peter_Bilt: stimmt, die hätten wir gerne alle. also, wäre doch eine wundervolle gelegenheit, dich in ubuntu einzubringen, nicht wahr?
<sash_> Man umgeht ne Menge Grub-Frickelei, wenn man a) Grub1 nutzt oder b) eine eigene Boot-Partition verwendet. Ich hatte noch nie das Verlangen, Grub in nem Raid oder einem LVM zu installieren.
<jokrebel> `morgähn
<Peter_Bilt> eine eigene grub partition auf einem raid system benötigt eine gespiegelte boot partition
<Peter_Bilt> somit sind wir wieder gleich weit
<Peter_Bilt> LetoThe2nd: war das eine rhetorische frage?
<sash_> Peter_Bilt: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/mailing-list/2003-07/1270.html <- Sieht jetzt aber auch alles nicht so turbokompliziert aus.
<LetoThe2nd> Peter_Bilt: nimms, wie du magst. fakt ist, wenn du dich hier auslässt, dann stehen zwar alle sache die dich stören im backlog, aber es nützt niemandem. also: hilf es zu verbessern - oder nicht, aber dann beklag dich auch nicht. so ist das mit open source.
<RAMZi> mein asus eee pc hat unter windows eine extra anwendung um dne cpu zu drosseln um strom zu sparen, welche möglichkeiten hätte ich denn unter ubuntu ?
<sash_> Wenn ich jetzt Zeit hätte, würd ich das tatsächlich versuchen, Natty auf nem Raid1 in der Virtualbox zu installieren. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass das funktionieren würde.
<Peter_Bilt> mich stört prinzipiell nur dass essentielle bugfixes nicht eingespielt werden
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung guckst du
<jokrebel> RAMZi: Genau das und vielleicht https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement
<sash_> Peter_Bilt: Es gibt noch ne Menge andere Distributionen, die das anders halten als Ubuntu.
<sash_> Feel free.
<RAMZi> danke
<lumbas1> Hallo zusammen,ich habe gestern Ubuntu10.04 aufgesetzt und  eingerichtet. Er wurde in den Ruhezustand gesetzt und heute morgen wieder hochgefahren (fehlerhaft,also Neustart). Seitdem existiert meine Netzwerkverbindung eth0 nicht mehr. Wie behebe ich das?
 * LetoThe2nd erklärt die grub-geschichte für sich selbst als beendet. standpunkt ist klar.
<Peter_Bilt> faszinierend
<jokrebel> lumbas1: Indem Du nochmal "richtig" neustartest. Oder von Hand die Netzwerkverbindung deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren klappt auch manchmal.
<Peter_Bilt> sash mit EFI wird vieles einfacher
<sash_> Peter_Bilt: Naja, wir werden sehen. Btw: Fürs grundsätzliche Diskutieren bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Wir wollen den Channel hier ausschließlich für Support nutzen. Danke.
<Peter_Bilt> ja herr göring
<LetoThe2nd> oO( godwins law++ )
<sash_> Da hat der Troll das Schafsfell ja doch noch abgelegt.
<Peter_Bilt> gottseidank bin ich kein deutscher
<jokrebel> Peter_Bilt: Bitte keine weiteren Flameversuche. Danke
<lumbas1> jokrebel: Kaltstart wurde schon durchgeführt, ohne Erfolg. Wie deaktiviere ich die Netzwerkverbindung manuell? Das Netzwerk-Icon in der Leiste ist nicht da?
<jokrebel> lumbas1: Wenn das Symbol fehlt muss Du vielleicht das Benachrichtigungs-Dingens wieder zu Panel hinzufügen
<jokrebel> lumbas1: Ansonsten (ungeprüft!) vielleicht das hier? http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/44049/keine-netzwerkverbindung-nach-standby.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3mjz6g7 | Keine Netzwerkverbindung nach Standby - LAN - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<RedNifre> Guten Morgen!
<RedNifre> Im Launcher geht mir so langsam der Platz aus, wie verschiebe ich den an die untere Bildschirmkante? (Sollte auch meine Mauswege verkürzen)
<jokrebel> lumbas1: Wobe das schon alt ist ..
<bullgard4> lumbas1: Was gibt der Befehl '~$ route' aus?
<lumbas1> jokrebel, danke habs geschafft, manuelles aktivieren der Verbindung war die Lösung
<jokrebel> lumbas1: gern geschehn.
<jokrebel> btw - wo ist eigentlich _mein_ Netzwerksymbol hin? Benachrichtigungsfeld ist da, aber leer…
<jokrebel> re
<holgersson> Guten Morgen :)
<holgersson> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich auf der live-cd von ubuntu vom fallback-Interface zu Unity komme?
<k1l> mit der cd glaube ich gar nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: wenn auf der live-cd kein passender, 3d-fähiger treiber für dein system ist - gar nicht.
<holgersson> wieso nicht? oO
<bullgard4> holgersson: Es gibt verschiedene Ubuntu-Live-CDs. Du solltest sagen, welche Version Du verwendest.
<LetoThe2nd> weil. siehe antwort.
<holgersson> ah, sry, das Versionsproblem^^ 
<k1l> die cd ist darauf ausgelegt beinah überall zu laufen. da wird auf 3d"spielerei" verzichtet, die besondere treiber benötigt. du könntest ubuntu persistent auf einen usb-stick installieren. dort könntest du dann die einstellungen und treiber speichern
<holgersson> total ungewohnt, wenn man rolling-release nutzt. Es ist irgendeine Version mit Unity, ich glaub 10.10
<holgersson> ich wollte mir unity bloß überhaupt mal anschauen & dachte ich könnte es von dieser Live-CD aus tun
<holgersson> Grafiktreiber sind installiert, den X-Server hab ich brutal neugestartet (alt-print-del)
<LetoThe2nd> dann wärs definitiv an der zeit für mehr details ausser "irgendeine version, treiber sind installiert", wenn man da was supporten soll.
 * LetoThe2nd braucht die livecd nicht so oft, aber glaubt sich zu erinnern dass die brav in unity geht.
<holgersson> LetoThe2nd: da ich lang  kein ubuntu mehr benutzt habe, wäre es nett, wenn Ihr mir Infos geben könntet, wo ich die Version etc. herbekomme :)
<holgersson> ansonsten suche ich hier in den menüs weiter^
<holgersson> ^^
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: naja, wie wärs mit... lsb_release -a in nem pastebin, so für den anfang?
<holgersson> oh, das ist bei ubuntu dabei?
<holgersson> moment
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: zur hilfe kannst du auch pastebinit benutzen. das musst du aber installieren, dann geht lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<holgersson> ich merke gerade, dass meine Erinngerung schlechter ist als angemessen :|
<holgersson> ah, es ist 11.04
<holgersson> mit dem Satz "No LSB modules are available"
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: magst du uns trotzdem bitte das paste zeigen?
<holgersson> wenn der Browser irgendwann gestartet ist, ja ;)
<holgersson> http://paste.xinu.at/xBz6/
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: du kannst dir auch mit "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" das tool holen. könnte sein dass du das noch ein paarmal brauchst.
<holgersson> der Firefox bleibt jetzt einfach offen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: magst du mal lsmod und lspci nachlegen?
<holgersson>  hm
<holgersson> ah
<holgersson> Problem erkannt..nouveau läuft noch 
<holgersson> http://paste.xinu.at/mc0qY/
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: na denn.
<holgersson> gibt's auf der Live-CD die Möglichkeit in ein TTY zu wechseln & den X-Server abzuschalten?
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: genauso wie sonst auch überall. strg-alt-f1 für ein tty
<holgersson> oh, nett
<holgersson> ich hatte es mit den Live-CDs 8.04 und 10.04 damals probiert & bin nicht in ein tty reingekommen, sondern hatte nur schwarze Bildschirme
<holgersson> bin dann mal weg, da empathy ja vermutlich X brauchen wird ;)
<LetoThe2nd> vermutlich.
<holgersson> achso, eine Frage noch: Welche Nummern hatten die Runlevel für X bzw. rein Konsole in ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: vergiss die runlevel. du willst schwer vermutlich "sudo service stop gdm" bzw. "sudo service start gdm"
<holgersson> danke, mag sein. Ich bin in meiner Denkweise jetzt Arch-geschädigt, dort wecheselt man nach dem logout einfach in einen anderen Runlevel & schon läuft kein X mehr
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: tja.
<holgersson> ohje
<holgersson> ich bekomme nur die Meldung, dass er bestimmte Teile des Squashfs nicht lesen könne
<kannix> moin
<holgersson> also bleibt wohl doch nur die installation auf nem usb-stick
<kannix> ich hab mal ne kurze frage zu samba.. ich habe gerade laut wiki artikel ne freigabe mit dem befehl "net usershare add Sharename /pfad/zu/ordner "Kommentar" Everyone:r guest_ok=y" eingerichtet und von windows7 kann ich auch ohne probleme drauf zugreifen.. von windows server 2003 allerdings nicht.. da fragt er mich nach user und passwort.. ich will aber ohen drauf zugreifen :(
<holgersson> kannix: und wenn Du die Eingabebereiche einfach frei lässt?
<subz3r0> Moin
<kannix> holgersson: kann man nicht.. dann ist der OK Button in dem Dialog deaktiviert...
<holgersson> ah, nett
<holgersson> naja, ich reboote mal, der Installer will nach meinem Gefummel net mehr
<subz3r0> Hab gestern mein Ubuntu 10.10 auf 11.04 upgradet, dabei ist wohl was schief gegangen.  Wenn ich normal booten will habe ich nur den v2.6.38-11 Kernel zu Verfügung. Das Bild bleibt lila und ich sehe die Aufforderung zum Pass eingeben nicht(lvm crypt). Wenn ich allerdings auf "Previous Version" gehe, sehe ich 2 Kernel, eben den 2.6.38-11-generic und nen älteren. Hierbei bootet das System dann normal.
<subz3r0> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Logs benötigt werden für ne genauere Fehleranalyse? Damit ich sie Euch hier zur Verfügung stellen kann oder halt im Forum
<subz3r0> beim normalen booten bleibt er bei "Starting TiMidity++ Alsa midi emulation ... OK" hängen.
<jokrebel> bye
<stealz> gibts für metacity sowas wie ccsm für compiz?
<LetoThe2nd> root
<LetoThe2nd> gnah, ETERM
<subz3r0> moin LetoThe2nd 
<subz3r0> ging mehr oder minder mit dem upgrade gestern. allerdings ist irgendwas daneben gegangen
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: habs schon gelesen. wüsste ich die antwort, hätt ich sie dir schon gesagt.
<subz3r0> ahso, hätte ja sein können, dass du gerade erst rein bist.
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: abgesehen von wenigen ausnahmen kriege ich hier 24h am tag mit was passiert, da ich meistens meine backlogs sorgfältig aufarbeite.
<subz3r0> das wohl eher nen seltenes phänomen ;)
<subz3r0> bzw. bist du da die ausnahme
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: tja. aber von der cryptogeschichte hast du gestern auch kein wort gesagt. mein urin-stinkt sagt mir dass es tendenziell da irgendwo hakt. aber wo genau? keine ahnung, ich habe meine gründe mich von sowas weitestmöglich fernzuhalten.
<subz3r0> doch doch :)
<subz3r0> hab ich gesagt
<subz3r0> 100%, check logs ;P
<subz3r0> irgendwas in der art, hoffe dass das upgrade mir mein lvm nicht zerschiesst...
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: stimmt, hast du. nur ein beweis mehr dafür, wie sehr ich solches zeug mittlerweile verdränge.
<ich_bins_nur> morgähn ;)
<ich_bins_nur> ich hab heut erst gemerkt das ich anscheinend ein problem mit dem graka treiber habe... lösungsansätze naus google ziehen bei mir leider nicht :( nvidia 8600GT und der "current" treiber bringen mir die meldung "Treiber ist aktiviert, aber nicht in benutzung"
<ich_bins_nur> glxgears stockt wie die sau mit ... jetz kommts... 20742 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4148.283 FPS :)
<ich_bins_nur> aber portal 2, dead space 2 usw. kann ich fast ruckelfrei spielen... aber will ichn game aus den quellen zocken kommt irgendwas mit glx bla bla >_>
<apricot1> hallo, ich versuche von einer 2. Platte Daten aus ehemaligem 'Home-Verz.' zu koperen. Sind allerdings verschlüsselt. ich hab denselben user-name es erscheinen in 'Home'  2 Dateien. README.txt darin steht klicken sie Access-Your-Private-Date.desktop. Es kommt aber nur ein Pop-Up Fenster mit. Starter für nicht vertrauenswürdige Anwendungen" und Abbrechen. Das wars. Wi komm ich an die Daten ?
<joschi> apricot1: wie wurden die daten verschlüsselt?
<apricot1> Joefish, ecryptfs
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ich_bins_nur> jemand da der sich mit den nvidia treibern auskennt ?
<ich_bins_nur> sind aktiviert aber nicht in benutzung
<subz3r0> würde ich auch gern wissen. seit dem upgrade auf 11.04 von 10.10 sind die aktiviert aber auch nicht in benutzung
<ich_bins_nur> datt schöne is nur .... wine games laufen fast tadellos ;)
<ich_bins_nur> und darunter zähl ich jetz nich schiffe versenken.. sondern eher dead space 2 und konsorten... also etwas aufwendigere
<subz3r0> dead space 2 über wine?
<subz3r0> oha, wusste ned dass das geht
<ich_bins_nur> playonlinux
<ich_bins_nur> gab zwar ein paar installlations schwierigkeiten... aber mit bisschen gebastel und gefrickel läufts
<subz3r0> letzte was ich versucht hab war starcraft, aber da wollte der online modus irgendwie nicht. nach paar tagen hab ich dann aufgegeben
<ich_bins_nur> joah online modi sind irgendwie immer anders ;)
<ich_bins_nur> ich erinner mich an mein diablo 2 problem... hatt ewig gedauert bis ichs b.net tauglich hatte :P
<ich_bins_nur> und nichts desto trotz will ich endlich diesen scheiss treiber benutzen können -.-' kein linux game mit gl will bei mir starten ...
<ich_bins_nur> subz3r0: nur ne frage aus neugierdie... hast auch ne 8600GT =
<ich_bins_nur> ?
<LetoThe2nd> ich_bins_nur: mein vorschlag - mach den nvidia bugreport und schieb ihn ins forum. dann kann sichs jemand mit ahnung auch in ruhe anschauen. 
<subz3r0> +1k
<subz3r0> 9800gt :>
<ich_bins_nur> weil die hatt anscheinend öfters probleme verursacht unter natty was mir google jetz ausgespruckt hatt.... aber irgendwie scheinens die meisten gelöst zu haben.. nur ich ned =/
<subz3r0> lief aber ohne probleme unter 10.10
<ich_bins_nur> meine lief damals unter dapper auch noch problemlos ;)
<ich_bins_nur> LetoThe2nd: werd ich machen :)
<ich_bins_nur> gibts irgendwelche infos die ich evtl. gleich mit dazu posten sollte
<ich_bins_nur> ?
<LetoThe2nd> ich_bins_nur: den nvidia-bugreport. der ist sicher das aussagekräftigste.
<ich_bins_nur> okay.. ist erstellt ...
<ich_bins_nur> ich versuchs erst mal kurz mit den treiber ausm ppa... des hab ich noch nicht getestet
<ich_bins_nur> öhhhhh ne frage... werden treiber vorallem solche wie die von nvidia auch geprelinkt? kann das daran liegen... funktioniert ja nicht alles damit O_o
<ich_bins_nur> nope... ausm ppa des update hatt auch nix gebraucht
<ich_bins_nur> hab ich was verpasst oder warum wird mir das unity gedöns als distri im forum angezeigt?
<ich_bins_nur> soll ich nu ubuntu oder unity angeben?
<kannix> ich stell meine frage von eben nochmal.. vlt ist ja mittlerweile jemand hier der es weiß .. ich habe gerade laut wiki artikel ne freigabe mit dem befehl "net usershare add Sharename /pfad/zu/ordner "Kommentar" Everyone:r guest_ok=y" eingerichtet und von windows7 kann ich auch ohne probleme drauf zugreifen.. von windows server 2003 allerdings nicht.. da fragt er mich nach user und passwort.. ich will aber ohen drauf zugreifen :(
<mollitz> Meine Unity-Starter-Leiste schließt nicht mehr und verdeckt die ganze Zeit einen Teil meiner Fenster, was ziemlich nervig ist. Weiß jemand, was ich machen kann?
<ich_bins_nur> rumklicken bis des wieder weg ist... hilft bei mir :P
<ich_bins_nur> sorry... hab nur recht unprofessionelle tipps ^^
<ich_bins_nur> mal abgesehen davon möcht ich das unity gedöns wenn der blanke desktop angezeigt wird auch ausblenden können... ist das irgendwie möglich?
<ich_bins_nur> des versaut mir meinen hübschen wallpaper
<mollitz> ich_bins_nur, hmm also ich bekomms nciht mal mit rumklicken hin ;)
<mollitz> wieviel uhr ist gerade?
<ich_bins_nur> 14:10
<mollitz> oh perdon das ist ot
<ich_bins_nur> +- en paar seks
<ich_bins_nur> ubuntu hatt auch ne uhr.. also isses nich zu 100% ot :)
<ich_bins_nur> hätte ja sein können das du die grad einstellen willst ;)
<ich_bins_nur> mollitz: unity --restart
<mollitz> k thx
<ich_bins_nur> das war aber nicht grad ich, oder?
<ich_bins_nur> also mein tipp?
<ich_bins_nur> huch
<ich_bins_nur> war eh falsch
<ich_bins_nur> reset ^^
<womml> Hallo, wenn ein Programm Daten herunterläd, kann ich irgenwie herausfinden wo diese gespeichert werden?
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich hat "das Programm" da Einstellungen für
<LetoThe2nd> womml: kann man sicher. und wenn du das programm nennst, weiss es vielleicht sogar wer auswendig.
<womml> LetoThe2nd, osm2go
<LetoThe2nd> womml: gibts das echt noch für ubuntu?
<womml> LetoThe2nd, bei mir läufts jedenfalls
<LetoThe2nd> womml: hrhrhr... tendenziell würd ich irgendwas in der art von ~/.osm2go vermuten.
<womml> LetoThe2nd, wie recht du hast ^^
<LetoThe2nd> womml: send beer, money and hot chicks to....
<womml> LetoThe2nd, ein feuchter Händedruck reicht voerst
<bullgard4> '~$ strace -o /tmp/strace.log -f -tt -s 512 libreoffice; Warning: failed to launch javaldx - java may not function correctly'. Muß ich diese Warnung ernst nehmen? Wie kriege ich sie weg?  
<k1l_> ,away? mind23 
<shetlandpony> mind23: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<alamar> bullgard4: kannst du javaldx manuell ausführen?
<bullgard4> alamar: nein. Ich guck mal, warum.
<ich_bins_nur> gibts ne möglichkeit um herrauszufinden ob programme dx, gl o.ä. benutzen?
<joschi> bullgard4: willst du strace mit -f *ernsthaft* auf libreoffice loslassen? viel spaß bei der auswertung der ausgabe…
<bullgard4> joschi: http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/BugReport/de schlägt das vor.
<deem> ich_bins_nur: unter ubuntu werden die wohl kein directx nutzen
<ich_bins_nur> nich? :)
<deem> wohl kaum
<deem> ausser du nutzt wine
<ich_bins_nur> ich hab von dieser grafik geschisse echt keine ahnung... wenns lief liefs... wenn ned heul ich rum >_>
<deem> aber ansonsten ist direct x mit ziemlicher sicherheit microsoft software
<ich_bins_nur> hätte ja irgendwie sein können das die vllt auf wine zugreifen oder sowas :P
<bekks> direct X funktioniert spontan so gut wie gar nicht - wenn überhaupt, dann nur in wine.
<ich_bins_nur> na jut, dann liegts halt auch ned daran... 
<ich_bins_nur> aber woran dann?
<ich_bins_nur> hmm AA funtzt soweit ich das mitbekommen hab auch nich
<deem> ich_bins_nur: was hast du denn für ein problem?
<LetoThe2nd> ich_bins_nur: wenndu's schon selber sagst, dass du rumheulst.. hast du den bugreport ins forum gestellt? hat schon wer geantwortet? wenn nein - probiers doch mal mit ein *klein* bisschen geduld und frag vielleicht heute abend nochmal, wenn die nicht berufsmässigen supporter da sind.
<bekks> Seine Enter-Taste prellt. :)
<ich_bins_nur> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nvidia-graka-treiber-aktiviert-aber-nicht-in-benut/
<shetlandpony> ich_bins_nur's url: http://tinyurl.com/6evtzru |        Nvidia Graka Treiber: Aktiviert aber nicht in benutzung › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<ich_bins_nur> LetoThe2nd: hab ich schon und als antwort kam ich hätte kein problem >_>
<ich_bins_nur> deem: irgendwas mit meiner graka und gl... frag mich nich genau was.. logs zeigen anscheinend das es funktioniert... aber irge3ndwie tuts das dennoch ned
<k1l_> ,fn? ich_bins_nur 
<shetlandpony> ich_bins_nur: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<ich_bins_nur> Could not find a compatible OpenGL display resolution. Please check your driver configuration. (Error: Couldn't find matching GLX Visual)
<ich_bins_nur> das ist mein fehler
<k1l_> bei was?
<ich_bins_nur> und das die graka als aktiviert aber nicht als benutzt angezeigt wird
<ich_bins_nur> games ;)
<ich_bins_nur> udn es hilft auch nicht die auflösung zu ändern... 
<bekks> WAS GENAU tust Du, bevor diese Meldung kommt?
<k1l_> letzter versuch, danach widme ich mich wieder was anderem:
<k1l_> ,wf? ich_bins_nur 
<ich_bins_nur> aufs icon vom spiel klicken
<shetlandpony> ich_bins_nur: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<bullgard4> alamar: javaldx ist nicht in meinem $PATH. Wenn ich den Path mit angebe und sudo, dann kann ich es ausführen.
<ich_bins_nur> es tut mir ja echt wirklich leid das ich mich hier anscheinend zu unpräziese ausdrücke... aber ich wüsste nicht wie ich das sonst formulieren soll... ich klicke auf ein spiel das gl benutzt und dann bekomme ich den fehler ""Could not find a compatible OpenGL display resolution. Please check your driver configuration. (Error: Couldn't find matching GLX Visual)"
<k1l_> welches spiel? mit wine? welches ubuntu? welches DE (unity, gnome, kde)....
<ich_bins_nur> Legends (aber gibts noch andere) , ohne wine, natty, unity
<k1l_> ich_bins_nur: du gehst ja auch nicht in die werkstatt, sagst: mein auto ist kaputt und der mechaniker kann sofort wissen was es ist m(
<k1l_> welche graka? welcher treiber? aus den quellen installiert oder irgendwo runtergeladen? welches gerät an sich? rechner oder laptop?
<ich_bins_nur> k1l_:  ist mir bewusst.. aber mehr als diese fehlermeldung und das spiele (ohne wine) die anscheinend gl benutzen nicht laufen
<ich_bins_nur> nvdidia 8600gt ... current
<bekks> ich_bins_nur: Welcher Grafiktreiber wird aktuell verwendet?
<ich_bins_nur> desktop pc
<bekks> Und das muss nicht nvidia-current sein.
<ich_bins_nur> bekks:  curre3nt aus dem "zusätzliche treiber" zeuchs
<bekks> Der installierte Treiber muss nicht zwangsläufig der verwendete Treiber sein.
<deem> ich_bins_nur: im forum schreibst du, du nutzt das nvidia ppa.
<ich_bins_nur> japp... aber dennoch steht der bei mir unter dem current in zusätzliche treiber drinne
<bekks> Das ist immer noch nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage.
<bekks> Du sagst uns, was installiert ist, aber nicht, welcher Treiber aktuell auch wirklich verwendet wird.
<ich_bins_nur> also nvidia x server settings sagt mir "280.13" <--- ist das jetz die richtige antwort?
<k1l_> das scheint aber eher an den spielen zu liegen.
<ich_bins_nur> ich bin halt nicht alleine mit dem problem... in google gibts genug davon
<ich_bins_nur> nur keine lösung die mir bis jetz geholfen hätte :(
<ich_bins_nur> oder muss ich jetzt wirklich die win versionen von den spielen unter wine benutzen? das wäre ja echt en dummer workaround :P
<ich_bins_nur> ähhh ich hab grad das unmöglichste nachgeschaut... aber ist das normal bei dem treober das die xorg.conf nur 4 zeilen besitzt?
<ich_bins_nur> treober = treiber
<k1l_> ich_bins_nur: im kubuntu channel hatte auch jemand das problem mit legends. wende dich doch mal an die devs des spiels. bei anderen spielen konnten es auch die devs richten
<ich_bins_nur> wie holt sich der treiber seine config?
<k1l_> ich_bins_nur: wenn alles gut geht braucht man gar keine xorg.conf
<ich_bins_nur> nich? weil dadrin steht bei mir als device "Identifier	"Default Device""
<k1l_> und bei nvidia stellst du das bitte über den klickbunti treiber einstellungs dialog ein
<ich_bins_nur> und das find ich selbst als super-dau merkwürdig
<ich_bins_nur> jau... wollt ja nurmal nachschaun
<ich_bins_nur> k1l_:  das config teil von nvidia sagt mir aber das es die xorg benutzt O_o
<k1l_> es schreibt seinen kram da rein
<ich_bins_nur> joah... hatts jetz auch gemacht... hab jetz wiederne volle xorg...
<ich_bins_nur> bin mal neustarten.... mal schaun was passiert
<ich_bins_nur> hmmm keinerlei änderung ;)
<k1l_> ich_bins_nur: da du ppa treiber benutzt und andere mit dem spiel das gleiche problem haben wende dich doch bitte an den spiele entwickler oder an die ppa betreuer
<ich_bins_nur> k1l_:  such grad den dev channel von dene... aber es ist ja nicht nur das spiel... 
<ich_bins_nur> http://legendsthegame.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2665 <--- alle das selbe problem -.-
<k1l_> komisch, ne?
<ich_bins_nur> jau
<ich_bins_nur> http://andyetitmoves.net/forum/index.php?topic=162.0 <--- same problem other game... und bei dem spiel hab ichs auch
<ich_bins_nur> das kann doch nicht am game selbst liegen oder?
<k1l_> vlt liegts an der engine, oder an libs, oder an den selben noob fehlern in der programmierung.
<ich_bins_nur> alle ham aber das problem soweit ich gelesen hab "Treiber aktiviert, aber nicht in benutzung"
<ich_bins_nur> und das spuckt ja ubuntu und nicht die spiele selbst aus als fehler
<ich_bins_nur> auch wenn das programm verbuggt ist.. gibts ne möglichkeit das evtl. per hand dazu zu zwingen den treiber zu benutzen?
<ich_bins_nur> aber ich glaub ich versteh die ganzen fehler eh falsch
<k1l_> ich_bins_nur: nochmal: ppa treiber und games mit denen scheinbar sehr viele probleme haben. such dir nen schuldigen aus 
<ich_bins_nur> ok... dann schieb ich das jetz mal auf die spiele und beende das leid xD
<ich_bins_nur> zogg ich halt weiter nibbles :P
<dAnjou> ich würde gern nen neueren kernel installieren, weil mein rechner unregelmäßig, aber schon sehr oft einfach abstürzt/freezt. gibt's da irgendwo DEBs?
<dAnjou> so halbwegs vertrauenswürdige
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: uu wiki, guckst du mainline kernel
<dAnjou> danke sehr
<k1l_> dAnjou: du könntest auch eher mal die ursache erforschen. also in die logs gucken und evtl. hitzeprobleme ausschliessen etc.
<dAnjou> k1l_: dazu hab ich grad leider keinen nerv .. ich probiers einfach mit nem neuen kernel auf gut glück
<dAnjou> hitze ist es eher nicht, der rechner wird kaum warm
<Minipluto> Wie kann man die /etc/updatedb.conf so konfigurieren, dass /media in den PRUNEPATHS bleibt aber /media/disk nicht. Ich habe da nämlich (dummerweise?) meine Allgemeinverwendungspartition eingehängt aber hätte gerne, dass andere Sachen wie z.B. Flash-Speicher nicht indiziert werden.
<ggggilbster> win2
<Minipluto> . = ? ;)
<deem> Minipluto: dann mounte doch die platte einfach woanders hin =)
<Minipluto> deem: das wäre für mich dann die alternativlösung, sofern es nicht möglich ist, solche Ausnahmeregeln zu machen
<sash_> Ich denke auch nicht, dass das geht.
<Minipluto> habe ich mir schon gedacht, sonst hätte man da sicher schnell etwas gefunden
<dAnjou> Minipluto: dateisystem ein- oder ausschließen?
<Minipluto> dAnjou: hab überall das gleiche Dateisystem
<dAnjou> bei mir steht noch # PRUNENAMES=".git .bzr .hg .svn"
<dAnjou> vllt. geht was darüber
<Minipluto> dAnjou: ach jetzt versteh ich erst, was du eigentlich meintest. OK die meisten Flash-Speicher dürften ja FAT oder NTFS sein, darüber könnte man es machen
<bullgard4> Die Datei /tmp/strace.log  wird gelöscht, wenn ich diesen Computer ausschalte und danach neu einschalte, nicht wahr?
<sash_> Kommt drauf an.
<LetoThe2nd> bei nem ungetunten ubuntu eher nein, eigentlich.
<Minipluto> ich glaube das mit dem wo anders mounten ist die sauberste Methode. Danke euch
<vectory> wie mach ich schnell nen screenshot von der console aus?
<vectory> icewm unterstützt die drucken-taste nicht :/
<dadrc> scrot
<vectory> nich installiert
<vectory> hab grad gnome-panel-screenshot gefunden :)
<dadrc> Kann ja keiner ahnen, dass du trotz IceWM den Gnome-Kram draufhast...
<dAnjou> vectory: dann installierst du es o.O
<vectory> hab mich gewundert, dass scrot nicht standard ist, dachte es gäbe ne alternative
<MoooookiE> hi, kann ich mit der alternate cd ein minimal ubuntu ohne grafische oberfläche installieren?
<sash_> Ja.
<MoooookiE> super, danke :)
<beaver74> MoooookiE, du kannst es im GRUB der alternate CD vorwählen, ob nur CLI installiert werden soll
<Der_Held> Nabend
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute. mir ist was extrem dummes passiert. ich habe aus versehen ein dokument gelöscht unter umgehung des pspierkorbes...
<OlMightyGreek> ich hatte es gerade mit openoffice erstellt. gibts da irgendwo einen zwischenspeicher oder so?
<deem> OlMightyGreek: tja. das is weg. du kannst ja mal mit testdisk suchen
<OlMightyGreek> mist
<dAnjou> deem: die chance besteht doch, dass OOo ne sicherung hat
<Der_Held> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/datenrettung
<Der_Held> aber der Kamerad hatte wohl keine Geduld...
<pc-world> irgendwie will dieser find -exec Befehl nicht:
<pc-world> find ./ -maxdepth 1 -name "*.mp4" -exec sh -c novacom put file:///media/internal/sth/{}  \< {} \;
<pc-world> vermutlich wird das "<" nicht richtig interpretiert
<pc-world> hat einer ne Idee wie ich das richtig hinkriegen könnte?
<pc-world> hab es auch schon so probiert:
<pc-world> find ./ -maxdepth 1 -name '*'.mp4 -exec ./putfile.sh \"file:///media/internal/videos/sth/{}\" \"{}\" \;
<pc-world> mit putfile.sh:
<pc-world> novacom put $1 < $2
<pc-world> aber da meckert er er könnte die Datei ($2) nicht finden, obwohl das Script im gleichen Ordner liegt
<Der_Held> der exec befehl braucjt doch nur einmal den Klammeraufruf Du hast den aber 2 mal drin
<pc-world> ich brauch den zweimal, ungefähr das soll zweimal ausgeführt werden:
<pc-world> novacom put file:///meida/internal/sth/dateiname.mp4 < dateiname.mp4
<pc-world> die geschweiften Klammern sind doch auch kein Befehl, sondern nur ein Platzhalter?
<Der_Held> find ./ -maxdepth 1 -name '*'.mp4 > meine.mp4
<Der_Held> schau mal ob er da was einschreibt wenn ja dann script das die Datei einliest :)
<pc-world> ja da schreibt er die Dateinamen rein
<jokrebel> namd
<Der_Held> also Du willst deine auf deinem system verteilten mp4's unter videos sichern
<Der_Held> dann erst den cp(oder Dein script) befehl und mit `find blafasel` uebergeben
<C_A_M> nabend, hab da zwei dinge im log wo ich nicht ganz schlau draus werde: Options FollowSymLinks or SymLinksIfOwnerMatch is off which implies that RewriteRule directive is forbidden:
<C_A_M> und mod_fcgid: HTTP request length 131700 (so far) exceeds MaxRequestLen (131072), referer:
<sash_> C_A_M: zu 2. http://www.blogtorrent.de/2010/11/30/mod_fcgid-http-request-length-135714-so-far-exceeds-maxrequestlen-131072/
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3frbn28 | mod_fcgid: HTTP request length 135714 (so far) exceeds MaxRequestLen (131072) | BlogTorrent
<C_A_M> danke
<sash_> Zu 1: http://www.developers-guide.net/forums/4170,rewriteengine-probleme-options-followsymlinks-symlinksifownermatch-off
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6dvgs4p | Page Restrictor Ping
<sash_> Das heißt einfach, dass entweder FollowSymLinks oder SymLinksIfOwnerMatch an sein muss, um RewriteRules verwenden zu können.
<C_A_M> jop, ich such grad danach wo ich dies aktivieren kann
<sash_> In der entsprechenden .htaccess bzw. /etc/apache2/sites-available/wieauchimmerdeineseiteheißenmag
<C_A_M> ahh, dann war ich grad im falschem ordner. ich wollte dies global konfigurieren
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einfach eine Seite auf zwei Din A4 Seiten hoch skalieren kann? Ich finde in den Druckereinstellungen nur die Möglichkeit zwei Seiten auf eine zu drucken, ich hätte aber gerne eine halbe Seite auf einer.
<dAnjou> fr00d: format?
<dAnjou> pdf, odt?
<dAnjou> oder was?
<dAnjou> fr00d: eigentlich sollte es doch reichen, wenn du im druckdialog A4 angibst
<fr00d> Ein PDF könnte ich daraus machen, momentan ist es ein PNG aus einer dia Vektorgrafik exportiert.
<dAnjou> fr00d: WHAT?
<dAnjou> exportiers doch einfach als A4 pdf aus dia
<fr00d> Ich will's ja aber als A3 PDF, um es dann auf zwei Din A4 Blätter zu drucken.
<C_A_M> sash_  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402632/
<dAnjou> fr00d: moment
<C_A_M> das ist die etc/  apache2/  sites-available/ default  
<jokrebel> fr00d: Gimp sollte das auf alle Fälle auf A3-Größe skallieren können.
<dAnjou> fr00d: http://be-jo.net/2011/09/grosformatige-pdf-als-a4-drucken-poster/
<fr00d> Ah, über den Dialog Seite Einrichten kann ich dia sagen auf wie viele Seiten verteilt ich das haben mag.
<fr00d> Danke. ;)
<sash_> C_A_M: Ja, sieht ziemlich default aus, oder?
<dAnjou> fr00d: das hat keiner von uns gesagt, oder? o.O
<dAnjou> naja, gelöst is gelöst :P
<C_A_M> muss da nicht was auf on ?
<sash_> Für mein Verständnis ist das FollowSymLinks on.
<spooky> fr00d schau dir man lpr an, ist zwar für kommandozeile und muckt beizeiten (zumindest wars ein bisschen akt bei mir, bis es so wollte wie ich), aber tut ganz gut.
<PBeck> hi
<spooky> fr00d lp meine ich, nicht lpr. (terminal -> man lp, dann suchst du dir die infos, die du brauchst)
<Der_Held> wie kann ich cd b.z.w. DVD mit crc Fehlern kopieren?
<Der_Held> cp oder dd funzt nicht
<jokrebel> ,funzen?
<shetlandpony> Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<rumpe1> Der_Held, für das gibts ddrescue
<Der_Held> sind halt alte Filme auf alten cd's anschauen geht
<Der_Held> hab ich grad mal installiert keine manpage und auch kein ddrescue -h
<Der_Held> ok ddrescue benoetigt gddrescue
<Der_Held> warum auch immer
<Der_Held> sudo apt-get install gddrescue
<Der_Held> sorry
<Der_Held> @rumpel f... ddrescue bringt es
<hudo> hallo, wenn ich crontab -e aufrufe wird nano gestartet, ich moechte aber vi oder vim als editor
<hudo> wie kriege ich genau raus welches ubuntu ich installiert habe ? Es ist eine server version
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: lsb_release -a
<hudo> ok, ist debian 6 (squeeze)
<hudo> wie kann ich editor zu crontab  einstellen ?
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: und den editor kannst du entweder kurzfristig setzen, also "EDITOR=vim crontab -e"
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: oder den debian support fragen, die sagen dir dann wie's dauerhaft geht.
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: an dieser stelle ist daher für dich ende. bitte einen debian-channel konsultieren.
<bullgard6> hudo:  Du kannst dazu das Alternativ-System nutzen.
<hudo> schon gefunden, danke Leto, mit EDITOR setzen klappts
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard6: kann er nicht.
<dreamon_> Der_Held, Das ist mir neu.. das man gddrescue dafür braucht. 
<Der_Held> @hudo in der .bashrc den editor deiner wahl einstellen
<LetoThe2nd> Der_Held: das gilt bitte auch für dich. du darfst ihm gerne im debian-channel deiner wahl oder im query beistehen, aber hier ist das ding zu ende. danke.
<Der_Held> und @dreamon hatte ddrescue ueber apt-get installiert aber das programm wurde nicht gefunden
<hudo> echo $EDITOR gibt bei natty nichts aus. Wie sehe ich welcher editor voreingestellt ist ?
<dreamon_> Der_Held, das ist soweit ich weiß im universe mit dabei.
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: was nun? debian oder ubuntu?
<Der_Held> Die Anwendung »ddrescue« ist momentan nicht installiert.  Sie können es durch folgende Eingabe installieren:
<Der_Held> sudo apt-get install gddrescue
<Fuchs> hudo: ueblicherweise wird nano reingepatcht 
<hudo> Leto, ubuntu natty
<Fuchs> hudo: Du kannst EDITOR manuell setzen
<dreamon_> Der_Held, heißt auch dd_rescue
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: guckst du wiki, alternativensystem
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: und - highlighte bitte richtig. im zweifeksfall benutze die tabcompletion.
<Der_Held> sudo apt-cache search dd_rescue
<hudo> Fuchs, ja danke wurde schon berichtet, aber wie krieg ich raus was voreingestellt ist ? zb beim natty mit crontab -e wird vim geoffnet
<k1l_> Der_Held: das paket heisst ddrescue. das programm aber dd_rescue
<Der_Held> sorry wieder falsches terminal... aber danke fuer die Hilfe
<hudo> LetoThe2nd:  ich probiers mal mit tabcompletion, danke
<Fuchs> hudo: << http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternativen-System  
<hudo> ich habe in einem verzeichnis mehrere dump Dateien mit Endung *.dmp
<BuZZ-T> Der_Held: apt-cache search geht ohne sudo
<hudo> das NEUESTE moechte ich nun in ein backup verzeichnis kopieren , wie macht man das am geschicktesten ?
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: du liest die manpage von ls, und kombinierst die gewonnenen informationen nach belieben mit tail oder head und cp. vielleicht gehts auch mit find, weiss ich nicht, aber sicher auch die manpage :)
<Der_Held> jo stimmt, hab mal gddrescue deinstalliert und dd_rescue aufgerufen 
<Der_Held> geht aber wieso bekommt es so einen aufrufnamen? .... hm mal googln
<hudo> LetoThe2nd:  hm, prinzipiell klar, ich war eigentlich soweit mit ls -lat  ist aktuellste erste ausgabe, dann mit awk Dateinamenfeld extrahieren, aber ich brauch das nur von erster Zeile..
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: ich habe bereits alles nötige gesagt.
<Der_Held> f... die art des datenstroms konnte nicht ermittelt werden
<BuZZ-T> hudo: man head :)
<Der_Held> @dreamon hab dd_rescue an start gebracht.. hat auch brav die cd mit fehlern kopiert aber das output file konnte nicht gelesen werden..
<k1l_> Der_Held: wie im wiki genannt schau hier mal rein: http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Artikel/Print-Artikel/LinuxUser/2004/08/Mit-dd_rescue-defekte-Partition-wiederherstellen
<shetlandpony> k1l_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/5w8o9lo | Mit dd_rescue defekte Partition wiederherstellen / 08 / 2004 / LinuxUser / Print-Artikel / Artikel / Internal / Home - LinuxCommunity
<k1l_> und zaubern kann auch dd_rescue nicht. wenn kaputt dann kaputt
<Der_Held> sehr gut.. danke bin wieder um nen dd tutorial schlauer
<Der_Held> :)
<C_A_M> sas_ vielen Dank für deinen Link. dieser MaxRequestLen 15728640 eintrag fehlte in der /etc/apache2/mods-available/fcgid.conf  nun funktioniert alles wie es soll
<Der_Held> aber dd_rescue kannte ich noch nicht... man lernt nie aus
<C_A_M> sash_
<sash_> C_A_M: Bidde
<jokrebel> gn8
<Fischkeks> Hallo! error: hd0,5 out of disk
<Fischkeks> grub rescue>
<Fischkeks> Waren die letzen Worte... jemand einen nsatzürmich? Bin noch nicht so sehr bewandert was Ubuntu angeht...
<pixi897> hi
<Fischkeks> Hi
<Fischkeks> Kann mir keiner einen Tipp geben? Welches Logfile ist von interesse? (error: hd0,5 out of disk, grub rescue>)
<guntbert> Fischkeks: was ist ein nsatzürmich?
<Fischkeks> oh... ;-) "Ansatz für mich"
<Fischkeks> Augenblick lich bin ich per Live-CD online
<guntbert> Fischkeks: bist du sicher dass du die Fehlermeldung richtig abgetippt hast - kommt mir sehr fremd vor
<Fischkeks> Windos XP (dual boot system) geht auch noch... aber ich will ja Ubuntu! ;-)
<Fischkeks> Habe ein Foto auf meinem Handy. Steht so da... Vielleicht vom BIOS?
<Fuchs> Fischkeks: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/error-out-of-disk/ 
<Fischkeks> Fuchs danke lese gerade deine Seite... beängstigt mich etwas...
<fail2ban_tzdata_> wie heisst der OT chan?
<k1l_> fail2ban_tzdata_: schau mal oben ins topic. das macht man normalerweise, wenn man einen irc channel betritt :)
<fail2ban_tzdata_> Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubunt
<shetlandpony> fail2ban_tzdata_'s tiny url:        IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Fuchs> ,ot? fail2ban_tzdata_ 
<shetlandpony> fail2ban_tzdata_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<fail2ban_tzdata_> thx
<fail2ban_tzdata_> k1l_: du bist mir einer ;)
<hudo> nachdem ich aus vnc mit copy&paste ne zeile geholt habe , ist vnc abgeschmiert und der server (natty) nimmt keine neue vnc verbindung an
<C_A_M> copy paste kann fehlerhaft kopieren, oft werden leerzeichen mit eingeschmuggelt
<hudo> habe user bei natty (vnc-server) abgemeldet und neu angemeldet, nun funktionierts wieder, aber wie kann ich das wieder in gang bringen  ohne ab- und neuanmelden ?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> hudo: wo macht man das vnc in natty?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> entfernter Bildschirm?
<hudo> ja
<fail2ban_tzdata_> welches client programm z.b in windows?
<fail2ban_tzdata_> hudo: welches client programm z.b in windows?
<hudo> nix windows, als client (unter lucid) benutze ich grad remmina
<fail2ban_tzdata_> ich frag ja nur, weil ich das anderst löse 
<fail2ban_tzdata_> hudo: query ok?
<hudo> sagte doch, das problem ist der vnc-server, nach neuanmeldung (direkt am rechner mit vnc-server klappts ja
<fail2ban_tzdata_> das ist glaub ich kein vnc sondern rdesktop
<hudo> fail2ban_tzdata_:  deine frage verstehe ich nicht
<fail2ban_tzdata_> kann ich dir das im query erklären?
<hudo> verstehe immer noch nicht, wenn du privaten chat meinst, ja
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-16
<ohhi> hm warum benötigt xinit eigentlich ein sudo wenn man es vom grafischen terminal aus nutzt? sollte das grafische terminal die befehle nicht genauso interpretieren wie das terminal auf den text ttys ?
<bullgard4> ohhi: Du meinst /usr/bin/xinit?
<ohhi> was gibs den sonst noch ^^
<bullgard4> ohhi: Auf meinem Rechner gibt es etwa 15 Dateien mit xinit. --  Also bitte beantworte meine Frage.
<ohhi> wie so viele ? das normale xinit commande das ausgefürht wird wenn man xinit eintippt
<bullgard4> ohhi: Diese Datei hat die Besitzer root/root. 
<bullgard4> Sie kann aber von allen ausgeführt werden.
<ohhi> ja aber wieso nur im textmodus ?
<ohhi> ich würde gern programme mit xinit programm -- :1 als link benutzen aber bekomm dan ein zugriff verweigert
<ohhi> von tty2 aus geht das aber 
<ohhi> was mir unlogisch erscheint wenn ich doch den selben nutzer hab
<bullgard4> ohhi: Auf meinem Oneiric-Rechner ist das anders als bei Dir: Auch auf tty 2 erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung. Es geht also bei mir nicht. X ist gelockt.
<ohhi> welche fehlermedung ? nutzer nicht erlaubt ?
<ohhi> nur xinit gibt logischerweise immer nen fehler 
<bullgard4> "Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0..."
<ohhi> tipp mal xinit -- :1
<bullgard4> Welcher Logik folgst Du?
<ohhi> das du bereits ne grafik offen hast
<ohhi> du musst mit -- :1 sagen er soll ne 2.te öffnen
<bullgard4> "ne grafik offen" ist eine unpräzise Ausdrucksweise. Sprichst Du vom X-Server?
<ohhi> ja
<ohhi> server error ist ja nicht zugriff verweigert ne ^^
<bullgard4> Wann werden die Dateien in /tmp/ gelöscht?
<ohhi> werden die überhaupt ml gelöscht ? meine tmp is 4gb groß 
<bullgard4> ohhi: Heute morgen habe ich meinen Laptoprechner vom Besuch eines örtlichen Computerclubs nach Hause gebracht, wieder eingeschaltet, und nun waren alle alten Dateien in /tmp/ gelöscht.
<ohhi> >< ich bin auch im englischen chanel
<bullgard4> Ja, habe ich mitbekommen.
<ohhi> hm ich begreif diese xinit sache einfach nicht -.-
<LupusE> g'morgen
<bullgard4> ohhi: Du solltest Dir zuerst 'man xinit' durchlesen. Und dann das Skript, das durch Deinen Befehl aufgerufen wird. Und es dann auf die Zugriffsrechte hin abklopfen. Und diese Prozedur eventuell in der nächsten Ebene fortsetzen.
<bullgard4> LupusE: gm!
<LupusE> bullgard4: bei jedem neustart wird /tmp/ geloescht.
<bullgard4> LupusE: Stimmt nicht. Gestern hatte ich eine Datei /tmp/strace.log in meinem Laptoprechner angelegt, habe den Rechner ausgeschaltet, bin in den örtlichen Linux-Computerclub gefahren, habe den Laptoprechner wieder eingeschaltet, und die Datei war noch da.
<ohhi> nun da es ja der selbe nutzer ist mit dem ich es einmal ausführen und einmal nicht ausfürhren kann wird das hinfällig
<LupusE> bullgard4: sicher, das du nicht in standby geschaltet hast?
<bullgard4> LupusE: Ja, da bin ich sicher.
<LupusE> bullgard4: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempor%C3%A4re_Datei
<ohhi> lupus meine tmp ist auch voll
<LupusE> ls -lt /tmp/   <- und sind die dateien aelter als der letzte start?
<bullgard4> LupusE: Heute morgen habe ich meinen Laptoprechner, den ich gestern im örtlichen Computerclub hatte, zu hause wieder eingeschaltet, und alle alten Dateien waren gelöscht.
<sash_> Mit 'mount | grep tmpfs' kann man nachsehen, welche Dateisysteme nur bis zum nächsten Reboot überleben.
<bullgard4> LupusE: Dein Link verweist auf http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#TMPTEMPORARYFILES: "Although data stored in /tmp may be deleted in a site-specific manner, it is recommended that files and directories located in /tmp be deleted whenever the system is booted. FHS added this recommendation on the basis of historical precedent and common practice, but did not make it a requirement...
<bullgard4> ...because system administration is not within the scope of this standard." 
<LupusE> sash_: /tmp/ ist kein tmpfs. folgt dennoch gewissen loeschungsregeln (die ich nicht alle im kopf habe)
<bullgard4> sash_: Ah! Das werde ich mal ausprobieren. --  Danke!
<sash_> LupusE: Kommt drauf an. Bei mir ist es eins.
<ohhi> ja ich glaub lupus da hat recht das mein tmp voll ist liegt daran das ich iwo mit den regeln rumgespielt hab
<sash_> bullgard4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/493296
<denga> moin, moin
<bullgard4> sash_: Ich habe mir https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/493296 und /usr/share/doc/mountall.changelog.gz durchgelesen. Ich weiß immer noch nicht, welche Konfigurationsdatei festlegt, wann /tmp/ in Ubuntu gelöscht wird.
<denga> eine software mit der ich dateien auf änderungen überwachen kann? findet sich auch irgendwo im Wiki, ich find den Kram nur nicht :-( kann mir jemand einen tip geben
<dadrc> denga, inotify
<denga> thx
<sash_> bullgard4: Schau mal in /etc/init/ nach den Skripten, die mountall* oder mounted* heißen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wo die Variable TMPTIME herkommt
<sash_> bullgard4: Die ist aus /etc/default/rcS
<sash_> So. Viel Spaß mit dem Wissen :)
<ch4r0s> guten morgn ihr linuxgottheiten
<ch4r0s> ^^
<ch4r0s> ich hoffe, (wenn ihr online seid), dass ihr mir mal was logisch erklären könnt
<deem> ch4r0s: kommt drauf an was es ist. wenn es eine frage bezüglich ubuntu ist, darfst du das hier tun, ansonsten: husch huch nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ch4r0s> warum läuft mein script, welches die die festplatte entschlüsselt via sd karte, erst, nachdem ich einmal bei der pw eingabe entergedrückt habe?
<ch4r0s> ^^
<ch4r0s> nein, so weit bin ich schon^^
<deem> ch4r0s: wo liegt dein script denn und wie führst du das aus? manuell? bei systemstart?
<ch4r0s> @deem: nein. liegt in /sbin. eines entschlüsselt meine swap- und das andere meine /home-Partition, werden automatisch beim booten (eigentlich ausgeführt) nur fragt er halt immer noch bei der entschlüsselung von swap nach dem pw, wie ich gemerkt hab, weil das script da noch nicht geladen wird, aber wenn ich (ohne pw eingabe) enter drück, sagt er (logischer weise) falsches pw und sieht dann, dass das script da vorhanden ist. (bin nach anleitun
<ch4r0s> g von uusers vorgegangen)
<ch4r0s> ansonsten funktioniert der startvorgang mittlerweile wie gewünscht
<sash_> Wieso benutzt du nicht einfach nur LUKS/dm_crypt + LVM? Wie man das halt macht, wenn man sowas wie Vollverschlüsselung nutzt?
<ch4r0s> @sash_ weil ich nur /home und swap verschlüsseln will
<deem> ch4r0s: das geht genauso.
<ch4r0s> *verwirrt*
<deem> ch4r0s: du legst nen crypt container an und packst da dein lvm rein. dann swap und home im lvm erstellen. fertig
<deem> das root kannst du dann ausserhalb erstellen
<ch4r0s> so wie ich grad im wiki artikel verstanden hab, ist es genau das
<ch4r0s> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/System-Entschl%C3%BCsselung_mit_SD-Karte_oder_Passwort
<shetlandpony> ch4r0s's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ffarhh |        System-Entschlüsselung mit SD-Karte oder Passwort › System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<deem> ch4r0s: vermutlich hast du 2crypted container für swap und /home anstelle von einem crypted container und da ein lvm drin, richtig?
<ch4r0s> mom
<ch4r0s> joa
<ch4r0s> ok, fehler seh ich ein
<ch4r0s> aber dann die frage, warum macht der das bei der install das so
<deem> dadurch musst du halt beide partitionen getrennt entschlüsseln anstatt das gesamte crypt nur einmal
<ch4r0s> oder hab ich da was bei der install übersehen
<deem> wenn du sowas erstellen willst ist alternate immer von vorteil. da kannste das viel genauer einrichten
<ch4r0s> war netinstall
<ch4r0s> aber ok
<LetoThe2nd> gibts einen bekannten grund, warum chromium zwar schnell startet, dann aber erstmal ca. 10sec denkpause macht und auf *nichts* reagiert?
<ch4r0s> @LetoThe2nd: eigentlich nicht meiner reagiert sofort
<ch4r0s> @LetoThe2nd: Plugins installiert, die nicht richtig laufen?
<deem> LetoThe2nd: liegt wohl an dir. bei mir macht er das auch nicht
<sash_> ch4r0s: Ich hab das auch so. /home/, swap und /var/ verschlüsselt, /tmp/ im RAM und / auf ner SSD. Auch mit LUKS/dm_crypt+LVM gemacht.
<deem> ch4r0s: netinstall und alternate ist fast dasgleiche =)
<ch4r0s> @deem: das dacht ich mir schon, meine frage ist grad (bin am googlen) ob ich das nachträglich ohne viel aufwand ändern kann
<deem> ch4r0s: der installer tut das auch nur so, wie du dem das sagst. es spricht nichts dagegen innnerhalb eines crypts ein lvm zu erstellen. ich hab bei mir bspw ein crypt, darin ein lvm und da swap und / als 2 partitionen
<deem> ch4r0s: nein
<ch4r0s> @deem: hab ich vermutet
<deem> ch4r0s: gehen tut es schon, aber nicht ihne viel aufwand
<deem> ohne*
<sash_> ch4r0s: Lass das @ ruhig weg. Unsere Clients hilighten das auch so. Sieht nur komisch aus :)
<ch4r0s> sry
<sash_> Kein Problem :)
<ch4r0s> deem: ich muss ja auch eigentlich dazusagen, dass ich 2 verschiedene pw für die crypts habe (weil ich das will, nicht weil ich zu dafür bin^^)
<deem> ch4r0s: dann musst du 2 verschiedene crypt container nehmen. den sinn dahinter versteh ich zwar nicht, aber ok
<ch4r0s> deem: paranoia
<deem> dann musst du es so lassen
<sash_> *hust*umbug*hust*
<ch4r0s> frage ist ja eigentlich auch nur, warum das script nicht direkt abgefragt wird
<ch4r0s> sash_: wie darf man das verstehen ^^
<sash_> Ich halte das für ziemlichen Unfug mit den 2 Passworten.
<ch4r0s> ich halte es auch für unfug, wenn sich leute von brückenstürzen, aber die haben sicher auch ihre gründe und es ist offtopic, von daher
<ch4r0s> nun gut, ich guck mal ob ich irgendwann noch eine lösung finde
<ch4r0s> vielen dank an alle
<noob> Guten Morgen zusammen! 
<noob> Ich suche Hilfe bei folgendem Problem / Aufgabenstellung:
<noob> Ich möchte ein Skript ausführen, sobald in ein (ftp) Verzeichnis eine neue Datei kopiert wird
<noob> Dieses Skript erzeugt aus der Datei eine neue Datei auf die dieses Skript dann (logischer weise) nicht ausgeführt werden soll.
<LetoThe2nd> noob: buzzwords zum googlen: incron, inotify
<dadrc> und als bonus dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify
<noob> hatte bereits dnotify ausprobiert, war dort allerdings in einer endlosschleife gelandet.
<LetoThe2nd> noob: dann musst du dein script halt intelligenter machen
<noob> na, dann werd ich um regex wohl nicht herum kommen...
<bullgard4> sash_: Das ist wohl eine ziemliche Baustelle bei Ubuntu. Die Dokumentation ist lückenhaft. Ich gehe das Problem jetzt anders an. Es hat mich schon genug zeit gekostet. --  Danke für Deine Hilfe!
<noob> Übergibt inotify den Dateinamen in irgend einer Form?
<dadrc> noob, ja, siehe Beispiele auf verlinkter Wiki-Seite
<noob> kann mir denn jemand mit nem regulären Ausdruck weiterhelfen?
<lho_> her damit :)
<lho_> vielleicht hiflt aber auch schon http://regexp-evaluator.de/evaluator/
<noob> um ehrlich zu sein: nein :) habe erst einmal mit regex gearbeitet und habe ewigkeiten daran gebastelt und zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit wars nie :(
<lho_> was ist denn Dein konkretes Problem?
<noob> wenn der Dateiname '-new' enthält, soll abgebrochen werden, ansonsten weiter ausgeführt. 
<lho_> irgendwo oder am Ende?
<noob> Soll eine Anfangsüberprüfung sein.
<noob> ach so - sorry.
<noob> am ende
<lho_> -new$
<noob> Noch mal sorry : irgendwo. 
<lho_> dann ohne $
<lho_> welche Programmiersprache?
<noob> bash
<k1l> in #bash.de oder #bash-de hängen einige spezis für reg exp rum
<joschi> noob: grep '-new' "${DATEINAME}" && exit 0
<joschi> ah, moment. nicht die datei soll '-new' enthalten? dann halt: echo "${DATEINAME}" | grep '-new' && exit 0
<Ardalrian> Tag zusammen! :-)
<noob> ok, vielen Dank!
<deem> ich hab grade ein problem mit meiner grafik wenn ich fglrx installieren will. sagt das hier jemandem was? http://pastebin.com/dd5Bk0yB
<kraut> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.38-10-generic (x86_64)
<kraut> Consult the make.log in the build directory
<kraut> das make.log ist interessant
<kraut> der build ging nach hinten los, warum auch immer
<deem> kraut: danke. soviel hab ich gesehen. laut dem make.log findet er unter /usr/include und /usr/src/linux nicht die benötigten dateien
<kraut> paste das doch mal bitte :)
<kraut> ins pastebin natürlich
<deem> ich glaube der kernel ist einfach kaputt. der lucid kernel ist ja eigentlich der 2.6.32-33
<deem> ich weiß auch nicht wie da ein 2.6.38-10 reinkommt
<kraut> ist 38 nicht der aktuelle?
<kraut> hast du evt. versäumt deinen kernel zu aktualisieren?
<joschi> deem: `uname -a`, `dpkg -l 'linux-image*'`
<deem> kraut: laut meinem dekstop pc ist 2.6.32-33 der aktuellste
<joschi> kraut: kommt auf die distribution an
<kraut> ist das 11.04?
<deem> kraut: 10.04
<kraut> oh, ok
<kraut> Linux exodus 2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 19:05:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<kraut> das wäre 11.04
<deem> nunja. ich hab jetzt eben den kernel von lucid installiert. also 2.6.32-33 und jetzt funktioniert auch das generieren der dkms module für fglrx
<seven_> wie heisst nochmal das einfache grafikprog, steh voll am schlauch:(
<deem> gimp?
<seven_> simpler
<dadrc> pinta
<deem> paint?
<seven_> pinta klingt gut, danke
 * LetoThe2nd suggests cacaview
<noob> Hallo, ich benötige noch einmal einen tip zu inotify. Das Kommando "inotifywait -c /home/iig/ | ./replace.sh $FILE" führt das Kommando ./replace $FILE sofort aus und nicht wie ich möcte beim anlegen einer Datei. Außerdem scheint mit der Übergabe von $FILE etwas nicht zu stimmen.
<dadrc> noob, guck dir mal genauer an, was -c macht. Tipp: nicht das, was du willst.
<noob> ok, hatte -c als event für create im kopf. habe es durch -e create ersetzt. Dennoch löst es sofort aus.
<dadrc> 2. Beispiel auf dieser Seite: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify#Beispiele 
<dadrc> (Hatte ich übrigens vorhin schon verlinkt)
<daswort> huhu
<dadrc> Statt dem echo dein Skript, alles gut.
<dadrc> Beim nächsten Mal bitte Links lesen, die wir hier posten, das hat schon seinen Sinn
<dadrc> hi
<joschim77> und jetzt?
<dadrc> joschim77, hm?
<noob> +dadrc Wenn Du die Links liest, ist Dir direkt klar, was da drin steht, ich habe ca 10 Jahre nicht mit linux gearbeitet und muss mir wirklich jeden Kleinkram neu erarbeiten. Und auch manpages etc zu lesen und zu verstehen erfordert ein wenig routine die ich im moment einfach noch nicht / nicht mehr habe.
<noob> Deswegen Danke fürs draufzeigen wo ich es finde!
<noob> In jedem Fall habe ich es mit diesem Beispiel hinbekommen, es anzupassen - auch deswegen herzlichen Dank!
<dadrc> Na, das ist doch dann gut. Und Entschuldigung, falls das etwas unfreundlich rüberkam, ist nur ärgerlich, wenn die Leute (so im Allgemeinen) zu faul sind, ein paar Zeilen Text zu lesen
<noob> Das weiß ich und kann bestimmte Reaktionen auch nur zu gut nachvollziehen. Zumindest hatte ich noch von dnotify -c als event im Kopf. beschäftigt hatte ich mich mit inotify / dnotify bestimmt schon zwei Stunden. Nur der Überblick fehlte eben. Noch einmal danke!
<arne4k> hi, ich habe eine frage zu lighttpd und im lighttpd channel ist nichts los, bekomme ich auch hier hilfe?
<arne4k> :/
<alxxor> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> weiss einer wann der nachfolger von der 10.04 rauskommen soll?
<dadrc> Nächste LTS-Version ist 12.04
<dadrc> → April 2012
<subz3r0> also 12.04, die kommt wann?
<subz3r0> ahh k
<jokrebel> …und kommt Monat 4 2012
<subz3r0> wird auch schon gemunkelt mit was sie kommen wird? gnome3 oder unity?
<dadrc> Nö, momentan arbeiten die Devs ja noch an 11.10
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Und für solche fragen bitte nebenan in Offtopic oder +1 (siehe Topic)
<subz3r0> werde hier gleich die 11.04er plätten, irgendwas ging hier schief beim upgraden von 10.10. läuft zwar noch, aber mehr schlecht als recht
<dreamon__> Möchte einen anderen Standard eintrag und Grub2 wählen, welches er booten soll. Habe dazu immer Startup-Manager genommen. Aber diesmal versagt er, er wählt immer den falschen Eintrag (den Ersten) obwohl ich es im Startup-Manager auf den letzten gestellt habe.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon__: auf deutsch, windows anstatt linux, stimmts?
<dreamon__> LetoThe2nd, Genau
<dreamon__> LetoThe2nd, Das funktionierte bisher immer. 
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon__: dann sorg halt einfach dafür, dass windows der erste ist und fummel nicht mit so schrottprogrammen rum ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon__: /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober in 08_os-prober umbenennen, update-grub, fertig.
<dreamon__> LetoThe2nd, Wird sofort getestet
<dreamon__> LetoThe2nd, Fast.. er startet nun die Recovery aber nicht windows.. sda2 wäre windows
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon__: dann musst du dich vermutlich doch mit der /etc/defaults/grub auseinander setzen.
<dreamon__> LetoThe2nd, Gibts deinen Default eintrag oder so?
<apollo13> dreamon__: wenn er jetzt recovery startet hat er das vorher auch schon getan
<apollo13> das mv 30_os-prober verschiebt ja nur die reihenfolge der anzeige…
<dreamon__> apollo13, Nein, hat er nicht.. weil vorhin war Linux ganz oben und windows sda2 ganz unten.. nun ist recovery sda1 und sda2 Windows ganz oben
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon__: meinen default-eintrag?
<apollo13> achso, kill die recovery
<dreamon__> deinen=Einen.. sri
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon__: das ist einfach die konfig-datei für die grub-einstellungen. wenn das irgendwo ist, dann da.
<dreamon__> Recovery.. hmm.. glaub die geht eh nicht mehr.. wie krieg ich die los
<apollo13> oder setzt GRUB_DEFAULT auf 1
<dreamon__> Danke werde die Tips testen
<apollo13> oh wenn du nicht weiß wie würde ich davon abraten, windows wird dann sehr böse wenn die weg ist
<apollo13> btw GRUB_DEFAULT kann auch ein String sein, also: "Windows7 on /dev/sda2" zb
<acidspoon> hallo
<acidspoon> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich eine pdf datei mit lesezeichen / inhaltsverzeichnis unter ubuntu erstelle
<rumpe1> acidspoon, hm... libreoffice, LaTeX?
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an, was drin sein soll
<acidspoon> rumpel: geht das auch aus vorhandenen pdfs, die ich zusammenfügen möchte?
<rumpe1> dadrc, na, lesezeichen und ein inhaltsverzeichnis :D
<dreamon__> apollo13, #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 -> der hier war nicht so auskommentiert -> hieß =true .. das war scheinbar das problem. Nun kann ich normal einstellen und geht
<rumpe1> acidspoon, hmm.. .zweifelhaft. Aber da gibts doch son toolkit... *krusch*
<rumpe1> acidspoon, da... guck dir doch mal "pdftk" an
<acidspoon> rumpel: werd ich mal versuchen, danke
<acidspoon> rumpel: gibt es denn noch alternativen
<vectory_> ghostscript kann ne ganze menge, acidspoon 
<vectory_> is aber befehlszeilen orientiert
<acidspoon> vectory_: ohje, ob ich das hinbekomme ;-)
<rumpe1> acidspoon, alternativen gibts bestimmt 30 ... aber ich würde mal spontan tippen, daß das pdftk noch am bequemsten ist. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, was konkret du vorhast.
<vectory_> giyf
<vectory_> aka rtfm :D
<acidspoon> :-)
<acidspoon> rumpel: gibts eine grafische oberfläche für pdftk?
<vectory_> tk is grafisch
<vectory_> iirc
<acidspoon> sorry
<acidspoon> ich bin neu
<acidspoon> aber er öffnets nicht
<vectory_> oops, hat nichts mit dem tk zu tun
<vectory_> is auch cli
<vectory_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pdf#JPdfBookmarks
<rumpe1> hat okular in kde nicht so ne bookmarkfunktion?
<vectory_> speichert die bookmarks wohl exern
<vectory_> extern, zumindest las ich das grad
<vectory_> *laß
<acidspoon> wie mach ich denn eine java datei executable?
<rumpe1> acidspoon, .jar?
<acidspoon> ja
<rumpe1> acidspoon, einfach java -jar file.jar
<acidspoon> ok
<acidspoon> hat geklaptt
<acidspoon> geklappt
<acidspoon> danke euch allen
<PBeck> hi
<DukePyrolator> hallo
<DukePyrolator> ich hab seit heute 11.04 bei mir drauf ... wenn ich das gnome-terminal starte, bin ich neuerdings per default im / verzeichnis. wie kann ich einstellen das ich im ~/ starte?
<PBeck> DukePyrolator: steht was in der .bashrc?
<DukePyrolator> nein, aber da habe ich gerade ein "cd ~" eingetragen ... danke für den tipp :D
<PBeck> DukePyrolator: mach mal su deinuser
<PBeck> DukePyrolator: in welchem verzeichnis dann landest - natürlich nochmal aus der .bashrc löschen
<PBeck> *den cd befehl
<sdx23> .oO( "Ohje, ihre Lippen sind blau angelaufen." - "Achwas, da machen wir einfach etwas Lippenstift drauf." )
<DukePyrolator> da lande ich im ~
<DukePyrolator> hm, ich hab das gefühl dass das scrollen zwischen den virtuellen arbeitsflächen jetzt irgendwie langsamer geht.
<DukePyrolator> es ruckelt
<DukePyrolator> (netbook)
<PBeck> hum ok hat nix zu sagen - man landet ja im gleichen verzeichnis von dem man startet ...
<PBeck> DukePyrolator: ist defintiv komisch und sollte man verfolgen
<DukePyrolator> PBeck: wen man bei su nach dem benutzernamen noch ein - eingibt, landet man im home-verzeichnis des users
<PBeck> DukePyrolator: hast du dein homeverzeichnis nachträglich angelegt?
<DukePyrolator> nein
<DukePyrolator> frisch instaliert
<PBeck> in /etc/passwd steht auch /home/deinuser drin
<PBeck> ?
<DukePyrolator> ja
<DukePyrolator> sonst würde ja "cd ~" nicht funktionieren
<vectory_> und das verzeichnis existiert?
<DukePyrolator> ja
<vectory_> ah
<PBeck> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=253509 <= scheint ähnlich zu sein. 
<PBeck> aber nicht identisch und von 2008
<DukePyrolator> naja wurscht, ich hab jetzt das "cd ~" in die .bashrc geschrieben, jetzt geht es 
<DukePyrolator> bis aufs hintergrundbild sieht das 11.04 jetzt wieder genauso aus wie mein altes 10.10 :)
<DukePyrolator> *freu*
<PBeck> DukePyrolator: ah mach mal pwd
<PBeck> DukePyrolator: in einem neuen terminal
<PBeck> und pwd nachdem du cd ~/ gemacht hast
<DukePyrolator>  /home/jens
<DukePyrolator> naja, jetzt hab ichs ja in der .bashrc
<DukePyrolator> vorher hätte der mir / gebracht :)
<PBeck> DukePyrolator: jo teste mal ohne - obs vielleicht am prompt liegt
<PBeck> und du im richtigen verzeichnis bist
<DukePyrolator> also ohne komm ich wirklich im / raus ... ein "ls" gibt mir nämlich dann den inhalt von / aus
<DukePyrolator> ist jetzt auch wurscht, es funktioniert ja mit dem eintrag in der .bashrc ... danke noch mal für den tipp :)
<PBeck> DukePyrolator: hum
<LurchiderLurch2> Hallo, gibt es eine Software, die die W-LAN ANtenne meines Notebook benutzt und den Bereich um 2,4 GHz abscannt und die Intensitäten der Freqzuenzen plottet?
<LurchiderLurch2> (Wie ne Fouriertransformation um 2,4 GHz meine ich. Es scheint bei mir ein Störsender oder sowas zu existieren und ich mag ihn gerne identifizieren.)
<ppq> gibt es. ich schau mal eben, die sich das nannte
<ppq> LurchiderLurch2: sowas wie wiviz2? http://devices.natetrue.com/wiviz2/wiviz2.html
<ppq> man kann das irgendwie auch so konfigurieren, dass das die signalstärke angezeigt
<zsh4310> Ich komm grade irgendwie nicht mit ALSA klar. System neu aufgesetzt, per modprobe snd-hda-intel angemacht und ich hör im Alsamixer auch die Boxen knacken wenn ich entmute, nur mittels aplay kommt immernoch kein Ton.
<zsh4310> Da steht irgendwas von "Unable to find definition". Nur was ich damit anfangen soll weiss ich nicht.
<jokrebel> gn8
<strauss> hi , ich hab grade ubuntu 64bit 10.04 frisch installiert (gnome - kein mythbuntu o.ä.)
<strauss> der erkennt meine asus fernbedinung automatig und diese funktioniert zum teil - ohne lirc ...... weiß jemand mit welchem programm die fernbedinung angesprochen wird bzw. wo ich die restlichen Tasten belegen kann ?
<ppq> strauss: nicht ohne weitere infos. wenn das eine MCE fernbedienung ist (konzipiert für ms windows media center editionen), verhält die sich einfach wie eine USB-HID-tastatur mit multimediatasten, die XF86AudioBlaBlub events auslösen
<ppq> strauss: das kannst du relativ einfach überprüfen: xev starten, den mauscursor in das fenster schieben und dann tasten auf der fernbedienung drücken und schauen, was die für keycodes/keysims ausgeben
<ppq> auf MCE-knipsen sind auch einige knöpfe mit drauf, die tastenkombonationen wie strg+a simulieren
<ppq> auch das zeigt xev
<strauss> ppq, die fernbedienung war beim folgendem mainboard bei : ASUS AT3IONT-I Deluxe
<strauss> also komm ich, damit ich die fernbedinung frei konfigurieren kann, an Lirc nicht vorbei ?
<ppq> schau dir auch mal inputlirc an, ist simpler
<strauss> thx
<ppq> und recherchier erst noch weiter, was du für ne fernbedienung hast, evtl. auch einfach die entsprechende bezeichnung zusammen mit "ubuntu" bei google eingeben
<ppq> das AT3IONT-I ist ziemlich verbreitet, gibt viele die sich damit und mit ubuntu+xbmc nen kleinen htpc aufbauen
<ppq> wird also mit sicherheit how-tos geben
<strauss> muss bis heute abend fertig sein ;)
<strauss> ist ein Geburtstagsgeschenk
<strauss> kennt sich jemand mit Moovida aus ?
<Wedelwolf> cm
<Wedelwolf> falscher kanal
<strauss> ok hab was gefunden
<strauss> danke ;)
<flopato> Hallo leute
<flopato> bin gerade auf was komisches draufgekommen
<ppq> erzähl :o
<flopato> "sudo newgrp" macht mich zum root???
<flopato> "newgrp groupname" ädnert normal meine GID
<flopato> "sudo newgrp" bzw "sudo newgrp groupname" macht mich zum roor
<flopato> *root
<guntbert> flopato: tatsächlich
<flopato> bug??
<zsh4310> Wieso, man kanns ja nur mit sudo ausführen.
<flopato> ja aber ist dieses verhalten gewollt?
<flopato> welchen sinn hätte diese syntax in dem bezug
<flopato> ?
<flopato> bzw JEDER user kann sich einfach so zum root machen
<flopato> ohne root-pq
<flopato> pw
<guntbert> flopato: nur die mit sudo Rechten
<flopato> ja gut stimmt
<flopato> sogesehen vom sicherheitsaspekt her konsistent
<guntbert> flopato: ich hab das environment nicht angeschaut, aber ...
<user1312> Moin Moin, gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit einen XBox-Controller als zusätzliche Maus unter dem aktuellen ubuntu zu benutzen ?
<ppq> user1312: ja
<iskywalker> Hallo!
<user1312> wie funktioniert diese Lösung ?
<ppq> user1312: stichwort ist xserver-xorg-input-joystick - so heißt das paket, das sollte dazu installiert sein.. 
<ppq> user1312: früher hab ich das mal über die xorg.conf gemacht, aber die ist deprecated, ich schau mal nach wie das heute "elegant" gemacht wird
<iskywalker> Ich habe den selveb problem wie hier http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1321403.html 
<user1312> Danke schön ppq :)
<iskywalker> ins besondere die letzte 2 beiträge
<crushpest> Wollt mal fragen, wie der befehl ist, damit man alias permanent machen kann?
<guntbert> iskywalker: ich hb keine Lust, ein forum anzuschauen um festzustellen ob ich möglicherweise helfen kann - beschreib dein problem zumindest in groen Zügen hier, bitte
<iskywalker> ich habe schob über ein modifizoerten kernel gelesen aber ich habe kein vertrauen zu so was
<guntbert> *groben
<iskywalker> also Toshiba satellite a100-547, dir backlight einstellungen lässt sch nicht ändern
<iskywalker> mit acpi_backlight=vendor kommt xorg nicht klar
<iskywalker> sry wegen der rechtscreibung
<ppq> user1312: wie es aussieht, reicht es, o.g. paket zu installieren und den empfänger ab- und wieder anzustecken
<crushpest> wie ist der befehl für ein permantes alias? 
<crushpest> ich will das ls="ls -al --color=auto" ist
<iskywalker> muss in der .bashrc
<user1312> ppq: mhh so leicht ist das wohl nicht, funktioniert bei mir auf jeden fall nicht (ohne neustart)
<ppq> user1312: dann kannst du das über die xorg.conf regeln. das wird in aktuellen ubuntuversionen (noch) funktionieren. der joystick input treiber ist hier beschrieben: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man4/joystick.4.html
<Herbert> mal einen schönen guten abend wünsche
<ppq> user1312: ein minimalistischer abschnitt dazu kann bspw. so aussehen http://pastebin.com/PW59dAeT
<ppq> user1312: lies ansonsten noch die restliche doku zur xorg.conf, bei bedarf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer
<Herbert> habe mal eine kurze frage an die gemeinschaft. wollte ububtu installieren habe aber von linux 0 ahnung, es läuft schon xp und win7 auf dem rechner, sollte ja eigendlich gehen aber wie so will linux 2 platten haben ????
<user1312> nagut, Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, ich werd da mal weiterlesen
<ppq> Herbert: zwei partitionen, meinst du?
<Herbert> ja genau muss ich 2 partitionen haben ?
<ppq> Herbert: das eine ist die / partition, enthält das "root-dateisystem". also das wurzeldateisystem - das, in dem alles drin ist. und das zweite ist die swap-partition, das ist sozusagen auslagerungsspeicher, der beim ruhezustand (tiefschlaf) des pcs genutzt wird oder wenn der arbeitsspeicher zu voll wird
<ppq> Herbert: man *muss* keine swap-partition anlegen, schaden tut das aber nicht. ohne swap-partition kann man ohne weiteres kein suspend-to-disk (ruhezustand) nutzen unter ubuntu.
<Herbert> meine idee war das 3 systeme laufen sollten xp win7 und ubuntu, jedes kann sein partition bekommen die 4te wollte ich dann für gespeicherte daten verwenden
<ppq> Herbert: ubuntu legt standardmäßig eine erweiterte partition an, darin dann zwei logische
<ppq> Herbert: vorteil: es können weit mehr als vier partitionen pro festplatte angelegt werden
<ppq> swap solltest du jedenfalls dalassen, wenn du nicht genau weißt, dass du drauf verzichten kannst. wenn du kein swap hast und dein arbeitsspeicher vollläuft, wird das programm kurz und schmerzlos getötet, das am meisten ram belegt bzw. dafür verantwortlich ist
<Herbert> also die partition die für ubuntu gedacht war noch mal löschen und selber anlegen lassen ????
<ppq> dabei kann es zu datenverlust oder folgeproblemen kommen
<ppq> nein, du kannst die vorgegebene partitionierung verwenden, das sollte sich nicht beißen mit windows
<ppq> oder hast du manuell eine primäre partition angelegt für ubuntu?
<Herbert> hmm :-( so wollt ich es machen schein aber irgendwie zu doof zu sein das hin zu bekommen :-(
<ppq> lass doch einfach alles automagisch erledigen :)
<Herbert> jep ich glaub das sind alles primäre partitionen :-(
<Herbert> hatte ich unter windoof gemacht
<ppq> aah.
<ppq> dann lösch einfach alle wieder bis auf die windows partitionen und leg keine neuen an
<ppq> das ubuntu-setup erkennt den freien platz und richtet sich bequem darin ein
<Herbert> mom ich probier mal
<ppq> die partition für gemeinsame daten kannst du aber schon anlegen, hauptsache freien platz für ubuntu lassen
<ppq> oh, bevor ich es vergesse: partitionieraktionen sind grundsätzlich gefährlich, du hast hoffentlich vollständige backups der daten auf der betreffenden festplatte!
<Herbert> wieviel sollte ich für ubuntu lassen an festplattenspeicher
<ppq> so viel du magst
<ppq> weniger als 20gb sollten es nicht sein, inklusive swap nicht weniger als 25gb, je nach dem wie viel arbeitsspeicher du hast
<Herbert> ja ganz doof bin ich nun auch nicht nur von linux habe ich null ahnung
<apollo13> ich komm hier mit 50gb inklusive home gut aus
<apollo13> für ne installation wo nicht viel in /home rumliegt reichen mir hier 13gb für /
<ppq> Herbert: übrigens: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger das und die verlinkten artikel sind ein guter leitfaden für neulinge
<Herbert> so habe nun 50 frei gelassen und starte noch mal mit cd neu
<frozen_> bei der installation von sun-java6-bin unter ubuntu erhalte icch folgende meldung: "/proc is not mounted; some java apps may fail - Could not create the Java virtual machine. - Error occurred during initialization of VM - Could not reserve enough space for object heap - Ignoring error generating classes.jsa" - das ganze auf ner vm
<frozen_> jemand ne idee was da los sein kann? ich vermute das ich deswegen funambol nicht installieren kann (fehler bei install:      [java] Could not create the Java virtual machine.)
<Herbert> ppq: ich wollt es wenigstens erstmal drauf bekommen :-( aber werde mich dann mal einlesen
<ppq> Herbert: gerade zur installation/partitionierung wirst du da ne menge finden
<Herbert> denn werd ich mich mal nebenbei an die arbeit machen wobei ich eigendlich ehe der typ bin der beim falsch machen lernt :-)
<ppq> Herbert: ich werd jetzt jedenfalls mal ins bett gehen, viel erfolg noch
<Herbert> danke für deine hilfe noch mal
<crushpest> so ich suche nach libstdc++5 Weiß jemand wie ich diese library bekomme?
<crushpest> hab libstdc++6 schon installliert, aber ich brauch die 5er
<vectory_> crushpest: schonmal synaptic oder apt-get probiert?
<crushpest> ja ist nichtmehr in den packetquellen vorhanden. Ist einfach schon zu veraltet
<crushpest> aber ich brauch es trotzdem
<crushpest> kennt jemand eine quelle
<vectory_> crushpest: finden tut man da debs für, weiß aber nicht, obs da nicht wahrscheinlich konflikte gibt
<vectory_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libstdc++5
<vectory_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/libstdc++5
<vectory_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libstdc++5
<crushpest> vectory_: thx, that was it ;)
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-17
<bullgard4> Heute ist Software Freedom Day 2011!
<Herbert_> Guten morgen an die gemeine
<Herbert_> habe mal ein großes problem. habe ubuntu draufgebracht un nun bekomme ich bein starten des pc "out of ranger" :-(
<Herbert_> kann mir da mal jemand helfen ????
<jokrebel> Morgähn
<jokrebel> Herbert_: Hast testhalber nen anderen Monitor zur Verfügung? Sieht aus aus ob nur Dein Monitor die ausgewählte Auflösung nicht anzeigen kann. Has vielleicht den Monitor beim booten noch nicht dran? Dann noch neu booten.
<jokrebel> -Has +Hattest
<Herbert_> Jokrebel ja hab schon ein anderen dran und das selbe prob, normalerweise sollte an der stelle der bootmanager kommen , habe auch noch windoof drauf
<Herbert_> mit pfeil nach unten und dann enter startet ubuntu auch und dann schaltet der monitor um
<onexused> Wenn ist das Nunstück git und Slotermeyer?
<onexused> Ja! Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput!
<jokrebel> onexused: ?
<Herbert_> irgendwie wird die frequenz so hoch angesetzt das der monitor abschaltet :-(
<Darter> guten morgen
<onexused> jokrebel: :P Monty Python: lustigste Witz der Welt / Killer-Witz
<onexused> Guten nacht.
<jokrebel> Herbert_: Hast Du beide Male das selbe Monitor-Kabel benutzt? Könnte auch an dem liegen, dass Grafikkarte den Monitor nicht korrekt erkennt.
<Herbert_> moin dater
<Darter> habe ein turtle-notebook, kann mir jemand nen tipp geben, welches tastatur-layout ich benutzen kann?
<Herbert_> jokrebel , das monitorkabel ist an beiden fest dran, er macht es auch nur bein strat des bootmanager, anschließend läuft es ja :-(
<Darter> bei alt-gr 8 kommt ein punkt statt die eckige klammer links
<Herbert_> dart nur bei 8 oder funkst alt-gr überhaupt nicht?
<Darter> war nur ein beispiel
<Darter> al-gr 7 ist das und-zeichen
<Darter> +t
<Herbert_> dart hast schon mal bein hersteller nach kybord treiber gesucht? könnte daran liegen
<jokrebel> Herbert_: Dann muss Du vermutlich im Grub noch Parameter übergeben…
<Darter> ich verschiedene layouts zur auswahl, blos das falsche gewählt
<Darter> +habe
<Herbert_> Jokrebel: das ist ne gute idee :-) aber wie mache ich das bin neuling bei linux :-(
<jokrebel> Herbert_: Mom - such grad noch nach was passendem für Dich.
<jokrebel> Herbert_: welches Grub nutzt Du?
<Herbert_> jokrebel: gute frage nächste frage :-( habe ubuntu gerade drauf gebracht un standart instaliert, weiß nicht wirklich welcher da drauf ist? wo finde ich das
<jokrebel> Herbert_: Hast Du in /boot/grub eine Datei namens menu.lst?
<Herbert_> jokrebel: nee :-( oder gibt es in ubuntu auch sowas wie versteckte dateien ? :-(
<Herbert_> laut anzeige habe ich nix drin :-(
<jokrebel> Herbert_: Ja - die beginnen dann mit einem Punkt.
<jokrebel> Herbert_: soll heißen /boot/grub ist leer?
<jokrebel> oder nur halt keine menu.lst?
<Herbert_> nein da sind ein haufen dateien drin aber keine menu.lst
<jokrebel> Herbert_: OK dann ist es wohl Grub2
<Herbert_> muss ich mir die versteckten dateien erst irgendwie sichtbar machen ???
<deem> Herbert_: ist da eine grub.cfg?
<Herbert_> ja die ist drin
<deem> dann ist es grub2
<jokrebel> Herbert_: Da gibt es dann folgendes zu lesen für Dich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Herbert_> ich schau mal danke erstmal für deine hilfe
<jokrebel> Herbert_: ich such schon noch weiter mit ;-)
<jokrebel> Herbert_: Das hier sollte der richtige Unterpunkt für Dich sein. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Thema#Aufloesung-festlegen --- !!!Aber man sollte vor dem verändern von Grub ###1stens verstehen was man wie tun muss und ###2tens ein Backup haben.
<Herbert_> jokrebel: ich habe zum glück beides nix dann kann also nix schief gehen /lach :-)
<Herbert_> ich versuch gerade heraus zu bekommen wo in meiner jetzigen grub die angaben sind 
<jokrebel> Herbert_: Tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen und veränder nicht die grub.cfg sondern geh so vor, wie es unter Konfiguration erklärt ist.
<Herbert_> jokrebel: jep war nur vorab schon mal am suchen bevor du den link geschickt hattest
<deem> Herbert_: die einstellungen geistern unter /etc/default/grub rum
<Herbert_> deem ich habe es schon gefunden das prob ist nur ich weiß nicht wie ich das ding mit rechte editieren kann
<Herbert_> steht aber normal "#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480" drin damit sollte es doch laufen :-(
<Herbert_> kann es daran liegen das die farbtiefe x24 fehlt ?
<deem> Herbert_: da ist ein "#" davor, also ist es nicht aktiviert
<deem> Herbert_: wenn du es mit grafischen programmen editieren willst musst du gedit, kate oder was auch immer du da nutzt mit gksu/kdesu starten
<deem> Herbert_: wenn du es mit der konsole editieren willst reicht ein "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<Herbert_> deem danke :-)  ahhh wusste noch irgendwas mit sudo aller dings acu nicht weiter :-)
<Herbert_> wissen erweitert aber noch nicht vollständig :-( wo gebe ich das ein ? hatte irgendwas von terminal öffnen im kopf kann aber nix finden :-(
<deem> Herbert_: wenn du unity hast drückst du auf die windows taste und tippst "terminal" oder einfacher "strg+alt+T"
<speedwagon> hi. hab jetzt nach langer zeit doch das upgrade auf 11.04 gewagt und hab kein lan mehr.
<speedwagon> also ifconfig zeigt eth0 nicht mehr an und dementsprechend klappt noch nicht mal mehr internet über dhcp
<Herbert_> danke hat geklappt mal schauen ob nun geht
<speedwagon> hab auch nen älteren kernel gebootet, hat nichts geändert. Meine Vermutung als Laie ist, dass das irgendwie mit dem Upgrade zusammenhängt ;). Vielleicht hal ?
<deem> speedwagon: was sagt denn "sudo lshw"? zeigt der deine ethernet karte an?
<speedwagon> am besten du sagst mir ein paar befehle die ich ausführen muss wenn ich linux reboote
<speedwagon> also in linux reboote meine ich
<deem> bitte?
<speedwagon> bin grad in windows
<speedwagon> zwecks diagnose
<deem> schlecht. hast du einen zweiten rechner dne du nutzen kannst?
<deem> oder wlan?
<Herbert__> HEUL :-( das wars nicht wirklich :-(
<speedwagon> weder noch
<Herbert__> die auflösung im grub scheint es nicht zu sein , es wird vohl versucht mit einer falschen frequenz den monitor anzusteuern
<deem> Herbert__: versuch mal die option "nomodeset"
<Herbert__> ich habe ne anzeige "out of ranger" und blinkt 92khz 58Hz
<sdx23> speedwagon: "lspci", "lsusb", "lsmod", "dmesg", "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-", "ifconfig -a" # damit sollte für den Anfang alles interessante abgedeckt sein. Am besten jeweils in eine Datei speichern und die dann später nopasten.
<dadrc> uname -a evtl noch
<deem> lsb_release -a? :D
<speedwagon> ok danke. ich reboote mal und gucke mal
<Herbert_> es ist zum mäuse melken :-( ich kann machen was ich will der reagiert nicht ein bissel :-(
<Herbert_> habe ich irgendwie die möglichkeit den grub nochmal komplett neu zu installieren ? vieleicht ist da irgendwas schief gelaufen bei der instllation ???
<dreamon_> Herbert_, kannst du nochmal zusammenfassen was genau das Problem ist.. Die Meldung kommt genau nach dem du einschaltest? und heißt out of range?
<speedwagon2> hallo. bin zurück aber muss noch kurz ein programm suchen, dass die zeilenumbrüche von linux darstellt und dann pasten
<dc5ala> Herbert_, sowas hatte ich auch schon bei einem Rechner beobachtet, der olle grub2 machte faxen bei der Auflösung. Dem musste ich dann die Auflösung vorgeben in der /etc/default/grub
<dreamon_> dc5ala, Sieht er das Bios starten?
<Herbert_> hi dreamon: also ich habe ubuntu installiert und noch windows drauf. grub2 , und beim starten erhalte ich "out of ranger" 92khz 58Hz blinkt
<Herbert_> der grub wird nicht angezeigt, habe schon einen 2ten monitor dran aber das selbe prob
<dreamon_> Herbert_, Aber das BIOS siehst du normal starten, beim einschalten.. nur sobald grub kommen müßte kommt die Meldung?
<Herbert_> dc5ala: habe ich schon gemacht und immer das selbe prob
<dc5ala> dreamon_, nehme ich mal an
<k1l_> Herbert_: installier mal den "startupmanager"  da kannst du dann einfach eine passende auflösung einstellen
<Herbert_> dreamon ja genau wenn ich dann warte startet auch ubuntu
<dc5ala> Herbert_, du hast danach aber auch update-grub aufgerufen, nachdem du die /etc/default/grub bearbeitet hast? 
<Herbert_> dc5ala :-( nö ;-( bin neu bei linux, wie mache ich das
<dreamon_> dreamon_, Achso du siehst nur das grub menu nicht.. dann würde ich auch startup-manager starten und da die Auflösung usw mal umstellen.
<k1l_> ich empfehle nochmal den startupmanager. dort kann man mit klickibunti die auflösung einstellen
<jokrebel> Herbert_: Wolltest Du Dich nicht erst einlesen in Grub2? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Thema#nderungen-aktivieren
<Herbert_> toll wie starte ich den ?
<Herbert_> jokrebel habe doch die änderungen gemacht :-(
<dreamon_> Herbert_, Den startup-manager mußt du installieren. sollte unter synaptic-Paketverwaltung leicht zu finden sein.. Oder ist er auch im software-center.. 
<speedwagon2> Ja. Nochmals hi. Wie erwähnt, hab ich ein Upgrade auf 11.04 gemacht und keinen Internetzugang über lan/dhcp mehr. Allerdings ist der Eintrag von eth0 in ifconfig erst verschwunden,nachdem ich dhclient manuell aufgerufen hatte. 
<dreamon_> speedwagon2, geh mal in Konsole und mach "sudo ifconfig eht0 up" (muß ich bei meinem Notebook manchmal auch machen)
<speedwagon2> ok, notiere ich mir(bin grad in windows).
<k1l_> speedwagon2: notiere auch mal, was in der /etc/network/interfaces drin steht.
<speedwagon2> kann ich eigentlich diverse paste-einträge zusammen verlinken ?
<k1l_> du kannst alles in einen nopaste eintrag scheiben:)
<speedwagon2> ok. sehe grade, dass eh keine verwechselungsgefahr besteht (sorry für die vielen einträge)
<speedwagon2> ich reboote mal, bis nachher
<speedwagon2> hi/re Die /etc/network/interfaces ist hier  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402697/
<deem> speedwagon2: du solltest das interface eth0 mal auf "iface eth0 dhcp auto" stellen
<deem> warum das auch immer so da drin steht
<speedwagon2> werde ich machen. soll ichs jetzt mal testen?
<deem> machma
<speedwagon2> ok. bis gleich
<dreamon_> deem, Meine interfaces zeigt nur die Zeile 1+2 von dem paste das speedwagon einstellt hat. Ist das normal?
<k1l_> dreamon_: ja, weil wenn man dort ein interface reinschreibt macht der NM nichts mehr
<dreamon_> k1l_, Ah Danke!
<deem> bei mir steht noch zusätzlich "auto eth0"
<deem> aber ansonsten fehlt der rest gänzlich
<k1l_> ,interfaces?
<shetlandpony> k1l_, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dreamon_> bei mir ist es auch nicht eth0 sondern eth8 .. weiß nicht warum.
<deem> tja. die nummer is ja auch ziemlich egal. hauptsache es tut
<dreamon_> Soll heißen, in der interfaches steht nur "auto lo","iface lo inet loopback". Aber eth8 ist Lan wenn kabel drin ist. Weiß nciht wie er auf eth8 kommt
<k1l_> da ist wohl udev mal amok gelaufen
<dreamon_> deem, tun tut es.. muß manchmal mit einem "ifconfig eth8 up" nachhelfen
<dreamon_> k1l_, Kann ich das wieder irgendwie zurückbiegen. Habe mehrere Kisten.. Muß immer umdenken.
<speedwagon> Soweit hat sich nichts geändert scheinbar.
<sdx23> dreamon_: Wird festgelegt in /etc/udev/rules.d/ und da dann "persistent net"
<sdx23> speedwagon: Nutzt du den Netzwerkmanager?
<speedwagon> Also ich hatte den damals entfernt und wicd installiert.
<deem> ich seh grade in der interfaces wird eth0 durch ppp definiert
<deem> da isn skript drin
<speedwagon> soll ich das mal alles auskommentieren ?
<speedwagon> das ist für besuche bei meiner mutter, benötige ich sonst nicht
<deem> speedwagon: mach das mal
<deem> speedwagon: das einzige was du stehn lässt sind die beiden zeilen am anfang mit dem loopback und die zeile in der steht "auto eth0" den rest auskommentieren
<speedwagon> ok, wird gemacht
<speedwagon> bin gleich wieder da
<dreamon_> sdx23, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/691401/ -> Die ist ganz schon voller zeug.
<k1l_> dreamon_: ist das eine saubere installation? oder ist das nen usb-stick? oder ist das ein image, was von einem zum nächsten pc gewandert ist?
<k1l_> oder hast du mal verschiedenste usb und pci karten ausprobiert?
<dreamon_> k1l_, Die Installation war vor 5Jahren. Hat schon eine Geschichte diese Installation ;) Gewandert .. hmm, das kann schon sein. Diesen PC hab ich vor 2Jahren besorgt. Ja muß wohl übernommen worden sein.
<k1l_> siehste
<sdx23> dreamon_: da kann dann alles raus, was du nicht mehr verwendest.
<k1l_> für jedes neue hardware device kommt nen neues device dazu. könnte ja sein, dass die alte eth0 nochmal wieder kommt (aus sich der software)
<dreamon_> Kann ich die Löschen? und neu erstellen lassen, oder muß ich händisch?
<sdx23> Wie gesagt, lösch einfach die Zeilen, die du nicht mehr brauchst. Danach kannst du noch die Nummern der Interfaces anpassen, wenn nötig.
<speedwagon2> hi/re. Hat nichts gebracht scheinbar.
<deem> speedwagon2: wie sieht denn deine interfaces nun aus?
<speedwagon2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402697/ So wie hier, nur mit Zeilen 1,2 und 9 wie du sagtest
<speedwagon2> der Rest fehlt (bis auf etwaige Leerzeilen)
<deem> speedwagon2: hast du denn den network manager noch installiert?
<dreamon_> Da steht z.B. ATTR{address}=="00:23:8b:74:ea:10", wo kann ich nachschauen ob das im meinem Gerät verbaut ist, bzw welche Hardware das ist.?
<deem> dreamon_: "ip a" sollte die mac anzeigen
<speedwagon2> müsste ich nachschauen, ob der sich wiedereingenistet hat (denke nicht)
<dreamon_> deem, Ach das ist die MAC. Dann ist klar. Danke
<sdx23> speedwagon2: Wie ist das Ding denn überhaupt verbunden? I.e. mit was?
<speedwagon2> per lankabel mit dem router (von alice)
<sdx23> speedwagon2: und der router macht dhcp?
<speedwagon2> also normalerweise per dhcp 
<speedwagon2> ja
<sdx23> speedwagon2: k. Dann gib da entweder noch ein "iface eth0 inet dhcp" anstatt Zeile 10 rein und mach danach entweder nen Reboot oder "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart".
<sdx23> speedwagon2: Wenn das nichts bringt - was mich wundern würde - kannst du den dhcp-client auch direkt starten: "sudo dhclient eth0"
<sdx23> speedwagon2: und ggf solltest du noch prüfen, ob eth0 auch das richtige Interface ist, "ifconfig -a" zeigt alle vorhandenen.
<speedwagon2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402657/ die ifconfig ist hier, sagt aber nicht viel aus
<sdx23> Nur dass du zwei Interaces hast und es genausogut das andere da sein könnte, i.e. eth1
<sdx23> Ich würde jetzt zunächst dhclient händisch starten und sehen, welches es ist. Danach dann die /etc/network/interfaces entsprechend editieren.
<speedwagon2> wie stelle ich das fest? ich hab noch ein paar andere ausgaben hier, kann man das mit lscpi feststellen welche welche ist ?
<speedwagon2> (falls die vertauscht wurden)
<dreamon> deem, k1l_ Danke, Endlich wieder geordnete Verhältnisse. Gibt es noch andere rules, die ich noch bedenken sollte?
<sdx23> speedwagon2: lspci ehr nicht. dmesg unter Umständen. Um's genau zu wissen brauchst du die udev-Rulesdatei, mit der sich dreamon vorhin rumgeschlagen hat.
<speedwagon2> also laut lshw müsste eth0 der realtek sein (also lan)
<sdx23> speedwagon2: aber wie gesagt, dhclient händisch starten und einfach sehen, wo er eine ip bekommt.
<speedwagon2> ok, ich mach dann mal
<speedwagon2> Ok. Hat soweit geklappt.
<speedwagon2> Das gibt auch erste Hinweise, wieso zuletzt mein Wlan nicht mehr ging, wenn die /etc/network/interface verhunzt ist.
<speedwagon2> Kann man eigentlich noch Gnome nutzen oder ist das mittlerweile stark verändert? Unity verwirrt mich irgendwie
<TheInfinity> speedwagon2: kannst beim login einstellen ob du gnome oder unity nutzen willst
<speedwagon2> ich werde gleich mal gucken (hab autologin eingestellt, daher kenn ich den anmeldebildschirm nicht so richtig und habs unter "Benutzer wechseln" nicht gefunden)
<speedwagon2> Mal eine kurze Frage, wo sieht man eigentlich unter unity die laufenden Programme, namentlich den Browser den ich minimiert habe?
<k1l_> speedwagon2: links in der zeile
<k1l_> laufende programme haben einen .
<k1l_> speedwagon2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/unity
<speedwagon2> Ach so, danke.
<envy> hallo, mit welchem Befehl kann ich die grössten Dateien auf meinem / anzeigen lassen, meine Platte läuft andauern voll und ich weiss nicht warum
<k1l_> envy: baobab wäre die klick-bunt lösung
<k1l_> envy: für die konsole "du" da musste aber noch parameter mitgeben (siehe manpage)
<envy> klick bunt lösung ist auch ok :D
<k1l_> kann ich auch nur empfehlen. nutze ich auch um speicherfresser zu finden :)
<speedwagon2> der eintrag im wiki unter gdm ist irgendwie nicht vollkommen aktuell scheint mir. Zumindest kann ich nicht einstellen, dass ich automatisch Gnome auswähle wie hier: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/53/19/gdm2_options.jpg
<k1l_> gnome heisst ab 11.04 auch ubuntu classic
<speedwagon2> Ach so. Dankeschön :)
<speedwagon2> Gibts irgendwie die Möglichkeit Usern (dann im Forum) "Dankespunkte" zukommen zu lassen? Falls nein, danke ich einfach hier deem, k1l und sdx23 für eben.
<speedwagon2> (hoffe keinen vergessen zu haben)
<k1l> speedwagon2: passt schon :)
<davidek> Moin! Meine Schwester macht gerade ein Au Pair in England und hat sich dafür nen Laptop gekauft, um dort in ihrem Zimmer ab und zu mal ins Netz zu gehen. Leider ist das WLAN-Signal für Ubuntu sozusagen zu schwach. Wenn sie Windows bootet, kann sie das Internet stabil nutzen. Wenn sie sich dem Accesspoint nähert, funktioniert es auch mit Ubuntu.
<davidek> Woran kann das liegen? Gibt es irgendein Schräubchen, an dem man drehen kann? Irgendwelche Treiber-Optionen? Beide Systeme nutzen ja den gleichen Chip, also verstehe ich nicht, warum es mit Ubuntu nicht gehen sollte.
<ppq> davidek: das kann am treiber liegen. da müsste man nun wissen, was das fürn wlan-chip ist ('lspci -knn') und den mal recherchieren
<ppq> davidek: wenn das nichts hilfreiches ergibt, kann man zur not noch den windowstreiber nutzen, mit ndiswrapper
<ppq> hmpf
<davidek> @ppq: wie wäre dann das weitere vorgehen?
<ppq> davidek: hast du meine nachricht noch bekommen? <ppq> davidek: das kann am treiber liegen. da müsste man nun wissen, was das fürn wlan-chip ist ('lspci -knn') und den mal recherchieren
<ppq> davidek: die ausgabe kannst du mal in einen pastebin packen
<davidek> jojo, ist nur nicht so einfach. sie ist ja in england. werde heute abend mal anrufen.
<davidek> könnte es an den verschiedenen maximalsendeleistungen für die verschiedenen staaten liegen? hab da in den treibern mal gesehen, dass sowas berücksichtigt wird.
<ppq> nein, die länderunterschiede äußern sich in dem fall meistens nur in der anzahl der channels
<ppq> ein problem in der richtung würde dazu führen, dass das gar nicht erst geht ;)
<ppq> wird sehr wahrscheinlich am treiber liegen
<ppq> habe vorhin noch etwas geschrieben, das du nciht bekommen hast: <ppq> davidek: wenn das nichts hilfreiches ergibt, kann man zur not noch den windowstreiber nutzen, mit ndiswrapper
<ppq> ,wlan? davidek, dazu allgemein auch mal das hier lesen
<shetlandpony> davidek, dazu allgemein auch mal das hier lesen, WLAN ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN - Weitere Infos im query ...
<davidek> ah stimmt, das mit ndiswrapper ist untergegangen.
<TheInfinity> davidek: du könntest deine scripte die du verwendest um bots zu killen auch mal ausmachen. du scheinst shetlandpony zu ignieren *g*
<davidek> echt? ich hab da schon ne nachricht von dem pony.
<TheInfinity> davidek: du sendest so zeugs via query: " Bot Sentry eingeschalten:  Sie werden jetzt ignoriert!  Ihre Nachricht wird übermittelt wenn sie die folgenden Fragen innerhalb von 10 Minuten richtig beantworten:  Um zu testen, ob du ein Spam-Bot oder ein Mensch bist, schreibe bitte meinen Vornamen (erster Buchstabe groß)."
<davidek> oh ja. das ist nen plugin gegen icq-spambots.
<LupusE> hi
<alxxor> moin
<subz3r0> moin
<jokrebel> seit ich meine TV-Browser von 3.0.1 auf 3.0.2 upgedatet habe und auch das frei Java gegen das SunJava getauscht habe ist etwa die hälfte meiner Sender leer. Sprich, sie werden zwar in der Liste angezeigt, aber es steht nichts drin (was wann läuft). Jemand ne Idee oder ähnliche Probleme?
<jokrebel> Wenn ich die "jetzt laufenden Sendungen" aufrufe kommen 12 Zeilen obwohl fast 40 Sender in den Einstellungen gespeichert wurden.
<sdfx123> hallo... hat jemand eine idee wie ich herausfinde ob meine grafikkarte oder mein monitor defekt ist...
<sdfx123> mein ganzes bild ist rot
<sdfx123> :(
<Fuchs> sdfx123: anderen Monitor anschliessen?  Ansonsten: ist eine Konsole  (CTRL+ALT+F1) auch davon betroffen? 
 * k1l würde einfach erstmal am kabel wackeln
<sdfx123> ja und das bios
<Fuchs> sdfx123: wie ist der Monitor angeschlossen? 
<sdfx123> hab leider weder einen laptop noch einen 2. moni rumliegen
<sdfx123> sonst hätte ich schon den moni am laptop angeschlossen :(
<sdfx123> vga
<Fuchs> sdfx123: dann kann es sehr gut auch Kabel oder Anschluss sein, weil da die 3 Farbkanaele getrennt uebertragen werden
<sdfx123> also direkt an der onbord grafik
<ppq> mit vga hatte ich das auch mal, neues kabel half
<k1l> sdfx123: ist das ein laptop mit dem internen tft bei dem das problem auftritt?
<sdfx123> also Xorg.log.0 hat mal keine error meldungen drin... gibt es ev. ein testprogramm oder so das die grafikkarte testet
<sdfx123> ne ein stand-pc
<k1l> sdfx123: wie wird das übertragen? vga, hdmi, dvi?
<Fuchs> vga, schrubte er doch
<k1l> dann  wackel einfach mal am kabel
<k1l> an beiden enden
<burninice> hi, welches sind denn die richtigen einfachen anführungszeichen in einem bash script?
<Fuchs> ''
<zsh4310> Rechts neben ä sind die.
<burninice> zsh4310: szet?
<zsh4310> Wie bitte?
<burninice> ich glaube mein charset in putty passt nicht
<Fuchs> burninice: war ein ae 
<burninice> Fuchs danke
<sdfx123> wackeln birngt nix... was würdet ihr sagen... eher monitor oder grafikkare
<Fuchs> kann man so nicht sagen, sdfx123 
<sdfx123> was geht eher ein... nun stimmt die farbe wieder ...
<sdfx123> kabel??
<burninice> file=/usr/bin/basename $image  <- das muesste doch den dateinamen von $image in die variable file speichern oder?
<ppq> burninice: ja, ohne dateiendung
<ppq> also genaugenommen NICHT den dateinamen
<Fuchs> oeh
<ppq> und da fehlen  `` :D
<Fuchs> da fehlt ein $() oder ``
<burninice> um alles nach dem = ?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> sonst schreibt er genau das in die variable, bis zum Leerzeichen zumindest
<burninice> ppq: also bei mir kommt die dateiendung mit, also doch der dateinamen.
<burninice> danke üeuch beiden trotzdem
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<crapman> seit kurzem hängt firefox ständig bei mir
<crapman> also friert ein und geht nach na zeit wieder
<crapman> meistens
<vectory> cache leeren
<vectory> fucken das keine seiten mit js offen sind
<apollo13> crapman: starts ohne addons und schau obs weiterhin auftritt
<crapman> js ?
<crapman> java script?
<vectory> crapman: ja javascript, ich hab hier grad ne seite auf die eindeutig den browser lähmt
<crapman> bei flash stürzt er auch regelmäßig ab
<vectory> jup
<crapman> der addon manager lädt und lädt
<apollo13> klingt nach kaputten profil…
<crapman> ja wenn man was anklickt gehts doch
<c_korn> wie kann ich mich zu einem wlan n netzwerk mittels g standard verbinden?
<apollo13> c_korn: wie kannst du ne tür mit breite 95 in ne 80er öffnung einbauen?
<ppq> c_korn: generell geht das nur, wenn der AP "N/G mixed mode" unterstützt. wenn, dann geht's aber mit beliebiger 802.11g hardware/treiber
<ppq> (auf gewohnte weise)
<ppq> bei dd-wrt ist das auf 802.11n-fähigen geräten die voreinstellung
<c_korn> hm, keine ahnung ob mein netgear das kann, muss ich probieren. wie verbinde ich mich jetzt mit dem g standard?
<apollo13> wenn er auf n eingestellt ist __gar nicht__
<apollo13> wenn er auf g/n eingestellt ist sollte der network manager ganz normal verbinden
<c_korn> er verbindet ja auch, aber eben mit n standard. ich will g.
<apollo13> warum?
<apollo13> n ist definitiv besser da du aufm 5ghz channel arbeiten kannst
<c_korn> bug 736171
<apollo13> g ist 2.4ghz und somit im crappy bereich beheimatet
<c_korn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/736171
<c_korn> hier gibt es keine anderen wlan netze außer meinen
<apollo13> das hat ja nix mit wlan zu tun, da können durchaus auch andere reinfunken iirc, either way guck die treiberoptionen an -- im normalfall kann man nem treiber sagen was geht und was nicht
<ppq> ob es im webinterface des APs ne einstellung für "nur g" gibt, hast du sicher schon geguckt..? oder hast du andere geräte die über n reinsollen?
<c_korn> ja, mein notebook soll weiterhin über n reingehen. der ist nicht von dem bug betroffen.
<yJan_> nächster versuch ... ??? habe da einmal eine Frage: Habe einen PC gekauft, und darin war eine radeon HD 6870 ... das live system klappt, die installation klappte, nur kann ich das ubuntu nicht mehr starten, weil dann tritt sofort der black screen of death auftritt.
<ppq> yJan_: starte mal den recoverymodus und geh in eine root-shell. da kannst du dann über 'apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle' und 'aticonfig' den proprietären treiber vom amd installieren und aktivieren
<ppq> *von
<yJan> B  O  A  R ... danke für alle die geantwortet haben, das webirc war einigermaßen störrisch ...
<ppq> geht es jetzt?
<yJan> so, recovery modus geht auch nicht, es sieht so aus als würde diese radeon karte nichtmal vesa oder so unterstützen ...
<yJan> ich hoffe :-X
<vectory> hab dir mal im query ppqs letzt nachricht geschickt
<ppq> yJan: du kannst auch chrooten und da die pakete installieren
<ppq> ,chroot? yJan
<shetlandpony> yJan: chroot steht fuer change root und ist eine Funktion auf Unix-Systemen um das Rootverzeichnis zu aendern. Es bietet somit eine Moeglichkeit, User und Programme in ein Verzeichnis einzusperren. Mehr Informationen unter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<ppq> öh, das da http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<vectory> oder recoverymodus mit bootparameter für fbdev laden
<yJan> habe den gentoo guide für chroot schon ausprobiert und dort versucht den treiber von der webseite zu installieren ... ohne erfolg, bricht in der mitte bei der stelle für die installation des distributionsspezifischen treiberpakets ab... vectory: Welcher parameter ist das?
<ppq> yJan: ganz schlecht.
<yJan> habe vga=771, xforcevesa und --verbose text schon ausprobiert ...
<vectory> probier mal xmodule=fbdev
<ppq> yJan: grundsätzlich nur grafiktreiber aus der paketverwaltung nutzen, die von der amd seite kriegt man oft nicht mehr runter
<vectory> oh wenn text nimmer geht
<PBeck> hi
<ppq> yJan: und für's chrooten gibt es auch ubuntu-doku... die von gentoo ist zwar sehr gut, aber es kann bestimmt vorkommen, dass man sich damit was zerschießt
<yJan> :D
<yJan> das einzige was komisch ist: die live cd startet ohne probleme: Gibt es nicht auch eine möglichkeit, die benutzten einstellungen zu übertragen?
<ppq> yJan: die live-cd enthält direkt auch fglrx
<ppq> die ist so gebaut, auf möglichst vielen systemen zu funktionieren. im gegensatz zu einem installierten system, da braucht man ja das meiste nicht
<ppq> und normalerweise tut eben jede grafikkarte mit vesa oder dem freien nativen treiber, die neuen amd sachen sind da leider ne ausnahme
<yJan> also  noch einmal chrooten und dann einfach ein einfaches apt-get install fglrx ?
<yJan> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war in meiner log datei dort ein EE...
<ppq> ja, das ist der kaputte treiber, den du wie gesagt erstmal loswerden musst
<ppq> wie das geht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, schau mal dort wo du ihn runtergeladne hast+
<yJan> [    12.170] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<yJan> ich probiere das mal ...
<Der_Held> Nabend
<Der_Held> Ich hab ein Backup von meinem Rechner mit sbackup erstellt.
<Der_Held> das verzeichniss gehoert dann root aber ich kann mittels sudo dort nicht hineinwechseln
<jokrebel> Der_Held: Das ist immer gut ;-)
<Der_Held> sudo cd /var/backups
<Der_Held> sudo cd comand not found
<Der_Held> wieso nicht?
<ppq> cd ist ein shell builtin befehl und kein programm
<ppq> 'sudo cd' ist eh sinnlos
<Fuchs> sudo -i 
<Fuchs> wenn es unbedingt sein muss
<ppq> 'sudo -i' oder -s dann bist du root und kannst per 'cd bla/' da reinwechseln
<Der_Held> @ppq und Fuchs: Super Danke! shell builtin... haette ich wissen muessen.. argh.. 
<yJan> wollte nur noch mal schnell allen danken die mir geholfen hatten, es hat wirklich nur an dem paket fglrx gelegen :)
<ppq> :)
<yJan> dachte mit meiner neuen karte wäre ich verloren, der schwarze bildschirm sah wirklich extrem hoffnungslos aus :)
<yJan> nächste haltestelle: dwm XD
<yJan> wo wir geradde bei hoffnungslosen problemen waren
<ppq> use kde instead
<yJan> :D tiled window managers are underestimated. they are extremely helpful ...
<Fuchs> offtopic and DE/WM wars are overrated, und englisch erst recht. Zurueck zum Thema :p 
<dreamon> Könnt ihr mir ein Vokabeltrainer für Englisch empfehlen. Kind  (5.Klasse).Sollte Vokabeln eingeben/anlegen können. Abfragen, eventuell mit Sprachausgabe. Mit Bild vielleicht würde das lernen unterstüzten. Gebts da was?
<Fuchs> parley vielleicht? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ja, das Teste ich gerade. Mal nach einem deutschen Wiki schauen.
<T4b> Ich habe einen simlink auf ein Programm in /usr/local/bin und der Ordner ist auch im PATH, da stimmt alles.
<T4b> Trotzdem kommt immer wenn ich das Programm starten will "Kommando nicht gefunden". Ich gebe genau den Dateinamen des symlinks ein. Was könnte da schief laufen?
<T4b> Wahrscheinlich ist der Fehler vollkommen idiotisch, aber ich finde ihn nicht.
<apollo13> ls -lisa von dem sylink pasten
<apollo13> zusätzlich which das_was_du_ausführen willst
<apollo13> btw warum nen symlink auf etwas in /u/l/bin? das ist doch eh im PATH
<T4b> apollo13:  Nein, der symlink ist da, nicht das Programm
<T4b> 204859 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 2011-09-17 18:40 /usr/local/bin/bundle -> /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/bundle
<apollo13> was sagt which bundle und was sagt ls -lisa /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/bundle
<T4b> "which bundle" hat keine Ausgabe.
<apollo13> na dann…
<apollo13> echo $PATH
<T4b> "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games" wie gesagt, ist drin
<apollo13> steht der path wirklich als string da?
<T4b> Ah. "ls: Zugriff auf /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/bundle nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung"
<apollo13> tja…
<T4b> Dann wohl chmod +x, oder?
<apollo13> kA ich weiß nicht was bundle ist
<T4b> Ruby-Zeugs, ist eine Voraussetzung für diaspora
<apollo13> husthust, diaspora dieses ding mit den großen sicherheitslücken!?
<apollo13> weiß aber dennoch nicht was bundle ist und werde dir deshalbn sicher nicht raten dem +x zu geben
<T4b> apollo13:  Wollte ich mal ausprobieren, Link her bitte, mit den Sicherheitslücken.
<T4b> Oder ich such selbst, wart mal
<T4b> apollo13:  Hmm, also die haben am Anfang extrem Mist gebaut, die Frage ist, ob sich das mittlerweile gebessert hat - alles was ich finden kann sind fehler eines pre-alpha-releases. Was natürlich nicht heissen muss, dass es jetzt sicherer ist.
<Minipluto> ich bin jetzt erstmalig mit meinem Notebook in einem LAN, dem ich nicht vertraue, nun habe ich noch solche Sachen wie apache und Samba laufen. Wie kann ich es erst mal so einrichten, dass ich nur mit localhost auf die Dienste zugreifen kann?
<sdx23> Minipluto: iptables, wenn du nicht gerade die ganzen Konfigurationen bearbeiten möchtest.
<Minipluto> sdx23: ja genau, ich könnte ja auch z.B. bei apache das mit deny from all und so weiter machen und bei Samba andere Zugriffsrechte aber lieber wäre mir erst mal eine zentrale Methode, vor allem weil ich mir auch sorgen mache, dass ich vielleicht etwas vergesse. Dann schaue ich mir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iptables2 an.
<sysdef> Minipluto: http://bit.ly/V1eBb
<Minipluto> sysdef: das brauch ich ;)#
<Minipluto> brb
<Minipluto> sorry, musste kurz weg
<baccenfutter> wer kann shorewall gut genug, um mir sagen zu koennen, wie ich bei einem REJECT ein TCP-RST zurueck sende? hintergrund ist, dass meine ports immer noch als filtered aufgelistet werden...
<alamar> baccenfutter: falscher channel
<baccenfutter> meinste ich sollte mal in #shorewall fragen?
<baccenfutter> ich will ja hier nicht die support unterhaltungen unterbrechen...
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-18
<S1lv3R> morsche
<S1lv3R> kann mir jmd nen howto geben wo man die Netzwerkkartentreiber mit in den Installations Prozess von Ubuntu Server einbinden kann ?
<VoLLi> lol... hier wollt ich grad eigentlich nicht hin. aber ich sag mal hallo :)
<bullgard4> volli: Hallo! Was ist denn Deine Lieblings-Distribution?
<tobago> wie kann ich ein paar bash zeilen feuern, ohne dass es unterbrochen wird, wenn ein command 'n fehler raised? z.b. "umount /media/usbdisk/; mount /media/usbdisk/", auch wenn es nichts zum umounten gibt.
<sdx23> tobago: tut es.
<jokrebel> hi
<tobago> sdx23: mmh? wenn ich "umount /media/usbdisk/; mount /media/usbdisk/" mache, bricht es beim ersten command ab, wenn es nicht gemountet ist: "umount: /media/disk ist laut \u201emtab\u201c nicht eingehängt"
<sdx23> Tut es nicht. Es gibt eine Fehlermeldung aus. Abbrechen würde es mit: umount /media/usbdisk/ && mount /media/usbdisk
<tobago> sdx23: danke. du hattest recht :)
<LupusE> hi
<TheInfinity> hmm. wie kann ich postfix ein eigenes logfile zuweisen?
<TheInfinity> also wie weise ich postfix etwas anderes als mail.* fürs syslog zu? oder wie gebe ich postfix ein eigenes logfile zum schreiben?
<TheInfinity> google spuckt nicht wirklich was brauchbares aus ...
<sdx23> TheInfinity: syslog facility in der master.cf setzten und dann syslog entsprechend einstellen, würde ich meinen.
<TheInfinity> sdx23: du meinst die main.cf?
<TheInfinity> http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html#syslog_facility
<sdx23> hm, dann wohl dort.
<TheInfinity> sdx23: hmm. wie bau ich denn neue dazu? einfach ne syslog facility postfix hinzufügen mag er net,.
<TheInfinity> fixed facilities? wtf.
<Minipluto> huhu, es gibt doch sowas wie TOP fürs Netzwerk. Wie heißt das noch mal?
<Minipluto> ist eine Konsolenanwendung
<jokrebel> ntop
<Minipluto> jokrebel: danke
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Gibt noch einiges mehr: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-monitoring
<Minipluto> jokrebel: jo super danke, hab ich gerade auch gefunden als ich im Wiki nach ntop gesucht habe =)
<TheInfinity> sdx23: habs nun auf local5 gesetzt.
<TheInfinity> sdx23: was n irrsinn Oo
<bullgard4> [seahorse] Passwords and Encrption Keys > Reiter "Passwords" > Eintrag "Name=Passwords:default" : Was bedeutet hier »default« (im Unterschied zu »login«)?
<dreamon> Parley zeigt mir im Pyton einen Fehler an. Hab die Datei mit angehängt, könnt ihr mir sagen wo der Fehler ist? (habe nichts verändert! -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/692218/
<sash_> 250 ist leer.
<dreamon> Nene.. das ist nach unten geschoben.. zeile 250 -> habs markiert
<dreamon> Zeile 259 im Pastebin
<dreamon> action1.statusTip = str(i18n("Fetches an image for the selected translation"))
<dreamon> Die Fehlermeldung steht ganz oben.
<k1l_> "'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe4' in position 1: ordinal not in range(128)"
<dreamon> Einer hat geschrieben, es läge an der Übersetzung an den Umlaufen.. Aber ich sehe keine Umlaute
<sash_> http://www.pycs.net/users/0000323/stories/14.html http://www.pycs.net/users/0000323/stories/14.html <- dreamon 
<dreamon> sash_, Ah genau ist ein ä drin.. Aber ich frag mich wo das ist.. dann änder ich das ab.
<sash_> Ui, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/parley-plugin-fuer-automatische-google-bildsuc/#post-2701702
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6bv7crt |        Parley PlugIn für automatische Google Bildsuche funzt nitt › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<sash_> http://old.nabble.com/-Bug-270418--New%3A-Parley-fails-to-activate-Google-images-script-in-German-locale-td31349499.html
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6yfoxjq | Old Nabble - kde-bugs-dist - [Bug 270418] New: Parley fails to activate Google images script in German locale
<sash_> dreamon: Beim letzten sollte ein Hinweis stehen.
<sash_> Die Übersetzung von "Fetching an image" hat "Lädt herunter" oder so drin, daran stört es sich wohl.
<dreamon> Reason are the 'umlauts' in the german translation of "Fetches an image for the
<dreamon> selected translation" - "Lädt ein Bild für die ausgewählte Übersetzung
<dreamon> herunter". 
<dreamon> sash_, unicode(i18n das muß wohl rein.. ich teste mal.
<dreamon> sash_, Danke nun gehts!
<dreamon> Hab noch einen anderen Fehler gleicher Natur -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/692237/ (fehler) -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/692239/ (skript)
<niko_20010> hallo zusammen
<jokrebel> .oO( hat das eigentlich auch nen Ubuntu-Bezug? )
<sash_> jokrebel: Ja, die Ubuntu-Packages scheinen Mist zu sein.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ja ist mir Ubuntu original installiert und geht nicht
<dreamon> mit=mit
<sash_> dreamon: Guck doch mal, ob die upstream mit den Versionen schon weiter sind, vergleich die Quelltexte, "installier" deren Version und poste ein paar Bugs im Launchpad. Damit wäre dann auch schon mal dein halber Sonntag verplant.
<dreamon> sash_, Achje. ;)
<PBeck> hi
<dreamon> sash_, Wo find ich was zum Thema upstream. sagt mir nix
<sash_> "upstream" sind die eigentlichen Entwickler des Pakets. Das bezeichnet man so.
<dreamon> Ich schau mal ob ich einen Irc finde
<sash_> dreamon: http://edu.kde.org/applications/all/parley, IRC: #kde-edu on Freenode
<makro> Hi
<leszek> hi
<puv> hi
<[23]> Hallo, ist es möglich in der bashrc ein alias anzulegen wo man auch Argumente wie $1 einbinden kann? bei mir funktioniert das nicht, zumindest nicht bei Befehlen in ""
<[23]> wenn ich $1 usw definiere sind diese beim Aufruf leer
<frostschutz> [23]: dann willst du vielleicht kein alias sondern eine funktion?
<[23]> frostschutz: wenn man es so umgehen kann, dann will ich sicher das :) dachte nur es gehe auch ihne den "Umweg"
<womml> Hallo, seit einer Neuinstallation von Ubuntu10.04 wird kein Wlan Netzwerk mehr gefunden. Wie kann ich das beheben? Laut lspci wurde mein Wlan Controller erkannt.
<BuZZ-T> womml: zeigt lspci -v an dass ein Kernel Modul für die Karte in Verwendung ist?
<bullgard4> womml: Gibt iwconfig nichts Gescheites aus?
<womml> BuZZ-T: das gibt folgendes an: Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge ... Kernel modules: ssb
<womml> bullgard4: iwconfig gibt mir was nettes aus
<BuZZ-T> dann würde ich, wie bullgard4 gesagt hat, über iwconfig schauen, ob ein Interface erstellt wurde
<womml> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/477945/
<BuZZ-T> womml: findet "sudo iwlist scan" Wlans?
<womml> BuZZ-T: nee der sagt nur  Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<BuZZ-T> dann aktivier es mal: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BuZZ-T> und dann nochmal iwlist probieren
<womml> mag nicht, das sagt jetzt SIOCSIFFLAGS: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<womml> hm ich seh grad, mein wlan lämpchen am notebook leuchtet auch nicht, lässt sich aber per fn+f2 auch nicht aktivieren
<womml> bei einem rechtsklick auf das applet-icon ist aber "funknetzwerk aktivieren" aktiv
<sdx23> Was sagt "rfkill list"?
<womml> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/477948/
<sdx23> Das ist in Ordnung. Wäre aber dann doch mal interessant, was das genau für eine Karte ist.
<sdx23> lspci und/oder lsusb sagen das.
<womml> lspci sagt mir :Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<sdx23> die dort angesprochene Bios-Option hast du geprüft?
<womml> noch nicht, aber gleich ^^
<figaccio> salve zusammen
<figaccio> hab bei ner Western Digital den PCB getauscht... nachdem der alte gegrillt wurde, nun ist die partitionstabelle weg
<figaccio> hat jemand ne idee, wie man mit ubuntu das fixen kann
<figaccio> lustiger weise erkennt fdisk die platte als 2199MB platte, dabei ist das nur eine 1TB
<figaccio> da hat es wohl die geometrie ein wenig verschoben
<sdx23> figaccio: Also gesetzt die Platte funktioniert wie sie soll (es klingt nicht so), kannst du eine Sicherung des MBR inkl. Partitionstabelle via dd zurückspielen.
<figaccio> hehe, schön wär's hätte ich eine :)
<sdx23> Falls eine solche nicht vorhanden ist (waren die Daten nicht wichtig), kann eventuell testdisk helfen.
<figaccio> also die platte funktioniert dahingehen dass sie zumindest mal erkannt wird
<figaccio> testdisk sagt, dass ein test nur dann richtig sein kann, wenn die geometrie stimmt
<figaccio> was leider nicht der fall ist
<figaccio> weil sie als 2199mb platte erkannt wird
<figaccio> der/die/das PCB ist exakt der selbe, der original drauf war, bis auf herstellungsdatum september statt august
<sdx23> wenn dahingehend was zu machen ist, dann etwas in Richtung Konfigurations-eeprom neu schreiben - nichts was man einfach mal so macht oder wobei dir dieser Channel helfen könnte. Am ehrsten noch ##electronics - aber die meisten Leute (inklusive mir) werden sagen: Ab in die Tonne damit.
<figaccio> hmm...
<figaccio> das ist nun nicht gerade die antwort die ich mir erhofft hatte :/
<strauss> gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich das smartphone als tastatur/maus benutzen kann (über netzwerk für meinen htpc) ???
<figaccio> vnc
<figaccio> oder teamviewer
<figaccio> aber sehr komfortabel ist das nicht :-) @strauss
<Suhadi> Hallo, ich habe gerade schlauerweise meinen /tmp Ordner gelöscht... Ich kann mich jetzt nicht mehr einloggen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu fixen?
<strauss> oder per bluetooth
<sdx23> strauss: wenn wirklich nur Maus/Tastatur ohne Grafik, dann suchst du "synergy".
<k1l> strauss: einige htpc oberflächen bieten auch entsprechende apps an
<strauss> ich will tastatur/maus unanhängig von einer software bedienen können
<strauss> Sinn ist es, ein Android/Windows Smartphone als Maus/Tastatur zu benutzen
<sdx23> Suhadi: sudo mkdir /tmp # dazu entweder in SingleUserMode booten oder einfach via Terminal einloggen (Strg-Alt-F2 drücken)
<Suhadi> Okay, ich probiers direkt mal aus :)
<Suhadi> sdx23: Ich habe versucht tmp wieder anzulegen, aber der sagt, dass es den schon gibt. Einloggen kann ich mich aber weiterhin noch. Der zeigt aber eine Fehlermeldung an: "Es gibt ein Problem mit dem Konfigurationsserver. (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 beendet mit Status 256)"
<sdx23> Suhadi: gegoogelt hast du die Meldung? Bereits das erste Ergebnis sieht vielversprechend aus.
<Suhadi> ja, bin gerade parallel dabei
<jokrebel> strauss: Vielleicht ist das ja die Richtung die Du suchst (mit Ubuntu hat das aber IMHO nichts zu tun -> OT) http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/Android-Handy-als-virtuelle-Tastatur-und-Maus-RemoteDroid-517660.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3lozaql | RemoteDroid - Android-Handy als virtuelle Tastatur und Maus - Mobile Software   Apps - PC-WELT
<PKHG> Hallo ... wer kann mir helfen? Mit der virtual box habe ich (mehr oder weniger) ubuntu-11.04-server-i386.iso benutzt um Ubuntu zu installiern, hab aber nur  die Busy-Box laufen (obwohl ich X11 Dinge gesehen habe) wo findet man nun startx ???
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag mein pc ein compac ist auf das Jahr1943 zurückgesprungen kann ich das irgendwie mit dem terminal korrigieren ? 
<apollo13> PKHG: in der busybox gar nicht
<dadrc> Das Server-ISO installiert X?
<apollo13> nö
<dadrc> .
<PKHG> appollo3, ..... aber wie bekomme ich denn eine Windows aehnliches UBUNTU???
<apollo13> WTF
<apollo13> sowas will man doch nicht
<PKHG> und was ist WTF???
<deem> PKHG: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<jokrebel> IchGuckLive: Vermutlich musst Du das im BIOS korrigieren. Wenn es nach dem nächsten "vom-Strom-nehmen" wieder weg ist ist die BIOS-Batterie leer und will gewechselt werden.
<apollo13> aber nicht auf ner server install…
<dadrc> Und bitte, ein Fragezeichen reicht auch.
<deem> apollo13: wenn er das unbedingt will
<IchGuckLive> jokrebel danke aber beim compac kommt man nicht ins bios 
<PKHG> d.h. ich brauch etwas anderes? einde ander iso zum istalliere auf einer virtual box?
<apollo13> wieso hast du überhaupt das server iso geladen?
<apollo13> statt dem normalen desktop iso
<apollo13> und wenn du in der busybox landest ist die install so oder so kaputt
<dadrc> IchGuckLive, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit ← da stehen ein paar Möglichkeiten drin
<PKHG> hab bie Ubuntu gesucht .... und halt die oben genannt iso gefunden ...
<PKHG> also das war quatsch ...
<apollo13> PKHG: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/einsteiger
<IchGuckLive> dadrc: danke
<PKHG> apollo13, dann such ich da mal nach!  Da schau ich mal DANKE
<dadrc> IchGuckLive, ich würd vorschlagen, zunächst die Systemzeit mit einem Server zu synchronisieren und dann die Hardware-Uhr danach zu stellen
<PKHG> ich moechte allerdings in der virtual box Ubuntu haben  ... mal sehen ob das irgendwo steht ... tschuess
<IchGuckLive> dadrc: das werde ich versuchen wenn ich die maschine online bekomme 
<IchGuckLive> dadrc: das ist der pc von der CNC fräse
<dadrc> IchGuckLive, naja, hwclock unterstützt ja auch die manuelle Angabe der Uhrzeit
<dadrc> Wird aber wenig bringen, wenn die BIOS-Batterie leer ist. Das solltest du wirklich mal überprüfen
<IchGuckLive> im notebook gibts da sowas auch 
<IchGuckLive> dadrc: Danke toller tip hat geklappt maschine läuft wieder
<dadrc> =)
<JSeann> moin, würdet ihr mir von der der aktuellen Version 11.10. noch abraten, oder kann ich die relative bedenkenlos installieren?
<rumpe1> JSeann, ist ne beta, da ist nix "bedenkenlos"
<rumpe1> ,oneiric? JSeann 
<shetlandpony> JSeann: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Natty Narwhal wird 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot (Traeumerischer Ozelot) heissen. Sie soll am 13.10.2011 erscheinen. Support solange bitte nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder direkt in #ubuntu+1. Siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot [oneiric ocelot]
<PBeck> 11.10 wird erst im Oktober 2011 als stable eingestuft
<Wedelwolf> XD
<skynix_> hm , ich nutze wine1.3.26  + wine1.3-gecko  , in zusammenhang mit dem spiel stalker .  jetzt habe ich das neue spiel duke nukem , und die maus funktioniert trotz einiger tricks mit winetricks nicht  ( dinput8.dll  usw ) alles versucht .  jetzt  hätte ich gerne    wine1.3.28   doch die depends dazu passen nicht zu meinem system . jemand eine idee ?   eventuell wine und alle nötigen depends selber kompilieren .   oder den maintrainer von 
<skynix_> wine1.3.26 zu fragen ob er .28 für lucid baut ????
<ppq> bau's dir einfach selbst :-)
<ppq> ,kompilieren? skynix_
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss nichts ueber kompilieren, ich assoziiere aber GCC, Qgfe und SciTE damit
<ppq> grunz
<ppq> skynix_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<ppq> skynix_: der weg über apt-get build-dep sollte in diesem fall gut funktionieren
<skynix> !ping
<skynix> ,ping
<shetlandpony> No Host,... no ping. type ping <hostname|ip>
<S1lv3R> pong
<S1lv3R> Ich hab mal nen grundlegende Frage, hab Ubuntu 11.04 auf mein Netbook Wie kann ich die Leiste oben so hinlegen das ich die Anwendungen auswaehlen kann
<jokrebel_> S1lv3R: Kannst Du bitte die Frage so formulieren dass man auch einigermaßen weis was Du damit meinst, bitte.
<Fuchs> jokrebel_: ggf. die taskliste / fensterliste 
<jokrebel_> Fuchs: Moglicherweise. Oder auch nicht.
<S1lv3R> jokrebel_ ich meinte die Fenterleiste wo Anwendungen Ort etc steht
<S1lv3R> Links hat es momentan nur son Widget wo ich die Anwendungsverknuepfung anlegen kann
<jokrebel_> S1lv3R: Könnte das vielleicht die Unity-Oberfläche sein? Einfach abmelden und im Anmeldemenü auf Ubuntu-Classic (Gnome) umschalten.
<S1lv3R> jokrebel_ ich glaub das ist sie. Dank dir recht herzlich
<S1lv3R> Dann haette ich nochne Frage, Ich moechte testweise Ubuntu 11.04 auf mein Lenovo 6234-AM6 Installieren dazu benoetige ich seperat den Netzwerkkartentreiber fuer Intel(R)82567LM-3GB, kann ich den irgendwie in der Installation einbinden? Wenn ja, wie ?
<jokrebel_> S1lv3R: Woher weist Du dass Du den brauchst? Probier es doch einfach mal mit ner LiveCD ob Du da dann Netzwerk hast.
<S1lv3R> jokrebel_ weil ich die Installation schon ausprobiert habe
<bekks> moin moin
<xxanonymousxx> wenn bei einer vnc verbindung sich das bild nicht mehr verändert (offnen eines programmes) - liegt das am server oder client ?
<dreamon> Wenn man defektes rar hat, wie macht man das mit den rev dateien um den Fehler zu korrigieren.
<bekks> Was für rev Dateien?
<dreamon> bekks, The filename extension used by RAR is .rar for the data volume set and .rev for the recovery volume set
<bekks> Das recovery volume set ist IIRC das, was die Anwendung rar noch hat retten können.
<bekks> Wiederherstellen kann man damit die beschädigten Teile iirc nicht.
<ppq> nein
<ppq> .rev sind paritätsdaten
<ppq> 'rar r archiv.rar' repariert es
<bekks> Ah, ok. :)
<ppq> bzw. 'rar r archiv.part375.rar', wenn der part kaputt ist (man muss das immer auf das teilarchiv loslassen, in dem der crc fehler auftrat)
<ppq> (was man nur weiß, wenn man versucht hat, das ganze mit 'unrar x archiv.part1.rar' im terminal zu entpacken)
<ppq> dreamon: ^
<dreamon> ppq, muß also die *.rev in das gleiche verzeichnis kopieren und dann rar (oder unrar r archiv.part55.rar ) machen?
<ppq> dreamon: ja, im selben verzeichnis. und ja, 'unrar archiv.part1.rar', damit man sieht in welchem teilarchiv was kaputt ist
<ppq> das 'rar r' dann aber auf den betroffenen part und nicht part1
<dreamon> ppq, ok, werds gleich mal testen.
<ppq> das erstellt einem dann ein repariertes teilarchiv, wird als rebuilt.archiv.part375.rar gespeichert. um es damit zu probieren, muss man das kaputte teilarchiv löschen oder umbenennen und das reparierte rebuilt.bla so nennen wie das kaputte ursprünglich hieß
<ppq> wenn keine .rev daten da sind, werden reparierte archive übrigens als fixed.archiv.part123.rar gespeichert
<dreamon> ppq, genau -> rebuilt.Datei.part04 heißts nun.. ähm.. er sagte aber Data recovery record not found,Reconstructing Datei.part04.rar,Building Datei.park.part04.rar
<ppq> .oO(rar ist eigentlich ne ziemlich feine sache, wenn man damit keinen mist macht :)
<dreamon> ppq, Wenn es so ohne rev schon reparierbar ist, dann frag ich mich warum er es nicht gleich beim entpacken, selbst repariert.
<ppq> dreamon: dann hab ich das verwechselt und fixed heißt's bei vorhandenen .rev daten
<ppq> mh, er könnte es wenigstens anbieten, ja
<Olias> moin moin
<jokrebel> gn8
<Olias> kann mir jemand helfen wie ich eine lvm platte mounte?
<bekks> Du muss ein bestimmtes Volume aus der LVM Volume Group mounten.
<Olias> ok, und wie?
<LetoThe2nd> ,lvm? Olias, da sollte alles stehen.
<shetlandpony> Olias, da sollte alles stehen., LVM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LVM
<dreamon> ppq, Und ich idiot hab schon viele Archive weggeworfen.. habe immer mit unrar -kb entpackt, da werden fehler ignoriert ;)
<bekks> mit mount /dev/soheisstdeinevolumegroup/undsoheisstdeinvolume /da/hin/ :)
<sash_> Wenn denn alles aktiv ist.
<dreamon> ppq, zu früh gefreut -> datei/myImage.iso     : packed data CRC failed in volume /home/dreamon/.jdownloader/downloads/MyIsos/Datei.part04.rar
<Olias> meine vg group gibt es nicht unter /dev
<ppq> dreamon: dann mal fix part04 reparieren.
<bekks> Olias: Dann ist sie nicht aktiv. In dem oben genannten Artikel sollte alles nötige stehen, um das zu beheben.
<dreamon> ppq, nach der reparatur seh ich gerade ist die gefixte datei etwas kleiner als die anderen Parts.. verdächtig
<ppq> dreamon: in der tat.. die .rev dateien müssen übrigens genau so heißen wie die teilarchive, auf auf das .rev statt .rar
<Olias> +bekks: gelöst, danke
<dreamon> ppq, in der rar help steht -> r             Recurse subdirectories
<ppq> dreamon: dann hast du ein anderes rar als ich
<ppq> dreamon: ich meine übrigens nicht -r sondern r
<dreamon> ppq, ich auch..
<ppq> dreamon: wie in 'rar r datei.part01.rar', das ist der ganze befehl
<dreamon> ppq, Ah ich seh gerade du hast recht.. das sind noch andere switches da steht auch "r" und "-r"
<ppq> dreamon: guck bei den commands, nicht bei den switches ;)
<dreamon> ppq, Ja hast recht ist dort.. seltsam das er die rev nicht nimmt. die heißte genauso nur anstelle von rar eben rev
<ppq> dreamon: guck mal mit ls -l ob die .rev datei auch genau so groß ist
<dreamon> Meldet immer wieder data recovery record not found
<dreamon> ja genau gleich.. hab nur 2 dateien für part1 und 2 
<dreamon> es ist zwar der 4te defekt.. aber egal.. deswegen muß ers trotzdem finden
<ppq> die .rev dateien sind nicht für einen bestimmten part, sondern für alle
<ppq> wenn du zwei .revs hast, dürfen theoretisch zwei .rars komplett fehlen
<dreamon> ppq,  Ah das ist sehr gut, dann hab ich ja eine echte chance
<ppq> und zwar zwei beliebige
<dreamon> ppq, Soooo viel.. boah
<ppq> funktioniert vom prinzip her ähnlich wie raid 5. aber wir werden wohl leicht OT
<dreamon> Ich nehme die Version -> RAR 4.00 beta 3   Copyright (c) 1993-2010 Alexander Roshal   17 Dec 2010
<ppq> jo
<ppq> du kannst mal versuchen, part04 ganz zu verschieben/löschen, inkl. des fixed.bla/rebuilt.bla und dann das entpacken anzustoßen
<ppq> dann sollte er eigentlich von selber merken, dass was fehlt und die paritätsdaten nutzen
<dreamon> ppq, ich probiers. Aber er meldet gleich beim starten das er die recovery nicht findet.. daher wundert mich das
<ppq> ah übrigens: wenn das archiv ein passwort hat, musst du das sowohl bei 'rar r' als auch bei 'unrar x' am ende als -pHierDeinPasswort angeben
<ppq> sonst kann er mit den verschlüsselten daten natürlich nichts anfangen
<Olias> so, nächstes problem: chroot: cannot run command „/bin/bash“: Fehler im Format der Programmdatei
<dreamon> ppq, Aber er müßte die rev doch finden. Auch wenn ich in der gui entpacken mache, frägt er nicht nach dem passwort. Das Archiv sollte auch keines haben
<ppq> Olias: probierst du von einem 32bit system aus in ein 64bit-system zu chrooten? das geht nicht, auch wenn die cpu das kann
<ppq> Olias: folgendes mal ausführen bei unklarheit: getconf LONG_BIT
<ppq> dreamon: müsste, ja, rechte passen?
<Olias> ok, also eine live cd für x64 saugen
<ppq> Olias: jupp
<Olias> allet klar, danke!
<ppq> keine ursache
<dreamon> ppq, ja alles gleich.. seltsam
<crapman> gibts noch ne möglichkeit ein prozess zu beenden, wenn es mit kill nicht geht?
<ppq> dreamon: pack mal bitte die komplette ausgabe in nen pastebin, wenns geht auch alles was davor kam, mit den reparaturversuchen
<ppq> crapman: wenn kill -9 nicht geht, dann nicht
<dreamon> ppq, Obs damit was zu tun hat -> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/winrar-recovery-files-rev/?highlight=7zip#post-2412365
<shetlandpony> dreamon's url: http://tinyurl.com/6j4t5sx |        Winrar Recovery Files (.rev)? › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<dreamon> Ich hab 7zip glaub auch installiert.
<ppq> dreamon: nein, wenn du 'rar' ausführst, wird rar gestartet und nicht 7zip. das mit 7zip bezieht sich nur auf GUIs dafür, die bei .rar archiven aus irgendeinem grund 7zip nutzen
<crapman> ah das geht, danke
<ppq> np
<subz3r0> Nabend
<subz3r0> Das Netzwersymbol im Panel ist bei mir leider nicht aktiv, also die beiden Pfeile sind nicht vorhanden. Mein Netzwerk funktioniert allerdings. Hab unter "Verbindungen bearbeiten" ips per hand eingestellt.
<subz3r0> Kann mich jemand verraten, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass er mir wieder die Pfeile anzeigt und ich somit auch die "Verbindungsinformationen" wieder abrufen kann?!
<subz3r0> -mich +mir
<dreamon> ppq, können wir query machen?
<dreamon> ppq, ich mache gerade einen durchlauf mit rar rc xxx.rar da rattert er wie wild.. hoffe das bringt was
<dreamon> ppq, Calculating control sums of all volumes -> 2 recovery volumes found -> park.part04.rar      - CRC failed -> ERROR: Bad archive park.part04.rar -> Renaming Datei.part04.rar to Datei.part04.rar.bad
<fist> hey, ich habe den "gwibber-service" früher eingerichtet und er ging einwandfrei.. in letzter zeit hängt er sich immer häufiger auf und ich würde ihn gerne nicht mehr nutzen. er startet sich immer mit dem system mit, ist aber nicht in "starting applications" eingetragen, wo könnte er noch sein?
<simsaladim> ayo all, hat jemand passenden menuentry für natty-alternate-iso auf usb-stick mit grub2?
<Bundestrojaner1> Abend
<Bundestrojaner1> ich habe mir gerade auf einem älteren Laptop Kubuntu 11.04 installierst, jetzt bekomme ich beim booten die Meldung:
<Bundestrojaner1> "out of disk" und lande im grub rescue
<Fuchs> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/error-out-of-disk/ << 
<Bundestrojaner1> kann es daran liegen, dass ich grub keine eigene Partition gegeben habe?
<Bundestrojaner1> sondern nur / und swap habe?
<Fuchs> kann sein, dass er mit der / Muehe hat, ja, siehe Beitrag im Forum 
<Bundestrojaner1> was tue ich da am besten? neu formatieren, mit eigener /boot-Partition?
<Bundestrojaner1> also Kubuntu neu installieren?
<Bundestrojaner1> ist vermutlich der schnellste weg, oder?
<Fuchs> sind da noch keine Daten / Konfigurationen drauf? 
<Fuchs> Wenn ja: vermutlich ja, also halt einfach die Platte sauber Partitionieren. Geht auch ohne Neuinstallation, wenn Du drum rumkommen willst
<Bundestrojaner1> Fuchs: ich habe leider keinen Platz mehr für ne neue Parition
<Bundestrojaner1> Partition
<Bundestrojaner1> es ist noch gar nix drauf
<Fuchs> dann mach / kleiner
<Bundestrojaner1> gerade installiert und beim ersten booten kam der Fehler
<Bundestrojaner1> wie geht das am besten?
<Bundestrojaner1> gibts da was mit gui?
<Fuchs> gparted, zum Bleistift 
<Fuchs> ,gparted? Bundestrojaner1 
<shetlandpony> Bundestrojaner1, GParted ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<Fuchs> KDE hat auch was, dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfaellt 
<Bundestrojaner1> auf der Kubuntu-Installations-CD ist das ding aber nicht drauf, oder?
<Fuchs> es ist ganz sicher eine graphische Partitionierungshilfe dabei
<Bundestrojaner1> und wenn ich das getan habe, wie bekomme ich Grub auf diese Parition installiert?
<Fuchs> ,grub2? Bundestrojaner1 siehe da
<shetlandpony> Bundestrojaner1 siehe da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Bundestrojaner1> ok, danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Bundestrojaner1> Fuchs: ganz wichtig, vergessen: Wie groß sollte /boot sein, dass ich da mit Kerneln keine Platzprobleme habe?
<Bundestrojaner1> die HDD in dem Teil hat nämlich nur 80GB
<Fuchs> hrm
<Fuchs> 100-200 MB sollten mehr als ausreichend sein 
<Bundestrojaner1> k
<Bundestrojaner1> danke
 * recv meint du wurdest in der hauptschule mal von einem neger verkloppt
<Bundestrojaner1> mein System läuft jetzt, aber die W-Lan-Karte findet keine Netze
<Bundestrojaner1> sonst sieht alles gut aus
<Bundestrojaner1> was kann ich da machen?
<k1l> wird die wlan karte erkannt? welche ist es? NM benutzt?
<Bundestrojaner1> Intel Pro/Wireless BG2200
<Bundestrojaner1> die funzte eigentlich immer auf Linux, schon vor 5 Jahrewn
<Bundestrojaner1> erkannt wird sie auch
<Bundestrojaner1> ups, umgedreht
<Bundestrojaner1> 2200BG
<Bundestrojaner1> NM?
<Bundestrojaner1> OS ist übrigens Kubuntu 11.04
<k1l> NetworkManager
<Fuchs> Bundestrojaner1: iwlist scan findet keine,  der Killswitch ist nicht aktiv  (rfkill list)? 
<Bundestrojaner1> "iwlist scan" ist das ein Befehl für die Kommandozeile?
<k1l> jupp
<Fuchs> beide sind
<Fuchs> auch der rfkill list
<Fuchs> mehr als 3 Zeilen: nicht hier rein, pastebin :) 
<Bundestrojaner1> rfkill list sagt beide male nein (soft/hard-blocked)
<Bundestrojaner1> iwlist scan sagt bei eth1 no scan results
<Bundestrojaner1> ifconfig für eth1 ist nur 2 zeilen lang? ist das normal?
<Bundestrojaner1> nur ethernet hardware address und inet6-address
<Fuchs> eth1? Das ist fuer die Karte schon komisch
<Fuchs> lsmod meint was?  (iwlwifi oder ipw2200) 
<Bundestrojaner1> ipw2000 145664 used by 0
<Fuchs> hrm 
<Fuchs> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up 
<Bundestrojaner1> kein passendes gerät gefunden 
<Bundestrojaner1> :-|
<Fuchs> dann wird es wohl trotzdem eth1 sein. Obwohl das bei dem Treiber komisch ist
<Bundestrojaner1> Fuchs: unter Gentoo war sie auch immer eth1
<Fuchs> sudo modprobe -r ipw2200; sleep 2; sudo modprobe ipw2200; dmesg | tail -n 20
<Bundestrojaner1> Fuchs: ausgeführt, brauchst du was aus der Ausgabe?
<Bundestrojaner1> von Fehlern steht nix drin
<Fuchs> hrm 
<Fuchs> zeig mal, ja
<Bundestrojaner1> moment, dann muss ich ihn ans Netz hängen
<Fuchs> und ich wollte an sich schlafen gehen
<Bundestrojaner1> habs gleich
<Fuchs> wie viele Netze haettest Du dann in Reichweite? 
<Fuchs> Weil: wenn nur eins oder zwei: Diverse Kanaele werden deaktiviert, von wegen lokalen Gesetzen und so
<Bundestrojaner1> welche gesetze?
<Bundestrojaner1> und meine anderen Laptops finden die Netze auch immeer
<Fuchs> die sagen, welche Frequenzen man nutzen darf
<Bundestrojaner1> kA wie viele in Reichweite sind, meines auf jeden Fall
<Bundestrojaner1> gleich wieder da
<Bundestrojaner> wird immer besser
<Bundestrojaner> die LAN-Schnittstelle geht auch nicht
<Bundestrojaner> die sagt "nicht verbunden"
<Bundestrojaner> am Switch leutet die LED
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich mal die generische Netzwerkkonfiguration anschauen
<Fuchs> z.B. ob da ein nm nicht laeuft, der laufen sollte
<Fuchs> und ich gehe dann mal schlafen. Viel Erfolg :) 
<Bundestrojaner> :(
<Bundestrojaner> wie mache ich das?
<Fuchs> ,netzwerk? Bundestrojaner 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber netzwerk, ich verbinde aber 26 Dinge mit netzwerk. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche netzwerk' zum suchen nach Informationen
<Fuchs> shetlandpony, suche netzwerk 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich kann keine Informationen ueber 'netzwerk ' finden :(
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet_und_Netzwerk da
<Fuchs> nachti 
<Bundestrojaner> nacht
<Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: was heißt NM?
<S1lv3R> Bundestrojaner
<S1lv3R> NM ?
<Bundestrojaner> (00:54:03) Fuchs: dann wuerde ich mal die generische Netzwerkkonfiguration anschauen
<Bundestrojaner> (00:54:11) Fuchs: z.B. ob da ein nm nicht laeuft, der laufen sollte
<S1lv3R> was gibt denn lspci -nn aus ?
<S1lv3R> Ethernet controller dort vorhanden ?
<Bundestrojaner> S1lv3R: die werden im Network-Manager sogar aufgelistet
<Bundestrojaner> auch in ifconfig
<Bundestrojaner> aber bei LAN sagt er "nicht verbunden", wlan findet keine Netze
<S1lv3R> hast du ueber DHCP laufen ?
<Bundestrojaner> ?
<S1lv3R> hast du deine IP scho zugewiesen bekommen
<Bundestrojaner> nein
<Bundestrojaner> eben nicht
<k1l> was steht in drr interfaces?
<k1l> ,interfaces? Bundestrojaner 
<shetlandpony> Bundestrojaner, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> weil wenn du da was reinschreibst bzw aenderst sagt der NM: mach den kram doch alleine
<Bundestrojaner> k1l: also in /etc/network/interfaces ist nur lo definiert
<Bundestrojaner> ich habe aber auch nirgends was reingeschrieben
<k1l> hmm
<Bundestrojaner> ich finde es nur komisch, die W-Lan-Karte ging immer
<Bundestrojaner> seit ich das ding habe (2005) waren da viele Distros drauf
<Bundestrojaner> Suse, Gentoo, Ubuntu und Kubuntu
<Bundestrojaner> nie gab es probleme
<S1lv3R> Hast du neu Instaliert ?
<Bundestrojaner> S1lv3R: vorher gerade Kubuntu 11.04 rausgeschmissen
<S1lv3R> und was ist jetzt aktuell ?
<Bundestrojaner> S1lv3R: ?
<S1lv3R> Welche Distro ?
<Bundestrojaner> jetzt ist 11.04 drauf
<S1lv3R> ,interfaces? Bundestrojaner
<shetlandpony> Bundestrojaner, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<S1lv3R> mach mal statische konfiguration
<S1lv3R> ersteinmal mit eth0
<Bundestrojaner> S1lv3R: muss ich den NetworkManager vorher deaktivieren?
<S1lv3R> ja
<Bundestrojaner> wie mache ich das?
<S1lv3R> [00:57] <Bundestrojaner> Fuchs: was heißt NM? - NetworkManager (o;
<S1lv3R> egal 
<Bundestrojaner> ja
<S1lv3R> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Bundestrojaner> wie deaktiviere ich dieses Teil?
<Bundestrojaner> du sagtest, ich muss es vorher deaktivieren
<S1lv3R> bitte konfigurieren, anpassen und sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart 
<S1lv3R> done check mit ifconfig ob du ne IP bekommen hast
<S1lv3R> bin mal kurz mit Hund raus
<Bundestrojaner> k, bin kurz off
<Bundestrojaner> re
<BenLue> so jetzt aba kurz raus mit Hund
<Bundestrojaner> S1lv3R: LAN geht jetzt
<Bundestrojaner> S1lv3R: wie muss ich das W-Lan konfigurieren?
<shakaponk> hey leute, jemand wach?
<shakaponk> weiß jemand wie man die sprache in ubuntu server 10.04 von deutsch auf englisch umstellt??? hab schon halb google ausprobiert und bin am verzweifeln
<BenLue> Bundestrojaner: wird doch dort auch gut beschrieben
<Bundestrojaner> BenLue: sry, wo?
<BenLue> ubuntuusers
<Bundestrojaner> BenLue: da? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<BenLue> richtig
<beaver74> shakaponk, hiernach bist du schon vorgegangen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen
<ring0> shakaponk, letztlich solltest du /etc/environment und /etc/default/locate anpassen
<Protector1981> shakaponk: erstmal mittels locale -a rausfinden, welche Sprachen installiert sind, dann in /etc/default/locale entsprechend ersetzen
<Bundestrojaner> BenLue: kann ich es so hinbekommen, dass es über den NetworkManager läuft?
<Bundestrojaner> wäre doch "schöner"
<BenLue> weis nicht ob du es hinbekommst. Moeglich soll es sein (o;
<shakaponk> +ring0: hab natürlich nur ne konsole
<Protector1981> shakaponk: Tastatur änderst dann mit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<beaver74> ring0, du meintest sicher /etc/default/locale
<shakaponk> hab schon einiges ausprobiert
<shakaponk> hab englisch aufgenommen in die etc default locale
<shakaponk> dpkg reconfigure gemacht
<shakaponk> rebootet
<ring0> ja, mein fehler. meinte natürlich /etc/default/locale :)
<beaver74> :) jo
<ring0> shakaponk, hast du auch die /etc/environment angepasst?
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-10
<NEone> hallo
<ring1> hallo
<NEone> schon mal probiert die "medibuntu" paketquelle zu 12.10 Beta 1 hinzuzufügen? Geht das?
<ring1> NEone, das ist wohl eine frage für #ubuntu-de+1
<coffeeholic> NEone: Sei der, der es herausfindet.
<coffeeholic> NEone: indem du es ausprobierst
<NEone> nunja, sie haben nur für "precise" und ich weiss nicht ob das trotzdem kompatibel ist oder mir mein System kaputtmacht
<coffeeholic> NEone: 12.10 ist sowieso noch nicht ganz für den produktiven Einsatz gedacht. Setz doch einfach mal zum Test eins mit dem daily build der Beta auf, und füge Medibuntu testweise hinzu.
<coffeeholic> Wenn es funktioniert, hast du gewonnen. Wenn es nicht geht, hast du nichts verloren.
<NEone> Bin zu wenig versiert dafür, hatte jetzt schon 3 Tage bis ich die reguläre Beta 1 zum Laufen brachte. Ich dachte halt vielleicht hat das schon jemand probiert. Aber wenn's unklar ist muss ich halt noch warten bis medibuntu dann die kompatiblen Paketquellen anbietet.
<coffeeholic> 3 Tage?
<coffeeholic> Was waren die Probleme?
<NEone> nvidia grafikkarte
<NEone> Hatte die ganze übung mit root-account aktivieren, in den textmodus gehen und x11 abschalten, nouveau deaktivieren, usw.... :(
<NEone> Zum "Glück" bin ich ja damit nicht der erste und konnte aus diverse Forumsbeiträgen Teil-Tipps zusammensuchen bis ich eine Lösung hatte die funktionierte. Ist aber echt lästig, dass das nicht einfacher geht.
<coffeeholic> Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass deine nun funktionende 12.10 Installation nicht dein einziges installiertes System ist.
<k1l> NEone: entwicklerversionen sind auch nicht für normale benutzer. deswegen trifft das ziemlich auf taube ohren
<NEone> k11: Mit 10.04 und 12.04 hatte ich schon die exakt gleichen Probleme. Scheinbar kommt jede Debian-/Ubuntu Distribution einfach nicht mit nvidia/cuda Karten von Haus aus klar.
<coffeeholic> Naja, eigentlich läufts mit vielen. Welche hast du?
<NEone> coffeeholic: Das ist meine einzige Linux-Kiste. Bin Linux relativ neu am Lernen. Für die Arbeit und Privaten "produktiven" Einsatz habe ich immer noch eine Windows Kiste.
<NEone> 460GTX
<NEone> Notebook mit GTX675M hatte das gleiche Problem.
<coffeeholic> Gut möglich, dass der Ärger daher kommt, dass beide Karten recht neu sind.
<coffeeholic> Die neueste GeForce in meiner Reichweite ist eine 8800.
<NEone> Bild-Artefakte und wilde Grafikmuster- und -striche schon beim Booten mit der LiveDVD. Ohne in den Textmodus zu wechseln (wie man das macht erfuhr ich auch erst im Chat hier) lief da gar nichts.
<NEone> naja, die 460GTX hab ich vor etwa 2 Jahren gekauft. Und die Forumsbeiträge mit identischen Problemen gehen bis zu Ubuntu 9.xx zurück.
<dAnjou> würdet ihr das prinzipiellerweise bitte nach #ubuntu-de+1 verlegen?
<NEone> ok, meine Frage ist ja schon beantwortet
<NEone> Was anderes zu Unity generell (auch in der aktuellen 12.04): Habe bei den Tastatur-Shortcuts die Zuordnung von "Ctrl+Alt+Delete" weggenommen von der Systemaktion "Logoff". Dann ein Custom Shortcut hinzugefügt für die Aktion "gnome-system-monitor". Wie kann ich dieser nun die Tastenkombination "Ctrl+Alt+Delete" verknüpfen?
<Loetmichel> moin
<smith1> Gutne morgen
<kbanana> Moin moin! Mein Laptop (HP Probook 4535s) mit AMD A6 Dual Graphics läuft unter win7 ca. 6 stunden, unter ubuntu nur 1 stunde. woran kann das liegen? habe schon fglrx installiert, dual graphics im uefi deaktiviert und alle updates eingespielt... fehlt da noch irgendwas? was kann ich tun?
<coffeeholic> kbanana: sieh dich mal nach Powermanagement für fglrx um
<kbanana> coffeeholic, dort habe ich schon "PowerSave" aktiviert und die stromsparendere recheneniheit ausgwählt. hat keinen effekt gezeigt
<coffeeholic> Dual graphics im UEFI deaktiviert. Hmm. Das klingt jetzt für mich, als liefe die leistungsstärkere der beiden Karten.
<kbanana> Habe beide Varainten (Im UEFI aktiviert und deaktiviert) ausprobiert, auch mit der passenden FGLRX-Option :/
<coffeeholic> Laut uu.de Wiki ist das Powermanagement von fglrx auch nicht wirklich gut. Besser als beim radeon, aber vermutlich nicht sooo viel.
<kbanana> :( auf leistung kommt es mir nur zweitrangig an, die akkulaufzeit ist da geringer. gibt es noch eine alternative, die die laufzeit verlängern könnte? habe gehört im neuen x-server (ist glaube ich noch nicht in den repos), soll dual-grafik verbessert sein?
<coffeeholic> kbanana: damit bin ich auch schon wieder überfragt
<LetoThe2nd> heise hat das gesagt, ja.
<LetoThe2nd> allerdings ist das schon noch eher als experimentell anzusehen für ubuntu-benutzer.
<kbanana> :/
<LetoThe2nd> das leid der neuesten hardware gepaart mit mangelndem herstellersupport ;)
<coffeeholic> kbanana: Wenn es dir auf Leistung nicht ankommt, warum dann AMD Dualgrafik und nicht z.B. Intel GMA?
<kbanana> ja :( ich merke es immer wieder :/
<kinghol> ist es nicht so das der neue X-server 1.13 bisher noch gar nicht von dem catalyst Treiber unterstützt wird?
<kbanana> weil ich den rechner schon habe. hätte auch eine GMA-Karte genommen, habe den laptop aber so geschenkt bekommen
<coffeeholic> Ach so.
<kbanana> der rechner wird auch mit SLED vertrieben... meint ihr, dass die chance, dass openSuSE die Treiber integriert hat, sind besser? ich befürchte ja fast nicht...
<coffeeholic> Probieren geht über Studieren, kbanana.
<LetoThe2nd> kbanana: ne, im ernst: ich würde jetzt erst mal launchpad durchforsten, ob da was passendes dabei steht. und _DANN_ evtl. mit entsprechenden detailinfos in #ubuntu-x fragen. abert wie gesagt, nur nach recherche, auf fragen aus blauen himmel reagieren die stellenweise leicht unwillig.
<LetoThe2nd> kbanana: und klar, ein versuch mit suse schadet sicher auch nicht.
<kbananea> okay, danke leute. ich probier mal noch ein bisschen weiter :)
<Rex460> HAllo
<coffeeholic> hi Rex460 
<Rex460> ubuntu neben win xp funktioniert auch mit einem Virtuellem DVD Laufwerk?
<Rex460> hallo coffeeholic
<coffeeholic> Rex460: erklär mir bitte genauer, was du eigentlich tun willst
<Rex460> also: ich habe windows xp laufen, und möchte ubuntu als zweitsystem nutzen.
<Rex460> habe aber nur ne ISO von ubuntu 12.04 LTS aber keinen Brenner.
<coffeeholic> Dann erstell dir einen [:Live-USB:]
<coffeeholic> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rex460> Also habe ich ein Virtuelles Laufwerk DEMON Tools
<coffeeholic> Lass den Quatsch, und boote von USB.
<Rex460> ich könnte auch die wubi nutzen.
<coffeeholic> Neeeeein, tu dir das nicht an.
<LetoThe2nd> Rex460: wenn du das machst verhänge ich offizielles supportverbot für dich ;)
<coffeeholic> thumbsup, LetoThe2nd 
<Rex460> ok ok dann erstelle ich einen Live usb.
<coffeeholic> wie im Wiki beschrieben
<Rex460> ist wohl besser, was?
<LetoThe2nd> Rex460: die lösung macht schon kopfschmerzen und ärger bevor sie überhaupt anfängt zu existieren.
<coffeeholic> genau
<coffeeholic> Rex460: Unter Win-DOOF nimmst du einfach UNetbootin, um einen bootfähigen Stick zu erstellen
<coffeeholic> Rex460: einfacher geht es kaum
<LetoThe2nd> Rex460: und installier *bloss* *nicht* in irgend so ne wubi-aktion hinein. wenn du die partitionierung nicht afassen willst, bleib lieber gleich beim ubuntu auf dem usb-stick. das spart vor allem dir, aber auch allen anderen beteiligten dann eine menge nerven.
<coffeeholic> Rex460: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<kubine> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<coffeeholic> Rex460: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<coffeeholic> Rex460: die willst du lesen.
<coffeeholic> ;)
<Rex460> Ja ich hätte ja am Liebsten ubuntu als alleiniges System installiert, aber mein Kumpel ist eben Windoofuser und will nichts anderes.
<Rex460> hahahaha
<LetoThe2nd> !windoof > Rex460 
<kubine> Rex460: Auch wenn Du Windows doof findest, heißt es trotzdem Windows.
<coffeeholic> Rex460: Richte für ihn eine Sitzung mit Windows-Theme ein, und schau wann er den Unterschied merkt
<Rex460> Ich bin mal gespannt wie mein neuer Quadcore mit ubuntu 12.04 LTS klarkommt.
<coffeeholic> Rex460: es wird rennen
<Rex460> Na da bin ich mal gespannt
<Rex460> Ich hatte es gestern Nacht bei meiner Frau getan, doch sie mochte das nicht. Na ja wer den Switch nicht macht, gell?
<Rex460> Na ich werde wohl mal ne DVD brennen irgendwo
<Rex460> und dann installiere ich ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Rex460> Bis später Freunde.
<coffeeholic> Rex460: warum willst du jetzt doch brennen, wo Live USB soviel besser ist?
<Rex460> weil ich nur einen stick habe und wenn ich daraus nen bootstick bastel sind meine ganzen Dateien futsch.
<Rex460> 5,68 GB sollten reichen
<Rex460> oder irre ich mich?
<coffeeholic> das ist ein guter Grund
<Rex460> Also bis später
<Rex460> ich bin raus.
<Hardcore> wie krieg ich denn am besten eine auflistung von paketen die abzudaten sind wenn ich das auf vielen server checken muss?
<LetoThe2nd> Hardcore: tendenziell würde ich zu man apt-get raten, und eventuell dann mal so über die gegend um -u herum nachdenken.
<||arifaX> hab hier nen kollegen mit nem multimedia-pc. da läuft ubuntu 11.04. wlan ist ein Atheros. Modul ath9 ist geladen, wlan0 ist sichtbar, aber der network-manager kann kein wlan konfigurieren. irgendwelche ideen?
<||arifaX> im network-manager ist die wlan-karte quasi net da
<coffeeholic> Ich empfehle, eine aktuelle Ubuntu Version zu benutzen, bevor man sich an sowas dran setzt.
<coffeeholic> 12.04 sollte man nehmen^^
<||arifaX> coffeeholic: das werde ich mittag testen, problem ist nur, dass seine vdr-distri noch auf 11.04 festhängt und da müssen wir erst mal bleiben.
<menace> sehe ich das richtig, dass ich für mich nur EINEN ssh-key anlegen kann und das nicht ziel-host-abhängig gestalten kann?
<Damagoo> menace: klar kannst du das auch ziel-host-abhängig  erstellen 
<menace> also kann ich für jedes ziel einen anderen ssh-key haben, auch wenn ich von der gleichen maschine auf diese 2 verschiedenen rechner habe? und diese ssh-keys sind *unterschiedlich*
<sash_> Ja.
<sash_> Siehe Option -i (Nachzulesen in der manpage)
<Kanders> Hallo liebe leute kann mir einer Helfen, wie ich wieder mein Grub wiederherstelle, bin gerade mit einer LIVE CD im System. Wenn ich versuche  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt sagt er already exclusively opened.... aber grub kann ich nicht instalieren
<koegs> Kanders: nopaste am besten mal die Ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" und "mount"
<koegs> !nopaste > Kanders 
<kubine> Kanders: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<sysdef> Kanders: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ :o
<kubine> Title: Super Grub Disk (at www.supergrubdisk.org)
<coffeeholic> Kanders: runterladen, brennen/auf usb-stick dd'en, booten
<Kanders> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410512/ so das ist mein auszug von der HDD
<kubine> Title: sd › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Kanders> koegs: habe ich was falsche eingegeben?
<Kanders> s
<Kanders> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda  ist doch so richtig oder?
<koegs> Kanders: da sehe ich erstens keine Linux-Partition und zweitens fehlt mir die Ausgabe von "mount"
<Kanders> Linux ist auf /dev/sda3 20gb 
<Kanders> wie mache ich eine mount ausgabe?
<koegs> einfach "mount"
<coffeeholic> genau
<coffeeholic> führe "mount" ohne jegliche Argumente aus
<Kanders> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410517/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> Kanders: ist das irgendwie ne Wubi-Installation? weil auf ner W95 Ext Partition Ubuntu zu installieren halte ich für unwahrscheinlich
<Kanders> koegs: puh das weis ich nicht mehr... könnte sein..
<koegs> und wer soll es wissen? :)
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wubi/Problembehebung#Reparatur-am-System
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › Wubi › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Kanders> Aber ich habe nie Probleme gehabt.. bis jetzt ging XP und ubuntu immer so... bis ich XP neu aufgesetzt habe..
<koegs> Kanders: die Methoden unterscheiden sich schon sehr zwischen einer "echten" Installation und Wubi
<Kanders> jo dann denk ich es wahr eine wubi..
<Kanders> Was kann ich jetzt machen..
<koegs> dann schau dich doch mal im wiki um, ich habe keine erfahrungen mit wubi http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wubi
<kubine> Title: Wubi › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Kanders> puh das ist zu viel für mich schon
<coffeeholic> Kanders: tu dir nie wieder wubi an
<coffeeholic> Kanders: es seie denn, du hast masochistische Tendenzen und viel zu viel Zeit
<Kanders> hm
<Kanders> im wicki sehe ich nicht wie ich jetzt vorgehen soll um den Bootlader zu fixen...
<coffeeholic> Kanders: spannender für dich ist wohl das http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wubi/Migration
<kubine> Title: Migration › Wubi › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Kanders> ach ich starte jetzt einfach die Live Instaltion instalieren einfach neu
<Kanders> auf der sda3 
<koegs> Kanders: wenn du keine Daten daraus brauchst, wäre das die einfachste Methode
<koegs> aber eben nicht als Wubi, macht nur mehr Probleme
<Kanders> Büro daten sind im NAS safed
<Kanders> danke für die Hilfe
<Kanders> Was muss ich beim einhängepunkt auswählen?
<koegs> Kanders: wenn du nur eine Partition hast und dort ext4 nutzt, dann "/"
<Kanders> ok
<Kanders> Muss wohl noch eine SWAP parti erstellen...
<Kanders> ist das notwendig?
<koegs> kommt drauf an wieviel ram du hast
<koegs> du kannst aber auch später swap als datei anlegen
<Kanders> Habe 2 GB habe jetzt ne 2.5gb swap erstellt
<pog> moin
<chk> hi
<nunatak> kurze frage: ich will mal wieder statt einer xubuntu basis ein richtiges ubuntu neu installieren, da ich am desktop jetzt doch überwiegend Gnome statt XFCE verwende. das gibt immer wieder komplikationen so wie es jetzt gerade läuft. die frage: ist es sinnvoll auch /home zu formatieren um keine probleme mit alten config-files etc. zu bekommen. oder ist das wurscht, weil die eh überschrieben werden bei neuinstallation der entsprechenden anwendu
<nunatak> ngen?
<G_0ds> Ich habe gerade jetzt ubuntu 12 fertig inmstaliert aber beim start kommt kein Bootmanger er startet direkt zu Ubuntu wie bekomme ich das auswahlmenü... mit XP
<G_0ds> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410522/
<kubine> Title: Grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sotdan> nunatak: der befehl hier sollte reichen http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<kubine> Title: Getting Back to a Pure Gnome on Ubuntu (at www.psychocats.net)
<nunatak> sotdan, danke. weiß aber nicht. habe schon länger ein paar komische effekte, deren ursachen ich nicht genau benennen kann. z.b. hängt sich die shell manchmal beim anmelden auf.
<nunatak> außerdem beruht mein system ja auf einer xubuntu installation. jetzt wollte ich das mal wieder auf standard ubuntu setzen.
<nunatak> mit dem befehl werden dann zwar sämtlich xubuntu-pakete deinstalliert, ob damit alles wieder im lot ist weiß ich aber nicht recht.
<sotdan> also ich hab mit dem befehl letztens kubuntu deinstalliert, und hatte keine probleme
<k1l_> G_0ds: lass mal ein "sudo update-grub" laufen und zeig mal den output im pasteservice
<sotdan> der erste teil des befehls deinstalliert auch viele pakete die von unity gebraucht werde, aber die werden über das ubuntu-desktop meta-paket neu installiert
<k1l_> nunatak: du kannst bei der installation auswählen, ob es formatiert werden soll oder nicht. wenn die partition nicht formatiert wird dann kopiert er einfach seine files wieder da rein. das kann aber nen durcheinander geben unter umständen.
<nunatak> sotdan, versuchen kann ja nicht schaden. 
<k1l_> nunatak: bei einem neuen install finde ich die lösung mit einem backup und dann gezielt die daten die man braucht zurück kopieren besser
<nunatak> k1l_, eben dieses durcheinander will ich verhindern. also doch ratsam, die wichtigen daten auf eine andere platte zu verschieben und auch /home neu zu formatieren.
<nunatak> n
<k1l_> nunatak: würde ich so machen, ja. aber du kannst ruhig vorher mal xubuntu-desktop deinstallieren und das ubuntu-desktop wieder installieren
<nunatak> k1l_, werd ich auch als ersten schritt mal so machen. dann sehen ob das system wieder etwas "runder" läuft, ansonsten eben radikaltour.
<G_0ds> k1l_ Das ----> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410527/
<kubine> Title: Grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nunatak> und /home backupen kann ja auch so kein fehler sein. ;)
<k1l_> G_0ds: welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<G_0ds> Neuste 12
<nunatak> ist das dann aber auch der richtige befehl? da heißt es die pakete von einer ubuntu default entfernen. meine installation ist aber xubuntu default.
<k1l_> G_0ds: zeig mal "lsb_release -a"
<G_0ds> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<k1l_> G_0ds: ist das nne frisches 12.04? oder ein upgrade von alten versionen? das scheint noch grub1 zu sein und nicht der schon länger verwendete grub2
<G_0ds> Das ist eine frische frisches 12.04, habe 
<G_0ds> gerade jetzt instaliert und an grub was gemacht
<k1l_> und an grub was geamcht? gegen den grub-legacy getauscht=
<k1l_> ?
<G_0ds> ja 
<G_0ds> dachte das hilft
<k1l_> G_0ds: weil der normale grub2 erkennt wunderbar die anderen betriebssysteme.
<G_0ds> Wie mache ich das wieder normal
<k1l_> G_0ds: nein. es gibt keinen grund mehr den alten zu benutzen. entferne das paket für den alten grub und installiere den normalen grub wieder getreu der anleitung: (folg)
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<G_0ds> sudo grub-install /dev/sdX das langt ja oder
<k1l_> ja. sollte. ich würde noch zusätzlich den grub-legacy entfernen
<G_0ds> Schon gemacht nexter Problem: sudo: grub-install: command not found
<k1l_> G_0ds: dann installierte mal die grub2 pakete neu (wie paar zeilen weiter unten in der anleitung)
<G_0ds> oh :)
<G_0ds> so neust
<sotdan> nunatak: wenn am ende des befehls "&& sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ist könnte da nicht viel schief gehen, denke ich
<sotdan> du könntest auch manuell in synaptic nach xubuntu und xfce suchen und pakete entfernen
<nunatak> joa ich versuch das gleich mal. wenn mein /home backup soweit ist.
<G_01H> k1l_: Kommt immer noch ein Grub menü zur auswahl welches sys zum Starten http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410532/
<kubine> Title: GrubNEW › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> ging es denn vorher? also bevor du da am grub was geändert hattest?
<k1l_> evtl erkennt er nicht die win-loader partition und du musst dir ein skript selbst schreiben.
<G_01H> k1l_: Ein script wie mache ich das ich bin anfänger ich kenn mich damit überhaupt nicht aus... gibt es ne anletiung dafür?
<coffeeholic> wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB2 hilft
<coffeeholic> upps, falsch geschrieben
<G_01H> ja
<k1l_> G_01H: auf der wiki seite über grub2 gibt es eine abteilung zu den skripten. grub2 besteht nur aus skripten. da legt man dann ein eigenes zusätzliches an, was die entsprechende win partition auswählt.
<coffeeholic> G_01H: hier wirds spannend http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> ich habe das auf dem netbook auch selber gemacht, aber da komm ich jetzt nicht dran um dir das zu zeigen.
<G_01H> puh ich verstehe dort gar nichts das ist schon zu viel für mich.... gibt es kein fertig script?
<chk> exit
<GRUB2_Fail> Hi, leute http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410542/ <------- Wieso habe ich kein Bootmanger, wenn ich mein Laptop Starte ( Ubuntu wirde autmatisch gestartet) Auswahl Windows XP ist nicht vorhanden. Wer kann da Helfen? Danke schon im voraus
<kubine> Title: Kein GRUB Menü › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<coffeeholic> GRUB2_Fail: halt mal während des Einschaltens Shift gedrückt
<coffeeholic> GRUB2_Fail: dann solltest du ein GRUB2 Menü sehen
<GRUB2_Fail> Ok versuche es
<dadrc> alternativ /etc/default/grub editieren, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT auskommentieren und GRUB_TIMEOUT auf eine Zahl > 0 setzen
<coffeeholic> dadrc: natürlich, so ist es besser, aber testweise ist Shift einfacher
<GRUBUS> Ich habe kein erfolg gehabt mit der Shift Taste..
<GRUBUS> Wer kann mir da weiter Helfen, habe kein auswahlmenü http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410542/
<kubine> Title: Kein GRUB Menü › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> GRUBUS, pack mal bitte deine /etc/default/grub in einen pastebin
<dadrc> (und gib uns den Link)
<jokrebel> GRUBUS:  /etc/grub.d/windows exisitiert hier nicht (und ich hab auch XP _mit_ drauf.
<GRUBUS> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410547/
<kubine> Title: grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> GRUBUS: Was ist das für ein Ubuntu?
<GRUBUS> jokrebel ich habe ein script angelegt
<GRUBUS> Neuste 12
<GRUBUS> heute Frisch drauf gemacht
<jokrebel> GRUBUS: Neueste releasede Version oder die 12.10er Beta?
<dadrc> GRUBUS, in Zeile 7: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 zu #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 machen, update-grub, freuen.
<jokrebel> GRUBUS: Und warum legst Du ein Script an? Wer/welcherLink hat Dir das denn empfohlen?
<GRUBUS> Der k1l_
<GRUBUS> sagte ich solle ein script machen
<jokrebel> GRUBUS: Hier herinen? Wann? Hat er Dir das dann diktiert? oder wie?
 * jokrebel würde das gern nachlesen…
<GRUBUS> jokrebel: nein ich fand im forum eine anleitung 
<jokrebel> Link bitte (- und - </ENDE-Naseziehmodus>
<GRUBUS> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grub2-findet-kein-windows-xp/
<kubine> Title: Grub2 findet kein Windows XP › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<GRUBUS> So ich starte neu mall sehen
<GRUBUS_> So Das Grub Menü ist das aber leider kein eintrag mit Windows XP zur auswahl, nur memtest ubuntu ...
<GRUBUS_> -s
<jokrebel> GRUBUS_: Also schonmal sollte laut dem link die Datei mit dem script nicht "windows" sondern "45_windows" heißen…
<GRUBUS_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410552/
<kubine> Title: Partition › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<GRUBUS_> jokrebel:  ich habe die datei gelöscht und so gemacht wie ihr es mir jetzt gesagt habt
<jokrebel> GRUBUS_: Sorry - _Ich_ war nicht dabei und k1l_ ist grade nicht hier. Wenn dann must Du mir wenigstens die Uhrzeit und das Datum sagen, wo das hier herin besprochen wurde. Dann kann ich es im Protokoll nachlesen.
<GRUBUS_> jokrebel: Das war um 15 uhr oder 16 uhr so
<jokrebel> GRUBUS_: Und es kann gut sein, dass die Scriptdatei, weil si eben nicht mit einer Zahl beginnt, komplett ignoriert wird.
<GRUBUS_> also dann versuch ich es jetzt mit dem script noch mall.
<jokrebel> GRUBUS_: Heute? Gestern? am 27.August? *seufz*
<GRUBUS_> Heute
<jokrebel> GRUBUS_: Sorry - scheint dann wohl noch nicht drin zu sein: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/10/%23ubuntu-de.html …und meine Glaskugel ist grad zur Reinigung.
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/10/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<GRUBUS_> k1l_	G_0ds: lass mal ein "sudo update-grub" laufen und zeig mal den output im pasteservice
<GRUBUS_> jokrebel
<GRUBUS_> ist drin
<GRUBUS_> ich starte jetzt neu mit dem script
<jokrebel> GRUBUS_: So macht das keinen Spaß; sorry. Ich mein ich such natürlich im LOG nach GRUBUS wenn Du nicht dazusagst, dass Du da vorhin noch anders geheißen hast.
<black_> hi alle, ich habe mir ein paar Dateien auf eine SD karte gelegt und will eine Verknüpfung auf meinem home ordner machen, bekomme nur eine meldung : Dieses Ablegeziel unterstützt keine symbolischen Verknüpfungen.  Wie kann ich trotzdem eine Verknüpfung erstellen ? Jemand ein Lösungsansatz ?
<coffeeholic> die SD-Karte hat FAT32
<coffeeholic> das ist kein Dateisystem, das Linux-Symlinks kann
<ebo> how do you speel motor shield in german ? i mean the down part of the car that protects the motor & stuff 
<coffeeholic> ,ot? ebo
<koegs> ebo: please try #ubuntu-de-offtopic, thx
<dAnjou> coffeeholic: das hätte ihm ganz sicher weitergeholfen -.-
<ebo> ok thxc
<coffeeholic> dAnjou: soll ich es deutlicher erklären?
<coffeeholic> :D
<koegs> coffeeholic: da wäre eine deutsche erklärung gekommen, die hätte ihm nicht wirklich geholfen...
<black_> coffeeholic, ja ist FAT32
<coffeeholic> koegs: ach so meinst du es. stimmt^^
<coffeeholic> black_: Dieses Dateisystem ist einfach nicht geeignet, um dort einen Linux Symlink anzulegen.
<black_> coffeeholic, kann man nicht machen ?
<black_> s
<ring1> black_, anderes dateisystem nutzen
<coffeeholic> genau
<black_> toll :(
<coffeeholic> black_: nimm ein richtiges FS, wie ext4, und nich kinderkram wie fat32
<coffeeholic> Wenn du genauer verstehen willst, warum es nicht geht, empfehle ich dir, den Wikipedia-Artikel über Symlinks zu lesen: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Symlink
<kubine> Title: Symbolic link - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at secure.wikimedia.org)
<jokrebel> Also wenn ich das richtig lese, will er einen Starter für die SD-Karten-Partition. Und _nicht_ dort drauf einen SymLink anlegen.
<coffeeholic> jokrebel: Trotzdem hat FAT32 keine inodes, auf die man verweisen könnte
 * coffeeholic hofft, sich nicht zu disqualifizieren mit dem was er sagt
<black_> nein jokrebel , ich wollte einen Ordner , der auf der SD Karte liegt , eine verknüpfung (symlink) auf meinem home ordner legen
<Artemis_> Wie kann ich Ubuntu 12.04 so einstellen, dass er das Laptop herunterfährt, wenn der Deckel geschlossen wird?
<dAnjou> !mount > black_ 
<kubine> black_: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<dAnjou> ach was
<coffeeholic> black_: mount --bind /ORDNER1 /ORDNER_WO_ORDNER1_EINGEHÄNGT_WERDEN_SOLL
<dAnjou> machen wir's gleich genau: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Ordner-einbinden
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> coffeeholic: bitte, du bist engagiert und das is toll. aber wir lösen hier keine probleme, wir helfen den fragenden, ihre probleme selbst zu lösen.
<jokrebel> Artemis_: In den Energieeinstellungen glaub ich. Welche Ubuntu-Version? Welcher Desktop?
<coffeeholic> dAnjou: danke für den Tipp!
<dAnjou> coffeeholic: deswegen haut man leuten keine befehle an den kopf. man zeigt ihnen, wo es steht und erklärt es, wenn nötig, noch
<coffeeholic> dAnjou: merk ich mir.
<dAnjou> danke :)
<black_> ich versuch :)
<koegs> black_: die oben beschriebene methode halte ich aber nur für sinnvoll, wenn die SD-Karte permanent eingelegt ist
<black_> okay
<dAnjou> koegs: fällt die spontan noch was anderes ein? *interessiert*
<Artemis_> jokrebel: 12.04 mit Unity - in den Energieeinstellungen kann ich nur "Bereitschaft", "Ruhezustand" und "Nichts tun" auswählen
<koegs> dAnjou: nein, an bind dachte ich auch schon, aber kontraproduktiv bei nem wechselspeicher
<dAnjou> koegs: das wären dann wohl verknüpfungen auf solche generell auch :P
<jokrebel> Artemis_: Hm? Stimmt…
<koegs> dAnjou: denk doch einfach nochmal genauer drüber nach warum in dem Fall eine (funktionierende) Verknüpfung leichter zu handeln ist als mount/bind
<jokrebel> Artemis_: Aber da scheints trotzdem ne Lösung zu geben: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ausschalten-beim-deckel-schliessen-12/
<kubine> Title: Ausschalten beim Deckel schließen? 12.04 › Unity (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Artemis_> jokrebel: perfekt, danke für den link! werde es nachher mal direkt ausprobieren
<jokrebel> Artemis_: Gerne (auch wenn ich mich mal wieder "ge-Google-Front-Ended" fühle) <g>
<helix_9> Hallo! Wo kann ich in Ubuntu 12.04 in der Xorg.conf die Option
<helix_9> “ALL/7/General/FbBlendOvl” “1” setzen?
<coffeeholic> !xorg.conf > helix_9 
<kubine> helix_9: Informationen zu xorg.conf finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf
<black_> brb
<helix_9> klaro, hab ich nachgesehn, nur mit was muss ich diese Option ummanteln?
<jokrebel> helix_9: Wo hast Du denn diese "Option" her? Wenn es eine gute Anleitung ist sollte da doch auch noch mehr stehen…
<jokrebel> helix_9: Sprich: Mich würde erstmal das eigentliche Problem interessieren, weshalb Du meinst einen Xorg.conf mit dieser Option zu benötigen. Und wo Du das her hast.
<jokrebel> -n
<helix_9> die Anleitung ist folgende, von intel.com http://alturl.com/g7h6j
<helix_9> ziel ist, eine halbtransparente OpenGL szene über ein Video zu zeichen
<jokrebel> helix_9: Nicht Dein Ernst, dass ich mir jetzt ne PDF runterladen soll, oder?
<ring1> jokrebel, seite 13 ;)
 * jokrebel lädt prinzipell nichts runter und schon gar nicht über nichtssagende Links.
<helix_9> kein problem, http://download.intel.com/embedded/software/IEGD/324707.pdf
<helix_9> Jokrebel: weisst du wie die Option zu umschachteln ist?
<jokrebel> helix_9: Keine Ahnung. Ich hab mir das (wie erwähnt) nicht runtergeladen.
<helix_9> wie auch immer, es ist die einzige Zeile dazu, kein weiterer Kommentar
<jokrebel> helix_9: Naja - muss halt mit "Section" beginnen und mit "EndSection" aufhören. Welche Section Du dafür anwenden musst… wie gesagt, ich les nicht irgenwelche PDFs. Siehe auch (nochmal) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer
<kubine> Title: XServer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<georg> Guten Abend
<ring1> guten abend
<georg_> Hallo ich habe ubuntu 12.04 LTS auf einer Quadcore Maschine am laufen.
<smt> hi leute, ich hab neulich mein mainboard getauscht und seither findet lm-sensors (trotz sensors-detect) keine sensoren mehr (außer denen für hdd und gpu), wie krieg ich die wieder zum laufen
<georg_> RAM : 2GB und ne 146 GB Festplatte
<georg_> allerdings hab ich noch keine Soundkarte.
<georg_> Der Rechner hat jedoch nen eingebauten Lautsprecher
<georg_> wie kann ich den aktivieren?
<jokrebel> Wau! Gnaze 3 Minuten
<coffeeholic> !alsamixer > georg 
<kubine> georg: Informationen zu Alsamixer finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer
<georg_> alles klar ich kümmer mich drum
<coffeeholic> georg: mit dem Alsamixer kannst du normalerweise auch den PC-Speaker einstellen
<coffeeholic> georg_: ich kann mich aber auch irren
<Fuchs> Musik wiedergeben kann man damit aber nicht
<Fuchs> und nein, irren tust Du Dich nicht
<coffeeholic> georg_: der kann nur beepen
<georg_> ja
<georg_> richtig
<Fuchs> was ggf. reicht, um alte Roadrunner Cartoons zu schauen
<georg_> Ich muß noch ne Soundkarte einbauen.
<Fuchs> fuer alle andere: Sicher, dass das Mainboard keine onboard hat?  Wenn ja: eine OEM Soundblaster kostet 10€ oder so 
<Fuchs> also das waere nicht wirklich ein grosser Aufwand
<georg_> keine onboard Soundkarte
<georg_> ich bekomme morgen eine usb soundkarte damit gehts dann auch.
<georg_> bis später
<Gander> Hallo, gibt es für Firefox Flash eine neu version? und  wenn ja wie instaliere ich die?
<coffeeholic> !Adobe_Flasch > Gander 
<coffeeholic> !Adobe_Flash > Gander 
<kubine> Gander: Informationen zu Adobe_Flash finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<coffeeholic> Allerdings, Gander, muss angemerkt werden, dass Flash 11.2 die letzte Version ist, die von Adobe für Linux veröffentlicht wird.
<coffeeholic> http://get.adobe.com/de/flashplayer/
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Adobe Flash Player installieren (at get.adobe.com)
<Gander> coffeeholic: wieso das nur bis 11.2 wieso kommt keine neue mehr raus
<coffeeholic> Weil Adobe doof ist
<Gander> na super gibt es keine PPA die das weiter machen?
<coffeeholic> Gander: Das ist Adobe. Deren Flash ist nicht Open Source.
<sash_> Da kann man mit PPAs nicht viel machen. Flash ist keine freie Software.
<coffeeholic> Gander: Die freien alternativen wie gnash funktionieren, aber nicht optimal.
<Gander> oh je und wie sieht es mit den sicherheitslücken aus 
<ring2> Gander, es gibt bald keine neue version von flash vom hersteller adobe mehr. andere standards werden dann genutzt, z.b. html5. da müssen sich die webseiten anpassen, das passiert auch sukzessive
<Gander> 11.2 ist sehr alt... hat x löcher
<Gander> oky :(
<coffeeholic> Gander: geh mit gutem Beispiel voran und boykottiere Flash! :D
<ring2> Gander, und glaub mir, flash wird keiner nachtrauern :)
<coffeeholic> Das ist ein Wort, ring2 
 * coffeeholic stimmt ring2 zu
<Gander> Das hört sich gut an naja danke für die infos :P
<ring2> Gander, es gibt youtube (um nur ein beispiel zu nennen) auch als html5 ohne flash: https://www.youtube.com/html5
<kubine> Title: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself (at www.youtube.com)
<coffeeholic> Gander: wenn du unbedingt meinst, Flash zu brauchen, wirst du wohl Google Chrome benutzen müssen
<Gander> Google Chrome bähhhhhh
<coffeeholic> http://9to5google.com/2012/02/22/pepper-based-flash-player-coming-to-chrome-later-this-year-adobe-dropping-standalone-plug-in-download-on-linux/
<coffeeholic> Gander: kann dich schon verstehen, aber wenn du unbedingt Flash brauchst...
<beaver74> kann man die Tastenkombination Alt+F4 deaktivieren?
<coffeeholic> !GNOME_Tastenkürzel > beaver74 
<beaver74> coffeeholic, ich verwende kein Gnome.. sondern openbox
<dAnjou> beaver74: schuld eigene ... :P
<coffeeholic> Hab ich wohl falsch geraten.
<beaver74> hätte ich dabei sagen sollen ;)
<dAnjou> beaver74: dann frag doch die openbox-leute
<beaver74> ich schau mir mal die config davon an
<beaver74> ui, es gibt #openbox-pl und -it.. auf freenode .. war mir gar nicht bewusst
<Pupuser402-1> hallo
<dariebi> Hallo Leute, ich hab eine kurze Frage, kann mir jemand einen guten Desktop Recorder empfehlen, Kazam habe ich bereits ausprobiert, dieser stürzt aber nach kurzer zeit ab. ich verwende ubuntu 12.04 (ist auch auf dem neuesten Stand)
<coffeeholic> !VLC > dariebi 
<kubine> dariebi: Informationen zu VLC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC
<ring1> dariebi, hier ist eine übersicht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screencasts
<kubine> Title: Screencasts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<coffeeholic> VLC kann, richtig konfiguriert, vom Desktop aufzeichnen
<dariebi> oh, ok, danke, ich werds versuchen. thx
<iCarly> Ist denn die Konfiguration was für "'mal eben"???
<georg> Guten Abend
<ring1> dariebi, die gnome-shell kann auch ohne extra programm den desktop aufzeichnen, mit strg+shift+alt+r weiß allerdings ob unity das auch macht
<georg> Apropos Soundkarte und Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<georg> man kann jede Soundkarte nehmen,ja?
<dariebi> das wär natürlich super, wie beende ich inclusive abspeichern?
<ring1> dariebi, gleiche kombo
<dariebi> gleich mal testen :-)
<ring1> wenn es funktionieren sollte, kommt ein roter punkt unten rechts in der ecke und das video kommt in dein home-verzeichnis
<dariebi> schade nein funktioniert nicht
<dariebi> Ich überprüfe trotzdem mal  /home
<ring1> dariebi, du nutzt unity?
<dariebi> ja denk schon, ubuntu 12.04 daran hab ich nichts geändert.
<ring1> ok, laut wiki arbeitet unity nicht mit vlc zusammen
<dariebi> also Benutzeroberflächen mässig 
<dariebi> vlc funktioniert eigentlich, wüsste nicht dass etwas nicht gegangen wäre
<georg> vlc?
<georg> ist in den packetquellen von ubuntu enthalten.
<dariebi> ja schon
<dariebi> wird bei mir zumindest angezeigt
<dariebi> im ubuntu software-center unter vlc, ist gleich ganz oben in der liste
<georg> genau
<coffeeholic> georg: und hier steht, wie man damit den Bildschirminhalt aufzeichnet http://www.wikihow.com/Screen-Capture-to-File-Using-VLC
<kubine> Title: How to Screen Capture to File Using VLC: 14 steps (with pictures) (at www.wikihow.com)
<coffeeholic> im Abschnitt "streaming your desktop" (nicht vom Titel irritieren lassen) steht das entscheidende
<georg> Danke coffeeholic
<coffeeholic> georg: mach ich doch gerne
<georg> ok
<coffeeholic> georg: VLC ist die Schweizer Taschenkettensäge für viele Aufgabem
<coffeeholic> Halt dir dieses Werkzeug warm D:
<georg> Das denke ich auch und ubuntu ein klasse System
<georg> ich lese gerade
<dariebi> gute Nacht allen
<ring1> georg, für deine soundkarte würde ich mal einen blick auf die liste der unterstützen hardware werfen:
<ring1> !hcl > georg 
<kubine> georg: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<georg> danke ring1 gute Nacht dariebi
<georg> Ich danke Euch und verabschiede mich für heute. bis später.
<kosies> moin :)
<coffeeholic> moin kosies, was liegt an?
<kosies> ich hab auf nopaste nen script gefunden was ich gerne benutzen würde... mom
<kosies> http://pastebin.com/M9MFZitS
<kubine> Title: [Python] [Python] Admin Page Finder - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kosies> oh :D falsches irc
<kosies> falscher link ^^
<Fuchs> kosies: kurzes query? 
<kosies> Fuchs,  was denn?
<Fuchs> kosies: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic  mag Dein Skript da nicht sonderlich
<kubine> Title: freenode: Policies (at freenode.net)
<kosies> ja habs gemerkt :P sry
<Fuchs> wuerdest Du solche Anfragen zukuenftig unterlassen?  Und rein von einem persoenlichen Standpunkt noch: lass das sein. 
<Fuchs> mhm. 
<Fuchs> moechte ich nicht noch mal sehen, danke. 
<kosies> gute nacht :)
<Fuchs> Danke, gleichfalls :) 
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-11
<moinsen> guten morgen
<moinsen> weiß jemand wie ich garantiere das gnome-termial über ein proxy läuft
<||arifaX> Ich hab hier ne Broadcom Wlan Karte B4322 [14e4:432b]. Interpretiere ich das richtig auf dieser Seite http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 , dass ich mit nem 2.6.38-xx keine Chane habe?
<kubine> Title: b43 - Linux Wireless (at wireless.kernel.org)
<||arifaX> Chane=Chance
<Guest27791> kann man verhindern, dass sich banshee jedesmal startet, wenn man eine cd einlegt?
<coffeeholic> !GNOME_Wechseldatenträger_und_-Medien > Guest27791 
<coffeeholic> !GNOME_Wechseldatenträger_und_-medien > Guest27791 
<coffeeholic> Guest27791: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Wechseldatentr%C3%A4ger_und_-medien
<kubine> Title: GNOME Wechseldatenträger und -medien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest27791> unter nautilus einstellungen gibts den punkt datenträger nicht
<coffeeholic> Guest27791: dann ist das unter Unity __schon wieder__ anders. Mist.
<Guest27791> benutz cinnamon
<coffeeholic> Guest27791: okay, dann ist das der Grund, warum der Artikel vermutlich wenig hilfreich war
<koegs> Guest27791: kannst du mal bitte die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" nopasten, bitte?
<koegs> !nopaste > Guest27791 
<kubine> Guest27791: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Guest27791> soll lsb release nur die distribution ausgeben?
<koegs> Guest27791: ich möchte wissen welche Ubuntu-Version du einsetzt
<Guest27791> linuxmint 13
<koegs> !mint > Guest27791 
<kubine> Guest27791: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<koegs> frag doch bitte mal dort nach
<Guest27791> ok
<Minipluto> gibts unter home einen Ordner für mime types?
<dAnjou> Minipluto: das ist nicht das eigentliche problem
<Minipluto> hat sich schon erledigt, muss es nicht wissen
<coffeeholic> Minipluto: kennst du die .mailcap schon?
<Minipluto> coffeeholic: nope aber wie gesagt, hat sich schon erledigt
<coffeeholic> ok Minipluto 
<knechti> Hi
<knechti> Ich habe einen 5 Jahre alten Laptop (Intel Core 2 Duo, 4GB Ram und momentan noch eine 120GB HDD), ich überlege mir eine 64GB SSD einzubauen. Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit SSDs unter UBuntu?
<coffeeholic> 5 Jahre alt? Hat der schon SATA, knechti ?
<knechti> Ja hat er
<knechti> Zwar nur SATA150 aber hat er
<knechti> War damals einer mit der etwas besseren, hat auch DVI
<coffeeholic> Dann wird dir die SSD nicht so viel bringen, wie sie könnte.
<coffeeholic> Die wird ausgebremst.
<knechti> bin sonst echt zufrieden. Zwar hält der Akku nur noch ne STunde, aber ich habe den eh meist am Netz
<knechti> Das ist mir auch bewusst, das die SSD schneller sein könnte. Aber ich denke sie ist schneller als die Hitachi HDD
<coffeeholic> knechti: an SATA150 hast du von teureren SSDs nicht viel. Da kannst du auch was ganz günstiges reinstecken, deutlich unter 100€
<knechti> Das Ding ist echt ne Krücke
<knechti> Deswegen dachte ich an sowas: http://geizhals.at/de/818853
<kubine> Title: OCZ Agility 3 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AGT3-25SAT3-64G) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (at geizhals.at)
<coffeeholic> Hmm, warum auch nicht. Käme in Frage.
<knechti> SATA 6GB/s ist ja abwärtskompatiebel zu SATA150MB/s
<knechti> Ich denke sie wird schon etwas schneller sein, muss ich, wenn ich das BS neu installiere was beachten?
<coffeeholic> !SSD/Alignment > knechti 
<kubine> knechti: Informationen zu SSD/Alignment finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Alignment
<knechti> Ok, den Rest macht der Kernel selbst? Unter Windows musste man doch diesen ganzen Trim Kram und sowas beachten
<coffeeholic> knechti: der Installer für moderne Ubuntuversionen beachtet das Alignment automatisch
<knechti> Super, danke. Bin ja mal gespannt wie das dann läuft
<coffeeholic> knechti: gib ihm saures! :D
<knechti> Hast du selber eine SSD?
<ganders> Hey leute kennt sicher einer mit diesen Fehler aus ----> more undefined references to `pthread_create' follow collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück  ---- > http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410562/
<kubine> Title: MAKE Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> ganders: was soll das sein und wieso liegt das in trash
<ganders> Was meinst du mit Trash?
<koegs> Betrete Verzeichnis '/home/pwned/.local/share/Trash/files/mdk3-v6/osdep'
<ganders> Weis ich nicht...
<ganders> habe es entpackt und make
<ganders> wie immer...
<ganders> Irgend was mit pthread_create geht nicht, ich denke an LINKFLAGS	= -lpthread
<ganders> in der make datei
<sirhenry> Guten Tag
<Markus_Ganders> Kann mir einer Helfen bei diesen "source make Fehler" ----> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410567/ ----> pthread_create Fehler.... bei ubuntu 11 war der fehler nicht... Ich denke die 12.04 kennt das nicht..
<kubine> Title: MAKE Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Dir fehlen Header, die Du wohl früher mal installiert hattest.
<koegs> Markus_Ganders: vor allem, welches OS benutzt du denn nun wirklich?
<Markus_Ganders> 12.04 LTS
<koegs> und warum fragst du dann gleichzeitig in #debian.de?
<Markus_Ganders> Mehr anfragen mehr Hilfe.
<Markus_Ganders> bekks: welche header fehlen den wie finde ich das heraus?
<bekks> Markus_Ganders: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pthread_create&mode=filename&suite=precise&arch=any
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- pthread_create (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Markus_Ganders> bekks: Das heist ich muss das paket gnulib install?
<bekks> Nein. Das sind die Suchergebnisse für Dateien mit "pthread_create" im Namen. Der nächste Ansatz ist, nur nach "pthread" zu suchen.
<Markus_Ganders> oky
<Markus_Ganders> danke für deine Hilfe
<bekks> Nutzt Du squeeze oder 12.04 LTS?
<bekks> Du brauchst auch nicht zu lügen.
<dAnjou> Markus_Ganders: zeug zu kompilieren ist tatsächlich arbeit. und zwar welche, die du zum großteil selbst machen musst, weil andere eben auch googlen müssten. das nimmt dir keiner ab.
<Markus_Ganders> bekks: ich habe beide systeme....
<bekks> Markus_Ganders: Und du kompilierst das auf beiden parallel, mit identischen Fehlermeldungen - das glaube ich nicht, sorry.
<Markus_Ganders> dAnjou: jo ist leider so.... wieso muss die src welt immer so schwer sein
<Markus_Ganders> bekks: genau der gleiche fehler pthread_create 
<Markus_Ganders> Könnte es sein in der make Datei LINKFLAGS = -lpthread ?
<Markus_Ganders> zu pthread ändern?
<bekks> Nein.
<Markus_Ganders> hum
<bekks> Dazu muss man auch wissen was -l an der Stelle bedeutet.
<Markus_Ganders> In der doc steht ganz einfach nur make und make install ... da lacht die welt
<bekks> Tja, da muss man halt wissen was man tut.
<koegs> da sag ich nur: pwned!
<Markus_Ganders> jo .) genau
<nunatak> hello. mir macht grad eine ubuntu neuinstallation zu schaffen. will von der live cd die alte xubuntu installation löschen und ubuntu 12.04 neu installieren. da kommt die fehlermeldung: unbrauchbarer freier speicher, wahrscheinlich zu viele primäre partitionen. wenn ich manuell formatieren will bringt ubi-partman einen fehlercode 141. egal ob ich eine partition ändern oder löschen will.
<nunatak> was schlagt ihr vor? festplattenfehler habe ich bisher keine festgestellt beim test der smart werte. wäre auch ungewöhnlich, da ich die platte vor nicht allzu langer zeit ausgetauscht hatte.
<ppq> nunatak: geht "geführt - verwende vollständige festplatte" nicht?
<ppq> nunatak: ansonsten einfach mal mit gparted ne neue partitionstabelle erstellen (dabei geht natürlich alles verloren was drauf ist, aber dir brauch ich das ja nicht zu sagen)
<nunatak> ppq: das hab ich nicht ausprobiert, weil ich dabei auch meine windows installation abschießen würde. wäre doof
<ppq> achso. dann lösch einfach mal die partitionen, die nicht zu windows gehören
<nunatak> versuch ich mal.
<nunatak> nur von der live cd aus ging das gerade nicht. und vom installierten ubuntu aus die partition zu löschen auf der es läuft geht wohl auch eher nicht. geht das von windows? ein tool das ext partitionen erkennt?
<coffeeholic> nunatak: sowas gibts für Win nicht.
<coffeeholic> wenn es von der Live-CD aus nicht ging, dann häng die betreffende Partition aus
<nunatak> ich versuchs mal mit ner anderen live cd
<daswort> http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<kubine> Title: Ext2Fsd Project (at www.ext2fsd.com)
<daswort> nunatak: das hilft
<nunatak> daswort: ähm. um mit windows ext-partitionen zu bearbeiten oder wie?
<daswort> Lesen/bearbeiten (meint Schreiben) / mounten etc. nunatak 
<nunatak> ja eben
<daswort> dAnjou: hast du noch den Link wg. WLAN-Dateitransfer?
<dAnjou> daswort: wart mal
<daswort> dAnjou: Danke (ᵔᴥᵔ)
<nunatak> daswort: sehe aber nicht wie ich die partitionen damit löschen kann
<dAnjou> daswort: das müsste er sein, oder? http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/2536/using-netcat-to-copy-files-between-servers
<kubine> Title: Using netcat to copy files between servers | commandlinefu.com (at www.commandlinefu.com)
<dAnjou> daswort: ansonsten gibts auch diverse kleinst http-server, die du nehmen kannst
<dAnjou> daswort: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Webserver
<kubine> Title: Instant Webserver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<coffeeholic> daswort: gibt sogar einen in Bash
<coffeeholic> daswort: http://prd4.wynn.com:8080/
<kubine> Title: INDEX of / (at prd4.wynn.com:8080)
<dAnjou> coffeeholic: "in Bash"? was soll das sein?
<nunatak> ich kann nur den partitionstyp ändern. z.b. zu 00 Empty. aber ob das das richtige ist.
<coffeeholic> dAnjou: was ich verlinkt habe, ist ein als Shell-Skript geschriebener Webserver, den irgendein Freak mal zusammengehackt hat
<daswort> dAnjou: war der hatte sogar ein Bookmark, war aber unzureichend getaggt.
<coffeeholic> dAnjou: bash --> /bin/bash
<dAnjou> coffeeholic: was du verlinkt hast, ist ein dir listing
<dAnjou> coffeeholic: das is mir schon klar
<coffeeholic> dAnjou: der link war falsch, sry. gemeint war der hier http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/SWS-The-Shell-Script-as-Web-Server
<kubine> Title: SWS: The Shell Script as Web Server - Linux Magazine Online (at www.linux-magazine.com)
<nunatak> also in der win7 datenträgerverwaltung werden die linux partitionen zwar nicht als ext4 bezeichnet aber trotzdem angezeigt. und die option "volume löschen" ist verfügbar. ist das empfehlenswert oder eher nicht?
<daswort> Kommt darauf an was du damit machen willst nunatak 
<nunatak> naja ich würde jetzt / und /home löschen und dann mit der live cd neue partitionen erstellen um ubuntu wieder zu installieren. ich hatte mir meine daten von /home sowieso schon gebackupt weil ich das platt machen wollte. nur die windows partition würde ich jetzt ungern auch verlieren.
<nunatak> und eine weitere datenpartition ext4 ist auch noch auf diesem laufwerk. das ist der mist mit diesen 2 tb laufwerken. viel zu groß und wenns probleme gibt ist alles im eimer.
<daswort> Kann das sein das "acpi" auf 12.04 nicht installiert ist? Bei mir war das so :-O
<daswort> nunatak: kannst du die Partitionen via LiveCD einhängen?
<daswort> Wie kann ich mir den aktuellen Stromverbrauch anzeigen lassen?
<nunatak> ich brenn gerade eine neue live cd. weil die andere hatte wie gesagt diese fehlermeldungen. und auch als ich dann mit try ubuntu von cd gestartet hatte kam kurz nach dem booten eine fehlermeldung: interner systemfehler blabla
<nunatak> vielleicht ist irgendein murks mit der livecd. beim brennen gabs auch schon ne warnmeldung und sie hat ewig rumgerödelt bis gebootet wurde.
<tiax> daswort: eine recht detaillierte Übersicht kriegst Du mit "powertop"
<tiax> nunatak: Rohling-sparender würde es mit USB-Stick gehen
<nunatak> tiax: stimmt. habe bisher noch nie vom stick installiert, daher hab ichs nicht gemacht. aber wäre mal eine maßnahme. ;)
<nunatak> so diesmal wurde die LIveCD ohne fehlermeldung gebrannt. das ist doch schonmal was
<sysdef> und die checksumme geprueft?
<nunatak> das macht brasero doch am schluss. genau dabei hats gestern den fehler gemeldet.
<sysdef> na dann
<k1l_> und dann wunderst du dich, warum die cd nicht richtig geht?
<nunatak> schade. die fehlermeldung ist die gleich.
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-CD_Problembehebung#Checksumme-ueberpruefen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu-CD Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> das würde ich als erstes mal machen
<k1l_> also einfach mal die cd sich selber prüfen lassen (kann ja sein, dass das .iso schon nen fehler hatte)
<nunatak> die cd kann sich, sobald sie geladen ist selbst überprüfen?
<nunatak> aber das wäre sehr ungewöhnlich, weil ich das image eben nochmal neu runtergeladen hab am notebook
<k1l_> dann wäre der genaue fehler und eventuelle zu neue oder besonderen hardware auch wichtig zu wissen
<nunatak> besondere hardware hab ich keine. auch nix neues. nichts womit mein ubuntu nicht schon die ganze zeit gelaufen ist.
<k1l_> nunatak: die live cd booten und dann in dem auswahlmenü "die cd auf beschädigungen überprüfen" anklicken
<nunatak> also nachdem unity von cd gestartet ist. nicht in der installationsroutine
<k1l_> nunatak: nein. direkt am anfang, wo die auswahl kommt
<nunatak> achso. dann hatte ich das eben übersehen...
<k1l_> obwohl, laut hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation_ab_Natty gibts das gar nicht mehr
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Installation ab Natty › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nunatak> k1l_: ähhh, wo? bin jetzt beim welcome-fenster wo ich zwischen try und install wählen kann. im panel sehe ich auch keine derartige option.
<k1l_> nunatak: siehe oben
<nunatak> welches auswahlmenu meinst du denn?
<Fussel> nunatak, ist es ein acer oder medion?
<nunatak> mein pc? weder noch? aus einzelkomponenten zusammengeflickt
<k1l_> mensch nunatak ich habe doch direkt vor deiner frage bereits gesagt, dass es bei der neusten installer version scheinbar diese funktion nicht mehr gibt.,
<nunatak> Fussel: wieso?
<Fussel> ok, dann hab ich nix gesagt
<nunatak> k1l_: oh. sorry, hab ich übersehen. tschuldigung
<Fussel> nunatak, weil ich dann auf jeden fall von absonderlichen hardware ausgehen würde
<nunatak> also die hardware machte sich bisher mit ubuntu ganz gut
<Fussel> hat nix zu sagen
<k1l_> nunatak: jetzt sag doch endlich mal welche geheime hardware das is
<k1l_> und hau mal die fehlermeldung raus.
<nunatak> bis auf das USB-Hub, das muckt gelegentlich stark rum
<nunatak> k1l_: als wüsste ich das im detail
<k1l_> ok. dann versuch die alternate-cd und melde dich dann wieder
<nunatak> motherboard: p55 irgendwas blabla. i5 750 prozession
<nunatak> pprozessor
<nunatak> prozession ist aber auch gut
<k1l_> beim wiedermelden alles an infos rausgesucht, was gefordert wird.
<nunatak> daswort: ja, mounten kann ich die partitionen von der livecd ohne probleme.
<Fussel> ist n bissl ot, sorry, ich versuch da auch dann auch ruhig zu sein, ich hatte nen schleppi der wurde exklusiv mit ubuntu ausgeliefert, was sich nach und nach immer mehr zu nem krampf entwickelte
<nunatak> von dell?
<Fussel> japs
<nunatak> ich hab auch nen dell notebook inspiron 1525. hatte aber ubuntu erst selbst installiert. läuft seit drei jahren problemlos
<daswort> Fussel: Ein konkretes Problem hast du aber gerade nicht?
<daswort> nunatak: du könntest die Partionen nullen und dann einfach drüber installieren.
<Fussel> daswort, können wir das in den ot verlegen?
<nunatak> ist auf der livecd gparted enthalten?
<nunatak> daswort: nullen? erkläre mir das?
<coffeeholic> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdxY
<k1l_> daswort: es ist ja nichtmal sicher, was da überhaupt fehler macht
<daswort> Danke coffeeholic . Achso k1l_ 
<nunatak> ahja. geparted ist drauf
<nunatak> coffeeholic: also dies im terminal ausführen?
<nunatak> in meinem fall dann mit sda6 und sda7
<k1l_> nunatak: beim überschrieben mit nullen von partitionen sollte man erstens genau wissen was man macht und 2. nen backup zur hand haben
<nunatak> wie gesagt. die partitionen /home und / sind sowieso gebackupt bzw. von allem wichtigen befreit.
<nunatak> alternativ kann ich sie aber jetzt auch einfach mit gparted löschen. vielleicht der einfachere weg, oder?
<daswort> nunatak: dir gehts doch um die Windows-Part
<k1l_> nunatak: ja, geht auch eher um die anderen, wenn du dich mit den nummern vertust
<nunatak> daswort: 
<nunatak> äh. ja
<nunatak> und um meine datenpartition. die hängt auch als sda4 mit drin
<nunatak> die will ich schon ganz gerne behalten. 
<daswort> Gparted geht auch, nur solltest du keine partitionstabelle anlegen, ich habe das mal aus versehen gemacht.
<nunatak> ihr meint also ich sollte die zuvor backupen?
<daswort> +gehabt
<coffeeholic> +1, daswort 
<nunatak> auf der windows partition wäre nichts was ich nicht wieder installieren könnte. wäre halt nur ärger,ich
<k1l_> nunatak: klar. daten ohne backup sind keine wichtigen daten.
<nunatak> k1l_: großteils habe ich sie ja auch anderswo gebackupt
<daswort> Wie wandele ich ein jpg in eine PDF, wie heißt das süße CLI-Programm dafür doch gleich?
<k1l_> nunatak: ich sag es ja nur vorher, nicht das du mir dann die ohren vollheulst, weil du dich vertiptt hast und deine daten weg sind
<nunatak> dummerweise ging nur vor nich allzu langer zeit die externe 2tb WD platte, die eigentlich für backups gedacht war, nach nur 3 monaten kaputt. niew mehr WD sag ich da nur.
<nunatak> war schon das zweite mal.
<nunatak> k1l_: och, vielleicht heul ich. aber das hift mir dann auch nicht weiter. ;)
<bekks> Wieso? Haben andere Hersteller nicht auch das Problem, dass Platten einfach sterben? :) Halten andere Platten wörtlich ewig? :)
<nunatak> bekks: ja doch. vielleicht war es auch nur zufall. und klar kann das bei allen herstellern passieren. ich hatte halt mit WD produkten bisher kein glück. und auch die reklamation war ein krampf. daher bleib ich lieber davon fern.
<bekks> Da würde ich eher mal den Verkäufer wechseln.
<bekks> Aber gut, sei es drum.
<nunatak> amazon meinst du?
<nunatak> wobei die ja nicht von amazon selbst kamen
<bekks> Daher: Anderen Verkäufer wählen.
<k1l_> nunatak: das hilft alles nicht weiter
<k1l_> nunatak: versuch die alternate-cd . und komme dann mit fehlermeldungen und genauen hardware infos wieder, wenn es nicht geht
<daswort> Die Antwort für die PDF war: convert *.jpg single_file.pdf
<k1l_> daswort: jo, convert. ist leider untergeganen
<daswort> Kann Windows mit Eckigen Klammern im Dateinamen umgehen?
<bekks> !ot | daswort 
<bekks> !ot > daswort 
<kubine> daswort: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<daswort> Achja…
<d0x> Hi, wie kann ich denn am schnellsten auf der Bash alle Dateien auf kleinbuchstaben in einem ordner umbennen_
<d0x> ok, habs schon. Danke :)
<nunatak> k1l_: hab die partitionen gelöscht. jetzt scheint alles rund zu laufen. 
<Frank_Torthoff> app
<Frank_Torthoff> Wollte mir heute alle Komponenten besorgen, um den iPhone EEPROM zu flashen
<d0x> Hi, wie kann ich mit ssh einen "sudo" befehl senden?
<Frank_Torthoff> danke
<Frank_Torthoff> heißt das, dass ich keine süßigkeiten mehr esen soll?
<kweck_> nabend
<k1l_> hi
<askin_> hi leute, hab ein echt nerviges problem, unzwar kann ich bestimmte seiten nicht öffnen, einschliesslich das ubuntuforum, benutze 12.04, das problem ist gestern aufgetreten, kann diese seiten weder im browser öffnen (mit firefox und chromium getestet) noch anpingen, hab bereits die standardsachen versucht wie router + pc neu starten, ip6 deaktivieren, nichts hat geholfen, java, flash, alles auf dem neuesten stand falls das weiterh
<coffeeholic> askin_: welcher Provider?
<coffeeholic> askin_: klingt nach DNS-Problem
<askin_> hab auch gegooglet und das problem haben anscheinend mehrere leute, nie wurde es eindeutig gelöst in den foren und der einzige, der es lösen konnte musste dabei ubuntu neu installieren
<askin_> 1und1
<coffeeholic> als root: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.conf"
<coffeeholic> shit, vertippt!! sorrry.
<coffeeholic> als root: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<jokrebel> coffeeholic: Sicher?
<coffeeholic> eine Idee.
<coffeeholic> jokrebel: ich bin immer froh, wenn es eine noch bessere Idee gibt
<askin_> permission denied
<askin_> mit sudo
<jokrebel> Normal macht das der Networkmanager und der Router selbst und sowas wäre eher kontraproduktiv.
<coffeeholic> jokrebel: stimmt, eigentlich hast du recht
<askin_> falls es weiterhilft, auch wenn ich pakete im software center oder updates allgemein lade, braucht er erstmal ein paar minuten bis er mit dem download beginnt
<askin_> ziemlich scheisse wenn man aufs internet angewiesen ist :/
<jokrebel> askin_: Welches Ubuntu? 
<askin_> 12.04
<jokrebel> askin_: Frisch installiert oder "gewachsen" per Upgrade?
<askin_> frisch installiert, hat ja auch wie gesagt vor ein paar tagen noch alles geklappt, nichts geändert, nichtmal updates, von einem tag auf den anderen kam das
<jokrebel> askin_: LAN oder WLAN?
<coffeeholic> Wenn jokrebel mich dafür nicht schlägt oder schimpft, tippe ich mal drauf, dass vermutlich 1und1 schuld ist.
<askin_> ubuntu.de, ubuntuforums.org und alle wikipedia artikel sind beispielsweise seiten auf die ich nicht kann, liegt auch nicht an ssl, https funktioniert bei anderen zb
<askin_> lan
<guntbert> achtung - der resolv mechanismus hat sich geändert! resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see:  http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<askin_> auf die seite kann ich auch nicht haha
<askin_> resolv zeigt auch nur nameserver localhost und search fritz.box, also da müsste meiner meinung nach alles stimmen
<guntbert> askin_: war auch nicht unmittlebar asl Hilfe fpr dich gedacht, fangen wir ganz unten an: geht ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<askin_> jo geht
<coffeeholic> askin_: klingt wirklich nach einem DNS-Problem
<guntbert> askin_: was sagt host netzmafia.de ?
<askin_> netzmafia.de has address 129.187.206.160 netzmafia.de mail is handled by 5 mail.netzmafia.de. netzmafia.de mail is handled by 7 mailrelay.ee.fhm.edu. netzmafia.de mail is handled by 10 mailrelay3.rz.fh-muenchen.de. netzmafia.de mail is handled by 20 plate.mail.netestate.de.
<askin_> wenns am anbieter liegt kann ich also nichts machen?
<guntbert> also kein allgemeines DNS Problem - jetzt dasselbe mit www.wikipedia.de
<georg> Hallo hat ubuntu 12.04 LTS kein fancontroll mehr?
<guntbert> askin_: oder mit einer website, die du nicht ereichen kannst
<guntbert> *erreichen
<dadrc> georg, kannst du ganz normal, wie bei jeder Version vorher, installieren
<georg> danke dadrc
<askin_> Host http://ubuntuforums.org/ not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<georg> über software center....
<dadrc> georg, auch da, ja.
<georg> ok
<guntbert> askin_:  was sagt   nm-tool | grep DNS  ?
<askin_> gibt die ip meines routers aus
<georg> alles erledigt.
<askin_> liegts dann womöglich am router?
<guntbert> askin_: dann spielt dein router nameserver und macht Faxen, schau einmal, welchen Nameserver du dort eingestellt hast und ändere das einmal auf 8.8.8.8 (nut testhalber)
<guntbert> *nur
<askin_> ok hab die seiten damit getestet, eine seite scheint nun zu funktionieren, die anderen immer noch nicht
<guntbert> askin_: bitte lass einmal den browser aus dem Spiel - teste die Sites mit host
<askin_> alles klar, immernoch host not found
<guntbert> askin_: die router Name server sind manchmal ....  - restarte den router einmal und probiers dann noch einmal
<askin_> also, mit nameserver 8.8.8.8 neugestartet, host ubuntuforums.org sagt immer noch host not found aber wikipedia scheint jetzt im browser wenigstens zu funktionieren...falls das hilft
<guntbert> askin_: seltsam - was sagt dig ubuntuforums.org ? (mich interessiert nur die ANSWER SECTION)
<askin_> ;; global options: +cmd ;; Got answer: ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 6786 ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0
<guntbert> askin_:  und jetzt dig ubuntuforums.org @8.8.8.8
<guntbert> askin_: gut, und jetzt noch dig ubuntuforums.org @<ip adresse deines routers>
<guntbert> askin_: und bleib im channel bitte
<askin_> ubuntuforums.org.	414	IN	A	91.189.94.12
<guntbert> (ich bin fast schon weg, sonst sehen die anderen deine Antworten nicht)
<askin_> alles klar
<guntbert> askin_:  noch einmal:  nm-tool | grep DNS  ?
<askin_> wieder die ip adresse meines routers
<guntbert> hmm, ich fass zusammen: offensichtlich verwendet resolvconf deinen router als Nameserver, trotzdem findet er Adressen nicht - bitte noch einmal   dig ubuntuforums.org @<ip adresse deines routers>
<askin_> ubuntuforums.org.	136	IN	A	91.189.94.12
<askin_> also das ist die answer section
<guntbert> gut und nocheinmal dig ubuntuforums.org (damit fragst du wieder den lokalen )
<askin_> ubuntuforums.org.	23	IN	A	91.189.94.12
<askin_> diesmal hat er anscheinend ne answer section
<guntbert> der Hintergrund der Abfolge: manchmal brauchen NS etwas länger bis sie eine antwort haben, jetzt hat dein router die Adresse und liefert sie aus, anscheinend ist er manchmal/häufig zu langsam ...
<askin_> alles klar, und wie kann ich das beheben? also, dass er wieder schnell läuft
<guntbert> als woraround: wenn du eine website nicht kriegst, schick eine dig anfrage weg, wart ein paar sekunden und probiers noch einmal
<guntbert> *workaround
<guntbert> beheben? schwer zusagen, wenn wirklich der router spinnt
<askin_> das heisst neuer router?
<askin_> und ich kann dann mit dem dig workaround auf die website connecten? oder wie ist das gemeint
<coffeeholic> guntbert: schimpf mich, wenns falsch ist, aber auch auf einem Rechner selbst kann man einen nameserver eintragenm
<guntbert> coffeeholic: schon, aber ich möcht ihm nicht den ganzen resolvconv mechanismus aushebeln, der ist schon sinnvoll
<coffeeholic> guntbert: z.B. der wicd Netzwermanager kann auch globale Nameserver
<guntbert> askin_: ich frag grad den Autor, ob man das timeout einstellen kann, jedenfalls sollte der di workaround helfen
<guntbert> coffeeholic: wicd benutzt den dnsmasq genauso
<askin_> scheine auch mit dig nicht auf ubuntuforums connecten zu können
<guntbert> askin_: tut mir Leid, ich muss Schluss machen, hätte mich gefreut wenn es was gebracht hätte - Good luck! 
<askin_> alles klar, trotzdem vielen dank
<Flash63> bist Du jetzt mit den Problemrechner hier online askin_ ?
<askin_> jo
<Flash63> dann ist es etwas schwierig an der Konfiguration etwas zu testen, da die Verbindung getrennt würde
<askin_> hmm
<askin_> hab leider keinen laptop oder so zur hand grade
<Flash63> Kannst Du einfach mal einen anderen Anschlußport des Routers testen, der hat doch bestimmt mehrere askin_
<askin_> ja kann ich testen, kleinen moment
<Flash63> Du kannst einen anderen DNS leicht testen ohne die Systemeinstellungen dauerhaft zu verändern - http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410577/ - askin_
<kubine> Title: DNS-Test › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<askin_> also hab mal umgesteckt
<askin_> kann immernoch nicht drauf zugreifen :/
<askin_> so, hab die schritte befolgt
<askin_> er sagt bei dig ubuntuforums
<askin_> ubuntuforums.org.	307	IN	A	91.189.94.12
<askin_> auch wenn ich host ubuntuforums.org eingebe gibt der mir ne ip, kann über den browser aber nicht connecten
<askin_> jetz bin ich total verwirrt
<Flash63> vorher gab es auch keine Ausgabe zur IP? askin_
<askin_> nein
<askin_> vorher sagte er host not found
<Flash63> kommt im Browser eine Fehlermeldung?
<Flash63> oder bleibt der Schirm einfach leer?
<Robert_Zenz> askin_, nur mal so eine Idee...kannst du die Seite per curl "betreten"?
<Flash63> und gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen dig -4 ubuntuforums.org und  dig ubuntuforums.org askin_
<askin_> curl muss ich erst installieren, einen moment
<coffeeholic> dig -4 nutzt ausschließlich IPv4, soweit ich weiß
<Flash63> ja, genau
<coffeeholic> Flash63: siehe auch man dig
<askin_> also dig -4 = ubuntuforums.org.	318	IN	A	91.189.94.12
<askin_> dig = ubuntuforums.org.	309	IN	A	91.189.94.12
<Flash63> ok - zeigt der Browser eine Fehlermeldung (oben schon gefragt)?
<askin_> also es läd ewig
<Flash63> ein Schuss ins Blaue: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492 askin_
<Flash63> dann die Seite neu laden
<askin_> hmm, nichts geändert
<askin_> und nach ner zeit sagt er bei der seite connection timed out
<Flash63> Kontrolle: ping -c1 -s 1600 -M do google.com askin_
<askin_> 0 packets transmitted, 0 received, +1 errors
<Flash63> Ausgabe direkt nach „Frag needed and DF set“ 
<Flash63> mtu = ?
<askin_> mtu = 1492
<Flash63> hast Du culr jetzt schon installiert?
<askin_> ehrm ja
<askin_> ganz vergessen
<askin_> haha
<Flash63> Noch ein Test: ping -c1 -s 1472 google.com
<askin_> wie lange dauert das curlen ca
<askin_> ah ok, er sagt:
<askin_> curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
<askin_> 100% packet loss beim pingen
<Flash63> In der ersten Zeile nach google.com - IP-Adresse stehen zwei Werte
<Flash63> und nach Frag needed and DF set (mtu =? auch einer
<askin__> er sagt nur
<askin__> ping -c1 -s 1472 google.com PING google.com (173.194.70.113) 1472(1500) bytes of data.  --- google.com ping statistics --- 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
<askin__> nichts von mtu oder dergleichen
<Flash63> ok der Name wird nicht aufgelöst
<askin__> was könnte denn eigentlich das problem sein, frag ich mich, da es von einem auf den anderen tag aufgetaucht ist
<coffeeholic> askin_: Ich schließe nicht aus, dass dein Provider böse versagt
<Flash63> Problem mit dem DSL-Anschluß und/oder Router ist wahrscheinlich, würde ich auch sagen
<askin__> hmm, komisch
<coffeeholic> askin__: du, als Kunde, hast allen Grund, bei deinem Provider anzurufen, und denen Feuer unter dem Hintern zu machen
<Flash63> folgendes dürfte funktionieren ping -c1 -s 1472 173.194.70.101 askin__
<askin__> ja, werde morgen noch schauen ob es am anderen pc das selbe problem gibt und dann höchstwahrscheinlich mal anrufen
<askin__> 100% packet loss
<Flash63> da ist was oberfaul
<askin__> hmm kann grad nicht mehr auf meine fritzbox connecten
<coffeeholic> askin__: reboote die Box
<askin__> doch, per ip geht das noch, fritz.box funktioniert nichtmehr
<coffeeholic> komisch.
<Flash63> Werksreset, nicht nur Reboot, und dann neu einrichten
<coffeeholic> askin__: welche Box hast du?
<askin__> gut, werde das dann morgen früh mal testen, muss jetz leider los
<askin__> sonst noch vorschläge was ich testen könnte?
<Flash63> fritz.box funktioniert jetzt nicht da 8.8.8.8 als DNS verwendet wird
<askin__> fritzbox 7240
<askin__> ahh
<askin__> der network manager ist wohl auch ausgeschalten
<Flash63> nach Reboot ist der Manager wieder aktiv und die manuelle Konfig Geschichte askin__
<askin__> alles klar
<Flash63> oder ein sudo service network-manager restart
<Flash63>  oder nur  * start
<askin__> naja, danke für die hilfe, werd morgen früh mal schauen ob das mit dem zurücksetzen funktioniert und wenn nicht, mich mal bei 1und1 melden
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-12
<Fussel> moin
<mcnesium> ich will ein script wöchentlch von anacron ausführen lassen. das script sieht so aus http://pastie.org/4706238 und liegt in /etc/cron.weekly/ mit 755 rechten. trotzdem wird es nicht automatisch ausgeführt. was mach ich falsch?
<kubine> Title: #4706238 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<bekks> Du musst absolute Pfadangaben verwenden, UND wen nötig, sudo benutzen, falls das Script mit deinen Benutzerrechten laufen soll.
<koegs> mcnesium: das script läuft als normaler user? per cron werden die scripte standardmäßig als root ausgeführt, ausserdem fehlt das Environment, also solltest du immer komplette Pfade für binaries anlegen
<mcnesium> nee das gehört root 
<bekks> Wem es gehört spielt keine Rolle.
<bekks> Die Frage ist, mit welchen Rechten es laufen soll.
<mcnesium> is mir wurscht, ich dachte wenn die datei root gehört, wird sie mit rootrechten laufen
<bekks> Nein.
<mcnesium> das syslog ist ja auch von root
<mcnesium> mit absoluten pfadangaben meinst du python?
<mcnesium> weil die anderen pfadangaben sind ja absolut
<mcnesium> ich hab das alles unter sudo -i angelegt, das sollte ausschließlich als root betrieben werden
<mcnesium> ist ja auch systemrelevant und hat nichts mit einzelnen systemusern zu tun
<bekks> Dann fehlen mindestens schonmal die absoluten Pfade zu python - und root IST ein Systembenutzer.
<mcnesium> hm ok
<mcnesium> kann ich das irgendwie testen, ob das dann auch funktioniert, oder muss ich est wieder ne woche warten?
<dAnjou> mcnesium: fuehr doch einfach mal "touch /tmp/datei" in dem script aus und guck, obs geht
<mcnesium>  in /var/log/syslog steht nichts darüber dass wenigstens versucht wurde, das script auszuführen. ich dachte dass da dann wenigstens ne fehlermeldung a la "keine ahnung was du mit 'python' meinst" kommen sollte
<dAnjou> und du kannst es ja in daily packen
<dAnjou> oder nen normalen cronjob anlegen
<mcnesium> möglicherweise hängt es auch damit zusammen, dass ich (als weiterleitung an root) eine mail vom cron daemon bekomme, indem steht "start: Job is already running: anacron"
<mcnesium> ich hab dazu vor nem guten halben jahr shcon mal recherchiert, aber konnte nichts finden
<mcnesium> dann hat das aber auf einmal aufgehört, bis es vor ein paar wochen wieder anfing
<mcnesium> muss wohl mit irgendwelchen systemupdates zusammenhängen
<mcnesium> denn sonst hab ich natürlich "nichts gemacht"
<mcnesium> da fehlt das wort "täglich" in dem satz dass ich die mail vom cron daemon bekomme
<geser> wie hast du das skript benannt?
<geser> und mit "run-parts --test /etc/cron.weekly" kannst du mal schauen, ob das Skript überhaupt aufgerufen werden würde
<mcnesium> ah ok 
<mcnesium> ja es wird aufgerufen.
<mcnesium> also es steht da zumindest in der liste
<mcnesium> das skript heißt /etc/cron.weekly/piwik
<geser> ok, dann hat es andere Gründe, warum du nicht das erwartete Ergebnis bekommst
<mcnesium> na möglicherweise war ja das problem, dass python im skript nicht mit vollem pfad stand
<geser> gut möglich, ich weiß leider nicht auswendig, was für ein Environment an der Stelle gesetzt ist
<nunatak> wie komme ich denn bei gnome 3 in die einstellungen des gnome-screensaver?
<nunatak> oder kann ich den irgendwie dauerhaft deaktivieren und stattdessen xscreensaver aktivieren?
<dadrc> nunatak, scheint etwas Gebastel zu sein: http://erikimh.com/gnome3-replace-gnome-screensaver-with-xscreensaver/
<kubine> Title: Gnome3: replace gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver | e r i k i m h d o t c o m (at erikimh.com)
<dadrc> Disclaimer: Nicht getestet.
<coffeeholic> dadrc: keine sorge, funktioniert
<dadrc> wunderbar
<nunatak> dadrc, dann würde es mir auch reichen die settings des gnome-screensaver aufrufen zu können. find ich etwas seltsam, dass da keine optionen für verfügbar sind. 
<nunatak> zuletzt hatte ich immer xscreensaver laufen, aber das musste ich immer mit tastenkombo starten und dann erst vom gnome-screensaver auf xscreensaver umschalten um den zu aktivieren. aber da hat man dann wenigstens optionen.
<dadrc> nunatak, kannst mal mit dem dconf-editor gucken, ob es da irgendwelche Einstellungen gibt
<nunatak> gnome-screensaver --help-all bringt jedenfalls keine hinweise auf irgendwelche settings. xscreensaver-command -prefs war für xscreensaver die lösung. außerdem stellt es auch eine GUI in den anwendungen zur verfüguing
<k1l> sind die settings nicht in den energie einstellungen vom gnome?
<nunatak> dadrc, im dconf-editor kann ich nicht wirklich was entsprechendes finden
<nunatak> ich frag mal im gnoime channel
<k1l> und die frage ist, was für settings du dir denn wünscht zu finden?
<nunatak> k1l, naja, z.b. die auswahl der schoner, die zeit die es dauert bis er aktiv wird. oder generell an- und abschalten.
<k1l> nunatak: systemeinstellungen - helligkeit und sperren
<k1l> von sich aus hat gnome3 (egal ob shell oder unity) nur noch abdunkeln im programm
<nunatak> k1l, ja das hab ich gefunden. aber da kann ich nur abschalten oder nicht abschalten. ist das schon der ganze gnome-screensaver? schwärzen?
<nunatak> ahso. ja dann. eigentlich sind ja auch screensaver nur spielerei. aber hübsch sind sie trotzdem.
<k1l> ja :)  screensaver wo irgendwelche  sachen rumfliegen sind so 90er :)
<nunatak> hehe.
<koegs> ich benutz xscreensaver eigentlich nur um den bildschirm zu sperren und beim notebook erfolgreich die hintergrundbeleuchtung abzuschalten :)
<k1l> und gemäß der gnome devise (wie schon seit gnome1 und gnome2) wird alles minimiert.
<nunatak> bisschen retro kann doch auch nicht schaden. ;)
<nunatak> koegs, wobei alt+strg+l auch mit gnome 3 funktioniert
<koegs> ich benutze kein gnome3...
<nunatak> dabei gibt es so hübsche screensaver im xscreensaver programm!
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmschoner#XScreenSaver nunatak 
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmschoner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nunatak> k1l, I know. Hatte ich ja auch bisher. Nur drängt sich beim Anmelden immer der gnome-screensaver in den Vordergrund. Man muss also immer mit Tastenkombo oder sonstwie die xscreensaver settings starten und ihn manuell aktivieren. ist auch irgendwie nervig.
<nunatak> wenns da irgendeine config datei gäbe in der ich den xscreensaver als startapplication eintragen könnte wäre das viel einfacher
<nunatak> aber vielleicht begnüge ich mich einfach mit bildschirm schwärzen. 
<k1l> nunatak: schau dir die wiki seite nochmal ganz genau aus. lies auch oben die einträge :)
<k1l> nunatak: und eben wurde dir ja auch ein link empfohlen. da würde ich mir an deiner stelle mal die mühe machen reinzugucken
<nunatak> k1l, den link hab ich mir schon angesehen. war mir dann aber bisher zu kompliziert. ;) im wiki kann ich aber nichts neues finden was ich nicht bereits las oder neue erklärungen bringt. was oben über gnome-screensaver steht ist ja auch mehr für gnome2 umgebungen geeignet.
<koegs> kann ich swap als eine Datei anlegen und zwar dann verschlüsselt? wenn ja, wie? :)
<coffeeholic> koegs: bin mir nicht sicher, aber du wirst vermutlich mit LVM und LUKS arbeiten müssen
<dadrc> koegs, geht
<dadrc> ecryptfs oder lvm
<coffeeholic> koegs: sorry, LVM und LUKS bezogen sich auf Swap als Partition
<koegs> geht auch einfacher https://www.awxcnx.de/handbuch_37f.htm
<kubine> Title: SWAP und TMP verschlüsseln mit DM-Crypt (Linux) (at www.awxcnx.de)
<koegs> geht genauso, wenn man wie im wiki beschrieben swap vorher als datei angelegt hat
<koegs> naja, mal sehen ob ich ne eigene partition oder ne datei nehme :)
<coffeeholic> koegs: viel Erfolg. imho ist eine Partition sinnvoller und ordentlicher
<koegs> coffeeholic: platz ist nicht besonders viel vorhanden und so könnte ich problemlos swap nur bei bedarf einschalten/nachträglich erzeugen
<coffeeholic> koegs: okay. schlagendes Argument für Swap als Datei
<menace> kennt jemand von euch eine Schulung/Kurs, wenn man sich näher mit X.org/X11 beschäftigen will? irgendwie ist das ziemlich arkan...
<menace> Die ganze Architektur, der Legacykram, welche Komponenten/Binaries wie zusammenspielen
<smith_> Moin, weiß hier jemand ob man Xchat so einstellen kann das nur deutschsprachige channels gelistet werden?
<ppq> nein, das geht nicht
<ppq> und moin
<ppq> du kannst aber mit hilfe von alis nach *-de suchen
<ppq> /msg alis help
<smith_> befehl nicht gefunden
<smith_> ist das ein Ordner?
<TheInfinity> smith_: nein. ein irc befehl an einen irc service. nicht gleich alles in die konsole reinhauen ;)
<smith_> und wo gebe ich diesen befehl ein?
<TheInfinity> wenn es ein irc befehl ist vermutlich in deinen irc client, oder? ;)
<zeitsofa> kann mir jemand sagen ob ich basename als suffix ein oder übergeben kann? aus basename testfile.mov .mov wird ja ein testfile. ich will aber das aus testfile.MOV auch ein testfile wird - jemand ne idee?
<dadrc> cut -d. -f-1?
<zeitsofa> ich kann in der logik nicht ausschliessen das im dateinamen mehr als ein . ist 
<zeitsofa> daher wird das wohl mit cut und dem von dir benannten so nicht gehen
<dadrc> nimm den letzten
<dadrc> daher ja -f-1
<zeitsofa> achso
<zeitsofa> hmm
<zeitsofa> ok ich teste das mal
<dadrc> Geht nur schief, wenn nur ein Punkt im Namen ist, der aber nicht die Dateiendung abtrennt
<zeitsofa> hmm dann brauch ich noch nen echo das die variable ausgibt
<zeitsofa> irgend wie überzeugt mich das noch nicht 
<dadrc> Spätestens jetzt musst du mal mit dem Kontext rausrücken =)
<zeitsofa> :D ok sekunde ich mach nen nopaste dazu
<hasnbrot> hi, wie erkenne ich ob eine ubuntu-cd 64- oder 32-bit ist?
<dadrc> In einen 32-Bit-Rechner stecken, wenn sie funktioniert, ist sie 32-Bit *g*
<hasnbrot> dadrc: danke. hab auch gesehen dass es eine info-datei gibt, da stehts auch drin.
<dadrc> Falls du keinen da hast: Live-CD booten, Terminal auf, uname -a eingeben, dann steht da entweder x84_64 (→ 64 Bit) oder x686 (→ 32 Bit)
<dadrc> Oder so... wasn Luxus :)
<ppq> zeitsofa: file=test.MOV; echo ${file%.*}
<ppq> zeitsofa: das schneidet alles hinter dem letzten punkt ab
<dadrc> Wie cut -d. -f-1 :P
<ppq> achso, hab gar nicht geguckt was dein cut macht :(
<dadrc> Obwohl... Moment.
<dadrc> Ne, vergesst das mitm cut, geht nicht
<dadrc> Mein Testcase war nur dumm
<dadrc> zeitsofa, mach das, was ppq sagt.
<ppq> wobei das zb. für .tar.gz doof ist
<dadrc> Mit cut geht es auch, aber nur, wenn man es mit rev komibiniert :)
<ppq> :D
<coffeeholic> oder: head -c -4
<coffeeholic> geht nur, wenn die suffixe 3 zeichen lang sind
<ppq> coffeeholic: das ist doch aber für den dateiinhalt, nicht für den dateinamen?
<ppq> aber nette idee
<coffeeholic> ppq: man kann es auch mit dem Dateinamen machen, wenn man weiß wie^^
<ppq> joa
<zeitsofa> http://nopaste.info/5a3c3b900e.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<zeitsofa> ind testfile kann eben .mov oder .MOV als endung haben.
<zeitsofa> und das will ich abfangen
<dAnjou> zeitsofa: schneid die endung ab, konvertier sie in kleinbuchstaben und vergleich sie
<zeitsofa> das scheint mir zu aufwändig und umstendlich 
<dAnjou> jede sprache hat sowas: lower("wHaT") = what
<dadrc> zeitsofa, echo $filename | sed -e 's/.mov/.mpeg/i'
<dadrc> Wenn die Teile wirklich nur .mov oder .MOV als Endung haben
<dAnjou> zeitsofa: bei entsprechenden befehlken ist -i dein freund
<dAnjou> oh
<ppq> das ist natürlich noch viel besser, dadrc 
<dAnjou> und da ist auch schon das erste i bei dadrc
<zeitsofa> :) ja danke -i war der hint
<dadrc> basename hat kein -i, oder?
<zeitsofa> ne
<dadrc> Behauptet zumindest meine manpage
<zeitsofa> mein basename hat nicht mal -a oder -s wo wie auf der aix kiste hier
<dAnjou> basename soll ja auch nich succhen und finden in dem sinne
<zeitsofa> schon aber es wäre schön wenn jedes basename das selbe machen würde :D
<dAnjou> basename schneidet nur ab
<dadrc> Joa, aber dafür könnte es doch mal -i haben. Ist doch auch nur s/suffix//.
<zeitsofa> ich danke euch rechtherzlich mit sed (wollt zwar nicht auf so viele externe commands zugreifen) gehts nun wie gewünscht :)
<dadrc> zeitsofa, solltest in dem sed-Dings noch die Punkte escapen, fällt mir gerade auf
<zeitsofa> das hab ich schon danke dir :)
<koegs> konnte schonmal jemand testen ob der nx-server (neatx oder freenx) problemlos benutzbar ist, auch wenn das home-verzeichnis verschlüsselt ist? dann kann ich mir ggf. die Mühe sparen :)
<zeitsofa> dadrc: dAnjou ppq so sieht das nun fertig aus. wenn ihr noch verbesserungsvorschläge habt - die sind gern willkommen
<zeitsofa> http://nopaste.info/27bf0587c2.html
<dadrc> sed -e 's/\.mov/\.mpeg/i'
<zeitsofa> das wird beim nopasten escapet
<zeitsofa> im script siehts so aus
<zeitsofa> ## Creat new filename
<zeitsofa> mpegfile=$(echo $movfile | sed -e 's/\.mov/\.mpeg/i')
<dadrc> k
<zeitsofa> o typo im commet
<ppq> zeitsofa: ja, avconv (paket libav-tools) statt ffmpeg :) ist der direkte nachfolger
<ppq> ffmpeg ist deprecated
<zeitsofa> hmm ja bei ubuntu afaik
<ppq> syntax und funktion ist (noch) genau gleich
<zeitsofa> bist du im bilde ob sich distri übergreifend endern wird? weil das script rennt nicht nur auf nem ubuntu
<zeitsofa> respektive debian
<ppq> alle großen distris haben libav-tools, aber auch noch ältere ffmpeg pakete, aus kompatibilitätsgründen
<zeitsofa> hmm danke dir für den hinweis. dann werd ich das mal mit aufnehmen :)
<NTQ> Bei meinem Rechner hatte vieles immer bös geruckelt, z.B. Flash-Videos im Vollbild oder manchmal auch schon so in der kleinen Größe und das Scrollen auf Webseites. Jetzt hab ich aber mal das Erscheinungsbild geändert und alles läuft 1000 mal flüssiger. Wieso ist das so?
<k1l> was hast du geändert?
<NTQ> Ich hab jetzt beim Fensterinhalt auf Clearlooks umgestellt und als Symbole GNOME-Wise. Vorher war es glaube ich oxygen-gtk für den Fensterinhalt und Oxygen bei den Symbolen.
<NTQ> daruner nutze ich übrigens compiz und proprietäre nvidia-treiber auf mate.
<k1l> achso mate. ja da fragst du am besten mal bei den mint jungs warum das dann schneller ist
<k1l> bzw warum das vorher so lahm war
<NTQ> unter gnome 2 war das damals mit ubuntu 10.04 genau so langsam ;)
<NTQ> an anderer stelle hat's auch mal gehießen, dass es an adobe flash + compiz + 64-bit-os liegt
<NTQ> na ich werde es mal noch ein paar tage beobachten, aber momentan hat mein Xorg-Prozess <= 5% cpu-auslastung.
<k1l> flash ist an sich schonmal nen sack voll probleme. aber frag besser die mate jungs warum das bei denen so ist. kannst auch mal die theme jungs fragen ob die was wissen
<NTQ> sonst war das immer bei ~50% nach ner weile
<NTQ> finde ich die theme-jungs auch hier im irc in nem kanal?
<k1l> k.a. wo du das theme her hast. da würde ich mal mit der suche anfangen
<NTQ> k1l: naja, das clearlooks-theme ist der standard von gtk, müsstest du auch haben. ;)
<georg> Hallo
<georg> Wie entschlüssel ich eine verschlüsselte Festplatte die 300 GB groß ist.
<georg> habe aber nur 130GB zur Verfügung
<NTQ> georg: mit was hast du sie denn verschlüsselt?
<georg> ich habe keine Ahnung ich habe die Platte übernommen, da war windows7 drauf. Ich habe das gegen ubuntu 12.04 LTS ausgetauscht.
<georg> es wurde mir eine 300 GB Platte angezeigt. unter Windows waren es zwei Partitionen
<NTQ> Möglicherweise war sie unter Windows mit truecrypt verschlüsselt?
<NTQ> aber das passwort zum entschlüsselt hast du, oder?
<georg> NTQ das kann möglich sein.
<georg> Nein ich habe das Passwort nicht. gibt es Truechryt für ubuntu?
<georg> sollte es eigentlich geben.
<NTQ> ja, gibt es sogar als deb, aber ohne passwort kannst du das entschlüsseln ja eh schon vergessen.
<ben1u> ja georg, gibt es. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TrueCrypt
<NTQ> ,truecrypt?
<NTQ> ging das nicht so?
<koegs> NTQ, wenn dann "!truecrypt > georg", aber kubine ist eh gerade nicht da ;-)
<NTQ> koegs: und falls kubine da ist, kann man sie dann fragen, was sie alles so kann?
<georg> Also ich habe GDecrypt in den Packetquellen gefunden
<georg> und Installiert
<georg> aber es gab nen Problem Crash
<georg> habs gemeldet
<georg> bin gleich wieder da
<koegs> georg: ohne passwort wirst du nciht weit kommen
<georg> mist
<NTQ> man verschlüsselt ja nicht umsonst festplatten, damit sie einfach so wieder geknackt werden ^^
<EroXXX> Hi. Ich hab mich aus der sudoers file ausgesperrt und der grub zeigt mir keine Auswahlmöglichkeiten fürs recovery an. Weiß jemand Hilfe?
<georg> Tach da bin ich wieder
<georg> GDCrypt macht Probleme
<florian_> guten tag, ubunut 12.04 landet immer in der konsole und damit kann ich nichts anfangen, ich will den "normalen desktop".
<florian_> ich habe zuerst von 11.04 auf 11.10 aufgerüstet via aktualisierungsverwaltung. beim neustart erschien direkt die einladung auf 12.04 zu aktualisieren, habe ich auch gemacht. und jetzt das. 
<florian_> im grub steht allerdings noch 11.10 mit irgendeinem kernel. 
<florian_> kann ich das schnell beheben?
<georg> beim Einloggen kannst Du den Desktop auswählen 
<georg> runlevel=5 
<georg> das ist die Grafische Oberfläche
<florian_> georg: beim ersten einloggen in 11.10 habe ich "openbox" gewählt, dann kam direkt das erneute upgrade, danach konnte ich keinen Desktop mehr auswählen sondern landete in der konsole
<florian_> georg: openbox war aber unter 11.04 nie standard-einstellung, sondern ich habe "ubuntu" benutzt, weil meine grafikkarte mit den neuen grafiken etc. nicht klar kam
<georg> oh 
<georg> dann solltest Du die Live CD reinwerfen und kaputte Packete reparieren und Desktop nachinstallieren.
<florian_> georg: die 12.04 live cd?
<georg> ja
<florian_> georg: ich habe eben versucht mit der 11.04 live cd zu booten, das hat nur einen absturz produziert mit kernel-"panic". Denkst du, mit 12.04 wird es dann klappen?
<florian_> wie repariere ich kaputte pakete und installiere den desktop nach?
<georg> wenn Du 12.04 installiert hast dann klappt das mit der 12.04
<georg> alles andere wäre ein downgrade und das gibt abstürze
<florian_> und wenn im grub 11.10 steht, macht das nichts, trotzdem die 12.04?
<georg> So habe thruecrypt via ppa installiert
<georg> klapp
<florian_> herzlichen dank an georg, der ja nicht mehr da ist.
<florian_> bye
<stevieh> hey ho.
<stevieh> Sachtmal, auf meinem neuen Laptop passiert es von Zeit zu Zeit (eher selten), dass nach einem Resume unter 12.04 zwar der Mauszeiger sichtbar ist, aber der Rest nicht mehr... 
<stevieh> ich find da nix beim Recherchieren...
<stevieh> (wobei mir jetzt auffällt, dass ich noch nicht dran gedacht hab, mal die Konsole zu wechseln, wenn das passiert)
<stevieh> uuund (getrenntes Issue) mein Evolution kann beim Netzwerkwechsel nicht mehr neu aufsetzen, muss meist neu starten... 
<apollo13> hat hier noch jemand crashes mit firefox 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<apollo13> bzw sonst noch jemand mit checksum errors in omni.ja (laut debsums)
<dadrc> mein 12.04 firefox läuft problemlos, weiß aber nicht, wie unterschiedlich die sind
<apollo13> dadrc: was wollen wir wetten dass die wieder zu tode patchen
<dadrc> weiß nicht, hab mit Firefox-Builds noch nie Probleme gehabt, wenn sie nicht aus dem Daily-PPA waren
<apollo13> das sind die official builds von canonical
<dadrc> Jo, eben. Die waren hier immer super.
<alles-wird-gut> wie gehe ich mit sd karten um, dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200797/ 
<alles-wird-gut> ich habe ubuntu 12.04 und lenovo thinkpad r61i
<dadrc> Sieht erstmal aus, als wär die Karte hinüber
<alles-wird-gut> es handelt sich um eine alte 128mb sd card, daten sollen da runter, es war vorher auf einem handy
<alles-wird-gut> in einem mobil
<alles-wird-gut> hat jemand eine Idee,
<apollo13> alles-wird-gut: wegschmeißen und neue kaufen
<alles-wird-gut>  :) irgendwelche alternativen... Da sind halt bilder drauf, die gerne erhalten werden sollen.
<apollo13> anderen pc probieren und hoffen
<apollo13> dadrc: ist nen bug der scheinbar nur 32 bit betrifft und bis jetzt nur zwei osx user mit dem problem gibt^^
<surfhai> omg
<surfhai> ich seh nur buchstabenslaat
<surfhai> jetzt gehts
<surfhai> neuer rechner mit alter platte
<coffeeholic> surfhai: hast du das Dateisystem überprüfen lassen?
<surfhai> was uer treiber brauch ich bei einem i5-35570K prozessor fuer grafikkarte?
<coffeeholic> i915
<surfhai> coffeeholic: nope
<coffeeholic> surfhai: die Intel-Treiber kommen schon mit Ubuntu geflogen
<surfhai> hab einfach mal auf gut glueck gestartet, aber X wollt dann doch ned so wirklich
<coffeeholic> surfhai: dann benenne eine eventuell vorhandene xorg.conf um
<surfhai> von nouveau auf i915, weis jemand was ich umstellen muss?
<coffeeholic> surfhai: benenne einfach erst mal die xorg.conf um, wenn eine vorhanden ist
<surfhai> oh man, ist das nervig wenn man ne weile nicht geupdatet hat... hat jemand nen mirror mitaelteren packeten?
<surfhai> moecht jetzt nicht stundenlang warten bis ich mein ganzes system geupdatet hab bevor ich X starte
<coffeeholic> surfhai: es wird nicht stunden dauern
<coffeeholic> surfhai: es seie denn dein Anschluss ist langsam
<surfhai> 400kbit/s
<surfhai> noch nicht da gewesen als ich ueber meine leitung geklagt habe?
<ppq> du kannst das update einfach abbrechen, wenn er noch am downloaden ist (sonst bitte nicht!)
<coffeeholic> surfhai: da war ich noch nicht im team^^
<coffeeholic> +1, ppq.
<coffeeholic> surfhai: nimm ppq's Warnung ernst
<surfhai> alter, sorry ich bin ja im total faschen channel :D
<Fuchs> AUGH
 * Fuchs schlaegt surfhai mit einer Zeitung
<surfhai> coffeeholic: hatte mich schon gefragt warum du ubuntu erwaehnst :)
<Fuchs> surfhai: wir wissen schon, dass wir der freundlichere Kanal sind ;) 
<sirHerny> tach, mal ne frage, ich hab ein paket per makefile installiert.... wie deinstalliert man es für gewöhnlich wieder unter Ubuntu?
<ppq> sirHerny: so wie anderswo auch: in das build verzeichnis gehen und sudo make uninstall ausführen. und hoffen, dass das geht.
<ppq> denn eigentlich ist das nicht die feine art, da unsauber
<Fuchs> sirHerny: zukuenftig lieber mit make checkinstall ein Paket machen und das installieren
<ppq> !checkinstall > sirHerny 
<Fuchs> sirHerny: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<Fuchs> ppq: 1) nein  2) kubine eh nicht da
<sirHerny> ppq,  na gut dann hat sich das erledigt, es gibt keine uninstall datei
<sirHerny> ach ok verlesen...
<sirHerny> hat gefunzt danke!
<sirHerny> so bin dann mal wieder weg :P schönen abend euch
<dAnjou> wovon hängt es ab wie eine per X-forwarding geholte anwendung aussieht?
<dAnjou> also, welche themes werden benutzt, server der client?
<dAnjou> *oder
<vectory> dAnjou: s gibt keine x themes
<vectory> und x fw einer gtk app ohne lokales gtk sote doch moeglich sein
<dAnjou> vectory: ich habe nichts von "x themes" gesagt
<dAnjou> vectory: und klar, das geht. hat auch keiner was anderes behauptet
<dAnjou> das heißt, nein
<dAnjou> das jeweilige toolkit muss schon da sein, aber X nicht
<vectory> x nicht?
<vectory> x nicht auf dem client?
<dAnjou> ach schnucki :)
<dAnjou> auf dem server muss das programm sein und das jeweilige toolkit, das es benötigt
<dAnjou> auf dem client muss X sein
<rs2> moin, ich versuche gerade lirc zu installieren. Mein dmesg wirf nur ttyS3 (und ttyS4) aus. ich benötige aber ttyS0. Wie kann ich den IR-Empfänger auf ttyS0 zur Verfügung stellen?
<dAnjou> und das sollte eigentlich auch schon meine frage beantworten, aber sicher bin ich nciht
<dAnjou> und afk
<sirHenry> nabend,.. ich nochmal beim Boot bekomme ich meldung : Error: no video mode activated   , ich benutze die intel karte, nvidia geht ja wohl irgendwie nicht, kann ich in grub die meldung irgendie umgehen... die kostet mich 5sek boot zeit :P
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-13
<vectory> kann man nachvollziehen, wann apt ein update gefunden hat? oder wann ein update veroeffentlicht wurde?
<coffeeholic> vectory: sieh dich in /var/log/apt um
<vectory> ok
<coffeeholic> vectory: dort sollten sich Informationen finden lassen, die in etwa das sind was du suchst
<vectory> cool
<coffeeholic> vectory: allgemein, wenn du wissen willst, welcher Teil des Systems wann einen Mucks gemacht hat, ist ein Blick in /var/log angebracht.
<vectory> da war erstmal system.log etc, hat mich etwas ueberfordert
<vectory> und in /var/cache/apt/ waren die beiden binaer dateien mit nem neuen mdate versehen, dabei is der rechner seit 6 tagen nimmer am netz gewesen
<vectory> mtime*
<coffeeholic> !Logdateien > vectory 
<kubine> vectory: Informationen zu Logdateien finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<coffeeholic> danke, kubine :D
<geser> vectory: du kannst in Launchpad nachschauen, wann ein Paket veröffentlicht wurde
<vectory> !Cachedateien
<vectory> geser: puuh, launchpad ist .. unuebersichtlich, aber danke
<geser> hast du ein konkretes Paket, für das du das Datum brauchst?
<vectory> geser durchaus
<vectory> aber kann jetzt nicht nachschauen
<stevieh> moinmoin
<xreal_train> Wie kann er ermitteln, wieso ein Programm mit "MemoryError" abst?rzt" ?
<ubuntufan> im var/syslog.1  kommt immer diese Meldung / http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410612/
<kubine> Title: var/syslog1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das syslog.1 enthält keine aktuellen Meldungen.
<ubuntufan> <bekks> bei mir schon 
<ubuntufan> <bekks>  var  syslog.1
<ubuntufan> kann dar jemand helfen http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410617/
<kubine> Title: Diskettenlaufwerk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> seltsam, grade habe ich wegen openjdk-7-jre teilweise Aktualisierung durchführen müssen und es wurde das Paket icedtea-7-jre-cacao entfernt und dafür icedtea-7-jre-jamvm installiert.
<ben1u> aber obwohl im Installationsprozess nicht angezeigt, wollte es mir ganz am Ende das Paket cups-pdf auch entfernen. aber man konnte noch auf behalten klicken. Wieso? Hat ja keinen Zusammenhang.
<ubuntufan> weiss jemand ein rat http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410617/  auf das problem
<kubine> Title: Diskettenlaufwerk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frank2012> hast du heute schonmal geschrieben oder?
<vexus> kennt sich wer gut mit django und php cms aus?
<sysdef> ja, die entwickler davon :>
<vexus> mir geht es um den Workload komme ich bei Django mit 20 Jobs mit max 20 Sek Laufzeit hin für einen Blog?
<apollo13> vexus: die frage ist sinnbefreit
<apollo13> und was heißt "20 sekunden laufzeit", wenn du requests hast die so lange dauern machst du was falsch
<vexus> apollo13: das ist nur die begrenzung die mir mein Provider genannt hat ich hab da noch nichts getestet es geht um die entscheidung ob ich da django laufen lassen kann oder ob ich leiber modx oder so nehme weil es von denen direkt angeboten wird
<apollo13> dann sag dem provider er ist nen komiker, normalerweise gibt man ram und cputime an und fertig ist die geschichte
<apollo13> aber ja, wenn er dir wirklich 20 prozesse rennen lässt und du ordentlich programmierst kannst du damit einiges rennen lassen
<apollo13> ubuntuusers verwendet nichtmal 20 prozesse :þ
<apollo13> aber eins ist dir hoffentlich klar, django is kein cms sondern ein framework
<k1l_> apollo13: das haben wir schon ins offtopic ausgelagert :)
<apollo13> oh, alles klar
<jokrebel> jemand ne Idee wie ich dem TV-Browser wieder korrekte Zeit beibringe? Hab schon alles (incl. Configs und .tvbrowser) runtergehauen und auch OpenJDK komplett deinstalliert und die neueset Version installiert. Mehrfach dazwischen neu gestartet. Immer das selbe: In den Ländereinstellungen läßt sich keine Zeitzone auswählen. (Leeres Auswahlmenü). Und dadurch hinkt wohl alles eine Stunde etwa hinterher.
<Minipluto> jokrebel: ich kanns hier leider nicht rekonstruieren aber ich verwende auch Oracle Java.
<daswort> Wo finde ich Infos dazu wann und wie Linux den Hardware-Button des Optischen Laufwerks sperrt?
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Wie hast Du das installiert? Über die PPA-Version?
<Minipluto> jokrebel: tvbrowser?
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Ne das "echte" Java
<jokrebel> Bin geneigt vielleicht http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html zu versuchen
<kubine> Title: Install Oracle Java 7 in Ubuntu via PPA Repository ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<jokrebel> wobei mir vor webUpD8 eigentlich gruselt…
<jokrebel> *schauder* ne ich lass das doch lieber
<Minipluto> dito. Habs manuell installiert. Nach /opt/java, ins Alternativen-System verlinkt, eine .desktop-Datei angelegt für jar-Dateien, das Plugin für Firefox verlinkt und den rss-feed für Updates abonniert
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Davor graust mir aber fast genauso ;-/
<Minipluto> jokrebel: ich will dich nicht dazu ermuntern *G* 
<ring0> jokrebel, welche tvbrowser version nimmst du gerade?
<jokrebel> ring0: 3.1
<ring0> jokrebel, das tut hier ohne probleme, sogar mit openjdk
<ring0> jokrebel, also, ich hab auch einfach nur das deb-paket installiert
<jokrebel>  ring0: Kann nicht genau sagen, seit wann die Zeit inkorrekt ist. Kann schon ein paar Wochen so sein, früher hatte es aber gepasst. Mir fiel es eher zufällig auf, als ich an den Beginn einer Lieblingssendung erinnert wurde, die schon lange lief.
<ring0> jokrebel, das ist natürlich mist
<jokrebel> Und wie gesagt. In den Einstellung ist das Auswahl-Pulldownmenü für die "Ländereinstellungen - Zeitzone" völlig leer!
<jokrebel> Ob das vielleicht früher, als es noch passte, auch schon so war, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.
<jokrebel> Und ich hab schon einiges versucht und gegooglet.
<ring0> jokrebel, das hätte ich dir jetzt auch mal unterstellt ;)
<jokrebel> Letzte Alternative die mir jetzt noch einfällt, ist die "Erstbenachrichtigungszeit" vorzuverlegen; so verzweifelt bin ich inzwischen.
<koegs_> jokrebel: benutz schon ne ganze weile das ppa ohne probleme :)
<jokrebel> koegs_: Würde nicht wirklich dazu passen, dass ich immer sage, dass man dieses Mega-Multi-PPA "webupd8" besser nicht in die Quellen nimmt ;-)
<ring0> jokrebel, also mir würde bein einbinden dieses ppas auch schlecht ;)
<ring0> jokrebel, also bei mir ist bei timezone durchaus etwas auswählbar
<ring0> jokrebel, du hast es bestimmt auch schon mal komplett gepurged, alle lokalen dateien entfernt und neuinstalliert, ne?
<jokrebel> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-16021260/Bildschirmfoto-vom-2012-09-13-19-31-52.png.html
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - Bildschirmfoto-vom-2012-09-13-19-31-52.png (at www.pic-upload.de)
<jokrebel> ring0: Und - ja; leider alles schon versucht…
<sdx23> jokrebel: Macht ja nichts. Einfach passendes apt-pinning verwenden, dann kann dir der ganze Rest von dem PPA egal sein.
<jokrebel> sdx23: *seufz* soweit wollte ich (grade mit dem Produktivrechner) eigentlich keinesfalls gehn. :-/
<sdx23> jokrebel: Hu? apt-pinning ist eine sehr sichere Angelegenheit, richtig durchgeführt.
<xreal_train> Ich möchte hier die Rules rausfiltern, deren Min/Max-ScaleDenominator zu groß/klein sind. Wie könnte ich das angehen? http://de.pastebin.ca/2203895
<kubine> Title: pastebin - Untitled - post number 2203895 (at de.pastebin.ca)
<jokrebel> sdx23: <g> … "richtig durchgeführt" vs. "hab da noch absolut keinen Plan von" ist trotzdem nichts für auf nem "Produktiven damit experimentieren" IMHO
<sdx23> xreal_train: xml zerlegen in was sinnvolleres, filtern, zurück nach xml, ausgeben.
<xreal_train> sdx23: Oh weh :(
<sdx23> xreal_train: sed ginge ggf. auch, wenn man sich viel Gedanken über den Regex macht und in Kauf nimmt, dass es bei - aus xml Sich völlig legitimen - Änderungen nicht mehr funktioniert.
<xreal_train> sdx23: Wie teuer wäre es, wenn du mir da hilfst ?
<sdx23> xreal_train: Gib mal lieber mehr Infos über das aussenherum und was du sonst so für's Bearbeiten von Daten der Art verwendest.
<sdx23> (wenn ich da einfach so rangehen sollte würde ich perl mit XML::Smart o.ä. nehmen)
<obscura> gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit Befehle von einem Terminal an ein anderes zu senden?
<obscura> also falls ich z.B. gerade in tty6 bin
<obscura> und auf tty7 etwas ausführen möchte
<Fuchs> screen
<Fuchs> kannst Du detachen und auf dem anderen wieder attachen
<amkei> echo "test" > /dev/tty0
<obscura> also am einfachsten einfach mit "echo" an die Device-Datei des jeweiligen Terminals senden?
<amkei> war nur ein bespiel ... ob das, was auch immer du machen willst, mit echo "..." sinnvoll ist, ist ne andere Frage 
<amkei> was hast du denn vor?
<amkei> grob
<obscura> habs gerade probiert, wollte etwas von tty6 aus an tty7 (also das Terminal, auf dem der Xserver läuft) senden, aber es verweigert, da mir die Berechtigung fehle
<obscura> bin auf beiden Terminals mit dem gleichen Nutzer eingeloggt
<obscura> relativ simple Sachen mit xrandr^^
<amkei> tty7 ist das Ausgabeterminal vom Xserver?
<coffeeholic> amkei: genau
<amkei> wie kannst du da mit normalem user angemeldet sein?
<amkei> das ist doch schon vom xserver besetzt oder nicht?
<amkei> also mit root-rechten müsstest du an das Ausgabeterminal vom xserver senden können...wüsste aber nicht was das bringen sollte :P
<sdx23> obscura: xrandr? Braucht nur das richtige Display Argument.
<obscura> vage ausgedrückt, bin auf tty7 über Loginmanager mit demselben Nutzer wie auf tty6 (aber dort über die Konsole) eingeloggt
<obscura> tatsächlich? dann muss ich mir mal wie Manpage durchlesen, kannte bisher nur den Output-Paramter, aber der bezieht sich ja auf den Monitor
<obscura> sind "screen" und "display" identisch? über "xrandr" wird "screen 0" angezeigt
<bekks> Ein Display kann sich über mehrere Screens erstrecken.
<sdx23> Was auch genau das ist, was in der Manpage unter "-d, -display name" steht.
<obscura> das hab ich gelesen, erschloß sich mir aber nicht ganz
<vlt> Hallo. Nach dem letzten Update fuer Ubuntu 10.04 LTS desktop habe ich nur noch 1024x768 als "fbdev" und der Mauszeiger bewegt sich nicht mehr. Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/Bgxbc0wW -- Was muss ich tun?
<kubine> Title: daniel - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vlt> xrandrs output: http://pastebin.com/hbiVkw7c
<kubine> Title: daniel - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> vlt: liest sich als "kein vernünftiger Treiber installiert".
<vlt> sdx23: Und? Was nun?
<sdx23> !Grafikkarten/Nvidia > vlt 
<kubine> vlt: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/Nvidia finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<vlt> Warum ging es denn bis eben noch?
<vlt> Ich meine, was ist bei dem Update passiert?
<sdx23> Weil du den Treiber davor womöglich am Paketsystem vorbei installiert hast und ein Kernelupdate kam.
<vlt> Am Paketsystem vorbei? Nee, ich denke nicht.
<sdx23> Denken ist ganz schlecht, wissen wäre besser. Aber ohne weiter Informationen ist das nur ein ins Blaue gerate.
<vlt> Warum kann denn "nouveau" nicht geladen werden?
<sdx23> Weil das Kernelmodul nicht geladen werden konnte, 154.
<vlt> sdx23: Ja, sehe ich. "i   nouveau-firmware" und "i A xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" habe ich gefunden.
<vlt> Ähm, Moment mal ... Hier läuft ein 3.0.0-12-generic, den dpkg nicht zuordnen kann. Der gehört doch gar nicht zu 10.04, oder?
<vlt> Vermutlich hat das Update nur meine grub.cfg versaut.
 * vlt probiert mal vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic ...
<vlt> sdx23: Danke!
<vlt> Du hattest recht, es lag am Kernel.
<vlt> Läuft jetzt wieder ganz normal mit /lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau.ko ausm Paket.
<sdx23> vlt: fein. np.
<ecki_> hallo, wie kann ich erreichen, dass meine mit xmodmap .Xmodmap veränderte Tastaturbelegung stabil bleibt? Nach einiger Zeit ist die wieder hinfällig
<_d4vid> hallo 
<_d4vid> wie behebe ich diesen fehler? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r97dDR0n0yY&
<kubine> Title: Scaling Issue AMD CCC 12.8 Ubuntu 12.04 64bit - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-14
<Cisna> Guten Morgen :D
<Cisna> Ich habe da ein Problem mit meinem Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Server - Um genau zu sein bei der Installation: Ich möchte gerne bzw. ich muss für meine Festplatte ein LVM einrichten, ich weiß aber nicht wie das genau geht oder was ich tun oder beachten muss. Ich möchte gerne die Partionen manuell festlegen da ich verschiedene Sachen darauf mache, und ich weiß leider nicht was ich bei LVM tun oder 
<Cisna> beachten muss, geschweidenn wie ich das einrichte. Ich habe schon überall im Internet geschaut, aber wirklich Helfen konnte man mir damit nicht :/
<koegs> Cisna: ganz in ruhe lesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager
<kubine> Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Cisna> Das habe ich gelesen, aber ich verstehe nicht genau was ich da tun muss bzw. wie ich die partionen genau einrichten/konfigurieren muss ...
<koegs> Cisna: also wir betreiben hier eher support ala "ich hab da ein konkretes problem bei dem und dem programm/befehl" und nicht "erklärt mir einfach mal lvm"
<Cisna> Das habe ich nie geschrieben, und das verlange ich auch nicht, ich möchte nur kurz wissen "wie" ich es einrichten muss -.-
<koegs> das steht doch da...
<koegs> aber solange du keine konkrete Frage stellst, wird hier wohl auch niemand antworten können
<Cisna> Deine Anleitung hilft mir nicht gerade weiter wenn ich hier die Partitionstabelle vor mir habe und kein Terminal ...
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager/Alternate_Installation
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Cisna> Danke!
<Cisna> Also wie ich der Anleitung entnehmen kann: Erst die partionen erstellen und dann LVM einrichten oder was?
<MarkusH> Cisna: willst du nur Linux installieren oder auch noch ein Windows nebenbei?
<koegs> Cisna: du legst erst /boot und swap an als partitionen, dann fängst du mit lvm an
<MarkusH> koegs: ich würde swap auch ins LVM legen
<Cisna> Also Normale ext4 und swap Partition?
<koegs> kann man auch, wenn man möchte
<Cisna> Okay, meine Tabelle sieht nun so aus: Eine ext4-Partition für /boot (primär) und eine Swap-Partition (logisch) - Und nun LVM einrichten?
<Hardcore> kennt wer ein monitoring tool das ich zb bei mir lokal laufen lassen kann um zu sehen auf welchen servern welches os in welcher version installiert ist und welche updates anstehen?
<LetoThe2nd> Hardcore: landscape
<hodes> sind es viele vorinstallierte programme bei xubuntu die das system im gegensatz zu ubuntu entschlacken?
<Hardcore> LetoThe2nd: muss da was auf den servern installiert werden?
<LetoThe2nd> Hardcore: keine ahnung. ask $SUPPORT here: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape
<kubine> Title: Landscape | Canonical (at www.canonical.com)
<LetoThe2nd> hodes: ansichtssache, imho fast keine. 
<koegs> hodes: xubuntu ist nicht schlanker im sinne von "platz", sondern eher XFCE wird nachgesagt nicht so resourcenhungrig zu sein
<hodes> gibt es eine liste zu den vorinstallierten programmen von xubuntu?
<hodes> such mir da gerade einen wolf
<k1l> hodes: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xubuntu-desktop
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package xubuntu-desktop in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<hodes> k1l, danke 
<florian_> guten morgen! nach manueller installation von texlive muss ich umgebungsvariablen setzen, weiß aber nicht wie. aus der anweisung im internet (http://tug.org/texlive/doc/texlive-de/texlive-de.html#x1-350003.4.3) werde ich nicht schlau. wie geht das?
<kubine> Title: Anleitung zu TeX Live TeX Live 2011 (at tug.org)
<hodes> LetoThe2nd, also isset z.b. egal ob ich parole oder rhytmbox nehme
<LetoThe2nd> hodes: was dir halt besser gefällt. meiner perönlichen einschätzung nach ist halt xubuntu nicht automagisch doppelt so schnell oder so.
<hodes> LetoThe2nd, ok
<k1l> florian_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LaTeX#TeX-Live  hast du gelesen?
<kubine> Title: LaTeX › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<florian_> k1l, danke für den tipp, aber es hilft mir nicht weiter. im textbasierten installationsmenü fehlte der punkt, an dem man die symlinks erstellen lassen kann.
<Cisna> Hi
<florian_> und dort ist nicht beschrieben, wie man die variablen per hand setzt.
<k1l> florian_: was hälst du denn davon das paket zu installieren, was die paketverwaltung mitbringt?
<Cisna> koegs: Nochmal zu meiner Frage vorhin: Erst die /boot und SWAP Partitionen erstellen und dann LVM einrichten?
<florian_> ich habe das vor einiger zeit schon einmal gemacht, aber dabei ist ziemlich viel schief gelaufen, ich glaube, weil ich einfach .profile bearbeitet hatte.
<sunta> hallo, ich möchte ubuntu auf einem eeepc 4G installieren. welches empfiehlt sich da? lubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu?
<florian_> k1l, die sind veraltet
<k1l> florian_: und das ist genau wo das problem? ich hab mit den paketen aus den quellen erst letztens meine diplomarbeit geschrieben
<florian_> k1l, ich will biblatex und biber benutzen. wie ich biber manuell installiere, weiß ich nicht, und deshalb habe ich mich für die manuelle installation von dvd entschieden. ich habe aber eine idee.
<Cisna2> koegs?
<sirHenry> moin, kann mir einer erklären wie ich beim boot blacklist nvidia-current
<sirHenry> blacklist nvidia, diese parameter einfüge
<sirHenry> irgendwie mit modprobe.d?
<florian_> k1l, danke für die hilfe, ich habe mich erinnert, dass ich das ganze ja schonmal per hand gemacht habe. habe in .bashrc die pfade aktualisiert, die ich damals eingegeben hatte. jetzt scheint es zu laufen.
<Cisna> Okay, ich habe nun eine BOOT (256 MB), SWAP (4 GB) und LVM (Restspeicher) Partition, wenn ich jetzt LVM einrichten möchte, sagt der mir, das bereits eine VG extsiert und das kein psyhikalisches Volumen mehr frei ist, was kann/muss ich tun?
<Cisna> ?
<bekks> Die vorhandene VG löschen und eine neue anlegen.
<sirHerny> Guten Morgen, da ich nun leider feststellen muss das bumblebee bei mir immer noch nicht funktioniert, funktioniert es wenn im Bios switchable für die Grafikkarten eingestellt ist, und ich nun versuche nur die nvidia karte zu benutzen
<dreamon> Um Ton an HP625 (notebook) zu bekommen. Muß ich jedesmal alsamixer starten und da speaker aufdrehen. Sonst kriege ich keinen Ton. Egal was ich sonst in den Audioeinstellungen da so einstelle.
<dreamon> Kann ich das irgendwo Speichern, soll das man nicht jedesmal alsamixer hochdrehen muß?
<sirHenry> Nvidia lässt sich bei mir garnicht starten? o.O hänge gerade bei so einer scheiß auflösung nur weil ich xorg.conf erstellt habe und nichts geht merh
<sirHenry> mehr
<coffeeholic> sirHenry: benenn die xorg.conf mal um
<Cisna> Was hast du in xorg.conf eingestellt?
<coffeeholic> sirHenry: dann geht wenigstens wieder irgendwas
<sirHenry> nvidia-xorg oder so. hat sie erstellt
<Cisna> Wer ist "sie"?
<sirHenry> coffeeholic,  schon klar aber wieso geht diese "kack" grafikkarte nicht, @ Cisna nvidia-xconfig meinte ich  
<bekks> Die geht nicht so wie du willst, weil Du Optimus-Dreck gekauft hast. :)
<coffeeholic> +1, bekks 
<Cisna> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben ...
<Cisna> Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Cisna: sirHenry war gerade nicht da. ;)
<Cisna> Hab's auch jetzt gemerkt
<Cisna> sirHenry: Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> hab Ärger mit Radeon onboard Grafik bei TwinView (xinerama) in Ubuntu 12.04. Fglrx Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren. TwinView nach erster Installation weg und nicht mehr installierbar mit xrandr. Siehe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204471/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apricot1> betrifft: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204471/  ich sehe gerade bei ubuntuusers gibt es einen Artikel zur 'manuellen Installation des FGLRX-Treibers für ATI Grafikkarten. Ich probier das erstmal...
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Cisna> Wofür wird eigentlich alsa-utils genau benötigt?
<ulrich> Hallo zusammen!
<ulrich> Ich soll für meine Freundin ein Notebook mit Linux "besorgen". Es wird wohl auf Mediamarkt hinauslaufen. Gibt es irgendwo heiße Tips für Hardware? Oder Ausschlüsse (z.B. "auf keinen Fall Toshiba" oder so)? Es soll ein Einsteigermodell werden.
<bekks> !hcl > ulrich 
<kubine> ulrich: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<ulrich> Danke!
<Bish> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=rr8txf&s=6 mag mir das jemand erklaeren 
<kubine> Title: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting (at tinypic.com)
<Bish> hab mir einen relativ neuen laptop gekauft, er hat eine ssd und ne hdd drin, welche beide durchaus zugreifbar sind
<koegs> Bish: zeig mal lieber die ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l"
<Bish> ich sagte doch sie sind zugreifbar, es erkennt die beiden ntfs platten auf sdb und die partition auf der ssd
<koegs> dann eben nicht, halte ich mich wieder raus -.-
<Bish> okay
<denniswisnia> hey
<denniswisnia> neuerdings funktioniert mein USB 3.0 Port nicht mehr. Wenn ich ein Gerät einstecke dann bekomme ich keine Meldungen in /var/log/messages 
<Bish> koegs, die platten sind zugreifbar unten lings siehst du das eins sogar gemounted ist.
<koegs> Bish: whatever ;-)
<denniswisnia> usb 3-1.4.1: Not enough bandwidth for altsetting 2 waren die letzten worte 
<denniswisnia> von dem usb port
<denniswisnia> seitdem passiert nicht mehr viel
<bekks> Dann ist der wohl gestorben. Hast Du mal ein USB2/1 Gerät an dem Port getestet?
<Bish> http://pastebin.com/bQsjDdx4
<kubine> Title: Disk /dev/sda: 32.0 GB, 32017047552 bytes 132 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7519 c - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<denniswisnia> ja 
<denniswisnia> bekks, ja, passiert nichts
<bekks> denniswisnia: Dann ist das Ding tot.
<denniswisnia> aber wieso sollte ein USB Port einfach kaputt gehen?
<denniswisnia> wenn ich eine Maus anschließe dann leuchtet diese zwar... aber es passiert nichts.
<bekks> Wieso sollte ein USB Port nicht einfach so kaputtgehen dürfen?
<bekks> Funktioniert das Ding anch einem Reboot? Es köönte auch sein, dass sich der USB Bus verabschiedet hat.
<denniswisnia> ja, hatte heute morgen rebootet und da kamen um kurz nach 8 wieder solche meldungen
<denniswisnia> vielleicht fehlerhafter kernel/treiber?
<Bish> es waere toll wenn der ubuntu installer ausgaben haette
<bekks> denniswisnia: Dann hätten andere diese Probleme aber auch gehäuft.
<denniswisnia> dkpg.log http://pastebin.com/Et1ZHLZ0
<kubine> Title: 2012-09-13 10:18:13 startup archives unpack 2012-09-13 10:18:14 install libsqlh - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<rin> ist sane-backends 1.0.23 bei ubuntu 12.04 noch nicht dabei?
<bekks> denniswisnia: Was genau sollen wir mit dem dpkg.log ?
<denniswisnia> meine vermutung ist dass ich irgendwas becsheuertes gestern installiert habe und es deswegen vielleicht nicht mehr funktioniert
<denniswisnia> ich könte mal gleich rebooten und schauen ob er einen stick als massenspeicher im bios erkennt
<rin> denniswinia: was sagt lsusb?
<denniswisnia> das: http://pastebin.com/67DCxZd1
<kubine> Title: dennis@ponyboy ~ % lsusb Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<denniswisnia> fehlt irgendwas?
<rin> ich schau grad mal bei mir in backup2l nach den modulen die vieleicht helfen könnten warte
<rin> habe vorher anders linux gehabt und muss erst alles richten
<denniswisnia> :)
<rin> porbier bitte mal Module: "p12303 ; sd_mod ; usb-storage
<rin> also sudo modprobe ....
<dreamon> Kann man eigentlich etwas was man vor Tagen ausgedruckt hat(ohne es zu Speichern) im Verlauf nochmal drucken?
<bekks> Nein.
<koegs> rin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/sane
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package sane in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> ok, danke.(dann brauch ich jetzt nicht mehr suchen)
<bekks> Wie auch immer das gehen sollte.
<dreamon> bekks, Hab da mal gesehen, das unter cups, die letzten Auftrage angezeigt werden. Dachte das könne man nochmal printen.
<bekks> Liste der Aufträge != Liste der kompletten Druckauftragsdaten.
<dreamon> Hurra. Lang lebe Parcellite.. da liegt noch alles im Copy&Paste Bereich.. 
<denniswisnia> rin, hab grade mal mit udevadm geschaut 
<denniswisnia> jetzt mal rebootet um zu schauen ob er einen USB Stick im Bios erkennt
<denniswisnia> hat er
<bekks> Ist das ein USB3 Stick?
<denniswisnia> und nach dem reboot hat es aus irgendweclhen grüßen wieder funktioniert.
<denniswisnia> Nee, 2.0
<hudo> wie kann ich feststellen welche Kodierung eine Datei hat ?
<ppq> hudo: mit file
<hudo> file gibt mir encode1.pl: a /usr/bin/perl\015 script text executable
<hudo> da steht nix von utf-8 oder iso-schlagmichtot
<ppq> hudo: file -i
<ppq> und wenn du mich highlightest, sehe ich gleich, wenn du antwortest :)
<ubuntufan> Kann man Programme so auszuführen dass sie beim Logout nicht beendet werden ??
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntufan: unter umständen. google buzzwords: screen, nohup
<hudo> ppq, thx erstmal
<agentsoul> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen USB-Stick unter Ubuntu mit Mac OS Extended (Journaled) zu formatieren?
<agentsoul> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen USB-Stick unter Ubuntu mit Mac OS Extended (Journaled) zu formatieren?
<agentsoul> upps
<ppq> agentsoul: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/mkfs.hfsplus.8.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: mkfs.hfs — construct a new HFS Plus file system (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> agentsoul: wenn du das installiert hast, dürfte es aber auch als auswahlmöglichkeit in bspw. gparted auftauchen
<ppq> agentsoul: das sind die pakete "hfsprogs" und "hfsplus"
<KojiroAK> Kann man einen Prozess darauf festnageln, dass er maximal 50% der CPU bekommt? Nice/renice sagen ja nur, dass er da was von der CPU Zeit abgeben soll, wenn was wichtigeres kommt.
<geser> KojiroAK: was willst du mit den anderen 50% machen wenn die nicht benötigt werden? idlen?
<agentsoul> ppq ist das dann die journales Version oder nicht? Es gibt ja beides und ich brauche journaled
<KojiroAK> geser~ jo, damit die CPU nicht warm läuft.
<KojiroAK> geser~ nevermind, hab einfach die maximal Frequenz runtergeschraubt.
<agentsoul> ppq manpage gelesen und schlauer als vorher, Danke
<KojiroAK> mrmbl, da mischt sich jetzt der Governor ein.
<ppq> :)
<agentsoul> ppq aber sorry wie nutze ich das? Der USB Stick ist sdc
<ppq> agentsoul: wie gesagt - entweder klickibunti über gparted oder manuell in der kommandozeile. siehe manpage. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/mkfs.hfsplus.8.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: mkfs.hfs -- construct a new HFS Plus file system (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<agentsoul> ja, aber versteh ich nicht, wie sag ich dem Prog welches Device formatiert werden soll
<geser> KojiroAK: der governor überschreibt die scaling_max_freq?
<agentsoul> klickibunti ist leider ohne die journaled Option
<ppq> agentsoul: beispielsweise so (ggf. anpassen! keine haftung für datenverlust ;)     sudo mkfs.hfs -J -v hier-der-volume-name /dev/sdc1 
<agentsoul> ah der volume name ist nicht der Name den das Device später haben soll
<ppq> doch
<ppq> kannst das auch weglassen
<KojiroAK> geser~ ich wollte es über das Plugin von Xfce machen.
<agentsoul> OK und wo gebe ich an welches Device formatiert werden soll?
<ppq> agentsoul: das /dev/sdc1 am ende ist die gerätedatei der ersten partition auf dem laufwerk /dev/sdc
<ppq> agentsoul: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/Grundlagen
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<agentsoul> sudo mkfs.hfs -J -v MACOS /dev/sdc1
<hudo> hab hier ne alte platte gefunden,wie kann ich da wlan treiber nachinstallieren ?
<agentsoul> so liefs, -v ist der Device Name und am Ende gebe ich an welche Partition formatiert werden soll alles OK, Danke
<Bish> Habe es jetzt geschafft ubuntu zu installieren ( an den kreuzeffekten von dmraid und meines intelchipsatzes) nächste frage: ich habe hier 2 schöne grafikkarten hier drin eine intel hd 3000 und ein geforce mobile ding, ich habe bei einem freund der kubuntu verwendete mal gesehn, dass man diese gleichzeitig verwenden konnte: die intel grafikarte für den desktop und für 3d rendering die nvidia, ist easy?
<ppq> wie meinst du das, hudo?
<ppq> Bish: naja, es ist eigentlich etwas unschön. guck dir mal bumblebee an, das liefert ein programm "optirun", damit kannst du bestimmte programme (vorher festlegen!) so starten, dass sie die nvidia grafikkarte nutzen
<hudo> ppq, alte platte mit lucid drauf , die platte vorher in inspiron 8600 nun latitude D830 drin, wlan geht nicht, denke andere hardware verbaut
<ppq> hudo: normalerweise muss man nix nachinstallieren, ubuntu-installationen sind generisch, sprich, es sind alle treiber als kernelmodule vorhanden und werden bei bedarf geladen. geh einfach mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Installation durch
<kubine> Title: Installation › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Bish> find ich nicht unschön, ziemlich cool
<ppq> hudo: meine meinung zu der ganzen sache: lieber ubuntu 12.04 neu installieren als das alte 10.04 zu reaktivieren
<Bish> ppq, wo ist bumblebee zu finden apt-cache sagt mir da nichts
<ppq> Bish: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Bish: und bitte komplett lesen, bevor du loslegst :)
<hudo> ppq, ist alles nur test, naechste Woche kommt ne neue Platte
<hudo> ppq, apropos 12.04, kann man da das gnome3 schon umgehen ? ich mag nicht den leeren Bildschirm, lieber meine panels und icons ...
<Bish> nächste frage: wieso hab ich kein 3d mit meiner intel grafikarte, ich mein, dies auch nicht so schlecht
<Bish> lspci -k zeigt mir dass der treiber geladen, und da der nvidia treiber es nicht ist was gerade laeuft, kann es nur er sein
<soc1> hi
<soc1> kennt sich jemand mit dem aktuellen status des msn-supports in Empathy/Pidgin aus?
<soc1> also bezüglich video-/webcam-support
<soc1> und diesen emoticons
<soc1> bin gerade am prüfen, ob ich jemand nach ubuntu migrieren kann
<subz3r0> wie wäre es, wenn du einfach deine frage stellst
<subz3r0> ich hab mal meine magische hellseh-kugel bezüglich pidgin befragt: https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#VoiceandVideoMicrophoneandWebcamSupport
<kubine> Title: Using Pidgin – Pidgin (at developer.pidgin.im)
<soc1> ja, ich weiß, dass pidgin das schon seit jahren nicht hinbekommt :-)
<subz3r0> was fragst du dann, wenn du es schon weisst?
<subz3r0> bei empathy bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die FAQ auch was hergibt
<subz3r0> OT: aber wenn du die leute schon überzeugst nen schickes OS zu benutzen, überzeug sie auch nen anständigen IM und nen vernünftiges protokoll zu nehmen wie zm XMPP ;)
<subz3r0> zb
<soc1> http://kakaroto.homelinux.net/2010/03/amsn-0-98-2-to-be-released-without-audiovideo-support/
<soc1> *argh* das is schon seit 2 jahren kaputt?
<dreamon> Weiß jemand wie man in dophin schnell (am besten durch eingabe auf den Namen springen kann). In Nautilus tippt man den Namen und ist dort. Bei Dophin geht das nur mit dem ersten Buchstaben
<vohoho> hallo. habe eine neu grafikkarte installiert und kann nun ubuntu 12.04 nicht mehr starten. Es erscheint "out of Range"! Was mache ich bloß?
<coffeeholic> grub ärger hast du, vohoho 
<coffeeholic> vohoho: bootet Ubuntu, wenn du einfach einschaltest und wartest?
<vohoho> coffeeholic: hmm, das Bootmenü kommt noch. 
<coffeeholic> ok
<vohoho> coffeeholic:  ich glaube im hintergrund wird gebootet. ich sehe halt nur nichts davon.
<coffeeholic> vohoho: boote mal mit der Bootoption xforcevesa
<coffeeholic> !Booten > vohoho 
<kubine> vohoho: Informationen zu Booten finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten
<coffeeholic> vohoho: so solltest du wenigstens ein Bild bekommen
<vohoho> coffeeholic: also, mit Bild meinst Du die Stelle, wo ich mein Passwort eingebe.
<vohoho> coffeeholic: ich versuche das mal. ansonsten melde ich mich mit dieser (alten 9.04) Livecd ;)
<coffeeholic> viel Glück, vohoho 
<hanseatic>  /j irc://irc.freenode.net/#libreoffice
<hanseatic>  /j #libreoffice
<coffeeholic> hanseatic: ich glaube, der befehl heißt "/join" :D
<ring0> coffeeholic, /j funktioniert auch, nur nicht mit leerzeichen davor
<tangomagic> Hallo1
<tangomagic> Ich möchte vor dem Update auf 12.04.1 LTS das Home-Verzeichnis mit Unterverzeichnissen (3 Nutzer) und allen Dateien auf eine externe Festplatte sichern. Wie stelle ich das am geschicktesten an und was muss ich ggf. noch sichern/beachten?
<ppq> tangomagic: am besten wäre es, eine live-cd zu booten (zb. die 12.04er direkt) und mit tar und root-rechten das ganze /home verzeichnis zu packen. dann hast du zugriff auf alle dateien, aber die rechte und besitzer gehen beim backup nicht verloren durch tar
<ppq> !backup > tangomagic 
<kubine> tangomagic: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<ppq> gibt natürlich noch viele andere wege, die sind auch z.t. im artikel beschrieben
<asgard> hi
<asgard> ich habe ein swap-file angelegt, es laesst sich auch ueber swapon einbinden, mein eintrag ig der fstab zeigt allerdings keine wirkung
<asgard> "/media/7ecb7489-8a40-4abe-913a-68a066628747/swap/swap0    none    swap    sw      0 0"
<asgard> ist der falsch?
<ppq> vielleicht ist /media/7ecb7489-8a40-4abe-913a-68a066628747 so "früh" noch nicht eingehängt, asgard 
<tangomagic> ppq, kubine: Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Was ist für das Update wirklich notwendig und was kann ich mir ggf. auch schenken, wenn ich die Aktualisierungsverwaltung zum Update nutze?
<ppq> tangomagic: die /home verzeichnisse zu sichern, sollte reichen, es sei denn du hast noch wichtige andere sachen andernorts liegen, in /etc beispielsweise. das wüsstest du aber
<asgard> ah, ok das koennte sein
<ppq> asgard: hast du dafür schon einen eigenen fstab eintrag angelegt? 
<asgard> ja, den ich oben angegeben habe
<tangomagic> ppq: Paketliste? Desktopeinstellungen?
<ppq> asgard: ich meine für das dateisystem, das in /media/7ecb7489-8a40-4abe-913a-68a066628747 eingehängt ist
<ppq> tangomagic: desktopeinstellungen liegen in den homeverzeichnissen, paketlisten sind IMHO überbewertet. beim update auf 12.04 wird ja nichts deinstalliert, was keine konflikte verursacht.
<asgard> nein, da er die partition automatisch einbindet auch ohne fstb eintrag, also er ist verfuegbar unter /media/7... ohne manuell oder ueber gui zu mounten
<ppq> ja, aber so früh wie die fstab abgearbeitet wird, ist es noch nicht verfügbar
<ppq> daher musst du dafür nen fstab eintrag anlegen
<asgard> ja, ok danke - werde ich versuchen
<ppq> und möglichst nicht in /media, sondern einem unterverzeichnis in /mnt oder so
<ppq> denn /media nutzt der auto-mounter für sich
<ppq> so, ich bin jetzt mal weg
<asgard> wenn ich unter mnt noch mal mounte, ist die partition 2x gemounted?
<ppq> nein
<asgard> ok
<ppq> der auto-mounter lässt manuell (oder per fstab) gemountete dateisysteme in ruhe
<asgard> ok, danke
<tangomagic> ppq: danke!
<swed> Hallo, ich habe in einem Verzeichnis mehrere gepackte große Dateien, welche in mehreren rar Dateien gesplittet sind. Dateiname hat das Format name1.part01.rar. Wie kann ich alle großen Dateien mit einem Befehl entpacken? Ich habe vorhin den Versuch mit "unrar x *part01.rar" gemacht. Funktioniert aber nicht.
<swed> Weiß jemand weiter?
<sysdef> eigentlich gibt man nur die erste datei an. (un)rar findet die anderen
<sysdef> wenn die namen nicht veraendert wurden
<swed> sysdef: part1.rar sind die jeweilig ersten dateien
<swed> mit google bin ich auf folgenden befehl gekommen: for i in *.part1.rar; do unrar x $i; done
<swed> klingt logisch, aber funktioniert nicht
<swed> "no files to extract
<ring0> swed, sagtest du nicht deine anfangsdateien heißen part01.rar?
<swed> die heisen name.part01.rar, name.part02.rar, name.part0x.rar, anderername.part01.rar, etc
<ring0> dann musst du das auch so in der for-schleife schreiben
<swed> naja aber mit dem * ist doch der name vorne dran variabel, stimmt das so nicht?
<swed> und part01.rar soll er ja immer vom jeweiligen namen nehmen
<ring0> vorne ja, wenn deine datei aber part01 statt part1 heißt, klappt das nicht
<swed> nene, die anfangsdateien heisen alle *.part01.rar
<ring0> ja, ich weiß
<ring0> du hast eben gesagt, du hast diesen befehl genutzt: for i in *.part1.rar; do unrar x $i; done
<ring0> da steht part1 nicht part01 :)
<swed> oh mann, ich sollte ins bett
<swed> danke :) es funzt
<ring0> gerne ;)
<dreamon> cat test | sed -u -e i\ '01.09/'  hinter 01.09/ wird immer ein CR eingefügt, was ich nicht möchte. Was kann ich dagegen machen? 
<sysdef> sehr schraege loesung
<dreamon> Hab ich aus einem Beispiel entnommen. 
<sysdef> k
<sysdef> sehr schraeges beispiel
<dreamon> Gibts ne bessere lösung. Will nur 01.09/ an jeder zeile vorne dort stehen haben
<sysdef> und useles use of cat
<sysdef> sed 's/^/01.09\//'
<sysdef> sed 's/^/01.09\//' test.txt
<dreamon> sysdef, Pah.. das ist ja mehr als schlicht.
<dreamon> sysdef, Danke!
<sysdef> de nada
<dreamon> Noch ne Abkürzung? weiß noch nicht was "yw" heißt ;)
<sysdef> !yw
<sysdef> "you're welcome" aka "nicht's zu danken" aka "nicht dafuer" aka "gern geschehen"
<sysdef> de nada ist die spanische version davon
<dreamon> Ok. muß mir einen Abkürzungstranslator besorgen. Falls was auf russisch kommt ;
<dreamon> Angenommen ich wollte allen dateien im Verzeichnis, vorne weg diese 01.09/ in den Zeilenanfang kleben. Ich vermute da eine Schleife zu brachen?
<dreamon> sysdef, oder würde da ein "sed 's/^/01.09\//'" * > EineDateiMitAllem.txt -> gehen?
<dreamon> Mist.. Falsch.. das Datum müßte ja auch angepasst werden.. mist.
<sysdef> dreamon: liess das manual. man sed | grep in-place
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-15
<dreamon> sysdef, Muß ins Bett. Morgen mit neuen Gedanken dran gehen. Danke dir!
<Q320> #channel
<addiks> hi, jedes mal wenn mein mac mit ubuntu 12.04 aus hibernate erwacht, funktioniert bluetooth nicht mehr. Da ich sowohl bluetooth-Maus als auch bluetooth-Keayboard benutzte muss ich jedes mal den rechner kalt rebooten. Hat da jemand Erfahrung wie man das beheben kann?
<sdx23> addiks: mal versucht das Modul vor dem Suspend zu entladen und danach neu zu laden? Wenn das hilft, kann man das zur Automatisierung eintragen.
<coffeeholic> !rfkill > addiks 
<kubine> addiks: Informationen zu rfkill finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill
<addiks> Wie kann man das denn automatisieren? Ich habe nach dem hibernate ja keine Tastatur mehr.
<coffeeholic> !rc.local > addiks 
<kubine> addiks: Informationen zu rc.local finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<coffeeholic> !pm-utils#Dienste-vor-SUSPEND-stoppen-nach-RESUME-wieder-starten > addiks 
<coffeeholic> addiks: mich mochte der Bot grad nicht. gemeint ist das http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils#Dienste-vor-SUSPEND-stoppen-nach-RESUME-wieder-starten
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<addiks> Danke, ich glaube damit komm ich zum ZIel. :)
<ring0> coffeeholic, der bot mag nur das hinter der raute nicht
<WorkGroup2> Hi,
<WorkGroup2> kennt sich hier jemand mit IRC und Ubuntu aus?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<rin> WorkGroup2: das ist der ubuntu-de channel also ja stell doch einfach deine frage, wenn jemand zeit hat und rat weiß wird er dir helfen
<WorkGroup2> Ich bin hier momentan über Pidgin direkt in IRC eingeloggt. Da der Standard Client der Installiert ist bei mir nicht ging. Wie kann ich machen, das nicht jeder meine IP Adresse sieht. Weil das ist hier bei den wenigsten so. Außerdem warum habe ich eine 2 hinter meinem Namen? Habe eigentlich nur WorkGroup eingetippt.
<bekks> Installiere am besten XChat (nicht xchat-gnome), und lass Dir danach in #freenode einen sog. Cloak geben. Dazu musst du allerdings erstmal einen Nicknamen registrieren, und dich dann mit diesen Namen einloggen.
<rin> oder smuxi
<rin> also irc-client smuxi
<coffeeholic> bekks: wenn du ein Konsolenfan bist, ist vielleicht auch !irrssi was für dich
<WorkGroup2> Kann ich den hier registrieren und geht auch WorkGroup ohne 2?
<bekks> coffeeholic: Ich nutze irssi seit zehn Jahren. :>
<coffeeholic> !irssi > WorkGroup2 
<kubine> WorkGroup2: Informationen zu Irssi finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Irssi
<coffeeholic> bekks: war ein tabfail, sorry
<bekks> WorkGroup2: /wii WorkGroup
<bekks> Wenn der Name bereits vergeben ist, dann kannst Du den nicht wählen.
<WorkGroup2> Ach so okay.. muss kurz weg bin aber gleich wieder da danke für die Hilfe schonmal
<bekks> WorkGroup2: Und ansonsten schau Dir bitte "/msg nickserv help register" an.
<rin> http://www.irc-faq.de/nickname-registrieren.php
<kubine> Title: IRC-FAQ, Nickname - registrieren. Chatnamen wechseln. (at www.irc-faq.de)
<bekks> rin: Besser das hier benutzen: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<kubine> Title: freenode: frequently-asked questions (at freenode.net)
<rin> bekks: englisch is immer so ne sache
<bekks> Bei deinem Link kann Dir aber niemand aus dem Stand sagen, in wie weit das auf Freenode passt oder nicht.
<rin> wenn de meinst
<rin> WorkGroup2: die ip verstecken nennt sich vhost
<rin> http://wiki.chaoz-irc.net/faq/vhosts
<kubine> Title: vHosts - Chaoz-IRC-Wiki (at wiki.chaoz-irc.net)
<bekks> rin: Blödsinn.
<WorkGroup2> Okay wieder da
<WorkGroup2> brauche ich für Vhost auch einen Regestieren nicknamen?
<bekks> rin: Die IP verstecken nennt man in einem IRC-Netzwerk "Cloak".
<bekks> WorkGroup2: Vergiss diesen vhost-Unsinn.
<WorkGroup2> bekks: Okay
<bekks> WorkGroup2: Halte Dich einfach an die offizielle freenode-FAQ und registriere einen Nicknamen, und frage dann einen der Staffer in #freenode ob Du bitte einen Cloak bekommen kannst.
<WorkGroup2> Wie logge ich mich dann ein? Auch über einen befehl oder in Pidgin selbst?
<bekks> Vergiss pidgin, und benutze einen IRC-Client :)
<WorkGroup2> Welchen nutzt du?
<bekks> Wie ich vorhin sagte, nutze ich seit 10 Jahren irssi - ich würde Dir aber zuerst zur Lektüre von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC raten.
<kubine> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rin> bekks: du redest stuss
<bekks> rin: Wen de meinst.
<bekks> s/Wen/Wenn/
<rin> aber du bist wichtig
<rin> geh schnell zu fb und hol dir bestätigung
<bekks> rin: Wir beenden diese Diskussion jetzt und hier. Wenn Du magst, führe sie in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter, aber ohne mich.
<rin> spinner proll
<TheInfinity> rin: bitte keine beschimpfungen oder dergleichen.
<jokrebel> rin: Nu is gut, ja
<rin> is mir zu blöd bye
<sivizius> hi
<sivizius> jmd da und kein bot?
<jokrebel> Mahlzeit
<sivizius> ah..
<jokrebel> !frag > sivizius aber auch der Bot ist da <g>
<kubine> sivizius aber auch der Bot ist da <g>: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<sivizius> hab nämlich ein problem mit meinem oo.org, der symbolstil setzt sich ständig auf hohen kontrast..
<sivizius> tsoll er aber nicht
<jokrebel> _Open_ oder Libre-Offices?
<jokrebel> -s
<sivizius> hab eig schon die dateien dazu woanders hin kopiert...
<sivizius> openoffice.org 3. ?
<jokrebel> sivizius: Was ist das denn für ein Ubuntu? OO wurde doch schon längst durch LO abgelöst.
<sivizius> hab noch 10.04
<sivizius> wenn ich update funktioniert garnichts mehr
<sivizius> da muss ich selbst nochmal schauen
<sivizius> aber das ist was anderes
<sivizius> hat also jmd eine idee, wo das problem etwa liegt oder ob es bekannt ist...
<sivizius> bzw. eine lösung da ist
<jokrebel> sivizius: Hast Du es mal mit nem anderen Theme versucht?
<sivizius> ja, dann gings..
<sivizius> wollt aber ein anderes haben, mein eigenes und...
<WorkGroup_> So habe es jetzt hin bekommen
<jokrebel> sivizius: Hm. Find jetzt da nichts auf die schnelle. Wenn ein anderes Theme keine Alternative für Dich ist, fällt mir persönlich nur noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GTK_Engines ein
<kubine> Title: GTK Engines › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> sivizius: Vielleicht gibts da ja nen passenden Hinweis oder weiterführenden Link
<WorkGroup_> Welche Benutzeroberfläche benutzt ihr? Welche könnt ihr Empfehlen ich werde kein Freund von Unity
<sivizius> ich teste mal lo
<coffeeholic> WorkGroup_: du willst Xfce haben
<coffeeholic> WorkGroup_: oder LXDE
<jokrebel> WorkGroup_: Das ist geschmackssache und soche Umfragen wären in #ubuntu-de-offtopic wesentlich besser aufgehoben.
<apricot1> hab Probleme mit dem Radeon-Grafiktreiber für AMD APU A-3820 (Prozessor integrierte Grafik).  Hab verschiedene Methoden probiert. Aber keine Methode bringt Xinerama (2 Monitore verbunden). Bestenfalls 2 Monitore klonen.
<apricot1> Fglrx deinstallieren geht auch nicht
<coffeeholic> apricot1: hast du auch Ärger, wenn du die Einrichtung über !xrandr vornimmst?
<coffeeholic> !xrandr > apricot1 
<kubine> apricot1: Informationen zu XrandR finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XrandR
<Guest31142> Hallo, Ich benötige Hilfe meine Partitionstabelle zu reparieren, diese beinhaltet GPT "rückstände" sagt zumindest gparted. Ich versuche Xubuntu im Dual Boot mit Windows zu installieren. Windows lies sich problemlos installieren
<apricot1> coffeeholic, ich hatte auch xrandr und arandr probiert. Ich suche eine Methode die auch funktioniert. Die vielen unterschiedlichen Angaben verwirren total...
<coffeeholic> okay, sorry apricot1 
<Guest31142> Hallo, Ich benötige Hilfe meine Partitionstabelle zu reparieren, diese beinhaltet GPT "rückstände" sagt zumindest gparted. Ich versuche Xubuntu im Dual Boot mit Windows zu installieren. Windows lies sich problemlos installieren
<coffeeholic> Benutzt du einen Live-USB?
<Guest31142> Falls die frage an mich gerichtet ist, ja ;) tritt dieses problem etwa nur mit live-usb auf?
<coffeeholic> Ja, Guest31142 
<coffeeholic> Guest31142: es ist möglich, dass GParted wegen des Sticks mault, nicht wegen der Festplatte
<Guest31142> gut dann werde ich mal versuchen eine live cd zu brennen, mein eigentliches problem war, das in der installation die gesamte Festplatte als leer anzeigt obwohl 3 ntfs partitionen vorhanden sein müssten
<coffeeholic> Guest31142: falls die Meldung, die GParted zeigt, auf die Gerätebezeichnung (/dev/sd?) des Sticks verweist, kannst du sie ignorieren.
<Guest31142> leider verweist diese auf /dev/sda also auf meine Festplatte :/
<coffeeholic> Guest31142: Hmm.
<coffeeholic> Guest31142: hast du ein EFI-System?
<coffeeholic> bzw. UEFI
<Guest31142> soweit ich das in erfahrung bringen kann nicht, was sind vorraussetzungen für uefi?
<Guest31142> Mein Notebook ist knapp 1 Jahr alt
<apricot1> coffeeholic, ich hab jetzt 2 Monitore am laufen. Aber nur als 'Klon'. Wie stell ich fest, welcher Treiber installiert ist? fglrxinfo/fglrx-info/fglrx --info ergibt immer: Befehl nicht gefunden
<apricot1> coffeeholic, 2 Minitore als Klon hab ich bekommen mit: xrandr --auto
<catweazle> apricot1: versuch mal --> lspci -v | perl -ne '/VGA/../^$/ and /VGA|Kern/ and print'
<catweazle> außerdem musst du das im admin-mode vom Catalyst-Control-Center einrichten
<apricot1> coffeeholic, 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6550D] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<apricot1> 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<apricot1> 	Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon
<apricot1> 	Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
<coffeeholic> fglrx und radeon kommen sich in die Quere
<coffeeholic> soweit ich weiß
<catweazle> nein, das ist richtig so coffeeholic
<coffeeholic> sorry catweazle 
<catweazle> apricot1: haste das im Admin-mode versucht
<catweazle> da kannste das normal einstellen
<apricot1> meinste jetzt den amdcccle ?
<catweazle> ja so heisst das wohl
<catweazle> ich hab da 2 Einträge im Startmenu
<apricot1> das Teil ist verschwunden...
<apricot1> hab die letzte Installation nach der 'manuellen Mehode' gemacht
<Guest31142> ich habe die vermutung das mein notebook uefi unterstützt :( zu erwähnen wäre auch noch das ich windows 8 installiert habe, was der konflikt mit uefi sein könnte, sprich es blockiert die installation von linux und co, richtig? ich ging bis jetzt davon aus das uefi nicht von meinem notebook unterstützt würde
<apricot1> war in ubuntuusers beschrieben
<catweazle> selbst schuld
<apricot1> hab grad mal den Treiber in der Systemsteuerung 'Aktiviert' .... jetzt soll ich ganz Windows-Like: 'Rechner neu starten'  *grins* ...mal sehen...
<dAnjou> gerade wieder nen random logout unter 12.04 gehabt. wo kann ich nach merkwürdigkeiten gucken?
<dAnjou> .xsession-errors oder so erstmal
<sivizius> -.-
<sivizius> zur sache lo vor einer stunde
<sivizius> auch bei libreoffice hab ich automatisch die einstellung bei den symbolen "Hoher kontrast"
<Loetmichel> sooo, new smartphone arrived... nice and big, that das galaxy note ;-)
<Loetmichel> oh sorry
<KING_LEE> hallo
<KING_LEE> ich hab ein kleines problemchen mit den ladezeiten beim start von gnome 3 auf einem neuen ubuntu 12.04.1
<KING_LEE> bin im netz nicht wirklich fündig geworden und dachte ich versuchs mal hier
<KING_LEE> ich starte gnome ganz normal und dann dauerts immer min. 5 minuten bis was passiert, danach ist der betrieb ganz normal. ich habe alles frisch installiert und mir scheint es als ob die ladezeit länger wird je mehr programme ich hinzugefügt habe
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Die Festplatte ist ok?
<KING_LEE> ja ich denke schon, der laptop ist recht neu
<KING_LEE> ansonsten funktioniert auch alles 
<sdx23> die Ladezeit von was?
<KING_LEE> manchmal stellt das system einen fehler fest aber ich kann nicht genau rauslesen was das sein soll
<KING_LEE> gnome 3
<KING_LEE> alles läd normal und sobald ich die erste aktion ausführe (firefox,evolution, o.ä.) hängt es für min 5 min
<KING_LEE> vor kurzem hat es fast 15 mins gedauert
<KING_LEE> aber der laufende betrieb ist super
<KING_LEE> hatte das auch schon bei meinem alten laptop und dem upgrade
<KING_LEE> aber nur mit gnome 3
<georg> guten Abend
<KING_LEE> hallo
<jokrebel> namd
<georg> bis später
<jokrebel> amkei: Schaust Du bitte mal nach Deiner Verbindung. Notfalls vielleicht den Autojoin deaktivieren. Danke!
<amkei> tschuldigung, habe gerade was versucht einzurichten
<jokrebel> amkei: Kein Problem
<ALbatros> hhhh
<grossing> &w63
<morel> hallo leute, sorry für die nicht ganz ubuntu-bezogene frage: mit welchem programm kann ich schnell und einfach aus einem bild und einer audio-datei ein video erstellen (für youtube ;])?
<iCarly> PiTiVi?
<morel> keine ahnung, ich habe doch gefragt… aber, ja, hm, ich probiers mal. kannte das nicht, danke schon mal so weit :)
<mubbes> Hallo zusammen,
<mubbes> ich habe ein fieses Problem bei der Installation von precise und quantal per debootstrap auf luks und lvm.
<ppq> hallo mubbes 
<mubbes> Beim booten findet grub meine root Partition nicht. Der /dev/mapper scheint nicht zu funktionieren. in /proc/modules fehlt dm-crypt, obwohl es dort sein sollte.
<mubbes> hallo
<morel> hallo
<apollo13> mubbes: initramfs ist aktuell?
<mubbes> ich habe sowas schon öfter gemacht und mich an dem wiki orientiert. Es gab einen älteren workaround für dieselben symptome, aber der hat nicht geklappt
<mubbes> @ apollp13 klar
<mubbes> habe ich
<mubbes> ist aktuell
<mubbes> ich fand das schon komisch, daß xubuntu nicht auf anhieb durchinstalliert hat. Bei precise und quantal! ich meine bei einer normalen Installation ist da schon game over
<apollo13> vlt willst du mal deine config und so herzeigen ;)
<mubbes> und das precise und quantal dasselbe Problem beim device mapper haben! ich habe nicht das initramfs vergessen zu aktualisieren
<apollo13> beweis es ;)
<apollo13> entpack das fertige intiramfs und schau ob alles drin ist, menschen machen fehler…
<mubbes> OK mache ich. das dauert ein bißchen. das habe ich noch nicht gemacht
<mubbes> ... ein bißchen dauert es...
<apollo13> btw warum sollte dm-crypt in /proc/modules sein?
<apollo13> such mal nach dm_crypt
<mubbes> in meiner etc/modules steht dm-crypt statt dm_crypt. das wars? im ubuntuusers wiki steht dm-crypt
<apollo13> ja aber in /proc/modules ist alles mit unterstrich
<apollo13> sprich dort wirst du dm-crypt nicht finden, egal was in /etc/modules steht
<mubbes> OK
<dreamon> Angenommen ich will als user bestimmte befehle die nur Root ausführen kann, auch für meinen Normalen User erlauben. Wie könnte ich das machen. Oder muß ich einen Root prozess starten, der die Befehle von meinem User aufnimmt und als root startet?
<sysdef> !sudo > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<dreamon> sysdef, schon schon. aber bei sudo muß ich ja das passwort eingeben. Ich will aber von der Bash einen befehl machen, den nur root machen darf. Dabei wäre es störend immer das passwort einzugeben.
<ppq> nein
<ppq> musst du nicht
<ppq> lies den artikel einfach mal ;)
<dreamon> ppq, Ah ok. Danke
<vlt> apollo13: Nein, spaeter vielleicht.
<mubbes> hallo apollo13? noch da?
<mubbes> ich scheitere gerade schon daran die initramfs zu entpacken :-( mit welchem befehl geht das? Hätte auch eher fragen können.
<mubbes> :apollo13?
<mubbes> dreamon: mit sudo! Du gewöhnst Dich sschon dran!
<debtor77> Wow ist ja toll das Deutschland auch ein paar Ubuntu Benutzer hat.
<debtor77> Ist Ubuntu in Deutschland beliebt?
<ppq> huhu debtor77. ja, aber komm doch sonst auch rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<mubbes> afk
<coffeeholic> !ot > debtor77 
<kubine> debtor77: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<debtor77> OK - wird gemacht
<ben1u> Wie kann ich verhindern, dass Ubuntu meine externe ext4 Festplatte automatisch einhängt?
<ben1u> vielleicht so: "sudo service udev stop" ?
<ben1u> oder ohne sudo?
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-16
<apricot1> hab immer noch Probleme mit AMD-Grafik onchip HD6550. Xinerama klappt nicht. Bei ener Test-Neuinstallation von 12.04 auf einer neuen Festplatte klappt es. In der xorg.conf sind auch immer noch die Einträge der alten Nvidia-Karte. Wie komm ich da weiter??
<coffeeholic> apricot1: ich würde die Einträge für die NVidia auskommentieren oder die xorg.conf umbenennen
<apricot1> coffeeholic, gibt es irgendwo eine 'Demo-xorg.conf', in der die notwendigen Einträge für AMD-Radeon/Fglrx Treiber dargestellt sind? Ist der Fglrx-Treiber in der Systemsteuerung der richtige, oder muss ich für Xinerama den ATI-Treiber runterladen und manuell installieren?
<coffeeholic> apricot1: eine Demo-Xorg.conf ist mir nicht bekannt. Deine Kiste sollte aber auch booten und die grafische Oberfläche laden, wenn keine Xorg.conf vorhanden ist.
<coffeeholic> apricot1: mittlerweile wird bei X sehr sehr viel automatisch konfiguriert
<apricot1> ah danke, dann kann ich also die xorg.conf sichern, dann löschen und neu starten. 
<coffeeholic> apricot1: benenne sie einfach um und reboote
<apricot1> probier ich .. danke :-)
<k1l> ist xinerama nicht eh veraltet? zumindest ist es das bei nvidia
<sebastian__> hallo
<sebastian__> kennt sich jemand mit init.d skripten aus?
<sebastian__> ich würde gerne ein init.d skript erst ausführen lassen, wenn alle laufwerke gemounted sind
<sebastian__> dazu würde ich gerne die richtigen Required-Start und Stop eintragen
<coffeeholic> !Dienste > sebastian__ 
<kubine> sebastian__: Informationen zu Dienste finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<jokrebel> sebastian__: Kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste?
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> sebastian__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart könnte vielleicht auch noch interessant sein für Dich.
<kubine> Title: Upstart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> coffeeholic, habe jetzt ohne xorg.conf gestartet. Keine Änderung. Habe dann die xorg.conf angepasst; keine Änderung. siehe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208762/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> apricot1: Dir ist aufgefallen, dass der Forenbeitrag von 2007 ist?
<jokrebel> Wie alt ist Denn Deine Installation? Und was genau spricht (wenn Du schon sagst, dass es mit einer Neuinstalltion ginge) genau da dagegen? Das könnte schon ne weile dauern, da rauszufinden, was da genau "querliegt".
<apricot1> jokrebel, das schon, aber man klammert sich an jeden Strohhalm, wenn nix anderes hilft
<apricot1> bei einer neuinstallation gehen ja auch alle installierten Programme und Konfiguarationen verloren, oder kann ich das irgendweie retten ?
<jokrebel> apricot1: Backup ist ja sowieso Pflichtprogramm. Und die Liste der installierten Pakete könnte man auch sichern.
<Guest21016> Guten Morgen! Habe ein Problem: Laptop vom Kumpel, Dell Lattitute, 700 MHz, 160MB RAM, 40 GB HDD, eine Partition 20GB für Windows XP gemacht. Eigentliche Sinn der Aktion war aber, dass ich ihm ein leichtes Ubuntu (lubuntu) installiere. Gerät bootet nicht von USB, habe die normale Lubuntu-CD genommen, egal ob ich im Menü testen oder installieren wähle, es sieht so aus, als würde er booten und dann kommt ein mauszeiger, mehr
<coffeeholic> Guest21016: sagtest du gerade, nur 160mb RAM?
<Guest21016> coffeeholic: genau. Ist ein altes gerät. Wollten es irgendwie fit machen, um ihn mit einem Player für Musik laufen zu lassen. evtl mit einem JD-Tool
<Guest21016> *DJ-Tool
<coffeeholic> !Alte_Hardware > Guest21016 
<kubine> Guest21016: Informationen zu Alte_Hardware finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alte_Hardware
<coffeeholic> !Minimalinstallation > Guest21016 
<kubine> Guest21016: Informationen zu Minimalinstallation finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation
<coffeeholic> !Netzwerkinstallation > Guest21016 
<Guest21016> coffeeholic: Danke, die lese ich auch gerade. UNd überlege zwischen Minimal-installation und dem versuch einer alternate-cd. Meinst du, wenn die Live-CD nicht geht, wird die Alternate-CD eher gehen oder gleich mini?
<Erik_State> Guest21016: Außerdem "The default "Desktop" installer requires 384-800 MB of RAM (depending on selected options.) If you have problems, please use the "Alternate" installer. "
<coffeeholic> !Netzwerkinstallation > Guest21016 
<coffeeholic> Guest21016: du solltest passenden RAM für ein paar € bei Ebay kaufen
<coffeeholic> Guest21016: bis dahin: mit der Alternate installieren, und ca. 1GB Swap anlegen
<Erik_State> !netinstall > Guest21016
<kubine> Guest21016: Informationen zu netinstall finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/netinstall
<Erik_State> :p
<coffeeholic> (weniger reicht wahrsch. auch, aber zur Sicherheit)
<Guest21016> Erik_State: coffeeholic: Danke, ich lade mal die anderen isos.
<apricot1> ok... ich installier also neu. Frage: wie gehe ich da mit meiner Home-Partition um; die ist verschlüsselt!
<coffeeholic> http://ubuntuusers.de/user/coffeeholic/#Umzug-eines-verschluesselten-HOME-auf-eine-Partition
<kubine> Title: Anmelden › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> danke :)
<coffeeholic> Ach, verdammt, falsche Anleitung verlinkt
<coffeeholic> sichere deine Daten aus dem derzeit installierten System heraus, erstelle also eine unverschlüsselte Sicherung
<coffeeholic> sorry, apricot1, die Anleitung funktioniert für dich wahrscheinlich nicht, weil sie nicht für eine Neuinstallation gedacht ist.
<apricot1> ok
<apricot1> coffeeholic, ich seh grad, da ist noch fast 1TB frei auf der Platte. Also mach ich doch ein neues Ubuntu in den freien Bereich und kann dann sukkzessive die benötigten Daten von der alten 'encrypted-home' umkopieren. Natürlich nach booten in die 'alte Installation.
<apricot1> Oder überseh ich da irgendwas ?
<coffeeholic> apricot1: wenn du mit dem Speicher so klotzen kannst, warum nicht.
<coffeeholic> apricot1: aber pass auf, dass du nicht aus Versehen deine alte Installation grillst ;)
<apricot1> mal probieren.. danke erstmal  :)
<florian> hallo, ich habe einen tft-bildschirm an mein notebook angeschlossen. wenn ich den deckel schließe, werden beide bildschirme verdunkelt, wie in der energieverwaltung angegeben. Ich möchte aber nur den notebook-bildschirm aus haben und den flachbildschirm an. wie kann ich das erreichen? ich habe schon mit den "bildschirme"-einstellungen herumgespielt, bin aber nicht weiter gekommen.
<sdx23> Wenn das über die fertigen Methoden nicht zuerreichen ist, ginge es, per acpi-event xrandr aufzurufen.
<sdx23> !acpi > florian 
<florian> sdx23, danke -- ich glaube allerdings, das übersteigt meine fähigkeiten.
<sdx23> Hm, ich sehe gerade, im Wiki ist nichts dazu. Naja, so kompliziert wäre das nicht. Googel nach "acpi event script" und im Wiki nach xrandr suchen. Oder klonst du die Bildschirme sowieso? Dann wäre das egal.
<florian> sdx23, die bildschirme klone ich sowieso. ich will nur den notebook-bildschirm aus haben und den flachbildschirm an.
<coffeeholic> florian: spiel doch mit xrandr --output ??? --off herum
<coffeeholic> florian: dann ist er wenigstens aus
<florian> coffeeholic, und würde er wieder angehen, wenn ich das notebook alleine benutze, ohne externen bildschirm?
<coffeeholic> florian: du müsstest ihn einschalten mit `xrandr --output ??? --mode ???`
<florian> vielen dank an coffeeholic, sdx23 , ich probiere mal ein bisschen herum... tschüss!
<Azrooth> hey
<Azrooth> vor kurzem hat sich ubuntu aufgehängt, weil meine grafikkarte im betrieb abgeraucht ist. ich habe eine neue eingebaut. jetzt will x nicht mehr starten. was kann ich tun?
<Fuchs> Azrooth: von was zu was? 
<Fuchs> Azrooth: ggf. musst Du natuerlich den verwendeten Treiber anpassen, 
<jokrebel> Azrooth: Was war die Kaputte für Hersteller?
<Fuchs> z.B. wenn das vorher eine Ati war und nun eine nvidia ist
<Azrooth> Fuchs: beides nvidia
<Fuchs> Azrooth: dann ist ggf. die PCI Id falsch, oder die Treiberversion unterstuetzt Deine neue Karte nicht
<Azrooth> Fuchs: jetzt ist ne nvidia 7950 gt drin
<Fuchs> Azrooth: und vorher? 
<Azrooth> Fuchs: mom
<Fuchs> Du koenntest mal via  sudo nvidia-xconfig   (geht auf einem VT, also CTRL+ALT+F1, einloggen)  eine neue xorg.conf erstellen lassen
<Azrooth> versuch ich mal
<Azrooth> mom
<Azrooth> Fuchs: hat er genacht
<Azrooth> Fuchs: hat er gemacht
<Azrooth> Fuchs: aber fehlermeldung
<Fuchs> Azrooth: dann probiere X zu starten, und wenn das nicht geht, dann erstelle bitte mit  sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh  einen bug report, den Du mir gibst.  (Wenn Du die /etc/X11/xorg.conf  umbenennst solltest Du eine minimale graphische Oberflaeche bekommen) 
<Fuchs> welche Fehlermeldung? 
<Azrooth> Fuchs: ddx SigGiveUp: Closing log   
<Fuchs> das ist nur das Endresultat
<Fuchs> erstell mir bitte genannten Bug report
<Azrooth> Fuchs: wie kopier ich dir den?
<Fuchs> siehe oben, um eine graphische Oberflaeche zu bekommen
<Fuchs> wenn das nicht geht: 
<Fuchs> mit gunzip entpacken, dann  sudo apt-get install pastebinit;  pastebinit name-der-datei
<Azrooth> Fuchs: wie benenne ich denn die /etc/.... um?
<Fuchs> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.alt
<Azrooth> und dann startx?
<coffeeholic> Azrooth: das trifft es recht genau.
<Azrooth> Fuchs: geht nicht, gleicher fehler
<Fuchs> Azrooth: dann moechte ich das Log haben
<coffeeholic> huhu klaas 
<Azrooth> Fuchs: kann ich nicht einfach jetzt alles aus der konsole löschen und neu installieren?
<Fuchs> Kannst Du schon, willst Du das Problem loesen oder so lange mit einem Vorschlaghammer darauf einschlagen, bis alles kaputt ist? 
<Azrooth> Fuchs: will das problem lösen, aber möglichst unkompliziert
<Fuchs> dann gib mir das Log. 
<Fuchs> oder verlier noch ein paar Minuten beim Diskutieren, ist zum Glueck nicht mein Problem, das geloest werden sollte ;) 
<Azrooth> Fuchs: hab jetzt den pastebin installiert. wie heißt denn die logdatei und wie bringt ich die zu dir?
<Fuchs> Azrooth: ls  sollte den Namen anzeigen, 
<Fuchs> etwas im Sinne von bug-report.gz   (vorher wie gesagt bitte mit gunzip entpacken) 
<Fuchs> also  gunzip dateiname; pastebinit dateinameneu
<Fuchs> das gibt Dir eine Adresse, die gibst Du mir 
<Azrooth> fuchs: wenn das funktioniert hat, ist es: http://pastebin.com/MNGRtBNU
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: MNGRtBNU (at pastebin.com)
<Fuchs> [   886.179] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The NVIDIA GPU at PCI:4:0:0 does not have the necessary
<Fuchs> [   886.179] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     external power cables attached;
<Fuchs> der meint, dass Du die Stromversorgung von dem Ding nicht richtig angeschlossen hast
<Fuchs> pruef mal, ob alle Kabel drin sind, und ob die alle richtig sitzen
<Azrooth> Fuchs: das stimmt. aber hab das kabel noch nicht. windows geht aber trotzdem.ist das der einzige fehler?
<jokrebel> …es gibt karten, die wollen noch mal nen separaten Anschluß haben.
<Fuchs> Azrooth: ja, und ich weiss nicht, ob man dem sagen kann, dass er das ignorieren soll 
<Fuchs> ich wuerde vorschlagen, dass Du Dir das Kabel besorgst
<Azrooth> Fuchs: schon bestellt, aber noch nicht da. dann muss ich mich wohl noch gedulden
<Azrooth> Fuchs: aber danke für deine super hilfe
<Fuchs> Azrooth: oh, und gerade gesehen: das waere eher etwas fuer den Mint Support gewesen
<Fuchs> keine Ursache. Das naechste mal bitte aber am richtigen Ort fragen. 
<Azrooth> Fuchs: nein, ist ubuntu
<Azrooth> Fuchs: ich hab nur ein paar linux mint quellen
<Azrooth> Fuchs: wegen cinnamon usw.
<Azrooth> Fuchs: finde unity doof
<Fuchs> Okay, der Bug Report meinte es sei Mint
<jokrebel> …dann ist es aber nicht mehr wirklich Ubuntu; und es gibt wirklich genug Alternative DE _ohne_ gleich Mint-Quellen einzubinden.
<Azrooth> Fuchs: vielleicht zieht der jetzt die mint kernel usw. ist aber auf jeden fall ubuntu
<Fuchs> okay, ist ja an sich nun egal
<Fuchs> ich schaue noch rasch, ob man die UEberpruefung deaktivieren kann
<Fuchs> ich gehe aber davon aus, dass nicht
<Azrooth> Fuchs: wenn nicht, muss ich mich gedulden
<Fuchs> man kann
<Fuchs> Azrooth: oeffne die xorg.config mit einem editor  (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf) 
<Fuchs> Azrooth: Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck" "true"    << und fuege diese Zeile unterhalb von  Driver  "nvidia"  ein  (direkt unterhalb, also in der Device Section) 
<Fuchs> Azrooth: unten am Editor ist eine kleine Anleitung wie man den Bedient, ^ ist die CTRL Taste (oder fuer euch Deutsche: STRG) 
<Azrooth> Fuchs: was passiert denn, wenn ich die option "NoPowerConnectorCheck "true" auf "false" setze?
<Fuchs> dann kommt wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung
<Fuchs> Du sagst ihm mit der Zeile, dass er nicht ueberpruefen soll, ob die Stromanschluesse korrekt sind
<catweazle> normal sollte nvidia-xconfig auch den Monitor erkennen
<catweazle> nvidia-xconfig --mode nvidia-auto-select
<catweazle> sollte die korrekte Zeile sein
<Azrooth> Fuchs: danke, aber ich glaube, ich warte lieber, bis das kabel da ist. nicht, dass die karte schon wieder abraucht
<Fuchs> catweazle: das waere nun etwas unklug, weil das die andere Option ueberschreiben wuerde
<Fuchs> Azrooth: wie Du meinst, das waere jedenfalls eine funktionierende Loesung
<Fuchs> fuer den Moment
<Fuchs> Abrauchen _sollte_ die nicht, ggf. bekommt sie halt zu wenig Strom und stirbt dann bis zu einem Reboot
<Fuchs> aber beschaedigt sollte sie dadurch eigentlich nicht werden, es sei denn, der Strom fuer die Kuehlung fehlt
<Fuchs> das waere unklug
<mnass> welches ist eigentlich der beste ftp client für ubuntu?
<k1l> beste ist immer so schwammig definiert
<k1l> was spricht denn erstmal gegen den dateimanager oder ftp in der konsole?
<coffeeholic> !curlftpfs > mnass 
<kubine> mnass: Informationen zu curlftpfs finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/curlftpfs
<mnass> k1l, ist mir bewußt dass es da dann um subjektive meinungen geht
<mnass> wollte nur mal hören was ihr so benutzt
<dAnjou> ssh/sftp
<jokrebel> mnass: Das Terminal - Nautilus - oder Filezilla. Solche Umfragen wären aber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic (da es keinen wirklichen Supportbezug hat) besser aufgehoben.
<sirhenry> Tach
<sirhenry> eine frage, habe die gleiche soundkarte wie hier  : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1835497
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Vaio VPC-EH1L1R - troubles with sound - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<sirhenry> aber kein thinkpad, schreibe ich dann einfach lenovo hinter model?
<jokrebel> sirhenry: Wirklich genau die selbe Karte? Und auch Ubuntu 11.04?
<sirhenry> nein neustes ubuntu, karte hat den gleichen chip, und die gleichen fehler wie in diesem post
<sirhenry> ich kann es ja mit nem reboot testen, oder kann ich audio so irgendwie neu starten?
<sirhenry> nicht das ich dann nicht mehr booten kann :P
<sirhenry> jokrebel, ?
<robert1> hallo, ich habe eine AMD Radeon HD 6310 die in ein ideapad s205 eingebaut ist. leider friert der bildschirm ein, d.h. die maus (touchpad) sowie die tastatur reagiert nicht mehr nachdem ich vor einem monat die "Rissfreie Desktopdarstellung" in dem Catalyst Control Center aktiviert hatte. Der fglrx-treiber wurde mithilfe des programms "Zusätzliche Treiber" installiert. Können die Abstürze durch die manuelle installation des gr
<robert1> afiktreibers vermieden werden?
<jokrebel> sirhenry: Bin da immer etwas skeptisch, wenn man versucht, Sachen für nen völlig anderen Rechner und eine andere OS-Version auf "mein" Problem anwenden zu wollen.
<robert1> mein system ist: ubuntu 12.04 64bit und die abstürze sind sporadisch
<robert1> die hier benutzte catalyst-version lautet 11.8 und die aktuelle Treiber-version von der AMD-Homepage lautet 12.8
<ppq> robert1: deine frage kann ich zwar nicht beantworten, aber einen versuch ist es imho wert - obwohl manuelle grafiktreiberinstallation ein ekelhafter krampf ist. es besteht die gefahr, dass man den nicht sauber deinstalliert kriegt. im zweifelsfall wäre ein vollständiges backup also nicht schlecht
<ppq> es gibt leider kein PPA, das den 12.8 für precise enthält, sonst könnte man das nutzen
<ppq> was man auch versuchen könnte: das paket aus quantal (12.10) nutzen
<ppq> das ist wahrscheinlich sogar weniger gefährlich als eine manuelle installation ;) aber in jedem fall solltest du ein backup haben, weil das alles kein schönes vorgehen ist
<robert1> ppq, ok danke für die infos, wie kann ich das paket aus quantal nutzen?
<ppq> robert1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/fglrx auf dieser seite das paket manuell laden. du wirst wahrscheinlich noch einige abhängigkeiten brauchen. installier die möglichst aus den 12.04 paketquellen. wenn eine zu alt ist, dann das entsprechende verlinkte paket manuell laden
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package fglrx in quantal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> robert1: was man auf keinen fall machen sollte ist, das quantal repository hinzuzufügen
<ppq> und wie gesagt, es kann sein dass du dir dabei das system zerschießt :)
<robert1> ppq, verstehe, das deb-paket nehmen, versuch ich gleich, und danke für die warnung :-)
<robert1> ppq, nur zur info, fglrx benötigt eine neuere version von libfontconfig welches eine neuere version von fontconfig-config benötigt, welches aber das vorhandene paket libfontconfig1 zerstören würde, usw. und da ich bei 12.04 bleiben will, lass ich das lieber und versuche anstatt dessen die manuelle installation wie hier beschrieben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation natürlich nich
<robert1> t ohne vorher den vorhandenen treiber zu deinstallieren.
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<robert1> ppq, - natürlich nich
<ppq> robert1: ah, dann viel erfolg
<robert1> ppq, danke, die erstellung hat schonmal geklappt, gleich folgt die installation
<robert1> ppq, scheint geklappt zu haben, ich starte mal neu
<azrael_> also folgendes problem ich möchte das usp installieren lade mit dem befehl: svn checkout http://ubuntu-system-panel.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ ubuntu-system-panel  die daten runter soll in das verzeichnis wechseln um mit dem befehl:  ./ubuntu-system-panel/usp_update install fresh  das ganze zu installieren weiss allerdings nicht wo sich die dateien befinden sollen auch whereis hilft mir hier scheinbar nicht weiter...vielen dank fÃ
<kubine> Title: ubuntu-system-panel - Revision 485: /trunk (at ubuntu-system-panel.googlecode.com)
<jokrebel> azrael_: Hast Du da vielleicht einen Link zu der Anleitung, die Du versuchst zu befolgen, damit wir ein bisschen mehr Hintergrund bekommen können?
 * ppq spendiert azrael_ ein paar satzzeichen
<azrael_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-System-Panel#source-4
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu-System-Panel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * jokrebel legt einen UTF-8 Satz obendrauf
<jokrebel> azrael_: Und Du hast noch 10.04?
<azrael_> Oo 12.04
<ring0> azrael_, spricht etwas gegen das ppa?
<azrael_> was meinst du damit?
<jokrebel> ring0: Gibt es aber noch nicht für precise.
<ring0> im wiki wird doch als erstes das ppa erwähnt, das würde ich nutzen. dann bekommst du auch automatisch updates für das panel
<ring0> jokrebel, ok, also spricht etwas gegen das ppa :)
<jokrebel> Aber auch das andere könnte ggf. schiefgehn, da nicht für 12.04 getestet.
<azrael_> kann ich downgraden auf 10.04?
<DreamThief> lol
<jokrebel> ring0: Gugsdu hier https://launchpad.net/~malacusp/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter= und versuchst mal zu "filtern"
<kubine> Title: PPA for Malac : Malac (at launchpad.net)
<DreamThief> das wäre a) eine neuinstallation und b) willst du das nicht wirklich
<ring0> jokrebel, hab ich schon längst
<jokrebel> azrael_: Fragen wir doch erst mal andersrum. Was weltwichtiges glaubst Du dass Dir "USP" bringen würde?
<azrael_> ein anderes panel? .. *-.-
<DreamThief> ...
<DreamThief> als erstes lernst du mal lesen ^^
<azrael_> hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht ..
<DreamThief> welche version von gnome nutzt du denn, hm?
<azrael_> naja danke für eure verschenkte zeit an mich x)
<azrael_> ich denke mal das neuste hab ubuntu heute nacht das erstemal installiert
<DreamThief> du benutzt dann nämlich überhaupt kein gnome.
<jokrebel> azrael_: Wenn Du konkreter werden würdest, was Dir an dem vorhandenem nicht passt könnten wir auch das nachdenken anfangen…
<DreamThief> da wird dir auch das tolle usp nichts bringen.
<azrael_> ich dachte kubuntu wäre kde und ubuntu gnome?
<robert1> ppq, scheint geklappt zu haben, werde jetzt testweise die rissfreie darstellung wieder aktivieren und bin dann erstmal wieder nur lesend hier dabei, danke nochmals
<DreamThief> azrael_: ubuntu ist unity. gnome ist kein standard mehr.
<DreamThief> und gnome2 schon mal gleich gar nicht.
<ppq> robert1: alles klar, keine ursache.. ein tipp noch: behalt die datei, mit der du den treiber installiert hast. die rbauchst du auch zum deinstallieren
<robert1> ppq, ok danke
<azrael_> wie gesagt danke für eure verschenkte zeit ich versinke mal ebn vor scham ..
<DreamThief> wtf ist eigentlich "rissfreie darstellung" ?
<DreamThief> ist das nur wieder ein translation fail?
<coffeeholic> DreamThief: Video Tearing wird auch im Deutschen so gesagt.
<DreamThief> aaaaaah
<DreamThief> video tearing
<DreamThief> also quasi aktiviertes vsync, hm? ^^
<DreamThief> gut.
<coffeeholic> DreamThief: sync auf vblank ist genau das, was du aktivieren willst.
<DreamThief> coffeeholic: steck mich jetzt nicht gleich in die noob ecke, nur weil ich mit der deutschen übersetzung nix anfangen kann.
<DreamThief> ^^
<DreamThief> menschenskinder, müssen die denn echt alles übersetzen...
<DreamThief> so, genug ot.
<coffeeholic> DreamThief: die Forenregeln verbieten n00biebashing, und ich glaube das gilt so auch hier
<DreamThief> coffeeholic: das gebietet der anstand. wer dazu regeln braucht, tut mir echt leid ^^
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Timer der alle 100ms auslöst, 
<dreamon> zu programmieren. Cron geht je nur jede Minute
<Fuchs> sleep? 
<Fuchs> also while(true); do foo; sleep 0.1; done
<sysdef> while :; do ... ; done
<dreamon> Fuchs, Dachte das geht nur mit ganzen Sekunden.
<Fuchs> noe
<dreamon> Fuchs, Cool. Danke
<Fuchs> aber while (true) 
<Fuchs> so rum 
<dreamon> Das sollte das kleinste Problem sein ;)
<sysdef> wobei foo nicht alle 100ms aufgerufe wird in dem fall
<sysdef> sondern 100ms + script runtime
<sysdef> aufgerufen*
<sysdef> ausser man haengt ihn ab. also while :; do (( foo )&); sleep 0.1; done
<dreamon> sysdef, Werde das wohl besser in C Programmieren. Hoffe da gibt es auch ein Sleep. Wie ist das mit sleep, ist das cpulastig?
<Fuchs> was genau hast Du eigentlich vor? 
<Fuchs> wenn das etwas pollen soll, dann gibt es ggf. bessere Loesungen
<sysdef> s/bessere/fertige/
<Fuchs> fertig schliesst besser nicht aus. 
<sysdef> s/bessere/bessere und/oder fertige/
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich will Hardwarepins abfragen. Habe gehört das man interrupts nur als Treiber programmieren kann. Das will ich mir nicht antun. Möchte hardware pins abfragen. Impulse pro Stunde zählen. Dazu muß ich sehr schnell abfragen ob sie von High auf Low(oder andersrum) gesprungen sind.
<sysdef> err
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Messmöglichkeit herauszubekommen wie lange ein Bestimmter Befehl braucht. In Assembler ist das ja gut berechnenbar. Aus Takt und Zeit. Wie macht an das als Beispiel bei einem Bashbefehl(stopuhr ist wohl etwas schlecht)
<fbausch> dreamon: time Befehl
<dreamon> fbausch, Danke!
<agaNox> moin zusammen. Mein vorhaben ist es ein 3ten Monitor an zu schlissen. Nur es will nicht klappen. Kann mal einer über die xorg drüber schauen? http://pastebin.com/gtCbMRy2
<kubine> Title: nox - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<agaNox> habe 2 baugleiche Monitore 21" und ein 24"WS alle 3 TFT
<agaNox> was ist den hier los
<agaNox> ist keiner on?
<coffeeholic> du willst das nicht mit der xorg.conf machen
<k1l_> 3 monitore ist meist tricky.
<coffeeholic> du willst xrandr benutzen
<coffeeholic> !xrandr > agaNox 
<kubine> agaNox: Informationen zu XrandR finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XrandR
<agaNox> was schlägst du vor?
<k1l_> aber zwecks fehlendem 3. monitor hab ich mich da noch nicht eingefuchst
<coffeeholic> agaNox: kommt auf dein geplantes Layout an
<agaNox> habe eine xorg gefunden. es schein aber das der 2 Grakas hat
<agaNox> http://sebastianconstapel.de/technik/nvidia-konfiguration-fur-3-monitore-unter-ubuntu.html
<kubine> Title: NVIDIA Konfiguration für 3 Monitore unter Ubuntu (at sebastianconstapel.de)
<coffeeholic> agaNox: wenn ich hier einen Artikel verlinke, will ich sicher nicht, dass man den liest. Ich mache das zum Spaß.
<coffeeholic> agaNox: wie oft noch, quäl dich nicht mit der xorg.conf
<agaNox> coffeeholic, will einen Center, Right und Left haben. Center soll primär sein
<coffeeholic> Dann gehst du so vor: `xrandr --output ??? --mode ??? --left-of ???`
<coffeeholic> oder entsprechend `--right-of`
<agaNox> ok ich lese mich mal ein
<coffeeholic> nach `--left-of` und --`right-of``jeweils den center-Monitor angeben
<agaNox> wenn ich nicht weiter komme sag ich bescheid
<coffeeholic> agaNox: oder du machst einen Thread auf
<coffeeholic> agaNox: ist vielleicht sinnvoller, besonders wenn du dann tief in der Tinte sitzt
<agaNox> coffeeholic, ^^ wird nicht passieren.
<k1l_> geht 3 mit einer karte überhaupt?
<agaNox> habe 1x DVI 1xVGA und 1x HDMI
<coffeeholic> k1l_: wenn die genügend Ausgänge hat, wie gesagt
<agaNox> ausgänge würden es erlauben.
<k1l_> ausgänge sind nicht gleich möglichkeiten der ansteuerung
<agaNox> jep
<k1l_> oftmals können die karten trotzdem nur 2 gleichzeitig befeuern
<agaNox> also nvidia-settings erkent den monitor aber kann den nicht ansteuern
<ppq> also amd-karten können seit längerem schon mehr als zwei monitore ansteuern, "eyefinity" und so... aber von nvidia hab ich bisher nicht gehört dass das mit einer grafikkarte geht. bei zwei karten oder dual-gpu karten ists wohl was anderes
<agaNox> Habe eine GeForce 8400GS
<coffeeholic> agaNox: einen Versuch ist es vermutlich wert
<coffeeholic> agaNox: sorge dafür, dass du den neuesten Treiber hast
<coffeeholic> * den neuesten proprietären Treiber
<coffeeholic> denn dieser kann auch RandR
<agaNox> coffeeholic, jep, der meinung bin ich auch. wenn ich ne Lösung finde, danns chreibe ich sie auf uu.de
<k1l_> coffeeholic: sicher? bei so ner alten karte hätte ich gesagt: no way
<coffeeholic> k1l_: Hmm. Deine Zweifel sind berechtigt.
<k1l_> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/314793-15-tripple-display-nvidia-8400-possible
<kubine> Title: Tripple Display - NVIDIA 8400 GS - Possible? - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays (at www.tomshardware.co.uk)
<k1l_> agaNox: coffeeholic siehe erste antwort
 * coffeeholic hat sich mal wieder als doof erwiesen
<ppq> mit manchen amd karten kann man sechs monitore ansteuern :) </ot>
<agaNox> maaan 
<agaNox> also nvidia-settings erkennt sie alles 3 aber läst mich nur 2 davon auswählen. Klar... könne ja auch nur 2 laufen
<coffeeholic> agaNox: damit ist die Frage nun also beantwortet, oder nicht?
<agaNox> aber bevor ich hier ne neue Karte einbaue kaufe ich mir lieber ein Ganzen Rechner. model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz
<agaNox> coffeeholic, jep. Euch sei dank ausgesprochen.
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-09
<apricot1> wie kann ich in Nautilus meherer Dateitypen *gleichzeitig* suchen: z.B. .mp4 .flv .wmv
<fr0sty> Halloo
<fr0sty> Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Ton-Wiedergabe, weder Firefox noch eine anderes Programm geben Ton wieder
<sdx23> fr0sty: Seit Installation oder hast du irgendwas getan?
<fr0sty> Pavucontrol zeigt die Programme allerdings an, als läuft pulseaudio eigentlich.
<fr0sty> sdx23: Habe lightdm auf manual gestellt. Openbox manuell gestartet
<fr0sty> Habe hier nur 2 GB RAM und die Kiste soll zum Dota 2 zocken da sein
<sdx23> Ok, und unter Unity ging's? Dann kann man schonmal Treiberprobleme ausschliessen und muss nur ALSA und pulse Configuration pruefen.
<fr0sty> Wo schau ich zuerst was der Grund sein kann bei Ubuntu
<fr0sty> Ja mit Unity ging es
<fr0sty> Muss ich eine Pulseconfig manuell laden? Habe alsa-restore bereits gestartet
<fr0sty> $ alsamixer Fehler beim Öffen des Mixer-Gerätes: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<fr0sty> Irgendwas ist da faul
<fr0sty> Ich bräuchte einen Anhaltspunkt
<fr0sty> Wo soll ich starten zu schauen um den Ton wiederherzustellen
<fr0sty> Hmm. Sind hier überhaupt Leute aktiv oder soll ich lieber in #ubuntu fragen?
<sdx23> Hier sind leider nur wenige aktiv und ich mach das hier auch nur nebenbei, eignetlich beschaeftigt.
<sdx23> Im Wiki gibt's noch nen Soundprobleme Artikel, hast du den schon angesehen?
<black79> hi alle, wie kann ich libselinux1 deinstallieren ? bekomme immer folgende medung:  http://pastebin.com/9y8xWzK3 . Jemand da der mir weiterhelfen kann ?
<kubine> Title: black@black:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove libselinux1 [sudo] password for black: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> black79, das sagt dir: libselinux1 deinstallieren ist nicht.
<dadrc> Würde dein komplettes System zerstören, ohne dpkg funktioniert kein debianoides Linux, also lässt apt-get das nicht zu
<dadrc> black79, wieso willst du das denn machen? Das sieht mir doch sehr so aus, als würdest du eigentlich versuchen, ein ganz anderes Problem zu lösen
<black79> dadrc, naja nenn mich paranoid, aber wenn man bedenkt das selinux von der NSA mitprogrammiert wird, dann macht man sich schon seine gedanken oder ?
<dadrc> Dann wirst du dir eine komplett andere Distribution suchen müssen, ohne selinux kommen nur noch die wenigsten Linuxe aus.
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, eventuell kriegt man Gentoo ohne zusammengebaut.
<LetoThe2nd> bevor man zu solchen sinnfrei-massnahmen greift sollte man lieber mal recherchieren + verstehen wo angriffe sinn machen, wo nicht, und was die dinge da überhaupt tun... anstatt "da steht NSA drauf, das ist pöhse."
<LetoThe2nd> (ganz abgesehen davon, dass die libselinux nur das userspace-frontend ist und die sache im kernel eingebaut ist)
<LetoThe2nd> ((noch abgesehener davon, dass es da zu den vermutlich am besten revieweden codezeile der welt gehört))
<LetoThe2nd> aber mei, go for it! du schaffst es :)
<black79> mal abgesehen davon, egal jetzt, ältere kernel schnurren doch auch ohne probleme, warum wird dann am am Kernel rumgepuscht und dann denke ich auch das es jedem frei sein sollte zu entscheiden was man haben will und was nicht ? O.o
<LetoThe2nd> black79: wie gesagt - lass dich nicht aufhalten: wahlfreiheit ist unter linux garantier - wähle gentoo, wähle lfs, wähle genau aus was in deinen kernel kommt.
<sdx23> kannst du doch. Compilier ihn einfach selbst. Wenn du wichtige Dinge entfernst, musst du die eben passend umprogrammieren...
<black79> sdx23, lach, wenn ich programmieren könnte hätte ich den mist schon längst entfernt
<black79> leider lässt es mir wenig zeit zu der Arbeit wegen
<LetoThe2nd> dann wähle irgendeine uraltdistribution, oder wähle, jemanden dafür zu bezahlen deine wünsche genau zu erfüllen.
<ring0> wenn du nicht programmieren kannst, wie hast du den code in libselinux erkannt, der dich dazu bewegt hat, das paket entfernen zu wollen?
<LetoThe2nd> wie du so schön sagtest: "es jedem frei sein sollte zu entscheiden was man haben will" - genau so ist es auch. aber entscheidungsfreiheit bedeutet eben _NICHT_, dass andere deine entscheidungen oder wünsche erfüllen müssen. das ist dein eigener job.
<black79> LetoThe2nd, laufen uraltdistribution nicht auch ohne probleme ? Hattest du nicht mit uralt begonnen ? Ist nicht alles so gut gelaufen ?
<LetoThe2nd> black79: meine präferenzen tun hier nichts zur sache, da ich mit meiner wahl glücklich bin.
<black79> ring0, libselinux selinux ? -.-
<LetoThe2nd> black79: wie gesagt - du musst lernen zu unterscheiden zwischen "ich entscheide" und "ich führe eine entscheidung auch aus"
<ring0> black79, du wolltest doch libselinux entfernen?
<black79> LetoThe2nd, gebe ich recht Entwicklung geht weiter 
<black79> ring0, naja eben allses was mit selinux zusammenhängt 
<LetoThe2nd> entferne lieber ssh, gpg, libcrypt, ecryptfs usw.
<LetoThe2nd> im gegensatz zu selinux haben die nämlich wirklich etwas mit deinen daten zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> und ssl.
<LetoThe2nd> https, ganz schlimm.
<ring0> black79, exakt. daher bleibt die frage bestehen, wie hast du ohne programmierkenntnisse im code etwas erkannt, das dich dazu bewegt hat, das paket entfernen zu wollen?
<black79> mir auch klar
<LetoThe2nd> black79: wenn wir jetzt von dem fall ausgehen dass überall backdoors eingebaut sind, du aber auf ssl (und damit https und TLS) doch nicht verzichten willst, sondern dich auf selinux einschiesst ist das eher als würdest du bei nem manipulierten auto den airbag auch noch ausbauen, den motor und die bremsen aber drin lassen.
<LetoThe2nd> denk mal drüber nach. wenn du dahinter gekommen bist was die komponenten eigentlich für funktionen erfüllen, wirst du verstehen.
<LetoThe2nd> falls nicht, viel spass beim basteln :)
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann mal wieder produktiv.
<black79> jaja alles zur sicherheit der Menschheit
<black79> schade das man hier nur auf Ablehnung stößt, Alles ist so super gut und schön wie alles ist. Immer schön mit dem Strom schwimmen. Ist man anders wenn man gegen den Strom schwimmt ?
<black79> egal, hier ist wohl nicht mit hilfe zu rechnen. Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.
<sdx23> black79: Die Leute hier sind tendenziell paranoider als der Rest der Welt. Heisst aber nicht, dass wir unsinnige Dinge tun. Der Autovergleich war schon ganz gut. Tipp von mir: Lern C, schau dir den Code an, verstehe welcher was böses tut und welcher nicht...
<LetoThe2nd> black79: du hast nicht einmal verstanden, was wir sagen.
<sdx23> (kann man gut und gerne ein halbes Leben mit beschaeftigt sein)
<LetoThe2nd> black79: wir sagten dir ausdrücklich: lebe deine wünsche, gehe ihnen nach.
<LetoThe2nd> black79: aber so wie du dir deine eigene meinung wünschst, wünschen wir auch unsere. und die sagt in meinem fall: ich möchte dir dabei nicht helfen, weil ich das vorhaben für sinnlos halte.
<LetoThe2nd> black79: ich wiederhole noch einmal: es ist ein unterschied, ob du etwas wünschst - oder erwartest, dass andere deine wünsche erfüllen.
<LetoThe2nd> und vor allem letzteres tun wir eben nur, wenn wir die wünsche auch für richtig halten.
<LetoThe2nd> das ist der unterschied zwischen kostenlos und nicht kostenlos. bezahle dafpr, und andere erfüllen dein wünsche, auch wenn sie nicht mit ihnen übereinstimmen.
<LetoThe2nd> kostenlos werden sie das nur tun, wenn sie selbst das gleiche wünschen. und das ist wohl kaum der fall.
<black79> LetoThe2nd, Was spricht gegen meine Meinung, kannst du den code lesen, weißt du was was macht und tut ?
<LetoThe2nd> black79: ja, ich kann sehr gut C und halte mich in gewissem masse auch für kompetent, code zu reviewen.
<LetoThe2nd> black79: aber ich reviewe in meiner freizeit code, den in für interessant halte.
<black79> ich will nur sicher sein, was privat ist sollte auch privat bleiben
<black79> darum geht es mir
<LetoThe2nd> black79: *sigh* du hast nicht einmal verstanden, was slinux tut.
<LetoThe2nd> black79: selinux hat *nichts*, aber auch *GAR* *NICHTS* mit deinen daten zu tun, egal für wie privat du sie hältst.
<LetoThe2nd> black79: du verwechselst es, wie ich schon oben sagte, vor allem mit SSL.
<LetoThe2nd> aber das könnte man nachlesen. anstatt sich über die "ablehnung" anderer zu beklagen.
<LetoThe2nd> black79: um damit deine wortwahl aufzugreifen: es ist natürlich einfach erstmal gegen den strom zu schwimmen und alle zu stören - anstatt sich darüber zu informieren, ob es nicht vielleicht einen guten grund gibt in diese richtung zu schwimmen. und man selbst nicht eigentlich nicht auf konflikt aus ist, statt auf lösungen.
<black79> ich beklage mich nicht, ich bin ja auch dankbar für eure meinung und unterhaltung. Ich bin nur etwas in sorge.
<LetoThe2nd> black79: sorge hin oder oder her: selinux ist der völlig falsche punkt.
<LetoThe2nd> komisch. ich habe so das unbestimmte gefühl, dass ich das schon mal erwähnt habe.
<LetoThe2nd> kann mich aber auch täuschen.
<black79> -.-
<LetoThe2nd> black79: das problem ist, dass du deine "sorge" an den drei buchstaben "NSA" festmachst. nicht daran, durch welche applikationen und bibliotheken wirklich gehen.
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du wirklich paranoid wärst (wie du dich in deinem eigenen eingangsstatement nanntest) dann würdest du dich damit befassen.
<LetoThe2nd> im moment reitest du, gelinde gesagt, auf nonsens rum und beklagst dich, dass du nicht ernstgenommen wirst. und tut mir leid - völlig zu recht.
 * LetoThe2nd ärgert sich schon wieder was erklären zu wollen. sorry. bin jetzt wirklcih weg.
<black79> Ich denke, ich bin einfach nur verunsichert da ich schon einiges gelesen habe das eben die NSA mitfummelt und evtl. auch einen nutzen davon gebrauchen kann
<black79> egal, danke nochmal und reg dich nicht auf, alles gut.
<bekks> black79: Das gesamte Internet wurde vomMilitär entwickelt, die NSA und andere Geheimdienste haben unwahrscheinlich viele Entwicklungen vorangetrieben, die jeder beinahe täglich nutzt. Einfach nur wegen drei Buchstaben paranoid zu werden, ist der völlig falsche Ansatz. Just my two cents.
<ring0> black79, vielleicht mal hier ein wenig stöbern: http://selinuxproject.org/page/Main_Page besonders die FAQ :)
<kubine> Title: Main Page - SELinux Wiki (at selinuxproject.org)
<black79> bekks, wo fängt paranoid werden an und wo hört es auf ? Vielleicht übertreibe ich auch 
<black79> ring0, danke, ich lese mich mal durch :)
 * jokrebel weist darauf hin, dass das etwas Offtopic für diesen Kanal zu sein scheint 8zumindest seit ich reinkam)
 * black79 wünsche euch einen schön Abend und eine gute Nacht
<pez> gute nacht black79
<geri> hi make modules_install loescht die installierten kernel modules?
<bekks> geri: Hmm, nö?
<bekks> modules_install installiert neue Kernelmodule.
<geri> das problem ist nun das meine network interfaces nach dem make modules_intall weg sind
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn?
<geri> hab grad kein ubuntu hier
<Guest91642> bye
<geri> sondern red hat exterprise linux *obs*
<bekks> Tja, dann gibts hier keinen Support.
<geri> kannst du mir trotzdem helfen bekks?
<nyso> Hallo
<nyso> Was können wir tun, um uns vor die NSA zu schützen?
<jokrebel> nyso: erstmal den Kanal wechseln <g> da das nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun hat. #ubuntu-de-offtopic zB.
<geri> wie kann ich den aktuellen kernel als backup sichern?
<apollo13> ?
<apollo13> einfach nicht deinstallieren^^
<bekks> geri: Hier ist kein Redhat-Support ;)
<jokrebel> geri: Schon allein weil hier wohl kaum jemand genauer weiß, was bei RedHat ein bisschen oder auch völlig anders ist als bei Ubuntu.
<jokrebel> geri: … wenn auch vielleicht Kleinigkeiten gleich sein könnten (aber auch das weiß vielleicht kaum einer)
<apollo13> und auch einfach nur: weil redhat…
<jokrebel> geri: Aber unter Ubuntu hätte apollo13 absolut Recht. Einfach nicht deinstallieren, dann kann man per GRUB notfalls ohne Probleme darauf immer noch zugreifen.
<jokrebel> geri: Ob das auf Redhat auch zutrifft fragst Du besser in nem passenderen Kanal.
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-10
<mtpmoni> sles
<elmargol> Kennt jemand ein gutes tool um XML in einer strukturierten form anzuzeigen? also ein ausklappen usw.
<stevieh1> firefox? Chrome? Emacs?
<dadrc> elmargol, xmlcopyeditor
<elmargol> dadrc, das problem ist das xml kommt aus wireshark und hat keine zeilenumbrüche ist praktisch alles in einer langen zeile
<elmargol> das ist so unlesbar
<elmargol> stevieh1, ok in chrome schauts echt am schönsten aus :)
<geser> elmargol: xmllint --format (aus libxml2-utils)
<apollo13> elmargol: vim
<stevieh1> elmargol: kann wireshark das nicht selbst am schicksten anzeigen? ;-)
<elmargol> apollo13, vim zeigts auch nur als eine zeile an
<apollo13> hast du nen komischen vim :þ
<apollo13> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Pretty-formatting_XML
<kubine> Title: Pretty-formatting XML - Vim Tips Wiki (at vim.wikia.com)
<elmargol> stevieh1, schon möglich hab aber keine ahnung von wireshark
<elmargol> chrome machts gut genug für meinen geschmack
<marion> kann mir keiner helfen? 
<LetoThe2nd> marion: es gab gerade nen grossen netsplit, vermutlich haben die meisten deine frage gar nicht lesen können.
<marion> oh danke LetoThe2nd, also dann stelle ich meine frage nochmal: ich habe ein problem beim starten von xubuntu und bräuchte hilfe, villeicht kann mir jemand helfen... 
<LetoThe2nd> marion: frag nicht ob jemand etwas kennt - sondern schildere einfach das problem genau. wenn jemand die antwort kennt, dann wird er sie nennen.
<marion> ok - also ich starte mein notebook und dann erscheint kurz der ladebildschirm... und dann habe ich aber nur noch schwarzen bildschirm und cursor links oben... wenn ich jetzt aber in die konsole gehe und startxfce eingebe, dann erscheint meine xfce session... 
<marion> das habe ich aber auch nur zufällig herausgefunden 
<marion> startx funktioniert nicht 
<koegs> marion: und was hast du zuletzt gemacht oder probiert?
<dadrc> Dann dürften die Logs in /var/log/lightdm/ interessant sein. Sollten 3 Stück sein, wahrscheinlich lightdm.log, x-0-greeter.log und x-0.log
<marion> naja ich habe zuerst versucht in den wiederherstellungsmodus zu gehen, da ich gedacht habe es geht gar nichts mehr 
<marion> aber jetzt habe ich eben herausgefunden, dass ich zumindest so in die xfce session komme
<marion> dann schaue ich mal in die logs
<marion> dadrc: also in x-0-greeter.log finde ich folgende warnung: ** (lightdm-gtk-greeter:1530): WARNING **: Failed to open sessions directory: Fehler beim Öffnen des Ordners »/usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessi$
<marion> ** (lightdm-gtk-greeter:1530): WARNING **: Failed to load user image: Datei »/home/marion/.face« konnte nicht geöffnet werden: Datei oder Ver$
<dadrc> das sollte beides egal sein
<marion> hmm 
<marion> sonst sehe ich keine warnung oder error 
<dadrc> Sind ja nur Warnungen, die sollten die nicht am Einloggen hindern
<dadrc> *dich
<marion> sehe nur gerade noch in der lightdm.log: [+2.15s] DEBUG: Failed to load session file /usr/share/xgreeters/.desktop: No such file or directory
<dadrc> DEBUG ist noch unwichtiger.
<dadrc> marion, guck mal in die ~/.xsession-errors.old
<marion> ja da stehen einige fehler... 
<dadrc> Dann pack das Teil mal in 'nen pastebin
<marion> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/39Y46ByA
<kubine> Title: xsession-errors.old - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> ok, dein X stürzt ab. Irgendwelche Updates installiert, an den Treibern rumgestellt, …?
<marion> updates ja 
<marion> an den treibern habe ich nichts gemacht 
<marion> aber ist es nicht komisch, dass ich mit startxfce reinkomme? 
<dadrc> Schon komisch, aber auch das muss ja 'nen Grund haben
<marion> kann ich denn den X irgendwie zurücksetzen? 
<dadrc> Unwahrscheinlich, dass das an X direkt liegt. Du bist gerade eingeloggt, oder?
<marion> ja 
<marion> ich bin gerade in einer xfce session 
<dadrc> Dann wäre die /var/log/Xorg.1.log interessant. Kannst du die auch mal in einen Pastebin packen?
<marion> klar - habe auch gerade erst gelernt was ein pastebin ist :D 
<marion> ich habe nur Xorg.0.log oder Xorg.0.log.old 
<dadrc> dann die .old, bitte
<marion> dadrc: sorry - es hatte an der tür geklingelt... 
<marion> http://pastebin.com/cXhQQLEx
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log.old - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> "Server terminated successfully" ... komisch.
<marion> was mich wirklich stört, ist dass ja der ladebildschirm kommt 
<marion> kurz anfängt zu laden 
<marion> und dann schwarz
<marion> als wenn der befehl startxfce4 nicht richtig ausgeführt wird
<Guest63748> hey all, i have a problem with my internal hdd. i installed linux on an usb medium, but on my computer it will not boot, i think the reason is a broken internal hdd. i would like to config grub so, that it doenst check the hdd for other operating system, do you know how? thanks previously
<TheInfinity> !german > Guest63748 
<kubine> Guest63748: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<marion> dadrc: hast du eine idee was ich machen kann? 
<Guest63748> okay dann erneut, ich habe eine ubuntu installation auf einem usb stick, jedoch bootet er nicht, ich denke, dass es daran liegt, dass meine interne festplatte defekt ist, und grub deshalb in einer endlos schkleife hängt, die frage : wie teile ich grub mit, dass er die festplatte nicht überrpüfen soll und wie ändere ich einträge im grub, sodass sie verwendet werden, zB GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true hat keine auswirkung auf da
<TheInfinity> Guest63748: wenn deine interne hdd kaputt ist solltest du mit einer live cd / live usb stick starten
<Guest63748> ich möchte eine dauerlösung mit meiner externen, live stick funktioniert. das löst mein problem also nicht wirklich
<TheInfinity> Guest63748: dann chroote dich in das produktivsystem rein und deaktiviere den check
<dadrc> marion, so spontan nicht. Wie weit kommst du genau? Also, stürzt das vor oder nach dem Eingeben des Passwortes ab?
<TheInfinity> Guest63748: oder bau am besten die festplatte aus, defekte hardware ist ungesund
<marion> dadrc: vorher - ich sehe den ladebildschirm villeicht 2 sekunden... 
<Guest63748> das habe ich auch überlegt, es handelt sich um ein notebook, und die hdd ist verlötet, ich kann sie nicht wechseln ohne schlimmeres zu verursachen
<dadrc> Ladebildschirm, also der Loginmanager?
<TheInfinity> Guest63748: im bios deaktivieren?
<Guest63748> ich habe gerade gelesen, dass der "30 Os Prober" hdd ausliest und diese widergibt, kann man das nicht deaktivieren, zB mit : GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true 
<jonny777> hallo :)
<dadrc> marion, welche Ubuntuversion genau hast du da eigentlich?
<jonny777> weis jemand wie ich auf eine möglichst einfache art eine csv mit email adressen in md5 hashes umwandeln kann?
<marion> dadrc: 13.04
<LetoThe2nd> jonny777: awk oder cut und md5sum :)
<dadrc> jonny777, kommt drauf an, wie genau die Datei formariert ist
<dadrc> Aber ja, was Leto sagt.
<TheInfinity> jonny777: 5 sekunden googlen gibt das da: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/Cryptographic *g
<kubine> Title: Cryptographic Hash Functions UNO Component for OpenOffice.org | Apache OpenOffice Extensions - Beta (at extensions.services.openoffice.org)
<dadrc> marion, start die Kiste mal neu und guck, ob du dich nach "sudo service lightdm restart" normal einloggen kannst
<marion> alles klar 
<marion> vielen dank für deine hilfe
<jonny777> alo es ist eine csv liste in der einfach nur die emailsadressen untereinander stehen
<jonny777> ich werde die erweiterung für libre office probieren
<jonny777> die funktion brauche ich für einen anonymisierten datenabgelich
<TheInfinity> jonny777: ich kenn die erweiterung nicht. aber google ist voll von tips dazu. also … :)
<jonny777> also ich suche schon seit 3 tagen und habe immernoch keine finale lösung gefunden
<jonny777> auf die idee mit google bin ich auch schon gekommen :)
<Guest63748> wenn ich die grub manuel ändere, wie werden die einträge dauerhaft ins system gespeichert?
<TheInfinity> Guest63748: nein
<TheInfinity> Guest63748: bzw hängt davon ab wo du das änderst. steht im grub artikel.
<jonny777> auf alle fälle, danke für die tipps 
<TheInfinity> jonny777: md5 csv python gibt eine schöne python variante
<TheInfinity> jonny777: md5 csv calc die calc variante
<TheInfinity> ...
<dadrc> `for i in $(awk '{ print $1 }' test); do; echo -n "$i: "; echo $i | md5sum | cut -d" " -f1; done;`
<dadrc> in 'ner ordentlichen Shell sollte das gehen
<LetoThe2nd> oder echo "x;y;z" | awk -F";" '{ print $2}' | md5sum
<dadrc> jo, wenn es eine Zeile ist
<LetoThe2nd> mit -f auf eine textdatei losgelassen, sollte awk sie ohnehin zeilenweise verarbeiten.
<LetoThe2nd> anyways, pointer haben wir genug gegeben glaub ich :)
<dadrc> joa
<user_asdf__> hey, gibt es eine möglichkeit sich die verfügbare window size von seinem netzwerkinterface anzuzeigen? ich möchte schauen, ab wann sie 0 ist 
<marion> dadrc: so - es geht wieder alles ;) 
<dadrc> marion, auch beim nächsten Neustart noch?
<marion> dadrc: ja ich habe jetzt mehrmals neu gestartet... problem habe ich so gelöst, dass ich lightdm gelöscht habe und wieder installiert habe... dann hatte ich schonmal mein login zurück - allerdings konnte ich mich nicht anmelden, da es immer wieder zurück zum loginscreen ist... 
<marion> es war wohl ein fehler in der lightdm.conf
<marion> sehr komisch, da ich nichts gemacht habe - habe gestern nur dropbox istalliert... mehr nicht 
<dadrc> Na, solange es jetzt wieder geht. :)
<marion> ja gott sei dank :) 
<marion> wollte dir nur nochmal danke sagen und mitteilen, wie ich zur lösung gekommen bin 
<dadrc> immer gut, falls nochmal wer das gleiche problem hat
<dadrc> user_asdf__, guck dir mal ethtool an
<dadrc> Ich denke, damit sollte man das rauskriegen
<marion> so dann mal tschö 
<user_asdf__> dadrc: danke, werd ich mir mal anschauen ;)
<apricot1> Problem mit 'deja-dup' (Ubuntu 12.04). Habe gestern alles eingerichtet. Erste Sicherung auf buntu-One war erfolgreich. Heute sind die buttons 'Wiederherstellen' / 'Jetzt Sichern' sind ausgegraut. 
<dadrc> apricot1, das ist so, wenn das Programm gerade ein Backup macht. Hast du automatische Backups an?
<apricot1> dadrc, hatte ich - ja
<apricot1> ok dann halt eben abwarten :)
<dadrc> Kann es also sein, dass das gerade läuft?
<apricot1> ich guck mal...
<apricot1> ja, läuft gerade  :)
<dadrc> Gut, dann einfach abwarten, bis das fertig ist
<apricot1> Zusatzfrage: kann ich mit deja-dup auf Ubuntu-Oe sichern und zusätzlich eine andere Sicherung (andere Daten) auf ein webdav (nicht Ununtu-One!) machen?
<dadrc> Soweit ich weiß, ja
<dadrc> Unter Speicher beides einrichten, dann solltest du unter Ordner auswählen können, was wohin gesichert wird
<apricot1> allerdings gehen beim erneuten Sichern alle Konfigurationen (welche Daten wohin) verloren?
<dadrc> hmmh, ne, warte mal.
<dadrc> Bleh, muss man dann immer von Hand machen
<apricot1> das ist aber echt blöd...
<user_asdf__> dadrc: ethtool hilft da nicht, oder ich übersehe etwas :( ich möchte mir die aktuelle tcp- buffer größe für empfangene daten anzeigen lassen, aber mit sysctl -n net.core.rmem_max sehe ich nur die aktuelle
<dadrc> apricot1, im Zweifelsfall rsync + anacron.
<apricot1> ok, danke
<mykey0815> Hallo - als Neuling habe ich Problem mit meinem Festplattenplatz. Leider finde ich bei ubuntu 12.04 server nicht heraus, warum die Platte voll ist. 'discus' zeigt mit an, dass von den 100GB 99,8% belegt sind. Leider zeigen Tools wie 'ncdu' zwar den Platz in dem Verzeichnis an. Aber in ein paar Verzeichnissen habe ich Symlinks. Wie bekomme raus, wo mein "Platz hin ist"?
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: du -h --summarize /*
<dadrc> du -sch ;)
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: und dann entsprechend bei großen ordnern du -h --summarize /der-volle-ordner/*
<dadrc> Das -c ist zwar eigentlich nutzlos, aber zum Merken gut.
<Luyin> :D
<TheInfinity> dadrc: ich merk mir das -s nie und schreib dann --summarize ;)
<dadrc> hrhr
<mykey0815> Hmm - da wird mir aber auch wieder das Ergebniss mit SymLinks angezteigt. Beispiel: Die Platte hat 100GB - /media hat aber 717GB (als Summe)
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: sicher, dass du symlinks meinst? das standard verhalten von du ist nämlich keine symlinks folgen
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: wenn du mounts meinst ist das natürlich was anderes, aber das kannst ja via mount sehen wohin du was gemountet hast.
<sysdef> mykey0815: schau dir auch mal ncdu an. konsolen-tool
<mykey0815>  TheInfinity: Ich habe auf dem Rechner ne MySQL laufen. Aber die Daten sind nicht im Standard-verzeichnis sondern habe ich auf eine andere Plattenpartion umgelenkt. Das sind doch Symlinks, oder?
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: je nachdem wie du das gemacht hast.
<TheInfinity> -P, --no-dereference -> don't follow any symbolic links (this is the default) - probiers nochmal explizit damit
<sysdef> mykey0815: uh, die option -x
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: in /media sind aber für gewöhnlich mounts
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: keine symlinks
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: das ist n heftiger unterschied ;)
<mykey0815> /media/SDS/MYSQL_DATA /var/lib/mysql none bind 0 0
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: das ist n mount.
<dadrc> overlay mount... -x sollte helfen, wie sysdef sagt
<geser> ich glaube das einfachste wäre die Ausgabe von mount und "du -sh /*" damit wir sinnvoll weiterkommen
<mykey0815> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416002/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<geser> und /media/SDS/MYSQL_DATA ist selber ein Mount (auf eine andere Partition oder Netzwerkspeicherplatz)?
<mykey0815> Ja
<mykey0815> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416007/
<kubine> Title: du › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mykey0815> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416012/
<kubine> Title: fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: sudo fdisk -l wäre auch noch interessant
<geser> und ein df -h
<geser> sonst sehe ich außerhalb von /media nur grob 5 GB
<mykey0815> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416017/
<kubine> Title: fdisk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mykey0815> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416022/
<kubine> Title: df › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mykey0815> geser: ja, das ist ja das Problem - ich komm auf keine 100GB
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: und nun mal du -sh /media/*
<mykey0815> sudo http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416027/
<kubine> Title: du /media › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mykey0815> Kann man herausbekommen ob Platz belegt wird, obwohl er "frei" sein sollte? 
<geser> hmm, das mir noch einfällt, wäre das ein Mount in /media ein "echtes" Verzeichnis überlagert
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: klingt nach dateisystem mit erheblichen problemen
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: http://serverfault.com/questions/275206/disk-full-du-tells-different-how-to-further-investigate - sowas wäre dann mein ansatz
<kubine> Title: linux - Disk full, du tells different. How to further investigate? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: und du solltest dringend checken ob deine hdd / dein dateisystem noch ok ist
<mykey0815> so was wie "checkdisk" gibtś da nicht - was?
<geser> mykey0815: hänge mal /media/xtrabackup mal aus und schaue, ob es dann leer ist. das gleiche mit /media/SDS (nachdem du deinen MySQL-Server gestoppt hast)
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: gibt es schon, aber das kannst du nicht auf die gemountete root hdd anwenden
<mykey0815> Würde es was bringen, mit einer LiveCD wie "GParted" zu starten? Kann die so was reparieren?
<geser> gparted ist das falsche werkzeug, fsck wäre das richtige
<geser> aber schaue zuerst, ob da nicht ein mount ein Verzeichnis mit Daten überdeckt
<mykey0815> Das einzige was ich grad machen kann, ist das xtrabackup trennen
<mykey0815> das Andere SDS geht erst, wenn alle weg sind
<Rick28> Ich würde gerne in einer Shared Hosting Umgebung (all-inkl) Dateien mit vim editieren. Jedoch scheint das Encoding beim ssh Zugang nicht zu stimmen. Umlaute werden teils nicht richtig angezeigt, auch das vim Interface hat Fehler wie -- EINF�GEN --. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich was ändern muss?=
<mykey0815> aber genau das ist es - "darunter" lagen 92GB
<mykey0815> wie kann so was passieren?
<mykey0815> geser: Danke für den Tipp - das genau war es, was ich brauchte
<TheInfinity> mykey0815: backup script lief während des backup volume nicht gemountet war?
<mykey0815>  TheInfinity: OK - dass kann hinkommen. Mal sehen, ob es jetzt so bleibt
<mykey0815> Vielen Dank an alle - habt mir sehr gut geholfen
<user_asdf__> hat denn niemand eine idee, wie ich die aktuelle tcp window size meiner netzwerkkarte sehen kann?  :(
<sdx23> user_asdf__: weniger eine Frage der Netzwerkkarte als des Kernels. Steht in /proc/sys/net/core/
<user_asdf__> sdx23: aber da steht nicht die aktuelle, sondern nur die min, default und maxwerte, oder übersehe ich da etwas?
<sdx23> user_asdf__: und weiter? Wenn du die Grösse eines bestimmten Paketes wissen möchtest, musst du die Pakete ansehen, nicht die Systemeinstellungen.
<user_asdf__> sdx23: ich versuche mit tsung (http://tsung.erlang-projects.org/) meinen server zu testen. beim erstellen der graphen für die load sind mir komische spitzen aufgefallen. jetzt wollte ich schauen, ob es vielleicht daran liegt, dass der tcp window speicher vollgelaufen ist
<kubine> Title: Tsung (at tsung.erlang-projects.org)
<sdx23> user_asdf__: klingt fuer mich nicht schluessig. Aber vielleicht missverstehe ich die These auch.
<user_asdf__> sdx23: ich teste meinen server, und bei der anzeige für die dauer der graphen dauern die antwortzeiten auf einmal doppelt so viel. ich vermute das liegt daran, dass der tcp window speicher voll ist. kurz darauf sinken die zeiten wieder. dieses verhalten wiederholt sich zyklisch, und jetzt wollte ich mir währenddessen die aktuelle auslastung des tcp speichers ansehen und zu schauen, ob das vllt daran liegen könnte
<user_asdf__> sdx23: hast du den sinn meiner frage verstanden? denkst du denn, das könnte man irgendwie anders lösen?
<stevieh> user_asdf__: ist die tcp window size nicht verbindungsabhängig?
<user_asdf__> stevieh: das ist doch die MTU. die tcp window size ist doch die anzeigen, wieviel platz noch im speicher frei ist um pakete anzunehmen. so lang die dann auf 0 ist, werden keine neuen pakete geschickt, oder verdreh ich da etwas?
<stevieh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_tuning#Window_size würde ich anders interpretieren: "for this connection"
<kubine> Title: TCP tuning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<user_asdf__> stevieh: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RWin bei tcp/ip wird die window size mit übergeben, die anzeigt, wieviel der speicher noch aufnehmen kann, bevor er voll ist. somit wird der verlust von daten reduziert
<kubine> Title: TCP Receive Window – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<user_asdf__> stevieh: ich verstehe, was du meinst. also gibt es für jede verbindung eine eigene tcp window size? was ja eigentlich logisch wäre, weil man ja sonst mit einem download seine ganze elitung "besetzen" würde und sonst nichts mehr im internet machen kann
<user_asdf__> stevieh: danke für den hinweis :)
<stevieh> das meinte ich. Also bekommst du wahrscheinlich den Füllstand auch nur im Kontext der Verbindung.
<Nickbertus> hey, ich habe probleme mit meinem grubloader. er wird nicht angezeigt und nach dem auswahl der quelle habe ich nur einen blackscreen
<loewe57> Hallo liebe Gemeinde :)
<loewe57> suche Hilfe beim einrichten eines Brother MFC-J415W all in one Gerätes
<loewe57> habe anhand des wiki den Drucker eingerichtet aber beim scanner habe ich probleme
<stevieh> loewe57: da sollte doch alles bei brother auf der website stehen
<loewe57> ist ein wlan drucker
<loewe57> war ich habe die anweisungen befolgt und es bringt nix
<stevieh> zeig mal den link bei brother, was du machen solltest
<loewe57> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1b.html
<kubine> Title: Brother Solutions Center : Brother Driver for Linux Distributions (at welcome.solutions.brother.com)
<stevieh> und, er hat keinen Scanner gefunden?
<loewe57> ich finde ihn zwar in der konsole aber simpel scan sagt mir das ich keinen habe
<loewe57> treiber ist auch installiert
<stevieh> warte, ich richte meinen auch mal ein ;-)
<loewe57> ok :)
<stevieh> brsaneconfig4 -q  gibt dir den scanner aus?
<loewe57> ist nicht instaliert habe brsaneconfig3 aber dort zeigt er mir das model an 
<jokrebel> loewe57: versuch es mal mit xsane
<stevieh> loewe57: gibt mal die letzte Zeile von brsaneconfig3 -q an
<stevieh> simple-scan geht bei mir mit sane
<loewe57> xsane sagt mir auch das er keinen gefunden hat
<jokrebel> loewe57: Was sagen die Befehle unter "4-4. Check if the driver is installed" von Deiner Linkseite?
<loewe57> letzte zeile von von brsaneconfig3 lautet 0 SCANNER "MFC-J415" N:192.168.1.123
<loewe57> jokrebel: befehle 4-4
<loewe57> ???
<loewe57> ich habs moment
<jonny777> ist jemand von euch fit in perl?
<loewe57> loewe57@loewe57-SamsungR780:~$ dpkg  -l  |  grep  Brother
<loewe57> ii  brscan3                               0.2.11-5                               amd64        Brother Scanner Driver
<loewe57> ii  mfcj415wcupswrapper                   1.1.1-1                                i386         Brother CUPS Inkjet Printer Definitions
<loewe57> ii  mfcj415wlpr                           1.1.1-1                                i386         Brother lpr Inkjet Printer Definitions
<loewe57> beide sind auf die ip: 192.168.1.123 gerichtet haben einen dhcp wlan router 
<loewe57> aber die ip ist reserviert für den drucker/scanner
<stevieh> und, ist die 123 der scanner?
<stevieh> http://192.168.1.123
<loewe57> ja und vom drucker auch
<loewe57> ich habe stadt der ip auch nodename ausprobiert hat auch nicht funktioniert
<stevieh> sane-utils ist installiert?
<loewe57> wie kann ich das kontrolieren?
<stevieh> sind die ia32-libs installiert, wenn dein ubuntu 64bit ist?
<stevieh> dpkg -l | grep sane-utils
<loewe57> loewe57@loewe57-SamsungR780:~$ dpkg -l | grep sane-utils
<loewe57> ii  sane-utils                            1.0.23-0ubuntu1                        amd64        API library for scanners -- utilities
<loewe57> nein das packet ist nicht instaliert
<stevieh> installiert. 
<stevieh> mach das mal
<loewe57> ok ia32-libs ist installiert
<loewe57> sollt ich jetzt die treiber instalieren und auf meine reserviert ip richten?
<stevieh> ist doch schon alles installiert.
<stevieh> nicht noch per pm, das reicht so.
<loewe57> ok :)
<loewe57> ja leider tut sich da auch nix
<loewe57> auch mit dem neuen Paket
<stevieh> hmm...
<stevieh> mach mal ein simple-scan -d
<loewe57> ja simpelscan startet aber zeigt mir immer noch an das es keine hardware gibt
<loewe57> könnte es sein das sane vllt. den falschen port verwendet
<loewe57> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416037/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> was sagt simple-scan -d ?
<stevieh> das ist ja nicht sane, das da mit deinem Bruder spricht sondern der Bruder Treiber
<loewe57> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416042/
<kubine> Title: brother mfc-j415 wlan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> du hast brscan3 64bit installiert, oder?
<stevieh> ja, hast ja oben geschrieben...
<stevieh> schräg, meine brother scanner gehen alle.
<loewe57> du sagst es... ^^ :)
<stevieh> tja, an der stelle weiss ich auch nicht weiter ;-)
<loewe57> doof
<loewe57> :(
<loewe57> plöd plöd 
<stevieh> mach mal scanimage -L
<stevieh> und brsanconfig3 -d
<loewe57> bei scanimage -L : No scanner were identified usw.... 
<loewe57> bei brsanconfig3 -d befehl nicht gefunden
<stevieh> brsaneconfig3 -d
<stevieh> menno
<loewe57> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416047/
<kubine> Title: brother mfc-j415 wlan1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> hmm... das einzige was da bei mir anders aussieht, ist, dass es nicht nodename sondern ip-address heisst, aber das kann auch das brsaneconfig4 sein...
<loewe57> ich stelle mal nochmal die ip auf nodename um und setze den knoten namen ein vllt. funktioniert es dann 
<stevieh> auf nodename umstellen? versteh ich nich.
<loewe57> brsaneconfig3 -a name=SCANNER model=MFC-J415W nodename=BRW0022581179F5
<loewe57> jo ändert leider nix an der situation ... 
<stevieh> öh. wieso nicht brsaneconfig3 -a name=SCANNER model=MFC-J415W ip=192.168.1.123
<stevieh> ?
<loewe57> geht beides so viel ich weiss ist im wiki so beschrieben das man entweder die ip verwenden kann oder den hostnamen
<stevieh> aha
<loewe57> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner
<kubine> Title: Scanner › Brother › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> aha, das mit den libsane rules hast du gemacht?
<loewe57> nein... sollt ich?
<stevieh> ne, das war nur für usb.
<stevieh> also du hast das oben auch so mit ip= schon mal probiert?
<loewe57> genau eimal mit hostname und ip adresse
<stevieh> hmm... ok, dann weiss ich nix mehr weiter ;-)
<loewe57> schade... :(
<loewe57> könnte es sein das es an lubuntu liegt?
<xzise> Hi vor ein paar Stunden konnte ich mich noch auf diesen Computer via SSH verbinden aber auf einmal nicht mehr. Localhost geht, und beide Computer sollten im gleichen Netzwerk sein (zumindest das gleiche wie vor ein paar Stunden als es noch ging).
<bekks> Was hast du seit dem getan?
<xzise> Eigentlich gar nichts, das ist ja das seltsame. Und ich hab gerade über meinem Server übers Internet auch zugreifen können, seltsam
<xzise> Kann man irgendwo sehen wenn sich jemand via SSH einzuloggen vrsucht?
<bekks> Ja, im syslog, authlog.
<xzise> Okay was auch da gerade passiert ist, jetzt funktionierts
<Longbottom> 1152/9
<Longbottom> sorry, falsches fenster:)
<andreas> moins!
<fakeghhoust> hallo liebe gemeinde
<fakeghhoust> ich habe ein problem mit catalyst
<fakeghhoust> habe es wie im wiki beschrieben installiert 
<fakeghhoust> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fakeghhoust> mit der ausnahme das ich gleich alle Pakete gleichzeitig installiert habe mit sudo sh ./
<fakeghhoust> das problem ist das ich keinen zugriff habe auf catalyst (administrativer bereich)
<fakeghhoust> und somit bei jedem neustart die scalierun im 15% zurücksetzen muss für den monitor
<fakeghhoust> ich benutze lubuntu 13.04
<ring0> du meinst dieses control center?
<fakeghhoust> richtig
<ring0> der treiber an sich läuft?
<fakeghhoust> el@el-HomeSystem:~$ fglrxinfo 
<fakeghhoust> display: :0  screen: 0
<fakeghhoust> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<fakeghhoust> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series 
<fakeghhoust> OpenGL version string: 4.2.12217 Compatibility Profile Context 12.104
<fakeghhoust> ich denke schon ... 
<ring0> sieht stark danach aus ;)
<fakeghhoust> :)
<ring0> hast du catalyst mal im terminal mit gksu gestartet?
<fakeghhoust> ja und es passiert nix
<ring0> die passwort abfrage kommt aber?
<fakeghhoust> nein
<ring0> wie startest du es denn genau?
<fakeghhoust> gksu catalyst
<fakeghhoust> jetzt ist die passwort bestätigung gekommen
<fakeghhoust> aber das fenster öffnet sich nicht
<ring0> komisch
<fakeghhoust> wenn eich aus dem einstellungen starte
<fakeghhoust> ohne administraive
<fakeghhoust> öffnet sich das controlcenter
<fakeghhoust> ist aber alles in polnisch :D
<fakeghhoust> habe es aber von der offiziellen amd.com/de seite geladen
<ring0> würde etwas dagegen sprechen, mal die von ubuntu bereitgestellte version zu testen?
<fakeghhoust> die jene die ich im synaptik packetmanager finden kann?
<ring0> ja, sollte fglrx heißen
<fakeghhoust> ok
<fakeghhoust> deinstalliere den alten und schaue mir den anderen an
<ring0> deinstallieren vorher ist gut 
<ring0> fakeghhoust, du kannst das auch per gui machen, wenn du willst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx#Verwaltung-eingeschraenkter-Treiber
<kubine> Title: fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<loewe5712> so jetzt bin ich wieder da aber mit dem Laptop hatte das Problem mit AMD Control Center
<loewe5712> habe die treiber deinstalliert
<loewe5712> habe jetzt aber keine desktop umgebung
<loewe5712> nur schwarzes eingabe feld wie im terminal
<ring0> hast du die xorg.conf angepasst?
<ring0> also, nachdem du fglrx installiert hast natürlich
<loewe5712> so wie es im wiki drinnen stand
<loewe5712> ich denke schon
<ring0> kannst ja mal prüfen mit "apt-cache policy fglrx"
<loewe5712> als ausgabe kriege ich
<loewe5712> Installiert : keine
<ring0> dann ist es auch nicht installiert
<ring0> installieren am besten mit: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<TheInfinity> ring0: umm … sicher, dass er nicht jockey auf der command line verwenden will?
<ring0> jockey cli? umso besser
<loewe5712> ich habe ein paar fehlermeldunge bekommen wärend der installation 
<ring0> kannst du die irgendwo in einen paste packen?
<loewe5712> wie kann ich euch eine foto von der ausgabe hier in den chat einbringen
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: imgur.com
<ring0> TheInfinity, jockey im terminal ist mir neu. das ist ja praktisch :)
<TheInfinity> ring0: macht ja auch wenig sinn ohne terminal, jockey ist ja dafür da grafiktreiber zu installieren, ggf. mit dem ausgangspunkt dass keine funktionierenden da sind. ;)
<loewe5712> http://imgur.com/YsiKBni
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<loewe5712> so habe die ausgabe reinkopiert
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: welche ubuntu version ist das?
<loewe5712> 13.04 lubuntu
<TheInfinity> urgs. und du hast die installer von ati genommen? :(
<loewe5712> jap
<TheInfinity> autsch. viel spaß beim reinigen deines systems.
<TheInfinity> die müllen sich überall rein.
<andreas> grusel
<loewe5712> besser gleich platt machen und neu aufsetzen?
<TheInfinity> wenn du noch nix installiert hast ja
<loewe5712> ok... kacke :D
<loewe5712> naja ich habe das gleiche an meinem laptop gemacht
<TheInfinity> ansonsten lohnt es sich schrittweise die fehlermeldungen zu analysieren und die fehler zu beheben
<TheInfinity> merke: IMMER den restricted driver manager nehmen. und niemals am paketmanagement vorbei installieren
<loewe5712> wie werde ich diesen treiber am besten los... also der wiki hat mir einen blackscreen beschert 
<TheInfinity> das ist immer ein weg in die hölle, früher oder später
<loewe5712> was ist restricted driver manager und wie unterscheide ich die beiden
<TheInfinity> der restricted driver manager ist ein kleines programm was vollautomatisch die richtigen treiber herunterläd und installiert
<ring0> TheInfinity, ist der restricted-manager nicht seit 12.10 entfernt? laut wiki soll man systemeinstellungen - software-paketquellen - zusätzliche treiber klicken
<TheInfinity> ring0: der heisst nur anders ;)
<TheInfinity> "Menü -> Einstellungen -> Software & Aktualisierungen -> Zusätzliche Treiber" (ab 12.10) - yep
<loewe5712> huch verwirrung 
<ring0> :)
<loewe5712> wie soll ich es den beim nächsten neustart machen ?
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: du sollst "Menü -> Einstellungen -> Software & Aktualisierungen -> Zusätzliche Treiber" (ab 12.10) aufrufen und da die ati treiber installieren.
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: wenn du nicht in ne grafische oberfläche kommst kannst du das mit sudo jockey-gtk machen
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: aber dafür müssen erstmal die reste des alten ati treibers weg. egal ob manuell gebastelt oder durch neuinstallation
<loewe5712> ok verstehe das amdcccle kann ich dann nachinstallieren um die grafische oberfläche von controlcenter zu haben oder?
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: das ist das paket fglrx-amdcccle
<loewe5712> ok
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: würde ich aber nur nutzen wenn die lubuntu oberfläche nicht geht
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: die in (l)ubuntu integrierten sachen sind immer besser als das ati / nvidia / whatever zeugs
<loewe5712> ok
<loewe5712> jockey-gtk ist die grafische bedinoberfläche für den gflrx treiber?
<loewe5712> naja gut das es nicht lange dauern wird habe ne ssd festpaltte :o)
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: nein, jockey-gtk ist die grafische oberfläche der treiberinstallation
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: den rest findest du bei den bildschirmeinstellungen.
<loewe5712> ok verstehe
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: da ist natürlich nicht der detailgrad des ati control centers
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: aber das was da ist funktioniert. nur wenn du mehr brauchst kannst dich mit dem control center rumschlagen.
<loewe5712> bei zusätzliche treiber gibt es ja 2 optionen von gflrx
<loewe5712> eine mit update
<TheInfinity> joa, geht beides, suchs dir aus. im zweifel ist die mit update ganz sinnvoll, wenn du n ultrastabiles system willst eher die ohne.
<loewe5712> verstehe
<loewe5712> vielen dank nochmal  :)
<loewe5712> gute nacht
<loewe5712> ok da bin ich wieder 
<loewe5712> hab jetzt nen komischen transparenten sticker in der rechten ecke mit amd unsuportet hardware
<loewe5712> und jockey-gtk startet auch nicht
<TheInfinity> was für na ati karte hast du?
<TheInfinity> und bist du da über  "Menü -> Einstellungen -> Software & Aktualisierungen -> Zusätzliche Treiber" (ab 12.10) reingegangen=?
<loewe5712> ja habe ich 
<loewe5712> eine ASUS HD 6780
<bekks> Asus stellt keine Grafikkarten her.
<bekks> Das ist eine ATI HD6780.
<loewe5712> amd asus hd usw
<loewe5712> ich habe jockey-gtk über synapitc installiert findet es aber trotzdem nicht
<bekks> Ich habe noch nie eine ATI benutzt, mehr kann ich ausser der Typenbezeichnung nicht beitragen.
<TheInfinity> loewe5712: dann probier mal in  "Menü -> Einstellungen -> Software & Aktualisierungen -> Zusätzliche Treiber" den treiber ohne updates
<loewe5712> den habe ich ohne updates
<TheInfinity> denn probier den mit ;)
<loewe5712> fglrx amdcccle ist auch instaliert finde aber das contorlcentrum in den menüs nicht
<loewe5712> und über kosole sudo catalyst lässt es sich auch nicht aufrufen
<TheInfinity> ohne treiber geht das control center nicht
<TheInfinity> das ist logisch ;)
<loewe5712> aso ich dachte das fglrx wäre mit catalyst integriert
<TheInfinity> jo, aber nicht funktionierender fglrx = nicht funktionierender catalyst ;)
<loewe5712> verrückt :)
<TheInfinity> nicht wirklich. das ist etwa so, als würdest du dich wundern dass ein bauarbeiter sich weigert das haus aufzubauen wenn das fundament nicht da ist ;)
<loewe5712> ok verstehe 
<loewe5712> ach ich seh gerdae und hoffe das es keinen unterschied mach ist eine radeon hd 6870
<loewe5712> ok habe den fglrx-update treiber und der sticker ist weg
<loewe5712> kann aber jockey-gtk nicht verwenden sagt mir das er den befehl nicht gefunden hat
<loewe5712> und das controlcenter sehe ich kann aber das mit administrativen rechten nicht öffnen nur ohen
<loewe5712> ohne
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-11
<_moep_> ach das stinkt hier so
<stevieh> blender ist ja gar nicht schlecht... ich spiel da gerade mal mit einem video tutorial rum...
<elsystem> gute morgen liebe gemeinde :)
<elsystem> ich hätte da eine frage bezüglich um fglrx treiber
<elsystem> ich habe mir den teiber über menü-einstellungen-software&aktualisierungen installiert
<elsystem> leider kann ich die option aus dem menu AMD Catalyst Contorl Center (Administrativ) nicht starten
<elsystem> nur ohne administrative rechte
<elsystem> und somit bei jedem reboot die skalierung vom bildschirm neu einstellen muss
<elsystem> kann man das problem anders lösen?
<LetoThe2nd> administrativ nicht starten weil?
<elsystem> weiss ich nicht ich klicke drauf und es öffnet sich einfach nicht
<LetoThe2nd> welches ubuntu ist das?
<elsystem> lubuntu 13.04
<LetoThe2nd> mach mal ein terminal auf
<elsystem> ok
<LetoThe2nd> und dann sudo amdcccle
<dadrc> gksu
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: wenn das im default noch dabei wäre und funktionieren würde?
<LetoThe2nd> (leider)
<dadrc> haben die das rausgenommen in lubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> afaik ist das da doch nicht mehr im default install, oder?
<dadrc> Nichts von gehört, aber kann sein.
<dadrc> Egal, installieren :)
<elsystem> das amdcccle kann ich starten im terminal auch aus dem menu aber nicht das amdxdg-su -c amdcccle
<LetoThe2nd> ?
<elsystem> naja ich habe die einstellungen mal mit sudo amdcccle gemacht mal kucken ich starte mal neu und werde sehen ob der die neue skalierung übernommen hat
<nagho> wie gehe ich vor, wenn mein system unregelmäßig und ohne ein zu erkennendes Muster täglich regelmäßig einfriert  3.8.0-30-generic #44~precise1-Ubuntu, würde gerne ins Forum posten, welche logs sind da entscheident?
<nagho> ich kann dann nur noch power taste 5 sek. drücken oder  alt + Druck + RISEUB
<el> so bin wieder da 
<el> und er hat die skalierung nicht über nommen 
<dadrc> nagho, entsprechendes xorg.log (nach dem neustart wahrscheinlich xorg.1.log) und syslog
<Guest23188> was soll ich tun?
<elsystem> ja wie gesagt ändert nix beim neustart habe ich wieder ein zentriertes bild
<dadrc> elsystem, und wenn du `gksu amdcccle` benutzt? das sollte genau das gleiche machen wie das komische amdxdg-su
<elsystem> er öffnet es habe einstellungen übernommmen ... mache jetzt einen neustart
<elsystem> so hat nix geändert
<dadrc> Dann ist das mit Adminrechten starten nicht die Lösung für dein problem
<elsystem> wieder zentriertes bild und muss die kallierung im controlcenter wieder hochschreiben 
<elsystem> das sage ich ja auch nicht 
<dadrc> War eher fürs Log.
<dadrc> MOment.
<elsystem> es gibt 2 auswahlmöglichkeiten von catalyst control center im grafischen menü
<elsystem> eines mit klammern (administrativ)
<elsystem> dieses kann ich nicht öffnen 
<elsystem> und der befehl zu dieser auswahl heisst amdxdg-su -c amdcccle 
<elsystem> kann diese auswahl aber nicht über terminal starten
<dadrc> ja, amdxdg-su gibt es nicht mehr. gksu macht aber genau das gleiche.
<elsystem> verstehe
<elsystem> interessanterweise wenn ich auf amdcccle zugreife und die auf die option zur monitorskalierun zugreife steht der von mir vorhin eingestellte wert wie er sein soll 
<elsystem> aber aussehen tut es anders ^^ 
<dadrc> Bleh, ATI-Treiber.
<elsystem> gschweige wie jetzt der bootscreen aussieht :E
<elsystem> gibt es eine andere Option um die Einstellungen zu ändern 
<dadrc> elsystem, guck dir mal http://askubuntu.com/a/258736 an
<kubine> Title: 12.10 - Catalyst control center settings not loading on startup - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Das könnte dein Problem sein, inklusive Lösung
<elsystem> also ich habe die befehle eingegeben
<elsystem> sudo aticonfig --initial
<elsystem> sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0
<elsystem> sudo reboot
<elsystem> hat aber nichts geändert
<elsystem> im amdcccle ist die einstellung drinnen aber der monitor zeigt mir wiedermal das gleich zentrierte bild an :(
<elsystem> wenn ich stadt hdmi ein normales vga kalbe nehmen würde könnte es das alles ändern?
<dadrc> Dann bin ich überfragt, benutz selber kein ATI.
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich ja, aber die Bildqualität könnte leiden
<dadrc> Probiers aus
<nado121> servus
<nado121> kann mir hier jemand helfen, mein grub zu retten?
<nado121> lande seit einem kernel update in der kommandozeile
<nado121> habe natürlich das wiki durchsucht
<nado121> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Shell#Starten-mit-Hilfe-der-Kommandozeile
<kubine> Title: Shell › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Keine Fehlermeldung oder so?
<nado121> root ist bei mir (hd0,gpt5), ist das eine gültige bezeichnung?
<nado121> kenne nur die alte nomenklatur von grub1
<nado121> nein, keine fehlermeldung
<dadrc> nado121, kannst gucken, welche Partitionen grub erkennt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB-Umgebung_analysieren#GRUB-2-Umgebung-mit-der-Kommandozeile-analysieren
<kubine> Title: GRUB-Umgebung analysieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nado121> schon getan
<dadrc> und, ist da gpt5 dabei?
<nado121> jap
<elsystem> dadrc: wie kann ich die einstellung von sudo aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCI,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0 zurücksetzen 
<dadrc> dann ist es auch eine gültige Angabe :)
<elsystem> oder kann ich das so lassen
<nado121> aber danach, bei der angabe der startdateien mit linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY ro 
<nagho> dadrc: syslog http://nopaste.me/paste/14994877625230246f2037c
<kubine> Title: syslog.1 - Log - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<nado121> was ist dann mein sdXY wenn mein root auf gpt5 liegt?
<dadrc> elsystem, wenn es keinen Effekt hat, kannst du es auch so lassen. Ansonsten, gleicher Befehl mit 1 :)
<nagho> totaler freeze spontan und ohne ein zu erkennendes Muster
<dadrc> nagho, RAM ok?
<elsystem> ok danke :)
<nagho> dadrc: gehe davon aus... meinst du mal ein metest durchjagen?
<dadrc> nagho, bei Freezes ohne erkennbares Muster, jo. Wär ärgerlich, da ewig zu suchen und am Ende festzustellen, dass ein Riegel kaputt ist oder so
<dadrc> nado121, hmhm. Ich würd mal auf sda5 tippen, wenn es die fünfte Partition auf der ersten Platte ist
<nagho> muss ich bei memtest irgenetwas beachten, gibt es log die erstellt werden, habe das noch nie durchgefuehrt.
<dadrc> Benutz selber kein gpt, aber alles andere käme mir sehr unlogisch vor
<nado121> müsste das nicht sda4 sein, da er bei 0 zu zählen anfängt?
<dadrc> nado121, partitionen fangen bei 1 an
<dadrc> nagho, nö, einfach booten, in grub memtest wählen, mindestens einmal komplett durchlaufen lassen. 
<dadrc> Fehler werden direkt angezeigt.
<nado121> okay, danke. probiere es mal, moment....
<dadrc> Das dauert 'ne Weile.
<nagho> mehrere Stunden?
<nagho> 2gb core2duo 1,5ghz notebook
<dadrc> 'ne Stunde wird das wohl dauern
<dadrc> Ich lass das gerne über Nacht laufen, dann sind einige Durchgänge durch und man kann danach halbwegs sicher sein, dass der RAM komplett i.O. ist
<dadrc> Ach so, ja: Dein syslog bringt leider nichts, steht nichts interessantes drin
<nagho> mach ich auf der arbeit,  von einer livecd braucht es nicht gestartet werden oder?
<dadrc> Nö, kannst du machen, wenn du willst, bringt aber keinen Vorteil.
<lied> moin
<lied> wie lege ich die default Python Umgebung auf 2.6 anstatt 2.7 fest? Ich habe hier ne Django Seite die die "neue" 2.7 nicht mag
<dadrc> lied, wenn du beide Versionen sauber installiert hast, sollte das über `sudo update-alternatives --config python` gehen
<nado121> dadrc: konnte jetzt booten, jetzt fehlt nur noch ein update-grub, oder?
<dadrc> nado121, wenn da nicht noch was kaputt ist, jo
<lied> dadrc: probiere ich mal aus, dankeschön
<nado121> besten dank!
<lied> dadrc: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for python. …. das war dann wohl nichts
<dadrc> lied, welche Ubuntuversion hast du da genau?
<lied> lts 12.04
<lied> dadrc: braucht ubuntu python? Ansonsten purge ich die 2.7 einfach...
<dadrc> Viele GUI-Tools benutzen Python
<lied> dadrc: ist n server ;-)
<dadrc> Kannst du dem Django nicht einfach sagen, dass es python2.6 statt nur python als Interpreter nehmen soll?
<lied> nein, ist leider nicht so ohne weiteres möglich
<dadrc> lied, aber du hast in /usr/bin sowohl python2.6 als auch python2.7?
<lied> dadrc: jep
<dadrc> Dann würd ich sagen, leg dir die Links für update-alternatives einfach selber an
<dadrc> Hier ist das zwar für 3.1 und 2.5, aber naja: http://askubuntu.com/a/14624
<kubine> Title: command line - How do I make the terminal run python 3.1? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<lied> dadrc: das probiere ich einmal, danke soweit
<geser> lied: wie hast du dein django in den Webserver integriert?
<lied> geser: verstehe deine Frage ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz
<TheInfinity> lied: mach ein virtual enviroment und du kannst (fast) beliebige python versionen auswählen.
 * TheInfinity würde das nicht im system ändern
<lied> ja, geht auch gar nicht . debian-default is wohl 2.7 und jetzt kacken andere scripte rum, dass sie nicht mehr funktionieren. system änder— > dreck
<TheInfinity> dafür hat python ja auch das virtual enviroment konzept. ausserdem: debian? dann bist du hier eh n bissl falsch ;)
<lied> nö, kann ich ja nix für, dass die die Fehlermeldungen nicht anpassen
<lied> TheInfinity: habe python 2.6 über das deadsnakes repo rein, weiss jetzt nicht ob das ein reines ubuntu oder auch ein debian repo is. egal. ich beschäftige mich mal mit dem virtuellem env
<TheInfinity> lied: das richtige stichwort ist zumindest virtual environment, google mal danach. vor allem im zusammenhang mit (mod_)wsgi, was du vermutlich nutzt um deine django app dem apachen zu geben.
<TheInfinity> lied: alternativ musst du das halt entsprechend anpassen wenn du sowas wie unicorn verwendest.
<TheInfinity> *gunicorn
<lied> TheInfinity: jep, bin schon dabei ;-)
<_droid> hi leute, kennt sich jemand mit squid aus? Es geht um ein link bei ubuntuusers.de
<_droid> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Squid
<kubine> Title: Squid › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> _droid, einfach fagen, was du wissen willst.
<_droid> und zwar wollte ich wissen warum squid auf port 3128 laeuft wenn er das web cachen solll
<_droid> dadrc: ok :)
<stevieh> weil du immer noch entscheiden kannst, ob es ein transparenter proxy oder ein freiwilliger ist.
<koegs> squid lauscht halt als proxy auf port 3128 für ankommende anfragen der clients
<dadrc> _droid, ist reine Konvention. Wenn dir das lieber ist, kannst du den auch auf Port 666 packen. Aber üblicherweise erwartet man den halt auf 3128.
<koegs> wenn ich in lubuntu 13.04 bluez und bluemann deinstallieren will, will er mir direkt lubuntu-desktop raushauen, krieg ich die pakete auch weg ohne das meta-paket?
<dadrc> nö, aber wer braucht schon das Metapaket?
<koegs> stimmt auch wieder
<_droid> koegs: also wenn ich die clients nicht konfigurieren moechte, sage ich squid er soll einfach auf port 80 horchen?
<stevieh> _droid: du willst den Abschnitt "Transparenter Proxy" durchlesen.
<koegs> das was stevieh sagt
<koegs> und natürlich sichergehen das die Clients über den squid surfen :)
<stevieh> was sie bei einem transparenten proxy quasi zwangsläufig tun, wenn der auf dem Router sitzt...
<koegs> --> wenn er auf dem router sitzt <--
<_droid> stevieh: das ist klar, aber was ist wenn ich dem squid sage dass er auf port 80 horchen soll, ist dass dann auch "transparent". Und vorausgesetzt der squid hockt vor dem router und mit einer 2. netzwerkkarte versorgt der squid die clients mit internet.
<stevieh> _droid: auch dann nicht. weil er sich dann als proxy verhält. das musst du schon mit einer iptables rule machen, so wie es da beschrieben ist.
<stevieh> _droid: wenn du eh ne Maschine dafür spendieren willst, schau dir mal eines der OSS Firewall Projekte an, die haben meist nen Squid schon mit drin.
<_droid> stevieh: das mit der firewall ist ein redirect, aber wuerde ich nicht brauchen wenn der squid auf port 80 arbeitet ... oder?
<stevieh>  _droid: probiers aus, dann lernst du es ;-)
<geser> _droid: wenn der client z.B. ubuntuusers.de ansurft, dann geht die Verbindung zwar an Port 80 aber nicht Port 80 von deinem Router sondern Port 80 vom jeweiligen Server
<_droid> geser: danke
<rhumbot> hallo, ich hab ein problem: ich hab gestern mein ubuntu (12.04) upgedated. seitdem starte ich in einen blackscreen mit der Meldung "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility". Ich hab ein gutes duzend Ansätze gegoogelt aber nichts hat weitergeholfen.
<elmargol> Gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit einen server der live ist zu kopieren? Ich brauche eine dev umgebung die indentisch ist.
<elmargol> Würde das funktionieren eine minimal installation zu machen und dann mittels rsync alles zu spiegeln? :/
<sdx23> elmargol: nö. Das generelle Problem ist ja, dass man rw-gemountete Dateisysteme bzw. geoeffnete Dateien nicht deterministisch kopieren kann, was dann zu Inkonsistenzen fuehrt.
<elmargol> das mit den inkonsistenzen ist in diesem fall nicht das problem. bis auf die datenbank ändert sich da nichts
<elmargol> und die würde ich sowieso von einem backup restoren
<elmargol> ist leider kein lvm sonst könnte man einen snapshot machen oder?
<sdx23> Gut, dann hast du nur noch das Problem, dass laufendes System anders aussieht, als ein nicht laufendes.
<sdx23> Naja, der LVM Snapshot hat das Problem auch, der behebt nur das mit den Inkonsistenzen beschriebener Dateien.
<sdx23> Aber ich denke schon, dass das hinzubekommen ist. Musst halt aufpassen, was du rsyncst, insbesondere devfs, cgroups, procfs usw. ausnehmen.
<doev> sollte mit cat /dev/video0 nicht der stream der webcamausgegeben werden?
<stevieh> elmargol: was läuft denn auf dem Server? 
<elmargol> ich habs nun anders gemacht.
<stevieh> da die meisten Sachen ja auch nen Absturz überleben sollten, kann es dir maximal passieren, dass du ein paar Transaktionen verlierst...
<elmargol> ich hab dpkg-get selections gemacht und das selbe installiert. dann die /etc von beiden systemen kopiert und mit meld die config angepasst
<stevieh> na, das hättest du auch clonen können :-)
<rhumbot> hallo, ich suche nach einer lösung: mein rechner bootet seit einem update in einen blackscreen mit dem fehler "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility"
<rhumbot> ich muss den rechner wirklich schnell wieder zum laufen bekommen weil ich eine arbeit darauf fertig schreiben muss. deshalb ist auch reinstall keine option
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion? Kannst du mit Ctrl-Alt-F2 auf ein Terminal wechseln?
<rhumbot> nein - ausser ich drück rechtzeitig esc dann komm ich in den terminal. 12.04
<dadrc> Kannst du dich im Terminal ganz normal einloggen?
<rhumbot> ja
<dadrc> Schon mal gut.
<dadrc> Aktuelles Backup hast du? Wenn nicht, erstmal ins Terminal booten und Backup auf den neusten Stand bringen
<rhumbot> noch nie gemacht. gibt es da standardsoftware die das automatisch macht oder muss ich meine daten mauell sichern?
<lied> rhumbot: tar einfach dein homeverzeichnis und schiebe es auf nen Stick
<dadrc> zB
<dadrc> Hauptsache, du hast erstmal eine Sicherung deiner Arbeit, falls irgendwas schief geht.
<rhumbot> ok. das problem ist dass da eine datenbank drauf lauft, die nicht in meinem homeverzeichnis liegt
<dadrc> Ist ja egal, kannst auch die sichern.
<dadrc> Was ist es denn für eine?
<rhumbot> postgres
<TheInfinity> dann sichere /var/lib/mysql auch gleich mit
<TheInfinity> oder welche db auch immer du verwendest
<lied> rhumbot: tar einfach alle relevanten daten ;-)
<lied> rhumbot: nimm vielleicht /etc auch noch mit :-)
<dadrc> Dann noch /var/lib/postgresql mit ins Backup
<rhumbot> das ist viel zuviel ...
<rhumbot> da muss ich 10.000 ausnahmen machen was nicht inkludiert sein soll ....
<rhumbot> muss ich davon ausgehen dass das system irreparabel ist?
<dadrc> nein
<rhumbot> das problem ist, allein die datenbank hat 30gb
<stevieh> rhumbot: und hast keinen Platz, die wegzusichern?
<dadrc> lässt sich ziemlich wahrscheinlich fixen, aber an systemen rumbasteln, ohne Backups zu haben, ist extrem unklug.
<lied> pf, ne datenbank mit 30gb laufen lassen ohne backup —> fail
<stevieh> mein gott. Man wird doch mal seine porno videos in ner Datenbank ablegen können.
<rhumbot> ich hab ja ein backup von den rohdaten. aber das wieder herzurichten kostet mich eine woche. die zeit hab ich gerde nicht mehr. und die wesentlichen dokumente sind alle auf der dropbox.  probieren wir es einfach bitte.
<rhumbot> ich hätt mir eine brauchbare verzeichnisstruktur anlegen müssen damit ich das backup jetzt schnell genug hinbekomm
<dadrc> Dann log dich mal aufm Terminal ein und sag uns, was passiert, wenn du `sudo service lightdm restart` eingibst
<rhumbot> stop: unknown instance:
<rhumbot> lightdm start/running, process 2089
<rhumbot> dann wechselt er wieder auf die meldungen vom booten
<dadrc> Drück mal Ctrl-Alt-F8, bitte
<dadrc> Da auch nichts?
<rhumbot> wo sich nichts getan hat, letzte meldung ist noch "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility"
<dadrc> F7?
<rhumbot> ja F7
<rhumbot> ah moment
<rhumbot> ich glaub schon dass er da versucht hat was neu zu starten, aber er bleibt halt wieder bei der meldung "stupping system v ..." hängen
<dadrc> rhumbot, was für eine Grafikkarte hast du drin, welchen Treiber benutzt du dafür?
<rhumbot> nvidia, nvidia-current treiber
<rhumbot> das ganze sollte mit diesem bumblebee funktionieren
<rhumbot> ich aktivier die grafikkarte praktisch nie
<rhumbot> also die extrakarte die da drin ist
<dadrc> Also benutzt du den internen Intelchip mit dem normalen i915-Treiber
<rhumbot> da bin ich nicht sicher welcher treiber da verwendet wird. hab ich nie angegriffen
<dadrc> Nimm mal pastebinit und zeig uns /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dadrc> !pastebinit > rhumbot 
<kubine> rhumbot: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<leszek> hi
<rhumbot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092334/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Jo, da haben wir das Problem
<dadrc> Kein Treiber für deine intel-Karte.
<rhumbot> interessant. hat lange zeit funktioniert :/ ich schau amal welche da drin ist
<dadrc> Ich würd auch eher behaupten, da ist irgendwie der Treiber kaputtgegangen beim Update
<dadrc> Gib uns mal bitte die Ausgabe von `uname -a`
<rhumbot> Intel HD4000 sollte drin sein
<dadrc> Und `ls -l /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so`
<rhumbot> Linux rhumboat 3.5.2-030502-generic #201208151151 SMP Weg Aug 15 15:52:12 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dadrc> Wasn das für ein komischer Kernel?
<rhumbot> die intel_drv.so hat er nicht
<rhumbot> nur die nvidia. ich weiß nicht. ich hab ein paar dinge geändert nach installation, die hier gelistet waren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook
<kubine> Title: AsusZenbook - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> rhumbot, ist "xserver-xorg-video-intel" installiert?
<rhumbot> nein
<dadrc> mach mal
<rhumbot> ok
<dadrc> Danach neustarten
<rhumbot> ohja!
<rhumbot> das wars
<rhumbot> d.h. beim patch sind einfach die treiber verloren gegangen ?
<koegs> rhumbot: hast du den 3.5er Kernel selber installiert oder 12.04.3 frisch installiert?
<rhumbot> was heißt frisch installiert? Ich hab das System vor etwa 1 1/2 Monaten schätz ich aufgesetzt
<rhumbot> von Hand hab ich den Kernel glaub ich nicht geändert.
<koegs> kann nicht sein, dieser kernel wird niemals "automatisch" in einer 12.04 landen
<dadrc> Irgendwelche komischen PPAs drin, würd ich tippen
<dadrc> Die dürften dann auch dafür verantwortlich sein, dass die Treiber weg waren
<rhumbot> dann hängt das wahrscheinlich mit den updates zusammen die für das asus zenbook empfohlen worden sind.
<rhumbot> wenn meine Arbeit fertig ist kann ich das alles weggeben und mir im Oktober die neue Ubuntuversion anschaun. Und dann gleich für Backups planen :)
<dadrc> Hast recht, die empfehlen tatsächlich Mainlinekernel.
<rhumbot> na wunderbar. touchpad funktioniert auch nicht mehr. ich glaub da wird mehr kaputt gegangen sein
<boble> hi ich habe hier gerade die live cd von 12.04.3 am laufen und das funktioniert sehr gut, nur bekomme ich keinen ton, der sollte eigentlich von meiner amd radeon 6850 per hdmi an meinen HP monitor übertragen werden, was kann ich da tun?
<dadrc> boble, start mal `pavucontrol`
<dadrc> Wenn das nicht da ist, installieren
<boble> dadrc ok ist offen
<dadrc> Siehst du da den HDMI-Ausgang?
<dadrc> Unter Ausgabegeräte?
<boble> unter ausgabegeräte ist barts
<boble> ich hab jetzt mal unter wiedergabe => alsa plug-in BARTS HDMI Audio ausgewählt
<dadrc> Guter Schritt.
<dadrc> Was auch immer BARTS sein soll.
<boble> das ist der amd name für northern islands 6850 chips
<dadrc> Ah
<boble> aber wenn ich aus pavucontrol rausgehe, dann übernimmt er es nicht
<boble>  ich habe jetzt im hintergrund youtube laufen und sehe in pavucontrol den lautstärkebalken flackern aber es kommt kein ton
<dadrc> Und BARTS ist nicht unter Ausgabegeräte auf stumm geschaltet? Im Alsamixer auch nicht?
<dadrc> Ist es als Standardausgabe angewählt?
<boble> also ich kann es manuell auf stumm schalten, dann bewegt sich der balken nicht mehr (sowohl unter wiedergabe als auch unter ausgabegerät)
<boble> wie kann ich sehen ob es als standardausgabe gewählt ist?
<dadrc> boble, der Button mit dem Häkchen
<boble> wenn ich drüber fahre steht da: als ausweichoption setzen
<dadrc> Dämliche Übersetzung. Aber gut. Ist der gedrückt?
<boble> ja
<dadrc> Komisch, dann sind die Einstellungen soweit eigentlich richtig. Ist der Monitor zufällig stumm geschaltet? 
<boble> der ist auf 100%
<dadrc> Schade, wär so einfach gewesen.
<boble> ja :-D
<boble> naja ist ja jetzt nur ein bischen zum rumprobieren, was mir aber gerade passiert ist: ich habe den firefox irgendwie mit der leiste oben verschmolzen und krieg ihn jetzt nicht mehr als separates fenster, wie geht das?
<dadrc> Maximiert?
<boble> ja
<dadrc> Sollten eigentlich oben in der Leiste die Buttons angezeigt werden, wenn du drübergehst mit der Maus
<boble> also normal würde ich auf einen leeren teil des balken klicken un dann nach unten ziehen und dann wäre es wieder ein fenster
<dadrc> boble, guck mal im `alsamixer`, ob da irgendwo was auf stumm steht
<boble> alsamixer ist in ordnung alles auf 100 % bis auf die mics
<dadrc> Dann bin ich echt überfragt. Karte wird erkannt, PA gibt Signal drauf, kommt beim Monitor nicht an.
<boble> wie gesagt ist nicht so schlimm, vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich vorher in windows drin war und dort gemutet habe?
<dadrc> Sollte nach 'nem Neustart eigentlich weg sein, aber ganz ausschließen würde ich es nicht
<boble> noch eine abschlussfrage, wie kann ich testen, ob auf meinem pc vt-d bzw. iommu angeboten wird?
<dadrc> Sollte die entsprechende Flag in /proc/cpuinfo stehen
<dadrc> zB mit `cat /proc/cpuinfo` angucken
<dadrc> Obwohl, ne, ist Chipsetkrams, oder?
<boble> ich weiß nur nicht nach welcher flag ich suchen soll, svm ist da, das steht ja dafür ob vt grundsätzlich geht
<boble> das weiß ich jetzt leider nicht genau
<dadrc> Aber in dmesg sollte es auftauchen
<dadrc> Guck mal hier, Punkt 3: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_to_assign_devices_with_VT-d_in_KVM#Assigning_device_to_guest
<kubine> Title: How to assign devices with VT-d in KVM - KVM (at www.linux-kvm.org)
<gia> hallo, wie weiß ich, dass ich den neusten opensource graphic driver nutze? besteht eine möglichkeit den bestehenden driver zu "upgraden"? danke
<boble> danke schön
<dadrc> gia, wenn du regelmäßig Updates installierst, hast du auch den neusten Treiber, der bei Ubuntu dabei ist
<gia> alles klar, danke :-)
<rhumbot> dadrc kannst du mir nocheinmal kurz helfen? mein System ist komplett hinüber. z.b. funktionieren so Dinge nicht mehr wie wenn man ein Fenster an den Bildschirmrand zieht dass es dann auf Vollbild bzw. den halben Bildschirm maximiert. Oder auch Gesten abgesehen vom Scrollen gehen nicht mehr.
<rhumbot> Gibt es da einen Weg alle Standardpakete nachzuinstallieren? Das sind alles Dinge die direkt nach Installation funktioniert haben
<dadrc> rhumbot, "ubuntu-desktop" hat alle Standardpakete als Abhängigkeiten
<rhumbot> Das hat leider nichts geändert :/
<rhumbot> Muss ich nach einem Update auf 13.04 alle Programme neu einrichten?
<dadrc> Eigentlich nicht, nö
<dadrc> Das klingt aber alles nach Unity-Einstellungen. Hast du Unity mal auf die Standardwerte gestellt?
<rhumbot> hab ich nie umgestellt - glaub ich
<rhumbot> ja da gibs noch probleme: Xlib: extension GLX missing on display
<flint_> Hallo zusammen. Ich bin totaller linux neuling und bin auf der suche nach der passenden Linux-Distribution. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips geben?
<Robert_Zenz> flint_, Ubuntu.
<flint_> welche Vorteile hat Ubuntu gegenüber anderen Linux-Distribution? (sorry ich weiß das hier ist ein ubuntu chat)
<apollo13> gar keine
<exoon> gibt es ein "screen" für x-anwendungen?
<Robert_Zenz> exoon, genauer bitte.
<exoon> Robert_Zenz, naja, das tool "screen" nur für x-anwendungen halt. 
<Robert_Zenz> exoon, Ja, aber ich verstehe nicht wie du das meinst...irgendwas was Alt+Tab nicht schafft?
<PBeck> exoon: desktop?
<PBeck> exoon: schau dir mal kde oder gnome an die machen sowas wie screen ;)
<exoon> mit screen kann ich eine terminal anwendung starten und sie läuft nach dem schließen des terminals weiter. wenn ich mich von einem anderen rechner einlogge (ssh) dann kann ich mit der anwendung weiter arbeiten.
<exoon> müsste halt auch mit ssh -X (forwarding) funktionieren.
<PBeck> exoon: minimieren schließt doch keine anwendung
<PBeck> per ssh -X läuft doch auch alles weiter oder?
<exoon> denke nicht
<Robert_Zenz> exoon, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/11623/detach-reattach-an-application-run-on-x-over-ssh
<kubine> Title: x11 - Detach/reattach an application run on X over SSH? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<PBeck> exoon: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/xmove.1.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: xmove - pseudoserver to support mobile X11 clients (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<exoon> ah, das werde ich mir mal anschauen
<exoon> thx
<PBeck> exoon: auf den ersten blick empfehlen die alle vnc zu nutzen
<PBeck> exoon: was möchtest du genau machen? womöglich gibts noch einen anderen weg
<PBeck> exoon: andere möglichkeit wäre vnc, getunnelt durch ssh - eigentlich auch keine schlechte lösung
<exoon> PBeck, einfach nur einen Downloadmanager auf einem server laufen lassen. am liebsten wäre mir was passendes für die shell.
<exoon> d4x ist das tool meiner wahl.
<exoon> toll nicht mehr in den quellen.
<Rochvellon> ansonsten mal bei fatrat schauen
<PBeck> exoon: mach vnc per ssh tunnel das hört sich am erfolgsversprechendsten an
<Rochvellon> http://fatrat.dolezel.info/
<exoon> fatrat heißt der jetzt, aha
<kubine> Title: Home FatRat Download Manager (at fatrat.dolezel.info)
<exoon> PBeck, entfernter desktop?
<exoon> ja wäre machbar
<exoon> obwohl ssh -X finde ich besser, da habe keinen Desktop, sondern nur das Fenster.
<Rochvellon> wobei ich sehe, dass fatrat offensichtlich nicht weiterentwickelt wird. 1.2 beta2 ist jetzt seit über einem jahr die aktuellste version
<exoon> nuja, sollange es funktioniert
<exoon> xpra funktioniert supper
<exoon> ;)
<exoon> man muss nur darauf achten, die fenster nicht mit X zu schließen.
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-12
<bullgard4> Guten Morgen!
<nagha> mein system hängt sich willkürlich auf - freeze, nur mittels power 5sek. oder alt + druck + RISEUB lässt sich das gerät neustarten.
<dadrc> Wolltest du nicht memtest durchlaufen lassen? :)
<nagha> mehrmals am tag, ohne erkennbares Muster, memtest hat 4 stunden mehrere Durchläufe hinter sich, keine Fehler ;)
<dadrc> Na, das ist doch schon mal was.
<nagha> habe aber festgestellt, dass ich eine fehlerhaft partionsbelegung habe.
<nagha> gparted zeigt bei meinen Swap partitionen fehlermeldungen.
<nagha> ich habe auch komischerweise 2 swap Bereiche ^^
<dadrc> hmhmm.
<nagha> beim hochfahren erscheint immer:  Buffer I/O error on device zram0, logical block 256929
<nagha> im kern.log steht das ...
<dadrc> Das ist schlecht.
<dadrc> Also, klingt eigentlich doch nach kaputtem RAM
<dadrc> Aber du kannst mal testweise zram/compcache ausmachen
<nagha> ich nutze ecryptfs
<dadrc> Hat damit ja erstmal nichts zu tun
<nagha>  ist das so in ordnnung #blkid -w /dev/null  /dev/sda6: UUID="565b7cdd-8496-43a4-bee8-8d67565ff503c" TYPE="ext4"   /dev/zram0: UUID="63265f3b-582e-465f-971b-32d0FFe1632" TYPE="swap"  /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: UUID="2256FEd-bdd6-4dce-9693-ecc9bc63f5d0" TYPE="swap" 
<nagha> dadrc: warum habe ich aber 2 swap einträge ?
<nagha> kann ich einen entfernen?
<dadrc> So prinzipiell, joa.
<dadrc> Wenn du es genauer wissen willst, pack mal deine /etc/fstab in 'nen Pastebin
<nagha> http://nopaste.me/paste/674914615231728ed3964
<kubine> Title: fstab - Bash - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<koegs> schmeiss testweise erstmal zram-config wieder runter :)
<dadrc> Da ist nur ein swap dran
<dadrc> Das andere dürfte zram sein
<nagha> koegs: zram-config ist nicht installiert...
<dadrc> zramswap-enabler?
<koegs> kein zram-config aber zram drin, wasn das für eine ubuntu-version?
<nagha> zramswap-enabler auch nicht installiert :/
<nagha> 3.8.0-30-generic #44~precise1-Ubuntu  i386
<dadrc> nagha, zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `swapon -s`
<nagha> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority /dev/zram0                              partition	1027716	624	100 /dev/mapper/cryptswap1                  partition	2081788	0	-1
<koegs> !paste nagha 
<koegs> !paste > nagha 
<kubine> nagha: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<dadrc> nagha, hast du das irgendwann mal von Hand eingerichtet?
<nagha> jope, waren nicht mehr als 3 Zeilen *duck  http://nopaste.me/paste/660779600523176bb9e2b1   dadrc ja, aber dann habe ich nochmal eine neue installation draufgesetzt .
<kubine> Title: swapon - Bash - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<nagha> bei der neuen habe ich nichts manuell hinsichtlich der partitionen vorgenommen
<dadrc> Dann wundert es mich echt, wo das zram herkommt.
<dadrc> Das ist standardmäßig auf keinen Fall dabei.
<nagha> wie kann ich das denn wieder entfernen?
<dadrc> Das ist die Frage, wenn weder "zramswap-enabler" noch "zram-config" installiert sind, muss das jemand von Hand geladen haben
<dadrc> Also, erstmal kannst du es mit `sudo swapoff /dev/zram0` ausmachen, aber das wird dann nach einen Neustart wieder da sein
<nagha> kann ich dann die partition nicht einfach mittels gparted löschen?
<dadrc> Ist keine
<nagha> achso
<dadrc> Tut so, als wär es eine, ist aber in Wirklichkeit ein Stück von deinem RAM
<nagha> pfui, ich habe doch nur 2gb
<dadrc> nagha, mach das mal mit dem Befehl aus und guck, ob dein Rechner dann noch einfriert
<elmargol> GIbts einen trick oder so wie man nfs mounts so mounte kann das das system nicht hängt wenn man die Verbindung trennt? z.B. bei Suspend oder wenn man ausm wlan fliegt?
<nagha> dadrc: aus ist e jetzt, ich werde berichten, vielen dank euch.
<dadrc> elmargol, soft mounts
<dadrc> Haben dann andere Probleme, sind aber fehlertolerant, wenn die Leitung nichts taugt.
<elmargol> ich brauch etwas um Winxp ie6,7,8,9 via virtualbox zu starten hab aber nicht genug speicher aufm laptop
<elmargol> die werden beim reboot sowieso wieder auf 0 gestellt daher eigentlich egal wenn fehler passieren
<elmargol> dadrc, was google ich bezüglich soft mounts?
<dadrc> NFS soft mount ,)
<dadrc> Oder einfach beim Mounten "soft" als Option
<koegs> elmargol: oder einfach ins wiki schauen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS
<kubine> Title: NFS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagha> dadrc: kann man dieses zram mittels script beim  hochfahren unterdrücken?
<dadrc> kannst das modul blacklisten, dann wird es nicht mehr geladen. die schönere lösung wär aber, rauszufinden, wieso es geladen wird
<dadrc> gibt `grep -R zram /etc/modules /etc/modprobe.d/` irgendwas aus?
<ihmSelbst> guten morgen
<ihmSelbst> kann mir jemand einen tip geben? Wenn ich "sudo setfacl -d -m u:apache:rwx /home/stefan/public_html/" eingebe, erhalte ich setfacl: Option -m: Das Argument ist ungültig bei Zeichen 3.
<geser> ihmSelbst: gibt es den User "apache"?
<ihmSelbst> gibt's hier irgendwo 'ne Ecke zum Schämen? ^^
<ihmSelbst> danke
<geser> aus dem Kontext würde ich eher auf den User "www-data" tippen unter dem der Apache läuft
<dadrc> jo
<ihmSelbst> jo, klappt. Manchmal kann es so einfach sein ^^
<ihmSelbst> danke
<leszek> hi
<nado> moin
<nado> hat schon jemand gemerkt, dass der activity log manager unter 13.04 nicht mehr funktioniert?
<nado> besser gesagt, er lässt sich nicht abstellen
<sdx23> nado: http://launchpad.net - und da nach Bugreports suchen bzw. ggf. einen erstellen.
<kubine> Title: Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<nado> sdx23: danke, mache ich mal
<interceptor> hallo zusammen
<interceptor> wie kann man ein shellskript per doppelklick auf das symbol auf dem desktop aufführen?
<interceptor> ./skript.sh geht nur aus der konsole
<sdx23> an was erkennst du das?
<interceptor> das "nur" nehme ich dann mal zurück, sdx23 
<sdx23> interceptor: das hilft nicht weiter. Was tust du, was ist das Ergebnis, und was sollte es sein?
<interceptor> sdx23: auf meinem desktop liegt die datei update.sh. diese möchte ich gerne mit einem doppelklick ausführen können
<interceptor> es soll sich ein terminalfenster öffnen, und nachdem das script abgearbeitet ist, wieder schließen
<sdx23> Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften, "ausführbar" anhaken, "im Terminal" anhaken. Fertig.
<interceptor> ausführbar ist es schon, der rest klappt allerdings nicht
<sdx23> weil?
<sdx23> Ist da kein Feld zum Anhaken? Welches Desktopenvironment=?
<sdx23> Komm, lass dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen.
<interceptor> ah
<interceptor> jetzt geht es doch
<sdx23> na wunderbar.
<interceptor> habe das skript, welches auf dem desktop liegt noch mal auf den desktop verlinkt
<interceptor> ohne der verlinkung habe ich es nicht hinbekommen. 
<interceptor> danke, sdx23 
<interceptor> manchmal sieht man den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht
<ihmSelbst> ich habe heute irgendwie kacke an den fingern... :-(  Habe alles eingerichtet unter VirtualBox und jetzt wo alles fertig war, passiert folgendes beim anmelden: Ich gebe mein PW ein, er versucht irgendwas und springt zurück zur anmeldung. Irgendjemand ein Tip für mich?
<ihmSelbst> hier noch ein video vom verhalten: http://youtu.be/Lx5cMSwCWno
<kubine> Title: IMG 5343 - YouTube (at youtu.be)
<stevieh> haha, was ist denn das für ein Windows Logo, dass da kurz aufblitzt?
<ihmSelbst> ?
<ihmSelbst> VirtualBox?
<stevieh> ihmSelbst: evtl. per terminal einloggen und schauen, was in der .xsession-errors steht
<ihmSelbst> okay, wenn du mir noch den Pfad dahin verrätst, gehe ich gerne mal suchen ^^
<stevieh> ctrl-alt f1 geht doch auch in der vbox, oder?
<stevieh> die .xsession-errors steht im home des users
<ihmSelbst> okay, moment
<ihmSelbst> die steht randvoll.. ich versuche mal was daraus zu entziffern...
<ihmSelbst> gtk warning: attempting to read the recently used resources file at '/home/stefan/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but the parser failed: Failed to open file '/home/stefan/.local/share/recently-used.xbel': Permission denied
<ihmSelbst> ist zumindest die letzte zeile... wieso soll der da was nicht lesen sollen?
<stevieh> diese datei, wobei das ein warning ist, das ist nicht viel
<stevieh> mach mal ein ls -la auf diese datei...
<ihmSelbst> habe gerade rausbekommen das er das bei sämtlichen VMs macht. Sollte also nicht an einer Ubuntu-install liegen.
<stevieh> ??
<ihmSelbst> ls -la ergibt: rw root root 1284
<ihmSelbst> ich habe noch eine VM hier.. Die macht den selben quatsch.... Ich glaube das hat was mit VirtualBox zutun... 2 instanzen können nicht beide zugleich den selben fehler haben
<stevieh> auf diese datei
<stevieh> kapier ich nich
<ihmSelbst> ls -la recently-used.xbel ergibt -rw------- 1 root root 1284 Sep 12 09:40 recently-used-xbel
<stevieh> das ist aber komisch, dass die root gehören sollte. Hast du das als root reinkopiert?
<ihmSelbst> nicht bewusst....
<ihmSelbst> die sollten normalerweise mir gehören?
<stevieh> dann mach mal als root in /home/stefan: chown -R stefan:stefan .
<stevieh> in deinem home gehört dir eigentlich alles...
<dadrc> es sei denn, man führt grafische programme mit sudo aus
<dadrc> dann passiert sowas
<ihmSelbst> chown: fehlender Operand nach >>stefan:stefan"
<stevieh> den . hast du mit eingegeben?
<ihmSelbst> jetzt ja, und dann geht's.
<stevieh> ein wonder, ein wonder
<ihmSelbst> so, ich versuche nochmal 'ne anmeldung
<ihmSelbst> ne, immernoch das gleiche :(
<stevieh> na, dann weitersuchen, wahrscheinlich irgendne xauth oder sonstwas
<dadrc> .xsession-errors in nen pastebin, link hierher
<ihmSelbst> gern, habe ich eine möglichkeit das teil direkt von der konsole zu senden?
<dadrc> !pastebinit > ihmSelbst 
<kubine> ihmSelbst: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<ihmSelbst> danke
<ihmSelbst> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096944/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Nichts interessantes dabei
<ihmSelbst> hm...
<dadrc> Was stehtn in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ihmSelbst> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096957/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Auch ok
<ihmSelbst> was mich wundert ist das beide VMs gelaufen sind. Dann waren auf einmal alle Laufwerke in Virtualbox weg, seitdem startet keins der beiden mehr.... irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht
<ihmSelbst> ich installier nochmal Virtualbox neu
<doev> Wie kann ich ein share in /var/lib/samba/usershares readonly und (wenn es geht) nur sichtbar für 192.168.122.99 machen?
<doev> einfach read only = yes ?
<doev> schön nun sind alle ordner weg :(
<apricot1> wie kann ich in Totem den Farbabgleich dynamisch durchführen. Mit: 'Bearbeiten'/'Einstellungen'/'Farbton' Regler ist das unmöglich. Ich sehe die Änderung erst nach 'Schloießen' - was für ein Blödsinn...
<dadrc> Anderen Player nehmen
<rednet> wenn ich samba nicht mit win nutzen möchte muss ich dann auch die smb.conf bearbeiten?
<stevieh> klar
<rednet> kann ich irgenwo eine beispiel smbconf lesen ?
<stevieh> in /etc/samba/smb.conf und an vielen anderen Stellen im Indanett.
<rednet> ja danke
<dadrc> Was fehlt dir denn? Die smb.conf, die normalerweise dabei ist, funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut
<dadrc> Ansonsten sind auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/smb.conf noch weiterführende Beispiele.
<kubine> Title: smb.conf › Samba Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Domi__> Hallo, ich würde gerne bei mir für das lokale Netzwerk einen Owncloud Server aufsetzen und da ich das alles ein wenig separieren möchte wollte ich diesen in einer VM laufen lassen. Jetzt ist die frage ob ich Ubuntu oder Ubuntu server nutzen soll. Gibt es noch ein paar Unterschiede außer das bei dem Server die GUI fehlt?
<sonotos> Domi__: nimm einfach ein server image der letzten lts, wenn ich mich recht ensinne gibt es von den paketen her keinen unterschied, werden beim setup nur anderen bzw. weniger installiert
<sonotos> wenn das nur im lokalen netzwer ist kannst du zur not auch ne desktopversion auf den rechner hauen wenn du lieber ne UI hast
<Domi__> Ok. Wenn ich das ganze dann mal per Portforwarding an das Internet hänge sollte ich alle Ports außer den benötigen per iptable sperren oder?
<sonotos> na ja vom internet aus kommt man doch so oder so nur auf die dienste auf die du forwardest
<beaver74_> Domi__, das würde dann deine FW per FW-Regeln und NAT am Internet-Router regeln. Auf dem Server sollte nur das wirklich benötigte laufen.
<Domi__> OK. Also nur Apache,php und eine Datenbank. 
<sonotos> Domi__: genau das was du brauchst um den geplanten dienst anzubietet wobei sicher gestellt werden sollte, dass server die nicht von auserhalb (im sinne von != localhost) erreichbar sein müssen auch auf localhost hören
<Domi__> Für den anfang werde ich auf jeden fall auch nur localhost anwendungen zulassen. Auch im Apache
<ufo49> Wie sicher schätzt ihr die Verschlüsselung per PGP oder TrueCrypt noch ein?
<sonotos> ufo49: falsche channel aber lies das http://www.golem.de/news/verschluesselung-was-noch-sicher-ist-1309-101457.html
<kubine> Title: Verschlüsselung: Was noch sicher ist - Golem.de (at www.golem.de)
<ufo49> Sorry, ich nutze Ubuntu, daher die Frage hier
<TheInfinity> ufo49: ist trotzdem offtopic, aber dafür haben wir einen #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel :)
<leszek> hi
<Xantus> Hallo leute !
<Xantus> Ich benötige hilfe für meine nicht ganz speziele netzwerkfestplattenlösung (SMB-freigabe) kann mir hier eben jemand helfen ?
<koegs> !frag > Xantus 
<kubine> Xantus: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Xantus> Okey, ich speicher meine daten seit eh und je auf nem Linux-sat-reciver. dieser gibt die daten per samba frei. gibt es unter Ubuntu eine einfache möglichkeit  einen festen smb mount in /media/"dreambox" einzubinden ?
<ppq> Xantus: guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> sachtmal, ich vermute, dass mein UMTS Modem im Laptop doch noch an ist, obwohl im NM das Mobile Breitband kein Häkchen hat. Wie kann ich das ganz ausschalten?
<ppq> stevieh: "auser" als mit rfkill kann man es wohl nicht machen
<ppq> das kann iirc auch togglen zwischen an und aus, falls du einen shortcut einrichten willst
<koegs> evtl. ein modul entladen?
<koegs> oder geht es nur um "aus" im Sinne von "keine daten übertragen"
<koegs> ich dachte erst, abschalten, damit weniger stromverbrauch
<ring0> mit rfkill geht doch abschalten
<p01nt3r> Nabend. wie kann ich das einstellen, dass im Filemanager (heißt der wirklich "Dateien"?) per Backspace eine Ebene nach oben gesprungen werden kann? Ubuntu 13.04
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, wahrscheinlich gar nicht
<p01nt3r> ??? was ist das denn?
<mrkramps> tastenkürzel dafür sind normalerweise ALT + Cursor
<p01nt3r> und wo steht das?
<ring0> es funktioniert jedenfalls
<p01nt3r> ja das stimmt
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, diese tasten sind so zimelich standard für vor, zurück und hoch
<mrkramps> funktionieren so in den meisten dateiverwaltungen und browsern
<p01nt3r> ja gut, aber das muss doch irgendwo konfigurierbar sein?
<p01nt3r> im gconf-editor oder so?
<mrkramps> möglich
<mrkramps> bei Xfce4 ginge das über die konfigurationen in der datei accels.scm
<mrkramps> keine ahnung, ob es das auch für nautilus gibt
<stevieh> ppq: das klingt schonmal gut ;-)
<ring0> stevieh, den artikel zu rfkill haste bestimmt schon gefunden, ne? :)
<stevieh> nö, aber wofür?
<ring0> dachte du wolltest dein umts abschalten damit
<stevieh> jo, da kann ich ja rfkill eintippen und schauen, was es will.
<ring0> klar
<ring0> falls dennoch bedarf ist: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill 
<kubine> Title: rfkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> gibt da auch so ein paar rfkill sonderheiten
<stevieh> ja, lese ich gerade. Ich frag mich ja eher, warum der nm das nicht macht, wenn wwan inaktiv ist.
<ring0> hab ich hier mit meinem umts auch. der brauch auch eins auf die rübe mit rfkill damit powertop wirklich kein verbrauch mehr anzeigt 
<stevieh> naja, der verbrauch ist mir so halb wichtig. aber vor allem explodiert der Lautsprecher am Dell Monitor fast, wenn ich den Laptop mit der GSM antenne 2cm weg anschalte...
<ring0> ungünstig
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, nemo sieht nett aus ;-)
<p01nt3r> dankee
<passt> wie kann ich das festplattenmodell/hersteller unter ubuntu erkennen?
<dadrc> `sudo lshw -class disk`
<passt> danke
<counter> hi, habe ne kurze Frage, werden Festplatten mit 3 TB komplett unterstützt? hab Xubuntu 13.04 mit 3.9.9-030909-generic #201307031551  Frage nur deshalb weil meine neue exteren schon beim anschalten ein defektes Dateisystem hatte, habs diese mit ext4 Formatiert und nach fsck.ext4 bei 12% schon mehrere bad blocks, habe danach abgebrochen - 4 runtime-bad-block.total, end-toend-error 6 gescheitert
<mrkramps> counter, umtauschen und fertig
<counter> dachte vielleicht kompatiblitätsprobleme wegen dem  End-to-End Error, habe gut glaube ich jetzt auch nicht mehr http://de.hardware-wiki.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.#B0_.28176.29_bis_BF_.28191.29 ;)
<kubine> Title: S.M.A.R.T. – Hardware Wiki (at de.hardware-wiki.org)
<bekks> Was für ein End-to-End error? Was soll das sein?
<counter> nach dem Link "Erhöht sich bei Fehlern, die zwischen dem Cache der Festplatte und dem SATA-Controller auftreten"
<mrkramps> counter, platte und controller sind beide im externen gehäuse - also wenn "end-to-end-error" dann in dem gerät selber
<ppq> counter: mach einen smart "long" test und leg einen ausdruck des ergebnis der rücksendung bei, dann kriegst du in der regel problemlos und schnell eine neue
<ppq> je nach hersteller kann es auch schlauer sein, sich direkt an diesen zu wenden, bei WD zum beispiel
<counter> werde es erst mal beim handler versuchen, habe die platte vor ein paar wochen geholt, aber jetzt erst ausgepackt ... Betriebszeit steht auch nur auf 2 Stunden und bringe nen ausdruck der smart werte mit ... mal sehen - nen long test und einschicken kann ich dann ggf. immer noch, der test wird dann aber sicher lange dauern bei 3tb :D 
<counter> Danke
<xperia> kurze frage, hat jemand schon ubuntu touch für smartphones kompiliert? Stecke derzeit mit diversen problemen fest und suche jemanden mit erfahrung.
<xperia> gegebenfalls android leute könnten auch hilfreich sein!
<k1l> xperia: frag am besten mal in #ubuntu-touch , da sind die spezialisten
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-13
<ihmSelbst> Morgen
<ihmSelbst> wollte nur bescheid geben... Konnte mich gestern nicht mehr in gnome anmelden und wurde nach der PW eingabe wieder zur anmeldung 'gebeten'.. Habe mit apt-get install gnome-session das problem in den griff bekommen, dann fehlte das panel, weclhes ich auch noch installierte... Seither läuft es wieder
<swed3> Hallo, ich benutze unter ubuntu unrar auf der Kommandozeile. Dort möchte ich ein Multipart-Archiv entpacken, welches leider mit einem "CRC failed" endet. Wie kann ich das Entpackte behalten, so dass es Unrar am Ende nicht wegwirft?
<dadrc> swed3, -kb
<elsystem> Hallo liebe Gemeinde :)
<elsystem> habe ein problem mit meinem USB Adapter BELKIN
<elsystem> benutze Lubuntu 13.04
<elsystem> Bluetooth adapber Belkin F8T012xx1
<elsystem> habe diesen wiki verwendet
<elsystem> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung
<dadrc> Eben war es noch ein USB-Adpter.
<kubine> Title: Einrichtung › Bluetooth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wasn nu?
<elsystem> leider zeigt er mir unter der Befehlszeile "lsusb | grep Bluetooth" keinen adapter 
<dadrc> elsystem, abziehen, anstecken, Ausgabe von `dmesg` in 'nen Pastebin.
<elsystem> hat sich erledigt :)
<elsystem> hatte blueman und gnome-bluetooth gleichzeitig installiert 
<elsystem> weiss einer wie ich per terminalzeile den soundserver bestimmen kann von meinem system ?
<Harald523> Huhu! Ich hab grad ne Sendung mit dem Satreceiver aufgenommen, wurde auf zwei TS-Dateien aufgeteilt. Womit kann ich die denn jetzt schneiden?
<ppq> !videobearbeitung > Harald523 guck mal hier
<kubine> Harald523 guck mal hier: Informationen zu Videobearbeitung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<Harald523> ppq ich hab jetzt dvbcut genommen, das behauptet aber, dass die gewählte Datei kein Video enthält.
<Harald523> ppq VLC kann das Video aber abspielen.
<ppq> Harald523: dann wird das h264-codiertes video sein, wie bei hdtv üblich. damit kann dvbcut leider nicht umgehen.
<Harald523> ppq was kann denn damit umgehen?
<ppq> Harald523: ich kenne mich damit nicht gut aus, lies einfach mal den artikel und probier ein paar der genannten aus. darum wirst du ohnehin nicht drum herum kommen :)
<ppq> pitivi klingt vielversprechend
<Hans-Martin_> hallo, hab eine offtopic Frage: gibt es einen IRC-Channel zum Austausch über Hosting-Provider? Hab schon versucht, mit Google was zu finden, aber zu allen Suchwörtern, die mir einfallen, kommen nur INfos zum Hosten von IRC-Servern...
<ppq> Hans-Martin_: im freenode nicht, zumindest nicht über deutsche hoster. es gibt aber etliche foren. google mal nach "server forum" oder so. </offtopic>
<Hans-Martin_> Danke! ich hab inzwischen eine Suche für die  Freenode Channel List gefunden, ist tatsächlich nichts in der Richtung... Aber Foren gibt es haufenweise, das stimmt.
<dodo4444> hallo, mit pavucontrol stelle ich unter "Wiedergabe" öfters zwei Loopbacks die ich angelegt habe um (ich stelle diese von "Internes Audio Analog Stereo" auf "Null-Ausgabe"). Ich suche jetzt nach einer Möglichkeit dies mit einem Befehl über die Kommandozeile umzustellen.
<dodo4444> Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich das hinbekomme?
<dadrc> dodo4444, pacmd set-default-sink
<ppq> auch: man pulse-cli-syntax
<dodo4444> danke erstmal ich werde mir das gleich mal anschauen!
<dodo4444> leider komme ich nicht richtig damit klar,
<dodo4444> gebe ich beispielsweise "pacmd set-default-source 25" ein, erhalte ich ">>> Source 25 does not exist."
<dodo4444> 25 ist in meinem fall der index des ersten loopbacks (bei diesem soll das modul mit dem index 24 eingestellt werden, also die "Null-Ausgabe"
<dadrc> Moment, du willst den Sink ändern, den ein Loopback benutzt?
<dadrc> Dann ist set-default-source falsch, sorry.
<dadrc> Dürfte dann eher move-source-output sein
<dodo4444> ich kenne mich mit den begrifflichkeiten nicht aus, aber ich denke das es das ist was du sagtest: den sink ändern den ein loopback benutzt
<dodo4444> dadrc: danke, das versuche ich direkt
<dodo4444> dadrc: hm, scheint nicht zu funktionieren:
<dodo4444> bei: pacmd move-source-output 24 25
<dodo4444> erhalte ich:
<dodo4444> >>> No source output found with this index.
<ihmSelbst> btw, habe mir ein neues board + cpu geholt.. das system frisst insgesamt im leerlauf 532 Watt. Setze ich die cpu-core um 0.15V nach oben, bin ich zwar jenseits der 5Ghz, jedoch steigt der verbrauch auf über 800 Watt.. Ist das normal? O_o
<dadrc> dann wirst du wohl in `man pulse-cli-syntax` nachgucken müssen, das ist auf jeden Fall das richtige Tool.
<dadrc> 532 W im Idle ist schon völliger Wahnsinn.
<ihmSelbst> ... das ist ja auch kein handy ;)
<dadrc> Na, frag mal im #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<dodo4444> dadrc: du meinst move-source-output ist das richtige tool?
<dadrc> Nö, pacmd
<dodo4444> achso, ok
<dadrc> ok
<dadrc> argh.
<dadrc> Erinnert ihr euch noch an mein NAS, was Reboots statt Shutdowns macht?
<dadrc> In /var/log/wtmp sind auch nur reboots drin.
<dadrc> Seh ich das richtig und da ist irgendeine Config total hinüber?
<dadrc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101652/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Ich sag: Fahr runter, das Ding sagt: Nö, reboot.
<dadrc> Irgendwelche Ideen, warum da irgendwas reboots fordert?
<jokrebel> dadrc: Dass das BIOS wegen Erroreinstellungen ein Wake veranstaltet vielleicht?
<dadrc> Dann würd das nicht im Linuxlog auftauchen, oder?
<jokrebel> dadrc: Oder irgendwo ein Amok laufendes WOL
<dadrc> Nö, WoL ist aus und passiert sogar ohne Netzwerkkabel
<jokrebel> dadrc: Da üsste ja Linux nichts davon, ja.
<jokrebel> +w
<dadrc> Taucht aber im wtmp auf, siehe Pastebin
<geser> ich würde sagen, dass es normal ist (die Einträge). Meine sehen ebenfalls so aus aber die VM fährt sauber runter
<dadrc> Mit dem Reboot?
<geser> ja, "reboot   system boot  3.8.0-19-generic Wed Sep  4 08:18 - 16:43  (08:25)"
<leszek> h
<leszek> i
<nubcake> Hallo, kann mir hier evtl. jemand helfen? mein system startet nicht mehr (hängt ewig beim starten) scheint als ob irgendein kernel oder gnome paket unbeabsichtigt entfernt wurde :( (habe keine wlan und lan verbindung mehr aktiv auf dem laptop)
<bekks> Und was hast du vorher entfernt?
<nubcake> ich habe aus /boot/ ältere linux-image pakete ge "purged"
<nubcake> und wahrscheinlich auch eines, das nicht weg sollte...
<bekks> Und das waren welche...?
<bekks> Und was genau passiert?
<nubcake> das wenn ich so genau wüßte
<leszek> nubcake: gepurged mittels apt oder aptitude so hoffe ich und nicht manuell oder ?
<nubcake> 3.5.0-35 bis 36 oder so ähnlich
<nubcake> leszek: per apt-get --purge remove linux-image-nummer
<leszek> nubcake: erstmal für die zukunft hier: 
<leszek> sudo apt-get -y purge $(dpkg --get-selections | awk '((/^linux-/) && (/[0-9]\./) && (!/'"`uname -r | sed "s/-generic//g"`"'/)) {print $1}')
<leszek> das entfernt alte kernel außer dem der gerade läuft
<leszek> dann um das zu fixen, live system booten in das installierte system chrooten und dort dann den kernel neuinstallieren
<nubcake> leszek: uff... gibts das auch in leicht? :D
<nubcake> hab nichtmal ein livesystem da seh ich gerade.. :(
<leszek> nubcake: also das ist schon in leicht. Wenn du das linux system nicht mehr gebootet bekommst, dann führt ja kein weg mehr drum herum ein live system zu booten
<nubcake> hm.. ok ich lade mal die iso :)
<nubcake> danke erstmal für die hilfe
<swed3> Guten Abend zusammen, wie kann ich unter Ubuntu auf der Konsole herausfinden, wie viele Zeilen eine sehr große Textdatei hat?
<stevieh> wc -l geht nicht?
<swed3> stevieh, doch funktioniert, aber das kannte ich nicht, danke dir
<stevieh> ok
<Loetmichel> moin
<Loetmichel> sat mal, hat einer einen tip wie ich einen ubuntu 12.04.1 (genauer gesat diese maschine: http://cyrom.dyndns.org/phpsysinfo/index.php?disp=dynamic ) server den ich blöderweise ohne lvm installiert hab damals heile um eine 2 tb platte aufgestockt bekomme?
<kubine> Title: phpSysInfo 3.0.10 (at cyrom.dyndns.org)
<Loetmichel> (updaten der kiste wäre auch mal fällig)
<Loetmichel> sehe ich gerade
<Loetmichel> schubbst zum richtigen Howto würd reichen
<bekks> Ich verstehe die Fragge nicht ganz. Willst du die Platte tauschen oder einfach nur zusätzlich einbauen?
<TigersClaw> moin moin
<swed3> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich aus einer großen Textdatei die ersten x Millionen Zeilen auf einfache weise löschen kann?
<bekks> sed
<bekks> Wieviele Zeilen hat die denn?
<swed3> 75mio
<bekks> Klingt wie ein Logfile.
<apollo13> ed ist doch viel lustiger^^
<swed3> und wie macht man das mit sed? Die Artikel dazu klingen wie ne Wissenschaft für sich ^^
<bekks> "sed delete lines"
<swed3> ahh, okay danke
<Loetmichel> bekks: zusätzlich einbauen
<bekks> Loetmichel: Wo ist denn dann das Problem? :) Einbauen, LVM drauf und los.
<Loetmichel> aber halt nicht als EIN mountpoint weil ich den platz an mehrerern stellen brauche
<Loetmichel> ist "lvm nachträglich installieren" selbsterklärend?
<bekks> Partition anlegen, in voller grösse, pvcreate, vgcreate, lvcreate
<bekks> und dann mount --bind und das Zeug hinmounten wohin du es (ausser dem eigentlichen Mountpoint) noch haben willst.
<Loetmichel> <- bahnhof...
<Loetmichel> ich glaub ich brauch erst mal einen "grundkurs LVM"
<bekks> Loetmichel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<kubine> Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Loetmichel> bedankt
<bekks> dnf :)
<Loetmichel> eine frage noch: kann ich damit die 1tb die jetzt "/" beinhaltet und die neue 2tb zu einem 3tb "/" LV zusammenfassen? 
<Loetmichel> oder muss ich dafür erst alles sichern?
<bekks> Nur mit Sicherung und und zurückkopieren.
<Loetmichel> ah ja, dann kann ichs auch gleich neu installieren
<Loetmichel> danke
<Loetmichel> DAS war die eigentliche frage
<bekks> Ah :)
<Loetmichel> war wahrscheinlich etwas blöde gestellt
<Loetmichel> so, dann mal bett
<sdx23> hu? Das ist doch nur ein pv zur vg hinzufuegen und das fs vergroeszern. Ansich sollte das alles direkt gehen. (Was natuerlich nicht heisst, dass man kein Backup haben sollte)
<bekks> sdx23: Er hat ja / nicht in einem LV.
<sdx23> bekks: achso. Gut, dann ist natuerlich schlecht.
<sdx23> Wobei ich dann vermutlich: 2TB rein, lvm dadrauf, / rueber, 1TB zu lvm dazu.
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-14
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<HAWiese> Moin, moin!
<bullgard4> HAWiese: Du kannst hier einfach Deine Frage zu Ubuntu stellen, auch wenn Dir keiner auf Deinen Gruß antwortet.
<HAWiese> danke bullgard4, wie beende ich Programme die im Hintergrund weiterlaufen z.B. smuxi oder rhythmbox?
<LetoThe2nd> HAWiese: kill, respektive killall oder pkill
<bekks> HAWiese: Auf den "Schliessen" Knopf drücken, oder das Programm in den Vordergrund holen und dann beenden.
<matzexh> hallo, ich baue mit einem bash skript einen ssh tunnel von einem system zu einem anderen auf, dieser wird alle 5 minuten getestet ob er noch funktioniert. Wenn er weg ist soll der Tunnel neu aufgebaut werden, jedoch bekomme ich dann die Fehlermeldung "bind: Address already in use" die erkennung, dass der tunnel nicht mehr funktioniert, klappt. Wie kann ich den entsprechenden Port wieder frei geben um einen neuen tunnel aufzubauen? Der Tunnel geht dann "
<matzexh> kaputt", wenn das dsl sich neu verbindet hinter dem der host 1 sitzt, welcher sich zu host2 verbinden will.
<bekks> ssh beenden.
<sdx23> matzexh: nimm mosh
<dreamon> Hab Ubuntu auf einer 8GB SSD installiert. 2GB sind noch frei. Wie stehen die Chance das ich von 12.10 auf 13.04 upgraden kann?
<bekks> Schlecht.
<bekks> Räum halt auf :)
<dreamon> Hmm.. gar nicht so einfach. Mal schauen wo der ganze Kram sein soll. sudo apt-get autoremove hab ich schon hinter mir.
<bekks>  sudo apt-get clean und /var/cache/apt/packages/ bereinigen.
<dreamon> Was sollte ich ungefähr rauskitzeln?
<bekks> 4GB frei.
<montecito> ich habs auch schon mal mit 1,5 gb freiem speicher geschafft, kommt auch drauf an, was alles geupdatet werden muss / wie viele pakete du drauf hast
<bekks> Japp.
<montecito> bzw. wie viel von den 6gb sind userdata?
<dreamon> Sind ziemlich wenig Programme drauf. /usr ist 3.1GB groß. Davon sind alleine /usr/share 1.5GB und /usr/lib 1.2GB. Mal schauen ob ich alte Kernel loswerden kann
<bekks> Und wie gross ist /home ?
<dreamon> /home/dreamon ist gerade mal 352.9GB groß
<dreamon> ups. MB ;)
<dreamon> /home/dreamon/.cache ist davon 169Mb und thumbnails 122,9MB
<dreamon> Ah das thumbnails zeug, das hat er scheinbar für Unity angelegt. Das verwende ich eigentlich gar nicht.
<dreamon> Darf ich das löschen?
<sdx23> Gewiss. Das kommt im Zweifel ehh wieder.
<sdx23> Zum Pakete durchwühlen gibt's auch ein paar Tools, leider kenne ich aber kein richtig gutes, was Abhängigkeitsbaeume und deren Groessen darstellt.
<bekks> dreamon: Mach eine Sicherung und probier halt das Update aus.
<dreamon> In dem Fall kann ich Risiko gehen. Kein großer verlust. Aber ich hätte das System gern so schlank wie möglich.
<bekks> Dann installier einfach ein Ubuntu 13.04 neu.
<dreamon> Wer legt denn diese Thumbnails an? Hab da hunderte drin gehabt.
<newtotux> Hallo.
<bekks> Deine Desktopumgebung legt die an.
<bekks> moin newtotux 
<newtotux> Habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu... Habe die Version 12.10 und möchte den Hostname ändern... Dazu logge ich mich auf der Shell ein (es ist ein vps!). Hier sehe ich den Hostname root@derhostname:~#.
<bekks> Das ist nicht der Hostname, das ist der Shellprompt.
<bekks> Der Hostname heisst bei Dir "derhostname".
<newtotux> ja sicher, aber der Hostname wird nach einem Neustart wieder resettet
<bekks> Wie setzt du den Hostnamen denn neu?
<newtotux> indem ich ihn in der /etc/hosts ändere und danach noch in der /etc/hostname
<sdx23> Es ist ein vps - kann gut sein, dass der Provider Skripte verwurstet hat, die Unfug treiben.
<bekks> newtotux: Benutz doch einfach "hostname meinneuerhostname".
<newtotux> müsste sich dann nach einem Neustart nicht auch was am Shellprompt ändern?
<newtotux> scheint wohl wirklich so, dass der Provider murx gebaut hat mit irgend einem Script...
<dreamon> /proc/kcore ist eine 1GB große Datei.. Wofür ist die da?
<ring0> dreamon, guck mal in "man proc" nach kcore
<dreamon> ring0, Danke
<leszek> hi
<PBeck> hi
<dreamon> leszek, Hallo. Macht du noch Video-Tuts?
<leszek> dreamon: ab und zu, kde tips & tricks und ganz aktuell sailfish os sdk programmierung. Ubuntu Videotutorials eher weniger
<leszek> dreamon: und natürlich neptune videotutorials
<leszek> :P
<dreamon> leszek, Hast mir einen Link. Habs irgendwie aus den Augen verloren.
<dreamon> Habe gerade was mit "sudo make -f makefile.linux install" installiert. Programm geht aber nicht. Wie kann ich das wieder deinstallieren?
<dadrc> Hoffen, dass das Ding `make uninstall` hat. Sonst: Im Makefile gucken, was passiert und von Hand löschen
<dadrc> Beim nächsten Mal: checkinstall statt make install
<ppq> das klingt nach makemkv
<dreamon> ppq, Ja genau
<ppq> das geht super mit checkinstall, siehe dadrc 
<bekks> Erstmal sauber deinstallieren jetzt.
<dreamon> ppq, Habs installiert .. kommt aber beim Starten eine Fenster mit Fehlermeldung"Application failed to initialze"
<dreamon> Im makefile.linux steht nichts von uninstall. make uninstall -> keine Regel für uninstall .. hmpf
<bekks> Dann makefile lesen und von Hand den Kram wieder löschen.
<dreamon> Naja.. viel wird da ja nicht installiert. Lediglich -> install -D -m 755 out/makemkv $(DESTDIR)$(PREFIX)/bin/makemkv -> das kann ich ja per Hand löschen.
<dreamon> Frage hab ich das nun falsch Kompiliert? Aber ich vermute das wenn ich es mit checkinstall gemacht hätte, würde es auch nicht laufen. Oder?
<bekks> Wir wissen nicht, wie du es kompiliert hast.
<dadrc> nö, aber mit checkinstall könntest du es sauber wieder deinstallieren ;)
<dreamon> hihi.. dann werde ich mal schauen wie ich es ans laufen bekomme. bzw. hats vielleicht jemand unter Ubuntu am laufen?
<bekks> Was hilft es Dir, wenn es jemand anders hat?
<bekks> Die Frage ist, wie du es kompiliert hast.
<dreamon> bekks, So wies da steht -> http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=224
<kubine> Title: www.makemkv.com View topic - MakeMKV 1.8.5 for Linux is available (at www.makemkv.com)
<dreamon> Helfen würde es, dann wüßte ich ob ich mir die Arbeit machen sollte. ;)
<dreamon> Ich machma das hier -> http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/files/makemkv.html
<kubine> Title: MakeMKV › ubuntuusers statisches Wiki (at staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Was soll das helfen?
<bekks> Egal, ich habe keine Lust dreimal das selbe zu fragen.
<dreamon> Welche Frage war noch offen?
<dreamon> Der Link sollte zeigen wie ich es installiert habe.
<dreamon> bekks, Der hier -> So wies da steht -> http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=224
<kubine> Title: www.makemkv.com View topic - MakeMKV 1.8.5 for Linux is available (at www.makemkv.com)
<bekks> Egal was noch offen war. Ich frag das nicht x-mal.
<dreamon> tzz
<User4321> Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei eine LAMP Installation durch zu führen und möchte den apache Server nur aus dem Lan erreichbar machen. Ist es genug wenn ich listen 192.*.*.*:80 zu der ports.conf Datei hinzufüge?
<dadrc> listen gibt an, auf welchen IPs gehört nicht, nicht auf welche IPs gehört wird.
<dadrc> Würde sogar behaupten, dass da Wildcards nicht erlaubt sind.
<dadrc> Außerhalb deines LANs ist der Server aber eh nur erreichbar, wenn du die Ports vom Router weiterleitest
<dadrc> Also, gesetzt den Fall, dass du NAT benutzt, aber bei der IP ist davon auszugehen.
<User4321> naja seit mein Router bei der standard Konfiguration so eingestellt war das alle Ports auf den ersten PC der sich verbindet weitergeleitet werden überrascht mich gar nichts mehr. Es wurden nur noch ein paar Ports über 60000 nicht weitergeleitet weil diese vermutlich für das NAT gebraucht wurden. 
<bekks> NAT braucht keine Ports.
<leszek> dreamon: hier der link zu meinem youtube channel, da ist ne ganze kram: http://www.youtube.com/user/llelectronics ansonsten ales weitere hier: http://techviewpodcast.wordpress.com/
<kubine> Title: Leszeks Youtube Channel - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<dreamon> leszek, Danke. Das schau ich mir gerne an. Mach weiter so. 
<dreamon> Bist du bei Radiotux auch noch ab und an? Wurde in letzter Zeit ruhiger.
<User4321> natürlich brauch NAT Ports, wie sollte der Router sonst die externen Verbindungen auf interne IPs abbilden?
<bekks> NAT setzt Adressen um, nicht Ports.
<sdx23> (nicht primaer jedenfalls)
<apollo13> User4321: was du meinst ist port forwards und nicht nat
<User4321> Ich meine in diesem fall NAT der Router muss die Quellport des internen clienten durch einen freien Port im Router ersetzen. Das ganze wird dann in der NAT Tabelle gespeichert. Also brauch NAT sehr wohl Ports.
<bekks> Was du meinst, ist Port forwardings.
<bekks> -s
<apollo13> User4321: das hat aber nix mit nat zu tun, der router hat immer ein port mapping
<apollo13> alleine schon für connection tracking etc…
<apollo13> User4321: und nur die ports über 60k für nat zu verwenden wäre sehr sinnbefreit
<User4321> Natürlich hat das was mit NAT zu tun, ohne NAT müsste er das ganze nicht machen. (Außer für connection tracking). Dann hätte jeder Client im internen Netzwerk eine IP die auch von außerhalb erreichbar wäre und der Router könnte die Pakete einfach weiter verteilen und müsste gar kein Portmapping betreiben. Naja auf jeden Fall war dieser Alice Router so eingestellt das Port 0-60k auf...
<User4321> ...meine IP...
<User4321> ...weitergeleitet wurden. Der wurde dann laut aussage des UI für NAT verwendet
<stevieh> und warum muss man bei NAT Ports umlenken? 
<apollo13> stevieh: weil mehrere computer das gleiche source port für irgendwas verwenden könnten
<stevieh> stimmt, da war was...
<apollo13> User4321: was du meinst ist NAPT, NAT im eigentlichen RFC Sinne ist meines wissens wirklich nur address translation
<apollo13> siehe auch rfc 2663
<User4321> ok den unterschied zwischen NAPT und NAT ist mir nicht bekannt. 
<apollo13> die idee von nat ist zb dass du 192.168.0.0/24 auf 10.0.17.0/24 mappst
<apollo13> NAPT wird dann verwendet wenn du nur eine IP zur Verfügung hast
<apollo13> was auf einen Homerouter zutrifft; dort muss er dann wie du richtigerweise sagst eine Tabelle mitführen die ports auf ips und dort wiederrum die richtigen sourceports mappt
<apollo13> weil leider letzteres am häufigsten ist wird es oftmals mit NAT bezeichnet, wenngleich das die falsche bezeichnung ist :(
<User4321> Ok in meinem Informatik Buch wurde genau das als NAT beschrieben. Wieder was dazugelernt. 
<apollo13> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation hat die unterscheidung ganz nett, one-to-one und one-to-many
<kubine> Title: Network address translation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<apollo13> äh many-to-one
<User4321> ok thx
<User4321> Hallo, ich habe gerade LAMP nach der Anleitung installiert http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LAMP . Aber phpinfo() gibt nichts aus
<kubine> Title: LAMP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<User4321> kann es sein das bei dieser Installation libapache2-mod-php5 fehlt?
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-15
<_pingu> kubuntu 12.04:  nach einer aktualisiserung sagt mir firefox dauernd ich soll einen flash player installieren. manchmal spielt er es dann doch ab. was kann ich tun?
<nubcake> Hallo, kann mir evtl. jemand behilflich sein? Habe letztens versehentlich aus /boot/ zu viele linux-images entfernt.. sprich auch das aktuelle.. nun startet mein system nicht mehr. habe auf anraten hier im channel nun eine live version gebootet, nun weiss ich allerdings nicht mehr weiter, nurnoch dass gestern von irgendwas mit chroot die rede war, aber wie, was und warum weiss ich leider nicht mehr. Danke imVoraus 
<bekks> !chroot
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu chroot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<nubcake> bekks, ich gucks mir mal durch, danke
<nubcake> bekks, weisst du zufaellig, wie ich das tastatur layout per shell auf de umstellen kann, dieses us layout ist extrem nervig :(
<bekks> loadkeys de
<nubcake> danke >)
<ppq> nubcake: du hast die manuell aus /boot gelöscht? ohje...
<nubcake> ppq, naja per apt-get remove --purge
<ppq> achso
<bekks> nubcake: Du wurdest dringend gewarnt, das nicht zu tun, von apt-get.
<bekks> Warum hast du es trotzdem getan?
<nubcake> wahrscheinlich, weil ich das in der eile ueberlesen habe
<bekks> Ja, zweimal. Und zweimal in der Eile mit "OK" bestätigt, wobei die Voreinstellung "No" ist?
<ppq> nu ist's halt passiert.
<bekks> Japp.
<locodir-user> Hallo zusammen, ich bin Ubuntu Neuling und suche nach einer möglichkeit oder einem Tread bei dem ich mein Ubuntu  als mediacenter wie auch als fileserver für Windoof systeme nutzen kann. kann mir jemand weiter helfen `? THX
<bekks> !windows
<bekks> !samba
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu Samba finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
<locodir-user> Samba ? das ist alles ? 
<ppq> !xbmc > locodir-user 
<kubine> locodir-user: Informationen zu XBMC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XBMC
<ppq> xbmc und samba sind alles, was du brauchst
<ppq> wenn du eine tv-karte und viel zeit hast, kannst du dich auch noch in VDR einarbeiten
<locodir-user> nein TV Kaste habe ich nicht 
<locodir-user> Vielen dank noch mal für die info, jetzt weiss ich wenigstens in welche richtung ich mich einlesen muss. 
<shirow88> Guten Tag, ich wollte mal in Ubuntu-Tweak reingucken. Jedoch startet das Programm einfach nicht. Kann mir dabei jmd helfen?
<__ada__> Hi. hab ein abgefahrenes Problem. Meine Softwareaktualisierung will immernoch ca 115 KDE-Pakete aktualisieren, obwohl die betreffenden Pakete längst nicht mehr installiert sind. Ich kann seit Tagen auch sonst nichts mehr aktualisieren, weil da immernoch diese Pakete vorgewählt sind
<ring0> __ada__, hast du es mal im terminal versucht?
<__ada__> klaro, da wird wegen nen doppelten Sources.lst Eintrag gemeckert.
<ring0> hast du ihn entfernt?
<__ada__> Ich hab jetzt die betreffende Softwarequelle einfach deaktiviert. Ohne das Repo wird mir die Aktualisierung nicht angezeigt
<__ada__> dafür kann ich aber nun auch keine KDE-Programme installieren. narf
<__ada__> ich hab ein "unmögliche Situation" angefordert. Er kann kde-runtime nicht mehr installieren
<__ada__> aber es scheint, als hängt gwenview nicht nur von kde-runtim ab, sonder über diesen Umweg auch gleich von plasma&co
<User4321> Hallo, ich würde gerne die Rechte von einem Ordner ändern. Ich hab also "chmod -c 0770 Pfad" verwendet. Wenn ich jetzt die Rechte mit stat abfrage bekomm ich aber trotzdem noch 777 als ausgabe
<Fuchs> User4321: welches Dateisystem? 
<Fuchs> User4321: einige, z.B. FAT, erlauben keine solchen Rechte. Kommt auch drauf an wie es gemounted ist etc. 
<User4321> Auf meiner Platte verwende ich ext4 aber das ist ein gemountetes Verzeichnis in mnt
<Fuchs> wie gemounted? Wird via nfs/samba darauf zugegriffen? Wenn nein: wo ist das drauf, und welches FS ist da? 
<User4321> Also Ubuntu lauft in einer VM und das Hostsystem ist hier Windows 7. Der Ordner ist via der Freigabe von VMware gemountet. Das Datensystem das von Windows 7 verwendet wird ist NTFS
<Fuchs> Gut, dann wird das vermutlich keine solche Rechtevergabe erlauben, das kann sehr gut sein 
<User4321> schade. Ich will Owncloud verwenden und habe das document root von Apache da. Nun sagt mir aber Owncloud das ich zur Funktion von Owncloud die Rechte 770 setzen muss
<User4321> gibt es eine Möglichkeit Owncloud vorzugaukeln das die Rechte 770 währen?
<apollo13> lol, nein
<apollo13> wobei, doch
<apollo13> mit LD_PRELOAD die stat funktionen überschreiben ;) (geht zwar aber das solltest nicht ernst nehmen)
<User4321> das hätte ich auch nicht. Ich patche Owncloud jetzt. Ist einfacher und das ist ihr keine Produktive Umgebung und der Apache ist auch nicht von außen zu erreichen
<apollo13> wie wärs wenn du einfach ordentliche mounts/filesystems verwendest :þ
<User4321> wie würdest du den Ordner den in eine VM mounten das man die Rechte verändern kann?
<apollo13> mit ordentlichen protokollen
<apollo13> ich bin keins windows user ;)
<bekks> Das kannst du tun wie du willst, es wird technisch nicht gehen, da NTFS keine POSIX Dateirechte kennt.
<User4321> Also ich denke das geht schon wenn man die Mount-Option permissions setzt oder?
<bekks> Ich denke das nicht, nein.
<bekks> NTFS kann keine POSIX BErechtigungen und wird sie auch mit keiner Mount-Option können.
<User4321> aber Datein Eigentümer gehen schon. Aber vermutlich hast du Recht
<bekks> Nein, auch Eigentümer geht nicht.
<bekks> NTFS kennt keine POSIX Dateiberechtigungen.
<User4321> Eigentümer schon zumindest laut dem Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<kubine> Title: chown › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<exoon_> ein ubuntu server hängt im netzt über wlan (192.168.2.4) und gibt einem weiteren client internet über eine lan direct verbindung. jetzt will ich diesen clinet direkt aus 192.168.2.x erreichen können. dann muss ich routing fürs wlan interface konfigurieren?
<User4321> naja tortzdem vielen dank, ich habs jetzt in Owncloud geänderz
<User4321> *t
<jokrebel> ĜN8
<Guest35032> hi - wo kann ich grub-einstellung vornehmen wenn ich ein efi grub verwende?
<ppq> Guest35032: wie immer: /etc/default/grub u.a.
<ppq> Guest35032: uefi selbst lädt nur grub, das du ganz herkömmlich konfigurierst
<Guest35032> naja, ich meine eher zb kernel parameter
<Guest35032> bzw - ah, seh es gerade
<Guest35032> danke (hab eben erst gewechselt und bin noch beim installieren ;)
<ppq> jo. auch die in der /etc/default/grub
<Guest35032> jap - und update-grub2 (nicht update-grub) !?
<ppq> Guest35032: update-grub geht auch
<Guest35032> hm,k - mal testen ob er es uebernommen hat , thx
<Guest28172> hm - also entweder er hat die parameter nicht uebernommen oder ich mach noch was falsch - folgendes steht in der /etc/default/grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash allow-discards root_trim=yes"  dennoch funktioniert fstrim nicht
<ppq> wenn das eine ssd ist und du ext4 nutzt, solltest du lieber die mountoption "discard" in der fstab hinzufügen, dann brauchst du kein fstrim
<ppq> mit sehr frühen SSDs war das problematisch, mit heutigen ausnahmslos nicht
<Guest28172> ja, jedoch muss es vorher funktionieren
<Guest28172> (verwende lvm)
<ppq> ah, lvm. auch verschlüsselt?
<Guest28172> ja - wobei ich auch sehe, das allow-discards muss hinter die platte
<ppq> richtig
<ppq> in der crypttab
<Guest28172> wie mach ich das am besten?
<ppq> nein, halt, in ubuntu ist die syntax anders
<ppq> siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM#TRIM-mit-Festplattenverschluesselung
<kubine> Title: TRIM › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> luks,discard am ende
<Guest28172> thx
<ppq> dazu dann noch discard als option in der fstab und alles wird gut
<Guest28172> thx *teste*
<unma> hat geklappt, danke ppq 
<ppq> keine ursache 
<unma> hm, ne idee wie ich TRIM fuer die /boot parti aktiviere?
<bekks> So wie vorhin gesagt.
<bekks> fstab-Eintrag
<unma> naja - fstrim wirft fuer boot nen fehler -  FITRIM ioctl failed - das gleiche wie bei root vor der grub-anpassung
<bekks> unma: Naja, wir kennen deine fstab nicht und wissen auch nicht was du da genau tust.
<bekks> Und von was für einer "root Anpassung" redest Du?
<rhagu> hallo, ich habe gerade ubuntu 12.04 in einer vm installiert und zwar mit virtio treibern unter kvm, jetzt macht aber grub probleme und lässt sich nicht installieren. Hat da jemand eine idee dazu?
<bekks> Ja, nimm keine virtio Treiber.
<rhagu> kk, noch andere?
<bekks> Das wird dein Problem lösen.
<rhagu> ja, und die leistung senken
<bekks> Was Unsinn ist.
<rhagu> warum gibts die virtio treiber dann überhaupt?
<ring0> ppq, wenn ich discard nur in /e/crypttab habe, ermöglicht mir dies doch, fstrim händisch ausführen zu können, ne?
<ppq> ring0: jo
<bekks> rhagu: Warum soll es sie denn nicht geben? Der Punkit ist ein anderer: Du hast so massive Probleme damit, dass es (aus meiner Sicht) keinen Sinn ergibt, diese unter Verwendung von virtio zu lösen, wenn man das Problem wesentlich schneller lösen kann.
<ring0> ppq, bin mir bei meiner guten alten intel x25-m nämlich nicht so sicher, ob ich discard wirklich in der fstab haben möchte. deswegen händisch ab und zu
<unma> bekks - default fstab - hab noch nichts angepasst - boot ist nen ext2 und "root anpassung" -> discard zu /etc/crypttab und root_trim=yes zu /etc/default/grub hinzugefuegt
<bekks> unma: ext2 kann doch gar kein trim, oder?
<unma> laut wiki kann es trim
<unma> wobei nur batched discard -> fstrim und nicht per fstab
<ppq> ring0: die sollte kein problem mit discard als mountoption haben. hast du das mal getestet?
<ppq> man merkt es, wenn die das nicht mag :D
<ring0> ppq, ja, es wird problem gefressen. dennoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die ssd das so mag ;)
<ring0> s/problem/problemlos
<ppq> ring0: *falls* sie es nicht mag, gibt es recht bald performanceeinbrüche, das merkt man eigentlich schnell.. und kann es dann immer noch wieder rausnehmen
<ppq> ring0: außerdem wird's eh zeit für was neues. ;p
<unma> hm, ich glaub ich werde es mal eben mit ext4 reinstallen - askubuntu.com sagt, dass trim nicht bei ext2 geht, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM#TRIM-ext4 sagt es geht
<kubine> Title: TRIM › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Whatever...
<Marcelius82> hi
<Marcelius82> frage, ich versuche MySQL unter Ubuntu 12.10 beizubringen,  dass es utf8 sein soll
<Marcelius82> klappt aber nicht...
<bekks> Was genau tust du denn?
<Marcelius82> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=bt2Kz1Gf
<Marcelius82> ich tue folgendes:
<Marcelius82> [mysqld]
<Marcelius82> init_connect='SET collation_connection = utf8_general_ci'
<Marcelius82> init_connect='SET NAMES utf8'
<Marcelius82> character-set-server=utf8
<Marcelius82> collation-server=utf8_general_ci
<Marcelius82> skip-character-set-client-handshake
<bekks> Pastebin.
<Marcelius82> bekks, oben ist ein pastebin paste
<Marcelius82> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=bt2Kz1Gf
<bekks> Und danach nicht mehr.
<Marcelius82> waren das echt zu viele zeilen?
<bekks> Ja.
<Marcelius82> ok ich mach's nicht mehr
<Marcelius82> bekks, ich hab den Fehler gefunden :)))
<bekks> Und der war...?
<Marcelius82> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart  ist nicht das gleiche wie    /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Marcelius82> *gg*
<bekks> Ja, das kann man unterschreiben.
<Marcelius82> daran hab ich 2 Stunden gesucht
<Marcelius82> guter Gott klar dass nichts half
<Marcelius82> bekks, mit  skip-character-set-client-handshake   kann der client jetzt nicht mehr zu latin1  switchen, oder?
<bekks> Marcelius82: Wenn dein Client das tut, solltest du Dir massive Gedanken machen.
<Marcelius82> so, Danke bekks 
<Marcelius82> ich geh heim
<Marcelius82> bye bye :)
<Marcelius82> und Danke!
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-08
<droid909> hallo
<droid909> wie kann ich diesen Brief geben ? http://i.gyazo.com/16fd94520bed0088561c348089db10fa.png
<droid909> ß
<jokrebel> ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
<droid909> wo ist es auf der Tastatur ?
<jokrebel> Auf der Deutschen Tastatur neben der 0 beim ?
<droid909> danke
<Koech> Hi
<imox> wie kann ich einen user auf ein verzeichnsi beschränken? bzw. geht das? ich will einen sftp user haben der halt nur auf ein verzeichnis zugriff haben soll. 
<koegs> imox: chroot
<imox> koegs: und wie genau ;) = ?
<koegs> hab grad nur eine für centos in den favoriten: http://www.chriscowley.me.uk/blog/2012/11/19/sftp-chroot-on-centos/
<kubine> Title: SFTP Chroot on CentOS - Just Another Linux Blog (at www.chriscowley.me.uk)
<yogg> Hi
<rednet> mein Ubuntu will das ich auf 14.04 umstige. Lohnt das bei meinem kleinen laptop?
<yogg> Wenn ich in der /etc/fstab "barrier=0" für eine ext4 prtition eintrage, deaktiviere ich damit das journal, oder wird das journal weiterhing geschrieben? (Das dann alles im Festplattencache landet ist mir klar)
<jokrebel> rednet: Kommt auf das Laptop an. Aktuell hast Du 12.04?
<rednet> ja genau laptop e 3535 
<rednet> 335
<rednet> lenovo
<dadrc> yogg, das sollte/dürfte auf das Journaling keinen Einfluss haben
<dadrc> Die Barriers sorgen nur dafür, dass Schreibzugriffe in der richtigen Reihenfolge stattfinden
<jokrebel> rednet: Hab hier ältere Hardware erfolgreich mit 14.04 am laufen.
<rednet> Ich finde den Laptop jetzt schon lahm und ich fürchte er wird dann noch langsamer
<yogg> dadrc: danke. Wenn das journal Grundsätzlich geschrieben wird, dann reicht mir das ganze schon. Der Cache selbst müsste gut genug abgesichert sein.
<jokrebel> rednet: Du kannst ja ne "leichtere" Desktopumgebung mal testen. Zum Beispiel LXDE oder XFCE. Kann man ganz leicht zusätzlich installieren (Metapakete lubuntu-desktop oder/und xubuntu-desktop) und dann beim Loginscreen hin und her switchen.
<jokrebel> rednet: Vermutlich bremst Dich der 3D-Effekt von Unity so spürbar.
<jokrebel> rednet: Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher hast Du denn?
<rednet> 4
 * jokrebel hat hier nur 3 GB
<rednet> wie kann ich sehen was der rechner an programmen geladen hat
<jokrebel> rednet: Der hat ja sogar schon USB3 und HDMI
<rednet> jo 
<rednet> also ich denke ich mach da was falsch
<jokrebel> top zeigt Dir ne Liste mit allen laufenden Prozessen
<rednet> allerdings 32 bit 
<rednet> danke erstmal
<rednet> wenn mich der Terminal nicht rauslässt gibts da ein trick
<musca> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/86/Movie_poster_the_terminal.jpg
<sidolee> was eignet sich fuer eine kleine praxis als vpn loesung
<sidolee> sprich also auch die hardware um von aussen auf die praxis zuzugreifen
<stevieh> wegisser
<dio88> Guten Abend, ich habe bei einem Laptop von einer Freundin ein update durchgeführt. Jetzt läd der Grafiktreiber nicht mehr. Hat da jmd ein Tipp bzw braucht noch infos?
<testdr> klar, welche Freundin---
<nagetier> dio88, lspci und lsmod könnten jemandem helfen
<nagetier> !paste > dio88 
<kubine> dio88: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<testdr> nagetier: lenk doch nicht ab - laut seiner Fehlerbeschreibung ist der Nutzer entscheidend
<nagetier> testdr, bist du auf droge?
<nagetier> dann genieße das auf deine art aber nicht hier+
<testdr> noe - aber manche verstehen es nicht, dass bei hardware der nutzer nur als fehlerquelle interessant sein könnte
<dio88> Wer den aufgesetzt hat, weiß ich nicht. Ich komme nur über grub in die shell. Welche angaben "genau" bräuchte man daraus?
<testdr> dio88: was ist mit rescue-mode? probiert?
<testdr> dio88: oder meinst Du die grub-shell, d.h. linux startet nicht mehr
<dio88> Ja, bin über den rescue mode in die shell. Alte kernel oder graphic safe mode gehen nicht.
<dio88> Bin mit dem Handy nun "verzweifelt" hier her ^^
<testdr> dio88: noch ein anderer Rechner im Haus oder eine bootfähige ubuntu-live-version greifbar?
<dio88> Leider nicht. Sollte eigentlich nur mal ein update machen und das "y und z" wieder richtig machen
<testdr> dio88: d.h. Du hast das update gestartet?
<dio88> Ja, da ging er noch. apt-get upgrade u dist-upgrade
<testdr> aha - also kein update sondern gleich ein upgrade
<testdr> tödlich!
<dio88> Mh.. Habe ich gemerkt
<testdr> dio88: hast Du gesehen wie weit das durchgelaufen ist? Oder hast Du (wie viele übrigens) gar nicht die Aktivitäten anzeigen lassen?
 * Hootch Its upgrade time ... alle jahre wieder ...  :D
<dio88> Soweit lief alles bis zum ende durch. Habe den am ende manuell neu gestartet.
<testdr> dio88: wenn das upgrade (mindestens) überwiegend durchgelaufen ist, dann darfst Du eigentlich keine alten Menüeinträge im grub-menu auswählen - dass sind dann alte kernel, die je nach Vorgängerversion gar nicht mehr mit den aktuellen tools zusammenspielen
<testdr> dio88: na fein - beim Start, gab es im grub-menü den neuen Menüeintrag? oder bootet der ohne Menüanzeige?
<dio88> Gibt einen neuen. Alte 3.5.0-49. Neu 3.13.0-35
<testdr> ok -- und du hast jetzt laufen? -- falls die shell das kann: uname -a
<testdr> dio88: läuft gerade der kernel 3.13.0-35
<dio88> Genau
<testdr> dio88: linux-kenntnisse? - kannst Du testen ob nicht read-only gemountet ist? Also z.B.  in welchem Verzeichnis Du bist und ob Du mit "touch dummy.txt" so eine datei anlegen kannst?
<testdr> dio88: kannst auch "whoami" eingeben um zu sehen welcher user Du bist
<dio88> Momentan bin ich root
<testdr> dio88: ok - und kannste Datei anlegen?
<dio88> Readonly
<testdr> dio88: das ist schlecht -- da ist mehr faul -- das ist wie bei einem festplattenausfall, stomausfall, der nicht korrigiert werden konnte
<testdr> dio88: Du kannst erstmal wieder einen neustart probierten und schauen ob beim Start das fsck nicht doch die partition repariert -- dazu gibtst Du einfach jetzt ein:   reboot
<dio88> Läuft
<testdr> dio88: was? fsck?
<dio88> Moment
<dio88> Habe grade neu gestartet. Bin jetzt schon mal beim login. Jetzt muss die Mühle etwas laden
<testdr> dio88: das login? war das graphiche login?
<testdr> +s
<dio88> Genau.
<dio88> Oke.
<testdr> also kommt etwas Grafik..
<dio88> Es hat jetzt soweit geklappt. Sieht "normal" aus...
<dio88> Ich starte nochmal neu. Gucken ob es jetzt "immer" normal startet
<testdr> trotzdem - schau dir mal die log-Dateien an (sofern Du etwas ahnung hast kontrolliere nach der zeitangabe in den log-Dateien ob die Meldungen da erklären können warum das schief ging)
<testdr> dio88: d.h der neustart war aus dem Menü über das Icon
<dio88> Uuuuund das wars wieder
<dio88> Startet wieder nicht mehr
<testdr> dio88: Du warst zu schnell - du hättest erst versuchen sollen zu prüfen was nicht geht und ob die log-dateien hinweise liefern warum es schief ging
<dio88> Ehrlich gesagt, will ich wieder nach Hause xD
<testdr> dio88: jetzt gibt es das gleiche spiel wahrscheinlich wieder -- vielleicht fährt er nicht sauber runter --- also falls read-only und root-user, wieder "reboot" eingeben
<testdr> arme freundin..
<dio88> Nicht meine. Nur eine...
<testdr> trotzdem -- Papier und stifft und die Prozedur aufschreiben und mit ihr durchgehen
<dio88> Also wenn ich vorher fsck mache startet der normal.
<testdr> dann geht vielleicht das ausschalten/reboot aus dem grafischen menü nicht sauber -- statt dessen im Terminal mal ein "sudo shutdown -h now" eingeben und prüfen ob dann auch nicht sauber runtergefahren wird
<dio88> Lief reibungslos
<dio88> Jetzt mal den start testen
<dio88> The system is running in low-graphic mode
<testdr> und? war das vorher (nach dem update/upgrade) auch schon so?
<dio88> Ja. Also keine Änderung
<testdr> dio88: was für eine grafikkarte/chip?
<testdr> dio88: das upgrade bringt grob gesagt fast ein komplett neues grafiksystem und dementsprechend kann es da probleme geben
<dio88> intel corporation mobile gm965 gl960
<testdr> omg
<dio88> Mhm...
<testdr> dio88: jetzt müsste ich auch erst nach der hardware suchen - d.h. du gibst besser noch mehr daten zum laptop an, model, cpu - vielleicht weiss jemand sofort bescheid wo man nachsehen sollte
<dio88> Bis das ding hochgefahren ist, dell vostro 1500
<testdr> dio88: komisch -- ich finde zum dell vostro 1500 eine nvidia geforce 8400m
<dioLaptop> ich kann jetzt etwas ins pastbin schreiben
<testdr> dioLaptop: lspci
<dioLaptop> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419842/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> dioLaptop: keine Ahnung von der Hardware - laut Suche z.B. das könnte helfen:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/454623/should-i-install-intel-graphics-installer-for-intel-mobile-gm965-gl960
<kubine> Title: drivers - Should I install Intel Graphics Installer for Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<testdr> dioLaptop: das am Ende, die 3 Zeilen:  sudo add-apt ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<testdr> dioLaptop: im Terminal natürlich und dann noch das update, upgrade danach
<dioLaptop> add-apt not found o.O oder bin ich einfach zu müde?
<tiax> nein, der Befehl ist falsch. add-apt-repository heißt's
<testdr> dioLaptop: na ja, das ist vom April dieses Jahres und wichtig ist nur der Hinweis, dass es für diesen grafik-chipsatz einen Treiber gibt - nichts umwerfendes, aber wahrscheinlich mit der kompletten wxga-Auflösung
<testdr> ja - tiax hat recht -- bei mir gibt es auch nur ein "add-apt-repository"
<tiax> dioLaptop: und bitte nicht das xorg-edgers - PPA hinzufügen
<tiax> der Grafikchip ist ziemlich alt, da braucht man keine nicht-empfohlenen PPAs, die Treiber werden in vollem Umfang bei X mitgeliefert
<dioLaptop> das heißt jetzt?
<testdr> dioLaptop: dann braucht es aber wohl noch die Ausgabe von "lsmod" - ob das richtig x11-modul geladen wird - vielleicht schaust Du auch mal in das xorg.log
<tiax> ich weiß auch nicht, hab jetzt net zwei Stunden zurück gelesen. Was macht ihr denn da?
<dioLaptop> erst mal lsmod http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419847/
<kubine> Title: lsmod › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> tiax: nach einem update+upgrade bootet der laptop jetzt zwar mit dem kernel 3.13.0-35, aber im low-graphics modus -- d.h. wohl beim upgrade wurde das nicht automatisch angepasst -- dazu hat er noch probleme, dass scheinbar nach einem reboot/shutdown, der rechner im read-only modus startet, fsck 
<tiax> testdr: zeile nach „startet, fsck“ abgeschnitten 
<testdr> fsck wird nicht richtig gemacht und erst nach erneutem reboot wird sauber ge-mountet
<testdr> mmh -- ein i915 treiber für die Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960? Keine Ahnung ob es da eine bessere Auswahl gibt -- ich komme immer noch nicht darüber weg, dass meine suche nach dem dell vostro 1500 mir eine nvidia als graka lieferte -- gibt es da unterschiedliche laptop-ausstattungen? ob das das geladenen dell-modul auch weiß(in lsmod Ausgabe)
<dioLaptop> ich habe keine ahnung : /
<tiax> das Dell-Modul ist nicht für die Grafik zuständig
<tiax> und die meisten Laptops kann man bei Dell konfigurieren
<tiax> was war das denn für ein Update? Precise auf Trusty?
<jokrebel> testdr: Im Zweifelsfall sollte lspci/lsusb das besser wissen als irgendwelche Datenblatt-Seiten
<testdr> tiax: nein -- da steht im lsmod ja i915
<tiax> testdr: nein was?
<tiax> ist schon in Ordnung, das Treibermodul für die 960er heißt so
 * tiax sitzt seit Jahren an einem Inspiron 1525 mit gleicher Hardware
<tiax> (consumer-Reihe)
<testdr> also wenn es der richtige Treiber wäre, dann könnte man mit xrandr (etc.) nachsehen ob man nicht die richtige Auflösung einstellen kann -- ist das wxga?
<tiax> das klappt nur, wenn X auch den richtigen Treiber verwendet. Wenn das aber im low graphics modus startet, ist das wohl meistens vesa
<tiax> wenn KMS nicht geht, geht's auch mit dem richtigen Treiber nicht. Kann viele Gründe haben, da muss man jetzt halt logfiles anschauen
<dioLaptop> jetzt ist kein loew graphic. wenn ich vorher fsck mache startet der "normal"
<tiax> ah
<testdr> dioLaptop:  sagte ich aber schon - mal in /var/log/Xorg.0.log nachschauen welchen Treiber x11 nutzt
<tiax> ist das echt reproduzierbar? Reboot – Grafikprobleme, fsck dann reboot– keine Grafikprobleme?
<testdr> also ist es das herunterfahren, das nicht sauber beendet
<tiax> was passiert noch, Dateisystem r/o? Dann geht X natürlich auch nicht
<testdr> dioLaptop: Du solltest nochmal statt nur reboot auch mal ein richtiges Ausschalten (also stomlos) und neu anschalten prüfen
<tiax> von dem Fall bräuchten wir dann halt die logfiles beim booten
<dioLaptop> ehm, hier mal die xorg.0.log files http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419852/
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> dioLaptop: oder wie gesagt, wenn es jetzt zu lange/zu viel wird -- auf Zettel aufschreiben die Prozedur mit dem doppelten Start und demnächst reparieren
<testdr> dioLaptop: ja -- dieses X11 hat den Grafiktreiber für die Intel-Graka geladen und das war dann auch die mit der richtigen Grafikauflösung?
<dioLaptop> sah so aus, nach der meldung low graphic reagiert er nicht mehr wirklich. jetzt hat er die richtige
<testdr> dioLaptop: nach dem Xorg.log -- 1280x800 pixel Auflösung, das ist wxga
<tiax> häh was, nein!
<tiax> grep doch mal nach EE und WW, das kann weder DRI noch Framebuffer öffnen und schaltet deswegen zurück auf vesa
<dioLaptop> ?
<testdr> tiax: ja - ich hab nur am Anfang geschaut - da kommt ja noch jede Menge
<tiax> also da ist einiges im Eimer
<tiax> könnte schneller sein, ein Backup von /home/ zu machen und 14.04 neu aufzusetzen vom Livesystem
<testdr> das wird er wohl nicht haben
<dioLaptop> damn...
<testdr> dioLaptop: wenn Du noch mal ein "update" machst - vielleicht kommen noch ein paar pakete nach ..?
<dioLaptop> da will man "kurz" helfen, zerstört alles und hinterlässt erst kaputter als vorher xD
<dioLaptop> moment
<testdr> dioLaptop: d.h. natürlich die Quellen auch nochmal neu laden
<tiax> naja wenn er vorher Kernel 3.5 hat und jetzt 3.13, hat er von precise of trusty aktualisiert
<tiax> und nicht über do-release-upgrade, wenn ich das log hier richtig lese sondern einfach die Pakete aktualisiert
<dioLaptop> moment, da kommen jetzt nochmal neue pakete über dist-upgrade nach
<tiax> äh war dein erstes „upgrade“ unterbrochen?
<testdr> na dann daumendrücken -- sonst bleibt wirklich nur live-installation neu
<tiax> naja mach das upgrade mal, aber zuerst bitte sudo apt-get update machen
<dioLaptop> nein, lief durch. 
<dioLaptop> habe ich
<tiax> gut gut
<tiax> kannst es ja mal versuchen aber Du hast echt weniger Ärger, wenn du es einfach vom livesystem neu aufsetzt
<dioLaptop> habe grade nichts hier
<tiax> man kann auch vom android-handy booten: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid
<tiax> Verwendung auf eigene Gefahr natürlich, aber mit USB-Kabel und ISO auf dem Handy kannst den Laptop vom Handy starten lassen wie von nem USB-Stick
<dioLaptop> na, da muss sie denn lieber bis morgen warten......
<testdr> tiax: das android-handy kann dvd-rom spielen mit einer iso-Datei?
<tiax> testdr: jo
<tiax> testdr: nicht jedes Handy. Die meisten können "usbstick", einige Kernel können auch "cdrom". Manche isos gehen nur als cd
<dioLaptop> so, ich teste mal n neustart
<tiax> also das schöne ist, dass auf dem Laptop die Linux-Installation aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach out of the box durchläuft und alle hardware geht
<tiax> ob's beim Vostro genauso ist, weiß ich nicht, aber mein Inspiron kam damals mit ubuntu gutsy ausgeliefert
<dioLaptop> nope
<dioLaptop> same problem
<dioLaptop> bleibt wohl nur eine neuinstallation
<tiax> ist nicht so wild, vorher halt /home sichern
<testdr> dioLaptop: dann doch die ubuntu-14.04-live-version und damit erst testen ob die Hardware eigentlich problemlos laufen sollte - und für ältere Hardware gleich Xubuntu oder Lubuntu testen
<dioLaptop> werde ich machen. nochmal danke fur die hilfe : )
<tiax> also in der Konfiguration mit Core2 Duo 2GHZ und 3GB RAM packt der auch das normale ubuntu ohne Schwierigkeiten
<tiax> ymmv
<dioLaptop> oke^
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-09
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Approach> Hi@all kann mir jemand verraten wo der chrome user profil gespeichert ist? Hab rm -rf ~/.cache/google-chrome/ gemacht. Dann starte ich den chrome erneut und Profil ist immer noch da :(
<koegs> Approach: also chromium legt sein profil in ~/.config/chromium ab
<Approach> koegs: will den profil löschen weil dauernd hat der Browser ein Problem
<Approach> aber es lässt sich nichtmal der Profil löschen
<Luyin> Approach: find . -maxdepth 2 -iname *chrome*
<Approach> selbst wenn ich purge... remove mache und dann wieder install
<Luyin> evtl auch -maxdepth 3 oder du lässts weg
<Approach> ahhh... ./.config/google-chrome
<Approach> danke Luyin das hat mir geholfen
<Luyin> np
<koegs> Approach: purge und remove entfernen nicht die user-daten
<Brigitte> Hallo! Was passiert, wenn ich Ubuntu 12.04 noch einmal installiere (überinstalliere)? Werden a) die alten Einstellungen von z.B. firefox übernommen oder b) erhalte ich eine jungfräuliche Installation? Falls a), was muß ich tun, um b) zu erhalten?
<Brigitte> Ich habe zur Zeit Ubuntu 12.04 neben WinXP.
<dadrc> Was versprichst du dir denn von der Installation?
<Luyin> Brigitte: wenn du ein backup machst und bei der installation "manuelle partitionierung" wählst, kannst du die festplatte(n) so partitionieren, dass /home nicht angerührt wird, allerdings nur, wenn /home schon jetzt auf einer separaten partition liegt.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn du /home als einzelne Partition hast, kannst du die Nutzerdaten behalten, sonst nicht und du solltest vorher dein komplettes Nutzerverzeichnis sichern.
<Brigitte> dadrc: Benutze Ubuntu erst seit 3 Wochen, bin also Anfängerin. Habe sehr viel (zuviel)  Zeit mit Reparaturversuchen verbracht und wünsche mir nur noch eines: Einen kompletten Neustart mit einem jungfräulichen System.
<Brigitte> Leider kann ich die Platte nicht formatierten, da ich ja noch das WinXP drauf habe (und das funktioniert wenigstens)
<dadrc> Brigitte, tjo, wenn du das willst, Daten aus /home/Brigitte (oder wie auch immer dein Nutzer heißt) sichern, Ubuntu in der Partition neu installieren
<dadrc> Dann die Daten zurückkopieren
<Brigitte> Danke für den Tipp. 
<man3g> moin moin
<man3g> mal ne frage, kann ich es unter ubuntu bewerkstelligen, das ich nen raid controller kaufe, 2 platten zusammenschließe ohne datenverlust ?
<dadrc> hmmh? Wie genau meinst du das?
<dadrc> Wenn du einen Raidcontroller benutzt, sieht da Ubuntu erstmal wenig von, der Controller arbeitet darunter
<dadrc> Den Raid richtest du dann auch nicht in Ubuntu ein, sondern im BIOS des Raidcontrollers
<man3g> habe 2 x wd red 4tb , die eine ist gerade beschrieben, ich überlege ob ich die zu einen verbund zusammen schalten soll, damit ich 1x 8tb habe. nur kann ich die Daten vor dem zusemmenstellen nicht auslagern...
<man3g> ob ich mich dafür entscheide weiß ich auch noch nicht wirklich, vielleicht ist es besser weniger speicherplatz zu haben (ausmisten) und auf die 2te backupsschreibe
<dadrc> Hat dann nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, sowas macht der Raidcontroller alleine
<man3g> ok
<dadrc> Würd aber nicht davon ausgehen, dass das geht
<dadrc> Ist auch meiner Meinung nach keine gute Idee
<dadrc> Wenn du den Speicherplatz von beiden Platten nutzen willst, binde die 2. Platte einfach irgendwo ein
<man3g> meine blueray disk backups werden langsamm sehr viele ^^
<dadrc> RAID0 zum Speichern von Daten ist eigentlich nie eine gute Idee
<dadrc> Wenn dann eine Platte stirbt, sind die Daten von beiden Platten we
<dadrc> *weg
<man3g> das gilt doch für alle raid arten ?
<man3g> platte tod, daten weg?
<man3g> ach ich verwechsle grad was... ^^
<dadrc> Alle anderen Raidsorten sind eigentlich dafür gedacht, den Ausfall einer oder sogar mehrerer Platten ohne Datenverlust zu verkraften
<dadrc> Nur RAID0 kann das garnicht.
<man3g> muss mal nachsehen, bei raid 0 bekommt man ja auch keine zusätzliche performance,  vielleicht finde ich ein Raid das mir beide volumen zusammenschließen lässt und performance speed erhöht
<dadrc> RAID0 macht zusätzliche Performance.
<dadrc> Kapazität aller Platten (wenn sie gleichgroß sind), Performance wächst (im Optimalfall) * Anzahl der Platten. Aber halt mit bereits erwähnten Nachteilen
<tiax> man3g: also egal wie Du es am Ende machst, Backups brauchst Du trotzdem. RAID ist kein Backup!
<man3g> jop
<dadrc> Das sowieso.
<tiax> wenn Du aus Versehen was löscht, verschwindet es von allen Platten
<stevieh> tja und wenn du aus versehen was löschst und es erst nach dem nächsten Backup merkst hast du dir auch die karten gelegt-> historische backups will man haben.
<man3g> ausversehen was löschen gabs bei mir noch nicht, jedenfalls nicht so das ich historische karten gebraucht hab...
<SunTsu> man3g: spätestens wenn Dir zig Platten gleichzeitig ausfallen weil sie alle aus einer Serie sind wirst Du jubeln wenn Du ein Backup hast
<rednet> ich habe lubuntu nachinstalliert taucht dann nur das softwarecenter auf in der dash??
<dadrc> was?
<phillip> lubuntu nachinstalliert? den Desktop?
<rednet> ja
<dadrc> Aber was hat lubuntu mit dem Softwarecenter zu tun?
<rednet> wenn ich in der dash lubunt eingebe kommt lubuntu softwarecenter
<phillip> rednet: ja und?
<dadrc> ↑
<dadrc> Wenn du die Lubuntu-Session benutzen willst, musst du die beim Login wählen
<rednet> ich dachte 
<rednet> die kann man da nicht auswählen
<phillip> rednet: die sind für alle Desktops installiert
<phillip> rednet: oder was meinst du?
<rednet> ich dachte ich kann jetzt lubuntu als 2. desktop wählen
<phillip> ja
<rednet> nur wo
<phillip> im Login screen
<k1l> ausloggen. am login screen auf lubuntu stellen, einloggen lubuntu nutzen
<phillip> wie dadrc auch schon gesagt hat :)
<k1l> rednet: was du suchst ist wohl eher ein virtualisierungslösung wie vbox
<rednet> mom
<rednet> nein es kommt keine auswahl von lubuntu es bleibt  alles beim alten .
<rednet> Es startet aber es kommt keine auswahl
<k1l> hast du das paket "lubuntu-desktop" installiert? oder das lxde paket?
<phillip> rednet: hast mal auf das ubuntu-logo geklickt?
<rednet> beim einloggen?
<phillip> ja
<rednet> nein
<rednet> mach ich mom
<rednet> das war die lösung .Besten dank
<phillip> bitte :)
<rednet> was ist hier falsch  export ps4='[---Zeile: $LINENO ---] '
<SunTsu> rednet: Möchtest Du ein Ratespiel spielen oder brauchst Du Hilfe? Wenn es letzteres ist, dann solltest Du etwas mehr an Infos mitgeben, wie z.B. was Du machen willst und was das Ergebnis ist
<rednet> hier soll die Zeilenzahl ausgegeben werden zur übersicht eines Skriptes
<SunTsu> uuuund?
<rednet> leider kommt nur [ ----Zeile:   ----]
<SunTsu> rednet: kannst Du bitte das Script oder zumindest relevante Teile davon nopasten? Die einfachen Anführungszeichen verhindern ansich eine Evaluierung von $LINENO, daß da nichts steht ist irritierend
<rednet> you@host > export PS4='[--- Zeile: $LINENO ---] '
<rednet> you@host > sh -x ./prozdat
<rednet> [--- Zeile: 6 ---] echo 'Anzahl laufender Prozesse:'
<rednet>  ich habs gefunden 
<musca> rednet:  ich hätte jetzt gerade sagen wollen:  versuche es doch einmal mit der Schreibweise ${LINENO}
<rednet> danke aber es liegt wohl daran das ich es mit der falschen  shell ausführe
<musca> rednet: was verwendest Du denn statt der bash?
<rednet> sh
<musca> ach, /bin/sh -> dash
<boonkerz> hi
<k1l> dann setz das doch als header im skript
<boonkerz> ich suche ein programm zur rechnungslegung
<rednet> ok  das mach ich 
<boonkerz> angebote lieferschein rechnung usw
<Approach>  /part
<boonkerz> habt ihr da einen tipp?
<boonkerz> was man benutzen sollte?
<Approach> boonkerz: meinst du dokumenten archivierung?
<SunTsu> boonkerz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Finanzverwaltung
<kubine> Title: Finanzverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<boonkerz> hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem von diesen?
<_moep_> boonkerz: rechnungslegung aka ne Forlage/LaTeX?
<_moep_> (ohje... Vorlage)
<boonkerz> ich probiere gerade mal fakturama
<boonkerz> mal sehen
<SunTsu> boonkerz: Ich habe lange GnuCash benutzt, es aber nie für Rechnungen und dergleichen genutzt, obwohl es das kann
<boonkerz> was nutzt du nun?
<boonkerz> für banking denke ich?
<boonkerz> sowas brauche ich ja auch noch :)
<boonkerz> komme von mac os
<SunTsu> boonkerz: Ich habe ein kleines python script mit dem ich ein LaTeX-File ausgebe das ich dann als Rechnung nutze
<boonkerz> ah ok
<SunTsu> Irgendwann kriegt das auch noch ein Flask-Webfrontend
<Perzeus> hallo
<Perzeus> frage gab es bei euch schon lang keine updates mehr
<tiax> Perzeus: für was für ein Ubuntu genau?
<testdr> und was heißt "lange"? 1 Monat?
<Perzeus> ubuntu mit unity
<tiax> Perzeus: was für eine Version?
<testdr> lol -Perzeus .. die Version! lsb_release -a
<Perzeus> ja ca 6 wochen geht nichtmehr unter sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tiax> Perzeus: kannst Du bitte mal lsb_release -a eingeben und uns hier reinschreiben, was bei Release steht?
<Perzeus> wenn ich den aktualisierung yogi nehme zieht er ab und an neue pakete
<Perzeus> moment
<innerand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8302347/ Wie bring ich apt bei, dass es das Paket aus der zweiten Quelle nehmen soll? 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tiax> Perzeus: ah! Also apt-get (dist-)upgrade handelt nur nach dem, was er zwischengespeichert hat, d.h. der führt ne LIste, welche Pakete alt und neu sind
<tiax> Perzeus: Die Liste muss man erst mit apt-get update aktualisieren lassen
<Perzeus> auch das mache ich vorher
<tiax> innerand: dazu kannst du entweder „apt pinning“ verwenden oder es mit aptitude auswählen, falls Du Dich damit auskennst. Schöner ist „apt pinning“, das macht weniger Probleme mit Updates
<SunTsu> innerand: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kubine> Title: PinningHowto - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<innerand> k, ty
<tiax> Perzeus: ok und welche Ubuntu-Versionsnummer hast Du jetzt? Kannst Du, wie gesagt, unter lsb_release -a unter Release nachgucken
<tiax> innerand: auf Deutsch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning
<kubine> Title: Apt-Pinning › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Perzeus> moment
<testdr> innerand: noch was zu den Paket-quellen-prioritäten:  https://wiki.debian.org/de/AptPreferences
<kubine> Title: de/AptPreferences - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<Perzeus> tiax
<tiax> hier
<Perzeus> moment
<tiax> ich warte
<Loetmichel> *eboot
<Loetmichel> *reboot
<Perzeus> ich krieg gerade nix geregelt zwischen den 100 fenstern 
<Perzeus> ich stell mich grad doof an 
<tiax> kann man Dir helfen?
<Perzeus> wieso geht der link zum paste bin nicht
<tiax> weiß net. Brauchst es aber auch nicht pasten, kannst es einfach so schreiben. Was steht hinter Release?
<Perzeus> tiax: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419887/
<kubine> Title: lsb auszug › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tiax> Perzeus: ah. 14.04 wollten ich wissen. Also da sollten in 6 Wochen schon Updates reingekommen sein. Heute zB kam bei mir was für cups
<Guede> hi, neuerdings soll ich mich authentifizieren beim herunterfahren uebers menue, ist das jetzt ernsthaft absicht oder hab ich irgendwas auf sehr paranoid gestellt?
<tiax> Perzeus: kannst Du bitte die /var/log/apt/history.log pasten?
<tiax> Guede: kommt drauf an :) Was hast Du denn umgestellt? Hast Du z.B. den Anmeldebildschirm gewechselt?
<Perzeus> tiax bei mir auch aber nicht ueber sudp apt-get update 
<Perzeus> ging nueber die unity oberflaeche
<Perzeus> aktualisieren 
<Brigitte> Bin erst ca. 3 Wochen dabei: Konfiguration des Unit-Starters: Um eine öfter gebrauchte Website aufzurufen, starte ich firefox und dann ein Lesezeichen. Kann man eine Website  auch direkt aus dem Unity-Starter aufrufen? Im Wiki finde ich, wie man einen Startbutton für eine Anwendung im Starter erzeugt. Aber ich möchte in der Anwendung firefox eine bestimmte website direkt aufrufen. Wo finde ich eine Beschreibung dafür?
<tiax> Perzeus: Naja wenn es schon mal darüber kam, ist das Update ja schon drauf und kommt kein zweites Mal ;-) Der Mechanismus ist eigentlich der selbe, die Oberfläche macht auch erst update, dann upgrade
<tiax> Perzeus: guck Dir doch mal die /var/log/apt/history.log an, da stehen alle Upgrades der letzten Zeit drin. Falls Du dazu Fragen hast, bitte beim pastebin reinstellen
<Perzeus> tiax: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419892/
<kubine> Title: upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Brigitte: dazu musst du einfach beim starten firefox einen parameter mitgeben. Teste mal im terminal "firefox google.de"
<PBeck> Brigitte: und genau das kannst du dann auch in deinen starter eintragen
<PBeck> Brigitte: ein übersicht über die vielen parameter findest du in der manpage - "man firefox"
<tiax> Perzeus: ah, schau, am 5. hast Du über dist-upgrade ja noch Pakete rein bekommen. Seit dem waren bei mir jetzt auch keine Updates bis auf Cups halt
<tiax> scheint schon zu passen
<Perzeus> das sind wenige in der letzten zeit
<tiax> Perzeus: vor April kamen natürlich täglich sehr viele, als die Version noch nicht „stabil“ war. Jetzt kommen nur noch Updates für Sicherheit und Stabilität
<Perzeus> ich habe den kernel aus sicherheitsgruenden 
<Perzeus> auf 3.16
<Perzeus> gebracht
<tiax> Perzeus: was hast Du denn für Paketquellen aktiv? Hast Du da welche entfernt oder hinzugefügt?
<tiax> Du hast ja -36 (64bit), für mein 14.04 gibt's nur 3.13.0-35, aber das ist auch 32bit
<Perzeus> ich habe die ueber wget heruntergeladen 
<koegs> aus welchen sicherheitsgründen? O.o
<Perzeus> und ns system eingefügt
<tiax> hm ok. Das ist normalerweise nicht notwendig, neue Kernel bekommst Du vom Sicherheits-Server ja automatisch
<Perzeus> irgendwo habe ich was gelesen 
<Brigitte> PBeck: Okay. Der Terminal-Start mit Parameter klappt. Und wie mache ich nun daraus einen Extra-Button für die Unity-Starterleiste? Bisher habe ich den Button für Anwendungen aus dem Dash ins Startfeld gezogen. Aber wie geht das mit Parameter?
<Perzeus> das der 3.14 gegen bestimmte dos attacken einen buffer ueberlauf
<Perzeus> anfaellig ist
<tiax> narf
<PBeck> Brigitte: was ist das startfeld?
<tiax> Perzeus: also das letzte Upgrade vor cups bei mir war auch libgcrypt11. Das kam bei Dir ja automatisch, passt also soweit. Hätte auch bei sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -u kommen müssen
<Brigitte> PBeck: Die linke Leiste von der Unity-Oberfläche.
<PBeck> das ist doch die dash
<Perzeus> tiax: bei distro wtach  habe ich da was gelesen 
<tiax> PBeck: nö, dash ist das, was erscheint, wenn man den Knopf links oben drückt. Links ist der „Starter“
<PBeck> ah jop habt recht
<Perzeus> noe hat er nicht gemacht
<Brigitte> PBeck: Dash ist der oberste Button des Starters
<tiax> Perzeus: ja also da lieber nicht von Hand dran herum basteln. Du bekommst zuverlässig von Ubuntu 5 Jahre lang Sicherheitsupdates auf Dein System
<Perzeus> nur ueber den aktualisierung manager ueber die unity oberfläche
<tiax> Perzeus: Hm, das ist schon komisch, die grafische Oberfläche verwendet nämlich den selben Mechanismus wie die verschiedenen für's Terminal. Ich glaube, das musst Du einfach nochmal beobachten
<Perzeus> tiax: ja  so ist es
<PBeck> Brigitte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmNgoRJPR3U
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Unity: Starter erstellen - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue Brigitte 
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> da kommst um eine desktop datei nicht rum
<Perzeus> Bei distro watch war eine Meldung das der 3.14 kernel 
<Perzeus> irgendwo eine luecke hat das  bei einer dos attacke
<Perzeus> zur erlangung von root einen überlauf produziert
<koegs> Perzeus: solche sachen werden auch über die sicherheits-updates in den aktuellen kernel gefixt, da brauch man sich nicht manuell einen nicht-unterstützten kernel installieren
<Brigitte> kubine,PBeck: Danke!
<Perzeus> koegs:ok
<Perzeus> tiax: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419907/
<kubine> Title: fehler bei apt-get update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Brigitte: funktioniert?
<PBeck> Brigitte: http://nopaste.info/c8601b78de.html hier wäre noch ein minimalbeispiel
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Brigitte> PBeck: So schnell bin ich nicht. Bin Anfängerin. Muß mir erst das Video zu Ende ansehen. Das Minimalbeispiel ist für mich als Anfängerin bestimmt nützlich. Danke.
<Perzeus> ich glaub ich habe wieder einen den ich von ubuntu ueberzeugen lkann 
<fcsfcs> ich habe einen mailserver mit postfix+dovecot aufgesetzt - ich kann per console und mail-befehl eine mail nach draussen schicken - mit thunderbird kann ich jedoch keine mail nach draussen schicken (nur intern) ... er meldet "4.7.1 <********@gmx.net>: Relay access denied" - liegt das problem jetzt bei dovecot oder postfix ?
<MasterOfDisaster> fcsfcs: der GMX Mailserver akzeptiert nicht, dass dein Mailserver eine GMX domain als FROM annimmt, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere.
<MasterOfDisaster> fcsfcs: oder kommt das sicher von deinem Server?
<fcsfcs> MasterOfDisaster, also wie gesagt - wenn ich eine mail von der console aus schicke, kommt sie bei meinem gmx postfach an ..... wenn ich thunderbird nutze kommt "Fehler beim Senden der Nachricht: Der Mail-Server antwortete......"
<fcsfcs> MasterOfDisaster, deswegen vermute ich den Fehler bei dovecot oder postfix
<MasterOfDisaster> fcsfcs: jo puh - kommt drauf an, wie dein Thunderbird eingestellt ist. Die Meldung kommt immer dann, wenn ein Mailserver eine Mail annehmen soll, für die er nicht zuständig ist. Hast sicher den GMX SMTP nicht im Thunderbird eingerichtet?
<tiax> fcsfcs: verwendest Du Dein eigenes Postfix mit GMX als Zwischenschritt?
<fcsfcs> MasterOfDisaster, ich sende mails von meinem server .... nicht von gmx .... gmx läuft ohne probleme
<fcsfcs> tiax - eigener server von 1und1 (vserver)
<tiax> fcsfcs: und Du hast NICHT gmx als smarthost eingerichtet?
<fcsfcs> benutze ubuntu 14.04
<tiax> das klingt nämlich verdächtig nach "gmx als smarthost aber kein smtp auth"
<MasterOfDisaster> fcsfcs: dann zeig die relevanten logs her, sonst ists rein kaffeesudlesen.
<fcsfcs> ok welche ? die vom thunderbird, dovecot oder postfix ?
<MasterOfDisaster> alles, was hilft :-P
<fcsfcs> ok moment
<fcsfcs> ich seh grad, dass der server eine falsche zeitzone hat
<tiax> fcsfcs: erzähl doch mal was von Deiner Konfiguration. Was für ne Absenderadresse und was für ne Empfängeradresse hast Du? Wo kommt GMX in's Spiel?
<tiax> sendet der Server direkt oder ist er als Satellitensystem konfiguriert, mit Smarthost?
<tiax> und was ist in Thunderbird eingetragen als SMTP-Server? Dein Server oder GMX oder was genau?
<fcsfcs> tiax - MasterOfDisaster http://www.paste.org/75146 - aus /var/log/mail.log
<kubine> Title: Your code. Your site. Use it. - www.paste.org (at www.paste.org)
<fcsfcs> tiax, er sollte direkt senden - also mein server ist als smtp.meinserver.de eingetragen
<tiax> fcsfcs: hast Du SMTP auth korrekt eingerichtet?
<fcsfcs> tiax, ich prüf es nochmal
<tiax> sowohl im Thunderbird als auch bei der Überprüfung serverseitig!
<tiax> also erstmal den Mechanismus, falls Du es an dovecot delegierst dann auch da, falls es an PAM geht, etc
<fcsfcs> tiax - ist postfix für smtp nicht zuständig ?
<tiax> doch
<tiax> aber irgendwie muss es ja Benutzername und Passwort des Versenders prüfen
<fcsfcs> also kann es doch an dovecot doch nicht liegen oder ?
<tiax> dafür gibt's verschiedene Mechanismen, die man halt richtig konfigurieren muss
<tiax> doch
<tiax> man kann das durchaus auch an dovecot delegieren 
<tiax> hast Du Dein Postfix freihändig konfiguriert oder wie hast Du das gemacht?
<fcsfcs> ich benutze die standardeinstellungen - hab nur die domain angegeben + dovecot das protocol imap/imaps hinzugefügt .... die verschlüsselung wurde von ubuntu automatig erstellt
<fcsfcs> natürlich beide services neu gestartet
<tiax> kein saslauthd o.Ä. eingerichtet?
<fcsfcs> nein - bin grad am lernen - da es im netz keine vernünftige anleitung gibt, bring ich mir das alles schritt-für-schritt selbst bei und such mir hier hilfe
<tiax> fcsfcs: naja es gibt immerhin den offiziellen Ubuntu Server Guide
<tiax> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/postfix.html
<kubine> Title: Postfix (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tiax> insbesondere https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/postfix.html#postfix-smtp-authentication
<kubine> Title: Postfix (at help.ubuntu.com)
<fcsfcs> thx
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-10
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Perzeus> http://www.pro-linux.de/sicherheit/1/1/1.html
<kubine> Title: Sicherheitsmeldungen aller Distributionen - Pro-Linux (at www.pro-linux.de)
<Perzeus> moin moin 
<LetoThe2nd> Perzeus: bitte hier keine links kontextlos reinrülpsen danke.
<Perzeus> was ist den reinruelpsen
<Perzeus> ausserdem geht es aktuell um ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> Perzeus: wenn du glaubst, es sei etwas so wichtig, dass du es allen dringendst mitteilen musst, und es um um ubuntu geht:
<LetoThe2nd> Perzeus: dann schreib nen netten satz der das thema kurz zusammenfasst und häng dran: "für weitere details siehe XYZ"
<LetoThe2nd> Perzeus: ansonsten - sag besser einfach nichts.
<LetoThe2nd> Perzeus: ich hab dich schon mehrfach drauf hingewiesen dass in nen channel kommen und sofort ohne zusammenhang und kommentar irgendwelche links reinzuposten hier nicht erwünscht ist
<LetoThe2nd> Perzeus: daher gilt dies hiermit als letzte warnung in diesem kontext. danke für dein verständnis.
<j_f-f> moin
<j_f-f> Gibt es Probleme mit dem precise-updates Release Key?
<j_f-f> W: GPG-Fehler: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> j_f-f, hab ich zumindest auch gerade. Probier mal einen anderen Server, normalerweise liegt das am Mirror
<j_f-f> dadrc: ok
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors ← da ist 'ne Liste.
<kubine> Title: Mirrors : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<j_f-f> dadrc: bz.archive... läuft 
<j_f-f> Danke
<dp202> Hey, Ubuntu Server 12.04, Plesk 12, Apache2 - Weiß wer wo ich SSL TLS1.2 in einer Domain aktiviere? Welches config file muss ich denn editieren?
<dadrc> Ohje, Plesk.
<dadrc> dp202, die Configs für die einzelnen Domains sollten in /etc/apache2/plesk.conf.d/vhosts/<domain>.conf sein
<dadrc> Und so generell: Leider frickelt Plesk sehr viel am System rum, die machen wenig so wie ein "normales" Ubuntu, wahrscheinlich sind Fragen zu Plesk in #plesk im efnet besser aufgehoben.
<dp202> dadrc: vielen dank soweit, ja plesk hält sich anscheint an nix, dass ist echt äzend, vorallem wenn du damit arbeiten musst, also danke ich wühle mal weiter
<DrRetro> Wie kann ich herausfinden über welche Kernelmodule sowohl der Trackpoint als auch die INTERNE Tastatur angesprochen werden? :-D 
<ppq> DrRetro, evdev
<ppq> höchstwahrscheinlich
<ppq> das kümmert sich um alles, was mit eingabegeräten zu tun hat
<DrRetro> ppq: paßt schon, danke habs dann doch selber rausgefunden ^^ 
<DrRetro> ppq: :-D 
<andklein> eine frage: wenn ich das normale ubuntu installiere und den alsamixer öffne gibt es eine option die sich "auto mute mode" nennt. wenn ich ubuntu über die minimal-cd installiere und die alsa-utils nachrüste um dann den alsamixer aufzurufen gibt es diese funktion dort nicht und sobald ich externe boxen anschließe deaktivieren sich die internen lautsprecher nicht. woran könnte das liegen?
<pogay1> moin
<pog> ich sitze gerade von einem Kubuntu 14.04.  Seit kürzerem startet die Grafik nicht mehr automatisch auf. 
<pog> einloggen und startx startet die Grafik zwar korrekt, aber von dort funkioniert das USB-automount nicht (für diesen Benuter wichtig).
<pog> wir wissen nicht, ob ein Update, uns was kaputt gemacht hat
<pog> vielleicht hat jemand auch das Problem, oder kann mir einen Troubleshooting Tipp geben.
<k1l> urgs startx
<k1l> was für ein ubuntu desktop ist da installiert und was für dein displaymanager?
<pog> startx als eingeloggter User bring5t die Grafik.
<pog> kde (denke ich) das es ein Kubuntu ist.
<pog> ich suche nach dem DM
<k1l> restarte mal den lightdm
<pog> ok
<k1l> weil der (light)dm startet unter ubuntu X. und nicht der user
<pog> ich versuche mal den lightdm neu zu starten
<pog> lightdm ist hier nicht der installierte Display Mgr.
<pog> ich muss die korrekten logs finden.
<k1l> welcher dm sonst? kdm?
<jom> Sagt mal leute, ich will mir meinen ersten Emailserver auf ner kleinen Kimsufi Kiste anlegen. Hat jemand für mich nen Tutorial Tipp?
<pog> leider auch nicht kdm
<k1l> pog: also ist das kein "kubuntu"
<pog> ich hab ein kdm.log
<pog> wurde das deinstalliert...
<k1l> installier mal das "kubuntu-desktop" paket. das sollte alles wieder auf orginal nachziehen. falls nicht den lightdm händisch installieren
<pog> das ganze desktop, koennte es nicht reichen einfach kdm mal zu installieren?
<pog> das kde aussehen und funkionnalitaet scheint ausser automount nicht gross gestoert.
<k1l> es ist deine kiste. k.a. was da gefummelt wurde. aktuell (seit 12.10) setzt auch kubuntu lightdm ein
<pog> apt-cache policy sagt mir, dass keines davon installiert ist.
<pog> ist die Kiste eines Freundes von mir
<testdr> aha - und Du armes ... bist jetzt der Linux-Admin
<pog> so ungefähr
<k1l> guck halt im apt.log nach
<testdr> da kann ja alles "verstellt" sein - vom runlevel bis hin zu den diensten, die eigentlich gestartet werden sollten wie der Loginmanager (ligtdm)
<pog> in welchem log sieht man denn der Start und fehlermeldungen des dm?
<jokrebel> ...weshalb ein sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop keine blöde Idee wäre.
<k1l> pog: was soll denn da starten wenn kein dm installiert ist?
<pog> ok ich probiere das mal, jokrebel 
<pog> ja genau k1l
<pog> ich geh wohl mal am besten auf die KOnsolen, melde mich dann wieder.
<pog> juppi!!!! ich danke Euch 1000 Mal, die reinstallation des kubuntu-desktops hat es voll gebracht!
<pog> noch schöner Abend
<jokrebel> pog: Prima ;-) Bis denn dann
<fif0> moin, ich habe in meinem Netzwerk dnsmasq als dhcp laufen und nun ein echt seltsames Problem und zwar wird der Eintrag im configfile fuer den Rechner ignoriert und somit landet er in falschen Netz. Mittlerweile weiss ich nicht mehr wo ich gucken kann :(
<PBeck> fif0: wie sieht den die config aus?
<PBeck> du unterscheidest kabelgebunden und wlan?
<fif0> PBeck: Ne, ist alles nur LAN
<PBeck> mac adresse ist korrekt und vom eth anschluss und nicht wlan?
<fif0> und funktioniert ja auch alles.00:0b:db:71:0c:82,67HFSOJ,192.168.3.10
<PBeck> aber?
<fif0> also icgh kann dem Rechner eine andere ip geben und es funktioniert alles. Aber wenn ich das 192... Netz nehmen will, so ignoriert er den Eintrag
<fif0> Es gibt nur Probleme mit dem Netz und nur mit dem Rechner
<PBeck> und was für netze kombinierst du? in welchem landet er? was für probleme gibt es? 
<fif0> also er soll nur in einem Netz sein. dnsmasq verwaltet aber beide. Funktioniert problemlos. Er landet in meine Gästenetz (Da landen alle Rechner, die nicht im dnsmasq eingetragen sind). Aber er ist ja eingetragen
<PBeck> und was sagt das log?
<testdr> fifo: tcpdump auf dem dnsmasq-Rechner anschalten und dann prüfen was für Daten tatsächlich beim Anschalten dieses speziellen anderen Rechners verschickt werden
<HORNISSE> Wer kann mir mal die Default werte fuer die reposoritys  eingestellt ist?
<Mundus> Guten Abend,
<Mundus> ich habe nachfolgendes Problem mit Ubuntu:
<Mundus> Nach dem ich mit meinem Benutzerkonto angemeldet habe, ist die Schrift im Panel hellgrau und kaum zu lesen. Nachdem ich im Terminal den Befehl setsed unity eingegeben habe, sieht alles wieder i.O. aus. Aber diesen Befehl jedesmal einzugeben ist gelinde gesagt etwas nervig. Weiß jmd. wie ich den Ursprungszustand standardmäßig einrichten kann?
<stevieh> was gibst du ein?
<Mundus> "setsid unity"
<stevieh> hm... nie gehört.
<testdr> vorhin hat er es noch mit "e" getippt .. wenn ich mich nicht irre (Winnetou 1/2 oder 3)
<stevieh> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<kubine> Title: Reset Unity and Compiz Settings in Ubuntu 14.04 | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<stevieh> aber sowas in der Art könnte vielleicht helfen
<stevieh> und dann vielleicht überhaupt mal schauen, unity läuft... z.b. der unity-settings-daemon
<Mundus> ich werde es ausprobieren. Das komische ist, es tritt nur bei einem Benutzerkonto auf
<stevieh> naja, das ist schon ein lokales setting was da vergurkt ist.
<ujjain> Hallo, ich mochte gern etwas fragen.
<ujjain> im englisch
<ujjain> por favor (Deutsch für Thank You)
<ujjain> what does Rammstein think... du, du hast, du hast mich? or... du, du hasst, du hasst mich, du hast mich gefragt...
<testdr> ujjain: sorry - your in the wrong music-channel
<ujjain> ah, but in music channels they dont speak deutsch :(
<tiax> ujjain: both actually, it's a play on words. „Du hasst mich“ and „Du hast mich gefragt“, bit you should ask in #ubuntu-de-offtopic for non-linux stuff
<ujjain> ahhh, right.
<ujjain> thanks tiax, all I wanted to know.
<testdr> ujjain: better ask in the bajuwarian music-channel
<ujjain> I´m not fluent at bajuwarian.
<Rochvellon> "Du hasst mich" kommt von "hassen" (Ich hasse Dich), "Du hast mich gefragt" kommt von "haben" (Ich habe Dich gefragt)
<_moep_> wicktionary?^^
<Rochvellon> wick blau?^^
<Rochvellon> ;)
<ujjain> wie lang gebraucht Ubuntu schon systemd?
<TheInfinity> ujjain: das steht im 1. Google Ergebnis dazu ...
<phillip> ujjain: noch garnicht 
<ujjain> ah, immer noch upstart
<phillip> aber der Wechsel ist geplant und sonst ist was TheInfinity sagt schon richtig ;)
<thomasfuston> Erfolgreich um selber recherchieren herum gekommen highfive ujjain 
<TheInfinity> phillip: hallo, vorlesebot. :p
<phillip> TheInfinity: ich brauche für die Info nichts vorzulesen :)
<TheInfinity> hast du gerade. :D
<ujjain> yahooo, highfive.
<ujjain> ein high six denn?
<ujjain> http://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lu9geiCGrX1qje8kqo1_400.gif
<anarx> hi - habe heute ubuntu auf meinem samsung-laptop installiert. irgendwie mag ubuntu meine laptop-tastatur nicht (er erkennt manche tasten (z.b. backspace) nicht). gerade schreibe ich mit einer externen tastatur.
<Rochvellon> hört sich für mich eher an, dass das ein problem der tastatur sein könnte und dass die kontakte beim drücken nicht mehr richtig  bzw. gar nicht mehr schließen
<anarx> ging aber komischerweise @ windows :o
<Rochvellon> ging es denn bis gestern?
<anarx> ja, ich war vorhin noch in windows
<Rochvellon> welcher laptop ist das denn?
<anarx> bevor ich auf die "gute seite" gewechselt bin ;)
<anarx> samsung r522 - schon älter und kein direkt von samsung verkaufter
<Rochvellon> hm, auf die schnelle finde ich diesbezüglich nichts, dass einzelne normale tasten nicht erkannt werden.
<anarx> gibt es eine möglichkeit die tasten manuell zu testen/belegen?
<Rochvellon> du könntest bspw. mit xev herausfinden, ob überhaupt ein signal ankommt und dann evtl. die keybinds dann anpassen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<kubine> Title: Hotkeys/Troubleshooting - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Rochvellon> bei meinem samsung 730 oder so muss ich bspw. die maustasten unter dem touchpad stark drücken, damit überhaupt ein signal gesendet wird
<anarx> mhhh, also danke für den link, ich mach mich da mal schlau ... und fest drücken bringt leider nichts ;)
<Rochvellon> ansonsten fiele mir noch die reinigung der tastatur ein, evtl. ein staubkorn, was den kontaktekurzschluss verhindert
<FrameFever> ich hab vlc installiert
<FrameFever> wo finde ich den installations ordner?
<bongleger> FrameFever: probier's mal mit "dpkg -L vlc"
<FrameFever> bongleger: what does this do?
<k1l> FrameFever: was hast du denn vor?
<FrameFever> alle dependencies zu kopieren
<bongleger> FrameFever: was hat das mit dem installations-verzeichnis zu tun?
<bongleger> (zum thema "what does this do?" mach mal "man dpkg" und dort dann "/-L")
<k1l> FrameFever: nee, was hast du wirklich vor?
<bongleger> hmmm... nicht sehr gespraechig...
<bongleger> naja, ich geh mal pennen..
<bongleger> bis morgen und gute n8
<th2X> hi
<th2X> kennt sich jemand mit dem rhythmbox m3u und pls problem aus?
<th2X> proleme über probleme
<th2X> huhu !!!!
<deem> th2X: ich geb dir einen tipp. versuch es zu einer anderen uhrzeit nochmal. so spät wirst du hier sehr selten eine antwort bekommen
<th2X> hm
<th2X> danke
<th2X> aber gerade hab ich so das webirc zum laufen gebracht ... weil der xchat keine verbindungen zulässt
<th2X> möglich wegen dem tordaemon
<th2X> da wollt ich die chance nutzen
<deem> th2X: dann heißt es geduldig sein und warten
<k1l> rhythmbox hat so viele probleme, da wüsste ich nicht was das m3u und pls problem sein sollte
<th2X> ich krieg grad mal einen .mp3 radiosender zum laufen
<th2X> bei vlc sind es einige mehr, aber eben auch keine m3u oder pls
<k1l> ach streaming, das hab ich aufgegeben
<_moep_> mplayer -playlist *.m3u
<k1l> nimm einfach radiotray, das kommt ins panel. da muss auch nicht rhythmbox laufen
<th2X> startet nicht sichtbar, radiotray verschwindet bei gnome 3 bzw. xfce4
<th2X> hätt nur gern gewusst, warum das mit der m3u nicht geht
<th2X> ciao
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-11
<Approach> Mal ne frage, an die Tunnel experten: Ich möchte nen Tunnel bauen weil Server Lutscher Zugriff zum einen Service hat. Wie kann ich den Tunnel so bauen das ich mit dem gleichen ip/port anspreche wie der Server. Hab bislang es so gemacht: ssh user@plutscher -L 1234:194.8.126.36:80
<Approach> dabei muss ich allerdings eine weitlerungs rule eintrichten von 127.0.0.1:1234 -> 194.8.126.36:80
<Approach> will den service direkt mit 194.8.126.36:80 ansprechen
<Approach> ...vielleicht kann der ssh das gar net?
<stevieh> wie sollte das gehen? 
<Approach> stevieh: ist es ersichtlich was ich erreichen will?
<stevieh> ich glaub ja, aber das geht ja vom routing her nicht oder?
<imox> hmm versteh ich grad nicht. ich hab ein ordner wo eine gruppe der owner ist dann einen user der in der gruppe ist aber der user hat keine berechtigung für den ordner 
<imox> arrgg ^^
<innerand> Gruppen können Ordner ownen? 
<pog> moin,
<colonolGron> ich will mir nen thinkpad x220 kaufen. und nen wqhd monitor. läuft das dann oder braucht man nen bestimmten laptop wenn man nen wqhd ausschöpfen will?
<colonolGron> mit ubuntu :)
<stevieh> wqhd ist nochmal was?
<colonolGron> 2560x1440 
<colonolGron> ich mein, brauch ich ne bestimmte grafikkarte?
<colonolGron> oder worauf muss ich da achten?
<stevieh> jo, das sollte am display port gehen. So einen hab ich am X230 auch
<stevieh> der x220 hat ja eh "nur" intel grafik, oder? Das passt schon
<colonolGron> wie meinst du "nur"?
<stevieh> nicht so ne nvidia oder ati gülle
<colonolGron> ah okay
<colonolGron> und displayport > hdmi port oder wie ist das?
<stevieh> ja, hdmi (zumindest bis 1 irgendwas) kann nur HD, dp kann mehr. aber da ist glaub ich bei den Intels auch bei 2560x1440 schluss.
<colonolGron> also reichts gerade noch
<colonolGron> also lohnt sich nen wqxga+ (3200x1800) monitor nicht
<stevieh> musst mal recherchieren, aber das kann die grafik evtl. von der Bildwiederholfrequenz nicht meh
<colonolGron> also kommts auf die graka an?
<colonolGron> solange man nen displayport hat kommts auf die graka an, weil der displayport der "höchste" is?
<stevieh> würde ich mal so sagen
<colonolGron> danke stevieh 
<stevieh> de rien
<stevieh> bzw. der Dell Monitor ist absolut ok.
<almdudler> dell?
<colonolGron> u27 irgendwas stevieh ?
<stevieh> colonolGron: yep
<colonolGron> hast du dein x230 daran angeschlossen?
<stevieh> ja, da  sitze ich gerade dran
<colonolGron> und was für ne auflösung hat der?
<stevieh> eben diese 2560x1440...
<colonolGron> dcahte ich, aber war gerdae ncht mehr sicher
<colonolGron> ups, da das war nicht so akurat
<stevieh> U2713HM
<colonolGron> stevieh: hast du mal an nem macbook retina gesessen? wie ists im vergleich?
<stevieh> aber da können wir weiter im offtopic kanal drüber sprechen, hier pieseln die sich sonst an
<colonolGron> stevieh: okay, wie heißt der?
<stevieh> steht im topic ;-9
<snooops> Hallo - ich bin totaler linux xwindows noob - meine freundin hat ein notebook mit ubuntu 12LTS, jetzt hat sie vor ein paar wochen ein update gemacht und seitdem ist der bildschirm so arg dunkel das man nur noch schattierungen erahnen kann - selbst wenn ich ubuntu ohne quit splash sondern mit text starte kommt nur ein schwarzer bildschirm
<snooops> ich habe jetzt ein ubuntu 14 vom usb stick aus gestartet
<snooops> help pls :D
<Robert_Zenz> snooops, und dort ist der Schirm hell?
<snooops> Robert_Zenz: jo
<jokrebel> Heiko: Nochmal auch hier die Bitte, den ständigen Nickwechsel abzustellen, Danke!
<_moep_> snooops: mal mit den fn tasten probiert?
<Robert_Zenz> snooops, koennte ich jetzt nicht beschwoeren, reiecht aber nach Problemen mit der Energieverwaltung, im Wiki bitte schauen nach ACPI.
<snooops> _moep_: ja ;) es wechselt ja von von fast ganz dunkel zu schwarz wenn ich dsa drücke :D
<snooops> _moep_:  ach du meinst die helligkeitseinstellung am notebook selber? ja das hab ich auch schon probiert
<_moep_> snooops: ja genau das meinte ich
<stevieh> ist das direkt beim booten auch schon so?
<stevieh> oder erst nach dem einloggen?
<snooops> Robert_Zenz: mit acpi=off passiert gar nix :P
<snooops> Kann ich einfach von Ubuntu 12LTS auf Ubuntu 14 upgraden?
<snooops> mit dem USB Stick?
<snooops> schon oder?
<stevieh> ich dachte der wäre schon geupgradet?
<Shadow_x23> snooops da ist vorsicht geboten 
<snooops> ne der ist noch ubuntu 12
<jokrebel> snooops: 12was?
<snooops> hab das laptop nur jetzt mit nem ubuntu 14 vom usb stick aus gebootet
<snooops> 12 LTS
<jokrebel> snooops: Zeig mal ein lsb_release -a
<snooops> ja wie denn?
<Shadow_x23> dvd
<snooops> ich kann doch das ubuntu 12 nicht booten
<snooops> ich mein, kann ich schon aber dann seh ich nix
<snooops> und ein ssh daemon ist nicht installieren
<jokrebel> snooops: Ich dachte es geht, ist aber nur sehr dunkel.
<snooops> es ist so dunkel das man nur schattierungen sieht, text lesen ist aber unmöglich
<jokrebel> snooops: Geht ein wechsel auf die Textkonsole (STRG+ALT+F2) auch nicht?
<snooops> moment, ich schau mal was ich an infos aus dem installiertem system ziehen kann
<snooops> jokrebel: nein geht nicht
<I-Punkt> Meine Nichte hat zum Schulanfang ein Netbook mit Windows 8.1 bekommen. Nun soll ich zusätzlich Ubuntu installieren. Ist soetwas mit Ubuntu14.04LTS inzwischen problemlos möglich? Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Geräte mit UEFI oder Secure-Boot. Das Gerät ist mit Kubuntu 14.04-Live-USB-Stick gebootet
<snooops> jokrebel auch text als boot option geht nicht
<Shadow_x23> I-Punkt was sollte es für probleme geben zum boten wird grube angelegt für die Betriebssysteme
<jokrebel> nix bootoption - wenn hochgefahren und nur Schatten sichtbar mal die drei Tasten gleichzeitig drücken (STRG ALT F2)
<snooops> ja hab ich schon
<snooops> geht nicht
<snooops> hä… trusty ist 14 richtig?
<jokrebel> snooops: trusty ist 14.04 LTS
<snooops> jokrebel: jo dann hat sie das - sorry dachte irgendwie es wäre 12
<jokrebel> snooops: Und wie kamst Du da jetzt doch dran?
<snooops> jokrebel: wie gesagt, ich habe ein ubuntu vom USB Stick aus gebootet
<snooops> und dann habe ich platte gemountet und geguckt was in der apt sources.list so drin steht
<snooops> da steht alles mit trusty drin
<jokrebel> snooops: Und dort dann "lsb_release -a" ausgeführt? Das liefer dann natürlich die Version des Live-Systems!
<snooops> nein hab ich nicht!
<snooops> zefix
<snooops> :D
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> aber du hast noch nicht gesagt, "ab wann" die glotze dunkel wird
<snooops> ok ich mach das notebook an - dann ich sehe das bios und alles was so kommt bevor irgendein OS den part übernimmt
<snooops> das grub menü seh ich noch
<snooops> und dann wirds schwarz
<snooops> bei der login maske von ubuntu seh ich halt nen grauen rahmen vom login fenster
<snooops> thats it
<stevieh> was ists denn für ein Notebook?
<snooops> fujitsu siemens amilo 
<stevieh> genauer?
<snooops> XI 2550
<snooops> jaja :D
<snooops> ich mach ja schon
<Shadow_x23> stevieh kann es sein das die grafikkarte nicht mitmacht da ?
<snooops> die hello kitty edition, den stickern nach zu urteilen
<stevieh> lol.
<stevieh> wenn da siemens drauf steht, stinkts eh schon, aber egal.
<stevieh> ne, das ist schon irgendwas mit nem kernel der da was kaputt macht
<snooops> der kauf stammt noch vor meiner zeit :D
<stevieh> gut so
<Shadow_x23> klar weil ubuntu nicht übernimmt
<snooops> kann ich im grub editor nen älteren kernel booten?
<jokrebel> snooops: Wenn dann im Grub-Bootmenü
<stevieh> ja, aber wenn das update frisch ist, wird es da nicht viele ältere kernel geben
<snooops> mien ich ja...
<snooops> doch
<snooops> 4 sinds
<snooops> 3.13.0-32 -3.13.0.35
<stevieh> kannste machen, ich befürchte aber, das nützt nix
<jokrebel> dann versuch doch mal den älteren. Ein Recovery-Mode und dann "low grafic" wär auch noch nen Versuch wert
<stevieh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1364148 sowas hier?
<kubine> Title: Bug #1364148 “[Fujitsu AMILO Xi 2550] Backlight turned off since...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stevieh> dreh mal die Möhre rum  und popel den Kitty aufkleber über dem Typenschild runter.
<snooops> stevieh: original
<snooops> ha
<snooops> mitm 32er kernel gehts
<snooops> badam
<stevieh> ja, das steht da auch ;-)
<stevieh> also finger weg von neuen kernen, bis es gefixt ist.
<snooops> ist der 35er noch der aktuelle?
<snooops> schonmal vielen dank für die hilfe ;)
<jokrebel> snooops: Na prima. Dann einfach an den Bugreport mit dranhängen und einstweilen den älteren Kernel weiter benutzen bei boot
<stevieh> alles gülle mit dem Linux ;-)
<snooops> geil jetzt spackt das wlan
<snooops> so nun läuft wieder alles - also danke leute ;)
<snooops> bye bye
<stevieh> bitte bitte
<stevieh> da hätte er auch selber drauf kommen können.
<flesh> Hallo Leute, hoffe auf hilfe... Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in der Shell einen Text in ein Textdokument anzufügen, so in der art wie: ls >> liste.txt es tut? Für Antworten wäre ich sehr froh. Suche schon einige Zeit im Internet finde aber nicht das richtige
<PBeck> flesh: was für ein textdokument?
<flesh> /etc/network/interfaces
<PBeck> flesh: und was möchtest du anfügen? >> leitet alles weiter. Du kannst auch echo 'test' >> /etc/network/interfaces nutzen
<flesh> ok, also mit echo dann alles in den einfachen Hochkommata wird der Datei angehängt? wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe
<jokrebel> flesh: Und was spricht gegen die Nutzung von >> ?
<PBeck> flesh: Umleitungen wie >> sind bash spezifisch und gehören nicht zu ls. Teils sind sie auch in anderen posix shells verfügbar - näheres hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen
<kubine> Title: Umleitungen › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ...wenn es denn eine einfach Textdatei und nicht etwa ein OpenOffice-Dokument ist.
<flesh> äh gute Frage :-) also würde      echo 'Beispieltext' >> /etc/network/interfaces funktionieren... Muss ich gleich versuchen :-) Danke für deine Hilfe
<PBeck> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/29980/whats-the-difference-between-single-and-double-quotes-in-the-bash-shell/?PageSpeed=noscript <= gibt einen unterschied zwischen ' und ". Bei ' wird es so genommen wie geschrieben. Bei " kannst du variablen nutzen. Je nach dem was du brauchst.
<kubine> Title: Whats the Difference Between Single and Double Quotes in the Bash Shell? (at www.howtogeek.com)
<flesh> Oh, ok, ne Variablen brauch ich nicht. Super danke :-)
<PBeck> flesh: interfaces kannst du natürlich nur als root bearbeiten und >> hängt wirklich nur hinten dran.
<PBeck> flesh: hast du eine spezielle anwendung dafür?
<flesh> jo, das passt schon so, root rechte habe ich ja.
<jokrebel> flesh: Warum man allerdins was in die /etc/network/interfaces pipen will erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.
<PBeck> flesh: womöglich gibt es noch eine bessere lösung dein problem zu lösen ;)
<jokrebel> eher "sicher"
<stevieh> nur ruth toot gut
<flesh> Anwendung: Würde gern eine kurze .sh schreiben, welche die Config der Ip Adresse ändert. in eine statische ip. Sorry, aber ich kann leider keine Programmiersprache es gibt mit sicherheit einfachere Lösungen :-)
<_moep_> flesh: sowas? ifconfig eth0 10.22.33.44 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.22.33.255 
<PBeck> flesh: musst du das öfters tun?
<flesh> ab und an ja, damit ich per handy omxplayer und meinen raspberry ansteuern kann. Ich weiss, eigentlich ist es unnötig, aber was ich habe habe ich ;-)
<jokrebel> ...viele Wege führen nach Rom; manche nehmen Autobahnen andere steinige Trampelpfade
<PBeck> flesh: sind die im gleichen netzwerk? wieso brauchst du dann eine statische adresse?
<PBeck> flesh: bzw. wieso muss man dazu die statische ändern?
<PBeck> jokrebel: ne, jetzt erstmal das problem analysieren
<jokrebel> PBeck: Wir kenn das Problem nicht. Nur den gewünschten Weg ;-)
<PBeck> _moep_: ist nur temporär - könnte allerdings in einem skript ausgelagert werden
<flesh> ja gleiches netzwerk, da mein router die Adresse per DHCP verteilt, ändert sich die IP nach ca. 24 Std. das heisst ich müsste erst mal an den pc dann nachsehen welche adresse er hat, damit ich mich erneut verbinden kann
<koegs> kannst du im Router nicht einstellen das er immer die gleiche IP kriegt?
<PBeck> (ich muss ja sagen, dass ich mich privat nicht mehr mit netzkonfiguration beschäftige - das macht der netzworkmanager)
<jokrebel> exter? Wie wär es mit DynDNS?
<PBeck> flesh: dhcp leases auf unendlich stellen - so habe ich meinem raspi eine dauerhafte ip verpasst
<jokrebel> und intern kann man das dem Router beibringen wie koegs sagte.
<PBeck> koegs: klar kann er das und das zeigen wir ihm jetzt :)
<flesh> oder bin ich gerade total falsch? Hab leider nicht viel Ahnung von Netzwerktechnik. Ah, ok, dann werd ich wohl eher mein Glück in der Router Config versuchen ;-)
<PBeck> flesh: jop genau.
<koegs> ein script um in /etc/network/interfaces rumzufummeln macht auf jeden fall in meinen augen keinen sinn :)
<flesh> Ok, danke für eure Unterstützung. Werd das dann gleich testen. Danke derweil für eure Hilfe :-)
<PBeck> flesh: schau in der router config nach static leases - da trägst die mac adresse ein (sieht man mit ifconfig bei Hardware adresse)
<PBeck> und dazu die ip. Dann ist dein raspi immer unter dieser ip erreichbar.
<arndt> nabend, weis das ich hier nicht im dd-wrt chat bin, doch dort meldet sich niemand. Mein Problem, bei meinem Linksys blinkt nach einem Update von dd-wrt nur die Powerled. wie kann ich die Firmware wieder reparieren?
<koegs> arndt: bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen :)
<k1l> arndt: da fragst du am besten die dd-wrt jungs :)
<koegs> genau, eins von beidem :)
<tester89> hi
<tester89> hi
<testdr> fragen oder nicht fragen - ist die frage.
<Satorisanja> Tach
<busch> Wie bekomme ich mein 12.10 auf 14.04 LTS?
<k1l> busch: mit dem update zu 13.04, dann zu 13.10 und dann zu 14.04
<k1l> busch: wenn du auf 12.04 geblieben wärst, gäb es das lts zu lts update. also 12.04 zu 14.04
<busch> k1l: Einfach mit do-release-upgrade?
<k1l> yep
<tiax> busch: schneller ginge es vermutlich mit Backup von /home und Neuinstallation von 14.04
<tiax> nur einmal alle Pakete runterladen und installieren lassen statt dreimal 
<k1l> busch: wobei du da evtl schon die alten quelen nutzen musst
<busch> Das ist ein etwas komplizierter server. Da mache ich lieber die updates
<busch> Oh ja, ich habe gerade die sources.list geupdated auf old-releases
<Satorisanja> Alles klar. Sollte man schon jetzt auf die 1404.lts wechseln, oder lieber noch etwas warten, bis 14.04.5 lts rauskommt?
<k1l> ich hätte ja geantwortet o_O
<busch> k1l: do-release-upgrade
<busch> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<busch> No new release found
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<busch> k1l:  dist-upgrade installiert keine neuen Pakete
<busch> Meine sources.list:
<busch> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted universe multiverse
<busch> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<busch> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-security main restricted universe multiverse
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at old-releases.ubuntu.com)
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at old-releases.ubuntu.com)
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at old-releases.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> busch: dist-upgrade ist kein upgrade auf 13.04. aber die befehlsfolge ist dafür da, dass du auf dem aktuellen stand bist. 12.10 hat schon länger die oldreleases
<busch> Ah ok. Und wie kann ich jetzt updaten?
<spY|da> wie installiere ich bei ubuntu 14.04.1 lts den kernel neu? sudo apt-get install linux-generic?
<spY|da> oder heisst das bei der lts version anders?
<tiax> spY|da: das kommt drauf an, wieso Du den neu installieren willst. Eine neuere Version wird dadurch zB nicht ersetzt. Was genau möchtest Du machen?
<busch> k1l: Hab neu gebootet. Jetzt funktioniert do-release-upgrade
<spY|da> hab nen update von 13.10 gemacht auf 14.04.1 nun will er mir per dkms die kernelmodule nicht neubauen, uname -r gibt mir nen 3.11.0-26 zurück 
<spY|da> wollte also einfach den aktuellen 14.04.1 kernel neu installieren 
<tiax> spY|da: also das Metapaket heißt linux-image-generic, ja. Das hängt von aktuellen Kerneln ab. Hast Du das schon drauf?
<spY|da> ne scheinbar noch nicht, ich installiere das mal 
<k1l> vergiss auch das generic headers paket nicht
<spY|da> das hab ich schon installiert, daher ist mir das mit den 2 unterschiedlichen kerneln aufgefallen, headers hat er fuer 3.13.xxx
<spY|da> faszinierend, nach der isntallation von linux-image-generic und einem neustart, hat er per dkms die module gebaut, und es laeuft wieder alles
<spY|da> vielen dank, kann mir noch jemand kurz den unterschied zwischen linux-image-generic und linux-generic erklären?
<k1l> linux-generic sollte als abhängigkeiten den linux-headers-generic und den linux-image-generic ziehen
<tiax> spY|da: das sind beides Metapakete, die hängen jeweils von den aktuellen Versionen des Kernels ab. Linux-generic hängt vom linux-image-generic ab und außerdem von linux-headers-generic, was man für dkms usw braucht
<spY|da> danke dann weiss ich bescheid fürs nächste mal, gutes nächtle!
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-12
<smeexs> ich hab ubuntu 12.04 auf einer 500gb platte wo etwa 40gb noch frei sinn ( ja da muss ich noch vorher ausmisten) 
<smeexs> wie lang dauert das denn etwa wenn ich auf 14.04 upgrade ( über den aktualisierungs manager) 
<smeexs> nur ungefähr ..
<Perzeus> hallo 
<Perzeus> was ist die plymouthd?
<Rochvellon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth
<kubine> Title: Plymouth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hala> Hi, ich brauche einen neuen Wlan Stick, eine kurze Recherche spuckte mir diesen hier aus: Wäre der empfehlenswert? TP-LINK (TL-WN722N)
<hala> Oder gäbe es etwas "besseres" zum gleich Preis (um die 10€)
<smeexs> bei 8 euro und guten bewertungen kannst sicher wenig falsch machen
<smeexs> https://geizhals.at/de/tp-link-tl-wn722n-a463865.html
<kubine> Title: TP-Link TL-WN722N, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (at geizhals.at)
<smeexs> aber ich seh grad der hat nur 150Mbps
<smeexs> wenn du einen sehr schnellen kabelanschluss hast wurd ich mir nen 300er nehmen
<smeexs> hala
<Detlef> Hallo, habe erst seit 3 Wochen Ubuntu 12.04, bin also Anfänger. Habe ubuntu zusätzlich zu WinXP installiert. Beim Booten bekomme ich nach der Auswahl des Betriebssystems folgende Meldung, die wieder verschwindet und Unity kommt wie gewohnt:
<Detlef> [ 13.540145] mei_me 0000:==:03.0: timer: connect/disconnect timeout.
<Detlef> Was ist das? Ist das schlimm?
<Detlef> Hinweis: Ich habe auf dem PC die Boot-Batterie gewechselt, weil ich dachte, es hätte damit zu tun. Das war es aber nicht.
<Detlef> Der empfohlene Befehl rmmod mei-me ist nicht erlaubt.
<jokrebel> Detlef: Teig doch mal die gesamte Meldung in einem NoPasteService
<jokrebel> !pasten > Detlef 
<kubine> Detlef: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Detlef> Ist das ein Hardwareproblem? [paste:419922:Bootproblem?]
<Detlef> Ist das ein Hardwareproblem? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419922/
<kubine> Title: Bootproblem? › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<KI9798> Detlef: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=168403
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Console gets message about mei_me timeout every 5 seconds (Page 1) / Kernel & Hardware / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<jokrebel> Detlef: Die komplette Meldung (mit dem was davor und danach passiert) wär vermutlich wesentlich aussagekräftiger. Vermutlich steht das (und noch viel mehr) in einem der Logs unterhalb von /var/log
<jokrebel> Ich würd mich ja eher auf Ubuntu-Seiten verlassen. Arch =/= Ubuntu
<jokrebel> Aber in http://askubuntu.com/questions/419853/mei-me-unexpected-reset steht ähnliches wenn ich das richtig überflogen hab. (Wenn auch für ein 13.10er)
<kubine> Title: 13.10 - mei_me unexpected reset - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Detlef> jokrebel: Davor habe ich ubuntu gestartet und danach habe ich die Unity-Oberfläche.
<Detlef> in Ask empfohlener Befehl rmmod mei-me liefert "Operation not permitted"
<KI9798> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1196155
<kubine> Title: Bug #1196155 “mei_me resets spamming dmesg” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Detlef> Entschuldigung: War kurz vom Netz getrennt.
<Detlef> Frage war, was tun, wenn "Operation not permitted" erscheint.
<jokrebel> Detlef: rmmod braucht ein sudo davor. Auch für die Blacklist-Bearbeitung wirst Du root-Rechte brauchen.
<Detlef> jokrebel: Danke. 
<Sascha1999> Hallo! Ist das nur der Channel für Ubuntu oder auch für Ubuntu Server?
<Sascha1999> Hi!
<Sascha1999> Jemand da?
<ppq> Sascha1999, frag einfach ;)
<Sascha1999> ppq: Ok!
<Sascha1999> Ich suche eine Möglichkeit um einen BackUp Server zu erstellen
<Sascha1999> Ich habe dabei an Ubuntu Server gedacht.
<ppq> was läuft denn auf den clients?
<Sascha1999> Ich stelle mir das so vor.
<Sascha1999> Ich speichere ein BackUp auf den Server,
<Sascha1999> Jedesmal wenn ich etwas auf dem Windows 7 client verändere sollte der Server das BackUp automatisch wiederherstellen.
<Sascha1999> Natürlich über Netzwerk.
<Sascha1999> Is das Möglich?
<ppq> du meinst, das backup automatisch updaten? oder die änderungen verwerfen?
<Sascha1999> Ein BackUp.
<Sascha1999> So wieder PC vor den Änderungen war.
<ppq> ah
<ppq> und wozu dann der ubuntu-rechner?
<ppq> für den zweck gibt es unter windows sicherlich etliche programme
<ppq> ist ja ein üblicher anwendungsfall - in internet-cafes usw.
<Sascha1999> ppq: Aber ich denke, dass Ubuntu Server hierfür das richtige wäre.
<ppq> IMHO bringt das unnötige komplexität ins setup
<ppq> du willst ja ein backup, das sich nicht mehr ändert. da kannst du genau so gut zur sicherheit eins auf einer externen festplatte erstellen und die windows-kisten dann so einrichten, dass sie sich automatisch zurücksetzen
<ppq> und zwar vom lokalen speicher, nicht von der externen festplatte
<Sascha1999> Ich bin Admin in ner Firma.
<ppq> wozu will man in einem unternehmen clients, die regelmäßig zurückgesetzt werden?
<Sascha1999> ppq: Da es Leute gibt die das System schrotten.
<ppq> das ist ein problem, bei dem man nicht technisch die symptome bekämpft, sondern die ursache fixt, wenn du mich fragst.
<Sascha1999> ppq: Ja eh!
<Sascha1999> ppq: Das will ich auch!
<ppq> versteh mich nicht falsch, backups sind natürlich pflicht, und per file server auch nützlich, aber das zu nutzen, um automatisiert die clients zurückzusetzen... naja.
<tiax> mit thin clients kein Problem
<Sascha1999> Ist das möglich?
<tiax> auf dem Client läuft so gut wie nix, die Sitzung wird nach ihrem Ende vernichtet und das einzig persistente sind die eigenen Dateien/Shares
<ppq> jo, terminal server + thin clients machen da sinn
<tiax> einfach keine Admin-Rechte geben und mit GPO noch paar Sachen beschränken ist keine Lösung?
<Sascha1999> tiax: Es is so!
<Sascha1999> tiax: Wenn man Admin von einer Firma ist wo die Leute PC`s aufsetzen bestehen meistens Fehler.
<Sascha1999> Zum Versuche.
<Sascha1999> Sry! Versuch,
<Sascha1999> Darum möchte ich ein BackUp vom vorherigen System machen und das dann über das Netzwerk auf den PC  aufspielen.
<tiax> die Leute setzen ihre eigenen PCs auf oder was meinst Du?
<bekks> Warum so umständlich? :)
<tiax> dann sind sie für Probleme halt auch selbst zuständig, wenn sie das bereitgestellte Image verändern wollen, so einfach ist das :D
<bekks> tiax: Ack.
<Sascha1999> Aber wie macht man das?
<bekks> Wie macht man was?
<Sascha1999> Das  er das BackUp automatisch auf den PC aufspielt.
<Sascha1999> Über das Netzwerk.
<tiax> puh also wenn Du das wirklich so machen willst, musst du alle Maschinen auf PXE-Boot stellen und dann mit kickstart oder ähnlicher Provisionierungssoftware halt jedes Mal neu installieren
<Sascha1999> Genau das hab ich gesucht.
<tiax> Booten dauert dann halt ewig
<bekks> Vor allem ist das so völlig sinnfrei.
<bekks> ThinClients und ein immutable image. Deutlich sinnvollere Lösung.
<tiax> Also Du brauchst dann besonders dicke Netzwerkleitungen, wenn morgens um acht alle in's Büro kommen und erstmal alle Rechner neu aufgesetzt werden und einen oder mehrere starke FIleserver mit dicker SAN im Hintergrund
<tiax> je nach Größe des Büros wird's schon arg teuer dann :) Also überleg's Dir nochmal gut
<Sascha1999> Ich werde es nochmals überlegen.
<bekks> Bei mehr als 4 Leuten - in der gesamten Firma - wird es eng. :)
<bekks> Thinclients und ein immutable image.
<Sascha1999> Die sollen das Selber machen.
<bekks> Wer ist "die" und was sollen sie selber machen?
<Sascha1999> Die Leute sollen ruhig die PC`s ohen BackUp machen. Denn Sie haben ja die nötigen Treiber. Und für diese PC`s findet man schwer Treiber,
<Sascha1999> Drum dachte ich mir BackUp machen ok. Doch nicht mehr.
<bekks> Und was genau hat das mit ThinClients und einem immutable Image zu tun?
<bekks> :)
<bekks> Die Backups machst du dann serverseitig, weil die Leute alle persistenten Nutzdaten auf dem Server speichern (müssen).
<Sascha1999> Gar nix!
<redcat> Hallo
<redcat> Ich würde gerne einen Herunterladbaren mauszeigen unter xubuntu verwenden geht das?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes#cursors_44_and_46
<kubine> Title: howto:install_new_themes [Xfce Wiki] (at wiki.xfce.org)
<redcat> Danke
<redcat> cu
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-13
<tuor_laptop> Hi, wenn ich ubuntu installiert habe (normale version) und dann ssh user@myhost eingebe. Ist dann schon ein SSH Schluessel vorhanden oder muss ich den erst generieren?
<snooops__> Hallo, ich habe eine ATI HD 2600, die Graifkkarte wird laut Wiki nicht vom Treiber der bei Ubuntu 14.04 mitgeliefert wird unterstützt. Kann ich in einem Ubuntu 14.04 den Treiber vom Ubuntu 12 .04.1installieren?
<nagetier> tuor_laptop, sicherlich verspätet.. der wird bei der Erstinstallation von openssh-server generiert
<tuor_laptop> nagetier: ah ok. thx!
<nagetier> tuor_laptop, man kann den aber jederzeit nachgenerieren und zuvor Konfigurieren
<nagetier> konfigurieren*
<tuor_laptop> nagetier: Was meinst du mit konfigurieren? Ich meine was kann man an einem Schluessel konfigurieren? Oder meinst du den Generiervorgang konfigurieren?
<nagetier> Ja, man kann zB. konfigurieren welche Art von Schlüssel und welche Verschlüsselungstiefe verwendet werden soll
<tuor_laptop> nagetier: ah ok. thx.
<nagetier> tuor_laptop, das Paket openssh-server verwendet bei der ersten Generierung die vom Paket selber vorkonfigurierten werte.. die aber so üblichweise verwendet werden können
<tuor_laptop> ok.
<LifeLifeLP> Ummmm, ist jetzt vll. ne dumme Frage aber wenn ich Ubuntu neben Win 8.1 instaliere wie deinstaliere ich es wider?
<LifeLifeLP> Irgentwer?
<musca> LifeLifeLP:  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458
<LifeLifeLP> Und das geht auch mit 8/8.1?
<musca> Ich sehe gerade, dass die Anweisung erstmal alles löscht und eine Neuinstallation erzwingt ...
<musca> nicht das wahre .. sorry
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_entfernen
<LifeLifeLP> *faceplam* es gibt ja ne Wiki (rolleye) thx. 
<koegs> gerne :)
<LifeLifeLP> Was bringt eigentlich dieses "Aktualisierungen während der Installation herunterladen" updatet das auch gleich Ubuntu? 
<LifeLifeLP> ich hbae glaub nich ein altes
<stevieh> LifeLifeLP: so ist es.
<bekks> LifeLifeLP: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn zur Installation?
<LifeLifeLP> 12.10 CD
<bekks> Das ist nicht mehr supported.
<LifeLifeLP> O.o
<bekks> Du musst Dir ein neues ISO herunterladen.
<LifeLifeLP> geht das von der 12.10 live umgebung mit dem iso oder muss ich das von neu anfangen?
<bekks> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.
<LifeLifeLP> also in ubuntu das iso mounten und von da die instalation anstosen?
<bekks> Das ergibt keinen Sinn.
<bekks> Lade Dir ein neues ISO herunter und boote davon.
<LifeLifeLP> Kann mann nicht in Ubuntu upgraden? Also von 12.10 auf nächste usw.?
<bekks> Das dauert länger und ist aufwendiger als eine Neuinstallation.
<LifeLifeLP> Gibts denn Programm um das Iso auf Stick zuziehen?
<bekks> Mit einem aktuelle ISO kann man einfach dd nehmen.
<LifeLifeLP> dd?
<bekks> dd
<LifeLifeLP> Für Windows gibts ja Iso to USB gibs so auch für 12.10 bin ja grade noch im livemodus drine
<bekks> Der Livemodus hat doch nichts mit iso2usb zu tun?
<LifeLifeLP> Ne, ich dach ich könnte das ich Livemode machen und dann nur pc neustarten um 14.04 zu instalieren vom stick+
<LifeLifeLP> ahh, gefunden
<Approach> lol, screen sitzung in einer weiteren screen sitzung aufzumachen ist absolut dämlich nun komm ich von der 2ten nicht mehr raus xD
<_moep_> Approach: na klar
<_moep_> ab dem 4. wird es nur nervig
<Approach> _moep_: verrate es mir :)
<bekks> um z.B. ctrl-a d zu drücken im zweiten screen, musst du ctrl-a a d drücken.
<_moep_> bekks: war schneller
<Approach> thx bekks hat geklappt
<Approach> dachte ich komm nie raus :)
<Approach> Kann mich bei Skype nicht mehr einloggen seit einem Moant... hat Microsoft etwas geändert?
<Approach> Kann mir gut vorstellen das es nun deprecated bzgl. Linux
<bekks> Das kann man ja sehr leicht nachprüfen.
<_moep_> Approach: welche version nutzt du denn
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype
<bekks> Da steht sogar der Grund und auch die Lösung.
<Approach> thx bekks 
<see1> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit der deutschen repo deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main universe multiverse
<see1> ich brauch das programm htop um zu sehen welche prozesse auf dem server laufen. kann mir einer sagen wie ich das finde? wenn ich installieren will kommt E: Unable to locate package htop
<Longbottom> see1: Auf einem server würde ich möglichst wenig installieren. Reicht dir 'top' nicht?
<sdx23> see1: Die Ausgabe von  apt-get update && apt-get install htop # bitte in ein Nopaste (Topic)
<see1> kp, ich muss eigentlich nur wissen welcher prozess einen prozessor zum gluehen bringt
<see1> will ich top installieren bekomme ich auch E: Unable to locate package top
<Longbottom> see1 ist schon weg. Sonst hätte ich ihm geschrieben, dass top schon mit dem Paket procps installiert sein sollte.
<Guest1839> Mal ne Frage wie Upgrade ich Ubuntu habe grade 12.10, schein aber nicht mehr neu zu sein?
<jokrebel> Guest1839: Hättest Du das ältere 12.04 säh es (weil LTS-Version) besser aus.
<Guest1839> jokrebel: ? "besser" wie meinst das?
<jokrebel> Guest1839: 12.10 jetzt noch auf aktuellen Stand zu bringen könnte problematisch werden.
<Guest1839> Der Software Updater sagt grade ich solle auf 13.01 upgraden geht denn das?
<Guest1839> Oder auch nicht er kann keine Verbundung herstellen...
<jokrebel> Guest1839: Wenn dann müsstest Du über 13.04 und 13.10 auf 14.04 upgraden. Der Support für 13.04 und 13.10 ist aber auch bereits eingestellt
<Guest1839> Und was muss ich jezt machen?
<jokrebel> Guest1839: Einfacher wird wohl eine Neuinstallation von 14.04 (das ist auch wieder eine LTS-Version die wesentlich länger als die zwischenversionen unterstützt wird) schneller und einfach.
<dasjoe> Guest1839: jetzt machst du ein Backup deiner Daten, dann kannst du mit Glück einfach den Codenamen in der sources.list auf trusty umschreiben und hoffen, dass beim Update nix kaputt geht. Wenn das zu gruselig klingt: Backup machen und, wie jokrebel sagt, neu installieren
<Guest1839> Die Instalation kann man nicht aus 12.10 heraus starten?
<jokrebel> Guest1839: Wenn man die Zwischenversionen nutzen will, sollte man sich nach nem Halben Jahr, wenn die nächste Version rauskommt, nicht noch Jahre Zeit lassen bis man das Distributionsupgrade durchzieht.
<jokrebel> dasjoe: Also ich find das "zu gruselig"
<dasjoe> Guest1839: nein, weil man nur von einem Release auf das nächste upgraden kann. D.h. bei dir wäre die Reihenfolge 12.10 → 13.04 → 13.10 →  14.04.
<dasjoe> jokrebel: Och, mit Backup würd ich's einfach mal ausprobieren um's gemacht zu haben. Saubere Neuinstallation ist aber schöner
<Guest1839> und wie upgrade ich auf 13.04?
<jokrebel> hättest Du dagegen die 12.04 (LTS) welche noch bis 2017 unterstützt wird, könntest Du direkt auf die nächste LTS (14.04) hochziehn.
<dasjoe> Guest1839: das ist haarig, weil 13.04 nicht mehr unterstützt wird und die Pakete deshalb schon von den Mirrors geflogen sind
<dasjoe> Guest1839: du bist mit 12.10 sicher? Nicht 13.10? :)
<jokrebel> Guest1839: Genau ;-) Zeig mal ein lsb_release -a
<Guest1839> bei über diesen pc steht 12.10 oder is das falsch?
<Guest1839> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.10 Release:	12.10 Codename:	quantal
<Guest1839> Wie groß issen 14.01
<jokrebel> Guest1839: Die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung sagte Dir bereits April 2013 (als die 13.04 rauskam) dass da ein Distributions-Upgrade vorliegen würde. Warum hast Du das nie in erwägung gezogen da wenigsten mal nachzuforschen wie lange sowas denn hinausgeschoben werden kann? 
<dasjoe> Guest1839: 14.01 gibt es nicht. Es gibt 14.04, 14.10 befindet sich aktuell in Entwicklung. Der Download vom 14.04-Image ist etwa 1 GB groß
<Guest1839> @jokrebel ich hatte den PC fürs Office benutzt und hatte ohne zu lesen gedacht das es so ähnlich wie Windows... 
<Guest1839> 1gb passt wohl nich auf ne 700,b disk :/
<Guest1839> gibts denn was upgradebares was noch 700mb groß ist?
<dasjoe> Ne, passt nicht mehr auf CDs. USB-Stick zur Hand?
<Guest1839> nur nen sehr langsamen mit 1mb lesen/schreiben
<Guest1839> kann man nicht in ubuntu ein virtuels laufwerk erstellen wie bei win?
<Guest1839> ich habe schon nen stick wo 14.04 drauf is ich habes auch versucht zu instalieren aber es dauer schon ne halbe stunde bin das setup auf geht
<Guest1839> kann ich das nicht manuel irgennt wie auf die platte ziehen?
<Guest1839> Gibts da keine möglichkeiten?
<dasjoe> Guest1839: Es gibt Möglichkeiten, eine Installation anderes durchzuführen. Ich empfehle dir trotzdem dringend, nen flotteren USB-Stick zu kaufen und das damit zu machen.
<Guest1839> "Möglichkeiten"? das mit dem Stick werde ich wohl machen müssen aber was für möglichkeien( ich kanns ja probieren, daten sind alle auf ner externen festplatte)
<jokrebel> Guest1839: Auch windwos XP lässt sich nicht auf Windows 7 upgraden - gar nicht. Bei Ubuntu nur, wenn man den Zeitpunkt verschläft ;-)
<Guest1839> ubuntu 12.04.5 iso is 758mb groß kann man da nich noch was raus schneiden (Wallpapers usw.)?
<dasjoe> Guest1839: das Stichwort ist debootstrap, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_mit_debootstrap
<jokrebel> Guest1839: Keinen DVD-Rohling zur Hand?
<Guest1839> nur 700cd,s kann man aus iso nich sachen rausschneiden ubuntu one z.b?
<Guest1839> oder das LibreOffice?
<Guest1839> oder kann man 14.04 mit wubi.exe instalieren?
<dasjoe> Guest1839: Wenn du deine Daten gesichert hast und eine Neuinstallation vornehmen willst kannst du auch die knapp 40 MB große Minimal-CD benutzen
<Guest1839> @dasjoe die Minimal-cd is nach der install so wie normal?
<jokrebel> Guest1839: Minimal ist minimal wie der Name schon sagt.
<dasjoe> Die Installation ist dann textbasiert, das Endprodukt ist aber das selbe
<dasjoe> …wenn du bei der Installation auswählst, dass du den ubuntu-desktop haben willst
<Guest1839> kompliziert?
<dasjoe> Komplizierter als die graphische Installation. Wenn du jetzt echt nicht für nen USB-Stick loslaufen willst wohl eine Alternative
<Guest1839> also ich meine muss mann jetzt viel mit befehlen machen ode is das sohn menü mit pfeiltasten steuerung?
<dasjoe> Das ist ein textbasiertes Menü, der Installer führt dich da schon vernünftig durch. Auf jeden Fall lernst du ein bisschen was, im schlimmsten Fall besitzt du einen schnelleren USB-Stick ;)
<Guest1839> iso habe ich jetzt wie ziehen ich das aufen stick für win gibts ja iso to usb und bei linux ?
<Guest1839> oder einfach iso aufen stick entpacken?
<dasjoe> Du verlierst dabei alles, was auf dem USB-Stick ist. Rausfinden, was dein Stick ist (alle anderen USB-Medien abziehen): "ls -al /dev/disk/by-id/usb-*", gucken welches Blockdevice (/dev/sdX, X ist wahrscheinlich b oder c) es ist
<jokrebel> Guest1839: Dachte Du nimmst extrad die Mini damit es auf ne 700er-CD passt?
<dasjoe> Dann "sudo dd if=./mini.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M", das schreibt das Image direkt auf den Stick. Anschließend ist der Stick bootbar, einfach ausprobieren
<Guest1839> @jokrebel 30mb sollten vom stick möglich sein
<Guest1839> uhhhhhhh bin ich dumm in ubuntu kann man ja bootbare sticks machen gibts ja auch als fenster wie heißt das nochmal?
<Guest1839> im fenster konnte man oben das iso und unten den stick auswählen wie heißt das nochmal
<dasjoe> Guest1839: das brauchst du nicht, das mini.iso ist schon bootbar. Einfach per dd 1:1 auf den Stick schreiben und gut
<Guest1839> also wenn bei ls sdc und sdc1 steht muss ich sdc reinschreiben?
<jokrebel> Ein Prozess hp belästigt meine CPU enorm. Was ist das?
<dasjoe> Guest1839: ganze Zeile beachten, steht da auch der erwartete Hersteller und Produktname vom Stick und so weiter? Nicht, dass du aus Versehen irgendwas anderes platt machst :)
<Guest1839> sind beide die selben intensos
<dasjoe> Guest1839: gut, dann wird das dein Stick sein. Stell noch sicher, dass du ihn nicht gemounted hast und dann dd das Mini-ISO drauf
<dasjoe> jokrebel: das ist aus hplip, druckst du grade?
<Guest1839> Stimmt das so: "37+0 records in 37+0 records out 38797312 bytes (39 MB) copied, 0,0389063 s, 997 MB/s"?
<dasjoe> Guest1839: sieht gut aus, du solltest jetzt von dem Stick booten können
<Guest1839> ok, dnke nochmal ich werde es jetzt mal versuchen thx.
<dasjoe> Denk an's Backup
<jokrebel> Keiner ne Idee was der Prozess hp ist der meine CPU enorm in anspruch nimmt?. Wütet hier immer noch
<testdr> jokrebel:  ps efa gibt keinen Hinweis wo, wann, von wem der gestartet wurde?
<jokrebel> hm - benutzer ist lp sagt top
<testdr> lol - ein hp-drucker-dingsbums..
<jokrebel> hm scheint so, nur ist der schon lang fertig und wieder ausgeschalten
<testdr> jokrebel: Da es sich wohl um einen ausführbare Datei handelt, könntest Du auch per find  / -type f  -name hp     danach suchen
<testdr> jokrebel: cups? Dann auch in den Konfigs da nachsehen (per grep?)
<jokrebel> ich glaub ich reboote einfach mal kurz
<testdr> jokrebel:  kill -9  geht nicht?
<testdr> jokrebel: ich hab noch nie eine zombie gesehen, der cpu-Zeit verbraucht - nur diese untoten prozesslisteinträge
<A9Minus> ich benutze ubuntu 14.04 64 Bit mit mate als desktop oberfläche und habe das problem, das sich der bildschirm immer abdunkelt. caffeine klappt nicht, ich hab die version aus dem ppa versucht und die 2.5 von lunchpad, das display power managment abgestellt und xset -dpms = off versucht, aber alles ohne erfolg. hat jemand eine idee ? bildschirmschoner ist auch deaktiviert
<PBeck> A9Minus: hast du das powermanagment für akku und netz geändert?
<jokrebel> testdr: naja - kill hat den hp-Prozess beendet, Aber auch sonst gefällt mir das grade nicht. Ich mach nen Reboot. Seit der SSD geht das ja fix.
<A9Minus> beides
<testdr> A9Minus: langsames Abdunkeln hat aber nichts mit dpms zu tun - das riecht nach einem screensaver
<A9Minus> der ist aus
<A9Minus> hab den auch aus dem autostart rau genommen
<PBeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/standby-und-bildschirmschoner-bei-filmen-deakt/ <= A9Minus 
<testdr> A9Minus: dazu kommt noch, dass bei solchen "Beschäftigungen", wie video schauen, der Videoplayer dafür sogern muss, dass der Rechner nicht glaubt er sei inaktiv und dunkelt ab
<A9Minus> ich nutze prime drm schrott in einer windooof virtualbox
<A9Minus> ansonsten hätte ichs mit einem browser plugin lösen können
<PBeck> A9Minus: nvidia grafik karte?
<PBeck> http://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?topic=16571.0
<A9Minus> ne intel vom lenovo x201
<PBeck> ah dann ist es was anderes
<PBeck> A9Minus: hast dir den link von oben angeschaut?
<A9Minus> ja
<testdr> A9Minus: was jetzt? Linux läuft in der virtualbox und das Fenster wird abgedunkelt?
<A9Minus> ne windoof läuft in ner virtualbox um amazon video silverlight müll abspielen zu können. das nervt echt, ich war immer gegen illegales filme gucken, aber seit watchever und amazon greife ich ständig auf illegale angebote zurück um das zuende gucken zu können was ich legal angefangen habe und wegen diesen beschissenen silverlight dann nur noch schwerlich bis garnicht mehr ging
<A9Minus> linux läuft auf dem laptop und windows 7 in einer virtuellen maschine, dass ich silverligt filme abspielen kann ohne mir mit pipelight den rechner versauen zu müssen. aber linux dunkelt dann alles ständig ab
<jokrebel> A9Minus: Hier gibt es aber keine Anleitungen für "illegales" ;-)
<A9Minus> unter 12.04 ging das mit caffein noch recht gut, aber unter 14.04 bekomme ich caffeine nicht mehr am laufen und an unity kann ich mich beim besten willen nicht gewöhnen
<A9Minus> ich will ja auch legal, illegal funktioniert ja alles wunderbar
<A9Minus> ich hab da nur keine lust drauf illegal zu gucken wenn ich eh für legal bezahle
<_moep_> warum streaming is doch nicht illegal (gut bis auf die Kartoffelqualität, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...) EOD
<_moep_> mit silverlight unter linux geht es immer noch nicht, nehme ich an?
<koegs> doch, aber will er ja nicht
<A9Minus> ich habe bis mir ein bekannter unbedingt watchever andrehen wollte eigentlich nur filme im kino angeschaut. nach dem ich watchever dann mal mit windows 7 linux (pipelight) und osx mountain lion musste ich feststellen das es unter windows auch noch am kaputtesten war. inner wenn ich filme gucken wollte fingen gab es irgendwelche probleme und man ist dann auf unseriösen seiten umgestiegen um das angefangene zu ende
<A9Minus>  zu gucken
<A9Minus> silverlight funktioniert bei mir mit pipelight unter linux besser wie orginal unter windows oder mac, keine ahnung warum, aber ich will eigentlich sowenig fremdquellen wie möglich im system haben
<A9Minus> vorallem habe ich das gefühl, das flashviedeos dann in wine laufen, statt das er automatisch auf html5 umstellt
<A9Minus> das problem mit dem abdunkeln hatte ich auch unter mint17, weshalb ich auf ubuntu + mate umgestiegen war
<A9Minus> ich glaube das problem ist gelöst hab grade caffein in version 2.4.1 probiert
<A9Minus> doch nicht
<gilinho> hi, wer setzt xubuntu als OS ein?
<march> Hi :) Kleiner Hinweis: http://www.golem.de/news/irc-chatnetzwerk-freenode-wurde-gehackt-1409-109231.html
<tiax_> ach, gibt kein unwichtigeres Passwort als das bei NickServ ;-)
<sonotos> tiax: wenn du kein op bist...
<tiax> sonotos: ja die Zeiten der IRC-Kriege sind vorbei für mich ;-)
<tiax> FRÜHER, sag ich Euch, da hatten wir noch keine schicken services. Da hat man noch netsplits herbeigeführt, wenn man nen Channel wollte oder nen Nickname
<tiax> für uns unbeteiligte an so Blödsinn war's aber eher nervig
<sonotos> opa erzählt vom krieg :-)
<_moep_> als es nur rüben gab
<sonotos> gleich kriegen wir auf die rübe weil ot
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-14
<Twiblex> hey leute, kann mir einer sagen, warum mein screen bei "alt+tab oder super" einfriert, wenn ich eine vollbild anwendung minimieren möchte? (playonlinux: the elder scrolls online)
<Twiblex> ich nutze ubuntu 14.04 x64 mit gnome 3.12
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Du wechselts also zwischen offenen Anwendung per Alt+TAB von einer Wine-Anwendung weg und dann friert der Screen ein? Bleibt das oder geht es nach ein paar 
<jokrebel> Minuten weiter?
<Twiblex> jokrebel: das bleibt bestehn. ich komme nichtma mit strg+alt+f1 im terminal mode. einigste methode ist mein resetknopf zu drücken.
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Bevor Du das tust könntest Du noch die Magic-Tastenkombinationen versuchen 
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ah okay die tastenkombis kannte ich noch nicht. danke. weist du aber wo der fehler liegen könnte?
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Dann kommst vielleicht doch noch auf eine Konsole und kannst die X-Logs noch sichten
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Eine der für X zuständigen Logs gibt vermutlich aufschluß was da passiert (oder eben nicht und warum)
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ja das währe echt hilfreich noch an die logs zu kommen. dann könnte ich sehen ob es an der openGL version liegt. ist aber eigendlich die neuste
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ich war echt scho am überlegen auf archlinux zu wechseln, da die meisten wegen screenfreeze keine probleme hatten
<jokrebel> na wenn Du glaubst, dass das Dein Problem löst ... "Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten" lautet ein alter Spruch
<Twiblex> jokrebel: naja mit arch hatte ich selber noch keine probleme, mein backup lappy läuft auch über arch und der ist extra ohne grafische oberfläche, ich dachte bislangen, dass das evtl. am ubuntu kernel liegen könnte
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Wenn Dein Arch keine GUI hat hinkt dieser Vergleich meiner Meinung nach sehr. Aber dieses Gespräch  wär dann eher was für den Offtopic-Kanal
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ja verstehe, thema verfehlt. worauf tippst du bei ubuntu, dass der screen freezt?
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Ist das nur bei Wine-Programmen und nur bei Vollbild?
<Twiblex> jokrebel: jep
<jokrebel> Twiblex: So als Schnellschuß mal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1524191 ... ich spiele keine Spiele und nutze auch Wine sehr selten, Vollbild auch fast nie ;-)
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Google hat auf den Suchstring "playonlinux freeze alt tab" noch jede Menge andere Treffer.
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ich möchte eigendlich nur "the elder scrolls online" ab und an zocken. sonst habe ich ja auch nur netbeans am laufen xD. ah okay ich habe das problem ehr bei gnome3.12 vermutet, dass da was unstable währe
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Ansonsten hätt ich gerne mal die .xsession-errors aus deinem Home-Verzeichnis in nem Pastebin.
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Vermutungen bringen nicht weiter. Fehleranalyse ist angesagt.
<Twiblex> jokrebel: wo waren die .session-errors nochma? im pfad
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Ansonsten hätt ich gerne mal die .xsession-errors aus deinem Home-Verzeichnis in nem Pastebin. <--- Pfad also /home/DeinUsername
<jokrebel> aber halt natürlich zu dem Zeitpunkt als der Fehler grade aufgetreten war.
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ja verstehe, allderdings sehe ich keinen verstekten ordner mit den namen. thunar sollte mir alle invisible ordner anzeigen
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Gnome aber Thunar? Bekomm ich bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a".
<Twiblex> No LSB modules are available.
<Twiblex> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Twiblex> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Twiblex> Release:	14.04
<Twiblex> Codename:	trusty
<Twiblex> jokrebel: nautilus mag ich nicht, daher hatte ich mir thunar nachinstalliert.
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Dann noch ein "ls -al /home/DeinUser" aber diesmal bitte in nem NoPasteservice (siehe Topic)
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ein moment, muss noch cookies usw anschalten für die eine seite
<Twiblex> http://pastebin.com/ZQp3K3Nn
<jokrebel> asd?
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Das war wohl nix
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ne müsste sich live geändert haben
<Twiblex> http://pastebin.com/C9HvWPJr
<Twiblex> jokrebel: damn, piratepad war das, wo man live ändern kann xd
<jokrebel> tatsächlich kein xerrors... hm, na dann zeig mal die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Twiblex> jokrebel: sry, dass ich grade so bissel nooblike drauf bin. es ist mein 3ter tag ohne schlaf xD.  okay ein mom
<Twiblex> http://pastebin.com/QYXTcLrd
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Das ist aber nicht gesund.
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ?
<jokrebel> nicht schlafen#
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ja muss nachher noch the elder scrolls suchten bis heute nabend. muss noch lvl aufholen zum kumpel xD
<Twiblex> jokrebel: nur ich möchte windows nicht nutzen :D
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Da seh ich aber jetzt auf den ersten Blick auch nichts. Hast Du Dir denn mal die Google-Links durchgelesen?
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ich habe eigendlich ne ati raidion hd 6880, aber er zeigt mir immer 6870 hd an. kannst du mir evtl sagen, woran das liegt?
<Twiblex> jokrebel: mache ich gleich inruhe
<Twiblex> jokrebel: wenn ich wo nachschlage lese ich alles bissel öfters aufgrund meiner lese rechtschreibschwäche
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Falscher Treiber? Wer zeigt das denn an? Was sagt lspci?
<Twiblex> jokrebel:  mom lade dir nen screenshot hoch und schicke dir ne private message mit dem link
<jokrebel> support bitte nur hier im Kanal
<jokrebel> dann können auch andere Mithelfen
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Wenn da was drin/drauf ist was Du nicht willst dass es jeder sieht einfach vorher schwärzen.
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ah okay. hier der link mit nem screen:  www.twiblex.de/system.png
<Twiblex> jokrebel: passt scho
<Twiblex> jokrebel: bei glfxinfo stand das evtl. mit der 6870hd stadt 6880hd
<jokrebel> evtl? oder sicher? was sagt lspci?
<Twiblex> jokrebel: www.twiblex.de/lspci.txt
<Twiblex> jokrebel: glxinfo hatte ich auch nix gefunden :(
<Twiblex> jokrebel: habe da grade ma nachgeschaut
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Also lspci sagt dass Du eine [AMD/ATI] Barts XT [Radeon HD 6870] hast. Wieso meinst Du eine 6880 zu haben?
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ich habe ne 6880hd. das steht auf der packung und im dualoot auf windows im catalist treiber.
<Twiblex> jokrebel: es ist aufjedenfall keine 6870hd
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Was auf der Packung steht muss nicht immer stimmen.
<Twiblex> jokrebel: auf der graka selber steht auch in klein 6880hd habe ich damals beim einbauen gelesen
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Ich find noch nicht mal dass es eine 6880 gibt (die 6870 find ich schon)
<Twiblex> jokrebel: kann es sein, das das model einfach nicht mehr verkauft wird?
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Warum sollte es dann auch in sämtlichen Seiten und auf Wikipedia nicht mehr erwähnt sein. Das sind zuhauf Karten die nicht mehr hergestellt werden eingetragen.
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ich bin mir sicher, dass es eine 6880hd ist in windoof wird das auch so angezeigt
<jokrebel> tja, das Internet und Linux behauptet was anderes...
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ja ich weiß, allerdings weis ich dass auf der packung fett draufsteht hd 6880 von saphire
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Auch wenn es grade schon wieder mächtig offtopic wird, zeig mir doch mal einen Link der auf eine 6880 hinweist.
<Twiblex> jokrebel: oder meinst du, dass eine china firma die karte gefakt hat und ne zeit unter den namen vertrieben hat? :D
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Du weist, weil die Packung neben Dir liegt? Oder weil Du glaubst Dich daran zu erinnern.
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Durchaus denkbar, aber selbst sowas sollte man dann irgendwo im Internet erwähnt finden.
<Twiblex> jokrebel: hinter mir im regal, wo meine pc kartons sind von meinen 3pcs
<Twiblex> jokrebel: was hältst du davon, wenn ich dich in meinen ts einladen würde zum reden
<jokrebel> Twiblex: Wie schon gesagt, Support nur hier drin. 1.) damit andere auch davon profitieren können (wird öffentlich gelogged) und 2.) damit die Hilfeleistungen auch gebündelt werden können (vielleicht liest ja grade schon jemand mit der sich mit genau _der_ Karte bestens auskennt)
<Twiblex> jokrebel: ok. aber ich werde heute nicht mehr solange hier sein. evtl. google ein paar std befragen xD
<Twiblex> so, ich bin erstma hier raus. ich werde noch bissel google befragen und hoffen, dass ich zu einer antwort für mein problem komme. an jokrebel noch ein dankeschön für ein paar hilfreiche infos. bis später
<steinerlein-> Hallo zusammen, ich versuche gerade einen powerpc port von ubuntu auf einem älteren Powerbook zu installieren und bekomme die Ethernetverbdindung nicht ans laufen. Hardware wird erkannt, aber eine Verbindung kann nicht hergestellt werden
<steinerlein-> Wie kann ich das Problem analysieren und der Sache auf den Grund gehen?
<testdr> steinerlein-: genaue hardware-info, dazu die software-info und die Ausgaben von lspci, lsusb etc. wie weit die hardware von der software erkannt wird -- und natürlich google-suche speziell zu Deiner Hard/Software-kombination (vielleicht gibt es da schon Infos von anderen)
<jokrebel> steinerlein-: Was sagt ifconfig? In einem NoPaste-Service (siehe Topic) bitte
<steinerlein-> ifconfig sagt vor allem "command not found" :(
<jokrebel> ungewöhnlich
<steinerlein-> Ich arbeite von einer CD im Laufwerk, auf die ich das mini.iso von https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD gebrannt habe
<steinerlein-> 12.04 für PowerPC
<tiax> steinerlein-: probier mal /sbin/ifconfig oder ip addr show
<steinerlein-> ip addr show klappt
<steinerlein-> dauert alles ein bisschen, muss ich alles abtippen..
<steinerlein-> http://pastebin.com/WF2gTFpZ
<TheInfinity> steinerlein-: da wirst du um einen blick ins syslog nicht herumkommen.
<steinerlein-> wie mache ich das?
<TheInfinity> sudo vim /var/log/syslog. Da gibts ein Log des kompletten Bootprozesses.
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: Wieso sudo und wieso vim? ;-)
<steinerlein-> cat var/log/syslog | grep eth und grep network spucken einiges aus
 * jokrebel nimmt da tail /var/log/syslog
<steinerlein-> ja, das sieht auch brauchbar aus
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: sudo weil das syslog nicht world readable ist. vim weil toll (und tail bringt nicht so viel zur analyse, wenn dann eher grep). ;)
<steinerlein-> kann ich euch da einfach mal ein Foto machen?
<tiax> ist wohl besser als Abtippen, ja
<steinerlein-> okay, ist in arbeit
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: Also ich kann das (auch mit $Editor) ohne sudo aufmachen zum lesen/suchen (reinschreiben will ich ja nichtmal versehentlich)
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: hmm. ok. bei meinem server wo ich das kurz getestet habe nicht: "/var/log/syslog" [Permission Denied] 
<tiax> jokrebel: 640 syslog:adm sind die Berechtigungen, das erklärt's doch
<tiax> per default ist man da nicht drin
<TheInfinity> tiax: yep. der server-user ist nicht in adm.
<tiax> gibt übrigens auch „view“ statt „vim“, das ist vim read only
<steinerlein_> http://i.imgur.com/41t3ESY.jpg
<steinerlein_> was man auf dem foto nicht mehr sieht ist [...] grep eth
<tiax> Kabel steckt?
<TheInfinity> Yep, das sieht aus wie fehlende Verbindung Router <—> Mac.
<TheInfinity> Weg ist er.
<steinerlein_> nee, ich bin noch tda
<steinerlein_> irgendwie war hier eben ein komischer verbindungsreset
<steinerlein_> ja, kabel steckt, switch funktioniert. Mit meinem anderen rechner stecke ich da auch drin
<jokrebel> steinerlein_: Kabel mal tauschen?
<steinerlein_> aber der steckplatz wo der mac drinsteckt zeigt auch keine Aktivität.
<steinerlein_> Kabel habe ich eben ausgetauscht. Unter osx, was noch installiert ist funktioniert alles tadellos
<TheInfinity> steinerlein_: um was für einen Mac handelt es sich denn?
<TheInfinity> steinerlein_: und hast du schon mal die aktuelle Ubuntu version auf ganzer cd getestet: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/ ?
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (Trusty Tahr) (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<steinerlein_> Oh, Mist
<steinerlein_> Ich habe gerade zur Sicherheit noch mal in OSX gebootet.. Klappt wohl doch nicht so richtig?
<steinerlein_> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powerbook_g4/specs/powerbook_g4_1.33_12.html
<kubine> Title: PowerBook G4 1.33 12" (Al) Specs (12-Inch 1.33 GHz, M9183LL/A*, PowerBook6,4, A1010, 1986) @ EveryMac.com (at www.everymac.com)
<TheInfinity> steinerlein_: dann repariere erst mal dein netzwerkkabel so dass das auch aufm mac internet gibt. :)
<TheInfinity> also unter os-x
<steinerlein_> ja
<steinerlein_> hey, sorry.. Das ist mir jetzt peinlich
<TheInfinity> steinerlein_: und sicher dass du mit 256 MB RAM ubuntu willst - und nicht eher lubuntu?
<TheInfinity> steinerlein_: weil das ist schon _sehr_ wenig.
<steinerlein_> hier sind 512 drin
<steinerlein_> und eigentlich will ich xubuntu
<TheInfinity> auch das ist wenig für ubuntu.
<steinerlein_> oder mintppc
<TheInfinity> ich würde dir sehr lubuntu empfehlen - weil das optimiert ist für langsame rechner
<steinerlein_> aber so bekomm ich grade gar nichts :(
<TheInfinity> deswegen hier: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/ - das dürfte das richtige für dich sein
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (Trusty Tahr) (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<steinerlein_> okay, ja das werde ich mir auch noch mal anschauen
<steinerlein_> danke!
<TheInfinity> aber erst mal netzwerkkabel reparieren. sonst wird das alles nix ;)
<steinerlein_> das ist mir alles ein rätsel..
<steinerlein_> das kabel funktioniert eigentlich
<testdr> bei nur 256mb-ram von einem Laptop funktionierte für mich nur die Installation mit der Lubuntu-alternativ-iso - ansonsten brach die Installation mitten drin ab.
<steinerlein_> 768 mb ram sogar laut osx
<testdr> steinerlein_: beim Install auf einem pc/386er reicht das nicht für den Install aus dem live-system-heraus.
<Matombo> Hallo
<jokrebel> hi
<Matombo> kennt sich wer mit komplett freezes bei 14.04 aus?
<testdr> gibt es nicht - oder?
<Matombo> doch ich habs xD http://askubuntu.com/questions/523732/ubuntu-14-04-freezes?noredirect=1#comment712981_523732
<jokrebel> wann tritt das denn auf? 
<Matombo> random bemerken tu ichs meistens wenn ich ein fenster schliesen will
<TheInfinity> Matombo: sieht aus wie sterbende festplatte
<TheInfinity> Matombo: schon mal nach den SMART werten geschaut?
<Matombo> Sterbende festplatte hab ich schon ausgeschlossen, hab ne komplett andere festplatte eingebaut aber den gleichen fehler gehabt
<testdr> Matombo: das ist kein "freeze" da spielt nur die festplatte/hardware verrückt .. und das fühlt sich wie ein freeze an
<TheInfinity> Matombo: smart werte wären trotzdem spannend. und syslog. und ggf. auch infos darüber ob du da n soft raid oder sowas verwendest.
<testdr> Matombo: lässt sich einfach prüfen indem du die ubuntu-live-version vom usb-stick laufen lässt - für längere Zeit auch mit speicherung auf dem stick
<Matombo> jah das probier ich nochmal aus aber wie gesagt hatte auch schon ne andere festplatte drinnen und es kam trotzdem, die smart werte such ich gleich noch raus muss kurz nen live usb erstellen
<Matombo> ich weis nicht was ein soft raid ist also verwend ich warscheinlich keines xD
<TheInfinity> Matombo: smart kriegst du einfach auf der kommandozeile über smartctl -a
<Matombo> ok
<testdr> Matombo: solche effekte können sogar von einem defekten netzteil stammen, je nach hardware zeigen da die mainboard-chipsätze die ersten Ausfallerscheinungen - dann kommt meist die graka und dann erst die cpu
<TheInfinity> bzw besser smartctl -a /dev/sda
<TheInfinity> testdr: +1
<testdr> TheInfinity: ich zähle die elkos mit blähbäuchen(schwanger?) schon gar nicht mehr
<Matombo> 3 min zum downloaden des ubuntuisos dann kann ichs ausprobieren
<TheInfinity> Matombo: wenn du das kannst mach das lieber aus dem laufenden installierten system heraus
<Matombo> also netzteil is relativ neu das alte ist mal abgeschmiert
<Matombo> graka auch die alte is durchgeschmort
<Matombo> also mementan hab ich mal open suse drauf um zu schaun obs da auch probleme macht hab auch schon fedorra ausprobiert hat sich auch 1 mal augehängt aber mit anderem behavior
<Matombo> (bin übrigens grad nicht mit dem betreffenden pc onlione
<TheInfinity> Matombo: das sieht sowas von nach hardware defekt aus dass da andere distros kaum etwas bringen dürften ;)
<Matombo> kanns sein das mein mainboard abschmirt?
<Matombo> aber sidefakt: windows läuft one probleme
<Matombo> egal ob win 7 oder win 8 mehrere studen unter lastbetrieb (zocken)
<Matombo> deswegen bin ich leicht verwirrt
<Matombo> ist linux auf sowas anfälliger als windows?
<TheInfinity> Sicher kann das sein @ Mainboard. Kann auch n Treiberproblem sein. Spannend wäre halt wirklich erst mal SMART.
<TheInfinity> Und Windows … hast du da irgendwas im Stil eines Raid0 oder sowas eingerichtet?
<Matombo> nichts auser clean install und n paar spiele
<Matombo> (und halt sämtliche updates)
<nagetier> memtest könnte man mal versuchen.. auf defekte Speicher reagiert der Linux Kernel schon recht empfindlich und nutzt den oft auch mehr aus. Evtl. belegen die Spiele weniger RAM als Linux cached
<testdr> Matombo: die meisten windows-user merken gar nicht wenn deren hardware in einem langsameren betriebsmodus betrieben wird und windows schaltet bei festplattenfehler sofort runter
<Matombo> memtest hab ich in der vergangenheit mal laufen lassen (hab mich schon mal mit dem problem beschäftigt) aber da nichts gefunden
<nagetier> Matombo, führe das aktuelle nochmal aus, um Speicherfehler (nahezu) 100% auszuschließen.. und schau dir die Elkos auf den Komponenten an, aktuelle qualitative Mainboards nutzen eigentlich nur noch welche die sich nicht mehr aufblähen, also Netzteil.. ansehen
<nagetier> aktuell*
<Matombo> Elkos?
<nagetier> ja, die Kondensatoren
<Matombo> ok
<nagetier> und baue alle unnützen Erweiterungskarten aus die das Problem verursachen könnten
<nagetier> Matombo, memtest würde ich auch die Schlafenszeit legen, der darf auch gerne mal öfter durchlaufen
<Matombo> also auf dem mainboard hab ich kein aufgeblätes bauteil gefunden
<Matombo> hab den pc mal geöffnet
<Matombo> ins netzteil wird halt schwer reinzuschaun
<nagetier> ja, die sind meist vernietet
<Matombo> al erweiterungskarten hab ich nur sound und grafikkarte
<testdr> nagetier: also meine netzteile waren alle verschraubt
<nagetier> Matombo, ist das nicht beides on-board vorhanden, also wenigstens der VGA?
<Matombo> als laufwerke ein dvd laufwer ein dvd brenner und ein card reader von dem allerdings nur noch die usb buchse erkannt wird
<nagetier> testdr, hm, stimmt, ist öfter mal zu finden
<nagetier> Matombo, wie gehst du denn vor wenn der Rchner einfriert, warmstart?
<Matombo> ich start grad mal mit dem live ubuntu fürs smart
<nagetier> Matombo, lass mal nebenbei immer ein dmesg laufen
<Matombo> öhm habs schon mit reisub und mit abwörken (5 sek power schalter) gemacht
<nagetier> in einigen Fällen spuckt der Ringbuffer dmesg dann immer noch etwas aus
<jokrebel> Matombo: Wenn es mit reisub geht ist das auf alle Fälle einem harten Poweroff vorzuziehn.
<nagetier> und auch reagiert da ja schon einmal das System noch auf Tastatureingaben
<Matombo444> so bin jetzt im live system auf dem betreffenden pc
<Matombo444> wie soll ich des ergebniss vom smartctl am besten posten?
<testdr> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Matombo444> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419938/
<kubine> Title: smartctl sda › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Matombo444> für sda und für die 2. festplatte:
<Matombo444> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419943/
<kubine> Title: smartctl sdb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> Matombo444: UDMA_CRC_Error_Count!
<Matombo444> was sagt der wert genau aus?
<testdr> Matombo444: bei dem Fall, den ich kenne, da war es das Netzteil - und manchmal kann man es im bios-monitor erkennen, wenn die spannungsschwankungen deutlich sichtbar sind
<testdr> es könnte noch das kabel sein - und dass es erst nur bei einer Festplatte auftritt, das hängt davon ab wie empfindlich dieses Modell auf so was reagiert
<Matombo444> was wär eine deutliche spannungsschwankung?
<testdr> Windows macht in dem fall on viel zu sagen einfach einen langsameren übertragungsmodus und wenn der Anwender nicht merkt, dass die Festplatte plötzlich schleicht, dann geht das so weiter bis zum "knall"
<Matombo444> ok wie kann ich des überprüfen obs das netzteil ist
<Matombo444> (und eig is des n cooler master silent pro m2 720w also kein billigteil -.-)
<testdr> nur durch öffnen des netzteils - bzw. wenn du (wie ich ein ersatznetzteil hast) dann steckst Du ein anderes Netzteil einfach an, d.h. Rechner öffenen, Netzteil überall abziehen und das Ersatznetzteil anstecken (so dass es nicht runterfä
<testdr> llt und starten und bios-kontrollieren
<Matombo444> llt?
<testdr> fällt - runterfällt
<testdr> das "ä" ist bei mir so dicht an der RETURN-taste, bzw. mein kleiner Finger hat Ausmaße eines daumens
<testdr> Matombo444: ich denke das hat jetzt aber alles nichts mehr mit ubuntu-support zu tun - deshalb wäre da wohl der offtopic-channel besser angebracht, denn die Ursache ist nach dem Wert von smartctl deutlich kein Frage der ubuntu-software
<Matombo444> btw das dmesg http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419948/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Matombo444> ok dann wesel ich mal
<rednet> wenn der terminal keine befehle mehr annimmt was kann man da machen
<jokrebel> rednet: Die Tastatur wieder einstecken?
<rednet> in den Laptop?
<testdr> rednet: welches Terminal?
<rednet> ich kenn nur den normalen von Ubuntu 12.04
<testdr> manche Leute sind von der Wirkung von "strg-s" überwältigt   8-]
<jokrebel> rednet: Geht denn die Eingabe in anderen Anwendungen? Ist das ein GUI-Terminal oder die Konsole auf STRG+ALT+Fx
<rednet> Stiring alt  und T
<rednet> mann kann schreiben ohne das was passiert
<testdr> lol - alles so schwarz hier im terminal?
<testdr> es gibt dämliche versionen, da ist hinter-/vordergrundfarbe die gleiche
<rednet> na ja ich kann das alles beschreiben dann wirds aber länger als drei zeilen.
<testdr> rednet: starte doch mal ein xterm
<rednet> hab ich
<testdr> schwarz?
<rednet> durchsichtig
<rednet> violet
<testdr> interessantes theme -- tolle farben?
<rednet> von mir aus auch schwarz durchsichtig
<testdr> rednet: blinkt ein cursor - oder ist anders sichtbar
<tiax> rednet: gib mal "reset" ein, das setzt das Terminal von allerhand Einwirkungen zurück
<rednet> ich führe ein befehl aus und dann blinkt der kurser und  man kann nix mehr ausführen
<tiax> ggf. erst Strg+U tippen, falls schon was in der Zeile steht
<testdr> tiax: na ja - wenn er ein neues aufgemacht hat - aha! Welchen Befehl?
<rednet> ok 
<rednet> schon ok 
<RobBurkeOne> Hi zusammen. Hab ne Frage bzgl. von Distro-Upgrades. Ich hab hier eine Maschine mit 13.10, die ich auf 14.04 heben will. Das ist mein erstes Upgrade (mit "do-release-upgrade") und ich frage mich, was für Vorbereitungen ich dafür treffen muss. Also alte Kernelupdates löschen, meine verschlüsselte Homepartition sicher, Grup-Kopie ziehen oder sowas..
<testdr> RobBurkeOne: vor allen Dingen eine funktionierende Ubuntu-Live-Version (bootbar) haben und das vorher testen - sonst stehst Du vielleicht mit einem nicht mehr das System bootenden Rechner da
<testdr> RobBurkeOne: bei 14.04 wäre das das 14.04.1 iso - je nach Deinem gewünschten System ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu
<RobBurkeOne> testdr: achso, du meisnt ich sollte schauen, ob die Distro überhaupt läuft? hm..
<testdr> RobBurkeOne: nein - du sollst schaun, dass du neben dem backup auch ein funktionierendes startmedium hast
<RobBurkeOne> testdr:  Ich hab eine zweite Partition mit opensuse. Aber du meinst bestimmt für dne Fall, dass Grub den Geist aufgibt, oder?
<testdr> RobBurkeOne: alles andere sind nur Versprechungen, dass es meist problemlos funktioniert .. und wenn nicht, dann hast Du plötzlich keine Möglichkeiten mehr
<testdr> ja
<testdr> dann kannste auch das SuSE nicht mehr booten und brauchst ein anderes Startmedium
<RobBurkeOne> ja, da ist was dran
<RobBurkeOne> Und was sollte ich noch beachten? Ich hab gerade meine (nicht richtig funktionierenden) Scannertreiber und Einstellungen gepurged, damit ich das nochmal sauber installieren kann (oder es zumindest versuchen kann)
<testdr> RobBurkeOne: ist wahrscheinlich wie immer - Du machst backup, sorgst für extra bootmedium und das Upgrade läuft ohne Probleme durch.
<Longbottom> RobBurkeOne: Ich würde noch nach Fremdrepos schauen, und diese purgen. Die können sonst problematisch sein.
<testdr> RobBurkeOne: in dem Fall kannst Du auch eine Neuinstallation ins Auge nehmen - Userdaten sind gesichert und du bekommst garantiert ein System, das nicht wegen Altlasten sich vielleicht merkwürdig benimmt (irgendwelche besonderen ppa eingefügt etc.?)
<testdr> RobBurkeOne: der Wechsel von 12.04 nach 14.04 ist schon drastisch -- und das 12.04 noch für Jahre versorgt wird nur zu empfehlen wenn man es extra will (das Neueste) oder die Hardware nur dann zusätzlich unterstützt wird
<RobBurkeOne> Longbottom: Ich schau mal, ich glaube ich hab ein paar Launchpad-Repos für das einer oder andere noch aktiv.
<RobBurkeOne> Longbottom: Kann ich aller derzeit deaktivierten Repos auch einfach gleich löschen? Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass do-release-upgrade sich um die passenden Repos kümmert?
<Matombo> btw bevor ichs vergess an alle die mir oben geholfen haben TheInfinity nagetier und testdr wenn ich jetzt keinen übersehn habe: vielen dank für eure mühe den fehler zu identifizieren ^^
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Schau Dir ppa-purge im Wiki an.
<jokrebel> !ppa > RobBurkeOne 
<kubine> RobBurkeOne: Ein PPA ist ein Service von Launchpad und steht für Personal Package Archive , auf deutsch: eigenes Paketarchiv. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<RobBurkeOne> k
<RobBurkeOne> testdr:  Ich nutze auf der Maschine ja 13:10 und nicht 12.04, sonst würde ich es so wie du sehen. 
<RobBurkeOne> testdr: Installiert ist, Bumblebee, da ich auf diesen Asus Ul30vt-Laptop einen dedizierten Nvidia-Chip habe, den ich im normalen Ubuntu-Betrieb nicht benötigt und daher abgeschaltet lassen will, ohne ihn gleich komplett  unnutzbar zu machen. Das spart Akkkuengergie
<redcat> Hi 
<RobBurkeOne> testdr: Ich überlege eh, beim Release von Elementary mein opensuse dagegen zu tauschen. Und wenn es sich bewährt, es zum Hauptsystem zu machen. Das wäre dann die besagte Neuinstallation
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Ich mach sowas immer so: Fullbackup ziehen oder gleich ganze Platte klonen, mit LiveCD testen, do-release-upgrade starten. Notfalls kann ich ja das 1:1-Backup zurückspielen und nochmal von vorne beginnen.
<RobBurkeOne> jokrebel: Klingt gut. Das Backup dann mit dd in /out?
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Gibt es verschiedene Ansätze/Philosophien. Ich mach das auch gerne einfach mit ner Clonezilla-CD ;-)
<testdr> RobBurkeOne: nein - dazu gibt es backup-tools, die erkennen unbelegte Sektoren und packen das ganz deutlich kleiner (und schneller) als alles zu schreiben
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Und wie man sieht auch verschiedene Meinungen ;-)
<RobBurkeOne> Das wär mir recht, da ich noch ein ntfs-Partition mit gut 200 GB unbenutzen Speicherplatz habe. Den mitzuklonen wäre wohl nicht so elegant
<testdr> jokrebel: wieso verschiedene Meinungen? Das clonezilla (was Du bevorzugst) ist doch auch ein extra backup-tool - oder nicht?
<testdr> unter linux gibts noch etliche tools, wie z.B. fsarchiver
<SpeeFak> moin kann mir jmd kurz sagen welche syntax ich für das ggeteneil von   if -ne --- verwenden kann
<SpeeFak> statt not equal suche ich is equal
<testdr> if [  dada == dada ]
<testdr> bei numerischen Werten gibt es -eq
<SpeeFak> ahso nur eq alles klar danke ;)
<Sascha1999> Hallo! Gibt es die Möglichkeit Standardprogramme bei Ubuntu zu entfernen? Es ist ja Firefox standardmäßig vorinstalliert. Ich würde aber gerne Google Chrome verwenden.
<redcat> ja gibt in einstellungen unter Standardkomponetem
<Sascha1999> redcat: Danke!
<redcat> bitte
<redcat> kein problem
<Sascha1999> redcat: Schönen Abend noch!
<redcat> dir aich 
<redcat> dir auch 
<Mike1> guten Abend! Nach dem jetzt schon einige Bekannte das Problem hatten, dass USB-Sticks nur noch ready-only gemountet wurden, nehme ich an das das dirty-bit wegen brutalem Abstecken gesetzt wurde
<Mike1> wie behebt man das DAU-freundlich?
<Mike1> ich mache einfach ein fsck im Terminal auf die richtige Partition
<Mike1> oder mount mit --force
<Mike1> bzw. sehe ich beim mount auch gleich, was überhaupt das Problem ist
<testdr> Mike1: man mount (= Angabe was die Anzeigen bedeuten) - da gibts auch eine Seite in wiki.ubuntuusers.de ?oder
<Mike1> testdr: ich mein ja, ich kann das lockerflockig
<Mike1> aber bei denen muss man dann immer erstmal Terminal aufmaaaaaachen, fdisk -l eingeeeeeeben, uuuuumounten usw.
<testdr> Mike1: wie jetzt? Du weißt, dass es vom Dateisystem abhängt? Mach denen z.B. reiserfs drauf, dass repariert sich beim mount wieder
<Mike1> ist aber nicht Windows-kompatibel
<jokrebel> Mike1: Lernen mit Schmerzen. Die überlegen sich es (bei der richtigen Erklärung) beim nächsten mal genauer, ob sie den Stick einfach rausziehn im Betrieb.
<testdr> Mike1: die letzten Daten können natürlich weg sein - das gilt aber auch für andere Dateisyteme
<bekks> zerreiserfs repriert sich wie alle anderen FS auch nur in GRenzen selbst.
<bekks> Was es tut ist das journal replay, was jedes journaled fs beherrscht.
<Mike1> es geht mir nur darum, dass die hilflos vorm ro-gemounteten USB-Stick stehen
<testdr> bekks: ja - aber so was wie einfach usb-rausziehen - das geht schon 
<jokrebel> Mike1: Unter Windows kaufen sie sich nen neuen Stick ;-)
<testdr> gukke mal pispers und achte nicht weiter drauf hier
<Mike1> afaik mountet Windows den ganz normal wieder und fertig
<Mike1> Dirty hin oder her
<Mike1> zumindest hat mir Windows noch nie etwas einfach so ro gemountet
<Mike1> ist aber auch egal, was Windows macht
<Mike1> gibt es ein einfaches grafisches Tool um fsck auf Partitionen zu machen?
<jokrebel> nein
<Mike1> sonst eine Möglichkeit um das dirty-flag wegzukriegen?
<jokrebel> User erziehn - neuen Stick kaufen ;-)
<Mike1> meh, nein
<Mike1> dann wollen sie wieder Windows und ich muss nein sagen und dann sind sie mir böse
<musca> gparted kann auch filesysteme prüfen, aber will man solchen Usern so ein Tool empfehlen?
<bekks> Mike1: umount, fsck -f, mount
<jokrebel> musca: Will man eher nicht
<RobBurkeOne> Hab nochmal nen Problem: Mein Do-Release-upgrade brach eben bei "Vorbereitung zum Entpacken von .../pulseaudio-module-gconf_1%3a4.0-0ubuntu11_i386.deb ..." ab. Soll ich das nun einfach nochmal starten?
<Mike1> bekks: und die richtige Partition? Und dann ist vielleicht noch der Filebrowser offen und das umount geht nicht …
<RobBurkeOne> ... es sollte ja alles bis dato installierte einfach überspringen. Oder doch lieber ein apt-get update?
<bekks> Mike1: Dann sorge dafür, dass umount funktioniert.
<Mike1> ja, nur bin ich weit weg und über Chat oder Telefon ist das alles nicht so einfach
<Mike1> das muss doch häufiger vorkommen und ich finde es sehr eigenartig, dass da nicht per default eine entsprechende Meldung und Option für fsck erscheint
<Mike1> von meinen drei Linux-DAUs hatten das Problem jetzt schon alle
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Was heist "brach ab" und was tatest Du dann?
<testdr> Mike1 kennt interessante Leute
<testdr> -->offtopic
<bekks> Trag es hat in die fstab ein, dass immer ein fsck ausgeführt wird, wenn das fs es anfordert und stell dass fs so ein, dass ein fsck bei jedem mount ausgeführt werden soll.
<Mike1> bekks: geht das in der fstab?
<Mike1> wobei man in der fstab halt wieder einen Eintrag für jeden USB-Stick bräuchte
<bekks> Mike1: Sonst hätte ich das nicht gesagt ;) Du musst allerdings beides tun, fstab anpassen und filesystem anpassen.
<Mike1> also dann eher udev skripten -.-
<Mike1> oder sind exFAT oder NTFS besser?
<bekks> Nö, sind sie nicht.
<RobBurkeOne> Ich habs mit ctrl-c abgebrochen, da es bei besagter Meldung seit 20min hing. Vorher war er beim Entpacken der vorher heruntergeladenen Pakete
<Mike1> naja, die sind zumindest kein FAT mehr
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Und Du weist, dass da nichts mehr passierte weil?
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Ein do-release-upgrade per STRG+C abzubrechen ist ne blöde Idee, sorry.
<bekks> Mike1: Was sie nicht besser macht. :)
<RobBurkeOne> War auch nicht geplant. Geplant war, vorher nachzufragen, warum es bei dieser Meldung stehen bleibt und dafür per ctrl-shift-c die Meldung herauszukopieren, aber ich hab Shift wohl nicht richtig getroffen, scheinbar. Daher nun der Salat
<RobBurkeOne> ich kann natürlich nicht sagen, ob da noch was passierte, aber ich hab in der Zeit keinerlei Festplattenaktivität bemerkt und mein Lastmonitor war auch recht ruhig
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Und er läuft noch?
<RobBurkeOne> der Prozess?
<jokrebel> der Rechner
<RobBurkeOne> ja
<jokrebel> zeig mal ein "sudo apt-get update" in nem NoPasteService her.
<jokrebel> war ein do-releas-upgrade von 13.10 auf 14.04?
<RobBurkeOne> jo
<RobBurkeOne> Kann ich machen, warte. Ich vermute, dass die Quellen schon auf die neue Version umgestellt wurden
<RobBurkeOne> dpkg is noch gesperrt
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Ah dann lass das noch laufen!
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Vermutlich ist der noch fleißig am installieren
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Kannst ja mal in den Prozessen nach dpkg suchen. Solange da noch was am laufen ist würd ich ihn notfalls bis morgen früh erstmal weiterrödeln lassen.
<jokrebel> Wenn nur der Lock da ist, aber kein Prozess wärs was anderes.
<RobBurkeOne> hm..
<RobBurkeOne> ich schau nochmal
<RobBurkeOne> hab eben keinen Prozess gefunden
<RobBurkeOne> welche könnten das alles sein?
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: mit irgendwas wie dpkg oder apt im Namen oder Pfad
<RobBurkeOne> es gibt wirklich einen
<RobBurkeOne>  "/usr/bin/dpkg --force-overwrite --status-fd 40 --unpack --auto-deconfigure" [und dann eine ganze Reihe von .debs]
<RobBurkeOne> aber ob da was passiert..? htop sagt 0% cpu-verbrauch
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Wie gesagt. ich wür dem erstmal über Nacht Zeit geben ordentlich zu Ende zu laufen.
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Und nur weil er die CPU grad nicht beansprucht heißt das nicht zwansläufig dass sich da nichts tut.
<RobBurkeOne> ich habe etwas Angst dass root voll sein könnte und da so ein entpacken der debs nicht werden könntew 
<jokrebel> Man könnte klar auch rebooten oder den Prozess abschießen und nochmal neu anfangen mit dem Distributions-Upgrade. Das Risiko dass es schief geht steigt dadurch aber.
<jokrebel> was sagt denn ein df?
<RobBurkeOne> wenn ich irgendeine Ausgabe bekommen würde, wäre es doch einfacher zu entscheiden, ob ich den Prozess nochmal starte :/
<RobBurkeOne> df sagt 98% der Sektoren von root sind benutzt
<RobBurkeOne> das gleiche bei meiner einen Home-PArtition
<jokrebel> hm da hätte ein "vorher Platz schaffen" wohl nicht geschadet.
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: "meiner einen Home-Partition"? hast Du mehrere?
<RobBurkeOne> eine für opensuse, welche unter /media/.. eingehängt ist
<RobBurkeOne> Ich hab vorher noch geschaut, ob alte Kernel rumliegen, die aber alles weggeschafft. Und eigentlich sollte eine 20 GB Partition ja reichen. Oder brauch ich freien Platz in /home für ein Release-upgrade?
<RobBurkeOne> was kann ich denn jetzt machen?
<RobBurkeOne> sprich mir war nicht klar, dass root volläuft
<jokrebel> wie schon gesagt. Ich würd da jetzt erstmal noch ein paar Stunden warten ob sich dieser Prozess noch fertigläuft und selbst beendet.
<RobBurkeOne> und wenn nicht?
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Und je nach Größe kann ja 2% frei ja noch ne ganze Menge sein.
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: ...dann kann man sich immer noch Gedanken machen. Schnellschüsse (die gegebenenfalls noch mehr kaputt machen) bringen da jetzt erstmal wenig.
<jokrebel> hoffe Du has ein aktuelles Backup
<RobBurkeOne> hab ich
<RobBurkeOne> hmm... sda8 ist Größer als ich es in erinnerung hatte, 68 GB, davon fast 5 noch frei
<RobBurkeOne> das sollte doch reichen für ein upgrade!
<RobBurkeOne> ich lass den Prozess jetzt erstmal laufen, evtl behälst du ja recht. Aber ich hab ein schlechtes Gefühl, quasi im Blindflug mein System laufen zu lassen. So ein Release-Upgrade sollte doch stellenweise interaktion erfordern, oder?
 * jokrebel ist jetzt erstmal im Bett
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: eher selten
<jokrebel> RobBurkeOne: Und je mehr jetzt noch abgearbeitet wird desto einfacher ist später die Wiederaufnahme/Reparatur
<jokrebel> gut Nacht
<RobBurkeOne> ja gut, womöglich wahr. Danke dir!
<rednet> der Befehl " find "gilt immer für Verzeichnisse?
<mgolisch> wie meinst du das?
<rednet> kann ich nur im Verzeichniss damit suchen
<rednet> oder auch in einer datei
<mgolisch> klar das findet alles
<stevieh1> rednet: für das suchen in Dateien verwendet man grep
<stevieh1> find ist für dateien gedacht und nicht in dateien
<mgolisch> achso in ner datei suchen
<rednet> also grep in der Datei und find suht die Datei
<stevieh1> so ists. 
<rednet> das klapt bei mir nicht :you@host > find / -user you -print 2>/dev/null | \
<rednet>    grep audio | wc -l
<stevieh1> wus?
<stevieh1> also, eins nach dem anderen. Das erste soll dir eine Liste mit dateien ausspucken. Geht das?
<rednet> das geht
<rednet> bis zu einem bestimmten punkt dann blinkt der curser 
<stevieh1> jo, wegen mir.
<rednet> also das wäre ok
<stevieh1> so, das zweite geht auch. da brauchst du nicht zu schauen. So, und jetzt liest du dir die manpage von find durch und versuchst, "exec" zu verstehen.
<rednet> ok mach ich
<rednet> nicht so einfach schönen abend noch
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-07
<stareye> morgen
<stareye> http://pastebin.com/yPJC3rei
<stareye> der schlüssel wird nicht importiert
<stareye> http://apt.tvheadend.org/repo.gpg.key
<stareye> hier ist der key wie füge ich den
<dadrc> Nicht geändert heißt eigentlich, dass der schon da ist
<dadrc> Wenn du es direkt mit der Datei probieren willst: `wget -qO- http://apt.tvheadend.org/repo.gpg.key | sudo apt-key add -`
<stareye> hab ich gemacht will immer noch nicht tvehadend installieren
<stareye> der wird ignoriert
<stareye> dadrc: 
<dadrc> stareye: joa, das liegt dann aber nicht am Key 
<dadrc> stareye: zeig mal die komplette ausgabe von `sudo apt-get install tvheadend`
<dadrc> in 'nem pastebin oder so
<trash1> hallo
<trash1> ich bräute kurz hilfe mit einem recht trivialen problem
<trash1> habe erst seit 2 tagen linux/lubuntu und kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus. vll kann mir jemand hier weiterhelfen. ich habe zwei panels implementiert. eines oben und eines unten am bildschirmrand. das untere ist dynamisch d.h. es gibt keine fläche die jemals frei werden würde auf die ich mit rechts klicken könnte um es zu löschen. kann mir jemand damit helfen...
<trash1> hallo
<trash1> niemand da?
<k1l> welcher desktop? welches ubuntu? welches panel?
<leszek> trash1: lubuntu und lxde ? Ich denke selbst wenn das dynamisch wächst sollte man da rechts drauf klicken können irgendwo
<leszek> trash1: kannst du evtl. mal nen screenshot machen
<leszek> und irgendwo wie abload.de oder so hochladen und den link dann zur datei hier hineinkopieren
<trash1> da bin ich wieder
<trash1> sorry
<trash1> lubuntu
<trash1> wie mache ich einen screenshop
<trash1> shot
<trash1> ne rechtsklick funktioniert leider nicht. es erscheint nur der reiter zum schließen/hervorheben u.a. des programms
<leszek> trash1: durch drücken der druck taste auf der tastatur im normalfall. Der Screenshot sollte dann in deinem home verzeichnis abgelegt werden
<leszek> trash1: ich fahr gerade mal meine virtuelle maschine mit lubuntu hoch und schaue mal nach. Aber im Regelfall sollte es da eine möglichkeit geben. Was ist wenn alle programme zu sind ? 
<trash1> wenn alle zu sind ist da nur ein 1px dicker streifen, den ich aber nicht anklicken kann ... mh
<leszek> trash1: echt nicht ? Dieser 1px rechtsanklicken geht nicht ?
<trash1> ne schon ganz oft versucht
<trash1> sorry. ich stell mich gerade bisschen an.. aber ich weiß nicht welche drucktaste du meinst... ich bin absoluter beginner mit linux
<k1l> da wo "rollen/druck" draufsteht
<trash1> ich hab nen mac
<trash1> da steht kein rollen/druck
<k1l> apfel+shift+3?
<leszek> trash1: du kannst mit ctrl+alt+t auch ein terminal öffnen und scrot eingeben. (Das erstellt den Screenshot)
<leszek> Ich vermute du hast ein Panel mit 0% Größe erstellt kann das sein ?
<leszek> jedenfalls ist es mir gelungen nach 2-3 versuchen so ein panel mit einem rechtsklick zu entfernen, also das richtige menü zu bekommen. Man muss aber sehr genau zielen
<trash1> keine der kombinationen geht. weder afel shift 3 noch der andere
<trash1> ja 0 prozent
<trash1> ok ich versuche es nochmal
<trash1> mh
<trash1> wartet
<leszek> trash1: wenn du es partout nicht hinkriegst kannst du das Panel aus deinem Home Verzeichnis von hier auch löschen. Aber Achtung vorher ein Backup machen: ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels
<leszek> Der Ordner .config ist standardmäßig versteckt und kann im Dateimanager mit Strg+H sichtbar gemacht werden
<trash1> ok ich habs gelöscht... 
<trash1> ich starte mal den mac neu
<trash1> bin gleich wieder da
<trash2> super danke :)
<trash2> es hat geklappt
<trash2> ihr seid toll! danke :)
<dreamon> Hallo. Hat jemand schon mal ein Video versucht zu stabilisieren. (gewackel entfernen) - Blender ist etwas umständlich. deshaker läuft nur in Verbindung mit Vitualdub (das braucht Windows). transcode kann keine mts Dateien.
<dreamon> leszek, Du bist doch ein Video/Audio Freak.. Weißt du vielleicht was?
<leszek> dreamon: ich hab das bisher immer mit kdenlive gemacht
<leszek> das hat nen vidstab stabilisierungssupport
<leszek> ich weiß jetzt nicht ob in den ubuntu paketen das auch aktiviert ist, aber das hat bei mir recht ordentlich geklappt bei smartphone aufnahmen
<dreamon> Ja, das hab ich versucht. Aber das hat probleme mit den 50Hz. Beim stabilisieren stimmt bei mir die Länge nicht mehr. Nur noch 25Hz
<stevieh> dreamon: MTS ist Mpeg TS?
<leszek> dreamon: ist das nicht systembedingt ? Das ist eben der Algo der für die Stabilisierung verwendet wird
<dreamon> stevieh, Das ist AVCH von Panasonic
<dreamon> leszek, habe die neueste kdenlive auf 15.04 in virtualbox laufen lassen. Es wurde die richtig Länge angezeigt beim abspielen wars aber falsch.
<stevieh> I see. Das kannste doch sicher in was treten, das transcode versteht?
<dreamon> transcode möchte irgendein mpg haben. müßte es vorher nochmal wandeln.
<leszek> dreamon: ah ok kdenlive 0.9.10 hier. 15.04 ist meines erachtens noch nicht stabil genug. dreamon kannst ja mal ne neptune live iso runterladen und das kdenlive von da ausprobieren, das ist auch das was ich immer einsetze und womit ich bisher keine schwierigkeiten hatte
<dreamon> Habe gelesen, das von kdenlive stabilisierer Abgeraten wird. virtualdub und deshaker mit wine soll gehen. Wobei ich gern windows meiden würde.. naja
<dreamon> http://forums.virtualdub.org/index.php?s=90e956def91ea865951317fd178f331f&act=ST&f=5&t=17772&st=30
<leszek> dreamon: kdenlive stabilisierer ist auch murks und wurde entfernt. Kdenlive nutzt jetzt vidstab was die beste opensource lösung in diesem Bereich momentan ist
<leszek> zu vidstab selbst: http://public.hronopik.de/vid.stab/
<dreamon> leszek, Wie ruft man den auf ? projekt → clip jobs → stabilize
<leszek> dreamon: clip importieren dann rechtsklick auf den clip und dann clipvorgänge -> stabilisieren
<stevieh> leszek: das sieht beeindruckend aus
<leszek> oder auch über das projekt menü das geht auch
<dreamon> hmm.. das geht hier schon bei der Version 0.9.10.. damit hatte ich es versucht .. muß man das vid.stab extra installieren?
<leszek> dreamon: ja das muss installiert sein, ansonsten gibts den Eintrag im Menü nicht
<leszek> außer das eigene kdenlive video stabilisierungs dingens ist einkompiliert in melt
<leszek> dreamon: eine Suche nach libvidstab1.0 hat mir bei packages.ubuntu.com keine Treffer geliefert. Es kann also sein, dass dies gar nicht in der Paketquelle ist
<dreamon> Hmm.. Ich hab einen ppa eingepflegt .. vielleicht hat ers deswegen mit installiert. 
<leszek> ja könnte in einem ppa stecken
<dreamon> synapitc meldet → libvidstab1.0 Video stabilization library.
<leszek> ja ok das ist gut
<dreamon> Bei 15.04 hat er kdenlive 15.04.2 installiert. Aber wie gesagt er scheint meine 50Hz nicht gut zu finden. Daher schau ich mich nach alternativen um.
<leszek> dreamon: hast du denn in den Projekteinstellungen 50p eingestellt für das Projekt ? 
<dreamon> leszek, Ja. Er schlägts mir sogar vor beim importieren.. (falls es nicht eingestellt ist.) Nach dem Umwandeln gibt es diesen neu erzeugten Streifen mit Endung .mlt und der ist dann genauso lang wie der Originalclip .. aber spielt 1/2 so lang
<leszek> oh. Hmm... ok evtl. ein melt oder vid.stab problem. Ich hab zugegebener weiße noch nicht mit 50p gearbeitet
<leszek> hmm... was ist wenn du geschwindigkeit des clips auf 50% stellst ? :P
<leszek> slow mo denke ich :P
<leszek> achja evtl. auch mal rausrendern, hast du proxys eingestellt in kdenlive ? Vielleicht ist es nur ein proxy convert fehler. 
<dreamon> Ich hab das Original und das stabilisierte beide verkleinert und parallel laufen lassen um zu sehen wie gut das stabilisieren ist. 
<leszek> einfach auf rendern klicken und schauen ob die vollen 50p ausgerendert werden
<dreamon> Was macht denn der Proxy? das hab ich nciht verstanden
<leszek> ach das erstellt nur kleine schlechtaufgelöste mpeg clips der original clips die leistungsschonender für die videobearbeitung verarbeitet werden können. Also anstatt mit fullhd und 50p rumzuschneiden und zu hantieren hat der halt nen 480p clip runtergerechnet um dann weniger ressourcen beim schneiden zu verbrauchen
<leszek> beim rausrendern nimmt der dann aber die fullhd sachen, also die original clips
<leszek> proxy clips werden die genannt, weil es quasi stellvertreter clips sind
<dreamon> Verstehe, könnte also ein Proxyfehler sein. Dann muß ich das mal komplett rendern.
<dreamon> Außer Proxy abschalten und einen kleinen Clip nehmen?
<TheDailyDriver_M> Hi bekks, darf ich dir wieder ein wenig mit meinem Problem auf die nerven gehen? :-/
<leszek> dreamon: ja rausrendern um mal zu testen würde ich empfehlen
<dreamon> leszek, Merci. Werde es Testen. (eigentlich hatte ich kdenlive schon aufgegeben)
<TheDailyDriver> bekks: würde mir eine frische Ubuntu Installation helfen? Vielleicht auch ubuntu 15.04 statt 14.04?
 * TheDailyDriver slaps bekks around a bit with a large fishbot
<TheDailyDriver> Falls niemand (bekks und k1l) mehr eine Idee betrefend meiner Treiberprobleme mit nvida-prime hat würde ich wohl gleich Ubuntu neuinstallieren.
<noxs> tach zusammen. wie ist denn der wortlaut der ausgabe von /etc/issue bei einer aktuellen 15.04 version?
<stevieh> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<noxs> bei mir hat es da durch das hinzufügen von kali quellen im system ein paar ungeplante änderungen gegeben. ;-) ich habe hier eben eigentlich ein 15.04, aber cat /etc/issue zeigt mir nun Kali GNU Linux an
<stevieh> genau, erst mal den brand ändern... so mag ich das ;-)
<noxs> joa, frech, oder? danke dir!
<noxs> ich hoffe die änderungen sind nicht tiefgehend, sonst sehe ich mich eher beim neuinstallieren und folge meiner ursprünglichen intention kali nur mal als VM zu nutzen. aber nein - man denkt ja, das braucht es nicht! ;-)
<noxs> oha - okay, ich brauche auch noch /etc/lsb-release
<TheDailyDriver_M> Läuft Ubuntu 15.04 stabil? Ist es empfehlenswert?
<noxs> okay, die änderung hat es gebracht - nun "habe ich wieder ein 15.04"
<stevieh> TheDailyDriver_M: auch wenn dir hier alle was anderes sagen: die nicht LTS Versionen sind auch keine Betas. 
<stevieh> und egal welches Ubuntu, man sollte es erste 4-8 Wochen abhängen lassen.
<stevieh> wie ein Steak
<TheDailyDriver_M> :D danke
<noxs> zu früh gefreut - im paketmanager erscheint weiterhin Kali als 'DistroRelease'
<stevieh> na, das kommt aber sichher nicht aus der issues. Sondern wohl am ehesten aus der sources.list?
<noxs> nee, hängt vermutlich noch mit GRUB zusammen. in der grub.cfg ist nämlich auch nur noch überall Kali zu finden. so ein dreck
<noxs> besteht die möglichkeit ohne livecd und chroot grub wieder ubuntu beizubringen?
<Gamoder_> Hallo allerseits - ein einfaches Problem, schon oft gelöst, aber jetzt wieder ein Problem: Wie verbinde ich denn einen Linux und einen Windows-PC direkt per Netzwerkkabel mit statischer IP?
<Gamoder_> http://pastebin.com/FFmTypSv ist meine relevante /etc/network/interfaces
<Gamoder_> Auf meinem Windows-PC habe ich 192.168.10.31 als IP eingestellt
<nagetier> Gamoder_, Uplink-Kabel nehmen, beide Rechner in das selbe Subnetz.. fertig
<nagetier> Gamoder_, dann gibst du dem Linux-Rechner eine 192.168.10.x/255.255.255.0
<nagetier> wobei das mit dem Uplink-Kabel wohl zur Vergangenheit gehören sollte
<Gamoder_> Hmm, ja, jetzt geht es auf einmal, danke
<Gamoder_> aber ich komme nur von Linux auf Windows, nicht umgekehrt
<Gamoder_> äh
<Gamoder_> Nur von Windows auf Linux
<Gamoder_> Was aber im Moment alles ist was ich brauche, danke
<noxs> also, ende der geschichte - ich installiere neu. das bringt so nix - ist ja doch nur verschlimmbessern
<nagetier> auf was willst du denn zugreifen.. das muss unter Windows freigegeben werden.. kontrolliere auch deine Firewall unter Windows
<nagetier> Gamoder_, ok, hab' spass
<noxs> grub-mkconfig hat mir zwar die richtige konfiguration erstellt und grub-install hat auch brav instaliert, dennoch hagelt es in der paketverwaltung fehler, weil DistroRelease immer noch Kali gemeldet wird. 
<noxs> unity-scope-loader lsb-release bricht mit der meldung ab, dass kein passendes key file in den aearch dirs gefunden werden kann --> deswegen entscheide ich mich für HIER_ENDE! ;-)
<nagetier> :)
<Fussel> du wirst nu hoffentlich gelernt haben mit nem ppa umzugehen noxs ;D
<Fussel> und zwar, dass man sowas nur im äußersten notfall nutzt
<Fussel> und es kann einem _immer_ um die ohren fliegen
<Freddyexpress> Hi, sollte ich Ubuntu auf UEFI oder ohne installieren?
<k1l_> dualboot?
<Freddyexpress> Nein
<Freddyexpress> Also brauche kein uefi für win
<k1l_> dann kannst du ja beim klassischen bleiben
<Freddyexpress> Hat uefi nachteile?
<fenris_kcf> jain
<fenris_kcf> es kann Nachteile haben
<Freddyexpress> Alles klar, danke ;)
<stevieh> klar hat es nachteile. Es nervt.
<TheDailyDriver> bekks: ich habe nun eine etwas genauere Fehlerbeschreibung zu meinem Problem: nach der Eingabe von sudo prime-select nvidia erhalte ich: Error: alternatives are not set up properly Error: nvidia mode can't be enabled
<cake> hallo, ich versuche gerade auf meinem pc (uefi) ubuntu 15.04 zu installieren, jedoch scheitert's gerade beim booten vom usb stick (der pc hat keine optischen laufwerke). vom tftp  server (synology diskstation) schaffe ich es zwar die installaltion von ubuntu-server zu starten, komischerweise jedoch nicht die von ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64. bin gerade am verzweifeln und für jeden tipp dankbar.
<cake> im bios habe ich secure boot schon deaktiviert, so wie aktiviert gehabt, jedoch beide male der selbe mißerfolg.
<cake> ubuntu-server hat sich komplett installieren lassen, den grub in den mbr geschrieben, jedoch nach dem reboot nurnoch einen blinkenden cursor gezeigt.
<TheDailyDriver> bekks: habe noch was: Das switchen zur nvidia/intel gpu schlägt mir folgeneder Meldung fehl: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_gfxcore_conf
<Freddyexpress> So, weitere 4h meiner Freizeit verschwendet. Da nvidia-prime ja offensichtlich nucht geht, werde ich wohl bumblebee benutzen und komme wieder auf mein problem zurück. Ich habe 2 Bildschirme, einer der vom Laptop der andere extern. Wenn ich beide nutze habe ich immer auf einem der beiden Tearing...
<ppq> au ja, tearing beseitigen ist immer spaßig
<ppq> lasse alles über die nvidia-karte laufen hier, so geht's
<stevieh> AFAIK ist das bei den meisten Grafikchips systembedingt, dass vsync nur mit einer Glotze geht
<Freddyexpress> Schön wärs wenn das ginge... Ich habe (mit hilfe von bekks und k1l) tage rum probiert und kriege nvidia-prime nicht zum laufen. Meine Karte wird wohl wirklich nicht unterstützt...
<Freddyexpress> Bildschirm zum Geburtstag und jetzt kann ich ihn nur mit Win nutzen? Zwar mache ich da auch nur meine Bildbearbeitung, aber ich hätte das auch gern zum arbeiten mit Linux...
<Freddyexpress> das lustige: kein tearing wenn ich den externen bildschirm auf 1080p runterstellle (normalerweise 2560x1440)
<xorwell> ..
<xorwell> jemand da?
<k1l_> vielleicht
<xorwell> ... :D
<Freddyexpress> Hohoho
<Freddyexpress> Och schade ich dachte kurz ich hätte diese Treiber installiert bekommen...
<ppq> Freddyexpress, was für ein bildschirm ists denn
<Freddyexpress> Dell U2515H
<ppq> hab das gleiche mit nem dell u2713hm. wie gesagt, wenn ich die igpu ganz deaktiviere und alles über den proprietären nvidia-treiber laufen lasse, geht es ohne tearing
<ppq> hab ihn über DVI angeschlossen
<ppq> DP sollte aber auch gehen
<ppq> achja, habe dafür folgendes in die Screen section der xorg.conf tun müssen: Option  "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<Freddyexpress> Hmm. Ja die proprietären würden garantiert helfen...
<Freddyexpress> Aber das klappt ja nicht. Also muss ich mal gucken...
<Freddyexpress> ppq nutzt du prime?
<ppq> nein, eben nicht, hybridzeug ist aus
<ppq> das wollte ich eigentlich betont haben, kam wohl nicht ganz rüber :)
<Freddyexpress> Okay aber ich kann nicht einfach nur nvidia treiber nutzen
<Freddyexpress> Keine Option im BIOS.... Leider :/
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-08
<Undreamed> Servus... kurze frage... ein programm/spiel liegt im ~/.config/ProgrammName/ seine configs ab... jetzt möchte ich aber ne zweite instanz von dem Spiel mit ner Leeren config ohne die alte sichern bzw löschen zu müssen. Gibts ne möglichkeit dem Programm einen neuen ort zum speichern aufzuzwingen?
<Undreamed> liegt = legt*
<Undreamed> ich glaub da mal was for äoenen gelesen zu haben... aber ich hab nichmal n ansatz nach was ich googeln müsste
<lwd> Hallo.
<koegs> Undreamed: verschieb doch einfach den ordner und das spiel legt nen neuen an
<koegs> oder sollen die beide parallel laufen?
<Undreamed> koegs: sollen beide paralell laufen
<Undreamed> da ich eine mods teste bzw. entwickle ist das echt anstrengend sonst die switcherei von den ordnern
<Undreamed> einige*
<Undreamed> am liebsten wäre mir irgend ein knackiges kleines bash script das irgendwie beim aufruf von dem spiel dem sagt das die .config sachen jetzt in ach keine ahnung ~/.config/neuermodordner liegt
<Undreamed> oder vonir aus aufm deskop ... oder direkt im spiele verzeichniss (was mir vermutlich am liebsten wäre)
<Undreamed> kann ich da nich irgendwas mit export oder so machen? (sry was das angehbin ichn solut dau)
<Undreamed> scheisse tastatur wird leer xD
<Undreamed> (...was das angeht bin ichn absoluter dau*(
<jokrebel> Undreamed: Vielleicht die andere Instanz unter nem anderen User laufen lassen? Der hätte dann ja auch ein anderes ~
<Undreamed> jokrebel: hab ich mir auch schon überlegt... fände das aber recht umst
<Undreamed> umständlich (vorrausgesetzt es würde anders gehen)
<dadrc> Undreamed: Guck mal, ob das Spiel sich an $XDG_CONFIG_HOME hält
<Undreamed> dadrc: wie finde ich das herraus? wie gesagt "ich --> dau"
<dadrc> Einfach ausprobieren
<dadrc> Also zB `$XDG_CONFIG_HOME=~/totalwoanders/ spiel` in einer Shell starten
<dadrc> Und gucken, ob du dann deine normale Config hast oder eine leere
<k1l_> evtl hat das spiel dafür auch ein setting?
<Undreamed> totalwoanders <--- sollte dann der neue .config/spiel path sein?
<Undreamed> k1l_:  nope hatts nich... schon gesucht, ohne erfolg
<dadrc> $XDG_CONFIG_HOME ist normalerweise ~/.config
<Undreamed> okay
<Undreamed> dadrc: sieht nicht so aus... mods und configs bleiben geaden... hier der paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/12313358/
<dadrc> Undreamed: schade. mal den hersteller gefragt? eventuell haben die das ~/.config einfach fest einprogrammiert
<dadrc> dann können wir hier leider eher wenig machen
<Undreamed> achja, ist ein unity3d game, falls das weiterhilft
<Undreamed> gibts keine möglichkeit vor programmstart den .config path manuell umzustellen?
<Undreamed> evtl. über mounts oder was weiss ich... :D
<dadrc> Naja, du könntest dir ein Skript bauen, das beim Starten des Spiels den gewünschten Ordner verlinkt
<dadrc> Also, die existierende Konfiguration in ~/.config/rw1 (zB) packen, dann ein Skript bauen, das ungefähr sowas macht:
<Undreamed> ich könnte das vermutlich nicht =/ ... falls es nicht zuviel aufwand wäre... könntest du oder jmd anderes das evtl. für mich erstellen... wäre echt dankbar
<Undreamed> oder du gibst mir die blau pause zu dem script und ich google mich durch :D
<Undreamed> vllt. klappt das auch ^^
<dadrc> Ich geb dir mal den Anfang, den Rest kriegst du hin: ln -s ~/.config/rimworld; ~/.config/rw1; <spiel starten>; rm ~/.config/rimworld
<dadrc> uh, ohne das erste semikolon, das ist da falsch
<Undreamed> "ln -s ~/.config/rimworld"  <--- das linkt dann zu meinem "neuen" config path denk ich mal... aber den befehl mit dem "backup" "~/.config/rw1;" versteh ich nich ganz was der bezweckt
<Undreamed> und warum hinterher wieder löschen? der soll die beiden configs ja ansprechen
<dadrc> ln braucht 2 parameter
<Undreamed> also halt nicht gleichzeitig... aber unabhöngig voneinander
<dadrc> löschen, damit du danach das andere spiel auch starten kannst
<Undreamed> okay als erstes "cp -R ~/.config/rimworld ~/.config/rw1" und dann das "script" von dir ergänzen und dann sollte es gehen?
<Undreamed> viele "und dann" xD ... ich merke ich bin verzweifelt
<dadrc> ja
<Undreamed> dadrc: entweder hab ich was falsch gemacht, oder es geht nicht =/
<Undreamed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12313415/ <--- beim rm befehl wird wohl das -R fehlen... aber daran scheiterts ja nicht...
<Undreamed> hab grad bisschen im .config dir vom spiel rumgestöbert.... ich glaub ich muss nichtmal das ganze dir "leer" starten... so wies aussieht gehts nur um eine datei die "leer" sein muss 
<Undreamed> wird aber wohl die selbe problematik geben
<dadrc> Undreamed: nein, da fehlt kein -r
<dadrc> aber es stimmt was nicht
<Undreamed>  /home/markus/.config/unity3d/Ludeon Studios/RimWorld/Config/ModsConfig.xml <---- diese datei muss ich vor programmstart löschen bzw. leeren können über das script... aber nach programm ende sollte die orginal datei wiederhergestellt werden
<Undreamed> das sollte glaub ich langen
<dadrc> ln -s ~/.config/unity3d/Ludeon\ Studios/rw1 ~/.config/unity3d/Ludeon\ Studios/RimWorld;  ... ; rm ~/.config/unity3d/Ludeon\ Studios/RimWorld
<dadrc> So muss das
<Undreamed> dann könnte ich mir zwei bash scripte anlegen... einmal "Vanilla_Rimworld.sh" und einmal das normal "Rimworld.sh"
<dadrc> Vorher den RimWorld-Ordner in rw1 umbenennen
<dadrc> nicht linken!
<lwd> Hier ist der deutsche Ubuntu-Support, oder bin ich hier falsch?
<jokrebel> lwd: Nein, das stimmt.
<jokrebel> steht so auch im Topic ;-)
<Undreamed> dadrc: okay... mit dem script startet mein spiel jetzt mit der Config die ich immer habe....so wie ich das jetzt verstehe muss ich mir nochn script basteln womit mein spiel dann "Vanilla" startet und hinterher wieder die config löscht... also quasi das gegenstück zu deinem script?!
<Undreamed> falls dem so ist... das sollte ich dann jetzt auch alleine hinbekommen
<lwd> Okay, dann brauche ich mal etwas Hilfe, oder einen Rat, oder wie man das nennen möchte.  Habe einen Lenovo G50-30 Notebook, mit einem RTL8723BE WLAN, und habe mir nun Ubuntu ohne Desktop installiert (minimal). Mein WLAN funktionierte während der Installation super, nach der Installation (wo von meiner Platte gebootet wurde) funktioniert(e) das WLAN nicht mehr, weswegen ich erstmal stundenlang im Internet 
<lwd> gesucht habe, und dann das Modul 'ideapad-laptop' auf die Blacklist gesetzt habe.  WLAN funktionierte danach auch einwandfrei, nach jedem Neustart funktioniert es aber leider nicht mehr, 'ifup' sagt immer dass diese Operation wegen RF_Kill (?) nicht funktioniert ...
<lwd> (Sorry wenn's lang geworden ist)
<jokrebel> lwd: Und was sagt "rfkill list"?
<lwd> hci0 und phy0 sind soft blocked
<lwd> steht dort so.
<jokrebel> rfkill unblock phy0
<lwd> Soll ich das eingeben?
<lwd> Wenn ja, muss ich das jedes mal nach jedem Neustart eintippen?
<jokrebel> ja
<lwd> Oder wird das dann "gespeichert"?
<jokrebel> probier es aus. Notfalls muss man das halt irgendwie automatisch aufrufen lassen wenn das keinen Reboot überlebt.
<lwd> OK, muss ich dann wohl ausprobieren, danke!
<Undreamed> dadrc: Woohoo... es funktioniert alles.... Ich danke dir!!!!!!!!
<dadrc> Undreamed: sehr schön :)
<Undreamed> hab das ganze nur eben für die eine config datei die ich eigtl. nur ändern muss umgeschrieben... und mir nochn script geschrieben das mir die datei nach spiel ende wieder löscht...
<Undreamed> uhhhmmm
<Undreamed> das ist ja nice... ich hatte grad angst das sich einstellungen nicht speichern... aber das machen sie yey \o/
<TheDailyDriver_M> Hi
<TheDailyDriver_M> Gibt es eig noch eine andere Möglichkeit als nvidia-prime das tearing loszuwerden (mit bumblebee)? Kann man den 2. screen irgendwie nur über die nvidia gpu rendern lassen?
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, setzt du die GPU intensiv ein? .. falls es dir auf Desktop- und Videobeschleunigung angommt, und nicht auf aufwendige 3D-Spiele, würde ich die ersetzen.. auf Ebay gibt es gute gebrauchte Karten für maximal 30€, zB eine NVS290 oder eher NVS310.. neu gibt es sparsame für ~50€
<nagetier> ist schade, da Geld investieren zu müssen, aber den Ärger würde ich mir nicht antun
<TheDailyDriver_M> nagetier Eine Laptop Graka ersetzen? Die ist meines Wissens verlötet
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, ach.. ok, vergiss es
<TheDailyDriver_M> nagetier alles klar :)
<nagetier> dann bleibt nur weiter Hoffen :)
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, tearing tritt auf wenn die Intel-GPU verwendet wird? Welche GUI verwendest du?
<nagetier> Zumindest vorerst würde ich eine kleine GUI einsetzen, wie Xfce oder Lxde.. die nicht so GPU bezogen arbeiten
<TheDailyDriver_M> Nagetier: Ich verwende GNOME. Und beide Bildschirme sind mit dem Intel Chip verbunden (Laptop Display + externer Dell). Das tearing tritt immer nur auf einem der beiden Bildschirme auf
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, hattest du dir eine der beiden genannten GUIs schon angesehen und dich dagegen entschieden?
<TheDailyDriver_M> Nagetier: nein, ich mag gnome jedoch sehr :) ich schaue mir das mal an. Mich wundert nur das der Intel chip nie über 40% ausgelastet ist. Hilft da überhaupt ein leichteres GUI?
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, das könnte das tearing beseitigen
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, auch könntest du dir GNOME Classic ansehen
<TheDailyDriver_M> Nagetier vielen dank für deine Hilfe, ich starte ihn gleich mal und installiere mir das ansprechendere :) habe sowieso mein system frisch aufgesetzt, testen schadet ja nicht :-)
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, all diese GUIs lassen sich neben GNOME verwenden.. am Login kannst du dann auswählen
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, dann schlage ich Classic oder aber Xfce vor
<TheDailyDriver_M> nagetier stimmt da war ja was, cool
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, schau ins Wiki von ubuntuusers.de wie diese installiert werden.. die kann man auch wieder restlos vom System entfernen
<TheDailyDriver_M> Um die nvidia Karte zu verwenden werde ich wohl weiter bumblebee nutzen müssen
<TheDailyDriver_M> Ging bis jetzt aber von der performance her klar. Und andere Nachteile hat es ja nicht (schlechtere Leistung), oder?
<nagetier> Da kenne ich mich gar nicht aus (wie man schon feststellen durfte), aber ich denke leider ja
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, schlechtere Leistung, wobei?
<nagetier> ob nVidia oder Intel?
<nagetier> Intel ist sparsamer, nVidia leistungsfähiger, ja
<TheDailyDriver_M> Nene :D
<TheDailyDriver_M> Bumblebee wird für optimus genutzt
<TheDailyDriver_M> Damit die nvidia gpu statt der intel genutzt wird
<nagetier> das ist bekannt
<debitux> 77
<debitux> sorry
<TheDailyDriver_M> Und bumblebee ist eig. Veraltet. Man nutzt heute ja nvidia-prime (scheint Auf meiner Hardware nicht zu laufen)
<nagetier> dennoch, brauchst du die Leistung der nVidia nicht, würde ich eh auf die Intel setzen.. deine Akkulaufzeit wird es dir danken
<TheDailyDriver_M> Und bumblebee hat mit der nvidia schlechtere performance als nvidia-prime
<TheDailyDriver_M> Ich habe den laptop immer am strom... Und die leistung brauch ich für videoschnitt...
<nagetier> ah, ok
<TheDailyDriver_M> Ich kann dann ja festlegen welche anwendungen mit intel oder nvidia laufen
<nagetier> ok, und das klappt auch soweit?
<TheDailyDriver_M> Ja
<TheDailyDriver_M> nagetier: sollte ich lightdm oder gdm Verwenden? Wohl eher lightdm oder?
<k1l_> jo
<TheDailyDriver_M> Okay thy k1l
<nagetier> +1
<TheDailyDriver_M> Mein schönes GNOME ;-( Nene wenns geht bin ich glücklich.
<TheDailyDriver_M> Oh mein Gott!
<TheDailyDriver_M> Ich werdets nichts glauben. Mein nvidia-prime geht in xfce!
<TheDailyDriver_M> Auch in gnome
<TheDailyDriver_M> Kann das an lightdm liegen? Ich kann doch gnome sicher auch mit lightdm nutzen, richtig?
<Diomedes> Hey, kennt jemand ein Programm, das mir die Auflösung eines Videos verändert?
<Diomedes> Möglichst einfach und mit GUI, also sowas wie: Video auswählen -> Auflösung halbieren -> konvertieren.
<nagetier> Diomedes, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<Diomedes> nagetier, kannst Du davon eines empfehlen, das der von mir gewünschten Aufgabe bestmöglich nachkommt? :-)
<TheDailyDriver_M> Gnome sollte doch auch problemlos (wenn gar besser) als mit gdm laufen, richtig?
<sash_> Diomedes: Ich nutz immer avidemux. Das mag aber nicht alle Codecs. ffmpeg arbeitet meistens am zuverlässigsten.
<Diomedes> sash_, wie machst Du das mit Avidemux?
<sash_> Diomedes: Weiß ich auswendig nicht
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, es ist ein Desktop-Manager, wenn dieser die Umgebung startet, ist es dieser völlig egal wer das tat
<TheDailyDriver_M> nagetier: hab ich auch schon rausgefunden. Jedoch frag ich mich wieso gnome nicht lightdm nutzt? Erstmal jedoch vielen dank! Ich Sitze vor dem nvidia problem nun schon seit mehr als 20 Stunden!
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, und das klappt jetzt?
<nagetier> las es jedenfalls so heraus.. und das ist schon sehr komisch, aber ok
<TheDailyDriver_M> nagetier: Ja, die treiber gehen jetzt mit gnome und lightdm
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, auch beim DM hast du die Wahl unter Linux.. GNOME verwendet halt GDM, muss es aber nicht
<TheDailyDriver_M> nagetier habe auch mal kurzzeitig gdm wieder genutzt um zu testen ob dies der fehler war ind Zack es geht nicht mehr
<nagetier> TheDailyDriver_M, hm, ok
<TheDailyDriver_M> Als wenn prime einfach nicht mit gdm klar kommt
<nagetier> sollte man ja glatt mal einen Bug-Report aufsetzen
<TheDailyDriver_M> Und bei meinem freund war es so: er nutzte unity. Alle treiber gehen. Dsnn hat er sein system zerschossen. Er wollte dann gleich gnome installieren und hat sich gewundert wieso prime nicht mehr geht
<TheDailyDriver_M> da haben wirs :-)
<Anf> Guten Tag, hätte mal eine kleine frage. Ich benutze Ubuntu mit VM für Win7, alle läuft auch Super, nur hab ich aber bei Win7 in dem Task Manager gesehen, das Win7 in der VM bei 50% Auslastung sich befindet, beim Surfen, sind es nicht bisschen zu viel? Ich hab einen i3, hab ich eine schwache CPU für die VM, oder hab ich in den Einstellungen was falsch gemacht?
<nagetier> Anf, welchen VMM nutzt du.. VirtualBox?
<Anf> Ja, VirtualBox
<nagetier> Anf, in Windows die VB Treiber laden lassen?
<Anf> welche Treiber genau? Ich hab bis jetzt das VM Packet für das USB Thema installiert und die Guest Add.
<nagetier> Anf, Gasterweiterung.. https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Windows_XP_Installation_in_VirtualBox_3.0.4#Gasterweiterungen_installieren .. trifft ebenfalls auf 7 zu
<Anf> Sind es die, oder fehlt noch ein anderes Packet bei mir?
<nagetier> Anf, und die sind auch passend zur Version von VB?
<Anf> Ja
<nagetier> hm, ok
<nagetier> Anf, herausgefunden was unter 7 die Last erzeugt?
<nagetier> Windows neigt ja oft dazu den Rechner unbewusst auszulasten .. Indexing und was weiß ich noch dafür verantwortlich ist
<Anf> ok, weil in der VM hab ich auch 50% meiner gesamten CPu an Win7 gegeben, also 2 Kerne hat Ubuntu, und die anderen 2 Kerne hat Win7
<Anf> Jeder Kern hat bei mir 3,07Ghz, so wenig ist es ja auch nicht, oder liegt es vielleicht an dem Cach in der CPU der vielleicht zu wenig ist?
<nagetier> ne
<nagetier> kann man nicht genug von haben, aber daran liegt es nicht
<nagetier> schau nach wer oder was diese Last erzeugt
<Anf> ok, hab im Task Manager bei Win7 geguckt, bei den Prozessen, alle Prozesse sind auf 00.
<nagetier> aber dennoch 50% CPU Last?
<nagetier> siehst du die auch im Host?
<Anf> ca. 45% bei Nichts Tun und keine Programme Offen, Leerlauf :)
<nagetier> Anf, hattest du in VB Parameter verändert?
<Anf> Host, weiß ich nicht, Host ist bei mir ja Ubuntu, da weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich da die Auslastungen der Hardware nachschauen kann
<nagetier> da gibt es ein paar wenige Dinge auf die man achten sollte.. aus dem Kopf fällt mir derzeit aber auch keiner ein
<nagetier> Anf, 'top' in eine Konsole
<Anf> Welche Parameter den genau?
<nagetier> Anf, oder installiere dir 'htop' nach
<nagetier> Anf, wenn du in VB Windows 7 wählst, und nichts grob ändert, insbesondere auf der "Ersten Seite", sollte das eigentlich default ok sein
<nagetier> +s
<Anf> Host (Ubuntu) zeigt bei VM auch die 50% sonst zieht Ubuntu nichts mehr 
<nagetier> Anf, dein i3 hat 4 Kerne?
<Anf> Ich hab in der VM nur geändert, mehr Ram für Win7, und mehr Kerne. Sonst hab ich nichts geändert
<nagetier> oder nicht 2 + Hypertreading?
<nagetier> +h
<Anf> Nein, der i3 hat 2 Kerne, aber macht 4 Thrads raus
<nagetier> Anf, dann solltest du nicht 2 dem Host und 2 der VM geben *imho*
<Anf> Wie den dan?
<nagetier> -"2 dem Host"
<nagetier> Anf, gib der VM einen
<nagetier> nur ist das jetzt zu spät, dazu muss Windows neu installiert werden
<Anf> ok, hat dan aber Host nicht mehr Leistung?
<Anf> Wieso, das kann man doch ändern
<nagetier> Anf, der Host dürfte dann einen Kern und einen Hyperthread haben
<nagetier> Anf, das mag der Windows Kernel aber nicht
<nagetier> bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ziemlich
<Anf> ok, also Win7 Nei installieren, und dabei achten, das Win7 in der VM nur einen Kern bekommt?
<nagetier> Anf, teste es, fahre die VM runter, stelle um und guck obs besser läuft.. wenn nicht, würde ich die Neuinstallation versuchen
<nagetier> Anf, ja, stelle dazu einfach auf einen Kern in VB und erstelle 7 neu
<nagetier> geht ja recht fix in einer VM
<nagetier> mal abgesehen von den ganzen Updates ;)
<Anf> ok, alles klar. Vielen Dank. Ich sag bescheid, wie es gelaufen ist
<nagetier> joa
<Anf> Ja, genau. Die Updates bei Win7 sind wirklich das schlimmste
<dasfgh> kann mir jemand helfen, hab probleme mit einem tutorial
<leszek> dasfgh: schildere einfach das problem, das ist denke ich einfacher
<dasfgh> http://www.elitepvpers.com/forum/tutorials/2442218-howto-root-vserver-konfiguration-absicherung-debian-lemp-openpanel.html
<dasfgh> funktioniert nicht auf vmware 
<leszek> ich frage mich jetzt warum sollte man einen root server auf vmware aufsetzen, aber insgesamt ist funktioniert nicht keine aussagekräftige Fehlermeldung oder Fehleranalyse. Da kann ich eigentlich nur Nachfragen, was geht nicht oder sagen : "Pech gehabt"
<leszek> :P
<dasfgh> weil vmware kein echtes linux ist?
<dasfgh> ich bekomme zb. das nginx verzeichnis nicht 
<leszek> das /usr/share/nginx ?
<dasfgh> laut thread wird irgendwie der kern ersetzt und das funktioniert nicht auf einen vserver, der kein echter vserver ist
<dasfgh> zb
<dasfgh> etc
<leszek> da kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen, evtl. weiß jemand anderes was du meinst
<dasfgh> weil ich das mit dem root server auf vmware üben möchte, deswegen
<dasfgh> das /etc/nginx
<deem> hi. ich hab hier ne ubuntu 12.04 netinstall, die ich via pxe boote und per preseed installieren möchte. in dem rechner ist eine realtek r8169 eingebaut. Sobald der Installer startet schlägt die Erkennung der Netzwerk-HW fehl, weil er den Treiber rtl_nic/rtl8168g-2.fw für die r8169 laden will. Führt man ethdetect danach manuell aus, erkennt er die Karte problemlos. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, welchen Treiber er genau nimmt. Das Modul r8169 ist ...
<deem> ... auf jedenfall anschließend geladen.
<dasfgh> ist vmware jetzt wie ein echter server ?
<deem> dasfgh: vmware ist meistens eine vollvirtualisierung, also auch mit eigenem kernel. die kann man lustig untereinander austauschen. openvz wäre keine vollvirtualisierung mit definierterm kernel, der vom hostsystem bereitgestellt wird
<nagetier> deem, mit lspci -v schon nachgesehen?
<nagetier> deem, und funktioniert die NIC?
<dasfgh> also müsste es doch durchgehen das skript
<dasfgh> ist vmware workstation
<deem> nagetier: nach einem manuellen ethdetect funktioniert die nic problemlos. das setup läuft mit dem preseed file danach komplett durch
<nagetier> deem, also ist deine Frage nach dem verwendeten Treiber?
<nagetier> *Modul
<deem> nagetier: interessieren würde mich, warum er zuerst versucht den rtl8168g-2.fw zu laden, daran offensichtlich scheitert und nach einem manuellen ethdetect den richtigen treiber nimmt
<nagetier> joa, wen nicht :)
<deem> kann man dem installer irgendwie sagen, dass er einfach zwei mal ein ethdetect macht?
<deem> dasfgh: theoretisch. ich kenne das script nicht
<dasfgh> http://www.elitepvpers.com/forum/tutorials/2442218-howto-root-vserver-konfiguration-absicherung-debian-lemp-openpanel.html
<deem> dasfgh: den link hab ich gesehen. das script bekommt man aber ohne registration nicht und das werd ich nun nicht tun
<dasfgh> https://github.com/zypr/perfectrootserver/blob/master/install.sh
<deem> ohje
<deem> das les ich mir nicht alles durch. brauch ich auch gar nicht. du bist hier falsch. das script ist für debian. hier gibt es nur support für ubuntu
<dasfgh> funktioniert das auf ubuntu denn nicht auch?
<deem> nicht, wenn das script die paketquellen durch die von debian ersetzt
<deem> nagetier: du hast also auch keine ahnung? :P
<nagetier> deem, ne, ich doch nicht
<nagetier> deem, ich weiß nur mich selber ab und an mit ner fehlenden firmware herumgeschlagen zu haben
<TheDailyDriver_M> Also habe meine backups eingespielt. Alles läuft mit nvidia-prime! Habe jetzt nurnoch das normale prime tearing :D
<bekks> Und was war die Lösung...?
<wohfab> Halli Hallo zusammen! Hätte da mal ne Frage: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laptop (13-14"; >=4GB RAM; am besten eine SSD platte) und das - natürlich - für einen armen Studenten so günstig wie geht. Jetzt wende ich mich hier an Euch, weil ich bei meinem letzten Versuch unglücklicherweise ein laptop erwischt habe, der mit Linux nicht läuft. Daher hier die Frage. Irgendwer eine Idee? Ein Vorschlag? Ein Tipp, wo ich mich a
<wohfab> umschauen könnte?
<wohfab> nicht läuft* heißt hier, dass es Probleme gibt, die sich nicht beseitigen lassen. Generell krieg ich auch Linux ans Laufen; aber nicht ohne nem Haufen Probleme.
<bekks> wohfab: Am Besten fragst du das in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, ##hardware oder schaust mal in die HCL von Ubuntu.
<wohfab> top! bekks, Danke!
<TheDailyDriver_M> Bekks: ich habe den gdm durch lightdm ersetzt und tada es geht
<TheDailyDriver> VOn euch kennt auch keiner eine Lösung gegen das nvidia-prime tearing gell? naja kann damit leben ^^
<ppq> anderes notebook kaufen :P
<ppq> wo man das abschalten kann
<TheDailyDriver> ja gut, naja ich kann damit leben hehe 
<TheDailyDriver> Für Video und Grafikbearbeitung benutze ich (leider) eh noch Win
<stareye> ich hab probleme mit medion x10 fernbedienung der treiber rc_medion_x10_or2x funktioniert nicht richtig
<stareye> egal was ich mache ok butten ist nicht an richten platz und ich habe keine stop taste
<stareye> lirc_atiusb ist dieser treiber in anderen kernel oder muss ich den backen
<ppq> hm, die ging bei mir OOTB und tadellos
<bekks> stareye: Welchen Kernel verwendest du?
<stareye> 3.19.0-25-generic
<stareye> gibts updaate?
<stareye> der den kernel hat
<stareye> moduul
<bekks> stareye: Zeig bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a" in einem Pastebin.
<ppq> die lief bei mir aber nicht über lirc, sondern über diese MCE geschichte, für microsoftfernbedienungen. die ist offenbar dazu kompatibel und meldet sich direkt als USB HID (ähnlich tastatur)
<jokrebel> stareye: Hab da schon lang nicht mehr rumfummeln müssen aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte mir da https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lirc und https://linuxundich.de/gnu-linux/pc-funkfernbedienung-x10-unter-ubuntu-mit-lirc/ sehr gut weiter geholfen.
<stareye> No LSB modules are available.
<stareye> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<stareye> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<stareye> Release:        14.04
<stareye> Codename:       trusty
<kcalB> Hallo alle, bräuchte eine kleine hilfe von euch. Ich hab folgendes vor : Mit Zenity will ich ein auswahlfenster erstellen, doch bekomme ich nur den Kompletten Pfad angezeigt (den ich nicht will ) wenn ich einen Starter erstellen will. Hier sieht ihr was ich meine : http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/bildschirmfotog42asowbjd.png und http://paste.ubuntu.com/12316139/ . Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen :)
<bekks> stareye: Ich sagte pastebin. Ich sagte nicht: Spam es in den Channel.
<stareye> ja sry
<michiil__> Hey leute, weis jemand von euch vl wie ich mein system von meinem bluetooth keyboard aus wecken kann?
<bekks> Wenn du es weisst, dann lass es doch.
<stareye> jokrebel: ich hab das probiert aber fehlt dieses modul
<michiil__> bluetooth ist intern nicht usb
<bekks> michiil__: Dann kannst du das nicht, weil bluetooth an bleiben müsste, was bedeutet, dass das System nicht ausgeht.
<nagetier> oder im BIOS schauen ob es dazu eine Funktion gibt?
<michiil__> also nicht bei einem ausgeschaltenem system sondern im ruhezustand
<bekks> michiil__: Im Ruhezustand sind die meisten Komponenten abgeschaltet. Leider auch die, an der interne Dinge wie Bluetooth hängen.
<michiil__> es muss möglich sein.. unter openelec (http://openelec.tv/home/what-is-openelec) läuft es ohne probleme
<michiil__> ich denke auf nicht das bluetooth unter ubuntu aus geht, den nach dem aufwecken lauft die tastatur ohne verzögerung
<jokrebel> weshalb auch meist ein Wake-on-LAN kein Problem ist aber ein Aufwecken per WLAN nicht klappen _kann_
<bekks> michiil__: Wäre das so wie du denkst, würde das Aufwecken ja mit BT funktionieren, was es ja nicht tut.
<ppq> kcalB, du kannst dort auch einen relativen pfad angeben. einfach im skript vorher ins richtige verzeichnis wechseln und danach den pfad in deinem zenity befehl auf ./* ändern
<michiil__> ich dachte das man das eventuell noch wo aktivieren muss.. darum frag ich ja hier
<kcalB> ppq, bekomme immer noch das selbe angezeigt  O.o
<ppq> ich nicht
<ppq> zeig mal dein skript
<ppq> kcalB, ah, vermutlich hast du es nicht innerhalb der $() gemach
<kcalB> ppq, haste auch einen starter angelegt aufm desktop ? 
<ppq> damit wird nämlich ein neier child prozess gestartet mit eigenem environment
<ppq> $(cd bla; zenity ...)
<kcalB> ppq, öhmm wie meinst du das ?
<ppq> sowas halt
<kcalB> achsoo
<kcalB> moment
<kcalB> ppq, wenn ich einen starter erstelle, dann bekomme ich immer noch http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/bildschirmfotog42asowbjd.png  angezeigt,egal wie ich es drehe und wende
<kcalB> ppq, wie würdest du das machen, wenn ich fragen darf ?
<kcalB> ppq, hab’s hinbekommen :D 
<kcalB> mit dem 2. script "cd ~/Qemu/ISO/ && sh pfad zum Zenity script"
<kcalB> yaaay
<kcalB> \o/
<kcalB> schönen aben noch alle :))
<stareye> danke euch die geht jetzt
<karmic_koala> Guten Abend, kennt jmd das Problem das XORG die EDID des Monitors 4 anstatt 1 mal abfragt ( jew. ca 10sec) ?
<bekks> karmic_koala: Welches Ubuntu nutzt du? :)
<karmic_koala> bekks: 10.04 :-)
<karmic_koala> bekks : Nein, nur Spaß, 12.04
<karmic_koala> bekks: 3.13.0-63-generic #104~precise1-Ubuntu SMP um genau zu sein (-:
<karmic_koala> ps: unabhängig des Treibers (Radeon/FGLRX) und des Monitors (Belinea CRT/ LG TFT)
<arcardy> hallo
<arcardy> ich habe ein problem
<arcardy> ich will ubuntu installieren auf meinem tablet
<arcardy> hat einen x86 prozessor und uefi
<k1l> viel glück
<arcardy> wie geht das
<arcardy> hilfe
<k1l> kommt aufs tablet an.
<arcardy> wintron surftab 10.1
<k1l> was ergab ne suche nach dem tablet und erfahrungen mit ubuntu?
<arcardy> nichts, gab zwar ein paar leute die das auch versucht haben, manche habens auch geschafft. aber wurd nie so richtig beschrieben wie es geht
<karmic_koala> k1l: auf die schnelle hab ioch das hier gefunden : http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kann-man-ubuntu-auf-tablets-mit-intel-prozesso/
<arcardy> ich lade momentan 32bit ubuntu runter... untersützt ubuntu uefi?
<jokrebel> ja
<k1l> ubuntu unterstützt uefi, ja
<arcardy> ah ok danke, da unten steht ja mal endlich was... daran halt ich mich mal
<k1l> aber das ding bei tablets sind ganz andere hindernisse
<arcardy> Treiber, oder?
<karmic_koala> arcardy: sorry, der link war fuer dich bestimmt : http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kann-man-ubuntu-auf-tablets-mit-intel-prozesso/
<arcardy> ja,m ich war sowieso schon drauf ;)
<karmic_koala> arcady: acho, ok (-:
<arcardy> ich schau jetzt mal, dauert noch etwas bis es heruntergeladen ist.
<arcardy> der downloadserver hat nur 1mbit/s
<karmic_koala> arcady: ubuntu touch ? sieht ja enorm geil aus! http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<karmic_koala> arcardy: falls angeboten nimm lieber torrents, entlastet die server
<arcardy> hm, habs jetzt gleich schon ganz runter, aber werd ich mir für die zukunft merken, danke ;)
<arcardy> ubuntu touch? ich glaub das ist die arm version. bei mir wir dann glaub ich ein normales ubuntu installiert
<arcardy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<arcardy> oh, moment..
<karmic_koala> ARM? Geil, dann kann ich das vllt auf meinem Raspberry pi installieren :-)
<k1l> karmic_koala: welcher rpi? der 1. rpi hat zu alte hardware
<karmic_koala> k1l_ gen2, aufgebohrt mit Kuehlriippen und quadcore :-) 
<karmic_koala> k1l: der gen 1 leistet meine raumueberwachung mit motion und mailsent + kodi (-:
<arcardy> der erste rpi ist garnicht so schlecht wie man meint... ;) 
<jokrebel> karmic_koala: Da wärst Du dann ggf. in #ubuntu-arm besser beraten
<karmic_koala> arcady: genau :-)
<k1l> es geht um die veraltetet arm architektur vom rpi1
<k1l> die wird von ubuntu-arm nicht mehr unterstützt
<karmic_koala> k1l: eigentlich gings um die 4fach abfrage der EDID durch XORG (-:
<karmic_koala> k1l: achso, srry, ok. also ginge das evtl wirklich mit ubuntu touch aufm pi ? geil !
<arcardy> karmic_koala, ubuntu touch aufm, tablet ist bestimmt noch cooler :D ich hoffe das alles klappt
<k1l> karmic_koala: nicht auf dem rpi1
<k1l> hab doch gerade erklärt warum
<k1l> arcardy: wird nix auf nem x86 tablet. 
<karmic_koala> arcardy: bestimmt, die screens sahen zucker aus, und workflow maessig bestimmt auch sehr fein, ubuntu touch aufm tablet. ists denn jetzt aufm arm cpus beschränkt ?
<karmic_koala> Arcady: k1l: ah ok, also scheinbar leider nein
<arcardy> karmic_koala: ich hab keine ahnung, ich hab darüber nur mal im zusammenhang mit dem nexus 10 gehört..
<k1l> nicht scheinbar.....
<karmic_koala> koennte man die source nicht irgendwie aufm x86 kompillieren ?
<arcardy> aber da unten ist ja direkt eine installationsanleitung... 
<k1l> bei fakten gibts kein "evtl vlt scheinbar ich-will-aber"
<karmic_koala> ...oder ne arm cpu emulieren (-:
<k1l> Topic for #ubuntu-arm is: Ubuntu ARMv7 Discussion & Development | The Pi is ARMv6, use Raspbian/armhf or Debian/armel | 
<k1l> für den rpi2 gibts nen ubuntu-gnome image. weil er neuere arm hardware nutzt.
<k1l> soviel zum thema rpi
<karmic_koala> auf meinen pis rennt arch ohne xserver.... schneller gehts nicht (-:
<arcardy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<k1l> und als tipp: wenn man sich hardware kauft (abseits vom laptop/pc, wo wir mittlerweile freie und generische treiber haben) sollte man sich vorher überlegen und gucken was für ein OS man haben will
<arcardy> was ist hiermit?
<karmic_koala> arcardy: WOW
<arcardy> ist das das ganze system oder nur i386?
<arcardy> ah, preinstalled..
<karmic_koala> hm, a preview? Sagt mir leider stande pede nichts
<arcardy> dann lad ich das auch mal runter und schau ob das läuft..
<karmic_koala> "The Preinstalled Touch Image allows you to install a preinstalled preview of Ubuntu Touch onto a target device."
<k1l> arcardy: als tipp: sieh zu, dass du jemanden findest, der dokumentiert hat was man alles machen muss um da ein ubuntu drauf zu bekommen. das ist keine "normale hardware" also ist das nicht mit "ich will ubuntu auf einem laptop installieren" zu vergleichen
<karmic_koala> arcardy: kuhle idee, genau meine herangehensweise :-)
<karmic_koala> k1l: heißt das also das ist ein x86 ubuntu touch ??
<k1l> soweit ich weiß gibt es kein funktionierendes ubuntu touch für x86
<karmic_koala> k1l: soweit du weißt - klingt allerdings schon etwas anders als k1l: bei fakten gibts kein "evtl vlt scheinbar ich-will-aber" - wenn mir diese Bemerkung erlaubt ist.
<k1l> karmic_koala: sorry aber von dem halbwissen was ihr beide hier abliefert ist das ein himmelweiter unterschied
<karmic_koala> k1l: Haöbwissen, kam nachweislich lediglich von dir! (Faktum ungleich "soweit ich weiß" nach Sichtung eines Links)
<k1l> karmic_koala: du darfst gerne selber jetzt raussuchen und den gegenbeweis bringen.
<karmic_koala> ich habe nicht von Fakten getönt, in Überheblichem ductus, das warst du. Ich habe nur gefragt und vermutet. Einfach nachlesen, Thema beendet (-:
<bekks> karmic_koala: Der Einzige der hier überheblich agiert, bist Du.
<bekks> Alle anderen sind freundlich, nur Du maulst raum.
<bekks> *rum
<karmic_koala> Nein nein, einfach nachlesen, ich bin kameradschaftlich, nicht herablassend (-:
<bekks> Ich habe nachgelesen.
<karmic_koala> super, dann ist ja alles klar (-:
<bekks> Von kameradschaftlich habe ich nichts lesen können. Whatever.
<karmic_koala> Genau, Danke :-)
<arcardy> also ich find euch alle nett :(
<karmic_koala> ich auch (-:
<karmic_koala> Wo ist in einem unendlichen Raum die Mitte ? :-)
<bekks> karmic_koala: Nicht in diesem Channel.
<karmic_koala> Interessanter Ansatz, weitere Ideen ß
<arcardy> hm, ich kann keine gtp partitionstabelle erzeugen mit rufus, er sagt er bräuchte ein efi image
<bekks> karmic_koala: Der Offtopicchannel ist nebenan.
<karmic_koala> arcardy gtp = geparted ?
<bekks> GPT.
<arcardy> ja gpt
<arcardy> bei punkt 2 heisst es "2. mit RUFUS für Windows das Iso auf USB-Stick kopieren Nur mit RUFUS hat es bei mir geklappt, da ich den Datenträger hier mit GPT-Partitionstabelle für UEFI-Computer erstellen kann." <- geht bei mir mit rufus nicht
<bekks> arcardy: Bei Punkt zwei welches Howtos?
<arcardy> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kann-man-ubuntu-auf-tablets-mit-intel-prozesso/
<bekks> arcardy: Welches ISO hast du denn verwendet?
<arcardy> ubuntu 14.04.3-desktop-i386
<bekks> Das ist keine 64bit ISO.
<arcardy> gut, dann lad ich das auch noch runter. wo krieg ich denn die bootia32.efi her?
<arcardy> mein tablet hat aber nur 2gb ram, geht das denn gut?
<bekks> Wieso sollte es nicht gutgehen?
<k1l> arcardy: das hat mit dem ram nichts zu tun.
<arcardy> ich dachte immer bei x64 nehmen sich die programme auch mehr ram... aber gut.
<arcardy> wenns genau so gut läuft wie 32bit..
<bekks> Aber nicht doppelt so viel, wegen der doppelten Anzahl an Bits :>
<arcardy> okay... woher krieg ich denn nur die bootia32.efi?
<arcardy> ist die da irgendwo drin?
<bekks> Die wirst du Dir für das Zielgerät bauen müssen - und das ist genau das, was k1l vorhin ansprach. Das ist keine "einfache Ubuntuinstallation".
<k1l> arcardy: https://github.com/jfwells/linux-asus-t100ta/blob/master/boot/bootia32.efi
<arcardy> danke :)
<k1l> ob die nur für baytrail intels geht weiß ich allerdings nicht
<arcardy> ich hab nen intel in meinem tablet..
<arcardy> mal schauen
<bekks> Was nichts heisst ;)
<k1l> es gibt viele intels. baytrail ist nur eine spezielle cpu gruppe davon.
<arcardy> den hioer hat mein tablet http://ark.intel.com/de/products/80274/
<bekks> arcardy: http://ark.intel.com/de/products/codename/55844/Bay-Trail#@All
<karmic_koala> arcardy: hier ist im 3ten Post eine anleitung für exakt deine cpu, wenn ich nicht irre: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?276316-bootbaren-USB-Stick-f%FCr-32bit-UEFI-erstellen
<arcardy> oh moment, rauchmelder geht gerade
<karmic_koala> :-D
<arcardy> super danke, kann jetzt in gpt formatieren juhu
<karmic_koala> nice "thumbs up! (-:
<karmic_koala> die nummer mit dem rauchmelder war schon ein bischen besorgnisserregend irgendwie :-D
<arcardy> dann füg ich gleich mal die bootia32 hinzu unsch schau dann was passiert....
<arcardy> ja, batterie war leer
<arcardy> :D
<karmic_koala> ob man bei der feuerwehr anrufen und ne IP adresse nennen kann ? (-:
<arcardy> so genau können die doch garnicht orten via ip adresse... ;)
<arcardy> so ähm
<arcardy> bin im grub drinne kann ubuntu installieren
<arcardy> aber dafür muss ich jetzt leider meine tastaur trennen und am, tablet anschließen :D
<karmic_koala> viel erfolg+spaß :-)
<arcardy> vieln dank für euere hilfe ohne euch hätt ich das nicht geschafft :)
<arcardy> ich komme bald wieder! :)
<karmic_koala> (-:
<karmic_koala> Schön! 
<karmic_koala> Gute Nacht zusammen :-)
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-09
<NTQ> Kann ich einer bestimmten PCI-Adresse eine bestimmte Netzwerkkarte zuordnen? Also z.B. 04:07.0 -> eth0 und 80:01.0 -> eth1 ?
<stevieh> ich glaub da ging was. Das hing mit den UUIDs von NICs zusammen, aber hab vergessen, wie 
<dreamon> stevieh, leszek Habe zum Entwackeln was feines gefunden! Programm heißt melt → http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/329-ubuntu-trusty-rotate-stabilize-video-melt-vidstab
<dreamon> Gibt es ein Programm womit man Panorama Fotos die 360Grad animieren kann?
<stevieh> dreamon: klingt gut, mal merken und vergessen ;-)
<stareye> ich habe probleme mit tvheadend ubuntu pctv 460e
<stareye> der findet absolut kein  zweiten satelit
<stareye> astra sofort aber turksat nicht
<stareye> tvheadend 3.9.2827
<stareye> da kann ich einstellen multiswitch aber es will nicht
<stevieh> da würde ich eher in anderen Foren fragen...
<dreamon> stevieh, Damit kenn ich mich aus
<dreamon> Du mußt diseqc einstellen. 
<stevieh> hey ;-)
<stevieh> siehste.
<dreamon> Entweder ist Astra A und Türksat B oder anderst rum. Mit A und B sagt der Receiver quasi der Antenne welches Signal er möchte
<dreamon> Wenn du das nicht einstellst sucht er beide mal im Suchlauf auf der gleichen Antenne
<stevieh> dreamon: nimmst du tvheadend
<stevieh> ?
<dreamon> Nein Sorry
<stareye> dreamon: alles versucht der findet nichts
<dreamon> Oh stareye, hab dich mit stevieh verwechselt. 
<dreamon> stareye, wir sind offtopic drüben .. bist du auch dort?
<stareye> nö
<geser> NTQ: wenn du die persistent-net.rules umschreibst, dass sie statt der MAC-Adresse die PCI-ID nutzt, dann sollte das gehen
<LetoThe2nd> geser: ist das verwandt mit dem fedora-verfahren? weil die haben ja das naming irgendwie die enXpY-mässig
<NTQ> geser: Interessant. Werde ich mal austesten
<geser> LetoThe2nd: ich weiß nicht, wie Fedora die Interfaces benennt, aber ich erinnere mich an eine Debian/Ubuntu-Diskussion wo es um die (stabile) Benennung von Interfaces ging
<LetoThe2nd> geser: ah ok
<k1l> ist das nicht generell kernel mässig jetzt geändert worden? also dass die netzerk devices jetzt bald alle so genannt werden?
<geser> LetoThe2nd: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-May/038761.html
<LetoThe2nd> geser: danke
<LetoThe2nd> geser: ah, ifnames ist was ich meinte
<geser> k1l: Kernel-mäßig weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber systemd/udev hat einen anderen Default als er in Ubuntu/Debian genutzt wird
<k1l> geser: jo, ich weiß nicht mehr genau wer das initiiert hatte aber debian/ubuntu haben halt lange ihren standard weiter behalten. werden aber wohl auch wechseln.
<geser> die Diskussion hat Martin Pitt gestartet, Mitglied des systemd-Maintainerteams in Debian und Ubuntu
<ubu> moin
<Anticom> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem mit Wireshark: Für mich sieht es so aus, als würden NTP Pakete nicht mitgeschnitten werden. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem?
<dreamon> Hei. Hab schöne Panorama Bilder im Urlaub geschossen. 5280x856 Pixel. Kann man das animiert Abspielen um das komplette Panorama zu sehen, eventuell als Uhrzeigersinn Drehung.
<stareye> noch mal ich ies mal oscam und hd+ hts group und rejected group bei mir steht group1
<stareye> da ist irgendwie rechte problem oscam kann keine daten in hts ordner schreiben
<mgolisch> stareye: was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<stareye> mgolisch: ich versuch das unter ubunu zu machen 
<mgolisch> wieso muss oscam irgendwas in irgendein verzeichnis von tvheadend schreiben?
<stareye> muss man die id von karte im tv war das 92
<stareye> download id ist das meine caid
<k1l> stareye: also ich hab keine ahnung vom thema aber deine sätze sind so schon schwer zu verstehen
<stareye> hehe
<dreamon> Hei. Hab schöne Panorama Bilder im Urlaub geschossen. 5280x856 Pixel. Kann man das animiert Abspielen um das komplette Panorama zu sehen, eventuell als Uhrzeigersinn Drehung.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wie ich sah kann Google das sehr nett.
<jokrebel> nennt sich glaub google-sphaere oder so
<dreamon> jokrebel, hmm. wie ich in google sehe ist das sphere aber etwas anderes.
<dreamon> jokrebel, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgyXWDb5JZo
<jokrebel> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MatthiasBurkhardt/posts/7wcLB4ge9qt?pid=6191328420779973090&oid=107242128602795058105 <-- ein Beispiel für dreamon 
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ja so ähnlich.. bräuchte aber gar nicht so 3d mäßig sein. Aber egal. Kann ich das auf meiner Kiste auch abspielen mit meinen Eigenen Bildern.
<dreamon> Google braucht meine Bilder nicht sehen, die Wissen eh schon soviel.
<jokrebel> mir wär das genau dann eh schon wurscht. Aber dann wirst wohl selbst ne andere Lösung suchen müssen dreamon
<dreamon> jokrebel, Danke für deinen Input
<iw2> n'abend
<iw2> ich bekomme 'igb 0000:08:00.0: Detected Tx Unit Hang' darauf hin wird der netzwer-adapter resettet, und das andauernd
<iw2> erste idee: installation des neusten treiber
<iw2> leider scheint der treiber nicht richtig "angenommen" zu werden: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0863a5c423a308a5552e
<iw2> habt Ihr problemlösende ideen dazu?
<NTQ> Weiß jemand, wo ich Avast Antivir für Linux herkriege? Ich finde es nur für Windows und Mac
<NTQ> Über ClamAV hab ich nicht viel gutes gelesen.
<argon18> was zb nicht gutes?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Was hast Du da wo schlechtes gelesen? Und warum will man Avast für Linux?
<NTQ> jokrebel: Ich habe nur nach Vergleichen gegoogelt und ClamAV hatte z.B. bestimmte Trojaner nicht gefunden, die andere Scanner schon längst kannten.
<argon18> von wann sind diese vergleiche
<argon18> ?
<argon18> und vor allem: wer hat sie gemacht?
<jokrebel> NTQ: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Antivir und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virenscanner kennst Du? Und die Angriffsfläche für Schadsoftware ist unter Linux recht gering. Willst Du für Deine Freunde die Windows nutzen scannen?
<Rochvellon> NTQ: selbst wenn du 20 Scanner installiert hast, kannst du nicht sicher gehen, dass auch alles gefunden wird
<NTQ> Rochvellon: Das ist mir bewusst.
<NTQ> jokrebel: Die Links kenne ich. Antivir gibt es seit 2013 nicht mehr für Linux. Bitdefender kostet was.
<NTQ> argon18: Die Vergleiche sind nicht super aktuell, aber man findet sie einfach über Google.
<NTQ> Alos würdet ihr sagen, dass ClamAV vollkommen ausreicht? Ich will das nur nutzen, um mal ab und an manuell zu scannen. Möglicherweise baue ich es auch auf einem Mailserver ein um Mails zu scannen.
<argon18> für ab und zu ist der auf jeden fall völlig in ordnung (meiner meinung nach)
<mgolisch> iw2: hast du das ding auch geladen?
<mgolisch> oder neu gestartet?
<iw2> mgolisch, ja auch mit reboot
<mgolisch> iw2: wie hast du das installiert?
<iw2> mgolisch, ich hab mir den treiber geladen und die infos aus der readme befolgt.. mom...
<iw2> mgolisch, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0e2dad6825a62d6160cb
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> und dmesg|grep igp zeigt auch diese version die ethtool anzeigt?
<iw2> dmesg hat dazu überhaupt keine meinung, da kommt nix bei raus
<mgolisch> lsmod|igp sagt aber was?
<mgolisch> ah b
<mgolisch> nicht p
<mgolisch> sorry
<iw2> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ca8c2b3ab418c8ad0951
<mgolisch> also auch dmesg|grep igb
<mgolisch> mach mal : find  /lib/modules/ -iname 'igb.ko'
<iw2> ja doch, mit dem richtigen namen kommt was : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1ce7753594e9fd51e282
<mgolisch> kann es sein das ubuntus module in nem anderen pfad sind und deswegen nicht ersetzt wurden?
<iw2> ja das könnte schon sein, 
<mgolisch> ja mach den find befehl mal dann siehst das ja
<iw2> ein trffer auf den neuen treiber /lib/modules/3.16.0-48-generic/kernel/drivers/net/igb/igb.ko
<mgolisch> komisch
<mgolisch> bei mir ist das unter drivers/net/ethernet/intel/igb/igb.ko
<mgolisch> deswegen dachte ich er haette evtl jetzt sowohl das alte als auch das neue modul
<iw2> bei mir heisst es nur igb und nicht igb.ko ;-)
<iw2> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9d3aaf3169734870fbf5
<iw2> darum hatte der find vorhin nichts gefunden, 
<mgolisch> ja das ist der ordner
<iw2> was nun, einfach löschen?
<mgolisch> ja kannst ja das alte modul mal umbennen
<iw2> und er läd nicht automatisch alles was in dem ordner ist?
<iw2> ich verschie es mal vorsichtshalber
<iw2> mgolish, sry, dauert hier alles länger, ssh verbindung bricht wegen dem problem ständig ab und auf der konsole in der "videoumleitung" kommen ständig die sch**** logs mit der besagten info :-D
<iw2> und es hat nichts gebracht immernoch läd es den alten kram
<mgolisch> du hast das alte modul umbennant?
<mgolisch> es heisst nun nicht mehr igb.ko?
<iw2> es hieß igb und hab es in mein home verschoben
<mgolisch> nein das kann nicht sein
<mgolisch> kernel module heissen immer .ko
<iw2> mgolisch, naja zumindest ist es wech, aber hier wird trotzdem weiterhin die alte version geladen :-(
<iw2> ich versteh das alles überhaupt nicht :-D
<mgolisch> kann eigentlich nicht sein
<mgolisch> ausser du hast nen anderen kernel grade
<iw2> nen anderen kernel gerade?
<mgolisch> ja hast du updates installiert?
<mgolisch> evtl wurde nach dem neustart ein neuer kernel gebootet?
<mgolisch> aber naja wie gesagt schau einfach das du das alte modul umbennenst dann sollte es gehen
<iw2> es gibt ja kein altes modul mehr, oder es heißt ganz anders
<iw2> mit rmmod igb; modprobe igb  hab ich jetzt endlich das neue
<mgolisch> okay
<iw2> aber nach jedem neustart macht er wieder das alte ding rein
<iw2> und ich weiß nicht wo er sich das herholt
<iw2> da ist kein igb.ko ausser dem neuen
<mgolisch> evtl wird es schon im initrd geladen
<mgolisch> mach mal sudo update-initramfs -u
<iw2> genial, ich danke dir mgolisch ! hauptsache diese tx unit hang sache ist jetzt damit behoben :-D
<mgolisch> nur beim naechsten kernel update musst du das alles nochmal machen
<mgolisch> evtl schaust du dir mal dkms an
<mgolisch> damit kann man das autoamtisch jedesmal wenn  ein neuer kernel installiert wird wieder kompilieren und installieren
<iw2> was auch immer das mit dem initramfs zu bedeuten hat, ist doch egal von wo die sachen in den ram geladen werden? :-D frickelkram
<mgolisch> nein das initrd ist sozusagen ne ramdisk mit nem minimalen root filesystem da sind halt einige treiber drin die er beim boot laden muss
<mgolisch> wie storage controler treiber etc
<mgolisch> damit er die festplatten mounten kann
<mgolisch> anscheiend wurde der treiber da auch schon geladen
<iw2> achso, nagut. dkms guck ich mir an
<NTQ> Kann ich dem Samba-Server sagen, dass er alle Dateien immer mit 775 anlegen soll?
<NTQ> Hab's glaube ich schon. Kann aber erst morgen neustarten.
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-10
<argon18> wie entferne ich ppas im terminal?
<LetoThe2nd> argon18: üblicherweise wird dafür ppapurge empfohlen... genaue vorgehensweise steht im wiki denke ich
<argon18> mein problem ist dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich die launchpad besitzer und packet daten rauskriege (sind uralte ppas, die jetzt mit error 404 nicht mehr zu finden sind)
<k1l_> argon18: das ist in der url der ppas mit drin
<stevieh> und steht in /etc/apt...
<argon18> wo genau in /etc/apt/ ? bei sources.list?
<jokrebel> ja oder im Unterverzeichnis sources.list.d
<jokrebel> bzw. und
<k1l_> argon18: pack mal die meldung von "sudo apt update" in einen pastebin
<argon18> die läuft schon seit 10 min und wartet auf die headers, kann dauern
<Anticom> Hallo zusammen. Habe ein Problem openntpd zu installieren: http://pastebin.com/ynCaEnX0
<argon18> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12327433/
<k1l_> argon18: ok, am ende listet er nochmal die ganzen ppa urls auf, die nicht gehen
<stevieh> Anticom: das script anschauen, dass es startet...  in zeile 20 passiwert der fehler
<jokrebel> argon18: Ganz schöner mischmasch mit vivid utopic und anderem *puh*
<argon18> ja, ich möchte jetzt endlich den schrott rausräumen, der das ganze so langsam macht
<jokrebel> argon18: Was ist es denn für ein Ubuntu? Und dann solltest Du nur Quellen aus diesem Release verwenden.
<argon18> 15.04
<Anticom> stevieh: "test -e /usr/sbin/openntpd || exit 0"
<Anticom> /usr/sbin/openntpd existiert und ist ein symlink der auf /usr/sbin/ntpd zeigt
<Anticom> also sollte doch alles gut gehen an der stelle im skript oder etwa nicht?
<argon18> apt-get läuft jetzt schon fast 40 minuten, kann man da was machen, dass ich nur die fehelr schnell bekomme?
<k1l_> ctrl+c
<argon18> werden diese fehler in logfiles festgehalten?
<k1l_> argon18: mach mal ein "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" und pack es in einen pastebin
<k1l_> pack direkt nochmal ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" dazu
<argon18> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12327546/
<k1l_> was war nochmal "lsb_release -d"?
<k1l_> reicht hier rein, ist nur eine zeile
<argon18> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12327550/
<argon18> Ubuntu 15.04
<k1l_> ok als erstes mach mal ein "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" und mach ganz unten bei dem getdeb ding zumindest ein # am anfang der zeile. dann mit ctrl+o speichern (yes drücken) und dann ctrl+x zum beenden.
<k0tze> Jemand ne ahnung(oder ne idee wonach ich mal suchen könnte) wie ich eine Bildwiederholungsfrequenz von 144hz per HDMI 1.4 hinbekomme? Kommen irgendwie die ganze zeit nur 60 raus :(  Graka: (Intel Mobile HM87 Express) 
<k0tze> die Grafikkarte und der Beamer unterstützen beide HDMI 1.4 das Kabel ist neu und könnte sogar hdmi 2.0 " xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080 --rate 144" hat leider auch nicht geholfen..
<k1l_> argon18: wenn du das hast bitte mal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" in einem nopaste um die PPAs zu finden die auf alte repos zeigen.
<argon18> was ist ein nopaste? (sorry)
<k1l_> das gleiche wie ein pastebin :)
<k1l_> hast du die getdeb quelle auskommentiert?
<argon18> auskommentiert hab ich, aber ich glaube dass ich was falsch mache
<argon18> : wenn den grep befehl genauso eingebe, sagt der zu recht, dass sources.list.d/ ein verzeichnis ist :S
<k1l_> wirklich genau so eingeben: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" am besten kopieren und einfügen
<argon18> ups, ich hatte den stern vergessen; http://paste.ubuntu.com/12327620/
<stevieh> Anticom: und, fündig geworden?
<Gervas> mahlzeit
<Gervas> ich hab glaube eine einfaches problem
<Gervas> habe ne ext3 gemountet nach /media/meinordner in der samba freigabe sieht man aber nur den lost+found ordner
<Gervas> keine angelegten dateien
<Gervas> die liegen auf der lokalen festplatte in /media/meinordner
<stevieh> das ist sicher ein Problem mit den Rechten... die sind heutezutage immer ein Problem
<Gervas> chmod 777 ?
<Anticom> stevieh: abgesehen von dem, was ich geschrieben habe nein :/
<stevieh> Anticom: na, kannst das script ja auch mal von hand starten und dann zeile für zeile abklappern. Wobei es glaub ich auch für bash was gibt...
<Gervas> ich sehe grad, es gibt kein problem :D
<k1l_> argon18: lass mal gucken
<k1l_> argon18: sudo ppa-purge ppa:alexmurray/indicator-sensors
<Anticom> stevieh: wie lass ich mir denn die exit codes auf der shell ausgeben?
<stevieh> Anticom: mach halt mal statt exit echo
<argon18> k1l_: das sind aber nur die veralteten, oder?
<argon18> weil ich hab den load indicator
<k1l_> ja das ist noch utopic
<stevieh> test -e foo.bar || echo "nich da"
<k1l_> argon18: der hat kein PPA mehr für nach utopic
<Anticom> stevieh: keine ausgabe
<stevieh> dann ist die zeile ok ;-) ab zur nächsten :-)
<argon18> ich hab ppa-purge nicht, ist das so richtig zum installieren?: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge oder heisst das paket anders?
<Anticom> stevieh: "test -f /lib/lsb/init-functions || echo 'foo'" bleibt auch stumm
<Anticom> dann wird /lib/lsb/init-functions gesourced
<k1l_> argon18: nutze einfach die tab-vervollständigung. einfach "sudo apt-get install ppa<tab><tab>"
<stevieh> Anticom: wenn du es mit bash -x mal laufen lässt?
<Anticom> stevieh: hab das script jetzt mal nicht per invoke-rc.d sondern direkt über /etc/init.d/ angestoßen und jetzt meckert er, dass er nicht die nötigen Rechte für /etc/openntpd/ntpd.conf hat >>> "sudo /etc/init.d/openntpd start"
<Anticom> wie kann root nicht die rechte für was haben?
<Anticom> oh, der user ist ntpd
<stevieh> Anticom: und das stand ja auch im Log...
<Anticom> ich bin echt blind...
<stevieh> hab doch oben geschrieben: zeile 20. Das war die Zeile im Pastebin ;-)
<Anticom> stevieh: ja also "sudo chgrp /etc/openntpd/ntpd.conf ntpd" ?
<Anticom> achsooooooo, ich dachte du meintest zeile 20 im init script.... *facepalm*
<stevieh> müsste genügen, wenn nicht, setzt du es auf world readable, ist ja nur ntp
<Anticom> was zur... selbst mit 777 für das verzeichnis und 677 für die conf meckert er noch :/
<stevieh> strace ist auch noch dein Freund... kann auch was ganz anderes sein...
<Anticom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openntpd/+bug/458061 hat geholfen
<argon18> k1l_: wie hast du den letzten teil im befehl sudo ppa-purge >>ppa:alexmurray/indicator-sensors<< aus de terminalausgaben gelesen?
<mate|87454> tach
<mate|87454> habe gerade mate installiert neben windows, aber irgendwie scheint der kein grub zu installieren
<mate|87454> es wid einfach windwos gestartet
<mate|87454> jemand ne idee?
<k1l_> argon18: das sieht man an der übersicht der ppas
<argon18> was ist mate?
<k1l_> argon18: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/paketquellen_freischalten/ppa#PPA-Purge
<nagetier> mate|87454, kontrolliere am Ende der Installation genau wo GRUB installiert wird, ab und an ist die Vorauswahl nicht passend
<mate|87454> nagetier: neu installenoder was?
<mate|87454> oder kann ich das selber lösen
<mate|87454> hab grad die livecd gebootet
<mate|87454> also auf dem notebook
<nagetier> mate|87454, es reicht den Schritt zu wiederholen
<mate|87454> wie
<mate|87454> ?
<mate|87454> wenn ich installe, dann startet er das ganze doch neu oder nicht
<nagetier> mate|87454, der Schritt wird dir als einer Letzen bei der Installation angeboten
<k1l_> oder boot-repair nutzen
<mate|87454> hab ich gepennt?
<nagetier> mate|87454, nur wenn du ihm das sagst
<mate|87454> k1l_: ?
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mate|87454> k1l_: almost forgot
<mate|87454> it worked
<mate|87454> ah
<mate|87454> deutscher chan
<mate|87454> danke
<mate|87454> manchmal kommt man durcheinander
<mate|87454> :)
<cvdrei> irc://irc.abjects.net:6667/moviegods
<test312> servus, kann mir jemand bitte mal bei einem Buchtipp helfen ? Es geht um die Netzwerktechnick-Fibel
<bekks> Frag das doch bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<test312> Danke
<test312> cya
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-11
<dadrc> Ich hab hier ein Ubuntu Gnome 15.04, krieg ich irgendwie Strongswan-VPNs in den Networkmanager? 
<dadrc> Gibt leider nur network-manager-strongswan als Paket, nicht network-manager-strongswan-gnome
<koegs> dadrc: und das paket reicht nicht?
<dadrc> Taucht nicht in der Liste auf, leider
<koegs> hätte ich mir denken können, wenn du schon fragst
<dadrc> Also, ich habs natürlich installiert, aber wie gesagt, ist trotzdem nicht auswählbar
<koegs> hm, doofes gnome, unter xfce hab ich es direkt da
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> leider auch keine fehlermeldung oder so
<dadrc> einfach nicht da
<dadrc> auch nach einem neustart nicht
<koegs> schmeiss halt gnome weg :(
<LupusE> hi
<Anticom> Hallo. Wie kann ich einem Benutzer von der shell aus Systemverwaltungsrechte geben?
<Fuchs> Anticom: in die sudo Gruppe packen, mit gpasswd -a 
<musca> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SUDO
<Anticom> Fuchs: in den sudoern bin ich, aber in der grafischen Benutzerverwaltung stehe ich nach wie vor als Standardbenutzer
<Fuchs> Anticom: ignorier die graphische Benutzerveraltung. Log Dich in einer neuen Shell ein, schau mit  `groups` ob Du drin bist wo Du solltest und wenn ja: versuch ein `sudo -i`
<LetoThe2nd> respektive, änderungen in den gruppen werden erst nach nem relogin aktiv
<Anticom> $ groups --- "[ein paar gruppen] groups: Es ist kein Name zur Gruppen‐ID 11000 zu finden"
<Anticom> Fuchs: ich muss aber was grafisch einstellen
<Anticom> bzw möchte mich bei manchen dingen nicht erst ne halbe stunde einarbeiten, wie es auf der shell geht, wenn ich weiß, wo es grafisch ist
<Fuchs> dann moechtest Du kein Linux, finde ich 
<Anticom> den größten teil mache ich doch per shell ._. bitte jetzt keine grundsatz diskussion
<Fuchs> Du wolltest den Befehl, wir gaben ihn Dir  *schulterzuck*
<musca> Anticom:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen_Ubuntu
<Anticom> Fuchs: So wie ich es verstehe, gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen sudoern und benutzern mit systemverwaltungsrechten
<Anticom> das ist das, warum ich noch so stutzig bin
<Fuchs> Anticom: an sich nicht. Je nach Version von Ubuntu wird noch die Gruppe "adm" verwendet
<musca> der zweite Absatz ist relevant für das Hinzufügen eines Benutzers zur Gruppe "sudo".
<Fuchs> es kann aber auch schlicht das sein, was LetoThe2nd und ich schrieben 
<Anticom> musca: wie gesagt, bin ja in den sudoern, das läuft ja alles
<musca> Anticom:  und da fängt der Unsinn an.
<Anticom> aber wenn ich z.B. in den systemeinstellungen (grafisch) etwas "entsperren" will bekomme ich ne eingabeaufforderung mit einem anderen benutzer voreingetragen (der sich nicht ändern lässt) und es wird nach dem passwort für diesen gefragt
<musca> die Gruppe sudo war bestimmt schon vorher konfiguriert.
<Fuchs> Anticom: das ist dann policykit, theoretisch sollte da ein dropdown sein, wenn es mehr als einen Nutzer in der passenden Gruppe gibt
<Anticom> ich habe den PC leider nicht eingerichtet, sondern eine externe firma und genau der benutzer wird da immer verlangt
<Fuchs> Anticom: welche Gruppe da verwendet wird kann je nach Version unterschiedlich sein, die beiden, die mir in den Sinn kommen, sind die genannten  (sudo  und  adm) 
<Fuchs> Anticom: man koennte nun natuerlich in die Konfiguration von sudo  (/etc/sudoers) und policykit schauen, was da denn so fuer Gruppen konfiguriert sind 
<Fuchs> weil diese Firma koennte da natuerlich aus Spass an der Freude Aenderungen vorgenommen haben 
<Fuchs> das laesst sich relativ einfach rausfinden, man schaut einfach mit   `groups DieserEineNutzer`   in welchen Gruppen der denn so drin ist 
<Anticom> also ich bin auf jeden fall nicht in 'adm', aber der besagte andere benutzer schon
<Fuchs> dann waere das einen Versuch wert, nicht? 
<Fuchs> Befehl ist wiederum gpasswd -a, und auch hier gilt das erst nach einem neuen Login 
<Anticom> hab mich mal hinzugefügt, relog - bis gleich
<dadrc> koegs: workaround: shrewsoft :/
<realnot> Hi guys, someone from Berlin?
<jokrebel> realnot: 1.) ist hier ein deutschsprachiger Kanal und 2.) ist die Frage offtopic und deshalb in #ubuntu-de-offtopic wesentlich besser platziert.
<realnot> jokrebel: i didn't understand anything, but is ok, this is the wrong chan
<stareye> geht chromium und netflix ich bekomme too many redirects
<stareye> ich weiss das die kodi addon nicht geht aber ich starte raus aus kodi
<stareye> kodi hab ich beendet
<stareye> geht der chroium mit netflix oder muss ich den chrome nehmen?
<stareye> chromium
<nagetier> stareye, das ist eine Frage für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<trash1> hallo ich bin newbie to lubuntu und bräuchte ein wenig hilfe. ich bekomme immerwieder fehlermeldungen. kann mir jemand erklären was ich hier machen kann: (ich poste die fehlermeldung, sobald sich jemand meldet)
<Fuchs> trash1: hallo, falsch, Du postest die Fehlermeldung jetzt in einen pastebin Dienst und hier dann den Link
<Fuchs> dann koennen sich diejenigen melden, die mit dem Problem was anfangen koennen
<trash1> sorry verstehe ich nicht... :/
<trash1> pastebindienst?
<Rochvellon> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nagetier> trash1, wo ist das Problem?
<nagetier> also deine Fehlermeldungen in einem pastebin zu veröffentlichen
<nagetier> hier sind ein paar Informationen dazu - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<squibby2322> hi brauche bitte hilfe mit virt-manager und apparmor
<squibby2322> virt-manager soll /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/SLIC lesen dürfen. ich vermute es liegt an apparmor, dass beim starten der virtuellen maschine ein permission denied kommt.
<hulumulu> wie kann ich 6.04 to latest upgrade machen
<bekks> Durch eine Neuinstallation.
<ppq> 6.04 gab es nicht
<hulumulu> habs aber installiert
<ppq> nein
<hulumulu> doch
<bekks> Nein.
<hulumulu> doch
<bekks> Es gab nie ein 6.04.
<bekks> Troll woanders.
<hulumulu> achso ich meinte 6.06
<bekks> Aha.
<hulumulu> ich troll nich
<hulumulu> wasn das fürn kack support hier
<bekks> Geh woanders spielen. Draussen oder so.
<hulumulu> ubuntu is ne letzte drecksfirma
<hulumulu> bekommt nichma support hier
<bekks> Ubuntu ist keine Firma.
<hulumulu> cancoscheisse dann eben
<hulumulu> kanonenscheisse
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-12
<Hootch> hi, mit welchen mitteln könnte ich von Windows -> Linux eine XSession öffnen?
<stevieh> es gibt xserver für win.
<Hootch> Ja, mingX und cygwinX bin grad bei tante google
<stevieh> na siehste
<k0tze> Hallo zusammen, es hat nicht zufällig jemand geschafft unter Ubuntu 14.04 die FPS auf 120hz bei FullHD Auflösung einzustellen? Versuche das nun seit mehreren Tagen, aber glaube langsam dass das System es garnicht unterstützt?
<newan> Guten Tag, ich habe eine Thinkpad T510i inkl xbuntu vivid, Ich habe das problem das mein WLan nach ein paar minuten von n auf a/b umspringt und cih somit nur noch 11mbit zur fritzbox 7490 habe.
<newan> "sudo service network-manager restart" bringt wieder 5-10 minuten "n" danach wieder nur a/b
<Guest23976> hi, ich brauche hilfe bezüglich seahorse. nach dem upgrade von 12.04 auf 14.04 sehe ich meine passwörter in seahorse nicht mehr :(
<jokrebel> Passwörter soll man ja nicht einfach auslesen können. Passwörter weiß man. ;-)
<newan> dmesg, can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control
<Anf> Guten Tag, wollte mal fragen, bigt es auch einen Arch Linux Channel, ich hab bei mir in der VM mal Arch Linux nach Anleitung installiert, hat auch Super geklappt, nur jetzt beim Booten fährt Arch Linux nicht hoch, und bleibt bei den ganzen OK's  stehen?
<Lothenon> #archlinux
<Anf> Danke
<turnlehrer> nabend, betreibt hier noch wer ne Mailbox oder weiss wer, wo man noch leute finden kann die sowas machen?
<bekks> Unterstreich mal das Ubuntu in deiner Frage bitte :)
<bekks> Ansonsten kannst du gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen.
<turnlehrer> spiesser :)
<turnlehrer> ja hast ja recht
<bekks> Ich weiß.
<turnlehrer> kannte den chan garnicht
<Fuchs> ist im Topic
<Fuchs> wird jedes mal angezeigt, wenn man einen Kanal betritt. Ich empfehle, das jeweils zu lesen, sind meist wichtige Informationen drin 
<turnlehrer> jo
<turnlehrer> merke ich mir
<turnlehrer> habe lange kein irc mehr benutzt
<turnlehrer> :)
<Fuchs> kein Problem, kann man wieder lernen :) 
<keitaro> guten abend 
<jokrebel> Hi
<keitaro> sagt mal könntet ihr mir evntl mal helfen ich bin neu in der linux welt und hab derzeit nen Problem 
<bekks> Das kommt auf deine Frage an.
<keitaro> okay sekunde ich tipp mal eben ^
<jokrebel> keitaro: Erklär Dein Problem einfach dann können wir mal schaun.
<keitaro> also ich hab über JDownloader ne datei runter geladen die ist im win.rar verzeichnes verpackt runter laden und entpacken so kein problem JDownloader sagt okay aber wenn ich nun auf die datei geh steht dort am ende ungültige Kodierung und ich kann sie nicht öffnen :/ 
<ppq> keitaro, öffne ein terminal und benenn sie mit mv um
<ppq> das stellt sich nicht so an wie GUI-dateimanager
<ppq> dazu kannst du tab completion und * nutzen
<keitaro> oh ha was ist den completion ? muss ich die datei vorher um benene ? 
<ppq> das machst du mit mv
<ppq> tab completion ist, wenn du die ersten paar buchstaben des dateinamens eintippst und dann 1 bis n mal auf die tab-taste drückst
<keitaro> o.O was ist den mv sorry ich bin echt absolut anfänger komm leider grade null mit :(.  Also ich öffne das terminal und dann ?
<ppq> wenn das so ist, versuch erstmal, die dateien mit kaputter codierung im dateinamen erstmal mit dem normalen dateimanager umzubenennen
<ppq> manchmal klappt das
<sillyslux> falls es nach dem umbenennen weiter nicht funktioniert, evt. mal unrar-nonfree ausprobieren, das kann sachen die das normale unrar nicht kann
<ppq> sillyslux, jdownloader bringt sein eigenes unrar mit, das ist schon das "nonfree"
<keitaro> also hab das einfach mal um benannt steht aber trozdem noch ungültige kodierung da mit dem arschiv manager komm ich rein und kann die datei dann wo anders entpacken das ist aber nicht sin der sach :/ benutz ja nicht den JDownloader um am ende noch hundert cklick zu machen 
<sillyslux> oh
<bekks> Mit wget braucht man keine Clicks :)
<keitaro> Q.Q ihr sprecht fach chinesich 
<iNeedCookies> Hi
<iNeedCookies> Könnte mal eure Hilfe brauchen
<iNeedCookies> Ich möchte die komplette GPT-Tabelle meiner externen Festplatte löschen.
<iNeedCookies> Wie lösche ich die paar MB ganz am ende der Platte ohne DD ganz durchlaufen zu lassen?
<ppq> dd starten und nach ein paar sekunden abbrechen
<ppq> mit /dev/zero als if und /dev/sd<x> als of
<ppq> die partitiontabelle wird zuerst überschrieben
<ppq> danach kannst du mit dem werkzeug deiner wahl eine neue erstellen
<iNeedCookies> gdisk z.B. sagt aber das GPT beschädtigt ist, ein anderes Tool dessen Namen ich leider nicht mehr weiß meinte dass die GPT-Daten am ende der Platte noch da sind, am Anfang aber nicht mehr
<ppq> kannst natürlich mit bs und count auch gleich die abbrechbedingung mitliefern.
<ppq> wenn der anfang der platte genullt ist, spielt der datenmüll, der auf dem rest ist, keine rolle mehr
<iNeedCookies> Wirklich? Kommt mir irgendwo so unsauber vor
<ppq> warum?
<ppq> wenn du keinen datenmüll willst, musst du halt komplett nullen
<ppq> aber technosch
<ppq> gesehen spielt das keine rolle
<iNeedCookies> Okay, vielen Dank ;)
<ppq> :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-13
<Sandy> Guten Morgen
<Sandy> kann es sein, das ein weniger prozigeres ubuntu mehr performace bringt?
<Frickelpit> definiere "weniger prozigeres"
<Sandy> weniger grafikeffekte ect.
<Sandy> anstatt unity zb. kde, oder lubuntu
<Fussel> kann man sich doch aussuchen?
<Fussel> wenn man mehr leistung braucht nimmt man lubuntu
<Fussel> wer gerne optik will, mit unity oder ähnlichem
<Fussel> ist aber wohl eher n thema für drüben im ot ;)
<Sandy> mir kommt es ehr auf die leistung drauf an, da ein i3 350m nicht gerade schnell ist
<Frickelpit> kommt drauf an
<Frickelpit> für was er eingesetzt wird
<Frickelpit> aber Fussel hat recht, drüben passt das besser
<Guest37974> jokrebel: du kannst 100 passwoerter nicht auswendig wissen :p
<jokrebel> Guest37974: hm?
<Guest37974> "[11:22] <jokrebel> Passwörter soll man ja nicht einfach auslesen können. Passwörter weiß man. ;-)"
<jokrebel> Guest37974: Mir hilft da Stift und Papier dabei.
<Guest37974> bei passwortlängen um >30 Zeichen samt Sonderzeichen? :D
<_moep_> < Guest37974> jokrebel: du kannst 100 passwoerter nicht auswendig wissen :P <- doch
<jokrebel> selbst dann, ja. Nur find ich 10 Zeichen/Sonderzeichen völlig ausreichend.
<jokrebel> Und Sinn und Zweck eines Passwortes ist nun mal (oder sollte), dass man es nicht einfach irgendwo auslesen kann.
<flikkes> hey leute, mal was anderes: kann mir jemand eine kleine verwundbare serversoftware empfehlen, die ich auf einer win 8.1 vm für penetration tests laufen lassen kann? Oder einen channel, wo mir weiter geholfen wird? 
<_moep_> flikkes: die frage ist, was genau willst du testen
<jokrebel> Guest37974: Im übrigen kann ich hier (14.04) schon in seahorse die Passwörter einsehen wenn ich ordnungsgemäß entsperrt habe. 
<flikkes> ich merke gerade, dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe :D Ich informiere mich gerade über verschiedene arten von angriffsverkehr und wollte einfach mal eine schöne sicherheitslücke provozieren, die ich dann (nach weiterer recherche) wie auch immer ausnutzen kann
<Guest37974> entsperrt habe ich aber da befinden sich keine passwoerter - hat sich bei upgrade etwas geaendert,hm?
<jokrebel> Guest37974: Ich hab da auch Einträge wo _kein_ Passwort hinterlegt ist. Aber an anderer Stelle finde ich dann für die Website/Anwendung noch einen Eintrag wo das korrekte Passwort hinterlegt ist.
<jokrebel> ...wenn es denn jemals gespeichert wurde.
<flikkes> _moep_: ich habe gerade eine challenge mit einem arbeitskollegen am laufen... er versucht zugang zu meinem dateisystem (ubuntu) zu bekommen und muss mir beweisen, dass er es geschafft hat. Ich habe eine win8 vm aufgesetzt und möchte alle zugriffe von außen über den netzwerkadapter auf die vm leiten, sodass er nie in mein eigentliches dateisystem gelangen wird. Auf diesem Wege ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich eventuell etwas über at
<flikkes> tacken lernen sollte und ja... nun bin ich hier :D
<_moep_> flikkes: keine ahnung, ne out-of-the-box lösung wäre mir neu
<ubu> moin
<ubu> flikkes: :)
<flikkes> ubu: oh ein nettes lächeln, wie schön
<flikkes_> okay, hab was feines gefunden: dvwa (damn vulnerable web application)
<Guest37974> nun ja, an die pw komme ich so bisher nicht ran, jokrebel. Auch nicht wenn ich diese login.keyring Datei aus ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ nach ~/.local/share/keyrings/ kopiere, weil ab 14.04 ist das angeblich das neue config verzeichnis
<Guest37974> ich starte mal ubuntu neu, vielleicht gehts dann :D
<Guest37974> bb
<tommy_ohne_genus> leere "Login" in seahorse *seufz*
<dreamon> Verwendet jemand ffdiaporama? ich würde gerne ein paar PanoramaFotos animieren. 
<boospy> hallo
<boospy> wer da?
<boospy> hätt ne Frage zum Unity Panel
<boospy> Jedes mal wenn ich ne Stick anstecke oder ne CD einlege und die/den dann wieder auswerfe, kommen seitlich im Unitypanel immer alle Laufwerke.
<boospy> Das nervt super, mit Rechtsklick enternen verschwindet das dann wieder
<boospy> kann man das nicht komplett wegschalten
<boospy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1103593
<stevieh> boospy: die sind bei mir so weit unten, die seh ich eh nie ;-)
<boospy> supa
<boospy> aber beim Kunden nervt es auf jeden Fall
<boospy> ich klicks ja auch weg
<boospy> aber die DAUs nicht
<boospy> und wennst dann auch noch 4-5 NFS Laufwerke hast und nen fetten Cardreader.... na dann siehts supa aus
<jokrebel> man kann die Leistensymbole auch verkleinern.
<jokrebel> boospy: Und sollte das nicht $Kunde entscheiden ob das stört?
<boospy> ja, ich möchte die Devices weghaben.... 
<boospy> sorry... benutze 14.04
<boospy> ist das eigentlich in der aktuellen Ubuntu Version behoben? Weis das wer?
<stevieh> warte, ich probier mal
<boospy> ok, supa
<jokrebel> also ich hab hier auch 14.04 - wenn ich nen USB-Stick oder ne CD einstecke/-lege wir nur dies (und nicht alle anderen Partitionen) links angezeigt.
<stevieh> also ich hab die alten mounts aus dem launcher entfernt und nen Stick angesteckt und die alten mounts sind nicht wieder aufgetaucht...
<boospy> jokrebel: ja... na dann wirf den mal aus
<jokrebel> boospy: Einmaliges "aus Starten entfernen" nach rechtsklick sollte das auch für Dich lösen.
<tommy_ohne_genus> im #15 kommentar steht eine moegliche loesung, imo
<boospy> ja, das tut es natürlich, aber nur bis zum Nächsten mal
<jokrebel> boospy: Ja und? Dann verschwindet der wieder. Die anderen (vorhandenen) Partitionen werden nicht eingebunden oder angezeigt.
<boospy> tommy_ohne_genus: die hab ich natürlich schon alle versucht
<tommy_ohne_genus> ok :/
<jokrebel> boospy: Dann ist da vielleicht an den Configs was verfrickelt (berechtigungen?)?
<boospy> hmm, ok, ich mach das hier jetzt nochmal um alles nochmal nachvollziehen zu könnnen...
<boospy> ok, also wenn ich ne CD einlege oder nen Stick anstecke passt alles, nur das Gerät wird angezeigt
<boospy> wenn ich die Auswerfe werden sämtliche anderen Netzlaufwerke angezeigt. In meinem Fall 5 NFS, und 2 Webdav Laufwerde
<stevieh> hab ich hier "glaub ich " nicht, bei 15.04.
 * jokrebel auch nicht bei 14.04.3 mit Unity
<ThinkpadFriend> Hallo zusammen!
<argon18> hi
<ThinkpadFriend> Ich habe eine Frage.
<ThinkpadFriend> Welchen Markdown- Editor könnt Ihr empfehlen, bzw. nutzt Ihr selbst?
<jokrebel> was ist das?
<stevieh> emacs :-)
<jokrebel> vi
<stevieh> jokrebel: ist doch egal, was es ist, hauptsache editor ;-)
<ThinkpadFriend> ok, danke.
<ThinkpadFriend> Komme vom Mac, da gibt es die wie Sand am Meer :-)
<stevieh> http://jblevins.org/projects/markdown-mode/
<stevieh> den gibts dann auch auf dem Mac.
<ThinkpadFriend> super, den schau ich mir dann mal an.
<ThinkpadFriend> Tschüss, angenehmen Sonntag noch.
<boospy> stevieh: Also bis zur nächsten LTS wirds ja wohl sicher behoben sein...
<stevieh> naja, wenn jokrebel das thema auch nicht hat, ists vielleicht schon behoben? Wobei es in den bug report ja nicht so klingt.
<jokrebel> Ja, wie gesagt; hier bei Ubuntu 14.04.3 Unity (auch vormals 12.04 und per do-release-upgrade hochgezogen) kann ich das nicht nachvollziehn. Aber dann halt vielleicht an den Bugreport mit dranhängen? Je mehr "Betroffene" desto höher die Fix-Warscheinlichkeit.
<ThinkpadFriend> hi
<ThinkpadFriend> Ich hätte noch eine Frage bzgl. Ubuntu.
 * jokrebel wartet auf die eigentliche Frage...
<ThinkpadFriend> sorry
<ThinkpadFriend> Wie kann man die Menubar Icons verschieben?
<jokrebel> die links in der Leiste? Anklicken - geklickt halten - rauszieh und dort wo sie hin sollen wieder reinzeihn und fallen lassen (Maustaste loslassen)
<ThinkpadFriend> Oben rechts in der Leiste z.B. die Zeitanzeige, die Akkuanzeige usw.?
<ThinkpadFriend> Anklicken und halten funktioniert leider nicht.
<ThinkpadFriend> Schade, keiner eine Lösung für das Problem?
<jokrebel> Hatte da noch keinen Bedarf. Aber es gibt diverse Tools für genauere Beeinflussung von Unity (CCSM, MyUnity, Tweak-Tools). Vielleit geht ja da drüber sowas.
<ThinkpadFriend> Ok, dann schau ich mir das mal an, danke sehr für die schnelle Unterstützung.
<jokrebel> ThinkpadFriend: Es liest hier nicht ständig jeder sofort mit. Etwas Geduld sollte man in IRC schon mitbringen.
<ThinkpadFriend> sorry
<ThinkpadFriend> Ich war ein wenig ungeduldig :-)
<ThinkpadFriend> tschüss, danke.
<innerand> join #math
<innerand> -.-
<bodhi> Es gibt ja den Chan #ubuntu-bugs-annouce - gibt es auch einen Channel, in dem Fehlerkorrekturen gepostet werden - ähnlich wie #debian-devel-changes auf OFTC?
<Eiskalterengel81> Hallo zusammen, ich möchte gerne ein regelmäßiges Backup von meinen Daten erstellen. Ich nutze Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Die vorhanden Backup Lösung scheint es mir nicht zu erlauben als Ziel mein NAS an zu geben. Über Nautilus kann ich aber Problemlos drauf zugreifen. Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben? 
<stevieh> Eiskalterengel81: doch, dejadup kann auf samba shares backuppen
<Eiskalterengel81> stevieh: Diese werden aber leider nicht angezeigt wenn man einen Speicherort wählen möchte. 
<stevieh> unter speicherort gibt es bei mir "Windows FReigabe"?
<Eiskalterengel81> stevieh: Bei mir gibt es nicht mal den Punkt Netzwerk :(
<nagetier> kann man sich dazu nicht die Freigabe in das lokale Dateisystem einbinden und den mount-punkt dem Programm mitgeben?
<nagetier> Eiskalterengel81, würde ich so versuchen. Hole dir das Samba-Share nach sagen wir mal /mnt/smb und nutze den Punkt.
<Eiskalterengel81> nagetier: Danke ich probiere es gerade über die direkte Eingabe der Adresse. Beispiel: smb://nas/backups/ 
<Eiskalterengel81> Das scheint zu funktionieren. Warum auch immer die nicht dargestellt werden. 
<Eiskalterengel81> Wie verhalte ich mich weiter? Das scheint ja doch ein Bug zu sein wenn das ganze Netzwerk nicht dargestellt wird. 
<jokrebel__> Eiskalterengel81: Bei den Deja-Dup-Einstellungen muss man den _genauen_ Pfad angeben. Wenn der nicht 100% stimmt gehts auch nicht.
<jokrebel> kann der Netzwerkmanager kein WPS?
<Eiskalterengel81> jokrebel__: Schon klar das man den Pfad genau bestimmen muss. Nur ist es etwas komisch wenn man dieses von Hand machen muss, also den Ordner nicht auswählen kann. Wenn man auf Ordner wählen klickt, steht dort alles nur kein Netzwerk. Es geht ja jetzt auch mit der Pfadeingabe aber umständlich und verwirrend ist das schon.
<jokrebel> Eiskalterengel81: Klar wär es zusammenklickbar schöner. Aber ist halt (noch) nicht. Und wenn man den Pfad weiß und genau richtig schreibt geht es ja.
<Eiskalterengel81> jokrebel: Ist ja auch ok Backup läuft ja jetzt war halt nur verwundert. 
<Eiskalterengel81> Danke für die hilfe
<stevieh> Eiskalterengel81: der direkte pfad ist auf jeden Fall besser als alles andere, weil dann geht es auch aotimatisch
<stevieh> Und es gibt eine Punkt "speicherort", aber ist auch egal.
<stevieh> weil der direkte pfad dann auch immer gemounted werden kann.. aber schauen, dass das mit dem Passwort auch geht
<p01nt3r> nabend. das startmenü der ubuntu-live-cd ist wunderbar. kann man dieses in ein grub2 auf einem usb-stick einbauen, wenn er nach diesem muster gebaut wurde:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples ?
<p01nt3r> ausserdem vermisse ich eine auswahl der sprache bzw. des tastatur-layouts.
<ppq> p01nt3r, das bootmenü das du meinst stammt von isolinux, nicht von grub
<p01nt3r> oder kann ich dazu einfach die debian-bootoption "debian-installer/language=de" bzw. "keyboard-configuration/layout=de" verwenden?
<p01nt3r> ppq: naja eig. reicht mir auch eine umstellung auf deutsch.
<p01nt3r> ppq: das bootmenü ist aber doch teil der ubuntu-live-cd, kann man das nicht irgendwie mitbooten?
<p01nt3r> ppq: kann man dann nicht die datei isolinux.bin angeben oder geht das nicht so einfach?
<ppq> p01nt3r, isolinux aus grub2 chainloaden? hm, möglich dass das geht, habe ich nie gemacht...
<p01nt3r> versuch macht kluch - danke :-)
<Gezeitenwurm> kann mir jemand einen Link zu einer Liste mit den Feldnamen nennen, die Kadressbook verwendet? Ich würde gerne eine CSV-Liste importieren.
<musca> Gezeitenwurm:  Du könntest testweise exportieren ...
<Guest64361> hallo :)
<Guest64361> ich habe ein problem mit meinem DELL VENUE 8 PRO. ich wollte dort ubuntu installieren aber bekomme dies nicht hin. 
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<Guest64361> also als aller erstes habe ich es mit einem USB stick versucht. der wurde ignoriert. anschließend mit einer DVD, leider auch erfolglos. dann habe ich fastboot und saffeboot abgeschalten und dann kommt ein error mit rotem hintergrund mit der meldung, dass der key nicht übereinstimmt. 
<Gezeitenwurm> @musca: Ja, habe ich versucht, mein Feld, das ich unter anderem ansprechen will (Abteilung) ist auch im Export nicht enthalten. Wird wohl bedeuten, ich kann es auch im Import nciht ansprechen.
<bekks> Guest64361: Wie ich dir in #ubuntu schon sagte: schalte den safemode ab, schalte fastboot aus.
<Guest64361> also der key der anscheinend im bios gespeichert ist stimmt nicht mit dem bootmedium überein. also er lässt mich nicht einmal den grub loader nutzen
<bekks> Guest64361: Wenn du eine entsprechende Key-Meldung bekommst, ist der Safemode noch aktiv.
<Guest64361> ich werde es nochmal kurz prüfen.
<musca> Gezeitenwurm:  Hast Du denn in Kadressbook ein Feld namens "Abteilung" in deinen vorhandenen Adressen?
<Guest64361> beides ist abgeschalten. bei meinen acer iconia funktioniert dies auch nicht. an meinem UEFI pc habe ichs abgeschalten und es lief ohne probleme
<Guest64361> muss ich noch etwas anderes berücksichtigen, da das gerät ein tablet ist?
<Gezeitenwurm> @musca Ja
<musca> Gezeitenwurm: Kannst Du beim Export eingreifen und Felder auswählen?
<Gezeitenwurm> @musca: Ja, aber nur aus einer Auswahlliste, da ist Abteilung nicht drin. Bisher habe noch keinen Weg gefunden gezielt ein Feld anzusprechen. Außerdem kenne ich auch die technischen NAmen der Felder nicht. Daher meine Anfrage hier.
<Guest64361> bekks: ich habe zudem noch ein anderes problem. das tablet ist aktuell nur zweitrangig. und zwar habe ich eine vServer und auf diesem vServer muss noch eine VM drauf. wie bekomme ich dies hin? die VM stürtzt beim start sofort ab. habe damals als alternative Proxmox versucht, leider lief beim einrichten der VMs etwas bei der netzwerkverbindung schief, dadurch wurde die VM unbrauchbar
<bekks> Guest64361: Du wirst mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit keine VM auf deinem VPS betreiben können.
<Guest64361> es reicht auch ein ct
<bekks> ?
<Guest64361> es muss keine richtige KVM sein es reicht auch ein vServer mit OpenVZ
<bekks> Das ist trotzdem eine VM.
<bekks> Die Antwort ist die gleiche.
<bekks> OpenVZ unterstützt keine nested virtualization, und kein mir bekannter VPS Hoster unterstützt mit KVM nested virtualization.
<Guest64361> ich habs eben hin bekommen, dass die VM bootet... ich meld mich gleich wieder zurück
<Guest64361> die VM hängt sich beim herunterladen der files auf...
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<Guest64361> der server unterstützt das. wurde mir zumindest vom support bestätigt, dass dies geht.
<lala11> was kann ich tun, wenn ich windows 10 per usb installieren möchte, der entsprechende stick aber in grub2 nicht aufgeführt wird?
<stevieh> der stick wird nicht in grup sondern im boot manager aufgeführt? DAs ist bios?
<lala11> da auch nicht
<stevieh> tja, dann ist was am stick oder am bios kapott
<stevieh> und hat mit ubuntu aber auch gar nix zu tun
<lala11> es wird leider kein stick im bios erkannt
<lala11> ich gehe also richtig in der annahme, dass wenn ein stick, der bspw. mittels unetbootin und einer win 10 iso erstellt wurde, im bootmenu nicht erscheint, ich mit einem fehlerhaften bios rechnen muss?
<ring0> wäre möglich. möglich wäre natürlich auch irgendeine usb option im bios. hast du den stick mal etwas anderem probiert?
<lala11> wie meinen?
<ring0> na, hast du statt win10 mal versucht was anderes von dem stick zu booten?
<lala11> der stick sollte funktionsfähig sein, allerdings wird generell kein usb stick erkannd
<lala11> von anderen sticks ja
<ring0> und konkret von dem stick, mit dem win10 nicht booten will?
<lala11> es wird kurioserweise meine ubuntu partition zwei mal angezeigt aber ich nehme an das ist normal
<lala11> nein
<lala11> ich hatte versucht windows 7 von einem anderem stick zu booten, das hat auch nicht funktioniert
<lala11> allerdings ist der stick fabrikneu
<lala11> kanns vielleicht auch an defekten usb ports liegen?
<ring0> technisch natürlich möglich, dass usb ports mal das zeitliche segnen. aber du nutzt im zweifel ja den gleichen port für stick erstellung und anschließend booten davon
<lala11> ja
<lala11> ich probiers mal mit ner anderen software, danke
<ring0> von daher wird der port schon technisch ok sein. da geht ja kein "boot feature" kaputt ;)
<lala11> okay :)
<ring0> ich würde mal probieren, einen normalen ubuntu usb live stick zu erstellen. kurz mit dd das ubuntu image auf den kompletten stick und testen
<lala11> werde ich tun, danke
<ring0> wenn das geht, liegt es nämlich nicht am port, nicht am stick, nicht am bios, sondern an der erstellung des boot mediums bzw. windows
<lala11> ergibt sinn, danke!
<ring0> gerne. viel erfolg!
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-12
<LupusE> hi
<matulla> Guten Morgen Problem mit Thunderbird ich habe das profil umgezogen von 12.04 auf 14.04  nun sind die mails im posteingang nicht mehr sichtbar
<matulla> alle unterordner sind ok 
<matulla> wenn ich im ordner suche dann werden mnails angezeigt
<matulla> nur nicht wenn ich den ordner anklicke
<leszek> vielleicht ein lokalisierungsproblem inbox vs posteingang
<borsuk> hi, please help me - how to install amd rx 480 on ubuntu 16.04, after install i have black screen - http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<borsuk> hi, please help me - how to install amd rx 480 on ubuntu 16.04
<k1l> borsuk: this is the german ubuntu channel. for english support ask in #ubuntu
<k1l> borsuk: or ask in polish in #ubuntu-pl
<borsuk> hallo , bitte helfen Sie mir - wie amd rx installieren 480 auf Ubuntu 16.04 :)
<DaVu> borsuk: das hier hast du schon gelesen? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/
<k1l> borsuk: was ist denn mit dem radeon. amd_gpu wird automatisch geladen wenn die karte neu genug ist und von amd_gpu unterstützt wird
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Ich such ne PPA für conky themes, die unter 16.04 läuft. Ich vermute mal ne PPA ist der übliche weg um sich themes zu holen (es sei denn man schreibt sie sich selbst)
<Anticom> oder sind beim conky-manager auch schon fertige themes dabei?
<k1l> nee. man sucht sich aus den weiten des internet eine conkyrc die einem gefällt oder schreibt eine eigene
<Anticom> hatte nur gesehen, dass es bei noobslab ne conky ppa gibt, aber die scheint einige problemchen zu haben, desswegen hab ich die schleunigst wieder entsorgt :)
<k1l> noobslab ist an sich kein gutes ppa. 
<Anticom> k1l: Hab mir die PPA von denen für das flatabulous theme mit reingezogen. Gibt's da ne bessere alternative?
<sash_> Für conkyrcs brauchts keine ppas
<Anticom> sash_: Das ist ja auch okay. Aber flatabulous ist ein theme. Soll ich das auch ohne PPA händisch verwalten?
<k1l> Anticom: das problem ist, dass in den PPAs all möglicher rotz drinne ist. und sobal du das aktivierst und irgendein kram vom PPA neuer ist als das von den orginal ubuntu quellen wird der rotz vom ppa installiert
<k1l> Anticom: jo
<Anticom> Hm okay
<Anticom> kann ich mir den krempel dann vorher mit nem tool in ein paket packen, damit ich ich's hinterher mit dem deinstallieren wieder leichter hab? Ich bin nicht so der fan von blankem "make install"
<Anticom> Hatte das mal in #cmake gehört, dass sowas eigentlich ohne großen aufwand geht, hab's aber schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr gemacht
<k1l> warum packst du das theme nicht einfach nach ~/.themes/
<Anticom> k1l: Hab noch nie händisch mit themes etc. rumgebastelt. Dachte die müssen irgendwo anders im Dateisystem landen
<Anticom> Aber wenn ich die ablegen kann wo ich mag, dann ist das ja bequem
<k1l> du redest hier von Bagger leihen und schwertransport währen eine einfache schüppe reicht
<sash_> Anticom: https://github.com/anmoljagetia/Flatabulous#3-manually
<k1l> nee, nicht wo du willst, in deinem user home in ~/.themes/
<Anticom> sash_: Hatte den gh link schon gesehen, kann aber grade nicht reinschauen, weil ich noch ne VM am laufen hab und Chromium mir sonst den ganzen ram wegfrisst ;)
<Anticom> aber danke, ich schau's mir gleich mal an (=
<PunicArdent> guten tag alles
<foxpalace> moin moin
<PunicArdent> wie geht's Ihnen?
<ppq> moin PunicArdent. hier ist der support channel, für small talk gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<PunicArdent> ok, entshuldigung
<Anticom> lol
<Anticom> Kann ich auch ein icon-pack ähnlich wie themes in ~/.themes in ~/.icons oder so packen?
<Anticom> oder *müssen* die nach /usr/share/icons ?
<koegs> wenn die in ~/.icons sind, kann nur der user die nutzen, in /usr/share/icons könne dann alle drauf zugreifen
<Anticom> koegs: aber ~/.icons funktioniert für meinen user?
<koegs> das ist der sinn und zweck dahinter
<Anticom> koegs: ist alles neu für mich, deswegen frage ich ja :p
<Anticom> koegs: was gibt es sonst noch für versteckte ordner die man kennen sollte?
<koegs> schau doch einfach mal mit "ls -la"
<Anticom> koegs: naja sowas wie .vim oder so ist mir ja klar, aber der meiste krempel den ll | grep -P "\.\S+\/" liefert ist nur so anwendungsspezifischer krempel
<Anticom> achso und ~/.ssh ist natürlich ein lang bekannter freund von mir :')
<cyberhome-linux> hallo in die runde.....ich habe ubuntu mate 16 installiert. wie kann ich möglichst verlustfrei die aus der windowswelt bekannten wmv videos schneiden ?...bei avidemux z.b erkennt er das videoformat nicht
<DaVu> kdenlive kann ganz nette Sachen
<DaVu> ansonsten Handbrake
<koegs> oder flowblade
<cyberhome-linux> handbrake ist ja mehr zum unkonvertieren....
<koegs> cyberhome-linux: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung/
<cyberhome-linux> das schneiden von mp4 dateien funzt mit avidemux wunderbar....genau so etwas hätte ich auch gerne für die wmv dateien
<ghostcube> pitivi geht auch für saowas
<ghostcube> allerdings is wmv eh nich mehr so verbreitet
<LupusE> wird aber von vielen mp3 playern unterstuetzt ... mehr als ogg oder flac sprechen.
<fl0k1> o/
<christia2> exit
<christia2> exit
<christia2> quit
<ppq> alles nicht so einfach :)
<nagetier> raus
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-13
<LupusE> hi
<Anticom> Moin zusammen
<Anticom> Hab folgenden String als PS1 gesetzt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23172620/ . Jetzt würde ich gerne die whitespaces durch eine schließende eckige Klammer ersetzen
<Anticom> Aber irgendwie verhaspelt sich das mit meinen Farb-sequenzen
<Anticom> Ich bin nicht sicher, was da los ist
<Anticom> (Mit klammern: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23172625/)
<Anticom> Und ja, ich kenne \w ;)
<yetanubuntuuser> \join vim
<Anticom> yetanubuntuuser: :%s/\\///g
<Anticom> :D
<tuor> Hi, wenn ich Kubuntu 16.04.1 in einer VM (Virtualbox) laufen lasse und die 3D Beschleunigung anschalte, hat das KDE-Menu Fehler. Der Bug ist bekannt und noch nicht behoben. Wenn ich Kubuntu 16.04.1 ohne 3D-Beschleunigung laufen lassen, habe ich keine Fehler aber es ist nicht flüssig. Graphische Veränderungen wie das KDE-Menu zu öffnen brauchen bis zu 2-3 Sekunden. Wie kann ich das verbessern?
<k1l_> den kde leuten sagensie sollen ihren kram fixen
<tuor> Was wäre dafür der richtige Weg?
<k1l_> das bei kubuntu und kde im bugtracker zu melden
<Anticom> Hab da ein problemchen... hatte im unity-tweak-tool im Reiter "Fensterübersicht" auf "Standardübersicht wiederherstellen" geklickt und jetzt ist mein statusleiste sowie der unity-launcher weg
<Anticom> Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich dem Problem auf die Schliche kommen kann?
<stevieh> im extremfall die gesamte unity konfiguration löschen.
<Anticom> wo ist die?
<stevieh> musste mal googlen. 
<Anticom> okay, muss mal grade rebooten
<Anticom> ich schau's mir dann mal an
<stevieh> .config/unity
<Anticom> stevieh: http://askubuntu.com/a/759735 hat's behoben
<Anticom> Kann höchstens sein, dass jetzt ein paar shortcuts oder so im eimer sind
<Anticom_> Re. Habe mir jetzt die alte HDD in meine neue Kiste reingeschraubt und mich leider zuerst mit dem falschen benutzer angemeldet (?). Wir haben hier in der Firma so ne Windoof Kiste am laufen für die logins. Wie kann ich die Platte jetzt unter meinem Benutzer neu mounten? Ist aktuell in /media/offlineuser eingehängt
<Anticom_> würde sie gerne jetzt mit meinem aktuellen benutzer neu einhängen
<koegs> umount und mount
<stevieh> und fstab
<tokam> Hallo, ich habe Probleme mit PHP und Apache.
<tokam> Ich würde gerne apc cache nutzen. Das gibt es wohl noch nicht für php 7.0
<Frickelpit> doch
<tokam> wenn ich auf php 5 wechseln möchte mit a2dismod php7.0 und a2enmod php5 dann gibt mir apache einen error aus
<tokam> Sep 13 16:27:52 localhost.altergear.net apache2[8300]:  * The apache2 configtest failed.
<tokam>  Sep 13 16:27:52 localhost.altergear.net apache2[8300]: apache2: Syntax error on line 140 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/
<tokam> Frickelpit: wie heißt das Paket?
<Frickelpit> php-apcu
<tokam> ok, das war nicht installiert. ich teste es
<tokam> läuft, danke
<Frickelpit> bitte
<stevieh> !ot
<stevieh> sorry
<Frickelpit> stevieh: !ot *scnr*
<dreamon_> Hallo. Hab hier eine Kiste. von 14.04 auf 16.04 upgrade gemacht. 4.4.0-36 bootet nicht. Wenn ich aber den gleichen Kernel im Recoverymodus starte und dort "resume" wähle. Startet er sauber
<dreamon_> Nicht starten heißt, er bootet.. ca. 10Sekunden und rebootet sofort wieder
<dreamon_> Vielleicht eine Bootoption die ich umstellen könnte?
<k1l_> guck halt mal in die logs was da schief läuft beim normalen booten
<dreamon_> k1l_, Wie kann ich reinschauen wenn er sofort rebootet.. gibts vielleicht ne Möglichkeit das ich den Scorlltext stehe.. sehe hier nur schwarz
<k1l_> ja, 1. kannst du in grub "quiet splash" rausnehmen. 2. kannst du mit dem resume-boot die logs in /var/log angucken
<dreamon_> systemd[1] stopping LSB record seccessful boot for Grub→ automatic crash report generation.. origin software "rsyslogd" swverion=8.16.0 x-pid ..... http://rsyslog.com → exiting on signal 15
<dreamon_> das ist die syslog. 
<dreamon_> nomodeset dann läuft die Kiste.. hmm.. mal schauen was das ist.. und ob ich das zwingend brauche
<dreamon_> k1l_, läuft danke!
<mQuest> Was bedeutet support channel?
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, du stellst eine Frage, und wir sagen dir was du falsch machst. ;)
<mQuest> :)
<mQuest> Ich möchte Ubuntu nutzen. Ich bin aber unsicher...
<mQuest> Ich möchte auch nicht zu viel unnützes schreiben. Meine Frage ist : brauch ich mit Ubuntu 16.04 wirklich kein Antivirusprogramm?
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, Pauschale und simple Antwort: Ja. Richtige Antwort: It depends...
<mQuest> Ich habe Debian benutzt. Aber ich bin noch nicht soweit und ich weiss auch noch nicht ob ich soweit sein möchte. Wie ist das denn mit dem root-konto? kann ich so ins Internet nach der installation oder sollte man sich ein user konto mit standart rechten machen? 
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, unbedingt separater Benutzer. Bei vielen System ist das root Konto in der Zwischenzeit "abgeschalten" (hat kein Passwort mehr)...
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, ...um zu verhindernn das sich jemand damit anmeldet. Stattdessen wird "sudo" verwendet um die Rechte fuer einen einzelnen Befehl zu eskalieren.
<mQuest> Also Standart-Benutzer erstellen und darüber arbeiten und Systemsachen über sudo im Terminal machen, richtig? ok.
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, jau.
<mQuest_> irgendwie bin ich eben rausgeflogen
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, trotzdem richtig.
<mQuest_> Stimmt dass das die Suchbegriffe in der Dash an Canonical gesendet werden?
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, jein. Wenn das Modul eingeschaltet ist welches Amazon Such-Ergebnisse anzeigt, dann ja. Ansonsten, nein.
<mQuest> Wie deaktiviere ich sauber das Amazon-Tool? Man konnte das bei 14.04 im Software Center. Jetzt geht das nicht mehr :(
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, ich bin mir sehr sicher das es dafuer eine Einstellung bei der Dash gibt bzw. ein Paket das man deinstallieren kann.
<mQuest> ok. Danke schonmal. Das waren so die größten Fragen die ich hatte... 
<sash_> mQuest: Systemeinstellungen>>Sicherheit & Datenschutz >>Suche>>“Bei der Suche im Dash: Auch Online-Suchergebnisse  verarbeiten“ auf „OFF“
<sash_> mQuest: http://die-schwarzwald-werbeagentur.zazudesign.de/it-sicherheit/ubuntu-16-04-lts-spy-ware-abstellen.html da sind auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, falls man bspw. Die Wikipedia-Suche weiterhin nutzen möchte
<sash_> mQuest: Alles unter Amazon als Programm loswerden auf dieser Seite ist aber nicht gut
<sash_> Aber die Online-Suche sollte standardmäßig deaktiviert sein, zumindest bei einer frischen Installation
<mQuest_> ok warum nicht alles loswerden von Amazon? 
<mQuest> Ok. Danke schonmal. Ich installiere gleich Ubuntu 16.04 :)  Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch. Ich habe Heute auf der Arbeit testhalber auf einem älteren PC auch ubuntu installiert...und habe mit clam AV einen durchlauf gemacht und bin auf einen trojaner im firefox cach gestoßen...
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, Name?
<mQuest__> Von dem Trojaner?
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest__, ja.
<mQuest__> KAnn das denn überhaupt sein das ein Trojaner im cache von firefox ist?
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, theoretisch, ja.
<mQuest__> schreibe Morgen. habe ich mir nicht gemerkt. Aber das war eine frische installation und ich war nur auf seiten von antivren programmen für linux
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest__, falls was mit "Gen", "Generic", "Heur" oder "Heuristic" im Namen vorkommt, kann man es grundsaetzlich ignorieren.
<ghostmag> Hey Freunde, ich habe gerade zum ersten Mal seit zwei Monaten versucht, Steam zu starten und es läuft plötzlich nicht mehr
<ghostmag> Vermutlich seit dem Update auf 16.06, kann das aber nicht sicher sagen
<ghostmag> Ich klicke drauf, Steam öffnet sich aber nicht richtig und das Icon in der Taskbar schließt sich auch nach circa 5sec
<ghostmag> Irgendjemand eine Idee, was ich machen könnte?
<ghostmag> Hier mal der Paste: http://pastebin.com/1SYfmtqC
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, "libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so" Klingt sehr viel versprechend, Probleme mit dem Grafikkarten-Treiber.
<ghostmag> Robert_Zenz, hat geklappt, danke dir (: hoffe, das wird gepatcht. Befehl ist erstmal eingespeichert. Danke
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, der grep Fehler klingt auch nicht so gut...du hast ein System-Upgrade gemacht? Auch schon Steam ueber den Paketmanager auf Stand gebracht?
<ghostmag> "LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' DISPLAY=:0 steam"
<ghostmag> Yes, Robert_Zenz, habe ein Upgrade gemacht und seitdem kam das
<ghostmag> Aber es scheint ein Kompatibilitätsfehler mit den Treibern zu sein. Wird hoffentlich von irgendeiner Seite gefixt
<ghostmag> Dachte schon, es war ein Fehler, zu upgraden, statt neu aufzusetzen
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo, ich habe hier Mate16.04 mit Chromium als Browser. In meinem Panel habe ich einen entsprechenden Starter angelegt. Nun drücke ich ab und zu aus Versehen auf diesen Starter und eine neue Instanz von Chromium wird erzeugt, was nicht in meinem Sinne ist. Kann man irgendwie Chromium so manipulieren, das er Singleton mäßig agiert?
<mQuest> Wie kann ich einen sudo(admin) Befehl als standart user im terminal ausführen?
<h4x3> moin, wie kann ich mit systemrescuecd einen gesamten systemcheck machen?
<h4x3> also hardware check?
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, Gegenfrage: Was hast du vor?
<Robert_Zenz> h4x3, definiere "hardware check"
<mQuest> Ich möchte z.B. apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ausführen als user... oder ein dpkg -i installieren z.B. sublime...
<stevieh> ich erinner mich nicht, dass sysresccd sowas bietet, das ist ausserdem hier ubuntu support
<ppq> h4x3, den ram kannst du mit memtest86+ checken, näheres dazu findest du im wiki. die festplatte mit smartmontools, auch da näheres im wiki :)
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, die werden als User nicht viel tun wegen fehlender Rechte, aber einfach so ausfuehren wird sie im Kontext des Benutzers ausfuehren.
<ppq> mQuest, einfach ein sudo vor den befehl und fertig
<mQuest> also nicht sudo -s
<ppq> nein
<ppq> der hauptanwendungszweck von sudo ist, es vor einen befehl zu stellen
<ppq> mQuest, siehe auch https://xkcd.com/149/
<mQuest> Aber dann soll ich das user passwort eingeben und das klappt beides nicht. irgendwas mache ich falsch...
<ppq> wenn du das richtige passwort eingibst, klappt das auch
<mQuest> und was ist das richtige passwort? habe beide ausprobiert...
<ppq> das gleiche, das du auch bei sudo -s eingeben würdest
<mQuest> ok
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, "beide"?
<mQuest> ja. also das user und das admin passwort
<mQuest> nacheinander...
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, "admin passwort"?
<ppq> normalerweise gibt es nur ein passwort - das userpasswort. falls du mit admin das rootpasswort meinst: das ist standardmäßig bewusst ungültig gesetzt, so dass sich der user root nicht einloggen kann
<ppq> wenn du das rootpasswort manuell setzt, gibt es zwei, sonst nicht
<ppq> (von mehreren usern mal abgesehen)
<mQuest> also nochmal von vorne... ich habe nach der installation ein passwort vergeben. Von dem Konto mit dem ich auch installieren kann... (admin halt :) und dann habe ich mir ein user konto gemacht und jetzt bin ich als user angemeldet und wollte was installieren oder mal updates machen...
<ppq> ah
<ppq> das war gar nicht nötig, eigentlich.
<mQuest> echt
<mQuest> wieso?
<ppq> sudo ist ja genau dafür da, dass man nicht extra zwei user braucht wie unter windows xp ;)
<ppq> mQuest, deine desktopumgebung hat in den einstellungen irgendwo eine benutzerverwaltung. dort kannst du den zweiten, überflüssigen nutzer entfernen.
<mQuest> ja aber ich habe doch vorhin gefragt oder habe ich das falsch verstanden... brauch ich denn nur ein konto und kann damit auch ins internet?
<ppq> ja, klar
<ppq> und wenn du mal was mit rootrechten ausführen willst, setz einfach ein sudo vor den befehl, und gut
<ppq> dazu musst du aber als der user angemeldet sein, der auch in der gruppe "sudo" ist, was beim ersten angelegten user standardmäßig so ist
<mQuest> achso... ich glaube es dämmert...
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, die Verwirrung stammt von daher, weil root automatisch waehrend der Installation angelegt wird (ohne Passwort) und gleichzeitig ein "normales" Konto (das wo du nach dem Namen gefragt wurdest).
<Robert_Zenz> mQuest, dieses Konto fuer das du den Namen vergeben hast, ist an und fuer sich ein "einfaches und normales" Benutzerkonto, hat aber auch Rechte Dinge mit sudo auszufuehren.
<mQuest> ok. jetzt hab ich es... :)  ich hatte mal unter debian das problem da sich etwas aus dem terminal was starten wollte und dann das Konto mit dem x-server verbinden sollte... na ja.. aber jetzt verstehe ich das und den artikel auch... ok dann kann ich das konto ja löschen... danke
<ppq> mQuest, hier ist was zu lesen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen/       https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Administrator/       https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/
<mQuest> habe mir die links als lesezeichen gesetzt. ich schaue sie mir Morgen an, da habe ich mehr Zeit und wieder konzentration. aber echt danke. voll cool das mit dem chat hier...
<ppq> :)
<mQuest> bis dann :)
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-14
<LupusE> hi
<manwantknow> Mein WLAN bricht immer wieder ab. Was könnnteder Fehler sein?
<koegs> manwantknow: ich würde mal /var/log/syslog checken ob es da meldungen zu gibt
<NTQ> Ich hab hier Fast 2000 Mails für root. Kann ich mir die einfach an eine externe Adresse schicken lassen? Das war noch bevor ich im Cronjob die externe Adresse als Standard hinterlegt hab.
<koegs> die frage ist eher, brauchst du diese 2000 Mails wirklich :D
<LupusE> NTQ: google nach eximq (wahlweise mailq) ... da gibt es einige magiscmails umgehen kann.
<NTQ> LupusE: Die mail queue ist leer. Momentan liegen alle Mails in /var/mail/root. Und die möchte ich weiterleiten an eine externe Adresse.
<NTQ> eximq hab ich nicht gefunden
<LupusE> wenn sie nicht frozen sind sondern zugestellt wurden, dann informiere dich ob du maildir oder mbox nutzt und kopiere die box in einen mailclient deienr wahl.
<LupusE> das FROM: oder TO: interessiert den client nicht. nur der speicherort ...
<LupusE> ich empfehle mutt ... mit -f sehr einfach zu bedienen.
<tiax> Hallo
<tiax> Ich habe im Netzwerk einen server, den ich per firewall absichern möchte. Ein vertrauenswürdiger Host hat 5 ipv6-Adressen. Welche schalte ich davon in der Firewall (ufw) frei?
<tiax> die 2 mit fd00 vorn sind ja privat, net? Eine davon ist "temporary", d.h. privacy-extension und gilt bald nicht mehr? also die andre fd00:? oder die eine fe80:? beide?
<User0815_> ftzrt7r6t
<User0815_> knuddel??
<User0815_> hallo?
<knuddellmudell> Hi
<knuddellmudell> hi
<tiax> ahoi
<NTQ> LupusE: mutt hat geholfen. Danke.
<cyberhome-linux> hallo ich grüsse euch, ich habe ubuntu mate 16 installiert und caja springt ab und an zu einer eckigen darstellung der schaltflächen. ich kann dem nur abhelfen wenn ich caja per konsole neu starte. gibt es da eine abhilfe ?
<k1l> da crasht wohl irgendwie der windo decorateur oder das theme.
<k1l> guck mal in die .xsession-errors ob da was drin steht wenn das passiert
<cyberhome-linux> wo finde ich die xsession errors ?
<k1l> mit punkt davor in deinem home
<k1l> in der gui musste vorher strg+h drücken um die mit punkt anzuzeigen
<cyberhome-linux> hab ich gefunden...oh man, da steht ne menge
<cyberhome-linux> ich bin leider noch nicht so weit das ich mit dem was dort steht etwas anfangen könnte
<k1l> pack es auf paste.ubuntu.com und zeig den link hier
<cyberhome-linux> http://dpaste.com/07SEEVV
<stevieh> hmm.. .wie starte ich denn die ganze soundscheisse neu, ohne ab und anmelden und so?
<cyberhome-linux> könnte virtualbox damit zu tun haben ?...hab das gefühl caja springt nur dann jedesmal um wenn ich eine vm nebenher laufen habe
<k1l> stevieh: pulseaudio -k
<stevieh> k1l: und dann? Jetzt sind die ausgabedevices weg...
<k1l> eigentlich sollte der das wieder neustarten
<k1l> sonst mach mal pulseaudio --start
<k1l> sonst mach mal pulseaudio -D ist es für den daemon. weiß gerade nicht was da "besser" startet(/läuft
<stevieh> hehe, jetzt hab ich nur noch nen dummy output
<k1l> stevieh: hmm
<k1l> cyberhome-linux: ähm, da sind einige caja und nvidia probleme. dachte das wäre eine vm?
<cyberhome-linux> nvidia probleme ?...kann ich die irgendwie beheben ?
<cyberhome-linux> nein das ist keine vm.
<Punkt> k1l poke mich doch nicht ^^
<stevieh> k1l: schade. Ich will die navi sofware nich neu starten ;-)
<cyberhome-linux> noch da k1l ?
<cyberhome-linux> hallo ich grüsse euch, ich habe ubuntu mate 16 installiert und caja springt ab und an zu einer eckigen darstellung der schaltflächen. ich kann dem nur abhelfen wenn ich caja per konsole neu starte. gibt es da eine abhilfe ?
<h4x3> moin, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich memtest von der sysrescuecd aus starte?
<leszek> h4x3: im bootmenu sollte es einen eintrag geben für memtest. 
<h4x3> run system tools from floppy disk war memtest versteckt :-/
<jokrebel> wie kann ich eigentlich bei mosh/tmux eine andere Sitzung schließen, welche offenbar verhindert, dass das GUI-Terminal volle Größe bekommt?
<koegs> tmux ls
<koegs> oder pkill mosh-server :)
<jokrebel> tmux ls zeigt lediglich eine Zeile ... 1: 2 windows (created Fri Sep  9 09:29:13 2016) [165x45] (attached)  
<jokrebel> hab aber trotzdem nen roten Rand um das Terminal und der beschreibbare Bereich ist nur innerhalb des roten Randes und dadurch einige Zeichen pro Zeile und auch Zeilen kleiner als eigentlich hinpassen würde.
<jokrebel> koegs: pkill mosh-server würde auch alle darin befindlichen offenen Anwendungen beenden?
<koegs> Ne, die tmux Session bleibt
<koegs> Sollte dann aber beim reconnect die Grösse ändern
<jokrebel> ok - i'll try
<jokrebel> sehr schön - Danke koegs 
<Wshpacker> Abend
<jokrebel> Wshpacker: guten Abend
<Wshpacker> Kann sich mal einer kurz die Fehlermeldung hier anschauen bitte? http://www.directupload.net/file/u/58486/jfkq4te5_png.htm
 * jokrebel kann da nichts erkennen
<jokrebel> das lässt sich nicht mal anständig zoomen, sorry
<Wshpacker> Gehts so http://fs5.directupload.net/images/user/160914/jfkq4te5.png
<jokrebel> wesemtlich besser, ja
<jokrebel> was genau geht denn nicht? Scheint was mit dem freien Grafiktreiber für NVidia-Karten zu tun zu haben
<jokrebel> Wshpacker: ?
<Wshpacker> Also ich hhab garkein speziellen Treiber installiert, wollte eigentlich von euch wissen wie man das (problem?) behebt
<jokrebel> Nochmal: Was genau geht denn nicht? Oder kommt halt diese Meldung einfach nur bevor dann alles einwandfrei geht?
<Wshpacker> es dürfte alles tun ja
<Wshpacker> des kommt seit ich auf ubuntu 16.04 geupdatet hab
<jokrebel> was ist an der Meldung schlimm, wenn doch alles tut wie es soll?
<Wshpacker> des sieht unprofessionell aus^^
<jokrebel> Dann mach nen Bugreport für den noveau Treiber auf...
<Wshpacker> und ich habe das gefühl mein rechner wird heißer als wenn ich den treiber direkt von nvidia verwende
<dreamon> Kann hier jemand mal drauf schauen. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23178967/ → so geht ewig im dmesg log weiter.
<dreamon> Ich stecke am USB Port nichts um.. Das Problem passiert nur wenn ich USB3.0 in Usb3.0 Anschluß vom Notebook stecke. Stick mit USB2.0 geht ohne Problem
<jokrebel> Wshpacker: Das ist durchaus möglich, da das ja closed Source ist
<jokrebel> wenn der Quellcode nicht zugänglich ist lässt sich ein freier Treiber halt auch nur schwer bauen. Diesbezügliche Beschwerden an NVidia richten ;-)
<jokrebel> Wshpacker: Bitte nicht im Query
<Wshpacker> ok sorry
<Wshpacker> schönen abend noch
<NTQ> Ich hab da an meinem Laptop das Problem, dass er sofort wieder aus dem Standby erwacht, wenn man in dahin schicken will. Aber das auch nur, wenn ich vorher einmal ein USB3.0-Gerät angeschlossen hatte. Mit dem acpitool konnte ich das Problem beheben. Kann man das permanent machen. Siehe auch hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/144932/why-does-my-laptop-resume-immediately-after-suspend
<NTQ> Außerdem muss ich oft rmmod e1000e ausführen, weil meine Netzwerkkarte auch oft dafür verantwortlich ist, dass Standby nicht geht. Nach dem Aufwachen muss ich dann logischerweise wieder modprobe machen.
<NTQ> Und kann mir jemand sagen, was SLPB, IGBE und EXP3 sind?
<NTQ> Also wenn ich acpitool -w mache
<dreamon> Habe mein USB3.0 Problem löschen können. Bios "Usb Legacy deaktivieren" führte zum Erfolg..
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand sagen wozu ich das legacy aktivieren/deaktivieren kann. Wie verhält sich das unter Linux?
<nubcake> Hallo, ich kriege folgende Meldung, nachdem ich gestern "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" aufgerufen habe und ca. 12h lang "snapd (2.14.2~16.04) wird eingerichtet ..." angezeigt wurde, habe dann mittels ctrl+c und "sudo dpkg --configure -a" das ganze nochmal versucht, resultiert im gleichen ergebnis
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-15
<mQuest> Guten Morgen
<mQuest> Sind alle in der Liste rechts online(wach)?
<mQuest> ClamTK hat eben einen Trojaner im Firefox cache gefunden...
<mQuest> hallo?
<mQuest> ist jemand da?
<mQuest> Jetzt jemand da?
<mQuest> ?
<mQuest> Hallo
<mQuestions> Guten Morgen
<mQuestions> Kann mir jemand bitte kurz helfen?
<mQuestions> Oder gibt es eine bestimmte Uhrzeit ab wann das hier los geht?
<jokrebel> schieß los 
<jokrebel> mQuestions: 
<mQuestions> ok. clamtk hat einen trojaner im firefox cache gefunden..
<mQuestions> und clamtk aktualisiert sich nicht? zumindest steht da immer es sind aktualisierungen verfügbar
<mQuestions> habe schonmal die den mozilla ordner umbenannt und firefox neugestartet und dann findet clamtk schon wieder einen!?! ich haber aber noch nichts gemacht außer noscript installiert
<jokrebel> ohje 
<jokrebel> warum nicht einfach den cache aus firefox heraus löschen?
<mQuestions> habe die datei eingesendet
<mQuestions> ja schon aber wie finde ich denn jetzt heraus was das für eine trojander ist? und wie kann ich das update anschieben?
<jokrebel> naja - ich nutz keine Virenscanner unter Kinux
<mQuestions> aber wenn wirklich trojaner im cache sein können dann ist doch ein scanner ganz praktisch oder ... oder löscht die cache-löschfunktion auch dann den trojaner?
<mQuestions> mich würde ja interessieren was der trojaner möglich macht
<mQuestions> PUA.Win.Trojan.Xored-1 steht im Status
<mQuestions> ok ist entferne clamtk
<mQuestions> trotzdem danke
<jokrebel> wenn man das Popup (welches ja nach ein paar Sekunden wieder verschwindet), dass der Rechner wegen Inaktivität gleich heruntergefahren wird übersieht, ist es dann nach weiteren wenigen Minuten zu spät den Bereitschaftsmodus zu verhindern. Kann man irgendwo/-wie zu diesem Popup vielleicht noch einen Ton/Klang einschalten für die Vorwarnung?
<tilt> hmm einstellungen -> benachrichtigungen?
<tilt> habs nicht vor mir
<jokrebel> find ich in den Unity Einstellung nicht. Sonst wär ich auch selber drauf gekommen
<LupusE> moin
<torsten_> Guten Tag allerseits
<torsten_> ich habe ein Problem mit dem Belkin usb wlan adapter
<torsten_> ID 050d:845a Belkin Components F7D2101 802.11n Surf & Share Wireless Adapter v1000 [Realtek RTL8192SU]
<torsten_> der verbindet sich nicht
<torsten_> kann da jemand helfen?
<LupusE> einstecken, dmesg checken ... ggf firmwqare in die richtige stelle kopieren, iwlist nutzen, ggf auf 2,4ghz wechseln.
<torsten_> im Forum hab ich schon alles probiert
<torsten_> oh dank dir
<torsten_> dmesg sagt r8712u 1-1:1.0 wlx08863be0d60c: 1 RCR=0x153f00e
<torsten_> [ 3995.295479] r8712u 1-1:1.0 wlx08863be0d60c: 2 RCR=0x553f00e
<torsten_> [ 3995.402328] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlx08863be0d60c: link is not ready
<torsten_> [ 3996.129267] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlx08863be0d60c: link is not ready
<torsten_> [ 4523.678856] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlx08863be0d60c: link bec
<torsten_>  iwlist
<torsten_> Usage: iwlist [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
<torsten_>               [interface] frequency 
<torsten_>               [interface] channel 
<torsten_>               [interface] bitrate 
<torsten_>               [interface] rate 
<torsten_>               [interface] encryption 
<torsten_>               [interface] keys 
<torsten_>               [interface] power 
<torsten_>               [interface] txpower 
<stevieh> torsten_: ruhe bitte
<torsten_>               [interface] retry 
<torsten_>               [interface] ap 
<torsten_>               [interface] accesspoints 
<deem> woah...
<torsten_>               [interface] peers 
<torsten_>               [interface] event 
<torsten_>               [interface] auth 
<torsten_>               [interface] wpakeys 
<torsten_>               [interface] genie 
<torsten_>               [interface] modulation 
<deem> spam...
<torsten_> ist schon komisch
<torsten_> oh...habe ich etwas falsch gemacht
<deem> torsten_: packst du das in zukunft bitte in einen nopaste service aka pastebin.com?
<nagetier> torsten_: schau dir bitte das Topic an
<torsten_> oha sorry
<nagetier> alles gut
<torsten_> mach ich
<deem> torsten_: installier dir mal pastebinit und führ dann mal "dmesg | pastebinit" aus und gib uns den link. das selbe dann noch für "ip a" und "lsusb"
<deem> natürlich, wenn der stick angeschlossen ist
<torsten_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23181386/
<torsten_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23181388/
<torsten_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23181390/
<deem> torsten_: gut. mach mal ein "iwlist wlx08863be0d60c scan" ggf mit sudo
<torsten_> ok
<torsten_> http://pastebin.com/fQXj2t0K
<torsten_> demm?
<torsten_> deem?
<deem> ja?
<deem> oh. zwischen den ganzen joins und parts hab ich den link nicht gesehen. sekunde
<deem> na, der scannt doch wunderbar
<torsten_> ja
<deem> lass mal ein "tail -f /var/log/syslog" laufen und verbinde dich dann mit deinem wlan
<deem> vielleicht steht da ja drin, warum dein stick dein wlan nicht mag
<torsten_> ok
<torsten_> http://pastebin.com/ispMx0nt
<deem> hmm...
<deem> torsten_: du könntest mal schauen, ob du einen anderen treiber findest. aktuell finde ich nur "kauf dir einen neuen stick" im netz...
<torsten_> ok
<torsten_> bei Netgear sieht es auch nicht besser auf
<torsten_> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515747
<torsten_> ist das etwas für den Adapter?
<torsten_> welcher Stick ist für Ubuntu der richtige?
<MultiStorm> Hallo zusammen
<k1l_> schon besser :)
<MultiStorm> @k1l_ wieso ist das ein problem wenn der IRC als root läuft ... wegen der Scripte ?
<MultiStorm> sorry bin da noch etwas unbedraft was IRC angeht
<sdx23> MultiStorm: man laesst moeglichst nichts als root laufen, was es nicht unbedingt muss.
<MultiStorm> naja das war garnicht so leicht das ding ohne Root zu starten :-)
<MultiStorm> musste erstmal raushinden das man das ausführungsverzichis mit angeben musste :-)
<k1l_> MultiStorm: root ist generell ein problem. du gibst ja auch nicht jedem, der einmal in deine wohnung will sofort den generalschlüssel zum behalten.
<MultiStorm> und wieso könnt ihr sowas sehen ?
<MultiStorm> ja das stimt
<k1l_> diese windows unart, dass man alles als admin/root laufen lässt sollte man sich sofort abgewöhnen. das hebelt halt alle sicherheitsmaßnahmen sofort aus.
<MultiStorm> okay das verstehe ich, ist aber als linux neuling nicht so leicht zu rallen wann sudo wann nicht
<MultiStorm> wie gesagt der weechat liess sich ohne sudo auch nicht so leicht starten ...
<MultiStorm> bekommt man hin wenn mann sich ne minute zeit nimmt ...
<k1l_> erstmal nimmst du nirgends sudo/root :)
<MultiStorm> und erst wenn es nicht klapt mit sudo ja  ?
<k1l_> die gui programme fragen schon selber ab, wenn sie root brauchen. dann kommt eine abfrage des pw.
<k1l_> und bei den terminal programmen überlegt man erstmal. generell aber auch da erstmal kein sudo.
<k1l_> und warum sollte weechat sudo brauchen? 
<MultiStorm> braucht es ja nicht
<MultiStorm> aber wen du versucht weechat zu starten geht es erstmal nicht da er keine berechtigungen hat die logdatei anzulegen 
<MultiStorm> ich musste auch erst weechat --dir /home/user angeben damit das funktioniert
<k1l_> problem ist, wenn du sachen mit sudo startest, dann macht er dir sofort die dateien mit rootrechten ins user-verzeichnis. d.h. danach laufen die auch nicht mehr ohne sudo.
<MultiStorm> verstanden !
<k1l_> ja, weil du das schon zerfrickelt hast :/
<k1l_> mach mal ein "ls -al" im terminal und guck was da alles root gehört und nicht deinem user
<MultiStorm> naja wiegesagt ...
<MultiStorm> nicht leicht für einen anfänger
<MultiStorm> musste vor 2 monaten berufsbedingt von Windows zu Linux wechseln ':-)
<MultiStorm> gehört alles root
<MultiStorm> sogar das homeverzeichnis
<MultiStorm> also /home/
<k1l_> du bist da aber nicht als root eingeloggt, oder?
<MultiStorm> nein bin ich nicht
<MultiStorm> das userverzeichnis in /home/ gehört auch meinen user
<k1l_> mach mal ein "ls -al | nc termbin.com 9999" das wird eine url auswerfen, die bitte hier reinkopieren
<MultiStorm> m /home/ oder /
<MultiStorm> kann ich dir das als Private nachricht schicken ?
<k1l_> in /home/user. das ist halt der ordner in dem du bist, wenn du ein terminal aufmachst
<MultiStorm> jupp das ist klar
<k1l_> MultiStorm: ja, zur not im pm wenn da private daten auftauchen
<MultiStorm> also kann ich dir den geünschten link nicht öffneltich schicken ?
<MultiStorm> nur mein name 
<MultiStorm> wie geht das mit der pm ?
<k1l_> du kannst den auch einfach hier reinkopieren den link.
<MultiStorm> bekommen ?
<k1l_> ja. das ist aber nich in dem user home. sondern nur /home oder?
<MultiStorm> jo mom...
<k1l_> mach mal ein "cd ~" und dann nochmal
<k1l_> ~ ist kurz für /home/<user>
<MultiStorm> so bitte
<k1l_> ok, sudo chown -R <user>:<user> .weechat
<k1l_> das <user> durch exact den usernamen ersetzen. danach klappt weechat auch wieder ganz normal als user
<MultiStorm> okay super mom ..
<deem> torsten_: wäre ein versuch wert
<MultiStorm> okay hat geklappt vielen danke 
<MultiStorm> so ein Konsolen chat hat irgendwiewas ..
<nagetier> torsten_: suche mal nach "linux hcl wlan".. dabei fand ich diese Seite - http://www.linux-hardware-guide.de/category/netzwerk/wireless
<torsten_> schönen Dank
<olli_> Hi! Ich möchte einen Ordner in eine als *tar.gz packen, bekomme aber immer eine Meldung, das der Zugriff (auf was aucch immer) verweigert wird. Das passiert mitten in dem recht langwierigen Vorgang, es sind sehr viele Dateien enthalten. Wie finde ich heraus, welche Datei / welcher Ordner schuld ist?
<olli_> achso, vergessen: ich mache das per Dateibrowser (pcmanfm) -> Menü -> komprimieren 
<sdx23> olli_: in das Logfile / Fehlerausgabe schauen.
<sdx23> olli_: sonst find ./ -not -owner $USER
<Anticom> Habe mir grade https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-fonts mit dem install.sh script nach .local/share/fonts installiert. Problem ist jetzt, dass das unity-tweak-tool die fonts nicht zu finden scheint
<Anticom> Gibt es irgendeinen cache, den ich leeren muss, oder funktioniert bei xenial nur noch ~/.fonts oder wo liegt das Problem?
<olli_> sdx23, unbekannte Option `-owner
<Anticom> olli_: Find your user id with 'id' then use -nouser <id> with find
<Anticom> Oh wir sind ja in ubuntu-de :D
<Anticom> Also per 'id' deine uid finden, dann 'find ./ -nouser <id>'
<Anticom> Sollte auch so funktionieren
<olli_> find: Der Pfad muß vor dem Suchkriterium stehen: ./
<olli_> ich, weiß, da stehts wohl schon ... aber ich kriegs nicht hin
<sdx23> schreib uns den gesamten verwendeten Befehl
<olli_> find ./ -nouser 1001
<olli_> find: Der Pfad muß vor dem Suchkriterium stehen: ./
<deem> sind . und ./ nicht gleichbedeutend?
<deem> ergo reicht dann doch ein einfaches .
<sdx23> die nouser Option ist Quatsch - und erwartet kein argument
<olli_> hatte den gleichen Gedanken und schon probiert, gleiches Ergebnis
<Anticom> Oh tatsache, habs in der manpage überlesen
<olli_> . statt ./
<Anticom> Hat noch jemand nen Tip wegen meinem Font Problem?
<sdx23> olli_: find ./ -user $USER
<sdx23> Anticom: es gibt sowas wie fontconfig, als Stichwort.
<Anticom> sdx23: verstehe nur nicht, warum das unity-tweak-tool die fonts nicht findet
<olli_> sdx23, dann zeigt er aber einfach nur alle 14000 Dateien an, bei denen ich der Besitzer bin, und nicht die "falschen", oder?
<sdx23> olli_: aehm, ja, mit -not davor
<olli_> :-)
<olli_> ok, jetzt rödelt er zumindest schonmal unsichtbar vor sich hin, das wird dauern
<olli_> sdx23, danke schonmal
<sdx23> olli_: das findet nur moeglicherweise das Problem, nicht unbedingt. 
<olli_> blöderweise ergab die Suche mit find kein Ergebnis, ich bin wohl überall der Besitzer. Der Fehler liegt also woanders. 
<sdx23> also - es sei denn, du bist sicher dass du von allen owner bist, und die keine seltsamen Permissions haben
<sdx23> also, +r fuer owner sollte schon sein
<olli_> sdx23, ja, eigentlich alles identisch. Der Ordner ist genau so angelegt wie einige andere. Die anderen kan ich wie immer packen, nur diesen einen nicht. Ich werde das mit dem komprimieren mal in deer Konsole machen statt über den Dateibrowser
<sdx23> olli_: ah, das war per gui. Vllt. steht das sogar schon in .xsessionerrors. Vllt. aber auch nicht.
<MultiStorm> qdate.    do 15. sep 14.58.52 cest 2016
<MultiStorm> ich habe mal eine Frage:
<MultiStorm> kennst sich hier jemand ein wenig mit c++ aus
<MultiStorm> es geht darum ich wollte mal versuchen mit den Aboluten Basics ein kleines c++ programm zu schreiben
<MultiStorm> in diesem fall den Klassiker Hallo welt
<MultiStorm> aber beim Kompilieren bekomme ich schon komische meldungen ...
<Lengsdorfer> cout << "Hallo Welt << endl;
<MultiStorm> ja ja 
<MultiStorm> mom...
<MultiStorm> /tmp/ccKeRd0V.o: In Funktion `main':
<MultiStorm> Nicht definierter Verweis auf `std::cout' 
<MultiStorm> Nicht definierter Verweis auf `std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::operator<< <std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, char const*)'   
<Lengsdorfer> #include <iostream.h> hast du gemacht?
<MultiStorm>   GNU nano 2.5.3                                                         Datei: main.cc                                                                                                                           
<MultiStorm> #include <iostream>
<MultiStorm> int main()
<MultiStorm> {
<MultiStorm>     std::cout << "Hello World\n";
<MultiStorm> }
<MultiStorm> die datei heist main.cc
<MultiStorm> folgender Compiler aufruf hatte ich verwändet
<MultiStorm> gcc -g -Wall -Wextra -pedantic-errors main.cc -o helloworld
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, schwer zu sagen. Benenn dein main.cc mal nach main.ccp
<MultiStorm> okay mom....
<Lengsdorfer> halt, *.cpp
<MultiStorm> gemacht !
<MultiStorm> main.ccp: file not recognized: Dateiformat nicht erkannt
<MultiStorm> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<Lengsdorfer> cpp sollte es heißen, hatte mich vertan
<MultiStorm> okay mom .. :-)
<MultiStorm> jetzt kommt der gleiche fehler wie am anfang
<MultiStorm> also das das gleich am hallo welt programm ins stocken gerät ... lol ...
<Anticom> MultiStorm: #include <iostream>
<Anticom> MultiStorm: Und das hier ist #ubuntu-de und nicht ##c++-basic 
<Lengsdorfer> ich vermute mal, dass der compiler nicht weiß, wo das iostream.h ist
<MultiStorm> habe ich doch ... siehe quellcode oben !!
<Anticom> return 0; nach dem std::cout <...>
<MultiStorm> okay ...
<MultiStorm> ja ich weiss ...
<Anticom> und das hier ist immernoch #ubuntu-de :p
<Lengsdorfer> stimmt, das auch noch
<MultiStorm> ja ja ich bin gleich weg ...
<koegs> und nächstes mal bitte auch einen paste-service benutzen
<jokrebel> wenn man das Popup (welches ja nach ein paar Sekunden wieder verschwindet), dass der Rechner wegen Inaktivität gleich heruntergefahren wird übersieht, ist es dann nach weiteren wenigen Minuten zu spät den Bereitschaftsmodus zu verhindern. Kann man irgendwo/-wie zu diesem Popup vielleicht noch einen Ton/Klang einschalten für die Vorwarnung?
<walterfalter> Hallo
<walterfalter> habe massive WLAN Probleme
<jokrebel> keiner ne Idee? Oder geht das schlicht nicht? Oder hab ich mich zu unverständlich ausgedrückt?
<deem> jokrebel: unity?
<jokrebel> walterfalter: was sagt lsusb bzw lspci über Deine WLAN-Karte?
<jokrebel> deem: Ja - unity auf 16.04.1
<walterfalter> Der müsste es sein: Intel Corporation WiFi link 5100
<jokrebel> walterfalter: Bitte die komplette Zeile
<deem> jokrebel: sorry, ich hab leider kein unity und so auf anhieb finde ich dazu auch nichts im netz
<jokrebel> deem: So (zweiteres) geht es mir schon seit Tagen
<walterfalter> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi link 5100
<deem> jokrebel: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/inaktivitaetswarnung-statt-abdunkeln/
<deem> das problem gibt es wohl schon seit 2013
<jokrebel> walterfalter: Welches Ubuntu?
<walterfalter> 16.04.1 amd64
<jokrebel> deem: Ne, so ein Popup mein ich nicht. Das ist ein OSD-Popup und das muss man auch nicht bestätigen. Das verschwindet nach kurzer Zeit von selbst wieder. Problem ist halt, hat man das übersehen, fährt der Rechner in kürze runter und dann kann man das aber nicht mehr verhindern.
<deem> der reagiert doch auf inaktivität? solange du am rechner was machst, bleibt der doch an?
<deem> wenn das osd ist, dann kommt das doch von libnotify? da kann man sich bestimmt was basteln
<jokrebel> walterfalter: Und das WLAN geht gar nicht?
<walterfalter> Doch
<walterfalter> bricht aber immer wieder ab
<deem> walterfalter: hast du mal versucht den energiesparmodus zu deaktivieren?
<walterfalter> Wie geht das?
<deem> walterfalter: sudo iwconfig <dein wlan interface> power off
<jokrebel> deem: Ja schon. Aber wenn ich nichts mache, aber das "letzte Warung" Popup nicht mitbekomme (weil ich grad irgendwas anderes mache) fährt er kurz drauf runter und das kann ich dann nicht mehr verhindern. Hätte gerne zu dem Popup einen Sound (wie ihn manche andere PopUps durchaus liefern) um aufmerksam gemacht zu werden, dass da ein PopUp hochkam.
<walterfalter> @deem habe ich gemacht 
<walterfalter> Momentan läuft es. mal abwarten wie lange...
<jokrebel> hatte? oder "habe gerade"?
<deem> walterfalter: der energiesparmodus ist manchmal tückisch, wenn der treiber nicht richtig erkennt, ob da noch was ankommt oder nicht
<deem> jokrebel: wie gesagt, wenn das via libnotify kommt, kann man sich da bestimmt was basteln
<deem> ich muss jetzt aber auch wesch
<walterfalter> @deem Danke. War wahrscheinlich das Problem.
<WLBI_> hi
<jokrebel> WLBI_: Guten Abend
<MojoDodo123> Guten Abend, ich habe ein kurze Frage zur Benutzerverwaltung unter Ubuntu. Ich würde gerne zwei Benutzerkonten auf meinem Ubuntu 16.04 benutzen - mein privates (benutzer1), welches das Konto war das ich mit der Installation eingerichtet habe und ein zweites (benutzer2), welches weniger Rechte haben soll.
<MojoDodo123> Wenn ich nun will, dass benutzer1 sämtliche Schreiberechte für /home/benutzer2/ hat, ist es dann sinnvoll einfach benutzer1 der gruppe benutzer2 hinzuzufügen?
<MojoDodo123> Ich benutze die Konten beide selbst, bin aber mit benutzer2 dann angemeldet, wenn auch andere Personen Zugang zu dem PC haben und beispielsweise keine Programme installieren dürfen, usw
<wahram> l
<jokrebel> m
<wahram> :D
<wahram> k
<WLBI> hi
<nubcake> hat jemand eine idee, wieso snapd (2.14.2~16.04) wird eingerichtet ... seit gestern keine fortschritte macht?
<Robert_Zenz> nubcake, tut der Prozess noch irgendwas?
<nubcake> Robert_Zenz: keine ahnung.. wie prüfe ich das ?
<k1l_> das ist auf jeden fall zu lang
<nubcake> ja ziemlich seltsam
<Robert_Zenz> nubcake, irgendeine Form von Systemmonitor, top oder htop oder Gnome System Monitor...rgend sowas.
<nubcake> habe ich gerade laufen, suche den prozess
<nubcake> mem 0.4% cpu 0.0
<nubcake> aber passieren tut nichts...
<k1l_> abbrechen mit strg+c. da kommt nix mehr. steht da irgendein fehler?
<nubcake> Cdpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes snapd (--configure):
<nubcake>  Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript wurde unterbrochen
<nubcake> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<nubcake>  snapd
<k1l_> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l_> pack mal in paste.ubuntu.com was der da so ausgibt
<nubcake> ok, moment
<nubcake> auch den output von update ?
<k1l_> jo
<nubcake> apt update : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23183722/
<nubcake> apt full-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23183729/
<nubcake> hängt wieder genau bei snapd
<k1l_> was für ein rechner ist das?
<nubcake> inwiefern? hardware-spezifikationen oder was meinst du?
<k1l_> desktop, server, cloud...
<nubcake> ein desktop core2duo mit 4gb ram der als fileserver verwendet wird
<k1l_> also ein server install?
<nubcake> ja
<nubcake> ein 16.04 LTS x64
<nubcake> x86_64 * meine ich
<k1l_> hmm.
<k1l_> nochmal abbrechen. dann sudo apt install snapd
<k1l_> das sollte den versuchen neu zu installieren
<k1l_> irgendwas im postinstall script scheint da schlecht zu sein
<nubcake> ok, probier ich kurz
<nubcake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23183755/
<nubcake> ist aber nicht in verwendung
<k1l_> den anderen prozess abgebrochen?
<nubcake> ja
<k1l_> ps ax | grep dpkg
<nubcake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23183767/
<k1l_> kannst du die büchse neustarten?
<k1l_> oder bricht dann infrastruktur zusammen?
<nubcake> klar, dauert aber einen moment
<nubcake> nene, nix kritisches
<k1l_> mach mal nen restart.
<nubcake> jop, rebootet gerade
<nubcake> leider keine ssd drin, dauert also nen moment :(
<k1l_> jo, kein ding
<nubcake> ist wieder oben
<nubcake> nochmal apt install snapd?
<k1l_> jo
<nubcake> E: Der dpkg-Prozess wurde unterbrochen; Sie müssen manuell »sudo dpkg --configure -a« ausführen, um das Problem zu beheben.
<k1l_> jo mach
<nubcake> snapd (2.14.2~16.04) wird eingerichtet ...
<nubcake> und hängt :(
<k1l_> wenn da nach ner zeit nichts passiert bitte mal ein "service snapd.boot-ok status" in einen pastebin
<nubcake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23183809/ das steht aktuell da
<k1l_> das ist alles?
<nubcake> jap
<k1l_> ok, mal nen dirty trick probieren: "echo "bash -c 'service snapd.boot-ok start'" | at now + 2 min"
<k1l_> danach nochmal versuchen das zu installieren und mind. 2 minuten hängen lassen
<nubcake> echo "bash -c 'service snapd.boot-ok start'" | at now + 2 min
<nubcake> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<nubcake> job 1 at Thu Sep 15 23:37:00 2016
<nubcake> sudo apt install snapd
<nubcake> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<nubcake> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<nubcake> mal wieder :(
<k1l_> warten
<k1l_> ok, die 2 min sind rum. versuchs nochmal
<nubcake> immernoch das selbe :(
<k1l_> ps ax | grep dpkg
<nubcake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23183862/
<k1l_> beide mal killen. sudo kill pidzahl. die pizahl siehst du da
<nubcake> ok
<nubcake> ist gekillt
<k1l_> beide?
<nubcake> ja
<k1l_> dann nochmal "echo "bash -c 'service snapd.boot-ok start'" | at now + 2 min" und danach ein snapd iinstall und mind. 2 minuten warten
<nubcake> E: Der dpkg-Prozess wurde unterbrochen; Sie müssen manuell »sudo dpkg --configure -a« ausführen, um das Problem zu beheben
<k1l_> dann amch das
<nubcake> ok, ich warte mal ein bisschen :)
<k1l_> 2 min.
<k1l_> wenn das der fehler war, dan sollte er nach 2 minuten hängen weitermachen
<nubcake> also gerade höngt es immernoch
<nubcake> hängt*
<k1l_> ähm warte, ist das eine rootshell da?
<nubcake> nein 
<nubcake> sollte sie ?
<k1l_> ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob der service befehl klapp wenn das nciht als root läuft
<nubcake> ok, also nochmal als root alles?
<k1l_> sudo -i
<nubcake> oder einfach per sudo ?
<k1l_> und dann nochmal gucken ob die dpkgs hängen und evtl killen. dann den echo befehl und dann den install versuchen
<nubcake> ok, hab den echo befehl nochmal mit sudo vorn dran ausgeführt
<nubcake> dpkg lief nichts, hab dann den --configure -a ausgeführt
<k1l_> janee
<nubcake> muss ich doch, apt läßt mich ja nicht
<k1l_> ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob der die sudo berechtigungen übernommen werden, eigentlich nämlich nicht wegen der |
<nubcake> ok, also als root :)
<k1l_> aber jetzt warte mal 2 minuten.
<nubcake> oh, scheint als ob es durch gelaufen ist...
<nubcake> also bin wieder in der shell nach "wird eingerichtet" und kein fehler oder ähnliches wurde ausgegeben
<k1l_> ja dann hats geklappt.
<k1l_> mach nochmal ein sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<nubcake> ok läuft gerade
<nubcake> anstandslos durchgerattert :)
<nubcake> k1l_ danke, für heute bin ich dann mal im bett, gute nacht allerseits :)
<k1l_> np
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-16
<LupusE> g'morgen
<_-Husker-_> Hallo zusammen
<_-Husker-_> Gibt es eine möglichkeit zu seheh in welchen räumen ich war ?
<k1l> nein
<_-Husker-_> Hallo
<_-Husker-_> also das umbenennen des .weechat ordners schei geholfen zu haben
<_-Husker-_> jedenfalls steht die meldung oben nciht mehr
<_-Husker-_> welchen grund kann es geben das ich hier im chat div. kommandos nicht benutzen kann z.b. /whois oder /msg oder / who es kommt keine fehlermeldung und nix, es passiert nur einfach nichts :-)
<k1l> das sollte ein normaler irc client können. guck mal im server window ob es da die ausgabe gibt
<_-Husker-_> Server Windo?
<_-Husker-_> bin doch in der Console unterwegs
<k1l> von deinem weechat
<_-Husker-_> keine ahung wie das gehen soll, ich scätze hier fehlen mir wohl grundlagen
<k1l> der pipipchat wird doch wohl ein server window haben.
<_-Husker-_> keine ahung ich denke nicht 
<_-Husker-_> habe in der Console weechat zum starten eingegeben dan erscheint der chat, es öffnet sich kein extra fenster oder sowas
<_-Husker-_> ich kann den chat beenden aber in der Konsole steht das nur weechat als letztes kommando
<k1l> es geht darum, dass du in weechat mehrere fenster hast. also eines für den frenode server, eines pro irc raum etc.
<_-Husker-_> okay
<_-Husker-_> das wuste ich nicht
<_-Husker-_> wie wechsel ich die fesnter ?
<k1l> vlt muss dir das mal ein weechat nutzer sagen. ich nutze das selber nicht
<_-Husker-_> warte ich frage mal schnell Dr. Google
<_-Husker-_> okay habe es#
<_-Husker-_> ist [ALT] + <- oder ->
<_-Husker-_> und wieder was gelernt
<_-Husker-_> @k1l Danke im übrigen für deine gedult :-)
<markus73> hallo und gruss in die runde, ich habe ubuntu mate 16 installiert. caja springt hin und wieder in eine art "eckige" darstellung. abhilfe schaft nur ein neustart des dateimanagers über die konsole. weiss jemand woran das liegt ?
<_-Husker-_> Sptontan oder nach dem der Monitor aus war (Standby oder ähnliches?)
<_-Husker-_> Hast du alle verfügbaren Updates installiert ?
<_-Husker-_> ich habe aktuell ein recht ähnliches problem 
<_-Husker-_> auf meinem Pi verändert sich die auflösung manchmal wenn der Monitor abgeschaltet war
<markus73> also die eckige darstellung springt spontan um...irgendwie nicht reproduzierbar
<markus73> ich suche auch jemanden der die xsession-errors datei auswerten kann...
<_-Husker-_> da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da bin ich wirklich kein Pro drinne
<markus73> kein problem
<markus73> hallo und gruss in die runde, ich habe ubuntu mate 16 installiert. caja springt hin und wieder in eine art "eckige" darstellung. abhilfe schaft nur ein neustart des dateimanagers über die konsole. weiss jemand woran das liegt ?
<nagetier> markus73: paste die Datei, wird sich ggf. jemand finden
<nagetier> markus73: bitte nach http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<markus73> ok habe ich
<nagetier> markus73: dann fehlt uns noch der Link dazu :)
<DaVu> lol
<markus73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23186037/
<nagetier> markus73: tjo, ich selber habe da keine Ahnung.. welche Zeilen relevant sind sollte klar sein, scheint etwas mit GTK2 und GTK3 zu tun zu haben
<markus73> dieses "umspringen" der oberfläche passiert auch nur sporadisch und lässt sich nicht reproduzieren
<markus73> bei manchen sitzungen lauft alles bestens...und bei manchen wechselt er plötzlich die oberfläche
<markus73> schlimm ist dieser fehler nicht...bloss irgendwie nervig
<markus73> nachdem ich den dateimanager in der konsole per "caja -q" neu gestartet habe läuft er ja wunderbar weiter
<nagetier> markus73: denke "caja gi.require_version" dürften schon nicht ganz verdrehte Suchbegriffe sein um weitere Informationen zu bekommen
<nagetier> ahja
<nagetier> markus73: notfalls würde ich den Dateimanager wechseln.
<markus73> wäre moch ne möglichkeit....wobei ich ansonnsten mit caja sehr zufrieden bin
<nagetier> aber dort dann aufpassen dass nicht sonst welche Abhängigkeiten gefordert werden
<markus73> gestern hat mir jemand geschrieben das laut der xsession meine nvidia treiber probleme machen sollen...ich konnte ihn bloss nicht näher befragen
<nagetier> markus73: du startest caja aber nicht mit gksu?
<markus73> nö
<nagetier> markus73: ist das ein Laptop, wird dort NVIDIA Optimus verwendet?
<markus73> nein das ist ein AMD phenom x4 mit geforce 460 grafikkarte
<nagetier> markus73: paste mal bitte 'lspci -k'
<nagetier> markus73: und 'dpkg -l | grep nvidia'
<markus73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23186106/
<nagetier> markus73: passiert das auch wenn Skype nicht geöffnet ist?
<markus73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23186118/
<markus73> ja das passiert auch wenn skype nicht offen ist...
<markus73> gestern z.b als ich einen usb stick angesteckt habe...plötzlich springt der desktop um
<markus73> hab denselben stick gerade nochmal probiert...alles in ordnung caja läuft wie es soll
<nagetier> markus73: ein Versuch wäre nvidia-370 zu entfernen und nvidia-361 zu verwenden
<markus73> 361 hatte ich vorher auch laufen...genau das selbe problem...hatte dann versuchsweise  370 installiert
<nagetier> ahjo
<nagetier> dann nimm Xfce ;)
<markus73> das merkwürde ist ja auch das sich der fehler nicht repruduzieren lässt...das macht die fehlersuche um so schwerer
<markus73> du ich hatte vorher mint 18 cinnamon laufen....fürchterlich
<nagetier> glauben wir dir direkt
<markus73> da ist mate mit caja die reinste wohltat
<nagetier> markus73: ist das Paket "mate-maximus" installiert?
<nagetier> Wenn ja, schau mal ob du das problemlos runter bekommst.. mich stört Zeile 32 im Paste - "** (mate-maximus:3521): CRITICAL **: enable_window_decorations: assertion 'WNCK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed"
<nagetier> und laut der Tante kommt das von " MATE netbook utilities"
<markus73> das software center indet kein packet namens mate-maximus
<nagetier> suche mal nach "netbook"
<markus73> unter netbook findet er "jscribble" "Plasma-Mediacenter" und "digiKam"
<nagetier> markus73: du könntest auch mal ne Zeitlang 'tail -f ~/.xsession-errors' offen lassen und den Punkt abwarten wenn das Problem wieder auftaucht.. dann die neuen Einträge kontrollieren. Somit wüsste man welche genau in dem Zusammenhang stehen
<Punkt> -.-
<markus73> werd ich mal probieren...momentan ist alles im grünen bereich caja läuft so wie es soll
<nagetier> markus73: 'dpkg -l mate-netbook' wirft keine Ausgabe?
<nagetier> sorry, 'dpkg -l | grep mate-netbook'
<markus73> mate-netbook version 1.12.0-1 amd64 Mate utilities for netbooks
<nagetier> runter damit
<nagetier> aber mit Obacht, natürlich
<markus73> warum ? 
<markus73> sorry meine frage...warum runter damit ?
<nagetier> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man1/mate-maximus.1.html .. könnte mir vorstellen dass caja das nicht mag
<nagetier> und was will ich mit solch einer Funktion wenn ich einen großen Bildschirm habe.. 
<markus73> aber wie bekomme ich mate-notebook runter ? im software center zeigt er mir das nicht an 
<nagetier> markus73: 'sudo apt purge mate-netbook' .. paste vor dem Bestätigen die Ausgabe
<markus73> Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:
<markus73>   mate-netbook* ubuntu-mate-core* ubuntu-mate-desktop*
<nagetier> oha
<markus73> das kann doch irgendwie nicht richtig sein ?
<nagetier> hm.. wäre ich vorsichtig.. lass es lieber
<markus73> ich habe das abgebrochen
<markus73> danke dir erstmal für deine hilfe, ich gehe mal kaffee trinken...melde mich später 
<nagetier> jo, gerne
<h4x3> moin, hat sysrescuecd ein festplatten diagnose tool?
<nagetier> h4x3: geh doch auf deren seite und schau nach
<nagetier> h4x3: tools um smart-werte auszulesen hatte eigentlich jede tuagliche distribution
<h4x3> ja aber hab gedacht es gibt etwas gängiges wie memtest für ram auch für hdds
<h4x3> hab jetzt testdisk gefunden
<h4x3> weiss aber nich ob das was taugt
<_moep_> es gibt noch sowas, mit dem du den io testen kannst
<_moep_> aber name leider vergessen
<nagetier> h4x3: testdisk ist ein werkzeug um daten zu retten, nicht nur um zu diagnostizieren
<nagetier> h4x3: falls noch nicht bekannt - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/ und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung/
<nagetier> _moep_: badblocks?
<_moep_> ge nau das wars
<h4x3> hab grad mal ntfsfix genommen
<h4x3> und versuche jetzt badblocks
<nagetier> h4x3: sei mit solch Werkzeugen vorsichtig
<h4x3> das heisst?
<h4x3> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/badblocks
<h4x3> ich nehme badblocks -wsv /dev/sda2
<nagetier> h4x3: die können allesamt wesentlich zerstörischer arbeiten als smartmontools, welches einfach nur Werte aus einem Speicher ausliest
<nagetier> h4x3: "Die Option "-n" sorgt für einen Modus, in dem keine Daten zerstört werden, während der ausführlichere Test mit "-w" alle Daten überschreibt. "-vs" gibt noch den aktuellen Status aus."
<nagetier> aber noch ist uns auch nicht klar was du da genau vorhast
<h4x3> ich hab einen laptop hier der von der windows 7 festplatte nicht booten will
<h4x3> er bleibt immer stehen beim hochfahren
<h4x3> nun wollt ich prüfen ob die platte durch ist
<nagetier> h4x3: smartmontools wird da vorerst ausreichen
<h4x3> is das auch in systemrescue?
<nagetier> bestimmt
<nagetier> h4x3: nimm einfach ein Ubuntu Image und hau das auf einen USB-Stick
<h4x3> scheint nicht so
<nagetier> ja, mag sein, glaub ich hörte da auch mal etwas
<nagetier> h4x3: verwende das Tools und mache einen großen, ausführlichen test.. imho sollte das fürs Erste genügen
<h4x3> aber wie wenn sysrescuecd das nich drauf hat
<nagetier> h4x3: nimm einfach ein Ubuntu Image und hau das auf einen USB-Stick
<h4x3> und dann live ubuntu?
<nagetier> h4x3: die Live-version hat das intus
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier> wobei ich mir auch da gerade nicht sicher bin.. ich hoffe es einfach mal
<nagetier> wäre ja schräg, wenn nicht
<h4x3> ich probier mal
<h4x3> ubuntu 16 hat kein smartmontools im live
<nagetier> h4x3: https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/LiveCDs
<h4x3> hab ich grad gefunden
<h4x3> slax nehm ich
<mgolisch> hast kein internet?
<mgolisch> apt-get install smartmontools ftw
<nagetier> mgolisch: sah so aus als hätte er nur dieses ms produkt installiert
<mgolisch> meinte auf der ubuntu livecd
<mgolisch> naja ist ja auch egal
<mgolisch> :)
<nagetier> ahjo
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-17
<mQestions> Guten Morgen
<mQestions> Schon jemand da?
<mQestions> Im Software Center wird eine aktualisierung vom Kernel angezeigt... ich habe aber vorhin per apt geupdatet.
<sdx23> und?
<steven293> Hi, hätte jemand kurz Zeit mir bei einem Problem zu helfen? Bin noch relativ neu
<steven293> Mein Bildschirm wird irgendwann schwarz, aber auf der linken Seite flackert noch irgendwas > Grafiktreiberproblem?
<steven293> Gibt es irgendwo Logs, wo ich mir Infos holen kann diesbzgl.?
<DaVu> Ich kann dir wahrscheinlich nicht viel weiter helfen...aber
<DaVu> welches Ubuntu, welche Karte?
<steven293> 16.04, erm.. welche Karte.. ist ein Laptop. Muss mal kurz gucken.
<steven293> ok, gibt wohl nur prozessorinterne karte
<steven293> ich gucke
<steven293>  Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 520
<jokrebel> steven293: Was sagt lsusb bzw. lspci über deine Grafikkarte?
<DaVu> mach mal ein Terminal auf und gib mal ein: lspci | grep -i vga 
<DaVu> sollten nur ein paar Zeilen rauskommen und die kannst du einfach hier posten, denke ich
<steven928> So, Entschuldigung. Ist gerade wieder abgeschmiert. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass passiert immer nur, wenn ich gerade was tippe
<DaVu> dann probier es nochmal
<DaVu> mach mal ein Terminal auf und gib mal ein: lspci | grep -i vga 
<jokrebel> steven928: Denke dass es da schon interessant wäre, welche Grafikkarte Du hast und welchen Treiber Du nutzt
<steven928> lsusb: http://pastebin.com/dnJmtQ6R 
<steven928> lspci: http://pastebin.com/eimQfpeW
<steven928> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<DaVu> hast du mal unter "zusätzliche Treiber" geschaut, ob da was für dich verfügbar ist?
<steven928> ich guck mal
<steven928> der prüft grad anscheinend
<steven928> nee, ist nichts da.
<steven928> wird da kein log erstellt irgendwo, was die ursache ist, falls die abstürzt ode rso?
<steven928> sonst muss ich vllt. nochmal eine saubere installation machen?
<DaVu> die xorg.log könnte vielleicht interessant sein, aber ich kann dir beim Auswerten nicht wirklich helfen
<jokrebel> im Home-Verzeichnis gibt es eine .xsession-errors ggf.
<jokrebel> DaVu: Und Du machst das doch ganz gut ;-)
 * jokrebel hat grad nicht so die Zeit
<DaVu> Danke...aber wenn da ein Fehler drin steht, dann würde ich ihn vielleicht auch übersehen ;)
<DaVu> oder wüsste ggf. nicht wie er zu lösen ist
<michi__> Könnt ihr mir bei der instalation von MySQL helfen
<michi__> Das ist der Error
<michi__> http://pastebin.com/BpLKNd92
<michi__> Ubuntu Release 15.04
<steven928> So, keine Ahnung, ob das hilft. http://pastebin.com/WwZzj2V7
<michi__> Nicht wirklich @steven928
<steven928> Öh.. sorry michi__ ging um meine Frage :D
<michi__> achso
<michi__> kennst du dich mit MySQL auf Ubuntu 15.04 aus
<steven928> nein, tut mir leid, bin relativ frisch bei linux
<michi__> dpkg: error processing package mysql-server (--configure): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing: mysql-server-5.6 mysql-server
<DaVu> steven928: kannst du das komplette log mal pasten?
<michi__> Irgendjemand hier der sich mit MySQL auskennt
<DaVu> michi__: gedulde dich ein wenig
<michi__> okay
<michi__> oke steven ist weg :(
<DaVu> ich kann dir nicht helfen...aber wenn du innerhalb von 10 Minuten 5 mal die gleiche Frage stellst, wirkt das sehr schnell nervend ;)
<DaVu> und dann hilft dir auch niemand ;)
<michi__> Wenn jemand da ist der helfen kann soll er sich melden
<michi__> Hay helmut
<jokrebel> michi__: 15.04? oO
<michi__> ja
<jokrebel> ist das nicht schon EOL?
<michi__> EOL??
<DaVu> end of life
<jokrebel> End of Life
<cronut> So, tut mir leid. Schon wieder :o
<DaVu> also nicht mehr supported
<michi__> Welche wird den bitte noch supportted
<michi__> supportet
<DaVu> 16.04
<DaVu> das ist ein LTS
<michi__> ja die bekomme ich irgendwie nicht
<DaVu> long term support
<michi__> ja aber wie upgraden
<DaVu> ggf. neu installieren, wenn das mit dem Upgrade nicht klappt...ist ohnehin meiner Meinung nach die bessere Alternative
<michi__> Ja aber bekomme die nicht einfach so
<cronut> nochmal der log: http://pastebin.com/c82RYFkn
<DaVu> michi__: was meinst du mit "einfach so"?
<michi__> kann die Unter neuinstALLIEREN NED AUSWÄHLEN MUSS MANUELL UPGRADEN 
<jokrebel> wenn man es nicht so mit regelmäßigen Distibutions-Upgrades hat sollte man IMHO die LTS-Version nutzen und nicht eine Zwischenversion die halt nun mal etwa alle halbe Jahre Handlungsbedarf hat.
<michi__> sorry für CAPS
<DaVu> Du kannst ein 16.04 ISO an verschiedenen Orten runter laden
<michi__> Ja aber kann keine iso hchladen
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/
<michi__> nutze ja server version
<DaVu> doch, kannst du
<michi__> ja und wie
<DaVu> achso...server
<DaVu> moment
<jokrebel> michi__: Wenn dann müsstest Du erst mal auf die 5.10 hochziehn um dann weiter auf die 16.04 upgraden zu können
<michi__> Irgendwie funktioniert höchstens 14.10
<DaVu> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<DaVu> unter "Server install image"
<jokrebel> cronut: Und der hintergrund zu dem Paste? Hattest Du vorhin noch nen anderen Namen oder wie?
<DaVu> jokrebel: das ist der Steven
<DaVu> der mit dem GraKa Problem
 * jokrebel wie ich nickchanges liebe...
<DaVu> ist geflogen...kann wohl passieren ;)
<jokrebel> und warum muss man dann mit anderem Namen wieder kommen?
<DaVu> ;)
<cronut> ja sry das ist da automatisch im feld der name
<jokrebel> zur verwirrung des Feindes?
<mQuestions> Guten Morgen
<mQuestions> Ist jemand da?
<mQuestions> Warum ist noch keiner da?
<koegs> Die meisten User antworten eh nur auf konkrete Fragen
<mQuestions> Ok. Gut zu wissen. Bin noch neu in der "Chat und Forum Welt"
<mQuestions> Dann konkret
<mQuestions> Habe eine Kernel-Aktualisierung im Software Center. Habe aber zuvor mit apt aktualisiert
<koegs> Was hast du genau eingegeben?
<mQuestions> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<koegs> Und was sagt das Software Center?
<mQuestions> Also vorhin Betriebssystem kernel sicherheits aktualisierung
<mQuestions> aber jetzt sagt es nichts mehr. Vielleicht wegen dem neustart?
<jokrebel> Dejavü?
<jokrebel> Hatten wir das nicht vorhin erst?
<mQuestions> wie vorhin? da hat keiner geantwortet
<mQuestions> Aber woher soll ich das denn wissen das ich neustarten muss? Jetzt sagt das Software center nichts. Aber woher soll ich im Terminal wissen das neustarten muss?
<mQuestions> Schaut ihr euch jede datei an die geupdatet wird?
<jokrebel> mQuestions: Naja - wenn man die Updates im Terminal macht weiß man ja in der Regel was man tut. Und nach manchen Updates ist halt ein Neustart nötig (vor allem wenn ein neuer Kernel dabei war) Wo sit das Problem?
<jokrebel> und ja - sollte man tunlichst
<mQuestions> Ok aber ich denke irgendwann verlässt eventuell ein totaler Einsteiger das Feld und macht mal seine ersten Erfahrung im Terminal und auch diese können zu solchen Fragen führen. 
<jokrebel> mQuestions: Bei Ubuntu ist es eher selten, dass da was zB. entfernt wird was man nicht möchte. Aber es gibt schon auch Distributionen da löscht man sich durch ein ubedachtest Y bei men Upgrade schnell auch mal die komplette GUI-Oberfläche ;-)
<mQuestions> Wenn ich per Center update dann vertraue ich dem System ja auch und weiss nicht was da eigentlich passiert. Ach so... gut zu wissen. danke
<jokrebel> mQuestions: Vielleicht willst Du Dich ein bisschen in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/ einlesen
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<mQuestions> War vielleicht etwas vorschnell die Frage mit Update. Trotzdem Danke
<Mundus> Hallo,
<Mundus> dd if=~/hierIstDas.img of=/dev/mmcblko
<Mundus> ist doch das gleiche wie ein Image mit etcher auf die SD-Card zu "brennen", oder?
<ppq> etcher klingt ja gruselig. was will man auf der ebene denn mit web-zeugs oO
<ppq> Mundus, aber ja, damit spielt man images auf SDs.
<ppq> Mundus, allerdings solltest du die blocksize setzen. default sind 512 byte, was sehr langsam ist
<ppq> bs=10M zb.
<Mundus> Danke ppq, etcher habe ich auf der Raspi Seite gefunden und leider startet mein Raspi zur Zeit nicht. Ich versuche gerade alle Fehlerquellen auszuschließen und da ich das Image mit dd "brenne" wollte ich nur Wissen, ob das der Fehler ist.
<Mundus> P.S.: ich habe bs=1M genutzt 
<ppq> Mundus, die gerätedatei sieht übrigens falsch aus. tipp: nutz tab comnpletion. um rauszufinden, welche du willst, nutz lsblk, das listet dir alle block devives auf
<Mundus> ppq: Wie müsste sie den Aussehen?
<ppq> Mundus, das o am ende ist normalerweise eine null. aber das ist von rechner zu rechner und von kartenleser zu kartenleser verschieden, daher check das mit lsblk
<Mundus> ;) Da habe ich mich hier verschrieben, du hast natürlich recht, das o ist bei mir auch eine 0
<ppq> achso, ok :) naja, jedenfalls ist das so das richtige vorgehen.
<ppq> du solltest noch die checksumme vergleichen
<ppq> um fehler beim image download auszuschließen
<Mundus> Wenn ich mit badblocks die Persistent der Karte checke, und die Karte keine Fehler hat, kann ich diese nutzen, oder?
<Mundus> ckecksumm ist check ;)
<ppq> jo
<workstation> hallo leute,wie kann ich tabs in der taskleiste schliessen? meine tabs haben kein x zum wegklicken 
<workstation> hab xubuntu
<workstation> hab kein bock immer über rechtsklick zu schliessen das nervt
<west89> hallo
<west89> wurde bei xubuntu die uefi enfert
<west89> ich habe es auf ein stick gemacht und es wird icht erkannt
<mrkramps> vielleicht 32-bit-uefi?
<west89> nein
<west89> 64-bit
<mgolisch> hm
<mrkramps> sachet!
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-18
<DaVu> Einen schönen guten Morgen...hat schon mal jemand versucht einen IPod unter Linux mit Musik zu befüllen und dabei nicht ITunes zu benutzen?
<DaVu> Irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin und stehe auf dem Schlauch
<stevieh> sollte das gehen?
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/
<DaVu> danach schon
<DaVu> also zumindest irgendwie
<DaVu> aber, wie schon am Anfang steht, ist dieser Artikel relativ alt ;)
<stevieh> ja, das scheint so zu sein.
<stevieh> und, wo klemmts?
<DaVu> wenn ich versuche der Anleitung komplett (schritt für Schritt) zu folgen, dann scheitert es hier:
<DaVu> Alternativ kann auf dem iPod die Datei iPod_Control/Device/SysInfoExtended (manchmal auch iTunes_Control/Device/SysInfoExtended) öffnen
<DaVu> Ich finde diese Datei nicht
<DaVu> die "iSerial" habe ich
<DaVu> aber ich kann sie nirgends eintragen
<DaVu> angeschlossen ist er: 
<DaVu> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ac:129e Apple, Inc. iPod Touch 4.Gen 
<stevieh> ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass unsere Freunde aus Cuppertino da alles dran gesetzt haben, dass sowas nicht mehr geht ;-)
<DaVu> hehe...ja, das könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen ;)
<DaVu> wenn ich ihn anschließe, wird er im Filebrowser auch angezeigt mit "Dokumente auf iPod"
<DaVu> nur sieht man halt keinerlei Inhalt
<DaVu> unter dmesg sehe ich halt auch keinen mount point
<Guest51693> :q
<jokrebel> ?
<Guest51693> trying to detach the terminal session with irsii ':q' is not the command :D
<Fussel> DaVu: das Packet hfsprogs hast du?
<DaVu> Fussel: Ja. Ich denke sonst würde ich noch nichtmal die iSerial bekommen, oder?
<Fussel> Hmm
<Fussel> J
<Fussel> Jo
<DaVu> Fussel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23196498/ 
<DaVu> sieht also gut aus
<Fussel> Jups
<DaVu> Ich mache mir auch keine große Hoffnungen mit dem Artikel. Der ist halt wirklich steinalt
<DaVu> bezieht sich ja auf iPod nano5 und Ubuntu 12.04
<DaVu> Da wird sich schon einiges getan haben ;)
<DaVu> Nur das ist tatsächlich was, weswegen ich (neben Wine) noch 'zwingend' Windows benutzen müsste
<manomann_> Hallo kann man in Ubuntu kopiergeschützte Blurays abspielen?
<manomann_> ciao
<DaVu> hm...könnte man...aber er scheint es schon gefunden zu haben ,)
<DaVu> ;)
<stevieh> DaVu: ist halt ein Grund keinen iSchrott zu nehmen...
<DaVu> Jepp....da gebe ich dir Recht, stevieh ;)
<DaVu> Habe den aber mehr oder minder geschecnkt bekommen und man muss schon sagen, dass die iPods wirklich nicht schlecht sind
<DaVu> für alles andere nutze ich auch android. Aber das Ding hat es mir wirklich angetan, gebe ich zu
<stevieh> klar sind die klasse. ändert aber nix ,-)
<DaVu> hehe
<DeannaT2> guten morgen, kann ich die terminalausgabe von journalctl auch bunt, d.h. mit den ganzen roten einträgen speichern? in gedit und abiword wird es nur schwarz übernommen.
<vieleFragen> Brauch ich einen Virenscanner mit Ubuntu? z.B. den von Bitdefender?
<Fuchs> vieleFragen: ist Deine Maschine ein Datei- oder Mailserver fuer Windowsrechner? 
<vieleFragen> nein
<vieleFragen> desktop
<Fuchs> dann ist das auch die Antwort auf Deine Frage, "nein"
<musca> Auch das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik vertritt diese Meinung.
<musca> vieleFragen: https://www.bsi-fuer-buerger.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/BSIFB/Publikationen/BSIe009_Ubuntu.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
<Lengsdorfer> "Achten Sie beim Kauf des PCs auf möglichst aktuelle PC-Hardware. Diese sollte zudem für einen
<Lengsdorfer> reibungslosen Betrieb mit Ubuntu geeignet sein. " :)
<Lengsdorfer> sehr kompetent
<musca> Ja, das Dokument behandelt den kompletten Lebenszyklus von der Anschaffung bis zur Entsorgung auf gerade mal sechs Seiten.
<vieleFragen> Ok. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit - wenn ich einen normalen Benutzer anlege und mich anmelde - im Terminal Root-rechte zu erlangen?
<DaVu> ja, mit 'sudo'
<DaVu> sudo <befehl>
<vieleFragen> macht er bei mir nicht
<DaVu> was ist der Fehler?
<nubcake> dann steht der nutzer nicht in der sudoers liste wahrscheinlich
<DaVu> was aber komisch wäre, bei einer normalen Installation
<vieleFragen> ja aber wenn er in der sudoer liste steht kann ich auch mit dem normalen ertsen Benutzer arbeiten
<vieleFragen> ist das selbe konzept.
<DaVu> Du brauchst für Ubuntu auf jeden Fall keinen User Namens "Root"
<nubcake> wieso wäre das bei einer normalen installation komisch?
<DaVu> sagen wir es mal so....alles was ich bisher installiert hatte, hat nie Probleme bereitet, wenn ich einen Befehl mit root-rechten ausführe
<DaVu> daher sage ich mal...das ist bei einer normalen Installlation komisch
<nagetier> vieleFragen: "kann ich auch mit dem normalen ertsen Benutzer arbeiten" .. wie ist das gemeint?
<DaVu> ES sei denn, wir reden hier von einer Installation mit mehreren Benutzern
<nubcake> DaVu ich glaube letzteres ist der fall wenn ich das so lese (wenn ich einen normalen benutzer anlege) 
<nagetier> vieleFragen: was ist für dich der erste Benutzer? root?
<vieleFragen> Wenn ich Ubuntu installiere dann erstellt er ja ein Konto welches in der root liste eingetragen ist oder wie auch immer auf jedenfall kann ich angemeldet an diesem Nutzer sudo ausführen oder sudo -s um permant root rechte zu erlangen. Im Prinzip ist das ein normales konto was in der root liste eingetragen ist. WOzu das gleiche nochmal mit einem zweiten Konto? und wozu ein Konto mit dem ich nichts wirklich machen? oder?
<DaVu> was denn für ein 2. Konto?
<DaVu> wenn du bei der Installation nur einen Nutzer angelegt hast, sollte das alles eigentlich normal funktionieren
<DaVu> Wieviele Benutzer hast du denn angelegt und mit welchem Benutzer möchtest du root-recht erlangen?
<nagetier> vieleFragen: du meinst, warum einen weiteren Nutzer anlegen, wenn er doch auch root erlangen kann?
<vieleFragen> Also in dem Text vom BSI stand man soll für seine alltäglich Arbeit einen standart-benutzer anlegen
<nagetier> definitiv
<nubcake> sinnvoll wäre es sicherlich, der andere soll zum verwalten des systems dienen
<vieleFragen> aber wenn ich einen standart nutzer anlege und ihn in die root-liste eintrage dann ist ein admin-konto
<vieleFragen> da das root konto deaktivert ist
<DaVu> Ich glaube, das einfachst ist, wenn du uns mal die sudoers in einem Paste zeigst, oder?
<vieleFragen> was meinst du mit sudoers?
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration/
<nubcake> die sudoers liste in der die nutzer eingetragen werden
<DaVu> cat /etc/sudoers | nc termbin.com 9999
<nubcake> DaVu: danke, das kannte ich noch nicht :P
<vieleFragen> Also im Moment habe nur das admin-konto aber ich würde gerne einen standart-nutzer haben mit dem ich auch z.B. lampp starten kann
<DaVu> sag mal...verstehe ich hier was völlig falsch?
<DaVu> Was denn für ein Admin Konto
<DaVu> Das ist doch kein Windows
<DaVu> Du hast einen normalen User angelegt mit dem du entsprechend root rechte erlangen kannst (mit Passwortabfrage und 'sudo)
<vieleFragen> Das erste Konto bei der Installation heisst Administrator konto
<vieleFragen> oder halt system-verwalter
<nagetier> vieleFragen: Wenn du einen Dienst als root startest, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass dieser dann auch als root ausgeführt wird
<DaVu> nagetier: nicht?
<nagetier> ne
<DaVu> als was denn sonst?
<nagetier> als der Nutzer, der dafür vorgesehen ist, oft heißt der Nutzer so wie der Dienst
<DaVu> achso...Dienste
<nagetier> ja, besser "Daemon", unter Linux-Systemen
<DaVu> Ja...ich war jetzt von normalen Befehlen ausgegangen ;)
<DaVu> ein: <sudo id> wird halt auch als root ausgeführt zum Beispiel
<nubcake> gibts eigentlich nen channel für fritzbox support über den tellerrand von avm hinaus, weiß das zufällig einer von euch?
<vieleFragen> Also ich lege gleich einen Benutzer an und muss im in der sudodatei festlegen was dieser BEnutzer machen kann wenn er denn was können soll :) ? richtig
<vieleFragen> ?
<DaVu> ubuntu-de-offtopic?
<DaVu> vieleFragen: lies den Link, den ich dir geschickt habe
<DaVu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration/
<DaVu> ^^diesen
<vieleFragen> ok. mach ich jetzt
<vieleFragen> Aber ist das ein Unterschied ob ich einen Standart-Nutzer in Sudo aufnehme und das erste Konto(Systemverwalter)?
<nagetier> vieleFragen: Ja, da so Anwendungen wie deine Oberfläche als nicht-root ausgeführt werden
<vieleFragen> Aber wenn ein Standartbenutzer in Sudo aufgenommen wird kann er odch alles machen oder?
<nagetier> Hättest du nur root, würde alles als dieser eine Nutzer ausgeführt werden
<nagetier> Ja, aber grundsätzlich wird sein normales, nicht erweitertes Konto verwendet
<DaVu> vieleFragen: er kann das aber nur, wenn man auch das root-passwort kennt
<nagetier> vieleFragen: Und er kann das üblicherweise nur, wenn er sich mit einem Passwort authentifiziert
<DaVu> daher kommen unter Ubuntu auch oftmals diese Fragen nach dem Passwort....zum Beispiel beim Aufruf von gparted oder bei der installation von Software
<nagetier> also wenn er sudoen möchte
<DaVu> ^^ genau
<DaVu> so wie nagetier es sagt
<vieleFragen> Also schalte ich eine Passwort-Ebene dazu oder ?
<DaVu> vieleFragen: wieviele Nutzer möchtest du anlegen?
<DaVu> im endeffekt
<vieleFragen> :) einen
<vieleFragen> mich als standart
<DaVu> dann lass es doch so, wie es ist...
<DaVu> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht
<vieleFragen> ich auch nicht mehr
<DaVu> nagetier: kannst du mir da auf die Sprünge helfen
<DaVu> ich bin sonst raus
<nagetier> Üblicherweise wird genau das Passwort verwendet, mit dem sich der normale Nutzer auch anmeldet.. du kannst auch ein zusätzliches PW für den Übergang zu su einrichten
<DaVu> was aber nicht zwingend notwendig ist
<nagetier> nein, aber das verstehe ich als zusätzliche Passwort-Ebene
<DaVu> ja, richtig
<DaVu> aber das wäre fast zu viel des guten
<vieleFragen> Aber in dem Text vom BSI steht man soll sich einen standart benutzer anlegen...
<DaVu> den hast du schon
<nagetier> Hast du, alles gut
<koegs> Schreib doch endlich mal StandarD
<vieleFragen> und der ist in der root liste als er darf alle sudo befehle ausführen, richtg?
<vieleFragen> ok
<DaVu> und jetzt öffne mal ein Terminal und gib mal: "sudo id" ein (ohne Anführungszeichen)
<koegs> Welche root Liste?
<DaVu> kommt da eine Passwortabfrage?
<vieleFragen> oder sudoers
<vieleFragen> nein, weil ich noch angemeldet bin
<koegs> Mach ein neues Terminal auf und probier es da
<koegs> Sudo merkt sich für ein paar Minuten, wenn man das Passwort schon eingegeben hat
<vieleFragen> ja kommt
<DaVu> dann ist doch alles gut
<DaVu> dann gibt mal dein normales Passwort ein
<DaVu> dann kommt eine Ausgabe und da müsste dann irgendwas mit (root) stehen
<vieleFragen> hab ich und jetzt steht da : uid=0(root) gid=0(root) Gruppen=0(root)
<DaVu> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) Gruppen=0(root) 
<DaVu> perfekt
<DaVu> alles in Butter
<DaVu> was möchtest du noch?
<vieleFragen> Ich denk drüber nach un dbleib noch etwas
<DaVu> gern
<DaVu> ;)
<vieleFragen> Aber danke schonmal - etwas mehr habe ich das verstanden
<DaVu> Jetzt könnte man sich natürlich die Fragen stellen "Warum ist es für den Benutzer und für die Root rechte das gleiche Passwort? Und kann man das anders handhaben?"
<DaVu> Ja, kann man...muss man aber nicht
<vieleFragen> Vielleicht bin ich auch etwas Debian geprägt
<DaVu> debian != Ubuntu (!= = ungleich)
<vieleFragen> So viel weiss ich auch :) aber ich glaube ich habe mich noch nicht so viel mit sowas beschäftigt
<nagetier> Wenn man nur einen Nutzer hat, muss man sich da imho nicht wesentlich weiter mit auseinandersetzen
<nagetier> Und auch Debian lässt sich im Handumdrehen so konfigurieren
<vieleFragen> Also bei Debian war das so dass ich als root zum Beispiel kein Programm aus dem terminal starten kann weil die root-ebene nicht mit dem X-server verbunden ist.
<DaVu> unter Debian ist root doch ein nativ nutzbarer User, oder nicht?
<nagetier> DaVu: lässt sich nachträglich anpassen
<vieleFragen> was heisst nativ
<DaVu> vieleFragen: du kannst dich bei Ubuntu nur über Umwege direkt als "root" anmelden
<DaVu> das ist auch nicht empfohlen
<DaVu> bei Debian ist das, soweit ich weiß, standard
<vieleFragen> Bin ich denn mit sudo nicht root?
<DaVu> ja, eben..daher brauchst du das bei ubuntu auch nicht
<vieleFragen> ok
<vieleFragen> Ich lese mir mal mehr darüber durch. Aber fürs erste ist die Frage beantwortet. Außer jemand hat noch lust sudo und root zu ergründen :)
<DaVu> Da gibt es nichts zu ergründen
<DaVu> unter Ubuntu werden die Root-Rechte halt so vergeben
<DaVu> Nebenbei ist das unter Mint ebenso der Fall
<ppq> vieleFragen, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/       https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Administrator/          https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte/       https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen/
<DaVu> ;)
<DaVu> viel Stoff zu lesen ;)
<ppq> :)
<nagetier> zack, oom provoziert
<ppq> hihi
<DaVu> loool
<DaVu> Das war aber auch eine schere Geburt
<vieleFragen> Aber könnt Ihr mir helfen das besser zu verstehen? Was genau ist denn sudo? Ich weiss dass ich unter Debian mit su root werde... ich lese mir jetzt das hier noch mal durch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/
<DaVu> sudo = superuser do
<DaVu> "superuser" steht für "root"
<vieleFragen> Und was oder wer ist der Superuser?
<DaVu> root
<DaVu> wie ich schon sagte
<DaVu> siehst du ja an dem Befehl: sudo id
<DaVu> wenn du "id" ohne sudo ausführst siehst du eine andere ID als "0"
<DaVu> du kannst auch: sudo whoami
<DaVu> eingeben
<DaVu> da kommt dann "root" als Antwort
<DaVu> wenn du: whoami
<DaVu> ohne sudo eingibst, kommt dein normaler Benutzer
<vieleFragen> Dann ist root als konto deaktiviert und es steht in einer Liste wer root befehle geben darf?
<DaVu> so ist es
<nagetier> vieleFragen: su gibt dir nicht die Möglichkeit abzustufen, du bist root oder nicht.. sudo kann das durch die /etc/sudoers, allerdings ist das in der Standardkonfiguration nicht umgesetzt
<DaVu> ein root Konto brauchst du auch nicht und cih werde dir jetzt nicht sagen, wie du es aktvierst :D
<vieleFragen> ok. dank :)
<vieleFragen>  e ;)
<vieleFragen> besser ist das
<vieleFragen> Ich lass das jetzt so. Aber ich habe was dazu gelernt :)
<vieleFragen> Darf ich hier fragen was ihr findet unter Ubuntu als einen guten Programmier einstiegt?
<vieleFragen> Würde auch gerne etwas im hinblick auf Ubuntu machen
<DaVu> ok..das hat jetzt nichts mehr Ubuntu zu tun, da du unter jedem Betriebssystem programmieren kannst
<vieleFragen> ok. dann zieh ich die Frage zurück
<DaVu> Um es etwas Ubuntu-spezifisch zu belassen, solltest du dich mit der Bash (dem Terminal) befassen und erstmal ein wenig in das Scripten reinschauen
<DaVu> http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/shell_programmierung/
<DaVu> das hat mir sehr geholfen das ein oder andere zu verstehen
<DaVu> es ist nicht das "vorzeigewerk"
<DaVu> aber es ist nicht schlecht. 
<DaVu> Es ist halt recht alt, aber nicht unnütz
<DaVu> und kostenlos ;)
<vieleFragen> ok. danke
<vieleFragen> kann man eigentlich seinen nick hier reservieren?
<DaVu> bzgl OOP was hast du da schon für Erfahrungen?
<DaVu> vieleFragen: ja, kannst du. Du musst dich halt registrieren. Findest du, wenn du "freenode registration" googlest
<vieleFragen> OOP. Ich habe c++ von A-Z bis zur hälfte durchgelesen -> aber noch keine Idee gehabt was ich da mit machen kann - aber ich habe zeiger vertsanden und klassen . Dann habe ich mir java angeschaut und bin Momentan bei HTML JS PHP CSS -> und kurz davor mal etwas zu machen :)
<DaVu> ok...wir sollten das hier auch nicht zu weit abschweifen lassen...sonst klopft uns jokrebel wieder auf die Finger :D
<DaVu> Das ist ein Thema für den offtopic-Bereich
<DaVu> Ich habe da aber keine (großen) Erfahrungen...mehr oder minder bist du weiter als ich ;)
<DaVu> aber viel Spaß bei der Diskussion drüben
<vieleFragen> ok. ich melde mich an. Danke für das Gespräch. Wir lesen bestimmt wieder :) hat echt spaß gemacht
<ttyS3> Hi. Hab einen neuen Kernel installiert, aber kann nicht booten ("lvm not available"). Die Root-Partition ist verschlüsselt und hat kein lvm. Wenn ich den älteren Kernel (3.13.0.93) im Grub-Menü auswähle, kann ich die Passphrase eingeben. Beim neuen nicht. Was kann ich da machen?
<IchGucksLive> Guten tag Mein neuer pc hat eine Nvida Gforce8200  OS is 14.04 X86 Kernel driver in use: nouveau 
<IchGucksLive> kann ich das auf nvida ändern um eine gpu0 zubekommen
<IchGucksLive> NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200]
<IchGucksLive> muss ich da einen ppa driver installieren  apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<IchGucksLive> nvida settings ist installiert aus der repros
<maxcnc> Guten Abend HILFE nach Nvidia treiber install geht der rechner nciht mehr 
<maxcnc> nur jeder 5 startversuch kommt überhaupt auf den desktop
<maxcnc> 14.04 aber hone Dash leiste und Toppanel
<maxcnc> Rechte mouse dann komm ich in die einstellungen
<maxcnc> wenn ich dann die mouse bewege ist feierabend
<maxcnc> kann ich von dem OS hier ubuntu 10.04 die Xorgconf löschgen
<maxcnc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/488971/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-drivers-crash-system
<hgth> Nach einem Upgrade von 14.04 auf 16.04 fällt der Rechner alle 30 Sekunden in die Bereitschaft. Sobald ich ihn aufwecke, passiert das selbe wieder. Woran kann sowas liegen?
<stevieh> hgth: in die logs schauen: syslog, xsession-errors und das ganze power zeugse
<hgth> stevieh: syslog hat mich grad erschlagen. Wonach muss ich suchen?
<maxcnc> kann ich nouveau.modeset=0 zu der startzeile in grub eingeben funktioiniert das
<maxcnc> ubuntu dazu zwingen mit nouveau statt mit nvidia zustarten 
<maxcnc> ich probiers mal 
<stevieh> hgth: am besten um die Zeit rum, wo es passiert
<hgth> stevieh: Es passiert ständig, alle 30 Sekunden oder häufiger. Ich finde nichts, was ich verstehe und was dazu passt im syslog.
<stevieh> naja, dann poste halt mal einen ausschnitt davon im pastebin
<hgth> stevieh: Würde ich gerne aber ich kann ja nur im Notfallterminal darauf zugreifen auf einem Computer der nur ganz kurz ansprechbar ist und dann wieder einschläft.
<stevieh> und das macht der auch sofort nach einem reboot?
<hgth> stevieh: Ja
<tobias_> Hallo zusammen!
<hgth> bis zum Login startet er meistens, danna
<hgth> danach dann ständig Bereitschaft
<tobias_> ich hätte mal ne kurze frage... geht um rechte
<stevieh> hgth: dann könntest du ne live CD nehmen und dort an die logs oder schauen, ob das teil im notfallmodus stabiler startet
<tobias_> wenn ich die gespeicherten WLAN passwörter auslesen will brauche ich für den zugriff auf die configs root rechte... über das applet oder nmtui nicht, nmtui is unter /usr/bin als root:root drin... nur, wie kommt es dass ich z.b. nmtui auch als normaler benutzer starten kann? es is kein suid oder so gesetzt...
<mgolisch> beide sind frontend für den networkmanager
<tobias_> japp
<mgolisch> der Networkmanager dienst liest die daten aus
<tobias_> ja die laufen praktisch mit root rechten, richtig?
<tobias_> also zumindest nmtui
<mgolisch> Der NetworkManager dienst lauft als root
<mgolisch> nmtui oder nm-applet reden nur mit dem diesnt
<tobias_> okay... aber woher haben die dann praktisch die rechte
<mgolisch> garnicht, der dienst liest die dateien und liefert die informationen zurück
<mgolisch> oder was meinst du?
<tobias_> ich versteh schon was du meinst... naja hauptsächlich verstehe ich nicht, wie nmtui
<tobias_> oh mann sorry
<tobias_> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     252920 Jul 12 09:07 nmtui*
<tobias_> is klar ^^
<tobias_> danke! :)
<hgth> stevieh: Im Notfallmodus ist es (meistens) stabiler. Aber wie kriege ich von dort Logdateien zu Dir?
<dadrc> pastebinit ist ganz nützlich für sowas
<dadrc> installieren, dann mit `pastebinit /pfad/zum/log` aufrufen
<stevieh> so ist das
<dadrc> das gibt dir eine URL, die kannst du uns hier geben
<mgolisch> nmtui liest die dateien nicht selber, sondern sagt dem Networkmanager dienst das er sie lesen soll
<mgolisch> sozusagen
<tobias_> japp verstanden, danke für die erklärung :) weißt du wie die prozesse kommunizieren? und ob ich da mit python z.b. auch eingreifen könnte?
<IchGucksLive> So ich habs geschafft ich hab den recxhner wieder
<IchGucksLive> musste den config ordner löschen 
<IchGucksLive> damit unity wieder startret
<IchGucksLive> nicht zu fassen das nvidia so ein ärger macht
<IchGucksLive> ok schluss für heute 
<IchGucksLive> da hat man 3D unterstützun g ne tolle Gra und 64bit und nun gehts net
<IchGucksLive> wir arbeiten drann 
<manuel> hi
<manuel> ich habe ein bekanntes problem...weis aber nicht ob es eine lösung gibt.
<kante> nabend, kennt sich jemand mit video dvds aus? ich möchte eine video-spur aus einem VIDEO_TS ordner extrahieren
<manuel> hier wird gerade nicht sehr viel geschrieben ^^
<_moep_> woher willst du das beurteilen? du bist doch erst ~40 Minuten hier
<_moep_> was erwartest du denn 100x "sorry ka"
<manuel> also bei 148 angemeldeten usern....
<_moep_> von denen wieviele am idlen sind?
<_moep_> aber auf deine frage bezogen
<_moep_> hast du die firmware installiert?
<manuel> die firmware? sorry bin noch nicht sehr erfahren mit linux...(umstig vor ca. 3minaten)
<_moep_> bei mancher hardware musst du eine firmware installen, die vom hersteller kommt und nicht open source ist (daher idR im einem non-free repository)
<_moep_> bzgl deiner karte
<_moep_> Treibermodul ist ab Ubuntu 14.04 im Kernel enthalten aber meist instabil. Bluetooth funktioniert auch nicht. 1
<_moep_> sieht also schlecht aus
<_moep_> was du machen kannst, das linux kernel log zu beobachten, ob da ein neuer treiber vorhanden ist
<Longbottom> kante: Schonmal gegoogelt? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVDs_manuell_rippen/ oder https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVDs_rippen/ schaut doch gut aus.
<manuel> könnte man da nicht bisschen rum probieren mit anderen treibern von karten die laufen sollen?
<manuel> was muss ich dafür tun?
<_moep_> manuel: nein, das kannst du vergessen. du betreibst einen Tesla ja auch nicht mit Diesel
<manuel> :-D ich will ja auch ein auto was man hört ;-)
<manuel> war nur so eine idee..
<andreas_> Hallo zusammen
<linuxandy> hallo
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-11
<Inge5568> Huhu! Ich hab da einen Untertitel-Editor namens Aegisub, der stürzt in letzter Zeit jedes Mal ab, wenn ich versuche, die Timings zu verschieben, hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegt?
<Inge5568> Ich hatte das schon mal, als das Systemvolume voll war, aber aktuell hab ich überall genug Platz und auch keine alten Linuxheader, die irgendwas verstopfen oder dergleichen. Aegisub neu installiert hab ich auch schon
<nagetier> Inge5568: Wenn du Programme aus der Konsole heraus startest geben sie Meldungen in dieser aus, oft sind diese hilfreich
<Inge5568> nagetier, OK! https://pastebin.com/7RWpD1FM
<le_bot> Title: rentier@rentier-System-Product-Name:~$ aegisub-3.0 %f Fontconfig warning: "/etc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Inge5568> ich glaube, bis 'manually' kam direkt beim Öffnen und der Rest dann erst nach dem Crash
<Inge5568> beim zweiten Versuch kam der Rest allerdings GAR nicht
<Bambus> morgen
<ca_> hi@all
<kriech0r> o/ jemand erfahrung damit linux aus einem laufenden system heraus via console auf eine externe platte zu installieren? funktioniert doch eigtl fast wie eine arch installation mit chroot und bootable flag für die partition etc, oder?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_mit_debootstrap/
<le_bot> Title: Installation mit debootstrap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> im prinzip könnte man das sogar mit virtualbox machen
<ppq> zumindest wenns keine UEFI installation werden soll
<kriech0r> hab nen 16.04 server mit nem externan USB bay. will ein system fertig machen für nen altes acer NAS, kein UEFI
<ppq> na dann besser debootstrap
<kriech0r> oki :)
<Inge5568> Huhu! Ich hab da einen Untertitel-Editor namens Aegisub, der stürzt in letzter Zeit jedes Mal ab, wenn ich versuche, die Timings zu verschieben, hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegt?
<Inge5568> Ich hatte das schon mal, als das Systemvolume voll war, aber aktuell hab ich überall genug Platz und auch keine alten Linuxheader, die irgendwas verstopfen oder dergleichen. Aegisub neu installiert hab ich auch schon
<nagetier> Inge5568: Die jetzt vorhandene Ausgabe sollte mitgesendet werden
<nagetier> ^ https://pastebin.com/7RWpD1FM - die entsprechende Fehlermeldung
<le_bot> Title: rentier@rentier-System-Product-Name:~$ aegisub-3.0 %f Fontconfig warning: "/etc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Inge5568> nagetier, Ausgabe?
<ppq> hihi, wenn man die fehlermeldung googelt findet man deinen pastebin link, nagetier 
<ppq> klingt nach bug,
<nagetier> ppq: joa, drei Ausgaben oder so.. :)
<nagetier> Inge5568: Ab wann trat das Problem denn auf, könnte evtl. eine ältere Version vom Programm helfen?
<Inge5568> vorgestern. und die Version, die ich drauf hab, ist seit vor 2013 nicht geändert worden 
<Inge5568> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aegisub/3.0.4-2build1/+changelog
<ppq> habs gerade mal mit der version in 16.04 probiert, die läuft. das ist 3.2
<Inge5568> nagetier,  und ich hab auch an meinem System nix gemacht.
<Inge5568> nagetier, außer automatische Updates natürlich... da gibt es doch bestimmt eine Logdatei, was da in den letzten Tagen geupdated wurde?
<k1l_> intel graka?
<Inge5568> k1l_, onboard
<k1l_> könntest mal probieren auf uxa zu stellen anstatt sna. das wird zumindestens bei einem anderen bug auf launchpad erwähnt, wo es den xserver killt.
<Inge5568> k1l aha. Wie geht das?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel/#Leistungs-oder-Darstellungsprobleme
<le_bot> Title: Intel › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> die ausgabe im pastebin ist allerdings nich das eigentliche problem, sondern mehr ein folgefehler. 
<k1l_> eine ausgabe nach einem reboot wäre mal gut
<k1l_> Inge5568: evtl bist du da auch besser bedient, wenn du direkt die aegisub leute mal fragst
<Inge5568> k1l_,  ich hab den Eindruck, die gibt es nicht mehr.
<Inge5568> k1l_, aber das Programm hat sich ja nun seit Jahren nicht verändert, es muss eigentlich was an meinem Rechner sein, das in den letzten paar Tagen /Wochen geändert wurde, und das muss eigentlich ein automatisches Update gewesen sein
<k1l_> ja das ist ja das problem an veralteter software. die basis verändert sich.
<k1l_> aber wie gesagt: die fehlermeldung ist nichtssagend. 
<nagetier> Inge5568: Dein Ubuntu ist älter als 16.04?
<Inge5568> nagetier, ja, ich nehm immer noch Trusty
<Inge5568> nagetier, nach jedem Update geht erst mal die Hälfte wichtiger Dinge[TM] nicht mehr, die ich dringend zum Brötchen verdienen brauche
<nagetier> Ja, ohne größeren Grund würde ich dann auch nicht wechseln (wollen)
<jokrebel> Inge5568: mit welchem Kernel?
<Inge5568> jok mit dem, den das letzte Auto-Update da reingemacht hat, 3.13.0-108-generic x86_64
<Inge5568> ok ich reboote dann ma
<belanthor> hiho, is it possible to download a deb file with all dependencies via command line?
<belanthor> wieso red ich english... kann man ein deb file mit allen abhängigkeiten downloaden?
<k1l_> es gibt apt-get download. mit den abhängigkeiten musste mal die optionen angucken
<belanthor> hmm, ok andere frage, ich seh grad das geht trotzdem nicht, ich hab ein ubuntu core und kann nicht ins internet weil ich dafür proprietäre software brauch, die ich über das paket firmware-b43-installer kriege, aber wenn ich das paket installiere, will er schon online gehen und was runterladen, auf dem rechner hab ich allerdings parallel mint installiert, wo alles geht, kann ich da irgendwie tricksen?
<k1l_> ubuntu core is aber snap based
<k1l_> das arbeitet eigentlich gar nicht mit apt und .deb paketen.
<jokrebel> oha b43 wird immer noch gebraucht?
<belanthor> öhm, ist ein 16.04.2 lts, ich mein apt ging da noch, ab er ich schau mir das nochmal an
<k1l_> belanthor: du hast ubuntu-core gesagt.
<belanthor> sorry
<k1l_> wenn du nur ein ubuntu server oder ubuntu minimal install meinst, dann ist das quasi ein desktop ohne desktop und da geht apt natürlich
<jokrebel> belanthor: Am einfachsten gehen die WLAN Treiber ala $b43* per LAN Kabel zu installieren
<belanthor> das meinte ich, jap, sorry, lan kabel hab ich im moment nicht, aber für später, da muss ich dann die /etc/network/interfaces anpassen, richtig?
<k1l_> hast du da einen desktop laufen? mit networkmanager?
<belanthor> nope, headless, nur kommandozeile
<k1l_> ja, dann musste das dort machen.
<belanthor> okay, dann muss ich mich noch bissel schlau lesen, ich danke euch erstmal
<jokrebel> nein
<jokrebel> man kann das passende Paket auch offline einspielen. Das ist aber etwas frickeliger.
<nagetier> belanthor: Du kannst das Paket natürlich unter Mint laden und dem Ubuntu zuspielen
<k1l_> du kannst aber auch gucken was der installer in dem paket runterladen will und das manuell machen. das ist aber meistens mehr arbeit als einmal ein lan kabel dranhalten
<nagetier> afaik ist es nur ein Paket
<jokrebel> belanthor: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx/
<le_bot> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * nagetier und eigentlich ja nur eine Datei aus dem Paket (wenn ich nicht irre)
<k1l_> nagetier: nee, pakete können auch nochmal intern installer starten (die inet brauchen)
<nagetier> 1imho klappte das bei dem Paket, eigentlich wird ja nur die Firmware für genau die eine Hardware benötigt
<nagetier> k1l_: 
<nagetier> Und die konnte man extrahieren und nach /lib/firmware schieben.. oder wo sie mittlerweile auch immer hingehören
<belanthor> ja, so wie k1l_ sagte, beim install versucht er eine verbindung aufzubauen um was runterzuladen, was logischerweise noch nicht geht
<nagetier> Aber ich mag auch gerade auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer zu sein :)
<jokrebel> wenn es um https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx/ geht wäre es während der Installation mit nem LAN Kabel dran recht einfach. Aber es geht auch nachträglich offline
<le_bot> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-12
<kriech0r> o/ morgenstund hat gold im mund
<vlt> Bäh! Eklig.
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen! Frage zu Firefox 55.02 unter Ubuntu 16.04 LTS: Welche Ansicht->Textkodierung anklicken, um Umlaute zu sehen?
<Rolfi> zum Beispiel auf https://www.tandempartners.org/anzeigen  oder ist das Sache der Website?
<le_bot> Title: Anzeigen - TandemPartners (at www.tandempartners.org)
<moveax> Rolfi: das ist seite der sache
<moveax> ö wirkt so als ob dort versucht wird iso als utf8 darzustellen
<Rolfi> Ich möchte dort veröffentlichen. Welche Textkodierung muß ich bei mir einstellen?
<Rolfi> Mir ist unklar, wie ich ich die Darstellung (beim Einstellen, später beim Lesen) korrekt hinbekomme bzw. ob ich überhaupt Einfluß habe. 
<moveax> Rolfi: wenn du utf8 benutzt, sollte das ok sein. Dein Browser teilt mit welche Textkodierung du nutzt, der rest wird serverseitig verarbeitet
<moveax> wenn dort zum Beispiel die Datenbank und die Anzeige der Webseite auf unterschiedlichen Zeichensätzen arbeiten, kommen solche Darstellungsfehler zu stande
<Rolfi> Ansicht->Textkodierung->Unicode Wie stelle ich utf8 ein?
<moveax> wenn du noch nichts eingestellt hast, gehe ich davon aus, das es schon so ist
<Rolfi> Wenn ich meinen Text so schreibe, erscheint er falsch in der Anzeige. 
<Rolfi> Frage: Problem des Schreibens, des Lesens oder des Servers?
<moveax> Rolfi: das ist serverseitig
<moveax> schau, wenn der server antwortet sendet er mit: "content-type:text/html; charset=UTF-8" als beispiel
<moveax> das sagt deinem browser, hier ist utf-8 text, verarbeite ihn bitte entsprechend
<moveax> das könntest du vll überschreiben, das macht in der regel aber kein anderer user
<moveax> die müssen serverseitig einstellen wie das ganze dargestellt werden muss
<moveax> (dein browser sendet es nicht mit, da habe ich mich vorhin vertan)
<Rolfi> Also ist nicht mein Eingabeproblem beim Erstellen der Anzeige?
<moveax> richtig
<Rolfi> Ah, danke!
<moveax> gerne
<Rolfi> Schönen Tag noch!
<moveax> ebenfalls
<empedokles78> Salve, gibt's ein Plugin um die Songs in Rhythmebox zu normalisieren (damit sie gleich laut sind)?
<k1l_> ich fürchte mit so spezial rhythmbox fragen bist du bei den rhythmbox profis besser aufgehoben.
<k1l_> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Rhythmbox/Plugins/
<le_bot> Title: Apps/Rhythmbox/Plugins - GNOME Wiki! (at wiki.gnome.org)
<Frickelpit> was ist denn mit mp3gain?
<empedokles78> Frickelpit, ist das ein Plugin?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> das kann man so installieren
<empedokles78> Kommandozeilenmanipulation?
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MP3Gain/
<le_bot> Title: MP3Gain › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> vorrausgesetzt es geht um mp3
<empedokles78> Frickelpit, Danke, werde heute Abend einmal das GUI ansehen.
<Frickelpit> empedokles78: denk aber daran, dass das normalisieren auch zu übersteuern führen kann
<empedokles78> Frickelpit, wird dann nur immer das abweichende MP3 neue berechnet oder alle?
<Frickelpit> alle anhand eines Wertes
<empedokles78> Frickelpit, das ist dann nicht so toll. Eigentlich habe ich sogar eine Erweiterung namens ReplayGain aktiviert, nützt nur anscheinend nix.
<empedokles78> Da lässt sich nur eine Vorverstärkung (derzeit 0.0 db) einstellen.
<empedokles78> "Von beiden Methoden darf man keine Wunder erwarten, denn die Lautheit kann hierdurch nicht beeinflusst werden. MP3Gain unterstützt beide dieser Varianten." (MP3Gain) verstehe ich übrigens nicht. Ich dachte, genau das sei der Sinn der Normalisierung oder von REplayGain.
<empedokles78> Die Erhöhung der Lautstärke von leisen Songs.
<vlt> empedokles78: ReplayGain ist eine Meta-Angabe (beispielsweise im Header) einer Audio-Datei.
<vlt> empedokles78: Wenn das Stück also schonmal analysiert wurde, kann dieser Wert für eine Voraussteuerung verwendet werden.
<empedokles78> vlt, ja, das habe ich auch so verstanden, aber die Normalisierung doch nicht. Und bei beidem sollte im Endeffekt die Lautstärke dann höher sein.
<empedokles78> Kommt ein mp3-player mit dieser Metangabe klar?
<vlt> empedokles78: Auch eine Normalisierung *kann* durch Setzen von ReplayGain erfolgen.
<vlt> Dabei änderst Du eben nicht das Material, sondern nur den Header.
<vlt> Brauchst aber einen Player, der das ausliest und berücksichtigt.
<vlt> MP3Gain kann wohl beides.
<vlt> Also Ändern der Daten oder einfach nur Header schreiben.
<empedokles78> vlt, wie erkenne ich, ob mein mp3-walkman sowas unterstützt?
<vlt> empedokles78: Keine Ahnung. Aufkleber drauf?
<empedokles78> naja, im wiki stand: "Sobald -r, -a, -g oder -l benutzt wird, wird kein Replay Gain verwendet, sondern normalisiert."
<vlt> :-D
<vlt> ok
<empedokles78> Jetzt müsste nur noch Rhythmbox sowas können.
<empedokles78> Bin noch hierauf gestossen: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/python-rgain dieses soll angeblich mp3gain abgelöst haben. Habt ihr kein wiki?
<le_bot> Title: python-rgain : Xenial (16.04) : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<empedokles78> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den guis gtk u. gt bzw. welches sollte ich wählen?
<leszek> empedokles78: du meinst gtk und qt?
<empedokles78> ja.
<empedokles78> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MP3Gain-GUI/
<le_bot> Title: MP3Gain-GUI › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> empedokles78: kommt darauf an welchen Desktop du verwendest. Im Grunde laufen beide auf allen Desktops. Aber die GTK Variante integriert sich in einen GTK basierenden Desktop wie Gnome oder Unity oder LXDE oder XFCE besser als die Qt Variante die sich dafür in KDE Plasma, LXQt und Lumina besser integriert
<empedokles78> Ich glaube Unity.
<empedokles78> Der Finder integriert sich etwas besser.
<jokrebel> kann man eigentlich auch nur das /home des Hauptusers so absperren/verschlüsseln, das man anderen usern trotzdem Adminrechte geben kann um Updates und Installationen ohne Einschränkung machen zu können, aber eben _nicht_ auf die persönlichen Daten des Hauptnutzer zugreifen kann/können?
<debitux> du kannst bei der installation auswählen ob du deinen homefolder verschlüsseln willst
<k1l_> home verschlüsseln halt. das kann dann nur mit dem passwort entschlüsselt werden
<jokrebel> geht das auch nachträglich?
<jokrebel> bei der Ersteinrichtung war das noch nicht absehbar, dass da irgenwann auch noch ein Zweit-Admin dran darf
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten/#Homeverzeichnis-umstellen
<le_bot> Title: Einrichten › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<frostschutz> jokrebel, das ganze basiert dann auf der annahme, daß die andern user dir nichts böses wollen und sich nicht auskennen
<frostschutz> jokrebel, gescheiter wärs, du schränkst die root-rechte eben doch ein. wenn die nur updates machen können sollen, dann halt nur updates und fertig
<frostschutz> wenn die andern root-rechte haben bringt die verschlüsselung auch nix. sobald du aufmachst hat jeder zugriff
<jokrebel> auch wenn der erste eingelogged user nur der 2.Admin ist und der Hauptuser seit dem booten nicht eingelogged war?
<debitux> dann hat der 2. Admin eigentlich keine Chance an deine Daten zu kommen
<jokrebel> nur: "Dabei werden aber alle Daten gelöscht! " ... dann kann ich ja auch gleich einfach alles schützenswerte aus dem Home entfernen - ist eh die Frage, ob dort alte Mail, Browserverläufe, Lesezeichen, Schriftstücke je wieder benötigt werden würden. 
<jokrebel> wenn die Daten dann erst mal eh weg wären brauch ich auch keine Verschlüsselung mehr
<debitux> oder du legst nen zweiten user an mit verschlüsselung
<debitux> und schiebst deine daten da rüber
<jokrebel> hm, wär vielleicht auch ne Variante.
<jokrebel> Ich werd mit jetzt wohl erst mal diese Daten des Erstusers etwas genauer anschaun müssen. Eigentlich ist der ja bereits auf ein anderes System vor längerer Zeit migriert (und dort dann weitergeführt) worden. Sollte also eigentlich gar nicht mehr nötig sein. 
<debitux> :D
<jokrebel> oh? Warum kann ich diese HD nun nicht per USB-Adapter booten?      error: invalid extend.     Entering rescue mode ...
<jokrebel> grub rescue>
<jokrebel> letzten lief die noch per SATA in nem Laptop angeschlossen
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, ohne Ahnung zu haben, erwartet ein auf der USB Platte installierter Grub andere Platten?
<debitux> was sagen die smart werte? wie sieht die boot/grub/grub.cfg des systems auf der platte aus? kannst du die daten von nem anderen system aus lesen?
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Nein. Die lief als erste und einzige Platte in nem Laptop
<jokrebel> werd sie wohl doch erst mal wieder in das "letzte Laptop" in dem sie lief reinbaun
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, dann wuerde ich debitux Ansatz auffassen und mal die Partitionen kontrollieren. Musst du die ueberhaupt von der booten?
<debitux> jokrebel: eventuell sucht das grub nach "/dev/sda1" oder so, und ist nicht auf UUIDs configured
<jokrebel> macht halt wohl das durchforsten und entfernen von schützemwertem einfacher dachte ich
<debitux> dann würde das nicht funktionieren an nem anderen system
<jokrebel> hm, ja verständlich
<debitux> das kannst du im file /boot/grub/grub.cfg nachschauen
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, einfach anstecken und einhaengen faende ich da einfacher. Verschluesselte Heimatverzeichnisse kann man ganz leicht einhaengen mit einem Kommando, das ich jetzt nicht auswendig weisz.
<jokrebel> is ja gar nicht verschlüsselt
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, und du musst dich nicht aus deiner gewohnten Umgebung bewegen.
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, na dann.
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Aber wenn ich da rein boote, ist das ja auch eine ältere gewohnte Umgebung ;-)
<debitux> also entweder die boot.cfg anpassen, oder die hdd einfach als externen speicher nutzen auf dem du deine daten backuppst. so würd ich das machen
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, ahso, an dann. ^^
<jokrebel> eigentlich kann auch nicht viel schief gehen. Der Laptop hat mit der alten Platte (und dessen Hostnamen) erst kürzlich per DejaDup noch ein Backup aktuallisiert. 
<Nebi> Hi, habe eine Frage auf die ich keine Antwort durch googeln gefunden habe. Vielleicht kann einer von wuch gerade weiterhelfen. Kennt ihr den Hintergrundprocess "We"??
<ppq> Nebi, nein. schau doch mal in der ausgabe des befehls "ps -eF" wie der wirklich heißt
<Nebi> Es ist gerade dabei 2.5gb ram und alle meine prozessoren zu beanspruchen und ich komme nicht darauf was es ist
<ppq> (oder htop, wenn du das installiert hast)
<Nebi> ahh, vielen Dank! Durch "ps -eF" habe ich gesehen: Irgendetwas mit Firefox!
<Nebi> (wobei ich nur youtube und drei stackoverflow tabs aufhab... aber zumindest weiss ich nun wo der Wurm liegt)
<empedokles78> Kennt sich jemand mit easyMP3gain aus?
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-13
<holgersson> empedokles78: Stell bitte eine konkrete Frage - damit steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Antworten drastisch ;-)
<miip> habe hier ein IPv6 DNS problem in einem Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS und zwar benutzt er nicht den resolver der per dhcp verteilt wird, hat da einer ne idee? -> https://hastebin.com/anavozatey.rb
<le_bot> Title: hastebin (at hastebin.com)
<nagetier> miip: Wenn das nur Text ist, paste mal bitte woanders
<miip> oh hups hier: https://hastebin.com/raw/anavozatey
<nagetier> joa, auch gut, danke :)
<empedokles78> Wie funktioniert esasyMP3gain?: Ich habe 3 Songs im GUI geladen und nun?
<empedokles78> Analysiert habe ich sie übrigens auch schon.
<leszek> hast du dir die wiki seite dazu angeschaut? Ich denke da steht wie es funktioniert
<empedokles78> leszek, die half mir nicht wirklich weiter (zudem kommt das programm in englisch daher). Ich schätze nach der Lektüre einmal das Analysieren reicht, wenn man die Metainfos anpassen will? Wobei Analysieren dann eine etwas merkwürdige Überschrift dafür ist.
<leszek> ich kenne das programm jetzt nicht. Ich würde für audio bearbeitung eher audacity verwenden
<doev> hi. Wenn ich einen Port per ssh tunnele, ist der immer für TCP und UDP offen?
<kcalb> doev: nur TCP
<vlt> Üblicherweise nut TCP
<vlt> *nur
<vlt> Da gibt es aber Tricks mit nc und fifo-Pipes.
<doev> vlt, ok, dann muss ich udp extra öffnen, oder geht das nicht?
<empedokles78> Hmm.. Audacity ist nicht Ubuntu-Default.
<vlt> doev: Alles, was ich bisher gefunden habe, war immer mit fifo, wenn ich SSH wollte. VPN macht dann manchmal schon mehr Sinn.
<leszek> empedokles78: das mag sein. Du kannst es aber herunterladen und installieren aus den Paketquellen
<k1l_> empedokles78: der ubuntu default deckt nicht alle anwendungsfälle ab. es ist aber in den ubuntu quellen und kann einfach installiert werden
<doev> vlt, ein vpn einzurichten wollte ich mir ja sparen ^^
<vlt> doev: Dachte ich mir :)
<wayneman> hi
<empedokles78> k1l_, ich dachte halt, die Defaultprogramme seien einfach die derzeit ausgereiftesten. An Rhythmbox gefällt mir vor allem die Schwarze Oberfläche, die sich natlos in Unity integriert. Audacious habe ich auch mal installiert. Vielleicht irre ich mich, aber ich glaube das legte aus den Playlisten keine Alben auf dem Player an, sondern nur die Einzelsongs. Irgendwas hat jedenfalls nicht ganz geklappt.
<leszek> empedokles78: ne man hat sich eben nur einige Programme ausgewählt die man als Standard liefern will
<leszek> das ist geschmackssache und hat nicht immer was mit Softwarequalität zu tun
<leszek> Es gibt auch viele "Spezialprogramme" wie Videoeditor, eben Audioeditor usw. die nicht standardmäßig ausgeliefert werden. Dafür gibt es dann auch spezielle Distributionen, wie z.B. meine Neptune Distribution die darauf eher augenmerk legt
<empedokles78> leszek, verstehe. Was bei diesen Audioplayern generell auffällt, ist, das die Playlisten alle mit absoluten Pfaden arbeiten und nur auf die Festplatte verlinken.
<leszek> möglich. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich das wenig getestet haben. Einen Grund dafür wird es wohl geben. Aber die Player können auch mit Playlisten die relative Pfade haben arbeiten
<moveax> perl -pi -e 's/path\/to\/delete\///g'
<moveax> relative pfade lassen sich ja erstellen im nachgang
<empedokles78> Da bin ich zu wenig fit in der Komandozeile. Ich werde später einmal eine Playliste hier posten.
<doev> Ich habe zwei Server: local und remote. local kann per ssh auf remote, aber remote nicht auf local. Kann ich tzrotzdem socat benutzen um bidirektional zwischen den Maschinen zu tunneln?
<dadrc> im notfall über einen ssh-reverse-tunnel
<doev> Ich möchte das erstmal mit dem DNS-Service probieren.
<doev> Ich hatte kurzzeitig hiermit Erfolg: http://zarb.org/~gc/html/udp-in-ssh-tunneling.html
<le_bot> Title: Performing UDP tunneling through an SSH connection (at zarb.org)
<doev> aber es war nicht von Dauer.
<Tim_tim> wie öffne ich eine Datei vom Terminal aus?
<dadrc> mit dem passenden programm. oder du lässt xdg-open entscheiden, welches programm wohl passend ist
<Tim_tim>  ich habe gerade die Datei .Xmodmap erstellt. jetzt möchte ich sie zum editieren öffnen..
<dadrc> `nano .Xmodmap` wäre dann eine Option
<Tim_tim> danke :)
<Tim_tim> xev ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25528068/ was davon ist die betätigte Taste?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tim_tim> Ist das 'keys:  4294967205' ?
<c800|5> Tim_tim: der keycode befindet sich unter der sektion "KeyPress event" / https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xev/
<le_bot> Title: xev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tim_tim> xev | grep keycode funktioniert bei den maustasten nicht. das funktioniert nur bei der tastatur
<Tim_tim> wie finde ich den keycode der Maustasten des Trackpads heraus?
<c800|5> Tim_tim: steht in dem arikel
<Tim_tim> ok
<jokrebel> Tim_tim: Versuchs mal ohne den grepbefehl dahinter. Hier sieht man schon Maus- und Touchpad.Tastenklicks
<Tim_tim> xev | grep button  funktioniert bestens :)
<Tim_tim> wenn ich jetzt die Taste deaktiviere, laufe ich dann nicht in Gefahr dass auch meine USB Maus nicht mehr funktioniert?
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<RedNifre> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage, wie tippe ich denn am sinnvollsten eine Binärdatei ein? Ich will gerade einfach ein paar ASCII-bytes sowie hex-bytes in eine Datei tippen, etwa "'bla' FF 00 7F 'EOF'" oder so.
<RedNifre> Grafische Hexeditoren sind mir bekannt, aber gibt es ne Möglichkeit das einfach über die Kommandozeile zu machen?
<Longbottom> RedNifre: xxd könnte dir helfen.
<RedNifre> ah, sieht gut aus
<Tim_tim> gibt's nen extra chanel für netzwerk settings?
<Rochvellon> wenn es Ubuntu betrifft, bist Du hier schon richtig
<aekkie> Hi Leute, ich hab da n Problem mit der Cam unter Raspberry Ubuntu Mate - bin ich da hier richtig?
<k1l_> aekkie: just ask :)
<aekkie> gut, also ich bin totaler Neuling, hab mir n Raspi B + Batterie + die Cam mit dem Flachband (1.3 ?) + Mini-Ansteckmonitor geholt und versuch irgendwie da n Bild drauf zu bekommen ~ das Betriebssystem Ubuntu Mate läuft sehr gut und weitestgehend flüssig, Internet über Lan geht auch, aber weder Cheese noch Camorama geben was raus ~ da gibts nur Fehler (Device not found ...) ~ aber über "sudo i2cdetect -y 1" wird mir n Raster (?) angezeigt 
<aekkie> und auch im "Bios" (oder wie man das nennt hab ich die Cam angeschalten / aktiviert ... ich hab schon alle Internetseiten durchforstet und ausprobiert und das System 3x neu installiert ... ich hab Null PLan --.--* 
<aekkie> Ach ja - Kontakte hab ich auch überprüft ~ nix verbogen oder geknickt, hab beim Zusammenbau aufgepasst ...
<aekkie> Und "sudo i2cdetect -y 0" gibt die Fehlermeldung: "Error: Could not open file `/dev/i2c-0' or `/dev/i2c/0': No such file or directory"
<k1l_> anscheinend muss man dafür etwas hand anlegen: https://larrylisky.com/2016/11/24/enabling-raspberry-pi-camera-v2-under-ubuntu-mate/
<le_bot> Title: Enabling Raspberry Pi Camera V2 under Ubuntu Mate – Larrylisky's Wiki (at larrylisky.com)
<aekkie> hmm ... auf der Seite war ich auch schon, habs aber nich gemacht weil der sich auf die V2.1 Cam (8MP) bezieht und ich die V1.3 (5MP) hab ... trotzdem machen?
<k1l_> ich hab keinen rpi und keine camera. aber das scheint so der weg zu sein
<aekkie> ... is zum heulen ... die LED leuchtet, das System erkennts anscheinend, nur die Progs bekommen die Signale anscheinend nich ... 
<Tim_tim> wo ist der unterschied zwischen FRITZ!Box als IP-Client einrichten und FRITZ!Box als kaskadierten Router einrichten?
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-14
<neoroar> exit
<Chris_> Hallo Zusammen :D kann mir evtl jemand helfen Ubuntu auf einem System ohne Monitor zu installieren?
<sdx23> Chris_: ausführlicher?
<Chris_> Ich habe einen TerraMaster F2 - 220 gekauft (kleiner 2Bay NAS) und würde darauf gerne Ubuntu bzw Ubuntu-Server installieren, nur ist mir das bisher nicht gelungen .. Am Gerät befindet sich leider keine Möglichkeit ein Display anzuschließen und ich weiß nun nich wie ich durch den Setup komme ...
<sdx23> Chris_: am besten verwendest du das UART. Du brauchst aber entsprechende Hardware (rs232 to usb Adapter). Pinout zB hier https://forum.nas-central.org/viewtopic.php?f=299&t=16601
<sdx23> Ob die Architektur überhaupt geeignet ist, wäre auch noch herauszufinden.
<TheEbolaDoc> Er hat nen Intel Celeron Dual-Core 2,41GHz m
<TheEbolaDoc> Also von der Sache her nehm ich ne normale Architektur an 
<TheEbolaDoc> Ich bin übrigens Chris
<TheEbolaDoc> https://ark.intel.com/de/products/78866/Intel-Celeron-Processor-J1800-1M-Cache-up-to-2_58-GHz 
<le_bot> Title: Intel® Celeron® Processor J1800 (1M Cache, up to 2.58 GHz) Produktspezifikationen (at ark.intel.com)
<TheEbolaDoc> Laut der Intel seite müsste er den 64-bit Befehlssatz unterstützen 
<sdx23> Klingt doch gut. Uart-Adapter brauchst du trotzdem. Komplett blind geht für Systeme, die man kennt; sonst eher weniger. Wichtig bei dem Adapter sind auch die Pegel, tendenziell 3.3V oder 5V.
<TheEbolaDoc> Jaa genau :D 
<TheEbolaDoc> Also so was wie ein vorinstalliertes Ubuntu oder so gibts da ned? 
<TheEbolaDoc> Weil ich mal schon versucht hatte einfach auf meinem Laptop Ubuntu-Server auf die SSD, die ich fürs nas gekauft hab, zu installieren und dann dort einzustecken
<sdx23> Naja, du kannst googeln ob das schonmal wer getan hat. Falls gut dokumentiert, geht es blind. Sonst siehe oben. Mit Erfahrung ginge vllt. ein passendes preseed Skript zu schreiben. Aber ich würde echt UART empfehlen, dann weisst du auch, was du tust.
<nagetier> Die c't hatte da wohl einen Artikel zu, Ausgabe 17/2017
<nagetier> Auch kann an die Kiste wohl ein Monitor mittels Adapter angeschlossen werden
<nagetier> https://www.kickinass.net/terramaster-f2-220-nas-mit-openmediavault/
<le_bot> Title: TerraMaster F2-220 NAS mit OpenMediaVault – kickinass.net (at www.kickinass.net)
<TheEbolaDoc> Danke für den Tipp, ich versuch mich mal dran :D 
<nagetier> TheEbolaDoc: das ging eher an sdx23, von dir hätte ich mir gewünscht das schon selber vor dem Kauf in Erfahrung gebracht zu haben ;)
<nagetier> TheEbolaDoc: Aber mit dem Monitor wird sich die Sache wohl deutlich vereinfachen
<TheEbolaDoc> Das wurde in dem Sinn auch eher an mich heran getragen :D also mein Vater hat das gerät bestellt und gemeint ich soll doch ma was draus machen :D 
<nagetier> das sind mir die Richtigen ;)
<TheEbolaDoc> Aber man wächst ja bekanntlich an seinen Herausforderungen :D 
<TheEbolaDoc> Danke für deinen Vorschlag ;D Die Maschine läuft :D 
<somejoe> Hallo, habe eben Xubuntu 16.04 installiert. Nach dem ersten Start wurde eine Aktualisierung der deutschen Sprachpakete vorgenommen. Habe danach neu gestartet, aber leider ist der Firefox immer noch in Englisch. Weiß jemand Rat?
<k1l_> bei updates dauert es manchmal etwas, bis die deutsch übersetzung auch als update ausgeliefert wird.
<somejoe> apt-cache policy "firefox-locale-de"
<somejoe> firefox-locale-de:
<somejoe>   Installiert:           55.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<somejoe> is das nicht die Übersetzung?
<TheEbolaDoc> https://support.mozilla.org/de/questions/934626
<le_bot> Title: How to change the present English Version into German Version?? | Firefox-Hilfeforum | Mozilla-Hilfe (at support.mozilla.org)
<somejoe> Ok danke
<Approach> Meine Apache2 Server wird von chinesen angegriffen XD, habe die mittels IP's geblockt. Die bekommen nur noch 403 Fehlerseiten angezeigt. Trotzdem machen die noch ganz viele Request.
<Approach> Jemand eine idee wie ich da dran gehe?
<k1l_> die iprange direkt per iptables blocken?
<TheEbolaDoc> Wird die Seite geddost oder is das n login-bot/hydra? 
<Frickelpit> Approach: fail2ban kann da auch helfen
<Approach> TheEbolaDoc: wird gedosst
<Approach> viele verschiedene IP's
<rhea90> Abend ich habe ein Python Skript welches ich minütlich über einen Cronjob laufen lassen will und bekomme das nicht zum laufen. Ausführbar habe ich das Skript bereits gemacht und ebenso dies hinzugefügt: #!/usr/bin/env python
<rhea90> im cronjob selber ist auch nicht viel was falsch sein kann: * * * * * python /home/tony/PycharmProjects/show_msg/show_msg.py ne Idee?
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-15
<dekard> test
<Tim_tim> Hallo, was ist ein IPv4 Netzwerk und woher weiss ich welche Adresse ich angeben muss?
<moveax> das ist in der regel unter anderem dein lokales heimnetzwerk
<moveax> wo sollst du die ipv4 adresse denn angeben?
<Tim_tim> bei der FritzBox, statische ipv4 route
<moveax> was versuchst du denn mit der fritzbox einzustellen? normalerweise macht die das ganze automatisch
<Tim_tim> Zimmer im Studentenwohnheim mit bestehender LAN Verbindung. Ich will die Fritz Box anschließen damit ich WLAN hab. Vom Studentwohnheim wurde mir eine eigene IP-Adresse eine Subnetzmaske ein Standardgateway ein bevorzugter DNS und ein alternativ DNS gegeben
<moveax> ah, moment, das setup hab ich hier für die küche
<Tim_tim> beim statische ipv4 route war die einzige möglichkeit die ich gefunden habe um das Standardgateway anzugeben
<Tim_tim> dort soll ich aber auch das ipv4 netzwerk angeben
<moveax> also bei mir klicke ich im fritzbox menü:
<moveax> Internet -> Zugangsdaten -> Anschluss an externes Modem oder Router -> Betriebsart: vorhandene Internetverbindung mitbenutzen (IP-Client-Modus) -> Verbindungseinstellungen -> Verbindungseinstellungen ändern
<moveax> und dort kann ich entweder die IP automatisch beziehen oder aber manuell eine adresse festlegen
<moveax> da gibt es dann auch das feld standard gateway
<Tim_tim> ich hab wohl nicht die aktuelle OS drauf :/ 06.83 hab ich
<moveax> ich auch
<moveax> Tim_tim: http://picpaste.de/pics/1a5c749fa39e479cc0cc898e7c717e20.1505469992.png
<Tim_tim> ich muss dann die ip manuell festlegen, richtig?
<moveax> kommt drauf an was die vom wohnheim dir gesagt haben
<moveax> ah
<moveax> du hast dort eine eigene
<moveax> ja
<Tim_tim> Internet -> Zugangsdaten -> weitere Internetanbieter -> andere Internetanbieter? hast du das auch?
 * moveax hatte das überlesen
<moveax> ja weiter oben
<moveax> das kannst du einfach ignorieren
<Tim_tim> ok
<Tim_tim> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/externes-lan-netzwerk-mit-fritzbox-verbinden/
<le_bot> Title: externes LAN_Netzwerk mit FritzBox verbinden › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tim_tim> ich werd mal kurz offline gehen und es nochmal versuchen. ich hab leider keinen switch..
<rentier> Servus, heute kam beim POP3-Abruiif von Emails per Thunderbird eine Email, bei der die angehängten Dateien einfach nicht mit übertragen wurden. (Hab diese nur im Web-Client des Email-Providers gesehen.)
<rentier> Sollte das zufällig was mit dem heute gekommenen Thunderbird-Update zu tun haben? Weil sonst wurde an meinem System nichts verändert.
<Tim_tim> @moveax die FritzBox hat jetzt verbindung mit dem Internet :) nur kann ich über wlan keine verbindung mehr zur fritz box herstellen :/
<moveax> hehe, moment
<Tim_tim> ich kann jetzt auf die DHCP einstellungen auch nciht mehr zugreifen
<Tim_tim> auch wenn sie scheinbar angewendet werden
<Tim_tim> naja, ich muss gleich weg
<moveax> irgendwie konnte man der fritzbox beibringen einen eigenen dhcp server für die wlan clients zu haben
<moveax> in dem aktuellen interface finde ich es nicht mehr
<moveax> montag bin ich wieder da, falls du bis dahin keine lösung hast
<Tim_tim> ok cool :) ja ich hatte die einstellung auch gefunden, aber nur bei einer anderen einstellung bei internetzugang
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich nutzte 14.04. auf 64 Bit System und möchte Win. 10 Virtuell nutzten. 1.Wo kann man das Win.10 64 Bit herunterladen? 2. Und stimmt es das man einen Win.7 Key fuer Win.10 nutzten kann? 3. Was fuer ein Programm muss ich da runter landen um Win. 10 Virtuell zu nutzten? 4. Und gibt es eine Schritt fuer Schritt Anleitung auf Deutsch um das Virtuelle Programm einzurichten? 5. Und zu gu
<DerProfessor> ter letzt: ich Arbeite ueber zwei Bildschirme kann man ja auf einem Bildschirme Win. 10 Virtuell drauf laufen lassen und auf dem anderem Ubuntu? Sry fuer die viellen Fragen und thx schon mal im voraus. 
<dadrc> 1) Bei Microsoft 2) ging mal, genaues weiß Microsoft 3) zB VirtualBox 4) Neue VM anlegen, ISO mounten, installieren 5) kommt auf 3) an, mit Virtualbox ja
<dadrc> DerProfessor ↑
<DerProfessor> dadrc: Okay thx schon mal ich guck mal wie ich zurecht komme 
<cryptosteve> DerProfessor: ich glaube, Du konntest ein Win7 mal kostenlos zu einem Win10 upgraden. Die Frist war dann irgendwann abgelaufen. Ob das aktuell vielleicht wieder geht, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht, da ich den Schritt damals in der vbox schon vollzogen hatte.
<DerProfessor> dadrc: VirtualBox fragt: Keine Festplatte | Festplatte erzeugen | Vorhandene Festplatte verwenden. Also ich will schon was speichern was muss ich auswaehlen?
<DaVu> Festplatte erzeugen
<DaVu> wenn ich mal für ihn antworten darf ;)
<DaVu> Du kannst dann noch auswählen, wie groß die Platte sein soll und ob es eine feste Größe oder dynamisch sein soll
<DaVu> Ich würde dir "dynamisch". Es hat ein wenig performance einbußen, dafür belegt es aber auch nicht gleich den kompletten Speicherplatz auf der Platte
<DaVu> ^^ +empfehlen
<virtualant> tagchen: Jmnd ne Idee wie ich die Kontakte von ner Sim kopieren kann, die in dem Simslot meines Thinkpad X61s steckt? Wie bekomm ich da zugriff drauf?
<DerProfessor> DaVu: Also ich hab auf Festplatte erzeugen ausgewaehlt danach fragt der Nach dem Dateityp der Festplatte was muss ich da auswaehlen?
<DaVu> kannst du die nicht exportieren?
<DaVu> virtualant: ^^
<DaVu> DerProfessor: was für ein OS willst du denn virtualisieren?
<DaVu> bin zu spät eingestiegen
<virtualant> simkarte ist insofern defekt als dass kein handy mehr damit startet^^
<DaVu> virtualant: dann wars das wohl
<DaVu> weiter ist das OT hier 
<DerProfessor> DaVu: Win. 10 64 Bit 
<DaVu> von daher ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic die bessere Wahl virtualant
<virtualant> der laptop startet schon damit, nur wird die sim ja nicht als speicher eingehängt…wo wäre sie denn bzw wie kann ich sie denn finden?
<DaVu> DerProfessor: dann würde ich wohl NTFS wählen
<DaVu> Die Simkarte ist auch kein Speicher und wird daher auch nicht als solcher erkannt
<DerProfessor> DaVu: Das ist nicht dabei
<DaVu> virtualant: ^^
<DaVu> virtualant: und es ist immer noch offtopic hier. Bitte frag in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<DaVu> DerProfessor: welche Optionen hast du denn?
<virtualant> ich versteh zwar nicht wieso OT, aber as u wish^^
<DerProfessor> Es ist CDI | VMDK | VHD | HDD | QED und QCOW dabei
<DaVu> virtualant: in wie fern hat dein Problem was mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<DaVu> nichts...von daher OT
<DaVu> DerProfessor: aaah....VDMK
<virtualant> es gibt versch windowstools zum auslesen einer sim via usb-adapter…einen weg unter ubuntu habe ich nicht finden können
<virtualant> nur wege handy und laptop zu verbinden und zu syncen…was mir nichts bringt weil simkarte im handy nicht geht aus unbekannten gründen
<virtualant> aber ich geh nach OT^^
<DaVu> virtualant: ich bezweifele, dass Windows das mit einer defekten Karte kann
<virtualant> der defekt is nich ganz klar, vllt taugt sie als speicher quasi trotzdem noch, das zu versuchen is mein ziel^^
<DaVu> ansonsten...VM aufsetzen, Windows installieren, Karte auslesen, VM löschen = done
<DaVu> virtualant: was willst du denn drauf speichern?
<DaVu> verwechseln wir hier vielleicht SIM mit SD?
<virtualant> nix speichern, kontakte auslesen
<virtualant> _nicht:D
<DaVu>  <virtualant> der defekt is nich ganz klar, vllt taugt sie als speicher quasi trotzdem noch, das zu versuchen is mein ziel^^
<virtualant> nix speichern, kontakte auslesen
<DaVu> da schreibst du was davon, dass du was drauf speichern möchtest
<virtualant> telnummern die ich sonst nur sehr umständlich wiedererlangen kann
<DaVu> du drückst dich ein wenig unklar aus ;)
<DaVu> wie gesagt...wenn die Karte hin ist, dann ist sie hin
<virtualant> ich hab geschireben dass der defekt nicht klar ist, der Speicher aber vllt noch ausgelesen werden kann war meine idee dahinter
<DaVu> um einen Defekt auszuschließen, einfach in ein Handy drücken und schauen, ob das startet
<DaVu> wenn nicht, dann Karte futsch
<DaVu> wenn Karte futsch dann gleich Nummern weg
<virtualant> das startet nicht, wie erwähnt…startet gar nicht, nichtmal mit dem kommentar dass es keine sim hat sondern das handy wird von der karte gefreezed…da so ein seltsamer defekt dacht ich versuch ich den speicher irgendwie auszulesen
<DaVu> alles aber immer noch kein Ubuntu-Problem
<DaVu> ;)
<virtualant> das ubuntu problem ist: how to read sim data
<virtualant> wird nicht klappen wenn die sim das nicht mit sich machen lässt, aber um das rauszufinden muss ich ja wissen wie ich die daten theoretisch auslesen könnte wenn die sim intakt ist
<DaVu> ^^ und das ist nun mal kein Ubuntu Problem ;)
<DaVu> Du hast ein SIM Karten Problem...das hättest du Plattformunabhängig
<virtualant> aarrgh…ich frage mal für ne andere sim die intakt ist: wie kann ich von der sim daten auslesen?
<DaVu> Erstmal musst du wissen, ob das, was du vorhast überhaupt mit einer kaputten Karte geht
<virtualant> ich muss nur wissen wie das geht was ich vorhab^^
<virtualant> wie kann ich daten von einer simkarte unter ubuntu auslesen?
<DaVu> wenn du das weißt, dann kann man erörtern, ob das mit Ubuntu geht (abhängig von den Tools)
<virtualant> ok ich hab hier ne sim die geht ganz sicher
<virtualant> wie kann ich von der kontakte auslesen?^^
<DaVu> in dem du das Handy per USB an Ubuntu anschließt :D
<virtualant> →wenn die sim im simslot des laptops steckt
<DaVu> oder die SIM Kontakte vorher exportierst
<virtualant> die antwort: das geht nicht ist vermutlich die richtige?
<virtualant> was für ein komplizierter weg zu diesem satz:D
<DaVu> mit welchem Tool geht es denn unter Windows?
<DaVu> Dann kannst du mal <toolname Ubuntu alternative> googlen
<DaVu> weiter hatte ich es oben schon beschrieben....für manche Dinge gibt es nichts für Ubuntu....also VM aufsetzen, Windows darin installieren, Tool benutzen und Karte auslesen, VM löschen, fertig
<jokrebel> oder halt einfach per Androidphone die Kontakte in die GoogleKontakte kopieren um sie dann für das nächste Handy zurückholen zu können
<DerProfessor> DaVu: Bor ich hab anscheinend immer noch kein Win.10 iso muss man sich da unbedingt bei Microsoft Reg um das zu bekommen?
<DerProfessor> Hallo jokrebel 
<DaVu> DerProfessor: nicht das ich wüsste
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Hi ...und ja
<DaVu> ^^^
<DaVu> dann hat sich das wohl geändert
<jokrebel> also zu bekommen nicht, aber wenn man es dauerhaft nutzen will
<DaVu> Ja, der Download sollte ja ohne Registratur laufen
<DaVu> für die permanente Nutzung muuss man natürlich eine Lizenz haben
<DaVu> DerProfessor: https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/software-download/windows10ISO
<le_bot> Title: Windows 10-Datenträgerabbild (ISO-Datei) herunterladen (at www.microsoft.com)
<DerProfessor> DaVu: So weit war ich auch schon aber das ist nur ein Upgrade auf Win.10
<virtualant> DaVu, im OTchan hat jmnd ein pythonscript gekannt, hat sich quasi erfolgreich erledigt
<DaVu> sehr schön 
<Rolfi> Hallo! Wie würdet Ihr vorgehen (bin Senior)? Drucker unter Windows geht, unter Ubuntu 16.04 LTS nicht mehr (ging bis gestern)
<DaVu> Welcher Drucker? Wie angeschlossen?
<Rolfi> unter Systemeinstellungen zeigt der Drucker "plugged off"
<Rolfi> Neustart von beiden erfolglos
<Rolfi> Drucker Brother DCP-9017CDW Mehrfarblaser+Scanner
<Rolfi> Kabel kann es wohl nicht sein, da unter Windows alles okay
<DaVu> Wie ist er denn angeschlossen?
<DaVu> Per Netzwerk oder via USB?
<Rolfi> Angeschlossen über  USB direkt
<DaVu> Hast du mal versucht den Drucker neu zu installieren?
<Rolfi> USB-Wechsel erfolglos
<DaVu> Also das Gerät komplett zu entfernen und dann wieder hinzuzufügen?
<Rolfi> Nein, deshalb meine Frage: 1. Maßnahme wäre also Löschen in Systemeinstellungen, korrekt?
<Rolfi> DaVu: okay. Danke!
<Rolfi> Hallo DaVu: Habe in den Systemeinstellungene den Drucker gelöscht, Neustart, Systemeinstellungen->Drucker->Hinzufügen
<DaVu> und?
<DaVu> läufts oder läuft es nicht?
<Rolfi> Doch hier finde ich den Drucker nicht.
<Rolfi> Nur Netzwerkdrucker, was er nicht ist. Muß man für CUPS eine Adresse angeben?
<DaVu> moment
<Rolfi> Geräteadress?
<DaVu> wenn du den Drucker also via USB anschließt wird er nicht erkannnt?
<Rolfi> Ja
<Rolfi> In Windows ist alles okay
<DaVu> hast du denn einen Treiber für den Drucker?
<Rolfi> Ja, soeben neu installiert
<DaVu> hm....dann bin ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig ratlos
<DaVu> hast du mal einen anderen USB-Port versucht?
<Rolfi> ja
<leszek> Rolfi: der Drucker taucht also nicht auf in der Liste? Evtl. mal nicht so ungeduldig und den dialog mal scannen lassen
<Rolfi> leszek: Welche Liste?
<leszek> Wenn du in den Druckereinstellungen auf Neuen Drucker hinzufügen klickst
<leszek> es braucht manchmal ein wenig bis er außer Netzwerk noch andere Drucker angeschlossen per USB anzeigt
<DaVu> Rolfi: diese liste mein leszek
<DaVu> https://imgur.com/a/zYUkr
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<DaVu> Da siehst du auch ein "Aktualisierungs"-Symbol
<DaVu> Das ggf. hin und wieder drücken
<leszek> eigentlich meinte ich den hinzufügen dialog :)
<DaVu> achso....also das danach
<leszek> yep
<Rolfi> DaVu: bei mir ist kein Drucker zu sehen. Statt dessen Text: "Es wurden noch keine Drucker konfiguriert"
<DaVu> ok...dann klick mal auf "Hinzufügen"§
<DaVu> und dann warte mal, ob er irgendwann auftaucht
<Rolfi> Dort steht: Gerät wählen und darunter Adresse eingeben (und Netzwerkdrucker). Muß ich da eine Geräteadresse eingeben?
<DaVu> Nein, du solltst einfach mal warten
<DaVu> Normalerweise sollte er dort auftauchen
<DaVu> ohne weiteres zutun
<DaVu> wenn er nicht in der List ist, wirds schwieriger, denke ich. Da weiß dann aber leszek vielleicht wieder mehr
<leszek> Der Drucker müsste in der Liste erscheinen. Falls der das nicht tut, mal in einem Terminal lsusb ausführen um zu schauen ob der Drucker überhaupt am USB Anschluss erkannt wird
<DaVu> das könnte man auch direkt machen
<DaVu> Dann wissen wir gleich mehr
<leszek> ja stimmt auch
<DaVu> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<leszek> :)
<DaVu> und dann den Link hier rein Rolfi ^^
<Rolfi> http://termbin.com/sbfp
<DaVu> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 04f9:03bf Brother Industries, Ltd 
<DaVu> da steht er drin
<DaVu> also vom Anschluss her scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein
<Rolfi> Ja, unter Windows läuft es. In Ubuntu habe ich in den letzten Tagen am Browser firefox Java deaktiviert. Kann das Ursache sein?
<jokrebel> Brother is gern mal n bissl frickelig, oder?
<DaVu> Rolfi: kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das die Ursache sein soll
<Rolfi> Der Drucker lief bereits unter Ubuntu.
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/Brother/
<le_bot> Title: Brother › Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> Mich wundert es halt, dass sich da in der Liste der Drucker nach "Hinzufügen" nichts tut
<jokrebel> und?
<Rolfi> Weiter habe ich die Software Anki (Karteikastenprogramm) installiert.
<Rolfi> Unter Hinzufügen tut sich immer noch nichts.
<DaVu> Rolfi: hast du dir das wiki, welches jokrebel verlinkt hat, schon mal angesehen?
<DaVu> Kam da mal eine Abfrage a la: Will you specify the Device URI? [Y/n] 
<DaVu> im Terminal?
<Rolfi> Ja
<DaVu> und die hast du wie beantwortet?
<DaVu> y oder n?
<Rolfi> dcp9017cdw
<DaVu> was?
<DaVu> das ist eine Ja/Nein Frage
<DaVu> Will you specify the Device URI? [Y/n] 
<Rolfi> Ah! Vielleicht muß man das groß schreiben oder mit Leerzeichen.
<DaVu> da geht entweder nur ein "y" oder ein "n"
<DaVu> Rolfi: ich möchte doch nur wissen, wie du die Frage beantwortet hast ;)
<DaVu> nicht mehr, nicht weniger
<Rolfi> so weit bin ich nicht gekommen. 
<DaVu> ok....eben hast du noch gesagt, dass du die Frage im Terminal schon hattest
<DaVu> [18:51:27] <DaVu> Kam da mal eine Abfrage a la: Will you specify the Device URI? [Y/n]  [18:51:36] <DaVu> im Terminal? [18:52:03] <Rolfi> Ja
<DaVu> ich bin dann raus
<Rolfi> Bei der damaligen Installation hatte ich nein.
<DaVu> du sagtest aber, dass du den Treiber heute nochmal installiert hast
<DaVu> kam da die abfrage?
<Rolfi> Ja, aber da kam diese Abfrage nicht.
<DaVu> ok
<Rolfi> Ich ging davon aus, daß das heißt, die alte Installtion ist noch in Ordnung.
<DaVu> Mal ne doofe Frage...hast du schon mal versucht den Drucker in dein WLAN einzubinden?
<DaVu> WLAN hat er ja
<DaVu> und vielleicht geht das besser. Dann sparst du dir die komplette Kabelage
<Rolfi> Nein
<DaVu> Dann wäre das doch mal einen Versuch wert, oder?
<Rolfi> Ja. Würde aber gerne den alten Treiber deinstallieren
<Rolfi> Vielleicht klappt ja nur das Überinstallieren des Treibers nicht.
<Rolfi> Hat ja schon mal funktioniert
<DaVu> tja, leider gibt das Wiki nichts her, wie man den Treiber deinstalliert
<DaVu> Dieser Befehl haut ja gleich alles in die Bash und man sieht nicht mehr viel davon: sudo bash linux-brprinter-installer-* DCP-7065DN
<Rolfi> Idee: Bei dem bash muß man den Printernamen angeben. Wie ist die Syntax? dcp9017cdw
<Rolfi> Vielleicht groß oder mit Unterstrich?
<DaVu> Ich würde es so machen, wie es im Wiki steht: DCP-7065DN
<DaVu> also bei dir: DCP-9017CDW
<Rolfi> okay. Das habe ich nicht beachtet! Werde es versuchen. Danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jokrebel> Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere *seufz*
<Rolfi> DaVu: Beim bash weiß ich jetzt nicht weiter, siehe http://paste.ubuntu.com/25541809/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rolfi> DaVu: An diese Abfrage kann ich mich bei der Erstinstallation nicht erinnern.
<jokrebel> Rolfi: vermutlich hat DaVu Deinen letzten Satz mit dem Link nicht lesen können
<Rolfi> DaVu: Beim bash weiß ich jetzt nicht weiter, siehe http://paste.ubuntu.com/25541809/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> liest sich nach kaputtem Script von Brother
<jokrebel> die (wichtige) .ppd Datei wird nicht gefunden, beim Versuch alles zu installieren
<DaVu> Ich würde ja ggf. mal sowas machen: dpkg -l | grep -i dcp.* 
<DaVu> das sollte alle pakete auflisten, die mit "dcp" beginnen
<DaVu> ggf. würde ich da auch einiges nochmal deinstallieren
<DaVu> um es dann nochmal zu installieren
<DaVu> ist aber nur geraten und vermutet
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25541895/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> sieht auch sauber aus
<Rolfi> sudo apt-get update      findet nichts Neues.      Wie deinstalliere ich die alten Brother-Sachen?
<DaVu> folgendes ist auch nur geraten: dpkg --purge dcp.*
<DaVu> verurteile mich nicht, wenn dabei was kaputt geht. Denn ich bin mir nicht sicher
<jokrebel> nachdem das nicht über Debian/Ubuntu/apt/ppa Regelwege sondern mit einem Voodoo-Script von Brother anscheinend installiert wurde, kann Dir das "gesichert" nur Brother erklären
<DaVu> warte vielleicht auf jemanden, der das Kommando bestätigen kann
<DaVu> jokrebel: wenn du dir das mal anschaust ist es nicht viel was anderes wie ein: dpkg -i <paketname>
<DaVu> von daher sollte ein dpkg --purge ihm vielleicht schon weiter helfen. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht
<Rolfi> DaVu: erfordert Superuser-Rechte.
 * jokrebel versucht dpkg zu vermeiden wo es geht und lieber ppa mit apt zu verwenden
<DaVu> Rolfi: natürlich ;)
 * jokrebel hält sich aus sowas definitv raus
<DaVu> bei mir ist jetzt Abendessenzeit, Rolfi
<jokrebel> ein verbogenes Linux is nich viel wert...
<DaVu> erwarte also nicht, dass ich noch viel Antworte ;)
<jokrebel> und mit dpkg geht das recht schnell
<Rolfi> DaVu: Guten Appetit und Danke für die Zeit!!!
<Rolfi> Allen Beteiligten ein Dankeschön. Machen wir ein anderes Mal weiter, denn ich muß jetzt leider Schluß machen.
<Guest55896> Hi, ich hab eine Frage, ich hatte mal gesehen das ich eine Domain in der Netzwerkkonfiguration setzen kann, zum beispiel *.Netzwer.local und dann nur noch ping test machen musste, und er dies automatisch zu test.netzwerk.local aufgelöst hat. Ich find aber leider nichts mehr dazu und weiß nicht wonach ich genau suchen soll, könnt ihr mich in die richtige richtung führen?
<Fuchs> Guest55896: search name.der.domaeone   als Zeile in der /etc/resolv.conf 
<Fuchs> die meisten graphischen frontends fuer Networkmanager haben dafuer auch eine graphische Einstellung (die aber genau das tut) 
<nagetier> Guest55896: Das scheint mittlerweile von /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original abgearbeitet zu werden, und sollte als 'search netzwerk.local' gesetzt werden. (wobei .local nicht verwendet werden sollte, da es sich mit avahi beißen könnte)
<nagetier> jo, oder dort.. sogar besser dort?
<nagetier> weil /etc/resolv.conf kenne ich auch noch :)
<Guest55896> DANKE! Ich such ewig danach! Fand aber immer nur für ssh die lösung und genau das hatte ich gesucht :-)!
 * nagetier das mit .local gerade erstmalig gelesen
<Guest55896> Hab das .local nur als (schlechtes) beispiel verwendet, generell geht es mir darum das ich hier intern ein ProxMox betreiben möchte mit mehreren VMs 
<Guest55896> und ich dann quasi ssh vm01 oder ping vm01 machen kann, ohne das ich den kompletten hostname angeben muss
<jokrebel> übernimmt so etwas nicht ein guter Router mit DHCP?
<Guest55896> Ich hab nur eine Fritzbox, mit der hat es nicht funktioniert. Bin noch neu auf dem ganzen Gebiet
<nagetier> Eine überschaubare Liste an VMs kann man auch lokal plegen, finde ich.. wenn sie halt nur mit dem Hostnamen weils einfacher ist lokal angesprochen werden
<nagetier> kenne auch VMs die lohnen sich kam in DHCP einzutragen, da eh nur für Stunden präsent :)
<nagetier> +u
<Guest55896>  stimmt :-)
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-16
<Rolfi> Hallo! Kann mir bitte jemand bei der Wiederinstallation des Brother-Druckers DCP-9017CDW helfen? Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Rolfi> Habe den alten Drucker deinstalliert, den Treiber heruntergeladen und beim Ausführen des bash weiß ich nicht weiter, siehe
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25547064/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rolfi> Was soll ich hier eingeben?
<Rolfi> Hallo DaVu! Können wir bitte mit der Druckergeschichte von gestern weiter machen?
<Rolfi> Habe den alten Drucker deinstalliert, den Treiber heruntergeladen und beim Ausführen des bash weiß ich nicht weiter, siehe
<Rolfi>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25547064/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rolfi> Früher kam diese Abfrage nicht. Also ist vorher etwas nicht in Ordnung.
<DaVu> quark
<DaVu> was steht denn da?
<DaVu> er fragt dich, welchen Anschluss du nehmen möchtest ;)
<DaVu> entweder sollst du eine IP Adresse spezifizieren oder "Auto"
<Rolfi> Weiter oben wurde bei E etwas nicht gefunden.
<DaVu> bei "Auto" steht ein default. Was passiert denn, wenn du die "1" angibst?
<Rolfi> Mit Auto habe ich es durchgespielt. Es entsteht ein Drucker unter Einstellungen, der aber nicht funktioniert.
<Rolfi> Früher hatte ich diese Abfrage nicht.
<DaVu> Gut...dann kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen. So leid wie mir das tur
<DaVu> tut
<DaVu> denke, dass das ein Fall für das Ubuntuusers Forum ist
<Rolfi> Schade. Danke für den Versuch! 
<DaVu> Da könntest du am ehesten jemanden finden, der auch einen Brother Drucker hat
<Rolfi> Danke für den Hinweis! Schönen Tag!
<DaVu> und vielleicht diesen Prozess schon mal durchlaufen hat
<Rolfi> Als absoluter Laie sehe ich ein Probelm bei: E: Für Paket »ia32-libs« existiert kein Installationskandidat.
<Rolfi> werde ins ubuntuusers Forum gehen. Schönen Tag!
<DaVu> Richtig...das sehe ich auhc so mit ia32-libs 
<DaVu> Die gibt es unter 16.04 nicht mehr und bei Brother kümmert sich anscheinend niemand drum, das für das Script zu ändern
<DaVu> ein wenig weiter googlen bringt mich zu: 
<DaVu> The ia32-libs package was a hack to get 32-bit packages installed on a 64-bit installation.
<DaVu> Das scheint wohl durch i386 ersetzt zu werden
<DaVu> wobei ich dieses Paket auch nicht mehr finde
<DaVu> Rolfi: https://blog.teststation.org/ubuntu/2016/05/12/installing-32-bit-software-on-ubuntu-16.04/
<le_bot> Title: Installing 32-bit libraries on Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus · Teststation (at blog.teststation.org)
<Rolfi> DaVu: Werde ich probieren.
<Rolfi> DaVu: Brother-Drucker-Reinstallation hat trotz sauberer Deinstallation der alten Treiber leider nicht geklappt.
<Rolfi> Trotzdem danke für den Tipp!
<DaVu> Rolfi: hast du mal versucht die Pakete aus dem Link oben zu installieren?
<Rolfi> Genau
<Rolfi> Denke, die Hotline muß am Dienstag ran. Ich wollte mich hier nur mal bedanken.
<Rolfi> Nie wieder Brother!
<Rolfi> DaVu: Ist es möglich, den Drucker, der ja mal funktionierte, wieder in Gang zu bringen, indem ich eine alte Datensicherung zurückspiele?
<Rolfi> Oder werden davon nur private Daten erfaßt?
<jokrebel> ich denke nicht, dass bei Rücksicherung eines alten Backups des /home auch die veralteten Druckdateien wiederhergestellt werden würden
<jokrebel> ..und weg isser...
<ursula> Hallo, der Batteriestatus meines Laptops (laden/entladen) wird von upower und der Energieverwaltung falsch erkannt obwohl acpi -b und /sys/class die richtigen Informationen liefert. Ich benutze Linuxmint Cinnamon 18.2, könnt ihr mir helfen?
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-17
<Tim_tim> hallo, wie finde ich die ip von der hardware raus?
<tomreyn> Tim_tim: das musst du mal genauer beschrieben, was hast du vor?
<jokrebel> welche ip von welcher hardware
<Tim_tim> ich will die tasten von meinem trackpad aushängen. die sind seperate hardware zum eigentlich trackpad. ich hatte das schonmal gemacht, hab aber die befehle vergessen
<Frickelpit> ein Trackpad mit IP-Adresse?
<Tim_tim> hardware id
<tomreyn> vielleicht meint Tim_tim ne USB device ID
<Frickelpit> per USB angeschlossen mit lsusb
<Tim_tim> ne, ist ein altes macbook. und von dem die tasten
<tomreyn> Tim_tim: lass mal "lsusb" in nem temrinal laufen und guck dir die ausgabe an, ist das in etwa das was du willst?
<Frickelpit> Dann beschreib mal etwas genauer dein Vorhaben, denn mit so Bruchstücken wird das nix
<moveax> Tim_tim: klappt die fritzbox nur?
<moveax> *nun
<Tim_tim> @moveax ja funktioniert blendend :)
<moveax> \o/ super
<Tim_tim> @moveax https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/externes-lan-netzwerk-mit-fritzbox-verbinden/
<le_bot> Title: externes LAN_Netzwerk mit FritzBox verbinden › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tim_tim> ich musste dem "Anbieter" unter weitere Internetanbieter andere Internetanbieter einen Namen verpassen und die FritzBox Internetverbindung selbst aufbauen lassen
<Tim_tim> die Ausgabe von lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/25556266/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Zeile 6
<Tim_tim> wie kann ich die beiden tasten deaktivieren? der rest soll ja weiterhin funktonieren.. mit tasten meine ich rechts und linksklick. das trackpad habe ich eigetnlich bereits über die Einstellungen ausgeschaltet, aber die die Tasten funktionieren immer noch
<u764dg88> @search street cat
<Frickelpit> Tim_tim: dazu müsstest du erstmal rausfinden, wie die Tasten gemappt sind. Lässt sich mit xev feststellen.
<Tim_tim> das hab ich schon gemacht. das waren button 1 und 3. jedoch ist dass wenn ich mit der usb maus klicke die gleichen tasten..
<Tim_tim> hardinfo liefert mir bei input devices noch bcm5974. was ist das?
<Frickelpit> https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.12/input/devices/bcm5974.html
<le_bot> Title: 2.5. BCM5974 Driver (bcm5974) — The Linux Kernel documentation (at www.kernel.org)
<jokrebel> geht es um https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx/ Tim_tim Frickelpit 
<le_bot> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> nein
<Tim_tim> mir wird bcm5974 als zusätzliche maus angezeigt. kann ich den deaktivieren?
<Frickelpit> Dann funktioniert dein Trackpad vermutlich nicht mehr
<Tim_tim> genau das will ich :). ich hab schließlich eine externe maus angeschlossen
<Frickelpit> Steht ja auch in dem Link von mir, wenn man den liest …
<Frickelpit> "This driver adds support for the multi-touch trackpad on the new Apple Macbook Air and Macbook Pro laptops. It replaces the appletouch driver on those computers, and integrates well with the synaptics driver of the Xorg system."
<Tim_tim> und wie deaktivere ich bcm5974?
<Frickelpit> Es ist ein Kernem-Modul
<Frickelpit> *Kernel
<Tim_tim> dh?
<Frickelpit> die kann man laden und entladen
<Tim_tim> die tasten klicken nämlich ständig, auch wenn ich sie nicht betätige. ich schätz mal der akku drückt von unten drauf.
<Tim_tim> wie enlade ich bcm5974?
<Tim_tim> *entlade
<jokrebel> dauerhaft? in die Blacklist packen
<jokrebel> testhalber einmalig siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule/#Module-laden-entladen-modprobe
<le_bot> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tim_tim> sudo modprobe -r bcm5974 ?
<Tim_tim> was ist die Blacklist?
<Tim_tim> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule/#blacklisting
<le_bot> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> *bingo*
<Tim_tim> [ Warning: Modifying a file which is not locked, check directory permission? ]
<Tim_tim> wie schließe ich nano mit speichern?
<Tim_tim> [ Error writing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf: Permission denied ]
<jokrebel> strg + o
<Tim_tim> thx
<jokrebel> und wenn Du natürlich nicht der Owner bist musst Du es per sudo benutzen
<Tim_tim> ok danke :)
<Tim_tim> warum ist trackpad ein usb anschluss?
<sash_> Weil das intern so angeschlossen sein kann.
<Tim_tim> @sash_ thx
<Tim_tim> hat alles geklappt :) schönen nachmittag
<LuksUser> Guten Abend! Ich habe den Ausschalter bei einem luks-verschlüsselten Debian getätigt und kann das System nicht booten. Bin nun mit ner Ubuntu LiveCD online. Wie kann ich die Partition mounten?
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-09
<Yuma> hallo. frage: ich möchte die grafikkarte austauschen von einer nvidia zu einer sappire radeon590. muss ich vorher den treiber entfernen oder macht das ubuntu 18.04 automatisch?
<Yuma> zweitew frage: wie änder ich das festplattenverschlüsselungspasswort?
<tomreyn> wenn du den proprietären nvidia-treiber installiert hast dann solltest du den vorher oder hinterher deinstallieren, und sicherstellen dass alle davon vorgenommenen konfigurationen rückgängig gemacht wurden.
<tomreyn> mit festplattenverschlüsselung meinst du dmcrypt-luks ?
<tomreyn> also software-basierte verschlüsselung auf blockgeräte-ebene?
<tomreyn> in abgrenzung dazu gibt es auch hardwarebasierte storage-verschlüsselungsverfahren und auf der anderen seite dateisystemverschlüsselungen
<Yuma> ich meine die verschlüsselung, die beim hochfahren abgefragt wird und ich beim installieren vom system angelegt hab. mein problem ist, dass durch die sonderzeichen nicht immer das pw angenommen wird. es scheint sich das tastaturlayout auf englisch zu stellen und erst nach mehrmaligem neustarten komme ich dass rein
<tomreyn> wenn du auf deinem system dmcrypt-luks einsetzt dann gibt dieser befehl üblicherweise etwas aus:  ls -lah /dev/mapper/*_crypt
<Yuma> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Sep  9 13:03 /dev/mapper/nvme0n1p5_crypt -> ../dm-0   <- die ausgabe
<tomreyn> um das problem mit den sonderzeichen zu 'lösen' gibt es zwei mögliche ansätze: (a) einen passwortsatz ohne keyboard-layout-spezifische sonderzeichen verwenden (b) mehrere passwortsätze unter anpassung der sonderzeichen hinterlegen, einen für jedes erwartete keyboardlayout.
<Yuma> ich möchte gern a hinzufügen
<tomreyn> die von dir gepostete ausgabe suggeriert dass partition 5 auf dem ersten nvme-gerät mit dmcrypt verschlüsselt wurde
<Yuma> oder ändern
<tomreyn> zum ändern: cryptsetup luksChangeKey /dev/nvme0n1p5
<tomreyn> zum hinzufügen: cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/nvme0n1p5
<Yuma> ich versuchs erstmal mit hinzufügen :)
<Yuma> hmm. ich hab den befehl eingegeben (mit root) dann kam geben sie irgendeine bestehende passphrase ein. dort hab ich das fp-pw eingegeben und terminal gibt aus: kein schlüssel mit dieser passphrase verfügbar. was hab ich verkehrt gemacht?
<tomreyn> Yuma: um einen schlüssel hinzuzufügen musst du zuerst das recht dazu erlangen das zu tun. dazu musst du zuerst einen schlüssel eingeben der bereits gesetzt ist.
<tomreyn> zum testen von passwortsätzen:   sudo cryptsetup luksOpen --test-passphrase /dev/nvme0n1p5 && echo 'Ein Slot mit diesem Passwort EXISTIERT.' || echo 'Es existiert KEIN Slot der eines der angegebenen Passwortsätze enthält.'
<Yuma> antwort: ein slot existiert
<Yuma> und das pw hatte ich vorhin auch angegeben
<tomreyn> Yuma: hmm, kannst du die ausgabe von cryptsetup, als du versuchst hast ein neues passwort einzugeben, mal auf nem pastebin zeigen?
<tomreyn> also den befehl und alles davon erzeugten ausgaben
<tomreyn> passwörter sollten da ja nicht angezeigt werden
<Yuma> ich hab nochmal abgefragt, jetzt hat er angenommen und fragt nach neuem pw :)
<Yuma> so, nu hab ich das problem mir wieder eins auszudenken ohne sonderzeichen, was nicht so prickend ist^
<Yuma> m0masp0s17ron1c
<Yuma> -.-.-.-
<drc> fast gut
<Yuma> na super -.-
<Yuma> ich weiss, nur fast (wegwerf)
<Yuma> kann ja keine sonderzeichen nehmen :(
<tomreyn> so 1-2 sonderzeichen wären vielleicht schon gut. Die Leertaste ist z.B. bei den meisten keyboardlayouts an der gleichen stelle
<tomreyn> und Groß-/Kleinschreibung mischen
<tomreyn> und nicht leet speak nutzen
<Yuma> ich kann leerzeichen nutzen? das wusste ich noch garnicht
<Yuma> leet speak?
<tomreyn> 1337 5p34k
<Yuma> ahh, das bedeutet es.
<Yuma> hmm
<tomreyn> also du kannst leet speak schon verwenden, aber es erhöht die entropie nicht, d.h. du solltest bei der abschätzung der entropie solche zahlen als die buchstaben für die sie stehen werten und darüber hinaus noch zusätzliche ziffern verwenden
<Yuma> also noch buchstaben/zahlen einfügen. k
<Yuma> so, das wär erledigt. vielen dank.dann kann ich mich gleich ans grafikkarten tauschen macchen :)
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-11
<Yuma> hallo. ist es richtuig, dass ich nach dem tausch einer nvidia-grafikkarte zu einer sapphire radeon in der paketverwaltung ich alles mit dem namen nvidia löschen muss?
<LupusE> Yuma: wenn es probleme mit der erkennung des displays gibt, dann ist es ratsam. ob man es muss, das steht glaube ich nirgends geschrieben.
<LupusE> fakt ist, dass module/services ungewolltes verhalten verursachen können. daher sollte man alles, was nicht benötigt wird, entfernen.
<LupusE> wenn der service oder das modul aber keine hardware hat/erkennt, dann kann es auch friedlich koexistieren und unnoetig reccourccen verbrauchen.
<Yuma> ok, danke. dann ignorier ich das erstmal und konzentrier mich auf den treiber für die neue karte. ist leider alles nicht leicht für mich
<Yuma> hm, ich seh, da sind radeontreiber aktiv bzw installiert
<tomreyn> der proprietäre nvidia-treiber verdrahtet sich hart, sorgt dafür dass er auf jeden fall eingesetzt wird wenn man damit bootet. das überschreibt die automatische hardware- und (zu ladende) treiber-erkennung die üblicherweise aktiv ist.
<Yuma> ok, kannst du mir helfen, den rauszuschmeissen? :)
<tomreyn> insofern (und auch weil man dadurch ein proprietäres kernelmodul los wird) kann es ne gute idee sein den nvidia-kram erst mit nvidia-eigenen tools zu dekonfiguerieren und dann über den paketmanager zu deinstallieren
<Yuma> wie genau mache ich das?
<tomreyn> nee, leider nicht, ich hab keine nvidia-hardware
<tomreyn> was die nvidia-tools anlegen und was diur ggf. in den weg kommt ist vermutlich eine xorg.conf irgendwo unterhalb von /etc/X11
<Yuma> k
<tomreyn> und ggf. noch einträge in /etc/mod*
<tomreyn> auf dem ubuntu-wiki gibts bestimmt ne gute anleitung zu deinstallieren von nvidia-treibern
<tomreyn> *ubuntuusers
<Yuma> ich such sofort :)
<tomreyn> hmm nee, da war ich wohl zu optimistisch, ich finde nur den hinweis dass man den manager für proprietäre treiber auch zum deinstallieren verwenden kann.
<tomreyn> und den hinweis auf "nvidia-uninstall" falls man den nvidia-treiber nicht über den manager für proprietäre treiber von ubuntu (ubuntu-drivers) sondern direkt als download von nvidia.com installiert hatte  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation/#Deinstallation
<le_bot> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Yuma> ich glaub da ist ein buchstabe vergessen worden: sudo nvidia-unistall 
<Yuma> kurz weg
<tomreyn> ich hab mal eben den tippfehler behoben und dabei im commit log einen tippfehler hinterlassen.
<Yuma> danke sehr :)
<Yuma> ich werd wohl eine weile brauchen, bis ich das verstanden hab :(
<tomreyn> Yuma: wenn du konkrete fragen hast oder was nicht wie erwartet funktioniert, frag.
<Yuma> mach ich gerne :)
<Yuma> und nach erfolglosem suchen bekomm ich hier sicher eine gute schritt für schritt anleitung (so wie mit meinem pw problem) :)
<Yuma> hmm, ich hab mal mittels dpkg --list mir alle programme zeigen lassen und ne lange liste für nvidia bekommen: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nRY3JvSccH/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Yuma> muss ich jedes einzelne davon löschen?oder wie geh ich am besten vor?
<k1l> nur die mit ii sind installiert.
<j0k> apt purge nvidia* sollte das doch machen können, oderẞ
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-390"
<Yuma> ok
<j0k> k1l: wenn er gar keine nvidia mehr hat, könnte er dann nicht einfach alles entfernen?
<Yuma> es ist jetzt eine sapphire  radeon rx590 drin
<Yuma> der treiber ist raus
<k1l> guck noch mal mit dpkg list ob was installiert ist
<Yuma> wenn ich sudo apt autoremove  eingebe, wi9rd da der rest mit entfernt?
<k1l> ja, wenn da nicht zu viel per hand schon gemacht wurde und die abhängigkeiten verändert sind
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dtx2c4CxRR/  das kam im terminal
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> warum 22 nicht aktuallisiert?
<Yuma> das dürften die 22 gelisteten programme sein, die nicht mehr benötigt werden
<Yuma> denk ich mal
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo apt autoremove"
<k1l> und mit einem "apt list --upgradeable " kannst du dir anzeigen lassen was da für update noch ausstehen
<Yuma> ok, mach ich eben
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GX3vQZgSZQ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l> das installiert dir die ganzen wichtigen udpates noch
<Yuma> prima
<Yuma> erledigt und der verlangt nicht mals nen neustart.
<k1l> der neue kernel wird halt erst beim neustart genutzt.
<Yuma> ok
<k1l> aber da muss man nicht sofort neustarten. reicht das ausschalten am abend
<Yuma> mach ich erst neustart o0der such ich erst den neuen grafikkartentreiber?
<Yuma> dieser rechner geht selten off^
<k1l> läuft die karte denn nicht? die amd treiber sollten im kernel sein und bereits genutzt werden wenn die karte erkannt wrid
<Yuma> die sapphire läuft wies scheint^^  
<Yuma> llvmpipe (LLVM 8.0, 128 bits)  das steht allerdings bei der übersicht, was nicht sehr viel ist
<Yuma> und bei anzeigegeräte wird der monitor nicht erkannt
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-12
<marshmello> Hi. Möchte die JVM korrekt installieren ("The version of the JVM must be 1.8.
<marshmello> Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM.
<marshmello> ) 
<marshmello> Ist wohl keine auf dem System.
<drc> openjdk-8-jre sollte das Paket sein, was du suchst
<marshmello> hmm.. ich erhalte immer noch "No suitable Java Virtual Machine could be found on your system.
<marshmello> The version of the JVM must be 1.8.
<marshmello> Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM.
<marshmello> "
<marshmello> Installiert habe ich apt-get install default-jre, wie hier empfohlen:
<marshmello> https://www.kalytta.net/programming/java-unter-ubuntu-18-04-lts-installieren-jre-und-jdk/
<le_bot> Title: Java unter Ubuntu 18.04 LTS installieren (JRE und JDK) - kalytta.net (at www.kalytta.net)
<marshmello> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VQPj3cyphd/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<marshmello> spuckt java -version aus.
<drc> wenn du JVM 1.8 brauchst, dann solltest du nicht default-jre installieren
<drc> Das ist, wie dein Befehl da zeigt, Java 11
<drc> Java 1.8 ist ultrasteinzeit
<marshmello> Ah, okay. Leider brauche ich es.
<marshmello> Installiert [/root/JPTax_2018] im Home verzeichnis?
<drc> Das sieht erstmal so aus, als würde es in /root/ installieren, aber ich kenn die Software nicht
<marshmello> ein solches directory liegt nicht in meinem home verzeichnis.
<drc> nö, wie auch? das fängt mit / an, ist also ein absoluter pfad. /root/ ist das home von root
<marshmello> wie starte ich die software? bash: cd: /root/: Keine Berechtigung
<drc> Das Verzeichnis /root/ gehört root, da kommst du nicht ohne weiteres ran
<drc> Ich würde sagen, du solltest die Software in ein anderes Verzeichnis installieren
<drc> zB /home/<dein benutzer>/jptax
<marshmello> Jetzt habe ich sie schon installiert.
<drc> Na, dann installier das halt neu
<marshmello> Und die fehlerhafte Install?
<marshmello> Geht nicht mal.
<marshmello> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/54pdZSgfyK/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<marshmello> oh je.
<drc> Ich würde versuchen, die Software zu deinstallieren, aber wie gesagt, ich kenn den Kram nicht, das ist ja anscheinend von irgendwelchen Drittanbietern
<marshmello> Das Steueramt sollte man steinigen.
<marshmello> Nur wie?
<stevieh> mit steinen?
<marshmello> :)
<tomreyn> softwareanforderungen: "Java Runtime 1.8 oder höher; Java 9 noch nicht unterstützt". ein lustiges völkchen habt ihr da.
<tomreyn> "java 1.8" ist auch bekannt als "java 8"
<marshmello> Kann ich das über das .sh deinstallieren? Eher ein lustiger Kanton. Na gut: Schreib ich Sie halt auf der Olivetti-Schreibmaschine.
<stevieh> nehmt java, sagten sie, das ist plattformunabhängig und läuft überall, sagten sie.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: geht zur armee, sagten sie. seht fremde länder ung kulturen, sagten sie.
<LetoThe2nd> </SCNR>
<stevieh> hehe
<stevieh> ich glaub die einzigen, die noch freilaufende Menschen ausserhalb eines geshlossenen Environments mit Java belästigen sind Steuer und Zollbehörden. Alle anderen haben aufgegeben.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: matlab
<LetoThe2nd> und täusch dich gerade im embedded-sektor nicht.... :(
<stevieh> stimmt, auf SIM karten ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> so oder so ähnlich
<LetoThe2nd> naja egal. sorry für OT
<stevieh> yep
<marshmello> Zwecks Förderung der Instabilität meines Systems.
<tomreyn> marshmello: welche ubuntu-version hast du denn da eigentlich?
<marshmello> tomreyn, 18.04 LTS.
<marshmello> Eigentlich ein stabiles System.
<tomreyn> marshmello: na dann kannst du ja einfach openjdk-8-jre-headless installieren
<marshmello> Ich habe dem Supporter einmal den Chat mitgeschickt.
<tomreyn> (wenn das nicht schon installiert ist.)
<marshmello> Habe ich bereits. Ich will die Software wieder los werden.
<marshmello> Sie wurde ins /root/ verzeichnis installiert (default).
<tomreyn> wir supporten eigentlich nur ubuntu-paket-installationen aus den offiziellen ubuntu-softwarepaketarchiven. das ist weder ein ubuntu-paket noch stammt es aus dieser quelle.
<marshmello> Die haben ein eigenes Installations-SH: JPTax_2018_18_3_8_Linux_de.sh
<marshmello> Lässt sich die Software darüber deinstallieren?
<tomreyn> vielleicht, vielleicht teilweise, vielleicht auch nicht, keine ahnung.
<tomreyn> die ringler informatik ag wird dich sicherlich gerne unterstützen ;)
<tomreyn> für schlappe Fr. 3.13/Min.
<stevieh> immer noch preiswerter als ein Milchkaffee in Basel
<marshmello> Ich bin gespannt. Na, ich habe mich nur per Email gemeldet.
<marshmello> :)
<marshmello> Na, da würden 3 Minuten für das Tonband ins Land ziehen.
<tojoko> hallo
<tojoko> ich habe ein kleines Problem - ich habe seit einem missglücktem Update keine Startleiste mehr. Irgendjemand irgendwelche Ideen dazu?
<k1l> welches ubuntu und welcher desktop?
<tojoko> k1l, wenn ich das mal wüsste. wohl 14.04 - aber desktop? unity? könnte das sein. ich komme halt noch in die shell
<k1l> lsb_release -a
<tojoko> gut, jetzt gerade nicht - alt + tab funktioniert leider auch nicht mehr.
<Frickelpit> mit 14.04 hättest du aber schon verloren hier
<tojoko> Frickelpit, sieht auch so schon ziemlich schlecht aus. wie kann ich denn ein fenster minimieren? mit alt + f4 ist es ja weg.
<tomreyn> tojoko: 14.04 mit unity-desktop ist seit april nicht mehr unterstützt. mit anderen desktops schon früher nicht mehr.
<tojoko> tomreyn, ahh, ok. Danke. Das löst zwar nicht mein Problem - aber, ein neuer Rechner muss wohl jetzt her.
<tomreyn> oder halt ein upgrade. oder beides.
<Frickelpit> tojoko: keine Ahnung, wie das unter ubuntu ist, probier mal alt+space+n
<k1l> strg+alt+t für terminal, oder halt strg+alt+f1 für die konsole
<tomreyn> ctrl-alt-0 ("null" auf dem keypad)
<k1l> evtl reicht aber schon ein neueinloggen für den restart vom desktop kram
<tomreyn> oder auch schon alt-f2 und "r" + enter
<tomreyn> ach nee das ist gnome-shell. "compiz --replace" oder "unity --replace" wäre es
<tojoko> re - thanks anyhow
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-13
<tojoko> Guten morgen.
<tojoko> tomreyn, und all die anderen, vielen Dank für die Tipps. unity --replace funktionierte aber leider nicht. Wurde nicht mehr unterstützt. https://askubuntu.com/a/202020 funktionierte auch nicht - but https://askubuntu.com/a/286349 did the trick for me! :)
<le_bot> Title: How do I reset my Unity configuration? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<j0k> tojoko: Wir wissen immer noch nicht was Du für Version hast (lsb_release -a)
<tojoko> j0k, 14.04.6, wie oben bereits vermutet.
<j0k> ohje
<stevieh> die riecht ja schon nach Fisch :-)
<j0k> never-touch-a-running-system geht irgendwann auch mal schief
<stevieh> auf 16.04 sollte man mindestens gehen, wenn man unity nicht verlieren will
<tojoko> Ja, mag sein. Läuft aber und ist eingerichtet. Mein Setup is a complete mess. Und ich hoffe im Moment, einen komplette Umzug auf einen neuen Rechner demnächst zu wuppen. Das Notebook war eh nicht optimal. Danke für die Tipps nochmal! :)
<j0k> tojoko: angeblich kann man das vielleicht auch mit "historischen Quellen" noch upgrade. Aber eigentlich™ hätte das spätestens im April passiert sein sollen
<j0k> aber seit 14.04 hat sich so viel verändert, da rentiert sich eine Neuinstallation allemal (obwohl ich auch gerne dist-upgrades mache)
<Yuma> guten morgen. frage: wie frage ich im terminal ab, welcher treiber für die grafikkarte geladen wurde? sapphire radeon rx590 ubuntu18.04
<tojoko> j0k, der Grund ist, dass ich froh bin, wenn der Speicherplatz reicht, die updates einzuspielen. An Upgrade ist nicht zu denken. Das bedeutet eine Neuinstallation. Die Frage ist nur, ob das nochmal auf diesem Gerät passiert oder nicht gleich auf einem neuen Subnotebook. Die gibt es gebraucht ja teilweise schon für 200 Bucks.
<drc> Yuma: `glxinfo | grep -i vendor ` sollte hilfreich sein
<j0k> tojoko: Was ist es denn für Rechner? Baujahr? Aber wenn Du da schon "Speicherplatzprobleme" für ein release-upgrade vermutest klingt das erst mal auch für die Hardware nach "vermutlich End of Life"
<Yuma> danke drc.
<Yuma> da steht bei server string: SGI, bei client string: mesa project and SGI, vendor VMware etc. kann es sein, dass kein amdgpu geladen ist?
<tojoko> j0k, ein ideapad s410 muesste es glaube ich sein. Die Hardware ist glaube ich weniger das Problem. Die Aufteilung der Partitionen ist aber zumindest speziell. Aber Du erinnerst mich an was, der m2sata slot ist ja noch frei.
<doev> Wie kann ich bei Zugriff auf /etc/passwd /etc/shadow, ein Passwort in einem fremden System zurück setzen?
<ppq> doev, am einfachsten, wenn du es nicht über die dateien machst, sondern in das system chrootest und passwd benutzt.
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/
<le_bot> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> vermutlich geht es auch über die dateien direkt, die enthalten aber nur (salted?) hashes, keine ahnung wer die wie generiert
<koegs> da man doch eh schon root-rechte hat, kann man doch einfach mit sudo passwd <user> ein neues Passwort setzen...
<ppq> genau
<doev> chroot geht nicht, da es eine andere Architektur ist.
<doev> Aber installiere sowie so gerade neu. Hilft ja nix.
<LetoThe2nd> doev: dowch, mit qemu kannst du rein chrooten
<LetoThe2nd> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/41889/how-can-i-chroot-into-a-filesystem-with-a-different-architechture
<le_bot> Title: qemu - How can I chroot into a filesystem with a different architechture? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<doev> ok :)  ... aber der Aufwand
<koegs> und wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal ein ubuntu :P
<ppq> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/81240/manually-generate-password-for-etc-shadow
<le_bot> Title: linux - Manually generate password for /etc/shadow - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<doev> war nur eine SD-Karte für einen Raspberry. Dachte könnte mir das aufspielen eines neuen Images sparen.
<oliver_> hallo
<k1l_> hi
<oliver_> kurze Frage -> Wie kann ich denn hier meinen Nicknamen ändern
<k1l> /nick neuernick
<neuernick2> ah perfekt!! Merci
<Mentalisto27> exit
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-14
<Yuma> hallo zusammen. ich bitte um hilfe bei folgendem problem: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nFV4j8zC6B/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> DX11 unter Linux? Wär ja nicht so zuversichtlich, dass das klappt
<drc> Ansonsten, nimm mal das nomodeset vom Kernel weg
<Yuma> hi drc, wie mache ich das?
<drc> Normalerweise sollte das ein Eintrag in /etc/default/grub sein
<drc> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<drc> Den Parameter rausnehmen, `sudo update-grub`, Reboot
<Yuma> ich such mal
<Yuma> lass ich die haken drin oder entfern ich die auch ""
<drc> was für haken?
<Yuma> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""  <-- da stand vorher das nomodeset drin
<drc> ah. ja, bitte drin lassen
<Yuma> alles klar, dann bote ich gleich neu. bitte daumen drücken^^
<yuma> hallo. es ist das passiert, wovor ich die meiste angst hatte^^  beim botten vom rechner nach entfernen des nomodeset hab ich einen schwarzen bildschirm.
<yuma> was kann ich tun?
<k1l_> nomodeset wieder reinschreiben
<k1l_> du kannst im grub mit "e" die zeile verändern und dort nomodeset wieder reinschreiben (hält aber nur einen boot dann). und wenn du den desktop wieder normal gebootet hast kannst du das wieder zurückändern wie vorher
<yuma> das habe ich verswsucht, hat nicht geklappt, vermutlich weil ich nicht weiss, wie das  übernommen werden soll -.-
<k1l_> im grub e drücken, dann nomodeset dahin schreiben wo quiet splash steht. dann strg+x zum booten drücken
<yuma> steht dort nirgends
<k1l_> yuma: so wie hier? https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: graphics - How do I set 'nomodeset' after I've already installed Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<yuma> ich schau mal nach
<yuma> dort steht bei mir garnichts.  vor dem neustart hatte ich in der grubdatei das nomodeset entfernt, quiet splash stand dort nicht
<k1l_> ich spreche jetzt nicht von der grubdatei. sondern direkt vom grub den man sieht wenn man den pc anmacht
<yuma> richtig, dort steht das nicht. ich bin noch im grubmenue wie auf dem bild zu sehen ist
<yuma> schreibe ich quiet splash noch dazu?
<k1l_> nein
<yuma> k. habs gemacht und rechner bootet komplett. kam auch  die meldung, dass amdgpu nicht geladen wird
<yuma> so, hab die grubdatei wieder in den vorherigen zustand versetzt.
<yuma> danke für die hilfe k1l
<yuma> kann ich den amdgpu treiber neu installieren, damit der den treiber richtig einbindet?
<drc> der ist ja da, neu installieren wird nichts bringen
<drc> kannst du mal gucken, ob du das paket "linux-firmware" installiert hast?
<drc> und in welcher version?
<yuma> mach ich sofort
<dre> hallo herrschaften
<drc> moin
<dre> moin?
<drc> nich?
<dre> ich spreche nur Rudi Carell Deutsch
<drc> Ah, na dann. Quasi "Hallo"
<dre> aha alles klar
<dre> wir Mubben mal eine verGNUgen machen
<drc> dre, hier bitte nur Supportanfragen. Für Smalltalk haben wir #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k1l_> yuma: der amd treiber ist seit einiger zeit zweigeteilt. der haupt teil ist bereits im kernel. und ein weiterer teil für die neuen karten ist extra.
<dre> okay Gruss Got
<k1l_> der weitere teil heisst dann amdgpu-pro
<k1l_> yuma: https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/radeon-500-series/radeon-rx-500-series/radeon-rx-590
<yuma> linux-firmware version 1.173.9
<drc> welches ubuntu?
<yuma> hrmpf, wie änder ich hier nochmal meinen nicknamen?
<yuma> ubuntu 18.04
<k1l_> 18.04 ist das
<k1l_> yuma: /nick neuernick
<drc> dann sollte das ja gehen
<yuma-lappi> danke
<drc> weiß nicht, wieso das amdgpu nicht ordentlich geladen wird
<yuma-lappi> somit kann ich vom rechner aus hier rein^
<drc> welchen kernel benutzt du?
<drc> `uname -a`
<Yuma> ich weiss es leider auch nicht, und als generation 60+ wirds für mich schwierig zu verstehen ^^
<Yuma> nic 4.15.0-62-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 4 20:55:53 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<drc> Dann lass uns mal den HWE-Stack probieren. Moment.
<drc> Yuma, ` sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 `
<drc> Das installiert einen neueren Kernel mit neueren Grafiktreibern
<drc> Danach neustarten
<Yuma> wird gemacht :)
<k1l_> drc: die karte ist ja sehr neu
<drc> Jo, eben
<Yuma> hab auch lang drauf gespart, war das letzte was in diesem rechner noch fehlte :)
<Yuma> ich mache jetzt den neustart
<Yuma> so, das hat schonmal geklappt :)
<Yuma> ist ja ein ordentlicher versionssprung :)
<drc> jo
<drc> so …zeig mal bitte `lsmod | egrep 'Used|amdgpu'`
<Yuma> Module                  Size  Used by
<Yuma> sonst nichts
<Yuma> used ist in rot
<drc> hmm
<k1l_> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l_> das spouckt ne url aus nach paar sekunden. die bitte hier zeigen
<drc> aber ich fürchte, dann muss tatsächlich die version direkt von amd her
<Yuma> https://termbin.com/1uji
<k1l_> drc: das -pro ist ja eh nur addon
<drc> jo, aber der installer von amd bringt ja auch eine neue amdgpu-version mit, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?
<drc> Ich würd noch mal gerne ohne "nomodeset" booten, dafür mit ""amdgpu.dc=0"
<Yuma> die grubdatei ändern?
<drc> ja, oder beim booten editieren, wie k1l_ das vorhin beschrieben hat
<drc> live ändern hat den vorteil, dass das system im zweifelsfall beim nächsten booten wieder wie vorher ist
<Yuma> ich hab die datei schon offen^^
<drc> ajo, jetzt weißt du ja auch, wie du es wieder behebst
<Yuma> ja, wenns mit der grubdatei nicht klappt, setz ich beim booten wieder nomodeset rein. das hab ich jetzt verstanden :)
<Yuma> also nomodeset in amdgpu.dc=0 ändern
<drc> ja
<drc> speichern, `sudo update-grub`, reboot
<Yuma> ich hab hier beim update-grub eine warnmeldung: Warnung: GRUB_TIMEOUT auf einen von Null verschiedenen Wert setzen, wenn GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT als nicht mehr unterstützt angegeben wird.
<Yuma> ich starte erstmal neu
<Yuma> wieder da. hab beim durchrauschen der zeilen am schluss ne warnung gesehen. wo kann ich das nachschaun?
<drc> `journalctl --boot` wahrscheinlich
<drc> guckst du noch mal nach `lsmod | egrep 'Used|amdgpu'`?
<Yuma> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DkckYYjt6w/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Yuma> hab mir gedacht, dass ihr die sehen wollt^^
<drc> yay, das sieht gut aus
<Yuma> bei den systemeinstellungen und information wird die karte jetzt richtig benannt
<drc> du hast jetzt amdgpu laufen
<Yuma> yeah. schritt für schritt :)
<Yuma> meine katzen schrein nach futter, bin gleich zurück :)
<Yuma> wieder hier
<Yuma> hab grad steam und ein winspiel unter proton probiert und bekomme: DX11 feature level 10.0 is required to run the engine
<drc> keine ahnung, ob amdgpu das überhaupt kann
<drc> hab auch keine AMD-Karte hier, um das zu testen … vielleicht weiß k1l_ was
<Yuma> ich hatte hier was dazu gefunden, leider versteh ich nicht alles: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/wiki/Requirements
<le_bot> Title: Requirements · ValveSoftware/Proton Wiki · GitHub (at github.com)
<k1l_> Yuma: ich würde mal den amdgpu-pro von der amd seite installieren.
<Yuma> k1l_: ich hab mal weitergesucht und auch in meine paketverwaltung geschaut. dort sind z.b. mesa-vulkan-driver nicht installiert und mesa-vulkan-drivers:i386 garnicht aufgeführt. (es verwirrt immer mehr^^)
<Yuma> das mit amdgpu-pro können wir noch ausprobieren 
<unicatx> wie kann ich herausfinden, ob meine HD eine SSD-Platte ist?
<Robert_Zenz> unicatx, "hdparm -I /dev/sda" erzaehlt dir was fuer ein Modell es ist.
<unicatx> Robert_Zenz, eindeutig ja, oder? https://pastebin.com/eEytLZQZ
<le_bot> Title: unicatx@t400:~$ sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda /dev/sda: ATA device, with non-rem - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Robert_Zenz> unicatx, hat nur 128GB, muss eine sein. ;P Aber Modell ist eine SSD.
<unicatx> Robert_Zenz, Anschlussfrage: kann ich auf SSD eine (boot)-ext2-Partition erstellen?
<k1l_> du kannst auf ssds alles was du auch auf hdds kannst
<k1l_> heutige ssds gehen nicht mehr so kaputt, wie die ersten ssds damals. aus der zeit stammen leider noch viele mythen.
<unicatx> k1l_, danke
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-15
<intux> join ubuntu-de-offtopic
<intux> ups
<Mentalisto27> q
<ppq> ja bitte?
